# The Shield DISCUSSION Thread VII



## Clique

The OG Thread
Part II
Part III
Part IV
Part V
Part VI

Just flying through these things...

AMBROSE. ROLLINS. REIGNS. _The Hounds of Justice_ are united to fight The Authority.
























​


----------



## Resist

god dammit Vince...making me have to watch Main Event!


----------



## Vyer

The threads just keep coming!


----------



## Shepard

I'm going to make one of these threads one day, I swear :side:


Match w/ Wyatts should hopefully be hype. Hopefully all this hinting to a feud w/ Evolution leads to something as well. Kane dun goofed there.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Another thread already? Dang.


----------



## crazyrvd123

Here comes the Shield FACE TURN.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Shield DISCUSSION Thread VII 

woot perfect as we have a face turn


----------



## MECCA1

Thread needs a poll man, cmon don't break that trend (streak).


----------



## crazyrvd123

HERE THEY COME!


----------



## Tony

Shield's face turn is complete. I love it.

The Shield vs. The Wyatt Family III on Main Event. That match should be awesome.


----------



## LPPrince

You know you want to buy their face masks


----------



## Bushmaster

Another thread :banderas 

Was hating we weren't gonna get no Shield tonight and i get surprised and we get that epicness :mark: A War is coming :ambrose3 :rollins :reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rollins and Bryan on the same side :mark:


----------



## Banez

So we gonna get HHH vs. Bryan at ER and SHield vs. Kane & Batista/Orton?

Atleast quickly thinking thats how they probably would book it.

RAW ending was awesome.


----------



## Callisto

Wow... this whole episode of RAW..... from Cesaro's suplex to Shield saving D-Bry..... good grief, Vince. This man really knows how to terrible things to my respiratory system.

Fuck me, let me go sit down before I pass out of pure glee. bama4


----------



## JacqSparrow

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH !:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer

:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance

Shield turns on the Authority. Spear to Trips.

MY LIFE IS COMPLETE :faint:

AMAZING show. Thank you. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

OT: HEYMAN GOATing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LPPrince

vs.


----------



## crazyrvd123

LPPrince said:


> You know you want to buy their face masks


Having a whole section in those masks while they walk down would be epic and everyone knows it.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

LPPrince said:


> You know you want to buy their face masks



Put those on the wweshop asap :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Another thread :banderas
> 
> Was hating we weren't gonna get no Shield tonight and i get surprised and we get that epicness :mark: A War is coming :ambrose3 :rollins :reigns


:mark: :mark: :mark: SHIELD Are just... :banderas: 

SHIELD VS EVOLUTION!! kind of. 

Oh also, PART 7!!


----------



## Hawkke

This could lead to big things for the shield, big things indeed.


----------



## HOJO

Shield vs Evolution :cheer :cheer :cheer :cheer :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Wynter

:wall


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Shield :banderas :banderas :banderas


Part 7. holy crap. The last thread lasted like less than a month.


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> :wall


Legendary moment right there.


----------



## Headliner

SKI MASK WAY. Love those masks. Make them look dangerous.


----------



## Bushmaster

:banderas i will enjoy that gif for now. Would have preferred he take a Blackout though :rollins


----------



## DareDevil

Headliner said:


> SKI MASK WAY. Love those masks. Make them look dangerous.


Anarchists, they look like anarchists.


----------



## Wynter




----------



## SubZero3:16

BAHGAWWWDDD!!!! :mark: :mark:

Kane selling out Trips :banderas :banderas

Shield with those badass masks









Dat Spear to Triple H










Dean and Seth taking out Batista and Orton :wall

We've got The Shield vs Evolution baby!!!!!


----------



## Tony

The Shield's masks :banderas

Makes them look even more badass then they already are. Seems like the Extreme Rules match is going to be Shield vs. Kane/Orton/Batista. Hopefully this will lead to a Shield vs. Evolution match at Summerslam I hear people talking about. That would absolutely be sick.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :wall












HAPPY VERSION 7!!!!!


----------



## Wynter

I CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DareDevil

Well, night guys, can't wait to wake up to the 20+ pages tomorrow.


----------



## Marrow

With HHH repeating phrases like 'You don't want this war' and 'this means war', I wouldn't be surprised if we get 4v4 WarGames at Extreme Rules. 

Trips has apparently wanted to bring back WarGames forever now, and I couldn't think of a better opportunity than now: Shield & Bryan vs Evolution and Kane.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

Looks like this is my stop on The Shield Express. 
VI threads of love for the badass heel faction that WAS The Shield. 
Now we're going to have to watch them team with John Cena. fpalm



Spoiler: Ambrose owning Cena












From this.











To this.

Why is this good again?


----------



## SubZero3:16

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Looks like this is my stop on The Shield Express.
> VI threads of love for the badass heel faction that WAS The Shield.
> Now we're going to have to watch them team with John Cena. fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this.
> 
> Why is this good again?


We saw no indication of that tonight. The last pic was at a house show, doesnt really mean much.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Marrow said:


> With HHH repeating phrases like 'You don't want this war' and 'this means war', I wouldn't be surprised if we get 4v4 WarGames at Extreme Rules.
> 
> Trips has apparently wanted to bring back WarGames forever now, and I couldn't think of a better opportunity than now: Shield & Bryan vs Evolution and Kane.


Don't jinx it :::cheer:cheer:faint:

What a way to start off the post mania season. Their postponed breakup already lead to their match vs the Wyatts, and now this. It's amazing how things can sometimes turn out...

All the makings of an epic couple of weeks. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Portugoose

The ski masks make them look like the Michael Tarver Gang.


----------



## Wynter

Seth always gotta touch his Romie


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

SubZero3:16 said:


> We saw no indication of that tonight. The last pic was at a house show, doesnt really mean much.


No, I know that was from a house show, but face booking means they're going to team with Cena down the line. 
It's basically a given. 

Using Daniel Bryan (who was also a heel for a decent part of his popularity) as an example:
Exhibit A:









I'm guessing we'll get this match in a few weeks or months:
The Shield and John Cena vs. Evolution (minus Flair) and Kane

R.I.P. THE SHIELD 
They're now the H.O.J. They look cool, no doubt, They're still a badass team, but I can't help but think they're going to become pandering faces tagging with Cena in no time flat and that's what's got me putting a thumbs down on this whole thing. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## WrayBryatt

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth always gotta touch his Romie


I missed backstage pass, and it was not immediately archived


----------



## Mr. I

Bryan and the Shield teaming against Evolution and Kane.


----------



## Bushmaster

I'd rather Shield associate with Bryan than Cena and it looks like that is what we could get. Epic ending for the Shield, prefer this moment over whatever they did at Mania for sure. 

So happy because no way will the Shield look dominant all the time if they are going to be against the likes of Orton, Batista and HHH. Should be great :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> No, I know that was from a house show, but face booking means they're going to team with Cena down the line.
> It's basically a given.
> 
> Using Daniel Bryan (who was also a heel for a decent part of his popularity) as an example:
> Exhibit A:


I'm not going to concern my self about something that might supposedly happen or not. I'm enjoying what is here right now and that's Shield vs Evolution!!! :cheer:cheer


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth always gotta touch his Romie


Rolleigns lives forever


----------



## Tony

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth always gotta touch his Romie


Renee though :lenny


----------



## WrayBryatt

Ithil said:


> Bryan and the Shield teaming against Evolution and Kane.


kane is going to get jumped by evolution for snitching


----------



## Reaper

So, who was the genius that predicted Evolution vs Shield first in the last thread ? Looks like it's happening. HHH/Orton/Batista to give The Shield the biggest rub available in the business.

One of the reasons why I was not at all disappointed with the squash and less time yesterday. I knew they were going to get one of the biggest pushes in modern era WWE


----------



## Bushmaster

Ok, who from this thread was at Raw. That had to be one of your signs.


----------



## Tony

^ All of them looked badass with those masks but Ambrose even moreso. That hoodie/mask combination is menacing.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

bolieve in the shield


----------



## The Steven Seagal

I hope they just face evolution 3 vs 3 and don't team with Bryan, they need to remain rogues who don't work with others.


----------



## Tambrose

Thread 7??!! Woooo! :cheer:dance:cheer:dance:cheer


If today's Raw was anything to go by- the rest of the year is going to be AWESOME :ex::ex:

I love those masks, that extra element of badass and 'oh shit, look who's coming...', I would freak the hell out if someone cam at me looking like they do


still tho- Ambrose with the mask and hood... :faint::yum:


----------



## Mr. I

WrayBryatt said:


> kane is going to get jumped by evolution for snitching


Then they won't have a fourth team member. That 4 on 4 tag match is most certainly happening.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Ithil said:


> Then they won't have a fourth team member. That 4 on 4 tag match is most certainly happening.



Doubt it, think we get Triple H Vs Bryan 2, and shield vs Kane Orton and Batista.


----------



## Telos

SoupBro said:


> Ok, who from this thread was at Raw. That had to be one of your signs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was that from Mania :hmm:


It was Raw, judging by the watermark on the upper left corner.



The Steven Seagal said:


> Doubt it, think we get Triple H Vs Bryan 2, and shield vs Kane Orton and Batista.


This pretty much. Would rather it be 4 on 4 though.


----------



## LPPrince

SoupBro said:


> Ok, who from this thread was at Raw. That had to be one of your signs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or was that from Mania :hmm:


I swear, fuckin Benedict Cumberbatch just HAD to fucking photobomb another fucking pic


----------



## crazyrvd123

Marrow said:


> With HHH repeating phrases like 'You don't want this war' and 'this means war', I wouldn't be surprised if we get 4v4 WarGames at Extreme Rules.
> 
> Trips has apparently wanted to bring back WarGames forever now, and I couldn't think of a better opportunity than now: Shield & Bryan vs Evolution and Kane.


If Trips wants to shut up every smark for years he brings that match back.


----------



## cavs25

Don't ever ever break up the shield.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I just have to say that I love WWE at the moment

Cesaro

AJ vs Paige: Diva title has become the most interesting title today in WWE :shocked:

The Shield vs Evolution

Cena vs Bray

This made ​​up for Taker losing

A new era began and I love it :dance :cheer

Does WWE will start Renee/Dean and take advantage of the noise that this causes? :side:


----------



## Headliner

They looked like they were going to commit armed robbery. It was great.


----------



## Mr. I

The Steven Seagal said:


> Doubt it, think we get Triple H Vs Bryan 2, and shield vs Kane Orton and Batista.


There is no way they are passing up an Evolution vs Shield match.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Ithil said:


> There is no way they are passing up an Evolution vs Shield match.


Well shield vs kane orton and batista kinda is shield vs evolution, you could say it's not cause no triple h, but if it's 4 vs 4 with bryan and kane involved it still wouldn't really be shield vs evolution would it?


----------



## Telos

Reaper Jones said:


> So, who was the genius that predicted Evolution vs Shield first in the last thread ? Looks like it's happening. HHH/Orton/Batista to give The Shield the biggest rub available in the business.
> 
> One of the reasons why I was not at all disappointed with the squash and less time yesterday. I knew they were going to get one of the biggest pushes in modern era WWE


I predicted a Shield vs. Evolution tease for tonight's Raw in the previous Shield thread, but I believe the idea of the two factions possibly feuding had been discussed before in that same thread.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Telos said:


> I predicted a Shield vs. Evolution tease for tonight's Raw in the previous Shield thread, but I believe the idea of the two factions possibly feuding had been discussed before in that same thread.



Do you think they will actually go back to calling themselves evolution though? or do they keep the authority name? likely the later.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> I predicted a Shield vs. Evolution tease for tonight's Raw in the previous Shield thread, but I believe the idea of the two factions possibly feuding had been discussed before in that same thread.


Can't say who came up with the original idea, but so glad it's HAPPENING :mark: :cheer :dance


----------



## Pacmanboi

:mark: Face Shield & Bryan


----------



## Telos

The Steven Seagal said:


> Do you think they will actually go back to calling themselves evolution though? or do they keep the authority name? likely the later.


Yeah it's likely going to be The Authority.



JacqSparrow said:


> Can't say who came up with the original idea, but so glad it's HAPPENING :mark: :cheer :dance


Me too! :mark:


----------



## The Steven Seagal

I really wished they had powerbombed Triple H though, i know it's gonna happen eventually. He's one of the few guys they've not powerbombed yet.


----------



## LPPrince

The Steven Seagal said:


> I really wished they had powerbombed Triple H though, i know it's gonna happen eventually. He's one of the few guys they've not powerbombed yet.


They haven't power bombed us. I mean...


----------



## Aficionado

I love everything about The Shield. Especially Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, and Roman Reigns.


----------



## truelove

Can someone explain Wtf is wrong with rollis hair... Love the guy but that blond is going bad


----------



## The Steven Seagal

LPPrince said:


> They haven't power bombed us. I mean...


Well no i am Steven Seagal, they know better not to try that against me.


----------



## Tambrose

@SoupBro damn at that gif of Ambrose you just sent me! :faint::faint::faint: *swoon*


----------



## LPPrince

The Steven Seagal said:


> Well no i am Steven Seagal, they know better not to try that against me.


They wouldn't power bomb me. I'm purchasing their half-mask so its like I'm one of them. /camouflage


----------



## JacqSparrow

The Steven Seagal said:


> I really wished they had powerbombed Triple H though, i know it's gonna happen eventually. He's one of the few guys they've not powerbombed yet.


In due time, Steven. Each of them. One by one or two by two.

Missed you earlier!


----------



## The Steven Seagal

LPPrince said:


> They wouldn't power bomb me. I'm purchasing their half-mask so its like I'm one of them. /camouflage


Like Cena did with the wyatts? i think shield are a little smarter than those hillbillies..


----------



## Omega_VIK

Dean "Titty Master" Ambrose. I like it :benson


----------



## MBL

I know it's a big call but Seth Rollins has the potential to be the next Shawn Michaels. Just wish they let him keep the 'Tyler Black' name.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

JacqSparrow said:


> In due time, Steven. Each of them. One by one or two by two.
> 
> Missed you earlier!


I was busy filming future oscar nominee films, as usual.


----------



## LPPrince

The Steven Seagal said:


> Like Cena did with the wyatts? i think shield are a little smarter than those hillbillies..


Nah tho, Cena was behind them and stuff. I'm gonna face them like a real man(who's smaller than all of them but hey)


----------



## Omega_VIK

WynterWarm12 said:


> :wall


----------



## LPPrince

MBL said:


> I know it's a big call but Seth Rollins has the potential to be the next Shawn Michaels. Just wish they let him keep the 'Tyler Black' name.


"Seth Rollins" as a ring name will work. Tyler Black would've been great though, especially with the Blackout. Not even sure what they're calling it now. Peace/Piece of Mind, Curb Stomp, The Titty Sprinkler, I'm not even sure anymore


----------



## JacqSparrow

:lol About Seth's hair, trust me, the entire thread has been trying to throw hair treatments at him for ages.


----------



## Belladonna29

Gotta love the eventful post-WM Raw; just a few thoughts:

1.) While Heyman's "The Streak is Over!" troll-job promo was gold as usual from him, is that basically the end of seeing Lesnar on the show until basically SummerSlam? Are they really going to have him break Taker's streak and then just leave?

2.)It was SO entertaining to see how over the Wyatt Family have gotten now, especially Bray. The WWE spent the last 7 years screwing up faction after faction with massive potential (i.e,The Nexus, The Straight-Edge Society); and now they have two in the Wyatts and the Shield that they're booking mostly right. Has there been a change on the writing team or something?

3.) I know the smarky crowd might have made this even more confusing, but is Cesaro a heel or not? He's with Heyman, who was a heel earlier in the show, but he going to feud with Swagger and Zeb, who appear to still be heels. But Cesaro is super-over with the crowd right now. Is he a tweener then? Hmmmm.

4.) I've heard mostly good things about Paige, and I know people have been bitching about AJ holdling the Diva's title forever, but unless AJ's contract was up, did she really have to lose the title that quickly to someone the majority of the audience hasn't seen before? 

5.) Did I miss some reports about Sting supposedly showing up on Raw tonight? Because there were people all over the Raw thread acting very surprised that he didn't show up. And honestly, with Taker's streak being off the table, other that him an HBK, what 'dream match' scenario is left for Sting in the WWE now?

6.) So the Shield and Wyatts are going to headline Main Event tomorrow? Ugh, the WWE really is trying to get me to drop money on this damn network huh? It's crazy how the end of this show has kinda made this feud seem a little like an afterthought. I still want them to revisit it down the road. That feud deserves a cage match (I know it's the PG-era, but c'mon).

7.) Speaking of the end of the show, this was the perfect example how even something that's predictable can still come off strong. I would have been shocked as sh*t if Bryan lost the title tonight, even in a swerve. They've already done the 'Bryan gets screwed out of the title' storyline before anyway. The longer I didn't see The Shield on the show, the more it felt like they would interfere in the main event somehow. The backstage promo with Kane and Steph sealed it. I had been wondering who they could set up a face Shield to feud with, if not the Wyatt family again and having it basically be Evolution instead is huge for the boys. Aligning them with Bryan should make for some fun matches against the Authority. There's gonna have to be a pay-off ppv match for something this big--should be epic.

P.S. -- So happy they brought the face masks from yesterday back. So badasss, so hot, especially the way Dean wears it with the hoodie...just :faint:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

After Raw promo

http://vimeo.com/91382622




LOLOL at Dean mocking Renee's little walk...and he's getting the hang of this whole face turn thing pretty well


----------



## Omega_VIK

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> After Raw promo
> 
> http://vimeo.com/91382622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL at Dean mocking Renee's little walk...and he's getting the hang of this whole face turn thing pretty well


God, I love Dean.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

Belladonna29 said:


> 5.) Did I miss some reports about Sting supposedly showing up on Raw tonight? Because there were people all over the Raw thread acting very surprised that he didn't show up. And honestly, with Taker's streak being off the table, other that him an HBK, what 'dream match' scenario is left for Sting in the WWE now?


Well there have been negotiations with Sting, TNA just removed him from their roster, Sting said he'd want Taker as his last match, and said his favorite number is "31". That combined with Sting actually being in New Orleans, and the post-Mania Raw featuring returns like the Rock or Lesnar, lead people to believe he'd actually be there.

It's not as crazy as sometimes when people think he's coming, considering he was actually in New Orleans, but either Lesnar's breaking the streak changed Sting's mind, Undertaker's injury made him not appear and made WWE save Sting for later, or the whole thing was just a big coincidence.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> After Raw promo
> 
> http://vimeo.com/91382622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL at Dean mocking Renee's little walk...and he's getting the hang of this whole face turn thing pretty well


Dean's hilarious. " You should be asking Triple H that." :lol

Seth staking his claim on Roman once again :lol


----------



## Belladonna29

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Well there have been negotiations with Sting, TNA just removed him from their roster, Sting said he'd want Taker as his last match, and said his favorite number is "31". That combined with Sting actually being in New Orleans, and the post-Mania Raw featuring returns like the Rock or Lesnar, lead people to believe he'd actually be there.
> 
> It's not as crazy as sometimes when people think he's coming, considering he was actually in New Orleans, but either Lesnar's breaking the streak changed Sting's mind, Undertaker's injury made him not appear and made WWE save Sting for later, or the whole thing was just a big coincidence.


Ah, thanks for the info. I knew Sting was off the TNA roster, but I didn't know he was in New Orleans. I guess at the point it's still a mystery then. Perhaps Taker being legit hurt made them have to change any plans reveal Sting tonight, or it was a coincidence the whole time.


----------



## Tony

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> After Raw promo
> 
> http://vimeo.com/91382622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL at Dean mocking Renee's little walk...and he's getting the hang of this whole face turn thing pretty well


The Shield are the coolest motherfuckers around.


----------



## JacqSparrow

That vid :mark: Oh boys...I can't


----------



## Green

Pretty cool shit, but how dare they steal Michael 'DA GAWD' Tarver's masks?


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol About Seth's hair, trust me, the entire thread has been trying to throw hair treatments at him for ages.


Not his fault that Roman isn't sharing his haircare secrets :lol


----------



## Blade Runner

Green said:


> Pretty cool shit, but how dare they steal Michael 'DA GAWD' Tarver's masks?


it's more of a bullet club nod from NJPW to be completely honest. it's one of the coolest looks i've seen in quite a long time, refreshes the shield's image on their babyface run.


awesome way to end raw. everytime bryan and the shield get together, special things happen. (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Holy shit the Shield in alliance with Daniel Bryan??? God DAMN! :banderas

At first I was really fucking worried because I had seen no sign of the shield for the longest time. I was about to make my own cry of injustice for a sec. I was relieved to see they had a backstage segment. So it is Shield vs evolution essentially now. This is pretty fucking awesome man!

The way those three just circled around HHH like vultures to a dying dog. Man that was so fucking beautiful. Also dat "Hounds of Justice" chant...and them keeping dem masks.
I am more than happy with this post-mania Raw.




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> After Raw promo
> 
> http://vimeo.com/91382622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL at Dean mocking Renee's little walk...and he's getting the hang of this whole face turn thing pretty well


Awesome vid! Haha Dean that little shit. Love em :lol


----------



## Green

SVETV988_fan said:


> it's more of a bullet club nod from NJPW to be completely honest. it's one of the coolest looks i've seen in quite a long time, refreshes the shield's image on their babyface run.
> 
> 
> awesome way to end raw. everytime bryan and the shield get together, special things happen. (Y)


I know, I just miss the Tarver.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I didn't think it was possible for almost everyone of your wrestling dreams to come true in one night.

The Shield / American Dragon vs Authority full on war :banderas

Paige wins the Divas title on debut :banderas

Bo Dallas and Adam Rose debut vignettes (Yup Proud Bo Dallas mark right here) :banderas

Cesaro a Heyman Guy :banderas

It's like NXT took over and all credit to The Shield, The Wyatts and Cesaro for paving the way for all those young guys and girls.

Did I mention Shield / Wyatts III on Main Event :banderas

Just need that Sami Zayn debut now :zayn2


----------



## x78

Happy that Ambrose finally got to fight Batista after all this time.


----------



## CALΔMITY

x78 said:


> Happy that Ambrose finally got to fight Batista after all this time.


: Oh geez


----------



## Jdogfour20

Any one have a pic of that Dean "Titty Master" Ambrose sign when the shield were coming down the stairs during the Dbry beat down


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Jdogfour20 said:


> Any one have a pic of that Dean "Titty Master" Ambrose sign when the shield were coming down the stairs during the Dbry beat down












Grand Titty master y'all


----------



## midnightmischief

holy moley, thread 7 started today, just over 4 hours and we are already on page 11.... this shield discussion is legendary!!!!

haven't seen raw yet - holding out until tomorrow (torture I know) but couldn't stay away from this page and all the comments... now I am even more excited. lol

backstage pass clip was awesome, these guys are just amazing.... anyone happen to catch roman winking at renee when he handed back the mic - dammit that man can not turn the 'sexy' off lol

anyways, back at work now so wont be able to check in with the thread as often as I have the last couple of weeks so looking forward to the 20 pages a day I will have to catch up on.
see you all later


----------



## CALΔMITY

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Grand Titty master y'all


Holy fuck I totally missed that! I was paying attention to the boys. :lmao

That's just...wow... :banderas

That's going in my sig when they're enabled again.


----------



## goldigga

Honestly when I look back at the last few Post-Raw Manias this is one of the best, especially this ending. The future vs the past, also great to see that the Shield and Bryan didn't just hug and make up, gotta keep some consistency. Excited for the future!!


----------



## AyrshireBlue

Really looking forward to this now they're face turn is 100% complete. I just hope they stay as a badass group. Yes, the helped Bryan but I really didn't want to see them hugging, handshaking and especially "YES"ing with him. 

Also, I love those new masks they're wearing :mark:


----------



## Tammy88

I was also a little concerned when we're nearing the end of Raw and still no sign of the Shield, but then they showed up (in the masks & that hood) so was all good.

I think I'm too into it, like when Kane blurted out about Triple H arranging the Smackdown thing I gasped. Why?!


And that post-Raw interview, loved Dean with his Renee walk and the hands on the hips lol and yes I also spotted Roman with his little wink when he handed back the mic.


----------



## Set For Seth

New thread already? OMG. Did the last thread even made it to a month?


----------



## Tambrose

x78 said:


> Happy that Ambrose finally got to fight Batista after all this time.


Hahaha! I was thinking the same thing when I realised they were opposite each other in the ring :lol




Set For Seth said:


> New thread already? OMG. Did the last thread even made it to a month?


looks like it was started on the 11th March (although to me as an Australian the date looks like the 3rd November lol), so


----------



## JacqSparrow

x78 said:


> Happy that Ambrose finally got to fight Batista after all this time.


Boy kept that dream alive :lol




Set For Seth said:


> New thread already? OMG. Did the last thread even made it to a month?


We're just that excellent  how could we not be when our boys are.

Oh, that the hours would fly as fast as fleeting doves for Main Event...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## icurmum

the end of raw was disappointing........ If they really wanted to keep the shield as a bad ass group why not have them power bomb bryan after hhh got away. That would have been much better than them seeming to team with him. Keeping them in the middle of being a face or heel team would be a better push then having them full face and teaming with bryan. Just hope they dont start running down saving bryan all the time now because that would take away from their bad ass image!


----------



## cindel25

New thread yay! COMMUNITY DICK was hot but he went all short bus during the interview with Renee.

My suspicious was confirmed: SLUTTY BUSSY can't dance and full of dramatics! 

Maybe those on the Train will hop off and get with the money team!


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> New thread yay! COMMUNITY DICK was hot but he went all short bus during the interview with Renee.
> 
> My suspicious was confirmed: SLUTTY BUSSY can't dance and full of dramatics!
> 
> Maybe those on the Train will hop off and get with the money team!


Not a chance, Cindel. Not when he looks like this:




















*fans self*

I'm on this train for life, honey. He even trimmed the beard.

And can we just appreciate these moments:



Spoiler: Giant Raw shots from Shield/Authority


----------



## Joshi Judas

Called Shield vs Evolution and looks like we're getting it :mark: :mark:

Also, Rollins and Bryan on the same side :banderas

This must be the first time in forever when all my favorites are babyfaces :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

cindel25 said:


> New thread yay! COMMUNITY DICK was hot* but he went all short bus during the interview with Renee*.
> 
> My suspicious was confirmed: SLUTTY BUSSY can't dance and full of dramatics!
> 
> Maybe those on the Train will hop off and get with the money team!


----------



## Libertine.

Anyone know what Rollins was shouting at the end?


----------



## Kismetdubz

hope we do get a Shield v Evolution match, Ambrose's was hilarious in that interview on Backstage Pass


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Can't say who came up with the original idea, but so glad it's HAPPENING :mark: :cheer :dance





Reaper Jones said:


> So, who was the genius that predicted Evolution vs Shield first in the last thread ? Looks like it's happening. HHH/Orton/Batista to give The Shield the biggest rub available in the business.
> 
> One of the reasons why I was not at all disappointed with the squash and less time yesterday. I knew they were going to get one of the biggest pushes in modern era WWE


I Think i might have been the first 1 to call it back at Elimination Chamber

I Expect a Long Feud i Expected THIS at summerslam but looks like WWE is Pulling the Trigger and this COULD be a fantastic Year

here is how i see it going

4 VS 4 At ER (If Bryan & Shield Lose Bryan is stripped of the title or something along them lines)
Throws in can Bryan trust the Shield

At Payback
Bryan vs Corporate Punk or Sheamus 
Shield vs Evolution

Money In The Bank
Cesaro wins money in the bank

Battleground 
New Heyman Guy

Summerslam
Heyman Guys Vs Shield

ALSO WTF 12 pages!

wwe really got me pumped
The Masks are fantastic


----------



## Banez

Shield vs. Authority should be good.. but i was expecting HHH/Orton/Batista vs. Shield..

If HHH inserts himself in the titlematch it means Kane gotta be as replacement.. blergh


----------



## Cobalt

Fucking amazing stuff, so good to see them be so pivotal at the end of Raw.

Shield vs Evolution? Fucking wow if so. 

They are the thing I am most invested in tonight and that is saying a lot after how much great things occurred.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Ambrose really showed how many miles ahead he is in promo skills on the backstage pass. the other two's delivery was a bit cringe (nothing wrong with the content).

Ambrose is just on point every time he opens his mouth. perfect content, perfect delivery.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> I Think i might have been the first 1 to call it back at Elimination Chamber
> 
> I Expect a Long Feud i Expected THIS at summerslam but looks like WWE is Pulling the Trigger and this COULD be a fantastic Year
> 
> here is how i see it going
> 
> 4 VS 4 At ER (If Bryan & Shield Lose Bryan is stripped of the title or something along them lines)
> Throws in can Bryan trust the Shield
> 
> At Payback
> Bryan vs Corporate Punk or Sheamus
> Shield vs Evolution
> 
> Money In The Bank
> Cesaro wins money in the bank
> 
> Battleground
> New Heyman Guy
> 
> Summerslam
> Heyman Guys Vs Shield
> 
> ALSO WTF 12 pages!
> 
> wwe really got me pumped
> The Masks are fantastic


Where's Brock in this though? I expect him to challenge Bryan at ER, actually. So we can have Bryan/Brock and Shield/Evolution then.

:lol I bet we get to 50 pages by tomorrow.



Banez said:


> Shield vs. Authority should be good.. but i was expecting HHH/Orton/Batista vs. Shield..
> 
> If HHH inserts himself in the titlematch it means Kane gotta be as replacement.. blergh


Has to be that way. Kane is not Evolution. And come on, hasn't he faced the Shield enough times already?


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> Has to be that way. Kane is not Evolution. And come on, hasn't he faced the Shield enough times already?


Yeah well plenty of time.. gotta see next RAW to be sure what the plan is.. but putting Bryan vs. Brock now would actually not benefit either of them just yet. Brock shouldn't lose because he just won the streak and Bryan shouldn't lose because he should have atleast a few month titlereign if nothing else.

We should have someone like Sheamus to face Brock n tell him "fella i could have conquered the streak too, since you already done that i guess i'l fight you then" 

Or something.. just to keep Brock busy and winning before he takes the title from Bryan (i guess).

As for Shield: They are hopefully going to have epic battle with the Authority & Evolution.


----------



## Mr. I

icurmum said:


> the end of raw was disappointing........ If they really wanted to keep the shield as a bad ass group why not have them power bomb bryan after hhh got away. That would have been much better than them seeming to team with him. Keeping them in the middle of being a face or heel team would be a better push then having them full face and teaming with bryan. Just hope they dont start running down saving bryan all the time now because that would take away from their bad ass image!


What the fuck? You want them to instantly be booed out of the building RIGHT after they challenge the top heels? What kind of nonsensical booking is that?
"Attacking faces and heels" is a terrible way of making something a tweener. All you have to do is handle their characters right.


----------



## Libertine.

Love to see Ambrose defend that US Title against Batista, I understand its a lower belt, but just imagine.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> Yeah well plenty of time.. gotta see next RAW to be sure what the plan is.. but putting Bryan vs. Brock now would actually not benefit either of them just yet. Brock shouldn't lose because he just won the streak and Bryan shouldn't lose because he should have atleast a few month titlereign if nothing else.
> 
> We should have someone like Sheamus to face Brock n tell him "fella i could have conquered the streak too, since you already done that i guess i'l fight you then"
> 
> Or something.. just to keep Brock busy and winning before he takes the title from Bryan (i guess).
> 
> As for Shield: They are hopefully going to have epic battle with the Authority & Evolution.


Good point. :lol Well, Brock could just vanish into thin air again. 

I just don't want Kane to be involved in another Shield match for a while  Keep it between Trips/Batista/Orton.


----------



## Joshi Judas

They're going back to their "Shield against injustice" roots too in a way, by stopping the Authority from fucking with Bryan any more. Some consistency, albeit delayed is always good to see (just like crooked ref Scott Armstrong returning in the Mania main event :lol)


----------



## Bearodactyl

Moxley may be finally getting his wish... :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Quoth the Raven said:


> They're going back to their "Shield against injustice" roots too in a way, by stopping the Authority from fucking with Bryan any more. Some consistency, albeit delayed is always good to see (just like crooked ref Scott Armstrong returning in the Mania main event :lol)


I loved that they really looked like vigilantes again on Raw. Coming full circle, but this time, they're on the good side.


----------



## Diamondando112

Wooo here's to number 7.

Those mask's they wear now though:mark: I want one so bad and it looks so badass especially when ambrose wears it under his hood.


----------



## DareDevil

Bearodactyl said:


> Moxley may be finally getting his wish... :lmao


"I WANT BATISTA!"


----------



## Pacmanboi

I don't know why people are trashing on the closing of Raw, I think the Shield powerbombing HHH will be much more significant down the line. It's definitely not the right move to attack Bryan at that spot. Jesus Christ could have attacked Bryan in that arena last night and he'd be the heel. You want to keep the Shield tweeners? Evolution vs Cena, Big E and Sheamus and have them clean EVERYONE out, but not Bryan. If a tweener wanted to get a somewhat face reaction in the Attitude Era you wouldn't attack Austin or face Rock right? it's common sense. One thing I would have changed was the music, it should have been the Shield's music since they saved Bryan from absolute destruction.


----------



## tbp82

I'm in a weird spot right now.

1.) I'm glad that Roman Reigns got to shine tonight with his big spear on Triple H and his Superman on Kane. 

2.) I'm kinda worried that this will lead to Roman and the other two in 6 man matches for the next few pay per views. This is getting stale. I'm wanting something different. Dean defending the US Title Seth in matches with people who can keep up with him Roman in more singles action.

3.) While I am not a Daniel Bryan fan I've prepared myself to suffer through this reigns. But, I think he was overshadowed badly tonight. Roman, The other two, Triple H, Orton, Batista and Kane all seemed more important than Bryan in that last segment not sure a great way to start his title run.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Where's Brock in this though? I expect him to challenge Bryan at ER, actually. So we can have Bryan/Brock and Shield/Evolution then.
> 
> :lol I bet we get to 50 pages by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Has to be that way. Kane is not Evolution. And come on, hasn't he faced the Shield enough times already?


i didn't put Brock in since this is more about shield

we could get Cesaro vs Bryan then a Brock vs Cesaro 
Brock is hard since he could be gone for 3 months or be around <3


----------



## DareDevil

RaneGaming said:


> i didn't put Brock in since this is more about shield
> 
> we could get Cesaro vs Bryan then a Brock vs Cesaro
> Brock is hard since he could be gone for 3 months or be around <3


Cesaro beating Brocks ass would be glorious. I'll admit that I have become a full pledged Cesaro mark now.


----------



## Tammy88

Pacmanboi said:


> One thing I would have changed was the music, it should have been the Shield's music since they saved Bryan from absolute destruction.


This.


----------



## LPPrince

x78 said:


> Happy that Ambrose finally got to fight Batista after all this time.


He finally got what he wanted

*slow claps*


----------



## Wynter

The fact that some of these WWE fans still found reasons to bitch about Raw just makes me fpalm

Some fuckers are never happy :no:
Jesus Christ, just stop watching wrestling then. You're hopeless :lol


----------



## Diamondando112

WynterWarm12 said:


> The fact that some of these WWE fans still found reasons to bitch about Raw just makes me fpalm
> 
> Some fuckers are never happy :no:
> Jesus Christ, just stop watching wrestling then. You're hopeless :lol


Yeah I think this was one of the best raw's in a long time.

1. Bryan Celebration
2.RVD return
3. Barret wrestles
4.Possible Shield vs evolution fued
5. Cesaro becomes a heyman guy
6. Heyman's streak promo
7.Paige win's title

It was one of the most eventful raw in years.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Finally get Bryan as champ and new stars rising and people bitching about Sting :lmao :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> The fact that some of these WWE fans still found reasons to bitch about Raw just makes me fpalm
> 
> Some fuckers are never happy :no:
> Jesus Christ, just stop watching wrestling then. You're hopeless :lol


Are they serious? I think yesterday's Raw was glorious, couldn't stop marking out. It made up for the fuckery of wrestlemania 8*D ,I know, if they're going to keep complaining like that than just stop watching. :damn


Diamondando112 said:


> Yeah I think this was one of the best raw's in a long time.
> 
> *1. Bryan Celebration
> 2.RVD return
> 3. Barret wrestles
> 4.Possible Shield vs evolution fued
> 5. Cesaro becomes a heyman guy
> 6. Heyman's streak promo
> 7.Paige win's title*
> 
> It was one of the most eventful raw in years.


You know, I loved almost all of the things on your list, but I bolded the things that I loved the most.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Well, some people are just never happy. The whole show remains amazing on the second viewing.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Mania was great, Raw was even better. WWE on top form 2 nights in a row :banderas


----------



## MarkL316

tbp82 said:


> I'm in a weird spot right now.
> 
> 1.) I'm glad that Roman Reigns got to shine tonight with his big spear on Triple H and his Superman on Kane.
> 
> 2.) I'm kinda worried that this will lead to Roman and the other two in 6 man matches for the next few pay per views. This is getting stale. I'm wanting something different. Dean defending the US Title Seth in matches with people who can keep up with him Roman in more singles action.
> 
> 3.) While I am not a Daniel Bryan fan I've prepared myself to suffer through this reigns. But, I think he was overshadowed badly tonight. Roman, The other two, Triple H, Orton, Batista and Kane all seemed more important than Bryan in that last segment not sure a great way to start his title run.


Are you serious!? Keeping The Shield together is a whole lot better than splitting them up! The way they are going, they could go down as the greatest group in WWE history. There's still so much more to come from them as a group and it will also help them get over as singles stars when they eventually do split


----------



## LPPrince

Remember how I ordered The Shield's masks on Amazon? Well, one of them?

Just in time. They got more of them now, but the price went up a little for the actual mask and for the shipping. hahaha


----------



## cindel25

The crowd made the show tbh. We were drunk as hell, snarky as hell and no fucks given.

Pastor Wyatt and Deacon Harper SLAYYYYYYYYYED! 

My only complain is that they did not have any Shield merchandise at either shows. I really wanted a hoodie and I'm liking the face mask!! 

I'm glad to see them change their mind on the break up but I'm not really happy with the program with old ass evolution. It's like the old guard can't stand that the Shield & Wyatt family are getting some shine. 

My wrestlemania moment: saw Yoshi at the airport, very nice guy and I almost hooked up with guy who flew all the way from Japan but his hoe cockblocked me!


----------



## Wynter

Fans complain about WWE never listening to their consumers or not creating new stars. We beg for the new guys to be put over and a quality Raw.

WWE delivers on that and then some...

People go "meh" or bitch about Sting when it was asinine to even think that man was coming! Wtf man. And my god if yall don't get over Punk....

1.Cesaro is getting a push! He's a fucking Heyman guy
2. The IWC's Queen Paige has finally brought her overrated ass to the rosterp)
3.Daniel fucking Bryan opened Raw in a great segment.
4.The Wyatts came out on top and the crowd LOVED them.
5. Giving us another Wyatt vs Shield match
6.Barrett actually wrestled and won! After everyone bitched about WWE not letting him in the ring.
7. the Shield are feuding with GOT DAMN EVOLUTION. One of the biggest stables in history. I still read people bitching about that fpalm.
8. We got new talents such as Bo Dallasmark: Bolieve!), Rusevlenny) and Adam Rosemark coming up
9. Heyman cut the fucking promo of the damn year :banderas
10. It was all about the young blood tonight and building towards a new era
11. The crowd was amaze balls and didn't try to be the show.
12. Raw wasn't the same ol' shit and no repeats of Mania matches. 
13. Cena was here for one damn match and was never seen again.
14. Triple H once again took the fall to make the new guys look good. He took a damn spear and knee for goodness sake the night after losing at Mania.

As someone else wrote in the Raw thread. Look at what this Raw showed for the future:
Daniel Bryan
Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins
Dean Ambrose
Bray Wyatt
Alexander Rusev
Cesaro (Him especially)
Brock Lesnar
Paige
Bo Dallas
Adam Rose
+more

Just HOW in the blue balls of Jesus could you complain :lol

And yes, that deserved a rant


----------



## Banez

cindel25 said:


> I'm glad to see them change their mind on the break up but I'm not really happy with the program with old ass evolution. It's like the old guard can't stand that the Shield & Wyatt family are getting some shine.
> 
> My wrestlemania moment: saw Yoshi at the airport, very nice guy and I almost hooked up with guy who flew all the way from Japan but his hoe cockblocked me!


hey boo!

They will probably put Shield over as a dominant stable over Authority/Evolution. Can't see HHH n boys go actually over once the feud is over.

lol @ your mania moment. Should have binned the hoe n steal the guy :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SoupBro said:


> Ok, who from this thread was at Raw. That had to be one of your signs.


Sono? :hayden3


If we're really going to get WarGames at Extreme Rules... :banderas


----------



## tbp82

MarkL316 said:


> Are you serious!? Keeping The Shield together is a whole lot better than splitting them up! The way they are going, they could go down as the greatest group in WWE history. There's still so much more to come from them as a group and it will also help them get over as singles stars when they eventually do split


Do they have to split up to have Dean defend the US Title? Do they have to split up to have Seth get matches with other high flyers? Do they have to split up to have Roman get more singles action? I've stated this in this past why can't The Shield be like The four horsemen or DX were at times where they are a group but every feud doesn't have to be the three of them together. How come we can't see Dean vs. Kane for the US Title and Roman/Seth vs. Batista/Orton? Why does it have to be keep them in six man after six man or break up the group. They can still be a group and watch each others back while going on to one on matches etc right?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Ok, who from this thread was at Raw. That had to be one of your signs.


Damn it why can't sigs be enabled yet? I NEED THE TITTY MASTER AMBROSE IN MY SIG


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah but the possibility of a Shield vs Evolution sounds much better than separate singles feuds. Maybe have Ambrose drop the title due to the Authority costing him.




WynterWarm12 said:


> 2. The IWC's Queen Paige has finally brought her overrated ass to the rosterp)


You wanna go to war? Coz I'll end you. :cussin:

And watched the debut. Liked it. NXT AND Divas Champ. #DealWithIt :flip


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quoth the Raven said:


> Yeah but the possibility of a Shield vs Evolution sounds much better than separate singles feuds. Maybe have Ambrose drop the title due to the Authority costing him.


Sounds good to me. I mean the Authority has the power to simply strip him of his title for no reason whatsoever. Steph mentioned how all of them knew what it meant to be champions so maybe that was hinting something at Dean's future? That could be a good way to start this "war" off. Also, Dean didn't even have his title on him (rarely ever seen with it anymore in backstage segments) so maybe...it's just time. :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> The crowd made the show tbh. We were drunk as hell, snarky as hell and no fucks given.
> 
> Pastor Wyatt and Deacon Harper SLAYYYYYYYYYED!
> 
> My only complain is that they did not have any Shield merchandise at either shows. I really wanted a hoodie and I'm liking the face mask!!
> 
> I'm glad to see them change their mind on the break up but I'm not really happy with the program with old ass evolution. It's like the old guard can't stand that the Shield & Wyatt family are getting some shine.
> 
> My wrestlemania moment: saw Yoshi at the airport, very nice guy and I almost hooked up with guy who flew all the way from Japan but his hoe cockblocked me!


You lucky girl you :lol You got to witness greatness in person!

It could be a good passing-of-the-torch moment if done right, since Evolution was the last great stable. Coming out victorious in this feud would cement our boys as THE guys.

I say Dean loses his title at some point during this feud, though. The Authority's not going to pass up the chance to mess with that.



Calabrose said:


> Damn it why can't sigs be enabled yet? I NEED THE TITTY MASTER AMBROSE IN MY SIG


:lmao 

Raven and Wynter going to war. Bring it :mark: Sorry, Wynter, you know I'm with Raven on this


----------



## Wynter

:lol you both lost the War as soon as Paige opened her mouth.
AJ ran circles around dat ass during that segment 

And dat finisher :deandre


----------



## Joshi Judas

Having him drop it on the go home Raw before Extreme Rules would be sweet. Just a week away from the one year mark and The Authority says how he needs to prove he has been a successful champion by having a title defense or something about it being best for business. Then, just shy of a year, cost him. Should piss him off.


@Wynter

Funny coz the finisher was AJ botching by falling too early :draper2

And she just said she wanted to congratulate and wasn't ready. Can't judge on that. And them "Paige" chants :banderas It's not like both went back and forth where you can clearly say AJ buried her on the stick or something.

Not like I'd expect you to understand :draper2 :lol


----------



## Snake Plissken

The Shield are so cool. This face turn seems promising. Who would of thought Dean Ambrose would turn face as well? I'm most interested in seeing how he does and so far he's doing a good job. The new masks add menace and make even more awesome and fearsome. Can't get enough of them. I hope when the time comes for the split, it's on good terms. Shield and Bryan together is an amazing sight.


----------



## Wynter

Oh you Paige apologists marking over that shitty ass debut :no:
You all wanted her on the main roster so bad, you can give two shits how abysmal it was 

Paige sucked on the mic even with the few lines she delivered. How the hell am I supposed to be hyped for when she has to cut a legit promo :lol

And I've seen the finisher performed right. It's still ass 
Her submission move is BOSS though. Wish she would have done that.


----------



## cindel25

Banez said:


> hey boo!
> 
> They will probably put Shield over as a dominant stable over Authority/Evolution. Can't see HHH n boys go actually over once the feud is over.
> 
> lol @ your mania moment. Should have binned the hoe n steal the guy :lol


Bane boo! They better put them over cause HHH shovel, I'm leery. Also I'm surprised they move Batista into this program; he has a movie coming out so I would assumed he would get some sort of discount type billing like The Rock. 

Remember that picture I took? That's where I met him. Cute too. 



JacqSparrow said:


> You lucky girl you :lol You got to witness greatness in person!
> 
> It could be a good passing-of-the-torch moment if done right, since Evolution was the last great stable. Coming out victorious in this feud would cement our boys as THE guys.
> 
> I say Dean loses his title at some point during this feud, though. The Authority's not going to pass up the chance to mess with that.
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Raven and Wynter going to war. Bring it :mark: Sorry, Wynter, you know I'm with Raven on this


Sparrow boo! You will never convince me SLUTTY BUSSY is the bees knees. Yeah he trim but couldn't do nothing with those struggle edges? BOY BYE! 

The Shield better come out on top infact I want Ambrose to drop the mic on Batista and Orton. I want promos, segments, skit...build this shit up!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

HELLO, FRIENDS













<squirts>


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh you Paige apologists marking over that shitty ass debut :no:
> You all wanted her on the main roster so bad, you can give two shits how abysmal it was
> 
> Paige sucked on the mic even with the few lines she delivered. How the hell am I supposed to be hyped for when she has to cut a legit promo :lol
> 
> And I've seen the finisher performed right. It's still ass
> Her submission move is BOSS though. Wish she would have done that.




Nothing abysmal, she was nervous and they had her play the nervous rookie instead of her badass self.

So what if it sucks- AJ botched :flip

She isn't a cutting promos type anyway. She kicks ass. That's it.

Be back after Extreme Rules when you'll be marking for her. Go away :lmao


Anyway, for further Paige debates, PM.


----------



## Banez

cindel25 said:


> Bane boo! They better put them over cause HHH shovel, I'm leery. Also I'm surprised they move Batista into this program; he has a movie coming out so I would assumed he would get some sort of discount type billing like The Rock.
> 
> Remember that picture I took? That's where I met hi. Cute too.


HHH's shoveling is overrated. He put Bryan over on grandest stage of them all.

Ya i remember, you still should have snatched him with you.


----------



## CALΔMITY

ROUSEY said:


> HELLO, FRIENDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <squirts>


*Mops up your mess*


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol you both lost the War as soon as Paige opened her mouth.
> AJ ran circles around dat ass during that segment
> 
> And dat finisher :deandre


Oh, just you wait, Wynter 

I am so ready for AJ/Paige. What a worthy contender for AJ.



cindel25 said:


> Bane boo! They better put them over cause HHH shovel, I'm leery. Also I'm surprised they move Batista into this program; he has a movie coming out so I would assumed he would get some sort of discount type billing like The Rock.
> 
> Remember that picture I took? That's where I met hi. Cute too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sparrow boo! You will never convince me SLUTTY BUSSY is the bees knees. Yeah he trim but couldn't do nothing with those struggle edges? BOY BYE!
> 
> The Shield better come out on top infact I want Ambrose to drop the mic on Batista and Orton. I want promos, segments, skit...build this shit up!


They probably gave up on Batista having any kind of positive reaction :lol

Cindel boo, I don't care about his hair--I'll have plenty of time to deal with that  The rest of him is excellent, as he showed when he got rid of the sleeves (I still love that Cat Burglar outfit though). 

Oh, I hope we get more than what we got with Shield/Wyatts. I want Seth and Steph drama-queening each other live. Dean and Trips snarking, with Randy butting in on occasion. Roman demonstrating what an actual spear looks like to Batista.

Wonder how they'd go about screwing Dean out of the title, though. Have an Evolution member take it?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> HHH's shoveling is overrated. He put Bryan over on grandest stage of them all.
> 
> Ya i remember, you still should have snatched him with you.


The only person in the company who has a legit shovel right now is Cena. At least Trips sells his opponents offence and the match afterwards.

@ Cindel "struggle edges" :lol He keeps on calling Roman his man and the dude still won't share that secret conditioner with him. He needs to rethink that relationship :cool2


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> The only person in the company who has a legit shovel right now is Cena. At least Trips sells his opponents offence and the match afterwards.
> 
> @ Cindel "struggle edges" :lol He keeps on calling Roman his man and the dude still won't share that secret conditioner with him. He needs to rethink that relationship :cool2


Sometimes people like the abuse. :lol

I never really bought the whole "HHH shoveling" schtick. Yeah the guy has an ego that stretches farther than the eye can see, but he has legit passion for this business and he did what he could to get into the position he's in with such a cut throat business. Like others have said he put Bryan over big time with wrestlemania and the feud is continuing. Now this time he is about to put over and further establish the shield. Age factor has nothing to do with the legitimacy of HHH. Like him or not he has legitimacy unlike the NAO and I feel he can further establish our shield boys as long as they keep on going at the rate that they're going.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RAW was spectacular 

*AJ/Paige = *I'll love it, even if it's for the fans (these two have passionate fans). A rivalry between Divas where their fans are ready to "fight" each other. Paige needs to gain more confidence and this rivalry will be Perfect. :cheer

*Cesaro =* I do not know what they will do with him. Will he wins the U.S. or IC title? 

*The Shield vs Evolution = *I hope Kane and Bryan stay away from this . 

*Cena vs Bray =* why there is people admired with little time Cena at RAW. In recent months Cena has only occupied at most 15 minutes (much of this time is to Bray shine). Your hate is so big that you do not see what is happening for months. Cena has already "erased" a long time, it is only now that you noticed in this.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> *The only person in the company who has a legit shovel right now is Cena.* At least Trips sells his opponents offence and the match afterwards.
> 
> @ Cindel "struggle edges" :lol He keeps on calling Roman his man and the dude still won't share that secret conditioner with him. He needs to rethink that relationship :cool2


Yes because Bray is weak :side:
He is stronger than ever, thanks to Cena (despite having lost)


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah but the possibility of a Shield vs Evolution sounds much better than separate singles feuds. Maybe have Ambrose drop the title due to the Authority costing him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna go to war? Coz I'll end you. :cussin:
> 
> And watched the debut. Liked it.* NXT AND Divas Champ. #DealWithIt *:flip





Spoiler: paige











































oh and yeah aj botched the paigeturner a bit but oh well.



anyway paige gloating out the way, i can't wait for this shield vs authority to properly kick off. the only thing i'm wondering is if d bry's gonna start teaming with the shield ? if he does then that leaves one guy missing on the authority side.  oh and baddass sig caly. :ex:


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> Yes because Bray is weak :side:
> He is stronger than ever, thanks to Cena (despite having lost)


I really wish you would stop engaging in discussions beyond your comprehension skills.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just noticed Raven changed his name. :lol


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> The only person in the company who has a legit shovel right now is Cena. At least Trips sells his opponents offence and the match afterwards.


I agree. Cena's skills of selling are 10 years and still developing.. maybe in 10 years well finally see him sell the matches.


----------



## Yuiren

Wrestlemania and Raw were so amazing I may just cry.

Raw was so interesting I didn't even realise it was about to end soon and there had been no sign of the hounds and that's when it became obvious that YES we're getting Shield vs. Evolution :mark::mark: or at least something similar. I do think their segment was missing something though.

But those masks oh jesus take the wheel.

It's hard to believe that the WWE actually climbed up from the pit they dug at Royal Rumble. I am so happy to be a fan right now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> I agree. Cena's skills of selling are 10 years and still developing.. maybe in 10 years well finally see him sell the matches.


Exactly. He doesn't seem to understand that this is why most of the adult audience doesn't like him. Okay we get it Cena always wins but it would be nice to make it seem as if his opponent really made him struggle. It's nice to have a discussion with a person with normal intelligence.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao you dramatic asses. Dique "Cena has the shovel right now."

Bray still came out even more popular and loved despite a loss.
Of course the win would have really put the icing on the cake, but the loss didn't harm Bray at all.
That loss probably got the crowd even more behind him :lol

Now, Cena's no selling was ridiculous, but Bray surely didn't get the shovel.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> I just noticed Raven changed his name. :lol


He will always be Raven to us 

Punky's gloating :lol

Wynter, Cena certainly did not do Bray any favors. Bray is just that charismatic so he's still OK, but Cena completely no-sold him.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao you dramatic asses. Dique "Cena has the shovel right now."
> 
> Bray still came out even more popular and loved despite a loss.
> Of course the win would have really put the icing on the cake, but the loss didn't harm Bray at all.
> That loss probably got the crowd even more behind him :lol
> 
> Now, Cena's no selling was ridiculous, but Bray surely didn't get the shovel.


I'm looking it at purely from a storyline standpoint. Forget the crowd and all the extras. The point of the feud was for Bray to break Cena mentally in a physical battle but he did not succeed in that. After Cena won he looked around dazed for a few seconds and then immediately started celebrating as if he didn't have a scratch on him. That is the shovel to which I'm referring.


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm looking it at purely from a storyline standpoint. Forget the crowd and all the extras. The point of the feud was for Bray to break Cena mentally in a physical battle but he did not succeed in that. After Cena won he looked around dazed for a few seconds and then immediately started celebrating as if he didn't have a scratch on him. That is the shovel to which I'm referring.


this.

worst part of WM was Cena winning and returning back to default (streak not counting). not being shaken by his match 2 seconds earlier even though Wyatt got into his head. hugging kids and being normal after being obviously mentally torn to shreds 5 minutes ago


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> this.
> 
> worst part of WM was Cena winning and returning back to default (streak not counting). not being shaken by his match 2 seconds earlier even though Wyatt got into his head. hugging kids and being normal after being obviously mentally torn to shreds 5 minutes ago


What made it worse was that Bray was still in the ring selling the after effects of losing the match and Cena's walking around kissing babies :no: Even when Bray was walking back up the ramp he was yelling at Cena and Cena completely ignored him. Terrible story telling.


----------



## NeyNey

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME???
RAW was so fucking epic, the greatest RAW I've ever seen in my life, as I already posted in the RAW Thread.
Can't believe it and I'm still so hyped and overwhelmed lol..

All together was so damn awesome, and when Cesaro was "_I'M A PAUL HEYMAN GUY!_" I was legit crying 'cause it was so fucking damn.. just epic, the fans in the background were hugging and marking so hard, it was just beautiful... so beautiful :banderas :banderas :banderas

Swagger destroying the Statue was one of the funniest things at RAW.
But really? Really? Heyman, fucking Heyman? Paige? Fucking Paige? Divas Title, fucking Divas Title on your debut?? Fucking hell, how awesome was it?

When The Shield vs. Wyatt Match was announced I already gave up on seeing them on RAW, and I was even okay with it, 'cause the Rest was damn awesome until that moment, and after the backstage segment with Steph, Kane and Shield tears started to built up again in my eyes 'cause I was not prepared and when Reigns speared Triple H I was so done and my emotions are still runnig wild, I can't believe it. 

And lol @ Backstage Pass, sorry but Dean Ambrose >>>> All your favorite wrestlers combined, like it or not, Ambrose is the fucking Pimp, the fucking boss, the fucking best! 



SoupBro said:


> Ok, who from this thread was at Raw. That had to be one of your signs.






MoxleyMoxx said:


> Sono? :hayden3
> 
> 
> If we're really going to get WarGames at Extreme Rules... :banderas


The moment I saw it I knew it had to be Sono this bastard!!! :lmao There's a 0000,1 % I'm wrong (we) but I don't think so, I don't fucking think so If I had 1 million $ right now I would bet fucking ALL on it. 
They guy who hold it had an asian look, you could see him for 0000,1 second but I don't care. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> And lol @ Backstage Pass, sorry but *Dean Ambrose >>>> All your favorite wrestlers combined, like it or not, Ambrose is the fucking Pimp, the fucking boss, the fucking best!*


Damn fuckin straight boo!


----------



## Wynter

You know I always try to find the positive in everything :lol

His no sellin was atrocious, I can't even deny that. I'm just happy Bray is awesome enough to overcome a loss against Cena and seemed to gain momentum despite an unfavorable ending.
I'm still debating whether it's worth continuing the feud and Bray getting his win back at another PPV. Not that it matters considering Bray himself can care less about a damn win.
If it doesn't end with Cena finally losing his shit, I'd rather Bray just move on.

EDIT: I spot a NeyNey post :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

The Shield were great last night, WWE has done really well booking them from day one, they've just got the 'it' factor.

Honestly, I was a bit pissed off when they changed their plans to split them up, not have the triple threat at Mania and turn them face, but they're great as faces. Probably the best decision WWE have made with The Shield, despite whether they were forced to do it but other booking.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> I really wish you would stop engaging in discussions beyond your comprehension skills.


Now I 'll pretend that i get offended for 1 second with what you wrote ... And passed 1 second :cena2


----------



## SubZero3:16

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> The Shield were great last night, WWE has done really booking them, they've just got the 'it' factor.
> 
> Honestly, I was a bit pissed off when they changed their plans to split them up, not have the triple threat at Mania and turn them face, but they're great as faces. Probably the best decision WWE have made with The Shield, despite whether they were forced to do it but other booking.


I'm glad that they're sticking together. Splitting them in this current environment doesn't do shit for them since Creative is quite incompetent in creating any meaningful storylines for anyone who isn't in the main event. Despite some people's beliefs, Creative isn't going to magically start to care about the midcard because your favourites are now in it. Keeping them as a strong face group is really what is best for their careers and business.


----------



## PUNKY

SóniaPortugal said:


> Now I 'll pretend that i get offended for 1 second with what you wrote ... And passed 1 second :cena2


oh god sonia just stop. :lmao:lmao:lmao it's not gonna end well for you.


----------



## tbp82

wwe.com has a poll up with what was the most shocking moment of raw last night as of right now Reigns spearing triple h and Paige winning the title are tied for the lead with Cesero being a paul heyman guy in third and RVD return last.


----------



## Wynter

Sonia about dat life 

All of us hoes scared to come for Zero, but Sonia forgot to pick up a fuck to give :lol


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. He doesn't seem to understand that this is why most of the adult audience doesn't like him. Okay we get it Cena always wins but it would be nice to make it seem as if his opponent really made him struggle. It's nice to have a discussion with a person with normal intelligence.


Remember that mania match between Cena/HBK where HBK got pissed off after Cena won and completetly no sold the match afterwards? :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> wwe.com has a poll up with what was the most shocking moment of raw last night as of right now Reigns spearing triple h and Paige winning the title are tied for the lead with Cesero being a paul heyman guy in third and RVD return last.


Most shocking is a hard choice. Reigns spearing Trips isn't shocking, it's more awesome than shocking. It's like there was underlying build up to it and then boom!!

RVD... did not care.

Paige was certainly unexpected.

But Cesaro becoming a Paul Heyman guy :faint:

I think I need a Paul Heyman shirt. :agree:

Edit: They changed my vote:cuss: I voted Cesaro which was at the end of the list and it went in for Paige who was at the the top of the list.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao you dramatic asses. Dique "Cena has the shovel right now."
> 
> Bray still came out even more popular and loved despite a loss.
> Of course the win would have really put the icing on the cake, but the loss didn't harm Bray at all.
> That loss probably got the crowd even more behind him :lol
> 
> Now, Cena's no selling was ridiculous, but Bray surely didn't get the shovel.


Thank You 

"It can be the first match that I’ve been in where I may win, but I may wind up the loser, if that makes any sense." - John Cena about his WrestleMania Match

I think the fact Cena does not have "sold" is part of the story.
Because for the first time Cena won a match but do not won the war.
I think that Cena will win all the matches, but ultimately loses the war because the "monster" is released
And maybe we'll see Cena Heel (and I'll see the hypocrisy of people when this happens.

I think for the first time in years WWE has the talent to John Cena be Heel
But John Cena becoming Heel becoming will not happen in one PPV


----------



## What A Maneuver

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> The Shield were great last night, WWE has done really well booking them from day one, they've just got the 'it' factor.
> 
> Honestly, I was a bit pissed off when they changed their plans to split them up, not have the triple threat at Mania and turn them face, but they're great as faces. Probably the best decision WWE have made with The Shield, despite whether they were forced to do it but other booking.


It appears I have stolen your username. Well this is awkward :lol

Last night was awesome. I'm not even sure what was my favorite moment. When they said The Shield weren't going to be on, I got annoyed, and then I kept thinking they'd be in the main event. When I saw the backstage segment I just knew. And what a great moment that was. They were sort of faces before, but now the turn is official. And what a bad ass group of faces they are.


----------



## Kamaria

Am I the only one who's a little annoyed about how many times the Shield have 'turned face'?

Why should we ever expect them to listen to Stephanie or Kane when they've disobeyed and assaulted Kane multiple times? Them coming down to save Bryan was a non-swerve.


----------



## Mr. I

Kamaria said:


> Am I the only one who's a little annoyed about how many times the Shield have 'turned face'?
> 
> Why should we ever expect them to listen to Stephanie or Kane when they've disobeyed and assaulted Kane multiple times? Them coming down to save Bryan was a non-swerve.


The difference here is they attacked Triple H, the boss. They had still done what he'd said before now, they just feuded with Kane, an underling. This has had them 100% split from the Authority for good.


----------



## kariverson

I'm just disappointed that in WWE there is only black and white. After beating up Evolution and Kane, they should have beated up Bryan too. Much more badass and awesome that just being cheesy babyfaces.


----------



## SubZero3:16

kariverson said:


> I'm just disappointed that in WWE there is only black and white. After beating up Evolution and Kane, they should have beated up Bryan too. Much more badass and awesome that just being cheesy babyfaces.


Beating up Bryan would've made no sense. And they aren't "cheesy". No need to be shocking for shocking sake.


----------



## Cyon

What's everyone's opinions on their masks? I think it's an awesome addition.

(Kind of late, I know )


----------



## LPPrince

The last thing The Shield needed to do was beat up Bryan.

The crowd is behind The Shield. They like The Shield beating the shit out of whoever's on their list. But Bryan is above that. The Shield attacks Bryan and the crowd turns on The Shield. Thing is, because The Shield is against The Authority, the crowd won't turn on them completely.

Putting them in a weird half-state to match their half-masks. The crowd wouldn't know how to react. It'd be mixed. And that wouldn't work well for them.

They need to be faces. It breathes life into the team, allows them to explore different avenues they couldn't previously, and gives them a slew of new opponents to face. They don't have to change their act too much since the crowd loves badasses, hence the love that the Wyatts, Barrett, and The Shield get, but lets not be stupid.

The Shield can get away with beating up quite a few faces and still get cheered, but Bryan's not one of them. And they need to get cheered right now.


----------



## DareDevil

Cyon said:


> What's everyone's opinions on their masks? I think it's an awesome addition.
> 
> (Kind of late, I know )


Fucking amazing? They look ridiculously Badass with those masks, they should keep em.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Okay, catch-up time so here's my cliff-note opinions:

1) New attire is cool
2) New masks look fucking bad-arse
3) Annoyed at short length of Mania match
4) Psyched to see them step right up to the main event storyline after RAW

ETA:

5) 7TH THREAD, BITCHES!!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

People wanted Shield to Attack Bryan








Really...









Shield









How i feel when i don't get my shield










Ending of Raw


----------



## Bearodactyl

I really do find myself marveling at how things work out sometimes. They go through with the break up, we never get yesterday's events. I feel lucky.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Bearodactyl said:


> I really do find myself marveling at how things work out sometimes. They go through with the break up, we never get yesterday's events. I feel lucky.


I Honestly FEEL punk leaving changed a lot of plans since Back in 1998-2007 they would book 6 month picture (EG ok we Want X As champion, X as Heel, And X Feud) in 6 months and they would build a rough storyline and now it FEELS wwe is shooting from the HIP and just going with what is RIGHT at the time. i mean Shield/Bryan vs Evolution/Kane Segments that makes everyone think Match at ER. it also Looks like because of the Network Numbers they might FINALLY Start putting on GOOD B PPV's instead of ONLY the big 4.


----------



## Reservoir Angel




----------



## SóniaPortugal

If The Shield vs Evolution happen, on the Promos do not put Seth vs Triple H or Roman vs Triple H For God's sake.
Because Seth/Roman will be look bad.
I do not like Triple H, but he is one of the best on the mic, and as much as Seth/Roman (especially Seth) are better, they on TV live will be "swallowed" by Triple H.
In promos put Triple H vs. Dean 
And put Seth/Roman vs Orton


----------



## Bushmaster

Seth isn't so bad, he will be able to handle himself with HHH. Not sure about Reigns, he is still limited to 1 or 2 lines whenever they cut promos. But yeah, Dean would probably be the best person to go toe to toe with HHH on the mic.


----------



## Frantics

Feud is going to be amazing, props to Arabs for calling it, I just helped being it up again, gahh this is gonna be awesome and 0_0 dean and trips on the mic together!!!!!, and lastly, our boys are 2-0 STREAK IS REAL, BELIEVE IN THE STREAK!!!!"


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> If The Shield vs Evolution happen, on the Promos do not put Seth vs Triple H or Roman vs Triple H For God's sake.
> Because Seth/Roman will be look bad.
> I do not like Triple H, but he is one of the best on the mic, and as much as Seth/Roman (especially Seth) are better, they on TV live will be "swallowed" by Triple H.
> In promos put Triple H vs. Dean
> And put Seth/Roman vs Orton



I Disagree 

I Agree Dean is the best on the mic out of the 3 but i see it going to be more along the line's of Evolution in the Ring all 3 with Mics and have shield talk though crowd/on ramp or on announce tables Talking that way HHH/Dean can lead the conversation but all 6 can Talk and add there own twist and we can get 2 see more sides to the shield (and bringing back viper/Animal not Mr Boring/Bootista)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rollins isn't bad at all on the mic anymore. Sure, he had a lot of improvement to do when the Shield first debuted. But I think he's improved mightily on the mic since then. Is he a great mic worker? No. Is he as good as Ambrose on the mic? No. But he can certainly handle his own on the mic nowadays. I think he'll continue to improve as time goes on and he gets more and more experience on the mic, as well. The guy is only 27 years old, which is scary to think about.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

.... I Hate Internet ....

I know Seth is good, Roman is in media and Dean is one of the best 
But Triple H has years of this.
Triple H knows how to take advantage of the public


----------



## Banez

Are you on a repeat?

looks like answering machine lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Oh shit son.... NEW THREAD!!! :cheer

Love that they finally pulled the trigger on having The Shield saving Bryan on TV considering we've had that shit before Wrestlemania week at house shows. Timing people, TIMING! :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rollins can definitely hold his own when cutting promos, and with Reigns, his presence more than makes up for his lack of words IMO.


----------



## cindel25

Banez said:


> HHH's shoveling is overrated. He put Bryan over on grandest stage of them all.
> 
> Ya i remember, you still should have snatched him with you.


Nope boo..let's not forget the only reason why HHH even worked with him is because they couldn't kill DB. Momentum like they do with other superstars. At the end, he had to do what was best for business. 




JacqSparrow said:


> They probably gave up on Batista having any kind of positive reaction :lol
> 
> Cindel boo, I don't care about his hair--I'll have plenty of time to deal with that  The rest of him is excellent, as he showed when he got rid of the sleeves (I still love that Cat Burglar outfit though).
> 
> Oh, I hope we get more than what we got with Shield/Wyatts. I want Seth and Steph drama-queening each other live. Dean and Trips snarking, with Randy butting in on occasion. Roman demonstrating what an actual spear looks like to Batista.
> 
> Wonder how they'd go about screwing Dean out of the title, though. Have an Evolution member take it?


I just can't believe they actually thought it was good idea to bring him back. 

If you don't care about his hair, SLUTTY BUSSY won't care about his hair. Hoe, get to work! 



SubZero3:16 said:


> The only person in the company who has a legit shovel right now is Cena. At least Trips sells his opponents offence and the match afterwards.
> 
> @ Cindel "struggle edges" :lol He keeps on calling Roman his man and the dude still won't share that secret conditioner with him. He needs to rethink that relationship :cool2



John Cena suuuuccckkkkks

FLAWLESS HAIR ain't sharing cause he know BUSSY is loose. Giving it up to anyone in the lockeroom...I heard Cesaro was trying to tap that. 




Calabrose said:


> Sometimes people like the abuse. :lol
> 
> I never really bought the whole "HHH shoveling" schtick. Yeah the guy has an ego that stretches farther than the eye can see, but he has legit passion for this business and he did what he could to get into the position he's in with such a cut throat business. Like others have said he put Bryan over big time with wrestlemania and the feud is continuing. Now this time he is about to put over and further establish the shield. Age factor has nothing to do with the legitimacy of HHH. Like him or not he has legitimacy unlike the NAO and I feel he can further establish our shield boys as long as they keep on going at the rate that they're going.


HHH is the guy who works with the guy who makes money. DB and The Shield are already over so no reason for him to work a program. He is going in the way of KoKo B Ware..he can't leave the spotlight. 

If they really wanted to establish stars for the future, they need to force Cena...his win against Pastor Wyatt =:no:

Yeah I said it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I would be so cool to see The Shield induct The Fabulous Freebirds into the HOF.


----------



## Tru365

LOVED RAW!!! Almost everything was on point. Loved that Paige debuted, VERY dubious though on her winning the Title so fast. Hope this is a turning point for the Division. That going forward, matches storylines and feuds will be based more around talent, than who's on a TV show and who's sleeping with who. 


Although my ultimate is to see a rekindling of The Shield v. Wyatt's *squeeing for Main Event tonight*, I'm SO looking forward to Shield v. The Authority.

I'm LOLing at Kane, he's the one that started this whole sh*tstorm by trying to be their boss and giving them orders. Him inadvertently ratting out HHH, blurting out that Hunter sicced NAO on them. Awwww Kane's just jelly that Daddy Trips loved them more .


I'm the lone dissenter but I actually liked that The Shield worked for Triple H. In fact I had endless giggles when during one of their face-offs with the Wyatt's, after HHH told them to stand down, Bray said "Go on, you heard your Daddy." 

Knew that their association with The Authority couldn't continue with them going face though.

The new gear and masks.... endless swooning :ex::ex::ex:


----------



## Lariatoh!

Kamaria said:


> Am I the only one who's a little annoyed about how many times the Shield have 'turned face'?
> 
> Why should we ever expect them to listen to Stephanie or Kane when they've disobeyed and assaulted Kane multiple times? Them coming down to save Bryan was a non-swerve.


Coz Stephanie is a (kayfabe) stupid bitch for thinking the Shield takes orders.


----------



## Banez

cindel25 said:


> Nope boo..let's not forget the only reason why HHH even worked with him is because they couldn't kill DB. Momentum like they do with other superstars. At the end, he had to do what was best for business.


I do hope they realise now that times are changing. You can't feed Vince's big man fetish to crowd anymore and expect to get away with it like in the past when the whole WWE roster wasn't this much exposed to the public.

about Deans US title.. I wouldn't mind if they would put him defend the title against Batista or Orton or something.. he could first face Orton and retain and then lose to Batista due to swerve or so.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Lariatoh! said:


> Coz Stephanie is a (kayfabe) stupid bitch for thinking the Shield takes orders.


I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking this. I was like "Steph, they have kicked the shit out of your Director of Operations and fought him and Triple H's old friends literally 24 hours ago, and you really think they're going to suddenly be all 'Team Authority' again just because you told them to?"

It seems the amnesia WWE tends to think its audience has is starting to infect its on-screen characters as well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking this. I was like "Steph, they have kicked the shit out of your Director of Operations and fought him and Triple H's old friends literally 24 hours ago, and you really think they're going to suddenly be all 'Team Authority' again just because you told them to?"
> 
> It seems the amnesia WWE tends to think its audience has is starting to infect its on-screen characters as well.


Desperate times make for desperate measures I suppose. :lol People tend to not think straight in situations like this.


----------



## DareDevil

Calabrose said:


> Desperate times make for desperate measures I suppose. :lol People tend to not think straight in situations like this.


Indeed, people Steph herself gets that "amnesia".


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I Just had images of the spots Bryan and Shield COULD do in a match together! (Triple Dive 2 Outside)










Also Bring Back The Jacket









Would Love Signature Switching

Shield putting fists together(Fist Bump) bringing them back out then back in pumping them back and forth then all 3 Roaring and bryan does his yesing sorta like below pic









Would Also love dean 2 THIS 2 hhh when he's doing his I AM THE GAME AAHHHH....The Ass Kicker Is Back Ahhh. Promo


----------



## Stonewall Jackson

This past month have made me realize that there is still so much life in the Shield. I was kind of split on the fact that it looked like they were breaking them up. Now, I am very glad they kept them together! 

Seth Rollins has the potential to be a mega star, Dean Ambrose is like a modern day Jake Roberts with a different Vibe and Roman Reigns - given time - could be The Rock-big. 

But right now, Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt and Cesaro are killing it, and in a few months, when Cesaro puts Swagger into obscurity, it will be interesting to see, where they decide to take him. 

Daniel Bryan is arguably the most over superstar in the WWE for close to a decade. He's generating CM Punk at MITB 2011-pops EVERY damn week! (or at least a fair amount! 

Cesaro is red-hot, and so is Wyatt. Wyatt's supposed to be a twisted heel'esque character and the fans are Fandangoing his freakin' theme song. 

Although I WOULD like to see both Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns and the three above-mentioned names main event Summerslam in a six-pack challenge for the WWE World Heavyweight title, I still think, what these guys need right now, is legitimacy. Working with Cena, Batista, Orton, Triple H, Y2J should he decide to return, Sheamus, Big Show, Paul Heyman, Undertaker, Kane, hell, maybe even Brock Lesnar is what is gonne make these guys. 

Ring of Honor-level matches every week? I'll take that! But there's a reason ROH can't really compete with WWE. Star power! These six guys have the potential to kill it for the next 10-15 years, but they need real building, and for now, the Shield isn't ready. It is a very organic unit, and I honestly feel that WWE could keep them together for 8-10 years and they would still be relevant. This might change, but imagine the blow-off: 

Wrestlemania XXXX - The Shield Implodes! Triple threat match for the WWEWH title! (By then, all three will have had title reigns, but who's to say that the faction can't stay alive until then?) 

Don't see the Shield going stale right now. That's really cool! 

Just some thoughts from a fan, who's been watching since 1992. (Got a VHS tape of Wrestlemania VIII, dubbed in my native language, Danish and was hooked)


----------



## BigRedMonster47

So to me I suppose it's highly possible we could be getting Bryan and the Shield vs HHH, Orton, Kane and Batista at Extreme Rules?

WOW, what a match that would be!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Stonewall Jackson said:


> This past month have made me realize that there is still so much life in the Shield. I was kind of split on the fact that it looked like they were breaking them up. Now, I am very glad they kept them together!
> 
> Seth Rollins has the potential to be a mega star, Dean Ambrose is like a modern day Jake Roberts with a different Vibe and Roman Reigns - given time - could be The Rock-big.
> 
> But right now, Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt and Cesaro are killing it, and in a few months, when Cesaro puts Swagger into obscurity, it will be interesting to see, where they decide to take him.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is arguably the most over superstar in the WWE for close to a decade. He's generating CM Punk at MITB 2011-pops EVERY damn week! (or at least a fair amount!
> 
> Cesaro is red-hot, and so is Wyatt. Wyatt's supposed to be a twisted heel'esque character and the fans are Fandangoing his freakin' theme song.
> 
> Although I WOULD like to see both Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns and the three above-mentioned names main event Summerslam in a six-pack challenge for the WWE World Heavyweight title, I still think, what these guys need right now, is legitimacy. Working with Cena, Batista, Orton, Triple H, Y2J should he decide to return, Sheamus, Big Show, Paul Heyman, Undertaker, Kane, hell, maybe even Brock Lesnar is what is gonne make these guys.
> 
> Ring of Honor-level matches every week? I'll take that! But there's a reason ROH can't really compete with WWE. Star power! These six guys have the potential to kill it for the next 10-15 years, but they need real building, and for now, the Shield isn't ready. It is a very organic unit, and I honestly feel that WWE could keep them together for 8-10 years and they would still be relevant. This might change, but imagine the blow-off:
> 
> Wrestlemania XXXX - The Shield Implodes! Triple threat match for the WWEWH title! (By then, all three will have had title reigns, but who's to say that the faction can't stay alive until then?)
> 
> Don't see the Shield going stale right now. That's really cool!
> 
> Just some thoughts from a fan, who's been watching since 1992. (Got a VHS tape of Wrestlemania VIII, dubbed in my native language, Danish and was hooked)


It's all about that SLOW build up

and as i have said over and over i would love them 2 split as Friends! then not touch and still protect each other in beatdowns THEN when we get that triple threat match it will have that OMG moment and make it MAGIC.


----------



## CALΔMITY

That's quite the insightful post, Jackson. I still see a betrayal happening in the future, but at the same time I can also picture the Shield boys lasting as a group for a long time. They may even have many more moments where it seems like they're going to implode and yet they somehow work through it. The ULTIMATE tease. :lol


----------



## Stonewall Jackson

BigRedMonster47 said:


> So to me I suppose it's highly possible we could be getting Bryan and the Shield vs HHH, Orton, Kane and Batista at Extreme Rules?
> 
> WOW, what a match that would be!


It amazes me how the WWE manages to continue to keep Kane relevant. I am not bashing his in-ring skills, his mic-skills or anything. But the Kane character surviving some of the kills they put on him for the past 15 years never seizes to amaze me.

Katie Vick, Brothers of Destruction uniting after Kane tried to kill the Undertaker before Wrestlemania XX, taking off his mask, See No Evil-stuff, Team Hell No (should, by all means have sucked, but became gold!), "Embrace the Hate, Cena". Just off the top of my head.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

BigRedMonster47 said:


> So to me I suppose it's highly possible we could be getting Bryan and the Shield vs HHH, Orton, Kane and Batista at Extreme Rules?
> 
> WOW, what a match that would be!


This would make me happy, but more likely than not it'll be HHH vs Bryan for the WWEWHC and then Shield vs Orton, Batista and Kane in a 6-man tag.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Reservoir Angel said:


> This would make me happy, but more likely than not it'll be HHH vs Bryan for the WWEWHC and then Shield vs Orton, Batista and Kane in a 6-man tag.


6-Man Falls Count Anywhere/Extreme Rules would still be kada


----------



## Deptford

SO guys in a quick presentation who can catch me up on what is happen with Shield:  

I will give rep  

I know they squash the NAO at Mania :mark: :mark: :mark: 
:lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Mommy I want one!!!













Deptford said:


> SO guys in a quick presentation who can catch me up on what is happen with Shield:
> I will give rep
> 
> I know they squash the NAO at Mania :mark: :mark: :mark:
> :lol


Honestly Deppie when it comes to the Shield on Raw, it's better if you watch it than if someone tells you about it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> 6-Man Falls Count Anywhere/Extreme Rules would still be kada


Gettin me all worked up over something that isn't even official yet. Geez 

(I need to sleep damn it)


----------



## Reservoir Angel

MoxleyMoxx said:


> 6-Man Falls Count Anywhere/Extreme Rules would still be kada


So, so true.

... is it Extreme Rules yet>


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Mommy I want one!!!


Are you referring to the mask, the hunk wearing it, or both?

Because I would totally let Rollins do me while he wears that mask...


----------



## Blade Runner

SubZero3:16 said:


> Mommy I want one!!!



that image is beyond awesome! the WWE could make a fortune on shield merchandise if they play their cards right.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Do you guys prefer: 

The Shield vs Evolution (Triple H, Orton and Batista)

The Shield/Bryan vs Evolution/Kane


----------



## CALΔMITY

The second one. I guess. If it was really between those two choices. Mostly because I am liking what seems like an alliance with Bryan and the Shield.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Shield added an extra layer of badassery by having those masks on. I'm glad they kept them together. EVOLUTION VS SHIELD! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Are you referring to the mask, the hunk wearing it, or both?
> 
> Because I would totally let Rollins do me while he wears that mask...


Both of course


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Both of course


Never should have doubted you.


----------



## Deptford

NO ONE GETS REP THEN 

:lol 

you right though, Zero


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> NO ONE GETS REP THEN
> 
> :lol
> 
> you right though, Zero


The sun rises in the east.

Snow is cold.

Zero is right. :cool2


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> The sun rises in the east.
> 
> Snow is cold.
> 
> Zero is right. :cool2
> 
> but gets no rep :genius


fixed for you boo


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Are we watching Bryan Doc tonight and Main Event? and chatting


----------



## Mr. I

I can't say I'm looking forward to the pictures of very fat wrestling fans wearing the Shield masks but they do look great on the actual Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RaneGaming said:


> Are we watching Bryan Doc tonight and Main Event? and chatting


what time does main event start?


----------



## LPPrince

If y'all find a link to watch tonight's Shield/Wyatts match later, do share.


----------



## PUNKY

LPPrince said:


> If y'all find a link to watch tonight's Shield/Wyatts match later, do share.


yeah me too please.


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah me too please.


looking at your sig i would assume someday your name is 'I'm a Paige girl' :lol

don't know if i'l be around watching main event tonight.


----------



## PUNKY

Banez said:


> looking at your sig i would assume someday your name is 'I'm a Paige girl' :lol
> 
> don't know if i'l be around watching main event tonight.


haha no i like my nickname punky too much. :lol i'm kind of getting the urge to put my av and sig back as the shield as well, it looks weird to me without any shield on there lol. 
why can't you watch main event ? too tired ? i don't blame ya tbh.


----------



## Joshi Judas

When does Main Event started? As in, I'd really appreciate a countdown timer of sorts :side:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> When does Main Event started? As in, I'd really appreciate a countdown timer of sorts :side:


8:00 p.m. ET!

I Will have a link for it


----------



## Joshi Judas

Same link used for Mania should work right? Worked for both HOF and Mania


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Same link used for Mania should work right? Worked for both HOF and Mania


Yes it should if not i have more links <3


----------



## PUNKY

RaneGaming said:


> Yes it should if not i have more links <3


your like the link king !!! i havn't got that hof link anymore is it the same one ? can you or raven pm me it please.


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha no i like my nickname punky too much. :lol i'm kind of getting the urge to put my av and sig back as the shield as well, it looks weird to me without any shield on there lol.
> why can't you watch main event ? too tired ? i don't blame ya tbh.


Well i dno what time it starts.. uk time would be good to know, i never remember american times 

and yeah i'm bit tired


----------



## PUNKY

Banez said:


> Well i dno what time it starts.. uk time would be good to know, i never remember american times
> 
> and yeah i'm bit tired


well i think it starts at 1am here so 10 mins. (hopefully) it better not be another hour or i might fall asleep as well.


----------



## cindel25

Spoiler: whatindahell



SLUTTY BUSSY screaming like a queen.
FLAWLESS HAIR...WHAT'S MY NAME? 
COMMUNITY DICK....rasping voice sex sounds



Zero!!!!! We need to bust out the gifs ASAP!


----------



## Dougwertz

Classic Ambrose promo there!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Some Shield Love


----------



## Bushmaster

I've never had a wrestler in my Sig or Avy since on here but i'm really considering requesting a Shield or Rollins combo. Didn't expect the match to be great due to it being on Main Event but it really was :clap.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

^After i told reigns he had a great ass his reply: Oh YOU


----------



## LPPrince

So who won? The Shield or these gaiz






Correct answer=Noelle Foley

Noelle Foley is always the answer


----------



## Wynter

Roman's promo on Main Event :wall



Spoiler: My Ambreigns feels!!!















Good match between Shield and Wyatts. Not that anyone is surprised.
Seth out there GOATing as usual :clap


----------



## cindel25

Man candy alert! 



Spoiler: :yum:







































:yum::yum:


----------



## dizzylizzy87

FAWK, I know I'm late but those masks are amazing, just simply badass! These men always aim to please :mark: now I must go back and gawk at all these delicious gifs!:wall


----------



## Atletichampiones

Oh great these fools beat the Wyatts what that's stupid.


----------



## Banez

Atletichampiones said:


> Oh great these fools beat the Wyatts what that's stupid.


in before zero & cindel & others rape you with gifs.

RIP.


----------



## LPPrince

Oh, The Shield won? Nice.


----------



## PUNKY

I'm gonna need some gifs of the ambreigns love, especially when ambrose grips onto romans leg. Too cute


----------



## cindel25

Atletichampiones said:


> Oh great these fools beat the Wyatts what that's stupid.


Oh more Shield you say? Here you go! 




















OH HAI SHOVEL!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Banez said:


> in before zero & cindel & others rape you with gifs.
> 
> RIP.












I was going to attack with gifs but i just remember the SHIELD WON and cut a promo so am 2 busy.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean is injured or not?


----------



## PUNKY

SóniaPortugal said:


> Dean is injured or not?


not sure he said something about his ribs... was coughing quite a bit as well and i think he was bleeding ? couldn't really tell properly.


----------



## cindel25

FOR SLUTTY BUSSY FANS: 

Did you ever know that you're my hero? 










His queen scream. YOU GO GURL! 









Please do something about those struggle edges.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SóniaPortugal said:


> Dean is injured or not?



Career threatening. Out of action for 6 months.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> not sure he said something about his ribs... was coughing quite a bit as well and i think he was bleeding ? couldn't really tell properly.


I Think it's just selling i expect hhh to make match Dean puts title on line with shield banned from ringside and dean will lose title (get screwed)


----------



## SóniaPortugal

cindel25 said:


> OH HAI SHOVEL!


:berried:berried:berried


----------



## Banez

cindel is on fire tonight :lol


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Career threatening. Out of action for 6 months.


please tell me your taking the piss raven ? i didn't actually see him get injured, just guessed he got kicked in the face pretty bad. ?


----------



## cindel25

HOP ON THE TEAM COMMUNITY DICK TRAIN!!!




























I luv his short bus specialness!


----------



## Atletichampiones

cindel25 said:


> Oh more Shield you say? Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH HAI SHOVEL!


Reigns Pics are awesome the other two don't get the appeal they look destined for the midcard, Reigns on the other hand is going to the main event.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> please tell me your taking the piss raven ? i didn't actually see him get injured, just guessed he got kicked in the face pretty bad. ?



What do you think? :lol Just messin'

Ok really gotta go now, adios!!


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What do you think? :lol Just messin'
> 
> Ok really gotta go now, adios!!


lol don't scare me like that !!! i thought you were dead serious, shows how gullible i am. cya tomorrow.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> not sure he said something about his ribs... was coughing quite a bit as well and i think he was bleeding ? couldn't really tell properly.


If it is lie, Dean you are much better than I think



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Career threatening. Out of action for 6 months.


Oh shut up (in a friendly tone)
People do not know if it's true or not



> Dean Ambrose apparently suffered a rib injury on tonight's episode of WWE Main Event.







RaneGaming said:


> I Think it's just selling i expect hhh to make match Dean puts title on line with shield banned from ringside and dean will lose title (get screwed)


WWE make Dean the next Bryan and defend his title injured

Dean Face


----------



## LPPrince

My Shield Half-Mask shipped. Woot woot


----------



## Frico

Loved the Main Event match - the match at EC is still the best between the two groups but tonight was a good treat. Hope Dean isn't hurt that bad and Rollins sounded really solid on the mic. This was Dean and Seth's match though. Reigns got his little moments as usual.


----------



## Frico

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## LPPrince

Frico said:


> :mark::mark::mark:


I want these two facing each other on the mic w no interruptions or interference by anyone on either side.


----------



## LPPrince

The Shield's face masks are now unavailable on Amazon

Y'all called it


----------



## Dougwertz

Ambrose is very close to being the longest reigning WWE US Champ. I said WWE...don't freak out. Hopefully they let him use that as fuel with other things.


----------



## Bushmaster

Don't make Seth angry :kobe9

Now with MITB coming to Boston I think I should buy that mask :hmm: I already have a black hoody. Oh and Seth is still the greatest, not only because he is The Architect but he lands on his feet after every suicide dive :banderas. They should just name him the cat burglar not only because he is nimble but he has stolen many hearts on here including mines :rollins


----------



## Frico

LPPrince said:


> I want these two facing each other on the mic w no interruptions or interference by anyone on either side.


The Architect vs The Game. I'm in.


----------



## LPPrince

Frico said:


> The Architect vs The Game. I'm in.


Exactly. Leading to a single's match on Raw that breaks down into a battle between everyone on both sides. Makes sense.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SoupBro said:


> Don't make Seth angry :kobe9
> 
> Now with MITB coming to Boston I think I should buy that mask :hmm: I already have a black hoody. Oh and Seth is still the greatest, not only because he is The Architect but he lands on his feet after every suicide dive :banderas. They should just name him the cat burglar not only because he is nimble but he has stolen many hearts on here including mines :rollins


He didn't land on his feet on main event <3 Troll.JPEG


----------



## Deptford

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What do you think? :lol Just messin'
> 
> Ok really gotta go now, adios!!


Raven trolls us so much. 

I've fallen for his antics at least 3 times :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

He did on the Suicie Dive. He didn't for that move he did on Rowan, he would have been a Demigod if he landed on his feet then.


----------



## Shenroe

That was Ambrose match. I loved it! Getting some love out of that dead crowd :banderas


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Jesus, is The Shield ever going to break up? I haven't cared about them since they turned face.

Thanks to Roman not being ready for a solo career we may be in for a long wait.


----------



## LPPrince

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Jesus, is The Shield ever going to break up? I haven't cared about them since they turned face.
> 
> Thanks to Roman not being ready for a solo career we may be in for a long wait.


They turned "face" only a few weeks ago, you're making it sound like its been years.

Settle down. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## NeyNey

CAN'T WAIT TO WATCH MAIN EVENT WHEN I COME HOME :mark: STILL HYPED CAUSE OF RAW :mark:


----------



## Telos

I'm still laughing from their post-match interview at WM30.

"It's a double-triple POWERBOOOOOOOMB!!!" :lol


----------



## Davion McCool

Oh god, the Main Event match is so surreal. Is it just me or did the Shield accidentally try and crawl their way to the Heel corner at various times during the match? Silly Shield. Also note the (entirely female) "Ambrose! Ambrose! Ambrose!" chant during the long beatdown on our boy.

EDIT: Oh, and the hug that Dean gets at the end from Rowan is out of this world. The way Dean hugs onto his leg~. Dean was a tsundere all along, this proves it. Amreigns stronk.

EDIT EDIT: When did Ambrose's finisher get a name? Dirty Deeds, I love it. (Does this now mean that Ambrose is the president of America?)


----------



## Belladonna29

Phenomenal Clash said:


> Jesus, is The Shield ever going to break up? I haven't cared about them since they turned face.
> 
> Thanks to Roman not being ready for a solo career we may be in for a long wait.


Are you being sarcastic? Cause if you actually wanted The Shield to break up soon, you're in the wrong thread. Most of the fans here are really happy that it looks like they'll stay together, and the face turn has looked good so far, so... :lol

Does anyone have a link to the Shield/Wyatts match from Main Event tonight? Sounds like it was a fun match again, and that Dean was especially great in it, but was holding his ribs during the post-match promo (there's a gif of him face-planting at the end of the match floating around--he's just too much, LOL) Hopefully he was just really selling hard and it's actually injured badly because a real injury right before a huge feud would really suck. BTW, I'm pretty sure that Roman's little talk with Renee broke Tumblr, cause I:faint: just reading it. You can tell the boys are having fun being faces right now.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Atletichampiones said:


> Oh great these fools beat the Wyatts what that's stupid.


----------



## Davion McCool

Belladonna29 said:


> Are you being sarcastic? Cause if you actually wanted The Shield to break up soon, you're in the wrong thread. Most of the fans here are really happy that it looks like they'll stay together, and the face turn has looked good so far, so... :lol
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the Shield/Wyatts match from Main Event tonight? Sounds like it was a fun match again, and that Dean was especially great in it, but was holding his ribs during the post-match promo (there's a gif of him face-planting at the end of the match floating around--he's just too much, LOL) Hopefully he was just really selling hard and it's actually injured badly because a real injury right before a huge feud would really suck. BTW, I'm pretty sure that Roman's little talk with Renee broke Tumblr, cause I:faint: just reading it. You can tell the boys are having fun being faces right now.


The whole post match interview was...it was as if the crowd was the Shield Discussion Thread.

I'm loving the new comedy side of The Shield. Honestly, Roman and Seth look far more relaxed now in their more natural roles, and Dean is just having a great time goofing off and not fitting in. Long live the Shield!


----------



## foc

The masks Shield wear. When did they join Aces and 8's? 

Seriously. They look bad ass with them.


----------



## x78

Belladonna29 said:


> Are you being sarcastic? Cause if you actually wanted The Shield to break up soon, you're in the wrong thread. Most of the fans here are really happy that it looks like they'll stay together, and the face turn has looked good so far, so... :lol
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the Shield/Wyatts match from Main Event tonight? Sounds like it was a fun match again, and that Dean was especially great in it, but was holding his ribs during the post-match promo (there's a gif of him face-planting at the end of the match floating around--he's just too much, LOL) Hopefully he was just really selling hard and it's actually injured badly because a real injury right before a huge feud would really suck. BTW, I'm pretty sure that Roman's little talk with Renee broke Tumblr, cause I:faint: just reading it. You can tell the boys are having fun being faces right now.


----------



## Belladonna29

^Thanks for the link!


----------



## tbp82

All I'm hearing about main event tonight outside of this thread is that the crowd was chanting Roman Reigns during an interview after the match and that he was Rocky like?.....not a lot of talk about that here. What gives? (Hopefully I get to watch tommorow)


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'm sorry, all, I did not manage to wake up for Main Event :lol Guess Raw exhausted me too much.

32 pages :clap Knew I had faith in this thread.



RaneGaming said:


> I Honestly FEEL punk leaving changed a lot of plans since Back in 1998-2007 they would book 6 month picture (EG ok we Want X As champion, X as Heel, And X Feud) in 6 months and they would build a rough storyline and now it FEELS wwe is shooting from the HIP and just going with what is RIGHT at the time. i mean Shield/Bryan vs Evolution/Kane Segments that makes everyone think Match at ER. it also Looks like because of the Network Numbers they might FINALLY Start putting on GOOD B PPV's instead of ONLY the big 4.


Yes please. If Punk was really the one who inspired this, THANK YOU. You have saved the WWE.



cindel25 said:


> Nope boo..let's not forget the only reason why HHH even worked with him is because they couldn't kill DB. Momentum like they do with other superstars. At the end, he had to do what was best for business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't believe they actually thought it was good idea to bring him back.
> 
> If you don't care about his hair, SLUTTY BUSSY won't care about his hair. Hoe, get to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Cena suuuuccckkkkks
> 
> FLAWLESS HAIR ain't sharing cause he know BUSSY is loose. Giving it up to anyone in the lockeroom...I heard Cesaro was trying to tap that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHH is the guy who works with the guy who makes money. DB and The Shield are already over so no reason for him to work a program. He is going in the way of KoKo B Ware..he can't leave the spotlight.
> 
> If they really wanted to establish stars for the future, they need to force Cena...his win against Pastor Wyatt =:no:
> 
> Yeah I said it.


Cindel, I'm just waiting for Fran to ship Seth to me  Trust me, I am so ready to handle him.

Well, the foolishness of the WWE knows no bounds.



cindel25 said:


> FOR SLUTTY BUSSY FANS:
> 
> Did you ever know that you're my hero?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His queen scream. YOU GO GURL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do something about those struggle edges.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My beautiful Seth


YOU ARE THE BEST, CINDEL.

I got my bucket of hot oil treatment right here.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Roman Reigns "The Rock 2.0" without question 



They just killlllllllled it


----------



## Tony

Just saw Main Event. Again, a really good match between The Shields and The Wyatt Family. Just two of the baddest teams in the company going at it. It was really enjoyable to watch. I especially loved Dean's selling in this match. Every time he tries to muster something up, he gets knocked down and sells it like a champ (Dean taking Luke Harper's big boot :banderas). Again, a fun match between the two teams with both of them throwing their best shots from Luke's suicide dive to Seth's aerial frenzy. It's also great to see Dean get the pinfall victory from his "Dirty Deeds" finisher (Y). I also enjoyed their post-match interview. Seth being the professional strategist, Dean selling his battle wounds and going crazy, and Roman making the ladies swoon with his SWAG was very fun to watch. This feud with The Authority should be good. :mark:


----------



## Lady Eastwood

My mom used to watch wrestling from time to time, but, never really followed it. She stopped watching it completely years ago.

I showed her a picture of Roman Reigns (he does not make me wet) and she will now watch wrestling again.

I lol'd.


----------



## Belladonna29

JacqSparrow said:


> I'm sorry, all, I did not manage to wake up for Main Event :lol Guess Raw exhausted me too much.
> 
> 32 pages :clap Knew I had faith in this thread.
> 
> 
> Yes please. If Punk was really the one who inspired this, THANK YOU. You have saved the WWE.


I know that piling on Punk for leaving has become popular in other areas of the board, but the more that I think about it, the more it feels like plenty of the change that we're finally seeing now around the use of talent began with the Summer of Punk and the pipe bomb promos. When he wasn't pumping himself up as better than Cena or the Rock, the majority of those promos were Punk blasting the higher-ups for resisting in giving the fans what they wanted and letting up-and-coming talent waste away in the undercard or with lame gimmicks that hide their in-ring skills. 

Whether you like Punk or not, he wasn't lying about any of that at the time. And a decent amount of the guys getting some spotlight now, like Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose and Cesaro, took a similar 'indie-darling' path to the WWE as Punk did--and he vouched for all of them before they were getting serious pushes (especially Ambrose--he went down the FCW and had a strong match with him while he had the WWE title--has anyone else done something like that?) 

I'm not saying Punk deserves full credit for this, but I do think the WWE officials were watching how the audience reacted to Punk's promos and that could've influenced a change in booking philosophy. More and more, we've seen the younger generation getting a chance to shine and the booking decisions (besides the Taker loss on Sunday) have mostly left the audience happy instead of frustrated. It's not perfect, but it's better than it has been for a long time. They're giving the audience what they want more instead of shoving whatever down out throats that we're rejecting--that's essentially what Punk was talking about.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What do you think? :lol Just messin'
> 
> Ok really gotta go now, adios!!


You scared me there for a second. First Warrior leaves our plane of existence and now the thought of a career ending injury for Dean... couldn't handle that. 
Please don't do that again. I was about to be all over google searching high and low for nothin. :lmao

Haven't seen Main Event, but glad to see that our boys did well.



Catalanotto said:


> My mom used to watch wrestling from time to time, but, never really followed it. She stopped watching it completely years ago.
> 
> I showed her a picture of Roman Reigns (he does not make me wet) and she will now watch wrestling again.
> 
> I lol'd.


That's okay Cat. You've got better taste. We all know who really gets the ovaries goin.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I'm stoked the twitter war has begun:

*@TripleH*: Don't worry, @WWERomanReigns, @WWERollins & @TheDeanAmbrose. I know all your names. I'll spell them right in your obituaries. #MainEvent


*@WWERollins:* @TripleH We will be your demise. We will take your throne. And we'll leave you with nothing. #HoundsOfJustice #MainEvent

Gotta love the Architect


----------



## CALΔMITY

Good ol Seth. He's always has the last word in.


----------



## midnightmischief

bit late but finally have seen raw.

OMG what a show.

I got a little teary eyed when the crowd was chanting to Daniel bryan "you deserve it" and I'm not even that much of a bryan fan. 

the crowd were really feeling it, they actually sounded louder to me than they were at wrestlemania. just a question, was raw at the same arena as wrestlemania or even in new Orleans still? sorry if that is a stupid question.

I can now see why everyone was so amped about raw - it was great. the shield were super awesome, words cannot describe my feels when they showed the authority just who is their 'boss'

now to watch the link for main event lol - can't handle the wait till sunday when it airs on tv here.

loving all the gifs by the way, keep them coming




@ cali, love your new avatar. said it before and will say it again - you are an amazing artist.


----------



## Redzero

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I'm stoked the twitter war has begun:
> 
> *@TripleH*: Don't worry, @WWERomanReigns, @WWERollins & @TheDeanAmbrose. I know all your names. I'll spell them right in your obituaries. #MainEvent
> 
> 
> *@WWERollins:* @TripleH We will be your demise. We will take your throne. And we'll leave you with nothing. #HoundsOfJustice #MainEvent
> 
> Gotta love the Architect


Dat feud!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Calabrose said:


> Good ol Seth. He's always has the last word in.


The Architect does not fear THE SHOVEL he should though 

That Avi Ambrose at The Hall of Fame - That's legit!


----------



## Cobalt

So good to see Rolins go at it on twitter and even face to face like he did on Raw.

This feud has to happen, it could be very memorable.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> You scared me there for a second. First Warrior leaves our plane of existence and now the thought of a career ending injury for Dean... couldn't handle that.
> Please don't do that again. I was about to be all over google searching high and low for nothin. :lmao


:lol Look what you did to Caly, Raven! *gives Caly a giant hug*

Keep it going, Sethie <3 Make your mark!


----------



## CALΔMITY

midnightmischief said:


> @ cali, love your new avatar. said it before and will say it again - you are an amazing artist.





Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> That Avi Ambrose at The Hall of Fame - That's legit!














JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Look what you did to Caly, Raven! *gives Caly a giant hug*
> 
> Keep it going, Sethie <3 Make your mark!


*hugs back*


----------



## RandomLurker

Just watched their Main Event match. Glad to see Ambrose getting heavy minutes. It seemed like Rollins/Rowan botched a crucifix, but it was cool seeing Rollins somehow transition that into a flying Koji Clutch. 

The announcer incorrectly called Rollins springboard knee "Curb Stomp" which I assume he mistaken it for his actual finisher, but its not even called that. Did WWE ditch the Piece of Mind name already?


----------



## Frico

:lmao


----------



## Tambrose

Davion McCool said:


> Oh god, the Main Event match is so surreal. Is it just me or did the Shield accidentally try and crawl their way to the Heel corner at various times during the match? Silly Shield. Also note the (entirely female) "Ambrose! Ambrose! Ambrose!" chant during the long beatdown on our boy.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and the hug that Dean gets at the end from Rowan is out of this world. The way Dean hugs onto his leg~. Dean was a tsundere all along, this proves it. Amreigns stronk.
> 
> *EDIT EDIT: When did Ambrose's finisher get a name? Dirty Deeds, I love it. (Does this now mean that Ambrose is the president of America?*)


Yep, the other week on Smackdown.



RandomLurker said:


> Just watched their Main Event match. Glad to see Ambrose getting heavy minutes. It seemed like Rollins/Rowan botched a crucifix, but it was cool seeing Rollins somehow transition that into a flying Koji Clutch.
> 
> *The announcer incorrectly called Rollins springboard knee "Curb Stomp" which I assume he mistaken it for his actual finisher, but its not even called that. Did WWE ditch the Piece of Mind name already*?


Like above, they changed it the other week- I believe on the same episode as they named Ambrose's finisher, but I'd have to go back and check. Might still have it recorded.



Frico said:


> :lmao



That guy man... just 


Also- in regards to Reigns's new chest tattoo, can't recall anyone here mentioning it but rewatching Raw and noticed the Uso's now have chest tattoos too. Or maybe they had them before and I just didn't notice lol :side: Reigns seems to pull his off better somehow though lol

Edit: now I have to go back to lurking like I said last time I needed to... this thread keeps sucking me back in :lol Back when my plan resets (as long as it doesn't suck me back in again... willpower!)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Frico said:


> :lmao


This guy :lmao

Edit: Tambrose beat me to it. :lol


----------



## deathslayer

Was Ambrose really injured? I mean, if he was acting through that post match segment then, wow.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ambrose always puts extra emphasis on his injuries. I'm not worried about it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Frico said:


> :lmao


Oh DEAN.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

that match on Main Event and FINALLY beating the Wyatts. :banderas

yeah you never know with Ambrose. Hopefully it's just him acting/selling.


----------



## Srdjan99

**** for the match from Main Event, it was awesome. The last 3-4 minutes were full of non-stop high-flying action and it was really great. Seth was amazing and Dean's selling was fantastic.


----------



## 20083

Yeah, was definitely a great match. Hopefully Ambrose was just selling really well!


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose was simply outstanding on Main Event.


----------



## SubZero3:16

i went to sleep early so I missed it  woke to see that the Ultimate Warrior died *sigh*


----------



## Joshi Judas

This Warrior news still has me reeling. Eerie.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Been listening to his theme music on loop while drawing him for the past two hours.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Okay just watched the match, got me late for work and shit :lol

Whoever it was in the crowd making those sheep noises at Rowan, well done my friend :lmao :lmao

Seth! Your body isn't supposed to bend like that! That neck lock on Rowan was sick :banderas

Ambrose's GOAT selling of that boot from Rowan :banderas :banderas

Great back forth between the two teams kept the match fresh and exciting even though it went for 25 mins

When Seth got taken out by Rowan (I think) and Roman jumped in to save him….. dat Rolleigns :mark: :mark:

Damn it Dean tossing the belt and flopping at the end :lol :lol

The interview with Renee: Dean is so damn dramatic. That's how you sell a hard fought match :agree:

Roman Reigns " Cajundome, what's my name?" :banderas :banderas

How much better he sounds when he isn't scripted. :wall


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yikes I still need to see that match. Got too caught up in feels and drawin shiz. :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Just finished watching Main Event, and goodness, that was AMAZING. Perfect Shield vs Wyatts III.

Seth is air to me now. That submission on Rowan :banderas. Lucky Renee-if he looked at me with that kind of intensity I'd be a puddle of goo. Oh, and great mic work-really hyped things up.

And so many props to Dean. What a showing. And that post-match selling-I swear, I was legit freaked for him when he passed on the mic at the start of the interview.

And Roman... holy smokes. He's just flaunting that appeal, isn't he? 

Saw that Warrior news on FB, and at first, I seriously thought it was a joke. Can't believe it. Right after his comeback to WWE... I guess it's good he was already inducted first...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bearodactyl

Just plain awesome selling by Ambrose. Throwing haymakers in thin air out of desperation :lmao

Also :lmao at Roman embracing his sex appeal a bit more. "Renee... do I have a face?" :banderas

All in all great showing by all involved. That weird submission Seth put on Rowan was awesome, and Rowan sold it beautifully, looking confused and in panic. Bray with that cocky "we've been here before Shield" demeanor, but a united Shield is a whole different story from what you've been getting sofar Wyatts!! 

Great stuff. Now watch Trips have Dean put his title on the line "injured" out of revenge. Wondering though, will he try to put it on one of his boys, or just pick a random big baddy out of the hat? (Rusev, Titus, Brodus, w/e)

Anyway, good times, looking forward to the future!!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Bearodactyl said:


> Just plain awesome selling by Ambrose. Throwing haymakers in thin air out of desperation :lmao
> 
> Also :lmao at Roman embracing his sex appeal a bit more. "Renee... do I have a face?" :banderas
> 
> All in all great showing by all involved. That weird submission Seth put on Rowan was awesome, and Rowan sold it beautifully, looking confused and in panic. Bray with that cocky "we've been here before Shield" demeanor, but a united Shield is a whole different story from what you've been getting sofar Wyatts!!
> 
> Great stuff. Now watch Trips have Dean put his title on the line "injured" out of revenge. Wondering though, will he try to put it on one of his boys, or just pick a random big baddy out of the hat? (Rusev, Titus, Brodus, w/e)
> 
> Anyway, good times, looking forward to the future!!


Would actually be interesting to have Dean put it up against Bray. After all, the Wyatts haven't seen a championship yet..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I

Frico said:


> :lmao


Needs a flashing "#DEAD".


----------



## DareDevil

Frico said:


> :lmao


Dean, What..Are...You...Doing?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins wanted to go for a Crucifix Driver or Crucifix pin attempt I guess, but there was some miscommunication and delay so he modified it into an Aerial Koji Clutch.

Slight botch to start, but beautiful recovery.


----------



## Telos

My hunch is Dean is selling a rib injury which could foreshadow him dropping the belt to an opportunistic opponent of The Authority's choosing.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rollins wanted to go for a Crucifix Driver or Crucifix pin attempt I guess, but there was some miscommunication and delay so he modified it into an Aerial Koji Clutch.
> 
> Slight botch to start, but beautiful recovery.


This ^ Rollins is an in-ring genius plain and simple!


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'd really have marked for a Crucifix Driver, you don't see that move in WWE :lol Would look kinda impressive too, pulling it off on someone as huge as Rowan.

I think he was supposed to go for a quick pin attempt, Rowan kicks out before referee can even count to one, both men get up, Rollins rushes forward and gets turned inside out with a clothesline or shoulder tackle. That seems like the original plan :lol


----------



## Shepard

For a guy I had down as a career heel and the dude who'd maybe be more awkward in the transition to babyface, Ambrose just kills it playing a face in peril during matches. His bumping and selling comes across as so organic and really puts over the damage he's taking as legit as hell (Rowan really nailed his control segments too. Everybody was good in the match but idk he just really struck something with me). The Nigel is such a fantastic little hope spot as well and I dug the way he kept popping down into the ropes before finally hitting it. Plus the way he just throws himself at opponents is such a nice touch. Really like him getting more time to shine in matches. Match breaking down was fantastic too, really captured the chaotic nature that all of these matches have had. Rollins just makes some of the stuff he does look so easy and its nuts. Wyatt sold that superman punch like an absolute champ. The chemistry between these six is just phenomenal and I really hope this isn't the last we've seen of this war. I have a feeling it isn't.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I went to bed with worried about Dean, and I wake up to the news of Ultimate Warrior death 
(because of that I do not put one gif of Dean to fall that I saw on Tumblr)

Main Event will not go on TV.
WWE has Wyatts vs Shield only to Internet 


Roman showed personality :cheer .... trying to be "The Rock" fpalm
This is exactly the right way WWE, make Roman the "The Rock 2.0" and not "The Roman Reigns" fpalm 

WWE stops trying to recreate The Rock, Mr. Perfect and try to create Roman Reigns and Dolph Ziggler.
And I sincerely hope that WWE do not try make of Bray Watty the "The Undertaker 2.0".

WWE is like Glee, instead of creating new characters, try to make 2.0 of original characters :cuss:

This is not to criticize Roman (he even had a decent promo), this is a critique to WWE


----------



## CALΔMITY

BAM FOOL GOT BITCH SLAPPED BY THE TITTY MASTER












Shepard said:


> For a guy I had down as a career heel and the dude who'd maybe be more awkward in the transition to babyface, Ambrose *just kills it playing a face in peril during matches*. His bumping and selling comes across as so organic and really puts over the damage he's taking as legit as hell (Rowan really nailed his control segments too. Everybody was good in the match but idk he just really struck something with me). The Nigel is such a fantastic little hope spot as well and I dug the way he kept popping down into the ropes before finally hitting it. Plus the way he just throws himself at opponents is such a nice touch. Really like him getting more time to shine in matches. Match breaking down was fantastic too, really captured the chaotic nature that all of these matches have had. Rollins just makes some of the stuff he does look so easy and its nuts. Wyatt sold that superman punch like an absolute champ. The chemistry between these six is just phenomenal and I really hope this isn't the last we've seen of this war. I have a feeling it isn't.


He really does. This just further shows how versatile he really is and not just with his arsenal of moves.

Also BAM his selling is sometimes borderline comical, but at the same time he still makes it look painful as all hell.









I hope that these two factions develop a new feud of a sort. They made heels vs heels work so it should be a cake walk to run with a faces vs heels combo.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Shepard said:


> For a guy I had down as a career heel and the dude who'd maybe be more awkward in the transition to babyface, Ambrose just kills it playing a face in peril during matches. His bumping and selling comes across as so organic and really puts over the damage he's taking as legit as hell (Rowan really nailed his control segments too. Everybody was good in the match but idk he just really struck something with me). The Nigel is such a fantastic little hope spot as well and I dug the way he kept popping down into the ropes before finally hitting it. Plus the way he just throws himself at opponents is such a nice touch. Really like him getting more time to shine in matches. Match breaking down was fantastic too, really captured the chaotic nature that all of these matches have had. Rollins just makes some of the stuff he does look so easy and its nuts. Wyatt sold that superman punch like an absolute champ. The chemistry between these six is just phenomenal and I really hope this isn't the last we've seen of this war. I have a feeling it isn't.


Dean is a phenomenal character because he's shown how flexible he can be. He's translated that viciously focused, obsessive aspect of his heel persona into a positive by simply refusing to stay down. The Ambrose chants during the match... :banderas He's definitely getting his share of love.

It's almost inhuman the way Seth just flings himself around out there.

I really hope we get another real shot at Shield/Wyatts. This is one feud that's barely scratched the surface. Would love to see round 4 on the card of a major PPV.

Our hardworking boys are on SD!



Spoiler: SD



Daniel Bryan and The Usos went to a double count out against Kane, Randy Orton and Batista. Bryan got the biggest pop of the night when he got the hot tag and cleaned house. They all brawled to the floor for the count out. Kane, Orton and Batista got the upperhand after the bell until The Shield came out. Orton and Batista ran off together and Bryan laid Kane out with a flying knee. SmackDown ends with Bryan and The Shield celebrating to "yes!" chants.


----------



## Banez

I enjoyed that shield match on Main event. This group of 3 is probably best thing going in WWE right now.



SubZero3:16 said:


> i went to sleep early so I missed it  woke to see that the Ultimate Warrior died *sigh*


I was like "huh?" thought it was a joke when i saw the thread in WF general section. Kind of spooky that he lived just long enough to get inducted and have his RAW moment.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Watch Bryan Doc Seth gives big love to Bryan <3 it's so cute when they talk backstage

ALSO WTF Warrior is DEAD.... i only checked this thread FIRST....


----------



## Eulonzo

DareDevil said:


> Dean, What..Are...You...Doing?


He was legit injured, I believe.


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay just watched the match, got me late for work and shit :lol
> 
> Whoever it was in the crowd making those sheep noises at Rowan, well done my friend :lmao :lmao
> 
> Seth! Your body isn't supposed to bend like that! That neck lock on Rowan was sick :banderas
> 
> Ambrose's GOAT selling of that boot from Rowan :banderas :banderas
> 
> Great back forth between the two teams kept the match fresh and exciting even though it went for 25 mins
> 
> When Seth got taken out by Rowan (I think) and Roman jumped in to save him….. dat Rolleigns :mark: :mark:
> 
> Damn it Dean tossing the belt and flopping at the end :lol :lol
> 
> The interview with Renee: Dean is so damn dramatic. That's how you sell a hard fought match :agree:
> 
> Roman Reigns " Cajundome, what's my name?" :banderas :banderas
> 
> How much better he sounds when he isn't scripted. :wall


"Isn't scripted" why do you think that post match promo wasn't scripted just curious? Also, that line seemed straight ripped/tweaked from The Rock. I remember Carlito saying WWE told him to be more like The Rock wonder if they are encouraging Roman in the same way?


----------



## JacqSparrow

tbp82 said:


> "Isn't scripted" why do you think that post match promo wasn't scripted just curious? Also, that line seemed straight ripped/tweaked from The Rock. I remember Carlito saying WWE told him to be more like The Rock wonder if they are encouraging Roman in the same way?


Personally, I thought Roman sounded very natural there. He was clearly having fun, like in their goofier promos.


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I went to bed with worried about Dean, and I wake up to the news of Ultimate Warrior death
> (because of that I do not put one gif of Dean to fall that I saw on Tumblr)
> 
> Main Event will not go on TV.
> WWE has Wyatts vs Shield only to Internet
> 
> 
> Roman showed personality :cheer .... trying to be "The Rock" fpalm
> This is exactly the right way WWE, make Roman the "The Rock 2.0" and not "The Roman Reigns" fpalm
> 
> WWE stops trying to recreate The Rock, Mr. Perfect and try to create Roman Reigns and Dolph Ziggler.
> And I sincerely hope that WWE do not try make of Bray Watty the "The Undertaker 2.0".
> 
> WWE is like Glee, instead of creating new characters, try to make 2.0 of original characters :cuss:
> 
> This is not to criticize Roman (he even had a decent promo), this is a critique to WWE



In all fairness if WWE wants new guys to be more like those that came before is that a bad thing. I think the best run of Chris Jericho career was win he was wearing the suit and talking intellegently in his interviews he said his take on that character was a cross between Nick Bockwinkle and the character Anton Chigurh from No Country for Old Men. The Rock has mentioned that Muhammed Ali and Ric Flair influenced a lot of what he did. So *if* WWE or Roman himself want to take cues from those who came before him is that not a good thing?


----------



## tbp82

JacqSparrow said:


> Personally, I thought Roman sounded very natural there. He was clearly having fun, like in their goofier promos.


I agree I was just wondering if the person who posted it wasn't scripted knew it wasn't or was just making an observation.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eulonzo said:


> He was legit injured, I believe.


I dunno. He makes every little gesture and facial expression count so until I see facts stating otherwise I'd say he was just making it look like a hard-fought match.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calabrose said:


> I dunno. He makes every little gesture and facial expression count so until I see facts stating otherwise I'd say he was just making it look like a hard-fought match.


It's the Injured champion angle  he will lose title on raw. (Shield barred from ringside)

Also i loved Reigns concerned look on his face /Bromance


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> "Isn't scripted" why do you think that post match promo wasn't scripted just curious? Also, that line seemed straight ripped/tweaked from The Rock. I remember Carlito saying WWE told him to be more like The Rock wonder if they are encouraging Roman in the same way?


The scripted promos tend to keep Reigns to two lines including " believe in the shield." Yes of course the interview was scheduled but the responses came off way more organic than they usually.

Reigns seemed more like himself than the Rock. Not hard to believe that they would have more than one cocky person in that family :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler



The Shield all appeared at the end of Smackdown (again saving Bryan, wished for something else this time; I guess Ambrose is fine since it was taped the same night and he probably wouldn't appear if the injury was severe.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> It's the Injured champion angle  he will lose title on raw. (Shield barred from ringside)
> 
> Also i loved Reigns concerned look on his face /Bromance


Seth and Roman both looked worried for Dean. It's so sweet. Dammit, WWE driving that knife deeper and deeper.

As long as Dean loses it to someone good, I'm on board  I want to see him freak out.


----------



## NeyNey

DUDE!
I never ever read WF at work again.
You know how hard it is to read all your mark outs and all that epic stuff about Ambrose when you have to work one more hour, two more hours, three more hours, four more hours....? JESUS!!!
Can't wait, will watch it now!!!! FINALLY!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

All I know is Ambrose's selling is glorious.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> In all fairness if WWE wants new guys to be more like those that came before is that a bad thing. I think the best run of Chris Jericho career was win he was wearing the suit and talking intellegently in his interviews he said his take on that character was a cross between Nick Bockwinkle and the character Anton Chigurh from No Country for Old Men. The Rock has mentioned that Muhammed Ali and Ric Flair influenced a lot of what he did. So *if* WWE or Roman himself want to take cues from those who came before him is that not a good thing?


I know that.
But in an Era where you have easy access to older stuff the WWE, people compare and are more critical. 
It was good that WWE varied a bit and not presented the same characters .
I liked Roman in this promo, but I do not want to see The Rock 2.0 when The Rock original is fresh in memory


----------



## PUNKY

ambreigns strikes again.


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> DUDE!
> I never ever read WF at work again.
> You know how hard it is to read all your mark outs and all that epic stuff about Ambrose when you have to work one more hour, two more hours, three more hours, four more hours....? JESUS!!!
> Can't wait, will watch it now!!!! FINALLY!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Can't wait for YOUR mark-out post, Ney! Enjoy!



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> ambreigns strikes again.


This. I'm trying so hard not to imagine the fanfics that will come out of this.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Apparently Dean injury is a work
Dean is good, very good as Face :shocked:
Will Dean will lose his title because of his "injury"?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Just about every promotion in every era in pro wrestling history hack back to the past with gimmicks to storylines and everything else you can possibly think of. Its why WWE makes all those guys and girls on NXT study old school footage to incorporate some of the greats of yester year in their own stuff.

Its what the whole industry is built on and I'd be shocked if The Rock wasn't giving Reigns promo tips it been WM weekend and them been around each other.I've seen just about every single televised Roman Reigns / Leakee promo he has ever cut since FCW days and that is without doubt the best promo of his career by far. 

So natural to him because that's more of who he comes across as in real life when he's giving those great interviews he does, more of his real life persona.

He had that crowd eating out of his hands and I for one can only dream he would be Rock 2.0. It would mean us fans have an Attitude era level star on our hands and it would help put over the rest of The Shield no end as well.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Still getting used to my new name. Failed to log in twice coz kept entering my previous username :lmao

Anyway, loved how both groups manage to tell three different stories in the three matches so well. The first one at EC was all about hatred. They couldnt stand each other and Ambrose was unreliable- both an asset and liability. They fought for dominance, Ambrose went MIA, The Wyatts finished the Shield off using their own tactics.

In the second one, they played up the Ambrose/Reigns squabble and had Rollins walk out to teach them a lesson, costing them again.

Finally on Main Event, The Shield came across as a united force again- a cohesive unit of badasses, reinforced due to their battles against Kane and resurrected to their past glory of sorts, with their squash at Mania. And then, when there were no desertions and they fought like The Shield of old, they won.

Love it (Y)


Offtopic:

Can someone PM me a link to that Daniel Bryan doc or Wrestlemania diary where someone said Rollins talked about him? Would love to watch it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Just about every promotion in every era in pro wrestling history hack back to the past with gimmicks to storylines and everything else you can possibly think of. Its why WWE makes all those guys and girls on NXT study old school footage to incorporate some of the greats of yester year in their own stuff.
> 
> Its what the whole industry is built on and I'd be shocked if The Rock wasn't giving Reigns promo tips it been WM weekend and them been around each other.I've seen just about every single televised Roman Reigns / Leakee promo he has ever cut since FCW days and that is without doubt the best promo of his career by far.
> 
> So natural to him because that's more of who he comes across as in real life when he's giving those great interviews he does, more of his real life persona.
> 
> He had that crowd eating out of his hands and I for one can only dream he would be Rock 2.0. It would mean us fans have an Attitude era level star on our hands and it would help put over the rest of The Shield no end as well.



:clap

As I said it isn't hard to believe that they would have two of those cocky but lovable type of individuals in that family. Jimmy Uso is kinda the same on Total Divas and is hilarious. And Reigns does seem more comfortable in that role than the yelling type that WWE Had him doing.

ETA: when I saw that gif on tumblr I was legit puzzled for a while to whom Roman was hugging. I was like that doesn't look like Seth tho, who is that? :hmm: That's Dean?? :shocked:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!









Oh Yes!









Daddy I LOVE YOU!









Oh Come here!









Dat Tongue










Are you ok baby?


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Still getting used to my new name. Failed to log in twice coz kept entering my previous username :lmao
> 
> Anyway, loved how both groups manage to tell three different stories in the three matches so well. The first one at EC was all about hatred. They couldnt stand each other and Ambrose was unreliable- both an asset and liability. They fought for dominance, Ambrose went MIA, The Wyatts finished the Shield off using their own tactics.
> 
> In the second one, they played up the Ambrose/Reigns squabble and had Rollins walk out to teach them a lesson, costing them again.
> 
> Finally on Main Event, The Shield came across as a united force again- a cohesive unit of badasses, reinforced due to their battles against Kane and resurrected to their past glory of sorts, with their squash at Mania. And then, when there were no desertions and they fought like The Shield of old, they won.
> 
> Love it (Y)
> 
> 
> Offtopic:
> 
> Can someone PM me a link to that Daniel Bryan doc or Wrestlemania diary where someone said Rollins talked about him? Would love to watch it.


Well-put :clap

And I need that link too


----------



## Joshi Judas

Any links you want, RaneGaming's your man ^^


----------



## Blommen

Just saw the ME match and god damn if Dean hasn't surprised the shit out of me. I never thought he would be this good at playing bat shit crazy face but he is just nailing EVERYTHING.Roman did some of his best mic work in the end and I agree with the people on here who say it's a sign of how his character is going to end up. Let him be cocky, let him be a little self absorbed. hell, if i looked like that i'd be self absorbed too. If he keeps going in that direction he will become a star guaranteed. speaking of stars: Hello Seth! Nice of you to drop by and do what it is you always do: put on absolutely flawless performances and making everyone not named Cesaro look like an absolute slob in the ring. Christ, these guys are just too fucking good. BRAVO!


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> I know that.
> But in an Era where you have easy access to older stuff the WWE, people compare and are more critical.
> It was good that WWE varied a bit and not presented the same characters .
> I liked Roman in this promo, but I do not want to see The Rock 2.0 when The Rock original is fresh in memory


I agree not be The Rock 2.0 or The Roman or Roman Maivia just using that same sort of cockiness as a babyface. Jericho had some of this RVD to (though more laid back). It'll be interesting the next time we hear Roman on the mic to see if he still brings this same sorta attitude/vibe.


----------



## Blommen

Belladonna29 said:


> I know that piling on Punk for leaving has become popular in other areas of the board, but the more that I think about it, the more it feels like plenty of the change that we're finally seeing now around the use of talent began with the Summer of Punk and the pipe bomb promos. When he wasn't pumping himself up as better than Cena or the Rock, the majority of those promos were Punk blasting the higher-ups for resisting in giving the fans what they wanted and letting up-and-coming talent waste away in the undercard or with lame gimmicks that hide their in-ring skills.
> 
> Whether you like Punk or not, he wasn't lying about any of that at the time. And a decent amount of the guys getting some spotlight now, like Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose and Cesaro, took a similar 'indie-darling' path to the WWE as Punk did--and he vouched for all of them before they were getting serious pushes (especially Ambrose--he went down the FCW and had a strong match with him while he had the WWE title--has anyone else done something like that?)
> 
> I'm not saying Punk deserves full credit for this, but I do think the WWE officials were watching how the audience reacted to Punk's promos and that could've influenced a change in booking philosophy. More and more, we've seen the younger generation getting a chance to shine and the booking decisions (besides the Taker loss on Sunday) have mostly left the audience happy instead of frustrated. It's not perfect, but it's better than it has been for a long time. They're giving the audience what they want more instead of shoving whatever down out throats that we're rejecting--that's essentially what Punk was talking about.



I'm going to run the risk of looking self indulgent and all-knowing but i feel like reposting asomething i wrote in one Thanos's many glorious positive threads a while ago regarding this exact subject:



Blommen said:


> these things take time man, have patience. remember, what Punk was trying to break down was a set of values and a system that had been in place in WWE for decades, it's going to be a very slow transition and we are hardly even out of the booths yet. I think that with Vince probably slowly letting go of the reigns and transitioning them over to Hunter and Steph and Triple H gradually starting to broaden his horizon in terms of what makes a good wrestler (Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins for example) we are going to see WWE take more and more steps towards a new programming model and philosophy. this isn't going to happen this year, it's not going to happen next year and probably not even the year after that but it is happening gradually as we speak. you gotta look at the big picture yet pay attention to the details at the same time.
> 
> Change is coming, change is happening as we speak, and change is going to happen for a looooooooooooong time going forward. one day we'll all look back and realize where it started and where the first stone was placed but we probably won't fully grasp it before the entire structure is built. everything will make sense in good time man, have a little faith


----------



## Joshi Judas

Punk in many ways is the Bret Hart of this generation. Greatly helped in ushering in a new generation and direction, but when it actually arrived full swing, wasn't there to be a part of it.

Couldn't be the top face any longer (DB was the top face, back then people started cheering Austin while Bret was turned heel at WM13 and did the Hart Foundation schtick), couldn't be the top heel at the correct time (Bret's top heel spot went to HBK who would form DX, Punk's top heel spot ended at WM 29 and since SS, the Authority took over). Eventually they left. The AE started after Bret's departure. Punk's departure indirectly led to DB in the main event and a new era.


----------



## Banez

i like this new era so far.

I've enjoyed wrestlemania and RAW more than i have overall of the product for a good while. Well wrestlemania could of been better had certain superstar sell the match he was in after the match ended too.. but overall a good experience 

I'm expecting Dean to drop the title soon.. but to whom would he drop? Orton? Batista? Actually putting the title on one of them would bring the title bit more meaning... because in order to win the title, you'd have to defeat a main event wrestler to get it. Or maybe Dean drops it to one of them and then fights his way back to get the title for 2nd time.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

It is sad that not everyone will be able to see The Shield match on Main Event, because it will not be on TV

I know Dean has the craziest fabase currently in WWE, but his fanbase manages to surprise me with their crazy 
WTF I read on Tumblr? :shocked::|


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Punk in many ways is the Bret Hart of this generation. Greatly helped in ushering in a new generation and direction, but when it actually arrived full swing, wasn't there to be a part of it.
> 
> Couldn't be the top face any longer (DB was the top face, back then people started cheering Austin while Bret was turned heel at WM13 and did the Hart Foundation schtick), couldn't be the top heel at the correct time (Bret's top heel spot went to HBK who would form DX, Punk's top heel spot ended at WM 29 and since SS, the Authority took over). Eventually they left. The AE started after Bret's departure. Punk's departure indirectly led to DB in the main event and a new era.


Great comparison. While I'm sad we never really got Punk at the top, he's done a lot for the new generation and greatly enhanced the product. 

Always going to be a Punk girl  And I'll keep holding onto the dream of proper Punk/Dean and Punk/Seth feuds someday.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Seth confirming that Taker hand picked Ambrose for the singles match in London seriously has just topped everything for me. 

#sobehindonthisthreaditsucks


----------



## tylermoxreigns




----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Got a video?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Which video are those gifs from TMR? Link please


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Seth confirming that Taker hand picked Ambrose for the singles match in London seriously has just topped everything for me.
> 
> #sobehindonthisthreaditsucks


Taker knows how to pick em.


----------



## Wynter

:homer :homer :homer that man is so damn fab. Taking those sass lessons from Seth and Dean :lol

I swear if WWE keeps up this momentum, I just may die by the end of this month from pure marking :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reigns is definitely learning well. I see him improve more each time. I wonder why Pryo hasn't been visiting us. :hmm:


----------



## Wynter

Pyro is too busy cursing WWE to hell and back over Bray Wyatt. That poor thing lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tylermoxreigns said:


> Seth confirming that Taker hand picked Ambrose for the singles match in London seriously has just topped everything for me.
> 
> #sobehindonthisthreaditsucks





tylermoxreigns said:


>


:faint:

Taker know what is Good.

Seth is right, Dean has a charisma that attracts people without them knowing why.

You like Dean because he's just Dean.
Stupid, I know, but it is reality


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Video of Seth talking about Ambrose being hand picked starts at 17:20-ish






Really brilliant Rollins interview though, recommend watching it. There is a Reigns' one too





WynterWarm12 said:


>


This is fantastic :clap :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I love how people (including me) are still confused about whether Dean suffered an injury or not.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Having been a part of this thread for so long, and having seen the Rock's speech at the opening of Wrestlemania, I'm starting to wonder just how many babies the Shield have been indirectly responsible for in their time with WWE.


----------



## rain_wizard

Is there anywhere I can watch this Wyatt vs Shield match online? Cheers guys.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Things I learned today: 

Taker chose Dean for a match :faint:

Roman was the first to be hired, Seth the 2nd and Dean was the last (I never thought )


----------



## tylermoxreigns

rain_wizard said:


> Is there anywhere I can watch this Wyatt vs Shield match online? Cheers guys.


Here you go
Wyatts/Shield from Main Event

http://vimeo.com/91474430


----------



## Shepard

Reigns did a wrestling w/ rosenberg too. There's quite a few on his YT channel, the Big E one was fun and I'll have to get round to seeing the rest.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Shepard said:


> Reigns did a wrestling w/ rosenberg too. There's quite a few on his YT channel, the Big E one was fun and I'll have to get round to seeing the rest.


Yup watching them in order now Am on Bryan <3


Edit!

OMG Shield with RIOT Shields! THANK GOD Vince Axed that idea.


----------



## CALΔMITY

This is too beautiful to spoiler.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao god I love Shield fans so damn much


----------



## Tony

Dean Ambrose WOULD be Buttercup lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Buttercup was always my favorite. :lol


----------



## PUNKY

Calabrose said:


> Buttercup was always my favorite. :lol


lol me too, she's the most badass of them all. notice how seth's bubbles though. :lol


----------



## Wynter

Buttercup was boss. It's only right that Dean would be her :ambrose


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> lol me too, she's the most badass of them all. notice how seth's bubbles though. :lol


I think it's fitting.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Buttercup was boss. It's only right that Dean would be her :ambrose


Damn straight. :ambrose3


----------



## DareDevil

Calabrose said:


> This is too beautiful to spoiler.


Someone help me, I can't breathe.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Someone learning from Shield


----------



## Divine Arion

Going to echo others by stating how awesome that match on Main Event was. Bravo to all six men for having that amazing chemistry and putting on stellar matches. :banderas

That was honestly Dean's match. He sold his beatdown like the amazing GOAT that he is. It was done so well I actually thought he was legitimately injured. I know that's how Dean's character is but you just never know these days. Even commentary was getting behind him, putting over the fact that despite him getting pummeled you just can't keep the man down. He always comes back for more. All my feels for Ambrose! kada

Have to agree with those that stated the Authority will likely utilize that "injury" in order to get the title off Dean somehow. Don't really know who would go for the title but I would assume Batista or Orton. 

Rollins being the epic ninja kitty that he is. Loved the submission he slapped on Rowan. 

Reigns with dat swag of his. Renee was eating up all that sexy lol. 

On a side note, glad to see Rowan got some extra time to shine of his own.


----------



## cindel25

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> notice how seth's bubbles though. :lol


Further proves my point about SLUTTY BUSSY. Don't know why y'all hoes keep ignoring this! 

Look at that struggle hair flip! 










YOU GO SLUTTY BUSSY


----------



## Banez

Divine Arion said:


> That was honestly Dean's match. He sold his beatdown like the amazing GOAT that he is. It was done so well I actually thought he was legitimately injured. I know that's how Dean's character is but you just never know these days. Even commentary was getting behind him, putting over the fact that despite him getting pummeled you just can't keep the man down. He always comes back for more. All my feels for Ambrose! kada


Yeah he was selling pretty well the match... Cena could learn a thing or two from him.




cindel25 said:


> Look at that struggle hair flip!


I envy Seth for that hairstyle. Something i'l never have. :side:


Next monday will be interesting with the Shield.


----------



## Deptford

Ambrose was made to take a beating. It's beautiful.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Further proves my point about SLUTTY BUSSY. Don't know why y'all hoes keep ignoring this!
> 
> Look at that struggle hair flip!


Aww how cute. This is what happens when you hang around Roman too long :lol


----------



## Frico

Anyone watch the Bryan documentary of his journey to WrestleMania on the WWE Network? It basically highlights Bryan's rise and start in the company as well as the birth of the Yes Movement and his big day at Mania with footage of his win. Other superstars have their say on Bryan but both Cena and Rollins are featured the most.

It was cool seeing Rollins give his take on Bryan and what drives him and talking about their friendship. There's also some ROH footage shown of the two which was great. In my dream/total mark out booking I'd have Bryan vs Rollins at WM31 with Rollins winning the gold after an Iron Man match.


----------



## Deptford

Banez said:


> I envy Seth for that hairstyle. Something i'l never have. :side:
> 
> 
> Next monday will be interesting with the Shield.


Banez stop being bald  

Also that is not a good thing t have a perm like Seth does though so you shouldn't be that jealous


----------



## midnightmischief

just watched the main event match and interview (HUGE thanks for the links to all that posted)

loved the whole thing, expecially the little subtle bits...

Seth holding onto rowans beard while punching him in the head
dean biting rowans hand to get out of that hold
seths submission more of that please
and of course any time roman was on screen lol

now that interview with romans sassiness and sexiness

what can I say? DAMN!!! :damn

I swear, I have serious concern for my ladyparts if he gets any sexier.... shield babies is a very real concept I think lol

also, I have to say. I noticed seths hair actually looked really good during that interview - maybe roman has relented and FINALLY given up some of his secrets.











if only he would release them to the public...

that said, all I can do now is leave you all with this....

my favourite gif at the moment. all it needs is that song 'sexy and I know it' playing lol










pity the file is too big for my signature 


also don't know if this has been posted yet.










don't you just love that he calls him Hunter - don't find many of the wrestlers refer to him on first name basis except his friends - boy is showing NO FEAR!!




just a small footnote (sorry :topic: I know) but huge thanks and props to all who create gifs etc for tumblr, I would not have a clue where to start with those things so I really hope people don't mind me using thiers.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

What does everyone think of the name for Dean's finisher? They called it "dirty deeds" on main event.

I think it'll be a great name for when he's heel again. Plus the name of the move will have a double meaning when he eventually nails it from behind on one of ther other 2.:agree:

I feel like I've seen a Moxley promo in a bar with ACDC - Dirty Deeds playing in the background. Coincidence?


----------



## Beatles123

Dirty deeds...DONE, DIRT, CHEAP!

Yup, that's Ambrose!


----------



## midnightmischief

Shepard said:


> Reigns did a wrestling w/ rosenberg too. There's quite a few on his YT channel, the Big E one was fun and I'll have to get round to seeing the rest.


awesome interview... noticed seth in the background doing one as well.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Had to feel sorry for Seth here :lol

At least the entire group got to face Taker once.

And thanks for the vid! This is excellent!



Calabrose said:


> This is too beautiful to spoiler.


:lmao :lmao :lmao Well, Seth was ALWAYS going to be Bubbles and Dean Buttercup--that's a given 



cindel25 said:


> Further proves my point about SLUTTY BUSSY. Don't know why y'all hoes keep ignoring this!
> 
> Look at that struggle hair flip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU GO SLUTTY BUSSY


I still love him, cindel. He was stunning on Main Event. 

Fran's just taking way too long to send him to me so I can do my work


----------



## Joshi Judas

Great to see Seth showing so much love for Bryan in that Wrestlemania diaries video. Had some footage from their ROH matches too and also a conversation between the two backstage. Also showed Rollins and Cesaro and Ambrose (in a hat) clapping backstage after Bryan entered, fresh off winning the WWEWHC at Mania.

DAT ROH brotherhood :bryan :rollins :cesaro


----------



## Diamondando112

I think everyone's noticed now but ambrose wears the vest thing again and they have wierd variation of it now that rollins wears.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Diamondando112 said:


> I think everyone's noticed now but ambrose wears the vest thing again and they have wierd variation of it now that rollins wears.


Yeah besides the masks that was the first thing I noticed. I liked it when he just had his tank on, but at the same time I like him with a tactical vest to match. It was probably nothing, but during the time when Ambrose's ego was getting the better of him (thus leading him to drift further away) it made sense that he would also oust his vest. It was a kind of symbolism for me. Now that the Shield are faces and a cohesive unit once more it's refreshing to see the vest back on him. The hooded tank underneath is a swell touch too.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Great to see Seth showing so much love for Bryan in that Wrestlemania diaries video. Had some footage from their ROH matches too and also a conversation between the two backstage. *Also showed Rollins and Cesaro and Ambrose (in a hat) clapping backstage after Bryan entered, fresh off winning the WWEWHC at Mania.
> 
> DAT ROH brotherhood* :bryan :rollins :cesaro


Not ashamed to say that made me fecking tear up man, ROH to headlining Mania and they came up together too, beautiful story.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Great to see Seth showing so much love for Bryan in that Wrestlemania diaries video. Had some footage from their ROH matches too and also a conversation between the two backstage. Also showed Rollins and Cesaro and Ambrose (in a hat) clapping backstage after Bryan entered, fresh off winning the WWEWHC at Mania.
> 
> DAT ROH brotherhood :bryan :rollins :cesaro


It was so touching. Love the solidarity between these indy guys, and it's still incredible to think of how well they're all doing now in WWE.


----------



## Banez

Deptford said:


> Banez stop being bald


I blame my hairline escaping up to my head faster than HBK's did :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Yes Yes Yes


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


> Yes Yes Yes


:mark:


----------



## DareDevil

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1204394-roman-reigns-going-fail-5.html#post32711578

:ti


----------



## JacqSparrow

RaneGaming said:


> Yes Yes Yes


Well, that did not take long at all :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1204394-roman-reigns-going-fail-5.html#post32711578
> 
> :ti


Good ol' Reigns hate.


----------



## PUNKY

midnightmischief said:


> just watched the main event match and interview (HUGE thanks for the links to all that posted)
> 
> loved the whole thing, expecially the little subtle bits...
> 
> Seth holding onto rowans beard while punching him in the head
> dean biting rowans hand to get out of that hold
> seths submission more of that please
> and of course any time roman was on screen lol
> 
> now that interview with romans sassiness and sexiness
> 
> what can I say? DAMN!!! :damn
> 
> I swear, I have serious concern for my ladyparts if he gets any sexier.... shield babies is a very real concept I think lol
> 
> also, I have to say. I noticed seths hair actually looked really good during that interview - maybe roman has relented and FINALLY given up some of his secrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if only he would release them to the public...
> 
> that said, all I can do now is leave you all with this....
> 
> my favourite gif at the moment. all it needs is that song 'sexy and I know it' playing lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pity the file is too big for my signature*
> 
> 
> also don't know if this has been posted yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you just love that he calls him Hunter - don't find many of the wrestlers refer to him on first name basis except his friends - boy is showing NO FEAR!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a small footnote (sorry :topic: I know) but huge thanks and props to all who create gifs etc for tumblr, I would not have a clue where to start with those things so I really hope people don't mind me using thiers.



i know this one is probably too small but just incase i found this one on tumblr.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

DareDevil said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1204394-roman-reigns-going-fail-5.html#post32711578
> 
> :ti


Their trashing your boy Ambrose too http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1204474-dean-ambrose-hes-weird-guy.html

WF trash the Shield day, awaiting the Rollins is a vanilla indy geek thread :floyd1


----------



## LPPrince

RaneGaming said:


> Yes Yes Yes


I wonder if WWE has something to do with why their masks are unavailable on Amazon now, assuming people didn't just buy the rest after I bought mine.

Amazon had like 5 of the masks left when I ordered mine. Then it got a few more and was up to eleven or so, then the next time I checked they were unavailable.

Hmm...


----------



## JacqSparrow

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Their trashing your boy Ambrose too http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1204474-dean-ambrose-hes-weird-guy.html
> 
> WF trash the Shield day, awaiting the Rollins is a vanilla indy geek thread :floyd1


Well, the greats will always have their critics


----------



## DareDevil

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Their trashing your boy Ambrose too http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1204474-dean-ambrose-hes-weird-guy.html
> 
> WF trash the Shield day, awaiting the Rollins is a vanilla indy geek thread :floyd1


FUCK THIS SHIT!. 

These people deserve a medal for being the most idiotic individuals on the planet.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Meh there will always be someone who is against, or just flat out doesn't understand, your favorite. Normally I'm not too sensitive to any anti-ambrose remarks or ignorance, but this time around the itch was just to great not to scratch. :lol


----------



## NeyNey

After the Bo Dallas comment I felt ashamed for reading that post. :agree:

Main Event was the shit, Ambrose is the fucking best.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> After the Bo Dallas comment I felt ashamed for reading that post. :agree:
> 
> Main Event was the shit, Ambrose is the fucking best.


I'm ashamed for even posting in there. :lol
Oh well. Can't change the past.

Agreed on Main Event. Ambrose sold his injuries like the perfect motherfucker that he is. :ambrose3


----------



## Wynter

Someone posted about Bo??? :mark: :mark: :mark:

SPARROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW......Hi


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> I'm ashamed for even posting in there. :lol
> Oh well. Can't change the past.
> 
> Agreed on Main Event. Ambrose sold his injuries like the perfect motherfucker that he is. :ambrose3


It was a good post at any rate 

I'm still snickering at the thought of Bo Dallas in the Shield. *coughWynterwouldlovethatcough*

Edit: Dammit, Wynter! :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Someone posted about Bo??? :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> SPARROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW......Hi


Someone said that Bo should replace Ambrose. Heresy.


----------



## LPPrince

I'm not ashamed for posting in the Ambrose thread. I actually got a +rep for my post in there about him being called a lunatic.


----------



## Wynter

: You know I had to say something when Bo comes up, Sparrow. I was going to make a Bo Dallas sig, but he has no good pics 

Wait...:side:

Someone said replace Dean with Bo?..........











I love me some Bo, but hell naw. Dean>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bo :lol


----------



## LPPrince

I don't want to Bolieve in The Shield.


----------



## CALΔMITY

LPPrince said:


> I'm not ashamed for posting in the Ambrose thread. I actually got a +rep for my post in there about him being called a lunatic.


Your post I quoted was on point and insightful. Both yours and Blommen's were. That thread as a whole though. fpalm Further shows me that I need to just not pay attention to most wrestling threads outside of this one.


----------



## Banez

I'm telling you, Bo has a gimmick of BOtista on it.

Bo & Batista would make a great BOotista tag-team. Or he can always form up a stable with that Adam dancer (Wynters favourite) and Fandango called as "Dancing with the Jobbers"


----------



## LPPrince

Calabrose said:


> Your post I quoted was on point and insightful. Both yours and Blommen's were. That thread as a whole though. fpalm Further shows me that I need to just not pay attention to most wrestling threads outside of this one.


People will have their opinions. *shrugs*


----------



## Wynter

Bolieve in Adam Rose, Banez!! :dance :dance :dance

I see some people are giving Roman props for that promo from Main Event :banderas

My boy :reigns  

Told you, let that boy be laid back, goofy and cocky and shit will get real :


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bolieve in Adam Rose, Banez!! :dance :dance :dance


Telling you now: it's gonna FLOP :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Banez should probably get a premium and change his name to BO-nez :side:

Watched those Rosenberg interviews with Rollins and Reigns. Great stuff. Rollins saying how Taker in the backstage has the "Deadman Swag" :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> : You know I had to say something when Bo comes up, Sparrow. I was going to make a Bo Dallas sig, but he has no good pics
> 
> Wait...:side:
> 
> Someone said replace Dean with Bo?..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love me some Bo, but hell naw. Dean>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bo :lol


"He has no good pics." Yep, that says a LOT :lmao

Good to know where your loyalties lie 



LPPrince said:


> I don't want to Bolieve in The Shield.





Banez said:


> I'm telling you, Bo has a gimmick of BOtista on it.
> 
> Bo & Batista would make a great BOotista tag-team. Or he can always form up a stable with that Adam dancer (Wynters favourite) and Fandango called as "Dancing with the Jobbers"


:lmao :lmao

Banez, Wynter has too many "favorites", really


----------



## Wynter

I need a damn premium account. So jealous of the freaking gif sigs and avatars :side:


EDIT: Sparrow, a bitch is crazy, but not _that_ crazy. The only person I put over Dean is Roman, and that's because of....science :side:


And I don't have a lot of favorites damn it! I may have a looooooooong "I would corrupt" list, but favorites? Nah :

Adam isn't even a favorite. I just think he's awesome :lol


----------



## Banez

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Banez should probably get a premium and change his name to BO-nez :side:


oh hell no. I think i'l stick with Banez.. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

LPPrince said:


> People will have their opinions. *shrugs*


I know I know. Let the peasants be wrong. I DONT CARE!


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I need a damn premium account. So jealous of the freaking gif sigs and avatars :side:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sparrow, a bitch is crazy, but not _that_ crazy. The only person I put over Dean is Roman, and that's because of....science :side:
> 
> 
> And I don't have a lot of favorites damn it! I may have a looooooooong "I would corrupt" list, but favorites? Nah :
> 
> Adam isn't even a favorite. I just think he's awesome :lol


Just making sure, halfie 

:lol I'm just gonna be content with changing my avvy/sig every time a good Seth pic is out 

That's the spirit, Caly!  (Going through that Dean thread is just cracking me up, though. Bring on the Sarcasm Signs.)


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> Banez, Wynter has too many "favorites", really


too many favourites, too little taste 

@Caly: fight the power!


----------



## LPPrince

I should get my Shield mask tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## jarrelka

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXVeFQ7ctEs



This video pretty much sums up why I think Ambrose has potential to be one of the greatest heels the world has ever seen if they give him the chance.


----------



## Wynter

I just saw that old ass Cesaro is boring thread from two years.

That shows you just how much you don't know what the future holds for a talent.

Now everyone is hugging Cesaro's nuts like a life source :lol

Dean, Seth and Roman will be fine :

Shit, a lot of people saw Daniel Bryan going nowhere and destined to flop....nope :ambrose :lol


----------



## LPPrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> I just saw that old ass Cesaro is boring thread from two years.
> 
> That shows you just how much you don't know what the future holds for a talent.
> 
> Now everyone is hugging Cesaro's nuts like a life source :lol
> 
> Dean, Seth and Roman will be fine :


Isn't that how it always works tho? A lot of fans base their opinions on talent by what other fans think. They're swayed by the masses. There are people who had no opinion on The Shield, but once they heard them get booed, they decided to do the same and jeer them. Once The Shield started getting cheered, guess what? They changed their tune because they're in line with what majority rule states you should do. The disparaging term would be "bandwagoners" but honestly, everyone is like that to some extent. Some more so than others. I'll always be a fan of certain wrestlers, but if someone new shows up I may not already be aware of, my opinion of them to some extent can and likely will be swayed by popular opinion.

Thats just how the human mind works. We're social creatures, and our emotions pass from one to another.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LPPrince said:


> I should get my Shield mask tomorrow. :mark:


Photo PLEASE!


----------



## JacqSparrow

:cheer LPPrince



WynterWarm12 said:


> I just saw that old ass Cesaro is boring thread from two years.
> 
> That shows you just how much you don't know what the future holds for a talent.
> 
> Now everyone is hugging Cesaro's nuts like a life source :lol
> 
> Dean, Seth and Roman will be fine :
> 
> Shit, a lot of people saw Daniel Bryan going nowhere and destined to flop....nope :ambrose :lol


:lol The amazing predictive powers of the IWC.

The cream always rises to the top, even if it may take a while for some.


----------



## Blommen

jarrelka said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXVeFQ7ctEs
> 
> 
> 
> This video pretty much sums up why I think Ambrose has potential to be one of the greatest heels the world has ever seen if they give him the chance.


If given the Chance Dean can become as revolutionary to the heel role as Bryan just became as a megastar. the amount of heat he can get if utilized correctly is unreal. I'm talking scorched earth, hellfire and brimstone inferno out of your goddamn ass hatred from the crowd. Man I hope they handle him correctly when the shield breaks up.


----------



## LPPrince

RaneGaming said:


> Photo PLEASE!


Hold on. First lemme preface this with what I look like WITHOUT the masks.

Eating some red bean daifuku, notice the natural fang

The length of my hair in a ponytail

The length of my hair flowing free

And me looking stupid for the sake of looking stupid

I'm going to ATTEMPT to take photos in the style of each Shield member. Ponytail for Rollins, Hanging Free for Reigns, and Hood for Ambrose.

Can't promise I won't look like a fucking nub, but I'm a Prince so I'll keep my pride regardless.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LPPrince said:


> Hold on. First lemme preface this with what I look like WITHOUT the masks.
> 
> Eating some red bean daifuku, notice the natural fang
> 
> The length of my hair in a ponytail
> 
> The length of my hair flowing free
> 
> And me looking stupid for the sake of looking stupid
> 
> I'm going to ATTEMPT to take photos in the style of each Shield member. Ponytail for Rollins, Hanging Free for Reigns, and Hood for Ambrose.
> 
> Can't promise I won't look like a fucking nub, but I'm a Prince so I'll keep my pride regardless.


Dang that's is some impressive hair

Baby Oil the hair up for Reigns Trust Me!


----------



## LPPrince

RaneGaming said:


> Dang that's is some impressive hair
> 
> Baby Oil the hair up for Reigns Trust Me!


/pass 

I'll let me hair do what it wants, hahaha

If I was really dedicated, I'd dye a bit of my hair blonde for the Rollins-esque shot, but fuuuuuuuck that


----------



## JacqSparrow

LPPrince said:


> Hold on. First lemme preface this with what I look like WITHOUT the masks.
> 
> Eating some red bean daifuku, notice the natural fang
> 
> The length of my hair in a ponytail
> 
> The length of my hair flowing free
> 
> And me looking stupid for the sake of looking stupid
> 
> I'm going to ATTEMPT to take photos in the style of each Shield member. Ponytail for Rollins, Hanging Free for Reigns, and Hood for Ambrose.
> 
> Can't promise I won't look like a fucking nub, but I'm a Prince so I'll keep my pride regardless.


Whoa, you do have very long hair.

If you do dye your hair, I'm sure Seth will retweet it :lol

Can't wait to see the masked version!


----------



## CALΔMITY

jarrelka said:


> This video pretty much sums up why I think Ambrose has potential to be one of the greatest heels the world has ever seen if they give him the chance.





Blommen said:


> If given the Chance Dean can become as revolutionary to the heel role as Bryan just became as a megastar. the amount of heat he can get if utilized correctly is unreal. *I'm talking scorched earth, hellfire and brimstone inferno out of your goddamn ass hatred from the crowd*. Man I hope they handle him correctly when the shield breaks up.


:banderas kada :wall


----------



## LPPrince

JacqSparrow said:


> Whoa, you do have very long hair.
> 
> If you do dye your hair, I'm sure Seth will retweet it :lol
> 
> Can't wait to see the masked version!


We'll see. A definite NOPE on the hair dye tho, hahaha. Who knows, I may just tweet them the pics anyway. /maskhastocountforsomething


----------



## JacqSparrow

LPPrince said:


> We'll see. A definite NOPE on the hair dye tho, hahaha. Who knows, I may just tweet them the pics anyway. /maskhastocountforsomething


Do. I'm sure you'll probably be among the first few to have one of those masks at any rate.


----------



## jarrelka

Blommen said:


> If given the Chance Dean can become as revolutionary to the heel role as Bryan just became as a megastar. the amount of heat he can get if utilized correctly is unreal. I'm talking scorched earth, hellfire and brimstone inferno out of your goddamn ass hatred from the crowd. Man I hope they handle him correctly when the shield breaks up.



Yeah man he,s just special honestly I havent seen a guy like him since Jake the Snake. The first time I laid eyes on him as Jon Moxley I was sold that guys promos will suck the life out of you and make you feel emotions youve never felt before I just hope he doesnt turn out like Sandow or some shit this guy needs to be the topheel in the company once the shield breaks up.

I see potential in all three definitly all worldchamps but Ambrose is a gamechanger.


----------



## LPPrince

JacqSparrow said:


> Do. I'm sure you'll probably be among the first few to have one of those masks at any rate.


Well to be fair they ARE unavailable on Amazon now so who knows, I guess other folks found them too. hahaha


----------



## Shenroe

Calabrose said:


> Meh there will always be someone who is against, or just flat out doesn't understand, your favorite. Normally I'm not too sensitive to any anti-ambrose remarks or ignorance, but this time around the itch was just to great not to scratch. :lol


Nah let it go, they will just hop back in the bandwagon once any of them shine in or outside the shield.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shenroe said:


> Nah let it go, they will just hop back in the bandwagon once any of them shine in or outside the shield.


Yeah this is truth. :

I already am moving on. Someone on tumblr made an ambrose request to me and she/he (not sure) is going to make it a tattoo once it's done. :banderas I've just been absorbed in that as of late.


----------



## cindel25

Why are hoes talking about the GOAT BO DALLAS? There is a thread for that.

SHIELD PEOPLE SHHHHHHIIIIIIEEEEELLLLLDDDDDD

That's right SLUTTY BUSSY! Tell em why you mad son! 









So FLAWLESS HAIR is going to fail? hmmm well let him fail right into my tits!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

On this forum it is all so exaggerated.

Roman will not fail, but he is not ready to be WWE champion in the coming months 
As Bray, Seth and Dean.

And stop confusing The Shield moments, as Dean/Seth/Roman moments
Currently there is The Shield vs Evolution, not Triple H vs Roman


----------



## SubZero3:16

The problem with the Reigns haters is that they say that they're not hating only critising but nowhere in those critisms do they state that the guy can grow or improve, they write him off completely. Even when the arena is chanting his name and he holds the gold those same people are going to complain that he isn't over and he's being shoved down their throats. I will laugh at their tears.


----------



## CALΔMITY

They just can't handle the swag. :reigns


----------



## Wynter

I was about to write about how Roman has progressed and should be given props for that promo he cut on Main Event but......


:side:


Roman is getting sloppy. Slapping Seth's ass in public :no:


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman is getting sloppy. Slapping Seth's ass in public :no:


Wait...what? :lmao

I didn't see that.


----------



## Wynter

Look at Cindel's post. I was waiting for Tumblr to upload that damn gif :lol

EDIT:









Roman giving the "That's my boo." look before the slap :lmao


----------



## LPPrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman is getting sloppy. Slapping Seth's ass in public :no:


So what you're saying is, Titty Master is to Ambrose as Ass Blaster is to Reigns


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calabrose said:


> They just can't handle the swag. :reigns


Hater64: But reigns looks sooo good he can't be a top guy in wwe.
Reigns: What's My Name?
Hater: Roman Reigns!
Reigns: You Dam Right (Pout)

Hater102: But Dean and Seth are better in-ring.
LogicalFan: Reigns has been wrestling 3 years Both Dean And Seth have been wrestling around 10/11 years.
Hater102: BUT BUT....
LocicalFan: Have you seen how much Reigns has improved in last 3 years?
Hater102: No...
LogicalFan: Watch <Link Old Stuff> then <Link New Stuff> So whats stopping him from improving even more?
Hater102: But Still i don't want him in main event...


----------



## DA

Return to dah Shield Thread :rollins

Fucking loved their match vs the Wyatts on Main Event

Laughed for ages at Reigns just throwing himself over the announce table, still laughing at right now actually. 

Ambrose's selling was amazing. Probably laughed just as hard again when he flopped on his face after the match and couldn't deliver the promo properly, was great how he still put over just how dangerous the Wyatts were too, when he did manage to say something

Speaking of promos, dat charismatic motherfucker :reigns

Rollins was just Rollins as usual :banderas


----------



## LPPrince

Gonna be honest, I want the Shield/Wyatt war to continue.

I don't think I want The Shield fighting two wars at once(Authority and Wyatts), but I do want it to continue in the future.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LPPrince said:


> Gonna be honest, I want the Shield/Wyatt war to continue.
> 
> I don't think I want The Shield fighting two wars at once(Authority and Wyatts), but I do want it to continue in the future.


WE Could get HHH doing his THING.


Bray vs Dean for title with shield barred from ringside.
Wyatt's come down Bray wins title

We get Wyatt vs Shield for a few months

And at SS Finally get the Evolution vs Shield (since am still shocked and can't see this on a B PPV)


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Look at Cindel's post. I was waiting for Tumblr to upload that damn gif :lol
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman giving the "That's my boo." look before the slap :lmao


Oh man :banderas



LPPrince said:


> So what you're saying is, Titty Master is to Ambrose as *Ass Blaster* is to Reigns


I can't with this guy. :lmao


----------



## Wynter

That little jump Reigns did was too funny :lmao

He wasn't pushed far enough to hit the table so he tried to compensate...nope, shit look dumb :lol

EDIT: Ass Blaster :lmao omg, perfection. So many things to say about that name.

Wyatts vs Shield will always be a missed opportunity. Crowd were so hot for that feud. Unfortunately, Bray is too occupied with Cena.


----------



## Tru365

cindel25 said:


> Why are hoes talking about the GOAT BO DALLAS? There is a thread for that.
> 
> SHIELD PEOPLE SHHHHHHIIIIIIEEEEELLLLLDDDDDD
> 
> That's right SLUTTY BUSSY! Tell em why you mad son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So FLAWLESS HAIR is going to fail? hmmm well let him fail right into my tits!


That kitty gif is the most adorable thing in this world!!!  That round belly!


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Look at Cindel's post. I was waiting for Tumblr to upload that damn gif :lol
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman giving the "That's my boo." look before the slap :lmao


I didn't even pick that up :lol It just looks as if he was swinging his hand to me. But then that wouldn't make any sense. Making sure Seth remembers who he belongs to. :cool2

@RaneGaming :lmao


----------



## LPPrince

I won't be the one holding up a Roman Ass Blaster Reigns sign, but if someone ever does


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LPPrince said:


> I won't be the one holding up a Roman Ass Blaster Reigns sign, but if someone ever does


I Will Hold it With Assless Chaps on!


----------



## Tru365

WynterWarm12 said:


> Look at Cindel's post. I was waiting for Tumblr to upload that damn gif :lol
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman giving the "That's my boo." look before the slap :lmao


Damn! Y'all got the best Eagle eyes, 'cause I didn't see that and I've watched the match and interview a couple times.


----------



## Beatles123

Can, Can I just bow down to whoever made that...GLORIOUS powerpuff girls parody?  GOAT show meets GOAT stable!!!


----------



## LPPrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> Wyatts vs Shield will always be a missed opportunity. Crowd were so hot for that feud. Unfortunately, Bray is too occupied with Cena.


I wouldn't say it was a missed opportunity. Its in question right now, whether they do something with it later or drop it now. But we've had three battles between them as whole groups-

Shield/Wyatts I(Elimination Chamber)- Wyatt victory
Shield/Wyatts II(Raw)- Wyatt victory
Shield/Wyatts III(Main Event)- Shield victory

Who knows what'll happen on another day. I just hope the war's not over just yet.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Tru365 said:


> Damn! Y'all got the best Eagle eyes, 'cause I didn't see that and I've watched the match and interview a couple times.


Look at THE SMILE before ass tap, it's a someone is getting lucky tonight look.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Great to see Seth showing so much love for Bryan in that Wrestlemania diaries video. Had some footage from their ROH matches too and also a conversation between the two backstage. Also showed Rollins and Cesaro and Ambrose (in a hat) clapping backstage after Bryan entered, fresh off winning the WWEWHC at Mania.
> 
> DAT ROH brotherhood :bryan :rollins :cesaro


Noticed this.... The little look that Ambrose gave Rollins and then the right side of his mouth goes up into that little smile. It's a frigging great time to be a wrestling fan :clap :clap :clap

*DAT INDY BOYS KILQ
*

:bryan :rollins :cesaro :ambrose3


----------



## Tru365

DA said:


> Return to dah Shield Thread :rollins
> 
> Fucking loved their match vs the Wyatts on Main Event
> 
> Laughed for ages at Reigns just throwing himself over the announce table, still laughing at right now actually.
> 
> Ambrose's selling was amazing. Probably laughed just as hard again when he flopped on his face after the match and couldn't deliver the promo properly, was great how he still put over just how dangerous the Wyatts were too, when he did manage to say something
> 
> Speaking of promos, dat charismatic motherfucker :reigns
> 
> Rollins was just Rollins as usual :banderas


I'll give Reigns mucho props. He's been selling so well lately. He sold that beat down by Kane/NAO and now he sold that dive by Harper. He presence of mind in that moment to launch over the table as it seemed Harper didn't give enough force behind the push. 

Then he sold being 'knocked out' behind the announcer's table. You could practically see the Tweety birds fying over his head


----------



## LPPrince

RaneGaming said:


> WE Could get HHH doing his THING.
> 
> 
> Bray vs Dean for title with shield barred from ringside.
> Wyatt's come down Bray wins title
> 
> We get Wyatt vs Shield for a few months
> 
> And at SS Finally get the Evolution vs Shield (since am still shocked and can't see this on a B PPV)


I don't think Bray needs the belt though. The US title on Bray would look uncanny valley as fuck, I think(then again I've never thought that belt looked too good).


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LPPrince said:


> I don't think Bray needs the belt though. The US title on Bray would look uncanny valley as fuck, I think(then again I've never thought that belt looked too good).


He doesn't need to hold the belt you could have MR Sheep be his belt holding so bray does his on his knee's moment with MR Sheep holding the belt above his head.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RaneGaming said:


> Hater64: But reigns looks sooo good he can't be a top guy in wwe.
> Reigns: What's My Name?
> Hater: Roman Reigns!
> Reigns: You Dam Right (Pout)
> 
> Hater102: But Dean and Seth are better in-ring.
> LogicalFan: Reigns has been wrestling 3 years Both Dean And Seth have been wrestling around 10/11 years.
> Hater102: BUT BUT....
> LocicalFan: Have you seen how much Reigns has improved in last 3 years?
> Hater102: No...
> LogicalFan: Watch <Link Old Stuff> then <Link New Stuff> So whats stopping him from improving even more?
> Hater102: But Still i don't want him in main event...


You're right on this.
But there is an exaggeration on both sides.

Roman fans (some, not all) on this forum do not accept any criticism without getting offended.
Roman has improved, but he needs to improve more (this is not hate, quite the contrary, this is a wish that he gets better)

Roman is getting over, as Seth and Dean. 
Dean had children to cheer for him in Maine Event, Dean the least "Face" in WWE. 
Seth was the one to have "This is awesome" during the match.
The three members are getting over, because The Shield (as a group) is Over 

I saw someone on this forum saying that RAW as a Roman moment because he spear Triple H.
RAW was the beginning of The Shield vs Evolution, not Triple H vs Roman.

Roman fans (some, not all) are "putting the cart before the horse".


----------



## LPPrince

RaneGaming said:


> He doesn't need to hold the belt you could have MR Sheep be his belt holding so bray does his on his knee's moment with MR Sheep holding the belt above his head.


Hahaha, well. I don't know, guess I won't know unless they do it.


----------



## Wynter

What Roman fans have said he was ready to be pushed to the main event?
From what I've seen, everyone admits he's a bit green and needs more experience, but will be a big star in the future.

And criticism isn't bad at all. But those saying he's complete shit and hope he fails is straight fpalm.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> You're right on this.
> But there is an exaggeration on both sides.
> 
> Roman fans (some, not all) on this forum do not accept any criticism without getting offended.
> Roman has improved, but he needs to improve more (this is not hate, quite the contrary, this is a wish that he gets better)
> 
> Roman is getting over, as Seth and Dean.
> Dean had children to cheer for him in Maine Event, Dean the least "Face" in WWE.
> Seth was the one to have "This is awesome" during the match.
> The three members are getting over, because The Shield (as a group) is Over
> 
> I saw someone on this forum saying that RAW as a Roman moment because he spear Triple H.
> RAW was the beginning of The Shield vs Evolution, not Triple H vs Roman.
> 
> Roman fans (some, not all) are "putting the cart before the horse".


I Agree he still has some work 2 do for improving in the ring but if he keeps improving like he has the last year then fantastic. Also another *Problem* he might have is the whole NOT ALLOWED 2 do certain moves for example on the Randy Orton DVD he was told 2 stop using the top turnbuckle moves because higher chance of injury and they have an investment in each Wrestler.

As for his promo work only time will tell i feel main event was 1 of his best promo's and as i have said before i see Reigns using the cocky attitude of the rock on mic well having the aggressive style of benoit in the ring (not the technical side) just the explosiveness.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RaneGaming said:


> I Agree he still has some work 2 do for improving in the ring but if he keeps improving like he has the last year then fantastic. Also another *Problem** he might have is the whole NOT ALLOWED 2 do certain moves *for example on the Randy Orton DVD he was told 2 stop using the top turnbuckle moves because higher chance of injury and they have an investment in each Wrestler.
> 
> As for his promo work only time will tell i feel main event was 1 of his best promo's and as i have said before i see Reigns using the cocky attitude of the rock on mic well having the aggressive style of benoit in the ring (not the technical side) just the explosiveness.


You are right in everything you wrote.
This affects all wrestlers, not only Roman.

By the way, Dean used RKO in the Main Event. 
I want to see Dean RKO Orton :cheer


----------



## Banez

TMA

Too Much Analyzing.


----------



## LPPrince

Banez said:


> TMA
> 
> Too Much *Anal*yzing.


The Ass Blaster has left his mark


----------



## RicFlairOnMute

tylermoxreigns said:


> *DAT INDY BOYS KILQ
> *
> 
> :bryan :rollins :cesaro :ambrose3


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LPPrince said:


> The Ass Blaster has left his mark


----------



## LPPrince

Oh God I've started something

Have at it fangirls


----------



## CALΔMITY

RicFlairOnMute said:


>


:banderas

I swear this is gonna fucking happen someday. And I will weep tears of pure joy and happiness.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> What Roman fans have said he was ready to be pushed to the main event?
> From what I've seen, everyone admits he's a bit green and needs more experience, but will be a big star in the future.
> 
> And criticism isn't bad at all. But those saying he's complete shit and hope he fails is straight fpalm.


There were Roman fans who wanted him to have a match alone in Wrestlemenia, with Seth/Dean to support.
There were Roman fans said the next step for him is WWE title (I read this today)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Guys I found a silly










If someone could direct me to some info behind this match it would be most appreciated. :ambrose


----------



## Wynter

SóniaPortugal said:


> There were Roman fans who wanted him to have a match in Wrestlemenia alone with Seth/Dean to support.
> There were Roman fans said the next step for him is WWE title (I read this today)


:side:....I don't associate with those fans 

Nah, I'm on the "give him time." boat. The more experience he gets, the better for him (Y)


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> The problem with the Reigns haters is that they say that they're not hating only critising but nowhere in those critisms do they state that the guy can grow or improve, they write him off completely. Even when the arena is chanting his name and he holds the gold those same people are going to complain that he isn't over and he's being shoved down their throats. I will laugh at their tears.





Calabrose said:


> They just can't handle the swag. :reigns



Both of you have some FLAWLESS HAIR!






































LPPrince said:


> So what you're saying is, Titty Master is to Ambrose as Ass Blaster is to Reigns





LPPrince said:


> The Ass Blaster has left his mark


Hey boo...which one of these hoes claiming you? Wynter? Zero? Bunny? Rane? Who?


----------



## LPPrince

Calabrose said:


> Guys I found a silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could direct me to some info behind this match it would be most appreciated. :ambrose


Audition for Hercules.

The Rock got the part.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RicFlairOnMute said:


>


----------



## LPPrince

cindel25 said:


> Hey boo...which one of these hoes claiming you? Wynter? Zero? Bunny? Rane? Who?


Hahaha, I wish I had a gif of my reaction to that. I AM UNCLAIMED


----------



## cindel25

LPPrince said:


> Hahaha, I wish I had a gif of my reaction to that. I AM UNCLAIMED


Great. You're MINE.









Welcome to my Harem.

BANE BOO..Show him around and tell him the rules.


More Shield for ya'll!


----------



## Banez

cindel25 said:


> Great. You're MINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to my Harem.
> 
> BANE BOO..Show him around and tell him the rules.


but it's much more fun for him to find them out himself :lol


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

cindel25 said:


> Great. You're MINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to my Harem.
> 
> BANE BOO..Show him around and tell him the rules.











Think i got you beat


----------



## Wynter

:lmao at how Cindel took ownership of Prince


----------



## LPPrince

I love the direction this thread has taken


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


> Both of you have some FLAWLESS HAIR!














LPPrince said:


> Audition for Hercules.
> 
> The Rock got the part.


:lel


----------



## LPPrince

As for the banana, Colt Cabana made a wrong turn


----------



## cindel25

Banez said:


> but it's much more fun for him to find them out himself :lol















RaneGaming said:


> Think i got you beat






WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao at how Cindel took ownership of Prince


:



LPPrince said:


> I love the direction this thread has taken


Good! I'm only here for sexing The Shield and my Harem. You can have serious discussion with the rest of these hoes. Just sit and look pretty for mama and I'll take care of you. 


COMMUNITY DICK TIME!





































His arms are so big and tasty!! Yaaaassssss


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


>





cindel25 said:


> COMMUNITY DICK TIME!





































:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LPPrince

cindel25 said:


> Just sit and look pretty for mama and I'll take care of you.


Alright.

Oh God I've been absorbed


----------



## CALΔMITY

Did somebody say COMMUNITY DICK? :ambrose3


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


>












Cali is that you??? :shocked:

Who influenced you in this behaviour? :hmm:


----------



## Wynter

This thread...I love it so much :lmao


----------



## LPPrince

I lurked these threads a ton before these last few days.

/wasrightfullyscurred


----------



## Banez

LPPrince said:


> I lurked these threads a ton before these last few days.
> 
> /wasrightfullyscurred


And this is how fast you got claimed.


----------



## LPPrince

Banez said:


> And this is how fast you got claimed.


I don't know if its because of the masks I found, photos earlier, general support of The Shield, or Ass Blaster

But holy shit was I in for a ride

The last 8 out of ten +reps I got were directly Shield related


----------



## Banez

LPPrince said:


> I don't know if its because of the masks I found, photos earlier, general support of The Shield, or Ass Blaster
> 
> But holy shit was I in for a ride


never a dull day in the shield thread


----------



## LPPrince

Banez said:


> never a dull day in the shield thread


Hah, noted


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cali is that you??? :shocked:
> 
> Who influenced you in this behaviour? :hmm:


I don't know what came over me.









OH RIGHT IT WAS AMBROSE









_(I totally blame you btw Zero)_


----------



## DA

Calabrose said:


>


:|


----------



## LPPrince

/would run


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> I don't know what came over me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH RIGHT IT WAS AMBROSE


Ladies and gentlemen, I have an announcement to make. Calabrose has officially crossed over to the dark side.


----------



## cindel25

tylermoxreigns said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao



Sis Wife..fall back!




LPPrince said:


> Alright.
> 
> Oh God I've been absorbed


Looking good boo! :yum:



For Sparrow and the rest of the SLUTTY BUSSY hoe train...





























I totes agree...it was HILARIOUS watching you trying to twerk..









You mad huh? :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


> For Sparrow and the rest of the SLUTTY BUSSY hoe train...


Girl I am done. DONE.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have an announcement to make. Calabrose has officially crossed over to the dark side.



WELCOME CALABROSE TO TEAM MONEY TEAM!!










WE ARE GOING TO HAVE SOME MUCH FUN!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler: cringing for roman i can feel him sleeping on the couch from this pic













She be severely pissed looking


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: cringing for roman i can feel him sleeping on the couch from this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She be severely pissed looking


He Wouldn't Sleep on my couch


----------



## LPPrince

Seth said in his interview that his girlfriend of six years can't wait for this to all be over.

"this" being all the attention he gets

He told her she better get used to it since its not ending any time soon

Same goes for Roman's bird

If I was wrestling for WWE, I'd be terrified

Walking down the street I'd run into real life versions of this thread

I think I'd run screaming, and I love ladies


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


> WELCOME CALABROSE TO TEAM MONEY TEAM!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE ARE GOING TO HAVE SOME MUCH FUN!


Only team to be on boo.











SubZero3:16 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, I have an announcement to make. Calabrose has officially crossed over to the dark side.


It was only a matter of time.
With all that said it is time for me to make my hasty exit. Ambrose cannot wait for much longer.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: cringing for roman i can feel him sleeping on the couch from this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She be severely pissed looking


She doesn't looked pissed to me. :draper2

That's just her resting face. It happens to me too. People tell me that I looked upset but really I'm cool. Sometimes I don't feel like smiling especially when there is no reason to be. Besides I would be sideyeing the interviewer who was trying to flirt with my fiance in front of me too.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

LPPrince said:


> Seth said in his interview that his girlfriend of six years can't wait for this to all be over.
> 
> "this" being all the attention he gets
> 
> He told her she better get used to it since its not ending any time soon
> 
> Same goes for Roman's bird
> 
> If I was wrestling for WWE, I'd be terrified
> 
> Walking down the street I'd run into real life versions of this thread
> 
> I think I'd run screaming, and I love ladies



How i feel the shield Bromance Started


----------



## LPPrince

cindel25 said:


> Looking good boo! :yum:


I just noticed the +rep you gave me included with the comment of you riding me and I just

*there's a shield gif for this somewhere probably*


----------



## DareDevil

RaneGaming said:


> How i feel the shield Bromance Started


So are we down to the gay porn reaction gifs now? (Y)


----------



## cindel25

LPPrince said:


> Seth said in his interview that his girlfriend of six years can't wait for this to all be over.
> 
> "this" being all the attention he gets
> 
> He told her she better get used to it since its not ending any time soon
> 
> Same goes for Roman's bird
> 
> If I was wrestling for WWE, I'd be terrified
> 
> Walking down the street I'd run into real life versions of this thread
> 
> I think I'd run screaming, and I love ladies


Let me be serious for a moment... 

Seth girlfriend didn't mind flaunting her relationship with Seth all over IG and Twitter. 

Roman's girlfriend, I heard was mean to some of the fans although I did not see that myself. I can understand her situation cause she's getting hate out of nowhere and she's not out there like that. 

They are going to have to deal with it in their own way cause it's hard being in a relationship with WWE wrestler.

Also Jey wife was a bit overwhelmed from what I saw at the HOF which is probably why Jey is the private twin.


----------



## LPPrince

The life is tough, for the superstars and for anyone connected to them that close. That much is fact, poor folks.

Wish fans would give them a break to live their lives, haha


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Let me be serious for a moment...
> 
> Seth girlfriend didn't mind flaunting her relationship with Seth all over IG and Twitter.
> 
> Roman's girlfriend, I heard was mean to some of the fans although I did not see that myself. I can understand her situation cause she's getting hate out of nowhere and she's not out there like that.
> 
> They are going to have to deal with it in their own way cause it's hard being in a relationship with WWE wrestler.
> 
> Also Jey wife was a bit overwhelmed from what I saw at the HOF which is probably why Jey is the private twin.


I bet the ones that Roman's gf was being mean to were the ones who were saying that she wasn't pretty enough to be with him. Bitch you mad that he chose her over you? Girl bye. I could bet that if Roman turned up with the standard wrestler cookie cutter gf/wife with blonde hair and fake tits and white skin, nary a peep would've been heard.


----------



## DareDevil

LPPrince said:


> The life is tough, for the superstars and for anyone connected to them that close. That much is fact, poor folks.
> 
> Wish fans would give them a break to live their lives, haha


I know right? That's why we're called *Fans*, not Friends. Some people need to learn the difference, no one gets to chose who they can or can't be with. They're the only ones allowed to chose their life.


----------



## LPPrince

Human beings are weird


----------



## DareDevil

LPPrince said:


> Human beings are weird


 So you ain't human?


----------



## LPPrince

DareDevil said:


> So you ain't human?


Nope, I'm a riot shield that one of the Shield members were originally gonna carry to the ring

Vince McMahon would have none of me

Getting a new gimmick as I type this /developmental


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DareDevil said:


> I know right? That's why we're called *Fans*, not Friends. Some people need to learn the difference, no one gets to chose who they can or can't be with. You wanna know who's the only person that decides who they can be with? THEM!


Absolutely this. 

Sometimes I think there is a time and a place, and certain people do it on purpose. Like those calling after Reigns could've/should've had the respect for his wife/daughter at Raw when they were being particularly obnoxious shouting out at him in front of them both.

Then again it's about being secure in yourself/relationship. I'm quite shocked tbh considering the length of time that both Rollins' and Reigns' girls have been around that they question their guys or get a little mad. Like surely by now you should know it's either stay as it is or they'll stray???

Edit: I worded the latter paragraph wrong, not question them but get weary about their guys being in situations around tons of girls even after all this time.


----------



## LPPrince

So many lurkers right now


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Absolutely this.
> 
> Sometimes I think there is a time and a place, and certain people do it on purpose. Like those calling after Reigns could've/should've had the respect for his wife/daughter at Raw when they were being particularly obnoxious shouting out at him in front of them both.
> 
> Then again it's about being secure in yourself/relationship. I'm quite shocked tbh considering the length of time that both Rollins' and Reigns' girls have been around that they question their guys or get a little mad. Like surely by now you should know it's either stay as it is or they'll stray???
> 
> Edit: I worded the latter paragraph wrong, not question them but get weary about their guys being in situations around tons of girls even after all this time.


Yeah you need to have a certain mindset to deal with it. I would be sitting there with a smug smile probably joining in with the catcalls too and be thinking go on bitches scream for him cause I'm the only one actually hitting it :lol :cool2


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> Absolutely this.
> 
> Sometimes I think there is a time and a place, and certain people do it on purpose. Like those calling after Reigns could've/should've had the respect for his wife/daughter at Raw when they were being particularly obnoxious shouting out at him in front of them both.
> 
> Then again it's about being secure in yourself/relationship. I'm quite shocked tbh considering the length of time that both Rollins' and Reigns' girls have been around that they question their guys or get a little mad. Like surely by now you should know it's either stay as it is or they'll stray???


If they stray it better be because of a good reason, I mean Seth's GF is beautiful as well as Roman's fiancé, if those two break up with them, I don't want to believe that it was because of some stupid fangirls. Fangirls that shouldn't have been dwelling in Romans' and Seth's private life in the first place. I would honestly get ashamed of saying, I'm a Shield fangirl and people going. "Oh, so you're one of those stalker obsessive chicks?"


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I bet the ones that Roman's gf was being mean to were the ones who were saying that she wasn't pretty enough to be with him. Bitch you mad that he chose her over you? Girl bye. I could bet that if Roman turned up with the standard wrestler cookie cutter gf/wife with blonde hair and fake tits and white skin, nary a peep would've been heard.


(obviously i don't know her) but i get the impression that roman's gf isn't the bitchy type, i mean just looking at her she doesn't seem like a nasty person. _if_ she has said anything to any of the fans it must have been to stalkerish little girls that can't tell the difference between fantasy and reality.
they need to realize that roman isn't _theirs_. the same goes with seth and dean fans, and if they really did say she's not good looking enough to be with roman....


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> I bet the ones that Roman's gf was being mean to were the ones who were saying that she wasn't pretty enough to be with him. Bitch you mad that he chose her over you? Girl bye. I could bet that if Roman turned up with the standard wrestler cookie cutter gf/wife with blonde hair and fake tits and white skin, nary a peep would've been heard.


TRUTH. Not pretty enough...they been together since college. I can't. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Absolutely this.
> 
> Sometimes I think there is a time and a place, and certain people do it on purpose. Like those calling after Reigns could've/should've had the respect for his wife/daughter at Raw when they were being particularly obnoxious shouting out at him in front of them both.
> 
> Then again it's about being secure in yourself/relationship. I'm quite shocked tbh considering the length of time that both Rollins' and Reigns' girls have been around that they question their guys or get a little mad. Like surely by now you should know it's either stay as it is or they'll stray???
> 
> Edit: I worded the latter paragraph wrong, not question them but get weary about their guys being in situations around tons of girls even after all this time.


I think they both have a right to be concerned given their past indiscretions but they chose to stay. It's how they deal with it that matters.


----------



## LPPrince

The best relationships are based on who someone is and building a connection on that, not what someone is and being all weird about it.

They're probably alright, it isn't anything fans should worry about

What we should be doing is marveling over Shield/Wyatts III


----------



## Cashmere

I wish The Shield would wear those mask every show.


----------



## LPPrince

₵ash®;32729241 said:


> I wish The Shield would wear those mask every show.


I believe they will. Started at Mania, carried over to Raw, so I think its a permanent part of their entrance gear.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


> TRUTH. Not pretty enough...they been together since college. I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> I think they both have a right to be concerned given their past indiscretions but they chose to stay. It's how they deal with it that matters.


Exactly, let's be honest Roman was no oil painting for some time from the pics I've seen. 

I'm not really aware of any of the shit in the past to be honest. I've never really delved into that. Even when I used to dip in and out of Tyler Black on the indies, I just let that shit go over my head. Suppose given this info you can understand the slight weariness. 





LPPrince said:


> The best relationships are based on who someone is and building a connection on that, not what someone is and being all weird about it.
> 
> *They're probably alright, it isn't anything fans should worry about*
> 
> What we should be doing is marveling over Shield/Wyatts III


Exactly, should be here for the wrestling first and foremost.


----------



## cindel25

₵ash®;32729241 said:


> I wish The Shield would wear those mask every show.


Like this:


----------



## LPPrince

Mask is at the post office. This mask that will never be worn outside of me watching Raw in privacy.


----------



## Cashmere

Hahaha they look so badass.


----------



## LPPrince

On Halloween, The Shield will portray a different member of the group.

They've already got the masks. /firststep


----------



## Shenroe

LPPrince said:


> Mask is at the post office. This mask that will never be worn outside of me watching Raw in privacy.


I will wear it even at school. You need to spread the good news anywhere you can


----------



## LPPrince

I'll find other ways to hype Hounds and Buzzards, hahaha


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean fanbase infected their craziness to Seth/Roman fanbase :|

I hope that this stops here and does not reach the level that some Dean "fans" treat Renee or any female person who is 5 feet of Dean :argh:


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> Dean fanbase infected their craziness to Seth/Roman fanbase :|
> 
> I hope that this stops here and does not reach the level that some Dean "fans" treat Renee or any female person who is 5 feet of Dean :argh:


:lel I bet some of Dean's Psycho fangirls already sent death threads to Renee. :fpalm



LPPrince said:


> The best relationships are based on who someone is and building a connection on that, not what someone is and being all weird about it.
> 
> They're probably alright, it isn't anything fans should worry about
> 
> *What we should be doing is marveling over Shield/Wyatts III*


I'm expecting round 4 anxiously. :mark: :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

DareDevil said:


> :lel I bet some of Dean's Psycho fangirls already sent death threads to Renee. :fpalm


Yep 
And fans who took pictures with Dean also received


----------



## LPPrince

If Shield/Wyatts IV happens, I'm hoping for another Shield win

Then have the tie breaker at Shield/Wyatts V


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> Yep
> And fans who took pictures with Dean also received


Wow, So I shall prepare myself for the death threads then. When and If I meet Dean, I'm going to Raw the 28th :mark: :cheer also if I have the gut to even talk to him.



LPPrince said:


> If Shield/Wyatts IV happens, I'm hoping for another Shield win
> 
> Then have the tie breaker at Shield/Wyatts V


YES!! This Saga needs to go on and conclude epically.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I was on twitter and people were talking about how all the current champions are from NXT, all exept Dean. 
Dean must be only one "new" talent that did not come from NXT. 
Or am I wrong?


----------



## LPPrince

DareDevil said:


> YES!! This Saga needs to go on and conclude epically.


Definitely. Perhaps they don't face each other again till a big PPV, or they have IV at another base show and then have the blow off at a major PPV.

If The Shield miraculously held together till WM31, I'd love to see it happen there.


----------



## Creative name

Ambrose came from NXT.


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> I was on twitter and people were talking about how all the current champions are from NXT, all exept Dean.
> Dean must be only one "new" talent that did not come from NXT.
> Or am I wrong?


Yeah, when FCW fused with NXT, Dean was no longer there, he was traveling with Raw doing a bunch of dark matches, I'm not too sure about Roman, but I think he was on NXT, the one that was being the king of NXT was Seth, that I know, but Dean just had some dark matches on NXT, that's it. But he's still considered an NXT called up, even if he wasn't really there, but since he was on FCW and FCW is now NXT.. well, you get it.


----------



## Creative name

The Usos aren't from NXT though.


----------



## DareDevil

Creative name said:


> The Usos aren't from NXT though.


Well then, I don't know what happened there then.



LPPrince said:


> Definitely. Perhaps they don't face each other again till a big PPV, or they have IV at another base show and then have the blow off at a major PPV.
> 
> If The Shield miraculously held together till WM31, I'd love to see it happen there.


SummerSlam? SS? I mean right now it seems like they're going for Shield and Bryan vs Authority, so, I don't really know how is that going to play out.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Creative name said:


> Ambrose came from NXT.


Dean was in FCW, where he had his feud with Seth.
He was not on NXT, as we know it today.

Rollins was on both


----------



## LPPrince

DareDevil said:


> Well then, I don't know what happened there then.
> 
> 
> 
> SummerSlam? SS? I mean right now it seems like they're going for Shield and Bryan vs Authority, so, I don't really know how is that going to play out.


Well, Survivor Series makes sense. Shield/Wyatts IV, gimmick match of some sort.


----------



## DareDevil

LPPrince said:


> Well, Survivor Series makes sense. Shield/Wyatts IV, gimmick match of some sort.


So the way I see it is this, Shield with Bryan v Authority/Evolution leading up to Summerslam. Then Trips hires Wyatts to deal with The Shield then that feud can lead up to Survivor Series on a TORNADO TAG TEAM MATCH!!!


----------



## Cashmere

The Shield vs Evolution = Awesome sauce


----------



## LPPrince

DareDevil said:


> So the way I see it is this, Shield with Bryan v Authority/Evolution leading up to Summerslam. Then Trips hires Wyatts to deal with The Shield then that feud can lead up to Survivor Series on a TORNADO TAG TEAM MATCH!!!


I don't see the Wyatts being hired, then again there is that higher power schtick

Would be interesting if The Wyatts found some reason to go after The Shield again, The Authority gets in the way, and we end up with The Authority vs. The Wyatts vs. The Shield in some fashion


----------



## DareDevil

LPPrince said:


> I don't see the Wyatts being hired, then again there is that higher power schtick
> 
> Would be interesting if The Wyatts found some reason to go after The Shield again, The Authority gets in the way, and we end up with The Authority vs. The Wyatts vs. The Shield in some fashion


Well they work for the devil don't they? But Wyatts vs Authority vs Shield sounds nice. Really really nice.


----------



## LPPrince

DareDevil said:


> Well they work for the devil don't they? But Wyatts vs Authority vs Shield sounds nice. Really really nice.


At the same time though, it may be too much. I do want to see Evolution vs. The Shield, so perhaps The Wyatts should be involved elsewhere. Multi-man matches get complicated the more that are added.


----------



## PUNKY

has anyone got a link for part 3 of the behind the scenes interview that aired on the network ? i found the first 2 on deanambrose.net but it hasn't got part 3 for some reason. has it even aired yet ?


----------



## DareDevil

LPPrince said:


> At the same time though, it may be too much. I do want to see Evolution vs. The Shield, so perhaps The Wyatts should be involved elsewhere. Multi-man matches get complicated the more that are added.


It seems complicated but it can happen, Evoluton vs Shield is bound to happen, and like I said, maybe drag on this feud up until Sumerslam, then Wyatt's vs The Shield up to Survivor Series. We still need to see Dean and Bray go at it at the mic.

@Punky, nope sorry, if I find anything I'll tell you.


----------



## jarrelka

LPPrince said:


> The life is tough, for the superstars and for anyone connected to them that close. That much is fact, poor folks.
> 
> Wish fans would give them a break to live their lives, haha


They have it pretty easy compared to other people. Most if not all wwe wrestlers can travel to a country like sweden where I live on a vacation and trust me nobody would recognise them aside from maybe ten people. They can walk down many streets in usa without getting a bunch of people jumping on them. 

Justin Bieber cant walk outside of his house without a bodyguard. He literally has fans and paparazzi waiting outside of his house when he sleeps for him to get out. Shit like that is tough. The wwe lifestyle might be tough but its not that bad. Id rather be a wrestler in japan though banking 6-7 figures yet people not giving a fuck about me.


----------



## LPPrince

DareDevil said:


> It seems complicated but it can happen, Evoluton vs Shield is bound to happen, and like I said, maybe drag on this feud up until Sumerslam, then Wyatt's vs The Shield up to Survivor Series. We still need to see Dean and Bray go at it at the mic.
> 
> @Punky, nope sorry, if I find anything I'll tell you.


On the mic, Seth vs HHH

Thats what I want to see


----------



## PUNKY

DareDevil said:


> It seems complicated but it can happen, Evoluton vs Shield is bound to happen, and like I said, maybe drag on this feud up until Sumerslam, then Wyatt's vs The Shield up to Survivor Series. We still need to see Dean and Bray go at it at the mic.
> 
> @Punky, nope sorry, if I find anything I'll tell you.


ok thanks <3 if i do find it anywhere i'll post here as well incase anyone else hasn't seen it.


----------



## LPPrince

jarrelka said:


> They have it pretty easy compared to other people. Most if not all wwe wrestlers can travel to a country like sweden where I live on a vacation and trust me nobody would recognise them aside from maybe ten people. They can walk down many streets in usa without getting a bunch of people jumping on them.
> 
> Justin Bieber cant walk outside of his house without a bodyguard. He literally has fans and paparazzi waiting outside of his house when he sleeps for him to get out. Shit like that is tough. The wwe lifestyle might be tough but its not that bad. Id rather be a wrestler in japan though banking 6-7 figures yet people not giving a fuck about me.


You're comparing a singer and the attention he gets vs. wrestlers who bust their ass for a living with no breaks that get less attention.

C'mon.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> ok thanks <3 if i do find it anywhere i'll post here as well incase anyone else hasn't seen it.




part 3 was on the Smackdown before Wrestlemania


http://vimeo.com/91055276


----------



## LPPrince

So much Ambrose


----------



## Cashmere




----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> part 3 was on the Smackdown before Wrestlemania
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/91055276


wow, thank you Punky!!


----------



## jarrelka

LPPrince said:


> You're comparing a singer and the attention he gets vs. wrestlers who bust their ass for a living with no breaks that get less attention.
> 
> C'mon.


Im just talking about the fanpart. Yeah it can get rough as a wrestler having people come up to you all the time but its still a piece of cake compared to a justin bieber or britney spears. Those people cant walk a step without getting bothered. Wrestlers can.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Yeah this is truth. :
> 
> I already am moving on. Someone on tumblr made an ambrose request to me and she/he (not sure) is going to make it a tattoo once it's done. :banderas I've just been absorbed in that as of late.


:banderas Caly. So, how's my request coming along? 



cindel25 said:


> Why are hoes talking about the GOAT BO DALLAS? There is a thread for that.
> 
> SHIELD PEOPLE SHHHHHHIIIIIIEEEEELLLLLDDDDDD
> 
> That's right SLUTTY BUSSY! Tell em why you mad son!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So FLAWLESS HAIR is going to fail? hmmm well let him fail right into my tits!


:lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> I was about to write about how Roman has progressed and should be given props for that promo he cut on Main Event but......
> 
> 
> :side:
> 
> 
> Roman is getting sloppy. Slapping Seth's ass in public :no:


OK, who did that sig? I want one with Seth and Dean as Subzero and Reptile 

And well, I guess Roman figured it was time to stake HIS claim on Seth since Seth does it to him all the time :lol



RaneGaming said:


> WE Could get HHH doing his THING.
> 
> 
> Bray vs Dean for title with shield barred from ringside.
> Wyatt's come down Bray wins title
> 
> We get Wyatt vs Shield for a few months
> 
> And at SS Finally get the Evolution vs Shield (since am still shocked and can't see this on a B PPV)


Yes. It would get Shield/Wyatts on a major PPV (Summerslam) and Shield could topple Evolution on their 2nd anniversary and cement their dominance.

Plus, it's a good time for Bray to start holding a title.



RicFlairOnMute said:


>


OMG.



Calabrose said:


> Guys I found a silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could direct me to some info behind this match it would be most appreciated. :ambrose


:lmao :lmao :lmao

LPPrince, good luck in here. Your corruption begins soon :lol Whether it's Cindel or Rane, no mercy will be shown. Enjoy your stay. (Survival tip: If you stay under the radar, you may just escape )

Zero, I thought Caly crossed over once she started doing the Punkbrose drawings 



cindel25 said:


> For Sparrow and the rest of the SLUTTY BUSSY hoe train...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totes agree...it was HILARIOUS watching you trying to twerk..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mad huh? :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Sethie rocking that mask


You really love me, dontcha? 



LPPrince said:


> Seth said in his interview that his girlfriend of six years can't wait for this to all be over.
> 
> "this" being all the attention he gets
> 
> He told her she better get used to it since its not ending any time soon
> 
> Same goes for Roman's bird
> 
> If I was wrestling for WWE, I'd be terrified
> 
> Walking down the street I'd run into real life versions of this thread
> 
> I think I'd run screaming, and I love ladies


Well, it was going to be a tough road at the best of times. And tbh, much respect for her (and Roman's fiancee) for sticking around.

To be fair, though, while we're semi-nuts in here, it stays in here. :lol Personally, if I ever actually did see Seth, I'd sooner hide behind a Dumpster than throw myself at him. (Maybe I'd throw a bottle of conditioner)



DareDevil said:


> Wow, So I shall prepare myself for the death threads then. When and If I meet Dean, I'm going to Raw the 28th :mark: :cheer also if I have the gut to even talk to him.


:mark: :mark: :mark:



LPPrince said:


> On the mic, Seth vs HHH
> 
> Thats what I want to see


No, Seth vs Steph. Can you imagine those two just screeching at each other like the drama queens they are?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

DareDevil said:


> wow, thank you Punky!!




Punky?


----------



## CALΔMITY

You're fired Vick. :lol

@sparrow: I feel so shitty for forgetting, but what was your request again? :argh: You aren't the only one though. I forget stuff easily. The only reason why the tattoo one takes priority right now is because the person wants to get it done relatively soon.

Also, it's been a slow corruption. Even when i did my CMbrose art i was still shy when i posted it up for the world to see. I am less so now. I embrace the thirst.
:ambrose3


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> You're fired Vick. :lol
> 
> @sparrow: I feel so shitty for forgetting, but what was your request again? :argh: You aren't the only one though. I forget stuff easily. The only reason why the tattoo one takes priority right now is because the person wants to get it done relatively soon.
> 
> Also, it's been a slow corruption. Even when i did my CMbrose art i was still shy when i posted it up for the world to see. I am less so now. I embrace the thirst.
> :ambrose3


:lol It's OK--I'm like the queen of advanced Alzheimer's. I'll PM it to you.

Oh dear, everyone's slowly going down. I must remain strong! Punky, stay with me!


----------



## LPPrince

I'll live.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Also, adding onto what sparrow said on the previous page, I'll voice my carnal needs on the Internet. However, if I met any of them I'd be shy as fuck. Especially with Dean. :lol He seems like a chill dude, though.


----------



## LPPrince

Always be chill with wrestlers, they appreciate it. I've been to indy events, I've met some former superstars from WWE and current at the time WWE superstars, and if you're cool, generally they will be too. I remember my experience meeting Jericho quite fondly because of his words and manners, even though our picture together was total shit(like I even needed one).


----------



## JacqSparrow

LPPrince said:


> I'll live.


May the Shield force be with you 

:lol I actually once seriously thought about what would happen if I ever met them in person, and not a single scenario ends with "chill". Mostly me running away like a madman or breathing into a paper bag. Ah, the perks of being anti-social IRL 

Wow, I now officially know two people who've conversed with Jericho.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well yeah I kinda figured they would appreciate it more if the fans didn't go all crazy on them. :lol I would do my best to be cool, but I'd probably say something lame by mistake or something. I'm sure they get approached by fans all the time, but I dunno if I could do it. For all i know they don't mind it depending on the situation, but I wouldn't have it in me to approach Dean and hug him while he was going to his taxi like that Shield Babies girl did. She had some major courage to do that. (I think the fact that she's adorable gave her some bonus points too  )


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Well yeah I kinda figured they would appreciate it more if the fans didn't go all crazy on them. :lol I would do my best to be cool, but I'd probably say something lame by mistake or something. I'm sure they get approached by fans all the time, but I dunno if I could do it. For all i know they don't mind it depending on the situation, but I wouldn't have it in me to approach Dean and hug him while he was going to his taxi like that Shield Babies girl did. She had some major courage to do that. (I think the fact that she's adorable gave her some bonus points too  )


:lol When I saw those pics, I was like, WHOA *slow clap*. Your nerve is admirable.


----------



## LPPrince

I'm the total opposite of what normal fanboys seem to do. They'll flip their shit. I on the other hand believe that quite literally EVERYONE on the planet is equal, so when I see someone like an indy star or WWE superstar, I treat them like any other human being I may meet and converse with. Spoiler alert- They REALLY appreciate it. I actually just missed meeting Al Snow once, and some folks I knew told him he just missed me, and HE was bummed. Like, actually sad he missed me by mere minutes. What a top guy.

Tito Santana was humble as hell. Justin Credible was, well his namesake. Also he and his brother eat a lot, I swear to God the two of them and one of their wives split like 20 or so hot dogs, the fuck

I used to talk to a girl by the name of AJ Lee before she signed up for WWE's developmental. I remember how excited she was when she signed. I actually still remember her profile picture online at the time, of her standing on the second turnbuckle with her hair flowing in the wind. I thought it was the perfect image behind the girl who made it to the dev center, and look at her now, holy shit.

Jim Ross is cool. Straightforward, honest, and wise. Will tell you what he thinks you need to know. That and his barbecue sauce is fucking amazing, like seriously go buy some.

etc etc I could keep going, but you get the gist of it

Cool folks, but still people. No matter what they do, how high they go or how far they fall, they're still people. Treat them as such and you'll get treated in kind.


----------



## Bushmaster

Got a pre sale password for MITB tickets :mark: I've been to Mania, Survivor Series, Royal Rumble, Night of Champions and a few big Raws but I'm probably most excited for this PPV. MITBs are usually great, might even get to see someone from the Shield in the MITB match


----------



## JacqSparrow

LPPrince said:


> I'm the total opposite of what normal fanboys seem to do. They'll flip their shit. I on the other hand believe that quite literally EVERYONE on the planet is equal, so when I see someone like an indy star or WWE superstar, I treat them like any other human being I may meet and converse with. Spoiler alert- They REALLY appreciate it. I actually just missed meeting Al Snow once, and some folks I knew told him he just missed me, and HE was bummed. Like, actually sad he missed me by mere minutes. What a top guy.
> 
> Tito Santana was humble as hell. Justin Credible was, well his namesake. Also he and his brother eat a lot, I swear to God the two of them and one of their wives split like 20 or so hot dogs, the fuck
> 
> I used to talk to a girl by the name of AJ Lee before she signed up for WWE's developmental. I remember how excited she was when she signed. I actually still remember her profile picture online at the time, of her standing on the second turnbuckle with her hair flowing in the wind. I thought it was the perfect image behind the girl who made it to the dev center, and look at her now, holy shit.
> 
> Jim Ross is cool. Straightforward, honest, and wise. Will tell you what he thinks you need to know. That and his barbecue sauce is fucking amazing, like seriously go buy some.
> 
> etc etc I could keep going, but you get the gist of it
> 
> Cool folks, but still people. No matter what they do, how high they go or how far they fall, they're still people. Treat them as such and you'll get treated in kind.


You've met AJ? :mark: She's totally one of my muses. And JR? Wow!

:lol I'm terrible around people in general--I'm better at talking through my fingers than my mouth. Which is why I love this place 

:cheer Woot, Soup!

Edit: OK, my brother just cracked me up. Apparently, he dreamed that Dean tracked down our dog and had the Shield beat her down :lmao He woke up because he was so shocked.


----------



## CALΔMITY

LPPrince said:


> I'm the total opposite of what normal fanboys seem to do. They'll flip their shit. I on the other hand believe that quite literally EVERYONE on the planet is equal, so when I see someone like an indy star or WWE superstar, I treat them like any other human being I may meet and converse with. Spoiler alert- They REALLY appreciate it. I actually just missed meeting Al Snow once, and some folks I knew told him he just missed me, and HE was bummed. Like, actually sad he missed me by mere minutes. What a top guy.
> 
> Tito Santana was humble as hell. Justin Credible was, well his namesake. Also he and his brother eat a lot, I swear to God the two of them and one of their wives split like 20 or so hot dogs, the fuck
> 
> I used to talk to a girl by the name of AJ Lee before she signed up for WWE's developmental. I remember how excited she was when she signed. I actually still remember her profile picture online at the time, of her standing on the second turnbuckle with her hair flowing in the wind. I thought it was the perfect image behind the girl who made it to the dev center, and look at her now, holy shit.
> 
> Jim Ross is cool. Straightforward, honest, and wise. Will tell you what he thinks you need to know. That and his barbecue sauce is fucking amazing, like seriously go buy some.
> 
> etc etc I could keep going, but you get the gist of it
> 
> Cool folks, but still people. No matter what they do, how high they go or how far they fall, they're still people. Treat them as such and you'll get treated in kind.


Words of the wise right here. :clap

Congrats Soup! Make a super cool sign :mark:


----------



## WrayBryatt

heres a dean nterview


http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/04/11/wwes-dean-ambrose-on-the-shields-face-turn


----------



## Bushmaster

Only sign i have ever made for a show and that was for Mania :lmao


Spoiler: Praise the Sun















If i do go with a sign it'll be something simple. Maybe just a huge sign saying Kaitlyn's Spear > Reigns Spear or something mentioning how Seth "the Architect" Rollins is the best member of the Shield by a mile.

Hell, maybe i'll just blowup the dbl blackout and wave that around at MITB 

:mark:







:mark:


----------



## midnightmischief

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i know this one is probably too small but just incase i found this one on tumblr.




thanks for this punky... unfortunately I am now told I cannot use animated gifs for my signature. oh well, I will stick with this one - he is still DAMN hot. lol


----------



## WrayBryatt

> Triple H ‏@TripleH Apr 8
> Don't worry, @WWERomanReigns, @WWERollins & @TheDeanAmbrose. I know all your names. I'll spell them right in your obituaries. #MainEvent


----------



## midnightmischief

WrayBryatt said:


>




I will never get sick of that arse opps I mean sass (honest :angel )


----------



## JacqSparrow

SoupBro said:


> Only sign i have ever made for a show and that was for Mania :lmao
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Praise the Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i do go with a sign it'll be something simple. Maybe just a huge sign saying Kaitlyn's Spear > Reigns Spear or something mentioning how Seth "the Architect" Rollins is the best member of the Shield by a mile.
> 
> Hell, maybe i'll just blowup the dbl blackout and wave that around at MITB
> 
> :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


I say go for a blowup of the Double Blackout 

I'm not entirely sure if this vid has been posted on here yet, but another Seth interview from Axxess:








> "You know, we never went out of our way to do anything that is… We're doing the exact same thing that we've always done; we're just focusing it in a different direction. Our destruction is now pointed at the same place as fans -- our enemies that are in our sights are the same people who fans might see as enemies. Look, we haven't changed anything we've done, and we don't do anything any differently; it's just positioned in a different way, so people might feel a different way about it."


 Dean explaining perfectly just why the Shield's face turn works so well. :lol Though this interview definitely confirms he's a born heel.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Hell, maybe i'll just blowup the dbl blackout and wave that around at MITB
> 
> :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


Ohmygod :banderas

I'd mark out and laugh if you did.


----------



## Banez

i've always admired the effort people put on signs.. some of them have really seen effort to stand out with their signs


----------



## Reaper

I'm starting to mark out for Reigns almost as much as I am for Bryan ... What a world we live in seriously. Just a few months ago, I couldn't stop hating the WWE for shoving him down our throats. Now I want more of him as he seems to be growing into his role and loving it. HHH vs Reigns could be a big money match at Mania 31.

Plus after a revitalization of my markdom for Warrior in the wake of his death  ... I need a new big man to cheer for and that's Reigns. I have huge expectations from him now .. waiting to see if he can ever live up to that kind of legendary status.


----------



## Reaper

JacqSparrow said:


> I say go for a blowup of the Double Blackout
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if this vid has been posted on here yet, but another Seth interview from Axxess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean explaining perfectly just why the Shield's face turn works so well. :lol Though this interview definitely confirms he's a born heel.


Well, clearly another reason why this group is the greatest group the WWE has put together since DX and Evolution. 

There's one guy born to be a babyface. There's another that's born to be a heel .. and one that's just a freaking monster that can go either way ... I can imagine the creative meetings between the guys .. the alternating view points .. the elaborations .. the ideas. Must be really cool to be them right now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm starting to mark out for Reigns almost as much as I am for Bryan ... What a world we live in seriously. Just a few months ago, I couldn't stop hating the WWE for shoving him down our throats. Now I want more of him as he seems to be growing into his role and loving it. HHH vs Reigns could be a big money match at Mania 31.
> 
> Plus after a revitalization of my markdom for Warrior in the wake of his death  ... I need a new big man to cheer for and that's Reigns. I have huge expectations from him now .. waiting to see if he can ever live up to that kind of legendary status.


That's a big spot to fill. :banderas
I'm sure that with time he will live up to your expectations. All three of those boys are legends in the making.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reaper Jones said:


> Well, clearly another reason why this group is the greatest group the WWE has put together since DX and Evolution.
> 
> There's one guy born to be a babyface. There's another that's born to be a heel .. and one that's just a freaking monster that can go either way ... I can imagine the creative meetings between the guys .. the alternating view points .. the elaborations .. the ideas. Must be really cool to be them right now.


And the most remarkable part is how all three have worked together, despite being so different individually. Would love to be a fly on the wall for those discussions--the character analysis they do must be so intense to make it all jive so well.


----------



## DareDevil

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Punky?


Opps.  Sorry, LMDM


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Does anyone have a video of the in ring interview from Main Event?


----------



## Wynter

:banderas at Reaper becoming a Roman mark.
We need more of you in this thread :lol


----------



## PUNKY

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Does anyone have a video of the in ring interview from Main Event?


they have the whole match and interview on deanambrose.net i'll try and get you a link now.

http://vimeo.com/91474430 interview starts around the 22 min mark.


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> :banderas at Reaper becoming a Roman mark.
> We need more of you in this thread :lol


It was bound to happen eventually especially now that they've let others have their moments as well and slowed down on his push. 

He's much too talented and legit not to take seriously. You can see the amount of hard work he's putting into improving and filling the shoes he's being touted to fill. Those kinds of expectations have made other "chosen ones" crack. But it seems that him and Rock are made from similar stuff.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Great, will watch the match and interview and feedback. Thanks


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Seth knows the score!


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

That was an awesome match. :mark:

Dean was the star imo. Took the beating like a champ and sold it well. LOL at Reigns literally jumping over the announce table though. I like all 3 members of The Shield, I can see all of them going far. Shield/Wyatt matches/angles work so well. Seems to be an age since we had 2 rival stables gel like these groups do when they work together.

Rollins mic work really does impress me, he has improved a lot. He can be a top baby face in the future if they carry on his push after the group breaks up. I'm a big fan of his in-ring work. Seth seems to improve with every appearance.

Reigns attributes are obvious, he still has a bit of work to do on the mic but he has a solid move set that is easy for the fans to get behind. I'm glad they've sort of shifted focus back to all three guys now though and not focusing as heavily on Reigns as they have been. 

As for Dean, I feel he has A LOT more to come when he starts his singles run. Dare I say if you were to single out one member to say they've slightly forgotten about it's Dean. His singles run will be the making of him, I feel The Shield limits his character at the moment and when he breaks away from the group we will see a mega star born. I've been a big fan since his indy days.

I think the E have built all 3 guys up extremely well since debut and just hope they don't drop the ball because, along with Bray (who is another guy who should be a future legend)they have 4 potential superstars.


----------



## DareDevil

RaneGaming said:


> Seth knows the score!


And to think that it wasn't long ago, when they were beating him up and calling him goat face.



Stone Cold 4life said:


> That was an awesome match. :mark:
> 
> Dean was the star imo. Took the beating like a champ and sold it well. LOL at Reigns literally jumping over the announce table though. I like all 3 members of The Shield, I can see all of them going far. Shield/Wyatt matches/angles work so well. Seems to be an age since we had 2 rival stables gel like these groups do when they work together.
> 
> Rollins mic work really does impress me, he has improved a lot. He can be a top baby face in the future if they carry on his push after the group breaks up. I'm a big fan of his in-ring work. Seth seems to improve with every appearance.
> 
> Reigns attributes are obvious, he still has a bit of work to do on the mic but he has a solid move set that is easy for the fans to get behind. I'm glad they've sort of shifted focus back to all three guys now though and not focusing as heavily on Reigns as they have been.
> 
> As for Dean, I feel he has A LOT more to come when he starts his singles run. Dare I say if you were to single out one member to say they've slightly forgotten about it's Dean. His singles run will be the making of him, I feel The Shield limits his character at the moment and when he breaks away from the group we will see a mega star born. I've been a big fan since his indy days.
> 
> I think the E have built all 3 guys up extremely well since debut and just hope they don't drop the ball because, along with Bray (who is another guy who should be a future legend)they have 4 potential superstars.


I agree with everything that has been said here. Roman's gangstaish attitude is so hilarious, but hey, it got the crowd chanting his name. Seth definitely will be a top bby face eventually and I am in love with his ring work, as for Dean, his selling is just amazing and selling that beating like a champ and I agree The Shield limits his character and more now that they're faces but he sells his Shield gimmick really well, as of now I don't want them to break up.


----------



## BORT

*Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*

Honestly, I feel he's the hidden gem of the group. Sure, Ambrose is really good on the mic, but everywhere else he is decent imo. And Reigns, he's got a great look, but again everywhere else he isn't great.

But see now Seth, I feel he's great in ALL departments. He's got a pretty good look and isn't a "vanilla midget", he seems VERY comfortable on the mic, and when it comes to his wrestling ability I feel he's THE BEST out of those 3.

The fact that he has those 3 things basically on lock where as Ambrose and Reigns only have one particular thing that they are exceptional at, tells me that Seth is the actual guy with the highest chance of succeeding. He's got more of the things that fans demand in 2014 and this is why personally he's my favorite.


----------



## A$AP

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*

No :ti


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> And to think that it wasn't long ago, when they were beating him up and calling him goat face.


Priorities change. Now they take the battle to the BAWS!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*

I think the majority of this forum loves his in ring work the most.


----------



## Coach

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*

Second favourite, he will be huge though if and when pushed right


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*

I agree, Rollins is my favorite member of the shield. Never really saw the appeal of ambrose. Reigns is pretty good but I prefer seeing the stuff Rollins does.


----------



## Wynter

Teaming up with the guy Triple H hates the most at the moment, perfection :lol


----------



## michelem

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*

Mine. Great talent and pretty good in every aspect imo.


----------



## cindel25

Imma be like Mojo Rawley and get HYPED UP for Smackdown tonight! Tho I'm still sick and drinking OJ like it's liquor..


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*

He's the least favourite for me out of the 3, but yeah, he's a good wrestler.


----------



## Wynter

Oh shit, I totally forgot about SmackDown :lol


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*

The thing is, Ambrose heat died long time ago among the smarks. Nobody talks about him these days except his marks in the shield thread and when he is talked about, it's in a hate/bash way. Reigns has all the momentum right now. And again nobody underrate Seth like they did a year ago. So all this Ambrose is overhyped/overrated thing is outdated now.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*



A$AP said:


> No :ti


What exactly makes it laughable for someone to favor Seth over the other 2?


----------



## The CRA1GER

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*

Yeah he's my favorite but I think it has to do with watching him during his Tyler Black days.


----------



## Reaper

Banez said:


> Priorities change. Now they take the battle to the BAWS!


Nah. He's plugging it 'cuz he's heavily featured in it


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*

I think Seth is WF's most popular Shield member NOW. Earlier it was Reigns and before him, Ambrose. Which goes to show all three are insanely talented, whoever gets some focus gains followers.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> And to think that it wasn't long ago, when they were beating him up and calling him goat face.


Best way to irritate Triple H right now :lol



cindel25 said:


> Imma be like Mojo Rawley and get HYPED UP for Smackdown tonight! Tho I'm still sick and drinking OJ like it's liquor..


Oh no! *burritoes Cindel in blankets*


----------



## Banez

get well soon cindel boo!

@Reaper: not seen the dvd yet.


----------



## Joshi Judas

RaneGaming said:


> Seth knows the score!



Everyone tweet a quick thank you to Seth once you're done coz that Bryan doc is beautiful :mark: :mark:

And now they're on the same side :banderas

I'm not sure if Cesaro is a face or heel right now, but ever since I became a part of the IWC- this is the first time I'm marking for SO many faces- The Shield, Bryan, Cesaro, Paige kada

Bray's the only heel I cheer for I guess.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I think Seth is WF's most popular Shield member NOW. Earlier it was Reigns and before him, Ambrose. Which goes to show all three are insanely talented, whoever gets some focus gains followers.


SLUTTY BUSSY was always popular. He's busting it wide open for all the boys in the yard. 



















I tried to tell ya!


----------



## LPPrince

JacqSparrow said:


>


As I said, Noelle Foley is always the answer.


----------



## Reaper

Crowd is relatively equal for Reigns and Rollins at this point. High-flyers always get the pops as do the monsters. 

Ambrose is born natural heel and it's extremely rare for a heel (until and unless they've really wronged the top babyface of the company) to get heat or pops. Ambrose's ring-style is heel oriented. His promo style is heelish. His postures, movements, moveset is all heelish. Obviously he's going to get fewer pops than those guys ... In his case in particular, fewer pops don't mean jack when it comes to his talent. 

Ambrose will have his day because when the new generation takes over, they will need top heels and Ambrose will be there to more than fit the bill ... as long as they don't continue to treat him like other heels they've built up. His promo work, mannerisms and overall talent should elevate him to the #2 spot amongst the heels .. the rest is up to the WWE as to how they book him. 

That said, Ambrose better take lessons from HHH and actually start showing more of his technical expertise (or learn more since he's still young), because the audience is also changing and they want to see more pure wrestling as well.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I think Seth is WF's most popular Shield member NOW. Earlier it was Reigns and before him, Ambrose. Which goes to show all three are insanely talented, whoever gets some focus gains followers.


Or maybe because the cream always rises to the top.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Everyone tweet a quick thank you to Seth once you're done coz that Bryan doc is beautiful :mark: :mark:
> 
> And now they're on the same side :banderas
> 
> I'm not sure if Cesaro is a face or heel right now, but ever since I became a part of the IWC- this is the first time I'm marking for SO many faces- The Shield, Bryan, Cesaro, Paige kada
> 
> Bray's the only heel I cheer for I guess.


i want 4 vs 4 War Games more than i do anything NOW! i also i think teasing that HHH vs Bryan match for another 7 Weeks would be fantastic also they have more directions could be HHH + Wyatts or Evolution + Kane. so it leaves door open for the story line rather than ok fight x next month fight y.


----------



## Shenroe

I concur, very accurate.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*



Shenroe said:


> The thing is, Ambrose heat died long time ago among the smarks. Nobody talks about him these days except his marks in the shield thread and when he is talked about, it's in a hate/bash way. Reigns has all the momentum right now. And again nobody underrate Seth like they did a year ago. So all this Ambrose is overhyped/overrated thing is outdated now.


Nobody speaks of Dean beyond his fans in this forum??? 
Then Dean fanbase is bigger than I thought, because I always see many people talking about Dean (the vast majority do not even know the existence of this forum.

And you guys say that Roman fans do not overdo things.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*



its177 said:


> Or maybe because the cream always rises to the top.


You kidding me? The shift has clearly been on him lately, don't come with that cream rise to the top shit. They are both equally talented


----------



## DareDevil

*Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite member of The Shield?* YES, as so is Dean and Roman. But Dean is my favorite favorite of The Shield.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Oh boy what have I started. :ti

I think we should all just appreciate the epicness of The Shield. As I said, you can like all 3 members for totally different reasons which is why they work so well together.


----------



## Banez

i don't have any favourites on Shield. They all equally work well as a group which is good for the product.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*



SóniaPortugal said:


> Nobody speaks of Dean beyond his fans in this forum???
> Then Dean fanbase is bigger than I thought, because I always see many people talking about Dean (the vast majority do not even know the existence of this forum.
> 
> And you guys say that Roman fans do not overdo things.


I'm an Ambrose guy lol


----------



## Wynter

My favorite Shield member is Ambrolleigns :lol

All three of them are future main eventers whose individual strengths makes them BOSS 


Now that I gave my political answer, it's a toss up between Roman and Dean


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*



Shenroe said:


> I'm an Ambrose guy lol


(Y) :ambrose3 (Y)


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*



Shenroe said:


> The thing is, Ambrose heat died long time ago among the *smarks*. Nobody talks about him these days except his marks in the shield thread and when he is talked about, it's in a hate/bash way. Reigns has all the momentum right now. And again nobody underrate Seth like they did a year ago. So all this Ambrose is overhyped/overrated thing is outdated now.


Well Ambrose is still my personal favorite, but then again I'm not a smark. :ambrose


----------



## cindel25

Oh looky here... Sethie got ya'll fighting over him! 

SLUTTY BUSSY stays winnin! 

I blamed Sparrow and Wynter thirst. 










Thanks Sparrow & Bane boo for get well wishes. *cough cough*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Seth's been my favorite even when his promo skills were piss poor. Watching him improve so much, more than I even expected has been sweet and he's only gonna get better. So I'll always be biased to Rollins even though I like all three. I mean, if there was a triple threat, I'd like Rollins to win. When there's a six man, I want Rollins to hit his finisher or get the pin.

I could say all three equally, but where's the fun in that :draper2


----------



## Wynter

:side:....how am i always getting blamed for something...:side:

If you asked me last year who was my favorite? I would have probably said Dean without a doubt.
Roman was just eye candy to me at that point :lol But now? Dean and Roman are in a fierce battle for first while Seth sits comfortably in second :

Still, that doesn't stop me from marking out for each of them like a crazy bitch. I wish for all three of them to be insanely successful


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> My favorite Shield member is *Ambrolleigns* :lol
> 
> All three of them are future main eventers whose individual strengths makes them BOSS
> 
> 
> Now that I gave my political answer, it's a toss up between Roman and Dean


THIS, my fellow WF members.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I may be wrong but Dean is more popular than most people on this forum think.
It's like the belief that John Cena is not WWE Face


----------



## BORT

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*



Shenroe said:


> You kidding me? The shift has clearly been on him lately, don't come with that cream rise to the top shit. They are both equally talented


They rarely ever focus on Seth. Not even recently. They still 90% of the time focus on Reigns.

And who are you saying Seth is equal to?


----------



## Wynter

It's really hard choosing a favorite sometimes. Even though Seth mostly sits second on my list, sometimes he gives Roman and Dean some trouble for first spot too :lol Those three are just too got damn awesome for their own good.

I think that's pretty awesome and a testament to their talent. You got three guys in a group and they all stand out for different reasons. There isn't one clear superstar with two jobbers who's just holding him back. You got three future top guys here. No one is getting Jannetty'd in this stable in my opinion :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

LPPrince said:


> As I said, Noelle Foley is always the answer.


Noelle Foley is so kada kada kada


Ambrose is my favorite of the three and probably will always be, but Rollins and Reigns aren't that far behind really.


----------



## DareDevil

My favorite is and always be Dean, but I mark out like crazy when I see Seth wrestle and stay in awe when Roman shows his power.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SóniaPortugal said:


> I may be wrong but Dean is more popular than most people on this forum think.
> It's like the belief that John Cena is not WWE Face


Not so much among the casuals if you check any Shield related post from WWE's official Facebook. Reigns is head and shoulders above the other two when it comes to overall popularity. 

Not his fault and things will change with time, but that's how it is.



And people here still being diplomatic :side: :no:


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Everyone tweet a quick thank you to Seth once you're done coz that Bryan doc is beautiful :mark: :mark:
> 
> And now they're on the same side :banderas
> 
> I'm not sure if Cesaro is a face or heel right now, but ever since I became a part of the IWC- this is the first time I'm marking for SO many faces- The Shield, Bryan, Cesaro, Paige kada
> 
> Bray's the only heel I cheer for I guess.


It is awesome :mark: I'm downloading it for keeps too.

I don't care what Cesaro is at this point (maybe somewhere in between right now) but I have agree with you.

Except I cheer AJ too 



cindel25 said:


> SLUTTY BUSSY was always popular. He's busting it wide open for all the boys in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to tell ya!





cindel25 said:


> Oh looky here... Sethie got ya'll fighting over him!
> 
> SLUTTY BUSSY stays winnin!
> 
> I blamed Sparrow and Wynter thirst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sparrow & Bane boo for get well wishes. *cough cough*


I told you, boo  NINJA DRAMA QUEEN for the win.










*brings Cindel hot lemon water*

On a more serious note, Seth's always been my favorite because his in-ring work is just stunning. And now that he's improved so much on the mic and is getting much more time to shine, I'm just thrilled for him.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*



Shenroe said:


> I'm an Ambrose guy lol




LOL Ok 
So excuse me

Certain Roman fans have a tendency to overdo Roman popularity.
If he was so popular, as many people say, in his matches against Bray (terrible crowd) and Kane the crowd was more enthusiastic than they were.

And this applied to the other members 
I will not say that Seth is the most popular, where the crowd says "This is awesome" when he is in the match.

"The Shield" is popular, "The Shield" has the crowd screaming for them.
But when they are alone (in a match) that excitement dies quickly.

And apparently WWE (I think it was Triple H, thank you for this) realized this and will delay The Shield breakup


----------



## Wynter

I'm quite surprised how many Roman fans I've seen on sites outside of this forum. I'm so used to being in the minority when it comes to the Shield fans on here, I was kind of shocked :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ambrose is my favorite of the three and probably will always be, but Rollins and Reigns aren't that far behind really.


I'm in this boat. As much as Soup wants to convert all us Ambrose marks, there is kinda no going back even if we _wanted_ to. Plus, I am amazed at how far both Rollins and Reigns have come. I'm even amazed that :ambrose can even be face at all.


----------



## cindel25

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*



SóniaPortugal said:


> LOL Ok
> So excuse me
> 
> Certain Roman fans have a tendency to overdo Roman popularity.
> If he was so popular, as many people say, in his matches against Bray (terrible crowd) and Kane the crowd was more enthusiastic than they were.
> 
> And this applied to the other members
> I will not say that Seth is the most popular, where the crowd says "This is awesome" when he is in the match.
> 
> "The Shield" is popular, "The Shield" has the crowd screaming for them.
> But when they are alone (in a match) that excitement dies quickly.
> 
> And apparently WWE (I think it was Triple H, thank you for this) realized this and will delay The Shield breakup












It ain't that serious.


----------



## LPPrince

My favorite Shield member is Noelle Foley.


----------



## Banez

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> And people here still being diplomatic :side: :no:


Well if i have to choose... i'd choose Dean.. it's close with Dean and Seth but i'd choose Dean because atleast with Dean i don't have to envy his hairdo.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Not so much among the casuals if you check any Shield related post from WWE's official Facebook. Reigns is head and shoulders above the other two when it comes to overall popularity.
> 
> Not his fault and things will change with time, but that's how it is.
> 
> 
> 
> And people here still being diplomatic :side: :no:



WWE's official Facebook does not mean that everyone who sees and loves to go there. 

On twitter Seth has more followers that Roman, mean that Seth has more fans?
I do not speak of Dean in this comparison because he has 122 thousand followers, but he no deserved to have this followers.

I noticed that I never went to WWE's facebook :side:


----------



## Wynter

I swear, sometimes I think Dean Ambrose was made to be beat down. That man looks so glorious when he's in peril and can sell me the shoes on my feet :lol

Though, that kind of worries me sometimes. Dean has all the makings to be an amazing top heel who weaves chaos and fear into the roster. But he can easily be booked to be fed to faces since he looks so darn good getting his ass handed to him.

I would rather see him win some of his feuds thank you very much lol


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> I noticed that I never went to WWE's facebook :side:


DONT DO IT !!!!!!!

It's full of marks.. it's horrible "i'l quit watching WWE since you gave Batista the Rumble win"

"what is this bullshit, you ended Takers streak, how could you.. i'm NEVER watching again!"

"omg They gave that person a gimmick that actually works? How could you.. i'l never watch again!"

"What? you dropped the divas title from one talentless bitch to another? How could you i'l never watch again!"

you get the point.. they are NEVER happy about ANYTHING you present to them.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

1- Dean
2- Seth
3- Roman


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Is Seth Rollins anyone else's favorite Shield member?*



cindel25 said:


> It ain't that serious.


I'm calm. 
Now I will deal with Teeth


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> I swear, sometimes I think Dean Ambrose was made to be beat down. That man looks so glorious when he's in peril and can sell me the shoes on my feet :lol
> 
> Though, that kind of worries me sometimes. Dean has all the makings to be an amazing top heel who weaves chaos and fear into the roster. But he can easily be booked to be fed to faces since he looks so darn good getting his ass handed to him.
> 
> I would rather see him win some of his feuds thank you very much lol


I have a feeling he isn't going to be simply fed to people, like how Ziggler is, to make the other guy look good. Sure Ambrose really does sell the other opponent's offense really well, but he adds a different touch to it than Ziggler does with his selling. Also, nothing against Ziggler, but Ambrose's type of character is worth more than just monster fodder.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SóniaPortugal said:


> WWE's official Facebook does not mean that everyone who sees and loves to go there.
> 
> On twitter Seth has more followers that Roman, mean that Seth has more fans?
> I do not speak of Dean in this comparison because he has 122 thousand followers, but he no deserved to have this followers.
> 
> I noticed that I never went to WWE's facebook :side:



You really think you need to go to Facebook to find that Roman's the most popular??

Seth tweets more, plus he already had some followers from his developmental days. 

You can hear arenas popping the loudest for Roman, chanting his name. And like I said, if any Shield related post is made by WWE, just check the comments. Almost everyone is onboard the Reigns train.

Or that poll a few weeks ago as to who'd face Kane. You do remember Reigns winning that poll right?


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> Well if i have to choose... i'd choose Dean.. it's close with Dean and Seth but i'd choose Dean because atleast with *Dean i don't have to envy his hairdo*.


Lol, what hair? :


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> Lol, what hair? :


exactly my point! :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> exactly my point! :lol


So, I get to envy Seth's ugly blonde patch whenever he wrestles. :lol


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> So, I get to envy Seth's ugly blonde patch whenever he wrestles. :lol


i envy everyone with perfect hairdo and hairline :lol

Tonight's Smackdown.. was there a shield segment or something in it?


----------



## CALΔMITY

DareDevil said:


> Lol, what hair? :


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> i envy everyone with perfect hairdo and hairline :lol
> 
> Tonight's Smackdown.. was there a shield segment or something in it?


They do appear 

And Dean is definitely more than just jobber fodder. Even when he's been defeated, he still looks like a threat and a star.


----------



## Deptford

Dean has the coolest looking hair when it's wet but I'm sure most of would disagree and say Roman


----------



## Wynter

When Dean's hairline finally gives up on him, that day will be tragic :lol

I love Dean's hair when it's all messy and dry. It looks so fluffy and awesome.
I'm going to miss it when it's gone(next year lol).


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> Dean has the coolest looking hair when it's wet but I'm sure most of would disagree and say Roman


Roman's hair :banderas he should insure that mane.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> I love Dean's hair when it's all messy and dry. It looks so fluffy and awesome.
> I'm going to miss it when it's gone(next year lol).


We can't be youthful forever. Fact of life. Another fact of life is that the dude smokes so that plays a part in why he can look so much older than he is. I like his hair in every way he has had it, but I like his hair dry and fluffy the most. I like the way it compliments his face and it makes him look more his age too. :lol


----------



## Deptford

Off topic

Did they stop making Botchamanias?  
It's been too long since the last one like holy fuck. 

On Topic 


I like Dean's fluffy hair too. thanks for reminding me of it Caly. AWW I JUST GO AND HUG IT


----------



## Wynter

Yup. Dean+dry fluffy hair+that boyish grin=:homer 
I can never date a man with such a glorious mane like Roman.
I would spend too much time with this face-----> e_e 

Cause how dare he have hair more beautiful than mine :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> Off topic
> 
> Did they stop making Botchamanias?
> It's been too long since the last one like holy fuck.
> 
> On Topic
> 
> 
> I like Dean's fluffy hair too. thanks for reminding me of it Caly. AWW I JUST GO AND HUG IT


If Maffew stopped making botchamanias, I will cry.


----------



## Banez

maybe not enough botching for next botchamania?


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> maybe not enough botching for next botchamania?


Trips existence is a botch itself 8*D


----------



## cindel25

Calabrose said:


> We can't be youthful forever.


Except me..:genius


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup. Dean+dry fluffy hair+that boyish grin=:homer
> I can never date a man with such a glorious mane like Roman.
> I would spend too much time with this face-----> e_e
> 
> Cause how dare he have hair more beautiful than mine :lol


This right here is why I can't love Roman. I seethe in jealousy too much at that hair.

Boyish Dean tugs at my heartstrings, though


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


> Except me..:genius


Are you like me where even in your mid 20s you still look 18? Drives me fucking crazy.


----------



## Shenroe

WynterWarm12 said:


> When Dean's hairline finally gives up on him, that day will be tragic :lol
> 
> I love Dean's hair when it's all messy and dry. It looks so fluffy and awesome.
> *I'm going to miss it when it's gone(next year lol)*.


Nah, not anymore. I'm not sure what they did to him but he's not balding anymore. At this pace, maybe next year he will be 26 years old lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Are you like me where even in your mid 20s you still look 18? Drives me fucking crazy.


At least you weren't asked at the age of 22 whether you'd already graduated from sixth grade


----------



## cindel25

Calabrose said:


> Are you like me where even in your mid 20s you still look 18? Drives me fucking crazy.


I'm in my 30s and still get carded cause people believe I'm underage! Skin is FLAWLESS! :


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


> I'm in my 30s and still get carded cause people believe I'm underage! Skin is FLAWLESS! :


I have a feeling once I make it into my 30s I'll still get carded as well. People tell me it's a good thing, but at the same time everyone treats me like a kid.
TOO DAMN CUTE


----------



## PUNKY

JacqSparrow said:


> At least you weren't asked at the age of 22 whether you'd already graduated from sixth grade


i feel you jacq, i'm 23 soon but a new work colleague told me he thought i was 16 last week. :side:
also a police officer a couple months ago asked me why i wasn't in school :lol i'm like seriously dude !!! i left school 7 years ago. 

on topic: i love ambrose with the dry fluffy hair, i mean look at this pic. :yum:


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i feel you jacq, i'm 23 soon but a new work colleague told me he thought i was 16 last week. :side:
> also a police officer a couple months ago asked me why i wasn't in school :lol i'm like seriously dude !!! i left school 7 years ago.


Dont go correcting them especially if you are accused of something... if they don't check up your age n stuff thats their mistake :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

23 already are we? :side:


Is SD out yet? Someone PM'ing me links would be much appreciated (Y)


----------



## PUNKY

Banez said:


> Dont go correcting them especially if you are accused of something... if they don't check up your age n stuff thats their mistake :lol


haha yeah exactly banez, sometimes it's good to be mistaken for a kid i guess... you can get away with more stuff. 

EDIT 23 soon raven lol (if your even talking to me)


----------



## Wynter

Look in your inbox Raven!

I'm 22 and look my age. Soooooo I have no idea how you girls feel :lol

Instead of being annoyed by people about my age, it's my height.

No I don't play freaking basketball. That sport ruined my got damn knee! :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha yeah exactly banez, sometimes it's good to be mistaken for a kid i guess... you can get away with more stuff.
> 
> EDIT 23 soon raven lol (if your even talking to me)


Yeah who else would I be talking to lol. I'm closer to 24 but still say I'm 23 :draper2 :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Look in your inbox Raven!


Thanks (Y)

Got this and TNA Impact lined up soon as I get off work (in like 5 minutes )


----------



## CALΔMITY

> IGN: Was there a moment where you guys felt, "This is working, the three of us. It's resonating"?
> 
> Ambrose: I don't know that I can remember a first moment with us, but it was really early on when we could tell… Actually, you know what? I say that, but it was probably TLC 2012. That was our first real match together, and it was our first match in WWE. For myself that was my first match in WWE, so it was nearly a decade buildup to this one match. It took me that long to get here. For the other guys, they have their own personal journeys and stuff. Whatever it took to get there, that was the first time we were really going to find out -- you know, the crowd was going to see, and we were really going to find out ourselves just how well we could work together, because we were all on the same page. We knew we could trust each other, and we all had faith that we could deliver, but that was the first time any of us I think probably really felt that chemistry between us. It was so seamless and so easy, probably easier than we thought it was going to be. That was probably the moment where we were just like, "Yeah, this is a thing. This works."


source

I just knew that those three have such a strong bond, but I just love the way Ambrose talks about it. He also talks about what it has been like to transition from heels to faces. I dunno if this article has been posted in here yet.


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah who else would I be talking to lol. *I'm closer to 24 but still say I'm 23 :draper2 :lol*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks (Y)
> 
> Got this and TNA Impact lined up soon as I get off work (in like 5 minutes )


well yeah but it's next week so i'm telling everyone i'm 23 now lol
and eeew you watch tna. 

@wynter i use to be quite good at basketball actually, even though i'm only 5 ft. :lmao it's the only sport i'm any good at really... well i say good, i havn't played it since i left school but whatevs.


----------



## DA

Imagine having a debut match that will go down as one of the GOAT matches of this decade :ambrose3


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> well yeah but it's next week so i'm telling everyone i'm 23 now lol
> and eeew you watch tna.
> 
> @wynter i use to be quite good at basketball actually, even though i'm only 5 ft. :lmao it's the only sport i'm any good at really... well i say good, i havn't played it since i left school but whatevs.


Hold up a bit playa : We'll be the same age for a few months, no need to rush :lol

And TNA's like a trainwreck. You need to watch it to know HOW bad it is. Plus I hear they ripped off Daniel Bryan's title victory only 5 days later with Eric Young so should be hilarious :lmao



DA said:


> Imagine having a debut match that will go down as one of the GOAT matches of this decade :ambrose3


Wasn't expecting the debut to be THAT good honestly. Their final match (whenever that happens) better be one of the best too. Something like Shield/Wyatts at EC or even better.


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i feel you jacq, i'm 23 soon but a new work colleague told me he thought i was 16 last week. :side:
> also a police officer a couple months ago asked me why i wasn't in school :lol i'm like seriously dude !!! i left school 7 years ago.
> 
> on topic: i love ambrose with the dry fluffy hair, i mean look at this pic. :yum:


So you, me, Cindel, and Caly will age beautifully  Yes!

I hate basketball, though :lol I've gotten hit in the face with one too many times :side: I'm a badminton girl.

@Raven Seriously?? :fpalm

And I bet they can do even better than EC, especially if they know it will be their last match together.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Wasn't expecting the debut to be THAT good honestly. Their final match (whenever that happens) better be one of the best too. Something like Shield/Wyatts at EC or even better.


I don't doubt it will be.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Just popping in just to say hi. At work avoiding hugs *sigh*


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just popping in just to say hi. At work avoiding hugs *sigh*


Hi boo









Now go make that money.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just popping in just to say hi. At work avoiding hugs *sigh*


Zero!!!










Hi! :dance :dance :dance


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just popping in just to say hi. At work avoiding hugs *sigh*


Zero!!! *pokes you with a long stick*

Are we doing SD chat later?


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Just popping in just to say hi. At work avoiding hugs *sigh*


attack hug !!!




















oh yeah is sd chat on tonight ? EDIT oh and raven are you for real ? they seriously ripped off dbrys win lol i might have to give it a watch and see just how much of a trainwreck it really is.


----------



## Banez

Heya Zero *waves from long distance*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Hi guys!!! Of course Jacq.

I mean just because our office has dissolved and we're being sent to different places is no reason that I have to give someone a goodbye hug.Honestly, y'all humans need to control your emotions better. :side:

Edit: Punky please keep your cooties. Thank you. :cool2


----------



## Wynter

Today I learned, Zero isn't human and it all makes sense now.


----------



## LPPrince

I got my Shield maaaaask


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hi guys!!! Of course Jacq.
> 
> I mean just because our office has dissolved and we're being sent to different places is no reason that I have to give someone a goodbye hug.Honestly, y'all humans need to control your emotions better. :side:
> 
> Edit: *Punky please keep your cooties. Thank you.* :cool2












always rejecting me...


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hi guys!!! Of course Jacq.
> 
> I mean just because our office has dissolved and we're being sent to different places is no reason that I have to give someone a goodbye hug.Honestly, y'all humans need to control your emotions better. :side:
> 
> Edit: Punky please keep your cooties. Thank you. :cool2


Zero doesn't mind my cooties. :ambrose



LPPrince said:


> I got my Shield maaaaask


Luckyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## PUNKY

Calabrose said:


> *Zero doesn't mind my cooties. :ambrose
> *
> 
> Luckyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy












damn you caly !!!!


----------



## LPPrince

Okay, lets talk about the Shield's masks, shall we?

You could probably grate cheese with this thing, hahaha. Simple enough to put on. Gonna try to take some images that don't look like trash. Give me a few years.


----------



## JacqSparrow

BURN, Punky :lol

Silly humans, right, Zero? 

And woot, LPPrince! :cheer I'm excited to see!

Anyway, see you in about 7 hours, all  I'm out for now


----------



## PUNKY

JacqSparrow said:


> BURN, Punky :lol
> 
> Silly humans, right, Zero?
> 
> And woot, LPPrince! :cheer I'm excited to see!
> 
> Anyway, see you in about 7 hours, all  I'm out for now


see ya later, come back for chat !  and LPPrince are you posting here when uv took the pics ?


----------



## Wynter

People trying to hug you today, Zero?

Here boo.Have some Roman :











This pic was more for me than you


----------



## Beatles123

Now if they would just sell shield legs!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> damn you caly !!!!


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hi guys!!! Of course Jacq.
> 
> I mean just because our office has dissolved and we're being sent to different places is no reason that I have to give someone a goodbye hug.Honestly, y'all humans need to control your emotions better. :side:
> 
> Edit: Punky please keep your cooties. Thank you. :cool2


ZERO I HUGS YOU AND NEVER LETS GOOOOO!!!!!!! :cuss::cuss:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

cindel25 said:


> I'm in my 30s and still get carded cause people believe I'm underage! Skin is FLAWLESS! :





I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i feel you jacq, i'm 23 soon but a new work colleague told me he thought i was 16 last week. :side:
> also a police officer a couple months ago asked me why i wasn't in school :lol i'm like seriously dude !!! i left school 7 years ago.
> 
> on topic: i love ambrose with the dry fluffy hair, i mean look at this pic. :yum:


I Get carded for smokes all the time after i wet shave (and that's most of the time since i hate facial hair).

and LOL at the amount of shield threads getting merged <3 i was smart and avoid them.

watching smackdown now (hoping for something good)


----------



## LPPrince

JacqSparrow said:


> And woot, LPPrince! :cheer I'm excited to see!


Give me some time, trying to get used to it, hahaha


----------



## LPPrince

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> and LPPrince are you posting here when uv took the pics ?


I'm gonna take them specific FOR this thread.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WrayBryatt said:


> heres a dean nterview
> 
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/04/11/wwes-dean-ambrose-on-the-shields-face-turn


Thanks dude... Nice avatar btw :cesaro 




RaneGaming said:


> Seth knows the score!


I actually may have had to wipe a tear away after watching this two nights ago. What is wrong with me? Must have just been an emotional day. 





Spoiler: smackdown thoughts



Nice to see Daniel Bryan kinda coming to The Shield's aid and returning the favour with his Flying Knee on SD this week after Rollins and Ambrose laid into Kane and he tried to creep up on them in ring.

Just love seeing this dynamic between Shield and Daniel Bryan that doesn't rain on anyone's parade. They respect each others boundaries and let each other 'get their shit in' but know when its time to strike.

Of course Orton and Batista rolling out of the ring after they knew they were done for at the end :clap :lmao
Love some good cowardly heels :lol




Also, this Ambrose is always kinda my favourite.... His hair here is <3


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> Zero doesn't mind my cooties. :ambrose


I know not of what you speak.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I know not of what you speak.


It's what you didn't say that spoke volumes. :ambrose3





I guess I was beat to the punch with that interview with Dean. Oh well. enaldo

@TMR: Ohmygod yes that first pic! :banderas
I liked that most too. That and when it got slightly longer like how you have in your sig.


----------



## Beatles123

havin' a bit of an odd morning, mind if i Shield with ya?

Loved the main event match.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tylermoxreigns said:


> Thanks dude... Nice avatar btw :cesaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually may have had to wipe a tear away after watching this two nights ago. What is wrong with me? Must have just been an emotional day.


You are not the only 1 who used a tissue (or box) I CAN'T wait for the Daniel Bryan DVD (hoping for 1 like punks)


----------



## PUNKY

Calabrose said:


>





Spoiler: caly














































ok i'll stop.


----------



## Beatles123

A-haaa...Finding Nemo


----------



## Telos

Meanwhile, at Zero's office...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

> IGN: Right. You already had supporters and now the floodgates have opened.
> 
> Ambrose: There is a noticeable difference from a crowd surging against you and a crowd surging with you. A crowd urging you on to do well can be very encouraging. It's very fun. It can be a really cool feeling. *I'm a guy though where -- I can't speak for the other two -- deep down, I feed off negativity. You know, those moments where just everybody in the building -- and it's a little bit more rare to get that real kind of heat nowadays -- but where people just really hate you, just hate you. To me, that's much more powerful. It drives me a little bit more; I feel a little bit better. I'm much more comfortable being hated than being beloved. *But, you know, having a crowd of 12,000 or 15,000 people chanting your name or cheering you on is a very cool, positive experience. Who gets to experience that in their lifetime, you know? That's the kind of stuff you dream about, an arena cheering and chanting for you. It's really cool.


BIB - See? Cut him open and he just bleeds heel. 

:lol

Another great interview, thanks again to the original poster of it. 
Love how Ambrose is opening himself up more and more with each passing interview he does.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Is SD worth watching other than The Shield segment?


----------



## LPPrince

Had to resize these images down because holy fuck were they huge

Ponytail-



Hair down-



Hood-


----------



## CALΔMITY

^^^
:banderas kada :wall


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Breakfast Club :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


And great pics LP Prince, didn't realize the masks were so big :lol The hood one in particular (Y)


----------



## LPPrince

CAN I BE A SHIELD MEMBER NOW


----------



## CALΔMITY

I finally finished that drawing that will hopefully be a tattoo on a certain tumblr user.










I'm happy enough with it. I hope the user is too.


----------



## LPPrince

God forbid a Shield member ever get hit in the face with this thing on, Jesus Christ

Would waffle the fuck out of their face


----------



## Bushmaster

Dean reminds me of Orochimaru there. So is snake Dean's thing now. If so then what animals represent Seth and Roman?


----------



## Telos

Calabrose said:


> I finally finished that drawing that will hopefully be a tattoo on a certain tumblr user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy enough with it. I hope the user is too.


You are amazing Caly :shocked:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Dean reminds me of Orochimaru there. So is snake Dean's thing now. If so then what animals represent Seth and Roman?


It was just a very specific request. Down to the facial expression and the way the snake was facing. I would definitely compare Dean's true nature to that of a snake, though.

@Telos: Thank you


----------



## NeyNey

DEANS HAIR WILL NEVER DIE!!! :lenny

Also Caly... :faint::faint::faint:



> http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/04/11/wwes-dean-ambrose-on-the-shields-face-turn


WILL READ IN A FEW MINS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Telos

SoupBro said:


> Dean reminds me of Orochimaru there. So is snake Dean's thing now. If so then what animals represent Seth and Roman?


It's more an ode to the Jake the Snake appearance on Old School RAW. These guys are the Hounds of Justice, so there you go as far as their animal.

BTW which tix are you looking to get tomorrow? I haven't settled on a price range just yet and I need to be ready. I want Shield seats (aisle seats, facing the main camera, section closest to the announcers tables). I don't care about being closer to the ring, but I want to be where The Shield would appear.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> *Dean reminds me of Orochimaru there*. So is snake Dean's thing now. If so then what animals represent Seth and Roman?


No no no no no no no, Soup. I thought we were friends.



Calabrose said:


> I finally finished that drawing that will hopefully be a tattoo on a certain tumblr user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy enough with it. I hope the user is too.


OMG!! :mark: This is amazing Caly!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You really think you need to go to Facebook to find that Roman's the most popular??
> 
> Seth tweets more, plus he already had some followers from his developmental days.
> 
> You can hear arenas popping the loudest for Roman, chanting his name. And like I said, if any Shield related post is made by WWE, just check the comments. Almost everyone is onboard the Reigns train.
> 
> Or that poll a few weeks ago as to who'd face Kane. You do remember Reigns winning that poll right?


The Poll...:lol

Seth is currently receiving most cheers because of his moves (more than Roman).

I think people are confused whether to support or not Dean, yet on Main Event people (kids, it's so weird to hear children screaming "Ambrose" or "Dean") were cheer "Ambrose". Without him asking, or be doing one of his moves.
You know when John Cena is pretending he is losing, and you hear the children "Cena" because they are worried. 
Well Dean had this in the Main Event.

It is very easy to have support from the public when you're making your moves, difficult it is to have the same support when you are receiving.

Roman in his match with Bray had everything but people interested in match (This is the worst example, because the crowd was awful
Roman in his match with Kane (supposedly 80% of people wanted) had people cheer Kane.

I'm not saying that Roman is not over, he is over. 
However he is not above the other two, as most people think.


----------



## Bushmaster

Telos said:


> It's more an ode to the Jake the Snake appearance on Old School RAW. These guys are the Hounds of Justice, so there you go as far as their animal.
> 
> BTW which tix are you looking to get tomorrow? I haven't settled on a price range just yet and I need to be ready. I want Shield seats (aisle seats, facing the main camera, section closest to the announcers tables). I don't care about being closer to the ring, but I want to be where The Shield would appear.


Not sure tbh, it all depends on my friends and how much they wanna spend. I've never been near the Shield during their entrance, if I ever was though I'd punch Dean right in the face and knock him out for pushing Seth that one time. So you plan on going to MITB too, should be an awesome PPV :mark:

Oh and Roman is the most over, with the booking he has received after SS(which I attended) it would be hard not to be over. The guy beat Punk, is spearing legit main eventers and is powering out of moves all while being in the middle now. It's in the fans faces and they are eating it up. When the matches start it's mostly Seth though because the fans can appreciate the best wrestler in the world.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> *DEANS HAIR WILL NEVER DIE!!!* :lenny
> 
> Also Caly... :faint::faint::faint:


:lel Also thanks boo <3

@Telos: Yeah hound is the obvious answer, but it if were any other animal then snake takes the cake with Dean. :lol



SoupBro said:


> Not sure tbh, it all depends on my friends and how much they wanna spend. I've never been near the Shield during their entrance, if I ever was though *I'd punch Dean right in the face and knock him out for pushing Seth that one time.* So you plan on going to MITB too, should be an awesome PPV :mark:


Let's let bygons be bygons Soup.


----------



## LPPrince

SoupBro said:


> Not sure tbh, it all depends on my friends and how much they wanna spend. I've never been near the Shield during their entrance, if I ever was though I'd punch Dean right in the face and knock him out for pushing Seth that one time. So you plan on going to MITB too, should be an awesome PPV :mark:


He'd be wearing his mask then.

Let me tell you, that mask is gonna hurt your fist. hahaha


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I like when I come here and you guys are talking among yourselves through GIFs, I do not understand anything, but it's fun to see
Now I will retire again because new Dean pictures emerged
Tumblr here I come


----------



## Telos

I will say that Dean's SmackDown promo where he's like "...right?" to Roman, he was very snake-like, right down to him slithering away from Roman as he handed the mic.

Can't find the gif right now but I think you guys know which I'm referring to.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SoupBro said:


> Not sure tbh, it all depends on my friends and how much they wanna spend. *I've never been near the Shield during their entrance, if I ever was though I'd punch Dean right in the face and knock him out for pushing Seth that one time. So* you plan on going to MITB too, should be an awesome PPV :mark:
> 
> Oh and Roman is the most over, with the booking he has received after SS(which I attended) it would be hard not to be over. The guy beat Punk, is spearing legit main eventers and is powering out of moves all while being in the middle now. It's in the fans faces and they are eating it up. When the matches start it's mostly Seth though because the fans can appreciate the best wrestler in the world.



BIB - when are you people gonna realise that its just foreplay between those two :lmao :lmao :lmao




LPPrince said:


> Had to resize these images down because holy fuck were they huge
> 
> Ponytail-
> 
> 
> 
> Hair down-
> 
> 
> 
> Hood-


_DUUUUUUUUUDDDDDDEEEEEE_
This is *AWESOME*


----------



## DareDevil

LPPrince said:


> Had to resize these images down because holy fuck were they huge
> 
> Ponytail-
> 
> 
> 
> Hair down-
> 
> 
> 
> Hood-


I WANT THAT MASK!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

SóniaPortugal said:


> The Poll...:lol
> 
> Seth is currently receiving most cheers because of his moves (more than Roman).
> 
> I think people are confused whether to support or not Dean, yet on Main Event people (kids, it's so weird to hear children screaming "Ambrose" or "Dean") were cheer "Ambrose". Without him asking, or be doing one of his moves.
> You know when John Cena is pretending he is losing, and you hear the children "Cena" because they are worried.
> Well Dean had this in the Main Event.
> 
> It is very easy to have support from the public when you're making your moves, difficult it is to have the same support when you are receiving.
> 
> Roman in his match with Bray had everything but people interested in match (This is the worst example, because the crowd was awful
> Roman in his match with Kane (supposedly 80% of people wanted) had people cheer Kane.
> 
> I'm not saying that Roman is not over, he is over.
> However he is not above the other two, as most people think.



You say yourself that it is easy to get support when doing the big moves which explains Roman's overness with the casuals.

And then you say he isn't above the other two :kobe

He's easily the most popular member. Just a fact. You'd have to be blind to not notice :draper2


----------



## NeyNey

Telos said:


> I will say that Dean's SmackDown promo where he's like "...right?" to Roman, he was very snake-like, right down to him slithering away from Roman as he handed the mic.
> 
> Can't find the gif right now but I think you guys know which I'm referring to.


Yeah, it was so damn epic.


----------



## LPPrince

I love that I got +repped for those images, hahaha

Thanks NeyNey


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Yeah, it was so damn epic.


Oh god I was hoping you'd pull through with that. :mark: kada

-update- I just got confirmation. The user who requested the pic is happy with it and is gonna make it a tattoo. :banderas

I eagerly await the pics.


----------



## LPPrince

Congrats Cal! My stepbrother's a tattoo artist and he draws up his own stuff too, I wonder if someone will ever commission a Shield piece from him, hahaha


----------



## Bushmaster

LPPrince said:


> He'd be wearing his mask then.
> 
> Let me tell you, that mask is gonna hurt your fist. hahaha


Not if I have brass knuckles on. If that doesn't work i'll just hit him over the head with the WHC that my friend has.


We can agree Roman is the most popular but I know we can also agree that Seth is the greatest member in the Shield, he is the Architect afterall.


----------



## CALΔMITY

LPPrince said:


> Congrats Cal! My stepbrother's a tattoo artist and he draws up his own stuff too, I wonder if someone will ever commission a Shield piece from him, hahaha


Haha who knows maybe. I would totally get a shield tatt if I had the money and if I had a design thought up. I'm so damn picky. I refuse to get a tattoo unless it's something I design. I may never wind up getting one at this rate.
:lel


C'mon Soup must you do this? Must you be so bitter? :ambrose3 Those two are getting along so well.


----------



## Wynter

SoupBro said:


> We can agree Roman is the most popular *but I know we can also agree that Seth is the greatest member in the Shield*, he is the Architect afterall.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Well... Okay then.... I'm just gonna... Yep

*#STUBBLEFORDAYS*


----------



## Wynter

That got damn earring will be the death of me :no:

How dare he come out in that suit all sexy and scruffy :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


>











Even Dean agrees with me, they are laughing at anyone who disagrees.


----------



## Telos

SoupBro said:


> Not sure tbh, it all depends on my friends and how much they wanna spend. I've never been near the Shield during their entrance, if I ever was though I'd punch Dean right in the face and knock him out for pushing Seth that one time. So you plan on going to MITB too, should be an awesome PPV :mark:


Yeah I can't wait! :mark: I've been to a house show in the early 90's at the original Boston Garden, and been to a Raw and a SmackDown at the TD Garden during the Attitude Era, but I never been to a PPV. I missed out on NOC in 2012 and SVS in 2013, thrilled to have a chance to see MITB this time around.



SoupBro said:


> We can agree Roman is the most popular but I know we can also agree that Seth is the greatest member in the Shield, he is the Architect afterall.


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

Calabrose said:


> I finally finished that drawing that will hopefully be a tattoo on a certain tumblr user.
> 
> I'm happy enough with it. I hope the user is too.


Wow, you're so talented. I've actually followed this thread since either the fourth or fifth installment and I've always just loved the Shield pics you've drawn and uploaded here. Always a treat to see them, thank you for sharing them here.
Chants ~This is awesome! :


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rollins > other two :rollins

Get on board the Architect bandwagon :banderas


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rollins > other two :rollins
> 
> Get on board the Architect bandwagon :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Atheati_Illuminati said:


> Wow, you're so talented. I've actually followed this thread since either the fourth or fifth installment and I've always just loved the Shield pics you've drawn and uploaded here. Always a treat to see them, thank you for sharing them here.
> Chants ~This is awesome! :


I'm happy you do. Much appreciated.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Rollins > other two :rollins
> 
> Get on board the Architect bandwagon :banderas





















Btw I love Rollins


----------



## LPPrince

/avatarchange

/fourthmember


----------



## Bushmaster

Are these the same masks that the Shield wear or are the unavailable ones more similar http://www.amazon.com/Adjustable-St...bs_misc_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1QV01DF0EN28CZE5C9FC ? Might buy one for MITB.


----------



## LPPrince

SoupBro said:


> Are these the same masks that the Shield wear or are the unavailable ones more similar http://www.amazon.com/Adjustable-St...bs_misc_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1QV01DF0EN28CZE5C9FC ? Might buy one for MITB.


Same ones, only cheaper than the one I got. *flips table*


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


>


You like The Miz. And I should listen to you because? :lol

Bo-lieve in the Architect :rollins


----------



## CALΔMITY

Must we fight guys? :ambrose

The Rollins marks are entitled to their opinions. 
Let them basque in their fantasy land while we Ambrose marks continue on the one true path. :ambrose3


----------



## Wynter

I like the Miz's personality. Not because he's a great wrestler or anything :lol
You bitches never listen to me :no:


----------



## LPPrince

No marks for the fourth member? Srsly

/imusttryharder


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


> Must we fight guys? :ambrose
> 
> The Rollins marks are entitled to their opinions.
> Let them basque in their fantasy land while we Ambrose marks continue on the one true path. :ambrose3


This is why you are the greatest, because see you understand. You get it Cally :clap 


....But look we don't have favourites here. All Shield members are talented in their own way


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You say yourself that it is easy to get support when doing the big moves which explains Roman's overness with the casuals.
> 
> And then you say he isn't above the other two :kobe
> 
> He's easily the most popular member. Just a fact. You'd have to be blind to not notice :draper2



You did not understand anything that I said.
For me one people is Over when that person receives cheers when he makes his moves and when he is receive the moves of others.

By your logic at the moment Seth is the most popular because he gets more cheers from the audience when he makes his moves.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calabrose said:


> Must we fight guys? :ambrose
> 
> The Rollins marks are entitled to their opinions.
> Let them basque in their fantasy land while we Ambrose marks continue on the one true path. :ambrose3


One true path? Can't go wrong with Rollins, he even looks like Jesus :draper2

If Jesus had two toned hair that is. I'm sure he'd do that to look modern :draper2


@Sonia

fpalm

Yes Rollins is getting cheers but not more than Reigns. Which makes him the second most popular in the casuals eyes.

And which is why he got the second highest votes in the poll.

I could sit and explain for a full day why and how Reigns is the most popular member to the general WWE audience, but you refuse to understand. You can explain to someone who doesn't understand, but can't to one who refuses to.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I saw Smackdown .... OK 
Seth hair was different
And at present we are in Seth push


----------



## CALΔMITY

LPPrince said:


> No marks for the fourth member? Srsly
> 
> /imusttryharder


You're gonna have a hard time gettin that to be canon, but good luck. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> This is why you are the greatest, because see you understand. You get it Cally :clap
> 
> 
> ....But look we don't have favourites here. All Shield members are talented in their own way


No....we have favorites. We just love all three at the same time. :ambrose



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> One true path? Can't go wrong with Rollins, he even looks like Jesus :draper2
> 
> If Jesus had two toned hair that is. I'm sure he'd do that to look modern :draper2


I'm not Christian so that doesn't apply to me anyway. :lel
I will say he does look like a two-toned version of the Jesus we all know, though. :hmm:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Meanwhile, at Zero's office...


:side: shut up


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> I like the Miz's personality. Not because he's a great wrestler or anything :lol
> You bitches never listen to me :no:


Thats because it's beyond comprehending how someone can like the Miz :side:


----------



## Bushmaster

Rollins is the Achitect, without him there would be no Shield. He is already the closest one to being a complete package but being the founder makes it even more obvious that he is the greatest EVER :rollins 

Yeah but really, they all have their strengths, all of them are very good at what they do. It's just Rollins does everything that much better.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> :side: shut up




Also all Shield members are equal. But some are more equal than others. :ambrose

#AnimalFarm


----------



## SubZero3:16

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> One true path? Can't go wrong with Rollins, he even looks like Jesus :draper2
> 
> If Jesus had two toned hair that is. I'm sure he'd do that to look modern :draper2
> 
> 
> @Sonia
> 
> fpalm
> 
> Yes Rollins is getting cheers but not more than Reigns. Which makes him the second most popular in the casuals eyes.
> 
> And which is why he got the second highest votes in the poll.
> 
> I could sit and explain for a full day why and how Reigns is the most popular member to the general WWE audience, but you refuse to understand. You can explain to someone who doesn't understand, but can't to one who refuses to.


Simple strikes again :lol


----------



## Wynter

If Seth is Jesus, then this man right here is GOD.











Yeah, I'm still Bolieving. What ya'll hoes gonna do about it


----------



## CALΔMITY

Watch Soupbro be searching high and low for gifs of Seth beating up Ambrose right now. I can feel it. I can taste it. :lmao


----------



## Banez

Zero.. we need to lock Wynter more securely into that basement.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> Also all Shield members are equal. *But some are more equal than others.* :ambrose
> 
> #AnimalFarm


Damn straight :ambrose3


----------



## Telos

Calabrose said:


> Watch Soupbro be searching high and low for gifs of Seth beating up Ambrose right now. I can feel it. I can taste it. :lmao


LOL... I'm looking for the clip where Seth Rollins HIMSELF says without Dean Ambrose there is no Shield. :doug

Edit - or was it Roman who said it?

From part 3 of that Shield interview they showed on WrestleMania Today. I know there's a gif of it on Tumblr somewhere but I'll be damned if I could ever figure out how to get exactly the gif I'm looking for on that thing.


----------



## Wynter

Roman said it best, there would be no Shield without Ambrose :ambrose


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Thats because it's beyond comprehending how someone can like the Miz :side:


The only time he was remotely likable he was with RTruth which is more to Truth's credit than his.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ambrose is more equal coz he ain't superior. That's Jesus Rollins :rollins :lmao

Yeah yeah I like all three.

And Wynter FFS. Time to put you on ignore :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> LOL... I'm looking for the clip where Seth Rollins HIMSELF says without Dean Ambrose there is no Shield. :doug
> 
> Edit - or was it Roman who said it?
> 
> From part 3 of that Shield interview they showed on WrestleMania Today. I know there's a gif of it on Tumblr somewhere but I'll be damned if I could ever figure out how to get exactly the gif I'm looking for on that thing.


I wouldn't know. I know Seth said that Dean was hand-picked by Taker for that one match, though. Maybe that's what you're thinking about. Not the same thing, but still awesome.


----------



## Wynter

I am so ashamed of you, Raven. You've been throwing me under the bus lately.
You failed to back me up with Adam Rose and are now acting like you've never praised Bo for being funny :no:

Fucking sell out!! :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Zero.. we need to lock Wynter more securely into that basement.


She keeps on polluting the thread with that ugly as sin guy who shall not be named. I dont know why she keeps denying she wants to hit it. Which is fine and all but she needs to keep it to herself.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It was Roman who said it.

The Lord Rollins remained silent coz he's the reason the group is even together now. Would have imploded otherwise :lmao

DAT Architect and his peacekeeping skills :rollins :lmao


@Wynter

Yeah I like Adam Rose. And Bo Dallas too, when he is getting humiliated :side:


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


> If Seth is Jesus, then this man right here is GOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm still Bolieving. What ya'll hoes gonna do about it


Love it. Bo and Heath Slater as a Tag Team... :banderas :banderas :banderas

ONE DAY! :agree:


----------



## Wynter

NeyNey loves it. So that mean everything else you guys are spewing is null and void 

EDIT: I DON'T WANT TO FUCK BO DAMN IT!!! Now his brother on the other hand....:yum:


----------



## LPPrince

Fangirl level in this thread is up to eleven at the moment


----------



## CALΔMITY

LPPrince said:


> Fangirl level in this thread is up to eleven at the moment


Things will level out again after Smackdown. :lel


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


> I wouldn't know. I know Seth said that Dean was hand-picked by Taker for that one match, though. Maybe that's what you're thinking about. Not the same thing, but still awesome.


Reigns said it in the 2nd part of their interview during wrestlemania week... It's on Dean Ambrose vimeo like everything else. Such a GOAT channel. 




NeyNey said:


> Love it. Bo and Heath Slater as a Tag Team... :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> ONE DAY! :agree:


Ney... 










:lmao :lmao




LPPrince said:


> Fangirl level in this thread is up to eleven at the moment



Well this is the calm before the storm 
:lel


----------



## Telos

LPPrince said:


> Fangirl level in this thread is up to eleven at the moment


Oh it is wellllllllll past that, in fact it usually is in here. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm one of the very few it seems who hates this gif.

Badass enforcer Roman Reigns posing like a Backstreet Boy :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Telos

Calabrose said:


> Things will level out again after Smackdown. :lel


Is there a stream of it available? If so someone please PM me the link :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Raven, cocky Roman is always welcomed. Boy bye :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

Calabrose said:


> Watch Soupbro be searching high and low for gifs of Seth beating up Ambrose right now. I can feel it. I can taste it. :lmao


I don't have to look far, I have a certain page bookmarked. It has gifs for days :banderas but we do have an alliance so I'm not doing that anymore to you :ambrose3. I did rep my fellow Rollinite though :rollins

Oh and I ordered the mask, should be getting it sometime in May :lmao only cost 16 bucks.


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ney...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Is there a stream of it available? If so someone please PM me the link :mark:


I don't remember where I went for my streams. I'm sure someone can direct you in the right direction. I always wind up sleeping through shows so I watch it when it's all uploaded to watchwrestling.net



SoupBro said:


> but we do have an alliance so I'm not doing that anymore to you :ambrose3.











Sunbros for life.


----------



## LPPrince

SoupBro said:


> Oh and I ordered the mask, should be getting it sometime in May :lmao only cost 16 bucks.


It cost me 22.

I am on to you.


----------



## Wynter

So, does anyone think WWE can keep up the momentum? Are we actually seeing a new era being ushered in and the quality of the product will rise?


----------



## Cashmere

LPPrince said:


> It cost me 22.
> 
> I am on to you.


Where do you go to order those mask? I looked on WWEShop but I didn't see none.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, does anyone think WWE can keep up the momentum? Are we actually seeing a new era being ushered in and the quality of the product will rise?


I definitely see things changing, but for better or for worse...only time can tell.


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, does anyone think WWE can keep up the momentum? Are we actually seeing a new era being ushered in and the quality of the product will rise?


If the viewership and ratings are good then yeah, if not I wouldn't be surprised if we got same old Cena, Orton and Batista. There is so much quality young talent out there with Seth leading the pack, I do hope they continue with this Youth Movement.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, does anyone think WWE can keep up the momentum? Are we actually seeing a new era being ushered in and the quality of the product will rise?


Honestly, I really do. I think they have this confidence within them because of guys like The Shield that maybe they should start instilling faith into young talent. Personally I think it has a lot to do with the guys/gals that are currently coming up now; Ambrose, Rollins, Paige, Emma watched the product as kids/fans at a time where characters and characteristics were imperative to making it. You needed to find a way to make yourself stand out from the rest, be this via your characters, your look, your wrestling ability, how you can work a mic and I can't help but think that this influence on what they watched, what they loved to see is part of what drives them today. 

And I think it is what is making the connection between the guys at the top currently and the fans watching that much stronger at the moment. This ability to be able to relate that much more than usual.





SoupBro said:


> If the viewership and ratings are good then yeah, if not I wouldn't be surprised if we got same old Cena, Orton and Batista. There is so much quality young talent out there *with Seth leading the pack*, I do hope they continue with this Youth Movement.


I heart you Soup.

You will go down dying for Rollins.


----------



## Wynter

Soup's dedication as a Seth Rollins mark is admirable :lol


----------



## LPPrince

₵ash®;32778433 said:


> Where do you go to order those mask? I looked on WWEShop but I didn't see none.


Amazon.


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


> So, does anyone think WWE can keep up the momentum? Are we actually seeing a new era being ushered in and the quality of the product will rise?


RAW was so fucking epic.. and WM... I mean.. It's so awesome, that WE, right now, actually live that moment. 
It's not like we watch some Best Of, it's happening right now, it's fucking reality. So THRILLING!!!! :banderas

Also Raven's Sig says it all. LOVE IT.


----------



## DA

Soup









Rollins is dah man

Went to check out Smackdown a few mins only to find that


Spoiler: .



the Shield didn't have a match unk3 :kobe7 :kobe7 :kobe7


----------



## Cashmere

LPPrince said:


> Amazon.


Thank you. I've found it :.








http://www.amazon.com/Tactical-Crusader-Airsoft-Strike-Steel/dp/B00EP6YW0Y/ref=sr_1_48?ie=UTF8&qid=1397244447&sr=8-48&keywords=skull+mask

Lol so epic :faint:.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

₵ash®;32779201 said:


> Thank you. I've found it :.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tactical-Crusader-Airsoft-Strike-Steel/dp/B00EP6YW0Y/ref=sr_1_48?ie=UTF8&qid=1397244447&sr=8-48&keywords=skull+mask
> 
> Lol so epic :faint:.


Get these ASAP before McMahon puts a version out on WWE Shop that is double the price 


:vince$ :vince$ :vince$ :vince$ :vince$


----------



## LPPrince

Dem low ass reviews on the masks, rofl


----------



## LPPrince

Heads up, the mask I bought was a 1G, and the one linked later is a 2G. I wonder what the difference is.

Huh, nevermind. Site says these are the 2Gs. GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT INTERNET.

http://thetacticalcrusader.com/Home/MASKS-GOGGLES-GLOVES/


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I'm one of the very few it seems who hates this gif.
> 
> Badass enforcer Roman Reigns posing like a Backstreet Boy :no: :no: :no: :no:



your not the only one raven he just looks weird to me, not gonna lie i cringed a bit when he did that. :lol

his swags still off the charts though. :cool2 just don't ever do that justin bieber pose again roman.


----------



## LPPrince

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I'm one of the very few it seems who hates this gif.
> 
> Badass enforcer Roman Reigns posing like a Backstreet Boy :no: :no: :no: :no:


Roman just wants the world to know that he is-


----------



## Wynter

Punky and Raven's opinions mean nothing since they actually enjoyed Paige's terrible ass debut


----------



## LPPrince

WynterWarm12 said:


> Punky and Raven's opinions mean nothing since they actually enjoyed Paige's terrible ass debut


I enjoyed her debut.

*crosses arms*


----------



## Wynter

Prince.....










Such a disappointment


----------



## LPPrince

My answer to that is Noelle Foley


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Punky and Raven's opinions mean nothing since they actually enjoyed Paige's terrible ass debut





Spoiler: wynter





















girl please you wanna fuck bo so your opinions invalid boo.


----------



## Wynter

O....M....G!!! I don't want to have sex with that man!!! :cuss:

I'll forgive you for that terrible statement Punky. And that's because I'm a nice person :angel


----------



## Cashmere

:lmao Hahahaha


----------



## LPPrince

Noelle Foley enjoyed Paige's debut so


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'll forgive you for that terrible statement Punky. And that's because I'm a *nice person* :angel


mmhm... we almost believe you :agree:


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> *O....M....G!!! I don't want to have sex with that man!*!! :cuss:
> 
> I'll forgive you for that terrible statement Punky. And that's because I'm a nice person :angel


yeah just his hampster face brother. 










it's true though you are a nice person, you just have terrible taste in men. (like others have said before)  barring the shield obviously.


----------



## Wynter

Why...why do I even still speak to you guys? The abuse I receive is


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why...why do I even still speak to you guys? The abuse I receive is


aah i feel bad now...









cheer up babe, smackdowns on soon.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wow staying up without alcohol is hard :lol


Wait, did Punky just squash Wynter like Paige squashed AJ? :banderas kada kada


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why...why do I even still speak to you guys? The abuse I receive is












Edit: actually this gif is kinda creepy......... :argh::argh::argh:


----------



## Wynter

:lmao was I just molested by tylermoxreigns :shocked:


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> your not the only one raven he just looks weird to me, not gonna lie i cringed a bit when he did that. :lol
> 
> his swags still off the charts though. :cool2 just don't ever do that justin bieber pose again roman.



Yeah, spear, superman punch and then pose like a Westlife member, the fuck is up with that :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Wow staying up without alcohol is hard :lol
> 
> 
> Wait, did Punky just squash Wynter like Paige squashed AJ? :banderas kada kada



oh god raven i just got the worst "peace offering pm" off wynter my eyes are burning. 










don't you worry wynter i'm sending you a "peace offering" right back.










get some booze as well, that'll keep you awake. have you already watched sd then ? still staying up for chat ?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao was I just molested by tylermoxreigns :shocked:


I am mortified. 

I literally put 'hush now child gif' in google. WTF


----------



## Wynter

:lmao tylermoxreigns letting out her creeper feels and I was the first victim!


@Punky...what you didn't like my peach offering? What was wrong with it. I thought it was awesome :ambrose


----------



## Joshi Judas

No booze tonight, already got a bad rep as a drunk around here  Tomorrow though.

Yeah staying up, weekend and all :lol Hopefully SD is good enough. Haven't watched it yet.

Make sure she gets a horrible one Punky. She'll probably like it anyway :draper2



Hey TMR or someone posted a Shield interview earlier today, I couldn't see from office. Can someone link it here please?


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao tylermoxreigns letting out her creeper feels and I was the first victim!
> 
> 
> @Punky...what you didn't like my peach offering? What was wrong with it. I thought it was awesome :ambrose












i know ul love mine. :angel


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> Edit: actually this gif is kinda creepy......... :argh::argh::argh:


:lol OMG


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> No booze tonight, already got a bad rep as a drunk around here  Tomorrow though.
> 
> Yeah staying up, weekend and all :lol Hopefully SD is good enough. Haven't watched it yet.
> 
> Make sure she gets a horrible one Punky. She'll probably like it anyway :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> Hey TMR or someone posted a Shield interview earlier today, I couldn't see from office. Can someone link it here please?


nothing wrong with being the town drunk raven. 










and tmr what the hell is going on with that gif you posted, i'm scared. :lmao:lmao


----------



## Wynter

Punky has failed you, Raven!! Her peace offering was laughable!!











:lmao So we have a drunk and a creeper allowed in this thread. :no: And I thought _I_ had low standards.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> No booze tonight, already got a bad rep as a drunk around here  Tomorrow though.
> 
> Yeah staying up, weekend and all :lol Hopefully SD is good enough. Haven't watched it yet.
> 
> Make sure she gets a horrible one Punky. She'll probably like it anyway :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> Hey TMR or someone posted a Shield interview earlier today, I couldn't see from office. Can someone link it here please?



I got Shield interviews coming out of my ears man. 

I'll post a crap ton of links for you?

Behind the Shield
Part One
Part Two
Part Three


Rollins and NotSam interview

Reigns and NotSam Interview

Rollins and Rosenburg Interview



Reigns and Rosenburg Interview


Rollins Between The Ropes Interview


Axxess - Reigns and Ambrose Interview

Axxess Ambrose/Radio Row DJ Slab Interview

Written Dean Interview with IGN 


Edit: This is all I can think of for the minute but if there is anything else I'll post it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> nothing wrong with being the town drunk raven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tmr what the hell is going on with that gif you posted, i'm scared. :lmao:lmao


Yeah I'm still kinda settling into that role, this is all a bit sudden to me :lmao

Tomorrow I shall redeem myself :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Punky has failed you, Raven!! Her peace offering was laughable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao So we have a drunk and a creeper allowed in this thread. :no: And I thought _I_ had *NO* standards.


Fixed 

No wonder you weren't bothered by the peace offering :HHH2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> :lol OMG





I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> nothing wrong with being the town drunk raven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and tmr what the hell is going on with that gif you posted, i'm scared. :lmao:lmao



I don't know...... I'm leaving the thread now. K, bye.


----------



## Wynter

Moxy with those links  I'm about to be busy for the next thirsty minutes it seems :lol

Those links are good enough for me to forgive you for that...unfortunate situation we had earlier 


EDIT: Raven, her thought of "torture" was her sending me a bunch of gifs/pics of an attractive girl and Stephanie McMahon unk2 Plus there was a Bo pic and Barrett. You need to teach that girl a little something :no:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Thank you TMR :mark: :mark: 


@Wynter

She could have posted anything and you wouldn't mind :draper2

But since you're being so nice,



Spoiler: Peace offering


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Moxy with those links  I'm about to be busy for the next thirsty minutes it seems :lol
> 
> Those links are good enough for me to forgive you for that...unfortunate situation we had earlier
> 
> 
> EDIT: Raven, her thought of "torture" was her sending me a bunch of gifs/pics of an attractive girl and Stephanie McMahon unk2 Plus there was a Bo pic and Barrett. You need to teach that girl a little something :no:


well it's hard when you find almost _everyone_ on the roster hot. 
i would send you hornswaggle pics but ud probably like that too. :lol EDIT and yeah raven i tried everything to annoy her even paige with both the belts, aj crying cos she lost the belt. nothing works man she just says there hot lol.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> One true path? Can't go wrong with Rollins, he even looks like Jesus :draper2
> 
> If Jesus had two toned hair that is. I'm sure he'd do that to look modern :draper2
> 
> 
> @Sonia
> 
> fpalm
> 
> Yes Rollins is getting cheers but not more than Reigns. Which makes him the second most popular in the casuals eyes.
> 
> And which is why he got the second highest votes in the poll.
> 
> I could sit and explain for a full day why and how Reigns is the most popular member to the general WWE audience, but you refuse to understand. You can explain to someone who doesn't understand, but can't to one who refuses to.


Ok.
Your opinion is that
My opinion is another
This conversation looks Messi vs Cristiano Ronaldo

Now I will go out and have fun
Good night to all


----------



## Wynter

....There was a pic of Paige holding both belts....oh....how do you even expect me to look at the belts Punky unk2

:lmao Oh god Raven whyyyyyyyyyyy. Ugh. Just. Ugh :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

She was probably thirsting for Bray Wyatt back in his Husky Harris days too :draper2


Send her some good ol' Curtis Axel. If that doesn't work, nothing will :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

TMR with all dem Links. :banderas

Also GUYS :mark:
I'm fucking excited, FINALLY bought my first Wrestling Shirt ever, of course.. A SHIELD SHIRT :mark: 

It's this beautiful thing:










Yeah, my fav Shield Shirt. :lenny
Can't wait! 
... 50 € (69$) though... enaldo


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> O....M....G!!! I don't want to have sex with that man!!! :cuss:


You do realize that no one believes sorry bolieves you right?


----------



## Wynter

There was a time when you guys used to treat me nicely :side:

A time when Zero loved me and didn't always rip me....


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Thank you TMR :mark: :mark:















NeyNey said:


> TMR with all dem Links. :banderas















NeyNey said:


> Also GUYS :mark:
> I'm fucking excited, FINALLY bought my first Wrestling Shirt ever, of course.. A SHIELD SHIRT :mark:
> 
> It's this beautiful thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my fav Shield Shirt. :lenny
> Can't wait!
> ... 50 € (69$) though... enaldo


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

These idiots have taken all my money. I havent spent this much money on wrestling merch in a long time. The stupid bloody hoodie cost me like 30£ alone in shipping because they didn't have it on EuroShop :side::side::side:


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> There was a time when you guys used to treat me nicely :side:


Shouldn't say you like Miz & HoBo Dallas.


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


> There was a time when you guys used to treat me nicely :side:
> 
> A time when Zero loved me and didn't always rip me....


Must've been Shield Thread I 8*D



> These idiots have taken all my money. I havent spent this much money on wrestling merch in a long time. The stupid bloody hoodie cost me like 30£ alone in shipping because they didn't have it on EuroShop


Yeah, fuck that shit! :cuss: Shipping Costs fucking suck!


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> There was a time when you guys used to treat me nicely :side:
> 
> A time when Zero loved me and didn't always rip me....





NeyNey said:


> Must've been Shield Thread I 8*D


Yeah must be. She had me scratching my head because I don't remember a time when I didn't use to rip into Wynter 

Edit: Why SimplePortugal acting like if someone gonna miss her?


----------



## Banez

this thread kills me :lol


----------



## Wynter

:lmao No matter how many times Zero rips me, I know I'm in a better place with her than Sonia.

Man, I feel so bad for that girl lol

My bleeding heart wants to befriend her, but she always no sells me when I try to be nice :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao No matter how many times Zero rips me, I know I'm in a better place with her than Sonia.
> 
> Man, I feel so bad for that girl lol


I don't know why, she shades your ass as well :lol


----------



## Wynter

She surely does. I guess she gets off on getting ripped or something :lol Oh well, I tried :


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> Ok.
> Your opinion is that
> My opinion is another
> This conversation looks Messi vs Cristiano Ronaldo
> 
> Now I will go out and have fun
> Good night to all


Goodnight, don't do anything dah god wouldn't do :rollins


----------



## LPPrince

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't know why, she shades your *ass* as well :lol


The Ass Blaster's radar has surely received a ping just now


----------



## Joshi Judas

SoupBro said:


> Goodnight, don't do anything dah god wouldn't do :rollins


:clap :clap :lol :rollins


And saw those interviews TMR- well I had seen some already but yeah.

Rollins is really incredibly well spoken. Very intelligent and got a cool head on his shoulders. He's great on interviews. The one with Sam Roberts was the first one where he talked a bit about his Tyler Black days, the team with Jimmy Jacobs, almost mentioned Chris Benoit and everything else. Great listen (Y)


----------



## Wynter

The fact we are close to 100 pages after four days is hilarious :lmao

God, we talk so much


----------



## Telos

After watching Shield vs. Wyatts III, I hope we see IV in the near future. :mark:

And now that I can transition to what I really want to ask...



Spoiler: OT question about Bray Wyatt



What is Creative going to do regarding the Rotunda brothers when Bo gets called up full-time? Will it be no-sold? Will the two pretend like they aren't related? How did they do it in FCW/NXT when Husky Harris became Bray Wyatt?


----------



## Wynter

I think they're going to no sell their relations. Though, it would be funny to see Bray so ashamed of Bo being his brother :lmao

To have Bray cutting a promo and then Bo pops up out of nowhere with that creepy as smile "Bolieve in the Buzzards." And Bray just looked mortified :lmao


----------



## cindel25

JacqSparrow said:


> So you, me, Cindel, and Caly will age beautifully  Yes!














SubZero3:16 said:


> Just popping in just to say hi. At work avoiding hugs *sigh*














LPPrince said:


> Had to resize these images down because holy fuck were they huge
> 
> Ponytail-
> 
> 
> 
> Hair down-
> 
> 
> 
> Hood-














LPPrince said:


> CAN I BE A SHIELD MEMBER NOW














WynterWarm12 said:


> If Seth is Jesus, then this man right here is GOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm still Bolieving. What ya'll hoes gonna do about it


----------



## Wynter

:banderas Cindel making my life.


----------



## LPPrince

/myfeels


----------



## LPPrince

Telos said:


> After watching Shield vs. Wyatts III, I hope we see IV in the near future. :mark:
> 
> And now that I can transition to what I really want to ask...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OT question about Bray Wyatt
> 
> 
> 
> What is Creative going to do regarding the Rotunda brothers when Bo gets called up full-time? Will it be no-sold? Will the two pretend like they aren't related? How did they do it in FCW/NXT when Husky Harris became Bray Wyatt?


I think they'll remain disconnected. Or there will be some storyline of Bo trying to save his brother from whatever being took over his body or something.

Follow The Buzzards vs. Bolieve

/rofl


----------



## PUNKY

oh no cindel's hopped on the bo-bus. :shocked:


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh no cindel's hopped on the bo-bus. :shocked:


she's just building wynters ego up so she has something to crush laters


----------



## cindel25

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> oh no cindel's hopped on the bo-bus. :shocked:


No idea what you are talking about. :littlefinger



Banez said:


> she's just building wynters ego up so she has something to crush laters


----------



## Wynter

The fact I believe Cindel would do that shows how much you guys abuse me :bron3


----------



## Joshi Judas

Couldn't wait any more. Watching SD now. Will still be up anyways.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Cindel I am disappointed in you. I am hereby leaving her majesty's court.


----------



## cindel25

SubZero3:16 said:


> Cindel I am disappointed in you. I am hereby leaving her majesty's court.


----------



## Wynter

Damn, Zero hit her with the "Just around the riverbend" bye :lol


----------



## Banez

SD starts in 9 mins or in 1 hour?


----------



## Wynter

a little over an hour


----------



## Tru365

WynterWarm12 said:


> I think they're going to no sell their relations. Though, it would be funny to see Bray so ashamed of Bo being his brother :lmao
> 
> To have Bray cutting a promo and then Bo pops up out of nowhere with that creepy as smile "Bolieve in the Buzzards." And Bray just looked mortified :lmao


That would have me rolling! Bray would break out of character SO quick and be like "Damn it Bo! This is MY promo! Mine!"


----------



## Wynter

The only man to scare Bray Wyatt: Bo Dallas :lol

Just to see the pure horror on Bray's face when Bo comes out would make my life


----------



## Telos




----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


>


Why Bray so normal looking and Bo so unfortunate? Are we sure that they have the same mother and father?


----------



## Wynter

Bo's sister has Bo face too :lol


----------



## Davion McCool

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bo's sister has Bo face too :lol


Jesus christ how horrifying.


----------



## LPPrince

O__O


----------



## Wynter

Do you bitches see the Bolievers in that thread :mark:
Bolieeeeeve everyone :banderas


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Jesus. Fucking. Christ. with all these Bo pictures...what the fuck has this thread become???


*WYNTER!!!!!!!* 










I blame you for this *shakes fist*


----------



## Wynter

You guys love me so darn much :angel


----------



## MBL

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Jesus. Fucking. Christ. with all these Bo pictures...what the fuck has this thread become???
> 
> 
> *WYNTER!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame you for this *shakes fist*


LOL Bo is the most anticipated debut this century brotha. Get with it.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

Bo Schyster is going to be awesome. Bray Schyster should tag with him and be the Debt Collectors.

And then Rollins and Ambrose can beef with them


----------



## LPPrince

If they ever bring up the "spirit took over Husky's body" thing on TV, I imagine we could see IRS show up and be like, "Who are you/Give me back my son"


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Bo (or whatever is his name) and Bray are brother ... What?
They are real brothers or brothers are as Taker and Kane?

When I read some things here that I think "I do not take this so seriously, why are people responding so seriously the things I write" 
I only respond to things I read and give my opinion, nothing more. 

By the way who is Zero? 
It's that I respond to things I read, and never fix whom write


:topic:AJ/Paige has everything to be Beautiful, Amazing 
But as we are talking about Divas, WWE will ruin it all :sad:


----------



## Bushmaster

Watching the Daniel Bryan documentary and so far the best part is Rollins talking :rollins

Bo and Bray Wyatt are real brothers Sonia, IRS is their dad. Wonder if they have the same mother though because they look so different lol.


----------



## midnightmischief

Tru365 said:


> That would have me rolling! Bray would break out of character SO quick and be like "Damn it Bo! This is MY promo! Mine!"


I had no idea they were brothers... you learn something new every day...


----------



## Bearodactyl

Did you guys happen to catch that thread the other day where someone decided it would be a good idea to add Bo to the Shield? :lmao #BOlieveInTheShield :lmao


----------



## LPPrince

Bearodactyl said:


> Did you guys happen to catch that thread the other day where someone decided it would be a good idea to add Bo to the Shield? :lmao #BOlieveInTheShield :lmao


Don't remind me. /ayedios


----------



## Tru365

midnightmischief said:


> I had no idea they were brothers... you learn something new every day...


Yeah, they're last names are Rotunda.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SoupBro said:


> Watching the Daniel Bryan documentary and so far the best part is Rollins talking :rollins
> 
> Bo and Bray Wyatt are real brothers Sonia,* IRS is their dad. Wonder if they have the same mother though because they look so different* lol.


This is a surprise to me :shocked:
And strange thing is that I think Bray is more "normal" than Bo


----------



## JacqSparrow

LPPrince said:


> Had to resize these images down because holy fuck were they huge
> 
> Ponytail-
> 
> 
> 
> Hair down-
> 
> 
> 
> Hood-


BADASS

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> TMR with all dem Links. :banderas
> 
> Also GUYS :mark:
> I'm fucking excited, FINALLY bought my first Wrestling Shirt ever, of course.. A SHIELD SHIRT :mark:
> 
> It's this beautiful thing:
> 
> 
> Yeah, my fav Shield Shirt. :lenny
> Can't wait!
> ... 50 € (69$) though... enaldo


Think of it as putting money into their pockets. (at least some percentage of it) Then you won't feel so bad. :

Have to buy a Shield shirt myself at some point too. Just wish that WWE would get their asses in here too (which isn't going to happen because last time the house was 90% empty) so I'd have a place to rep the shit out of that shirt too. :hmm:


----------



## DareDevil

Guys I have a really important announcement to make, I will not be coming or posting on WF anymore, I will not delete my account because I know that I will come back here eventually, but as of now, I can't afford to be spending half my life in here anymore. My life is not really pretty right now so I just want to say, thank you guys for putting up with my stupid fangirling posts all the time, and I really came to like you guys even if I didn't knew you personally I feel that it would've been a blast if I did. 

STAY AWESOME SHIELD FANDOM. 

See ya.


----------



## NeyNey

Again, 'cause it was so beautiful:










:banderas



DareDevil said:


> Guys I have a really important announcement to make, I will not be coming or posting on WF anymore, I will not delete my account because I know that I will come back here eventually, but as of now, I can't afford to be spending half my life in here anymore. My life is not really pretty right now so I just want to say, thank you guys for putting up with my stupid fangirling posts all the time, and I really came to like you guys even if I didn't knew you personally I feel that it would've been a blast if I did.
> 
> STAY AWESOME SHIELD FANDOM.
> 
> See ya.


DDDDDDDDDDD: Uh, okay... 
 Let us know if you're ok from time to time!



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Think of it as putting money into their pockets. (at least some percentage of it) Then you won't feel so bad. :
> 
> Have to buy a Shield shirt myself at some point too. Just wish that WWE would get their asses in here too (which isn't going to happen because last time the house was 90% empty) so I'd have a place to rep the shit out of that shirt too. :hmm:


Yeah! 
Also when I think about it I still haven't bought any of Deans Indy DVDs so yeah... uhum.. Bye. :B


----------



## Banez

hopefully we see you soon DareDevil, take care of yourself.


----------



## PUNKY

take care devil, try to come back from time to time to let us know how you are. hope everything works out for you.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


>


Even Bray knows :lol



SubZero3:16 said:


> Why Bray so normal looking and Bo so unfortunate? Are we sure that they have the same mother and father?


Girl, you need to see the sister
(lol, I saw someone posted a pic :lol)




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Jesus. Fucking. Christ. with all these Bo pictures...what the fuck has this thread become???
> 
> 
> *WYNTER!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame you for this *shakes fist*


I feel ya....... We need more Shield spam






































^^^^^^^^^ this one is A++++++++++









^^^^^^^^
Seth being a merchandise selling whore as per usual :faint::faint:





























My work here at prettifying the thread is _donnnnnee_ :lol


----------



## Yuiren

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Think of it as putting money into their pockets. (at least some percentage of it) Then you won't feel so bad. :
> 
> Have to buy a Shield shirt myself at some point too. Just wish that WWE would get their asses in here too (which isn't going to happen because last time the house was 90% empty) so I'd have a place to rep the shit out of that shirt too. :hmm:


Shield shirts are actually the only ones I've ever even thought about buying. Mostly because most of the WWE merch is kind of meh and more importantly because I haven't told anyone I watch wrestling sooo.... :

But yeah, the Shield stuff I'd like to buy. I really love the Shield sweatshirt because it's actually really cool and I LOVE hoodies. I'd rock that thing all the time. I also love the "explicit ambrose/mox violence" t-shirts. But I have no money whatsoever right now no goodies for me.

And yeah, I think people actually tried to write the WWE and explain that there was a hockey game going on at the same time and trying to get them to come back . :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DareDevil said:


> Guys I have a really important announcement to make, I will not be coming or posting on WF anymore, I will not delete my account because I know that I will come back here eventually, but as of now, I can't afford to be spending half my life in here anymore. My life is not really pretty right now so I just want to say, thank you guys for putting up with my stupid fangirling posts all the time, and I really came to like you guys even if I didn't knew you personally I feel that it would've been a blast if I did.
> 
> STAY AWESOME SHIELD FANDOM.
> 
> See ya.



Make sure you let us know that you are alright from time to time if you can Devil.
Nice knowing you though, loved some of your posts. And when you do come back we'll welcome you back here with open arms.


----------



## cindel25

DareDevil said:


> Guys I have a really important announcement to make, I will not be coming or posting on WF anymore, I will not delete my account because I know that I will come back here eventually, but as of now, I can't afford to be spending half my life in here anymore. My life is not really pretty right now so I just want to say, thank you guys for putting up with my stupid fangirling posts all the time, and I really came to like you guys even if I didn't knew you personally I feel that it would've been a blast if I did.
> 
> STAY AWESOME SHIELD FANDOM.
> 
> See ya.


Take care & keep in touch :sad:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I want that new Shield shirt. :banderas
Maybe once I finally get my new bank card in the mail.

Also...


Spoiler: about bo and bray



It may just be me, but when he was Husky Harris he did show some resemblance to Bo. He was just...huskier...if I may. With all that facial hair (as bray) I see little to no resemblance though.



















Plus not to mention that they aren't twins so of course they aren't going to look exactly alike. :lol





DareDevil said:


> Guys I have a really important announcement to make, I will not be coming or posting on WF anymore, I will not delete my account because I know that I will come back here eventually, but as of now, I can't afford to be spending half my life in here anymore. My life is not really pretty right now so I just want to say, thank you guys for putting up with my stupid fangirling posts all the time, and I really came to like you guys even if I didn't knew you personally I feel that it would've been a blast if I did.
> 
> STAY AWESOME SHIELD FANDOM.
> 
> See ya.


I know exactly where you're coming from. Ya gotta do what ya gotta do. I hope things get better for you and you decide to come back to us. I know I couldn't stay away from you guys for very long. :lol Best of luck.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Yuiren said:


> Shield shirts are actually the only ones I've ever even thought about buying. Mostly because most of the WWE merch is kind of meh and more importantly because I haven't told anyone I watch wrestling sooo.... :
> 
> But yeah, the Shield stuff I'd like to buy. I really love the Shield sweatshirt because it's actually really cool and I LOVE hoodies. I'd rock that thing all the time. I also love the "explicit ambrose/mox violence" t-shirts. But I have no money whatsoever right now no goodies for me.
> 
> And yeah, I think people actually tried to write the WWE and explain that there was a hockey game going on at the same time and trying to get them to come back . :lol


Yeah, it was either football or hockey going on at the same time, and of course our fellow finns decided to pick hockey/football over "lolfakefighting" 



NeyNey said:


> Yeah!
> Also when I think about it I still haven't bought any of Deans Indy DVDs so yeah... uhum.. Bye. :B


I picked up quite a few recently, but haven't really had time to check them out that much other than a few matches here and there. FOR SHAME!  
That CZW set by SMV is so must buy. kada


banderas that Blake Lively gif)


----------



## CohesiveUnit

Do any *guys* find Reigns' over-dramatic selling after he does his power moves a tad bit cringe-worthy? The only time it really worked out was in the Royal Rumble. I don't know, he just goes too overboard, but I guess I'd rather have overboard rather than no enthusiasm at all. On a side note, I found it incredibly strange to hear people (mostly women...) chant for Ambrose when he was getting his ass beat by the Wyatts in Main Event. Yeah, this face turn isn't too much in my favor. I've read the interviews however, and Ambrose doesn't seem to acknowledge he's really a face, probably he doesn't want to be. But, The Shield is The Shield.


----------



## Bushmaster

DareDevil said:


> Guys I have a really important announcement to make, I will not be coming or posting on WF anymore, I will not delete my account because I know that I will come back here eventually, but as of now, I can't afford to be spending half my life in here anymore. My life is not really pretty right now so I just want to say, thank you guys for putting up with my stupid fangirling posts all the time, and I really came to like you guys even if I didn't knew you personally I feel that it would've been a blast if I did.
> 
> STAY AWESOME SHIELD FANDOM.
> 
> See ya.


My favorite is "gone" :bron3 WF will be missing a Rollinite and a Taijutsu fan. Hope things improve for you and you post from time to time, you'll have to post when Rollins wins the title.


----------



## Telos

So my original plan was to go to the box office this morning to buy tickets to this year's MITB PPV, but I read up on another poster's buyer's remorse from getting the tickets on release day. He mentioned how it would have been cheaper to wait to get them on StubHub, tickets were going at half price. This is for the same venue (TD Garden). My thing is I want to score tickets that would get me within Shield range: aisle seats, speculatively between sections 12 and 13 (or 2 and 3). Impossible to tell with the seat map since it doesn't say where the stage and ramp will be. (Edit - if the concert layout is any indication, then section 2 and 3 is what I want.) You want the stage and ramp to be over your right shoulder. I feel like I will have a better chance of winning the lottery than getting those seats though.

Also just noticed there were two Internet presales. Very annoyed right now.



DareDevil said:


> Guys I have a really important announcement to make, I will not be coming or posting on WF anymore, I will not delete my account because I know that I will come back here eventually, but as of now, I can't afford to be spending half my life in here anymore. My life is not really pretty right now so I just want to say, thank you guys for putting up with my stupid fangirling posts all the time, and I really came to like you guys even if I didn't knew you personally I feel that it would've been a blast if I did.
> 
> STAY AWESOME SHIELD FANDOM.
> 
> See ya.


Understandable. Take care and hope to see you around.


----------



## CesaroSection

I know i'm a week late but just wanted to let you all know that my man crush for Dean Ambrose hit an all time high over WM weekend when I saw him in a suit.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Just saw your announcement, Vicky-I'm gonna miss you and your drawings  I wish you the best! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> Guys I have a really important announcement to make, I will not be coming or posting on WF anymore, I will not delete my account because I know that I will come back here eventually, but as of now, I can't afford to be spending half my life in here anymore. My life is not really pretty right now so I just want to say, thank you guys for putting up with my stupid fangirling posts all the time, and I really came to like you guys even if I didn't knew you personally I feel that it would've been a blast if I did.
> 
> STAY AWESOME SHIELD FANDOM.
> 
> See ya.


Sent you an inbox sweetie, not sure when you'll be back to check it but please do when you get a chance (not sure about the notification system here sorry , so figured I should tell you that you have a new message lol). 

Biggest of bear hugs xx


----------



## CALΔMITY

CesaroSection said:


> I know i'm a week late but just wanted to let you all know that *my man crush for Dean Ambrose* hit an all time high over WM weekend when I saw him in a suit.


:mark: :ambrose3 :mark:


----------



## cindel25

Telos said:


> So my original plan was to go to the box office this morning to buy tickets to this year's MITB PPV, but I read up on another poster's buyer's remorse from getting the tickets on release day. He mentioned how it would have been cheaper to wait to get them on StubHub, tickets were going at half price. This is for the same venue (TD Garden). My thing is I want to score tickets that would get me within Shield range: aisle seats, speculatively between sections 12 and 13 (or 2 and 3). Impossible to tell with the seat map since it doesn't say where the stage and ramp will be. (Edit - if the concert layout is any indication, then section 2 and 3 is what I want.) You want the stage and ramp to be over your right shoulder. I feel like I will have a better chance of winning the lottery than getting those seats though.
> 
> Also just noticed there were two Internet presales. Very annoyed right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Understandable. Take care and hope to see you around.


Internet presages usually released terrible seats but it's luck of the draw. I say go to the box office and pick your seats or call ticketmaster. I would use stubhub as a last resort but if you find the seats you want there, grab them.


----------



## Tammy88

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Has anyone ever looked sexier doing push-ups? Those arms...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

CesaroSection said:


> I know i'm a week late but just wanted to let you all know that my man crush for Dean Ambrose hit an all time high over WM weekend when I saw him in a suit.


You have wonderful taste :ambrose2 :ambrose :ambrose3

Also see sig


----------



## cindel25

CesaroSection said:


> I know i'm a week late but just wanted to let you all know that my man crush for Dean Ambrose hit an all time high over WM weekend when I saw him in a suit.


----------



## Banez

cindel25 said:


>


this gif and Stone Cold's theme same time... :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Found these on tumblr the other day. Thought they were so awesome.


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ this one is A++++++++++


Jesus TMR, how do I not know about that Gif?! FUCK...
Ambrose in full Glory Mode, mesmerizing the Superdome. :lenny


----------



## CALΔMITY

I overlooked that gif as well. :banderas

So fucking epic and perfect. kada


----------



## SóniaPortugal

CohesiveUnit said:


> Do any *guys* find Reigns' over-dramatic selling after he does his power moves a tad bit cringe-worthy? The only time it really worked out was in the Royal Rumble. I don't know, he just goes too overboard, but I guess I'd rather have overboard rather than no enthusiasm at all. *On a side note, I found it incredibly strange to hear people (mostly women...) chant for Ambrose when he was getting his ass beat by the Wyatts in Main Event. Yeah, this face turn isn't too much in my favor. I've read the interviews however, and Ambrose doesn't seem to acknowledge he's really a face, probably he doesn't want to be.* But, The Shield is The Shield.



Women and children cheer Ambrose
I also find it weird. 
But Ambrose is making a exelent work 
He of the three elements had to do more work for people like him, and he is succeeding
That's good, right? :side:


----------



## cindel25

I bet he feels bad laughing at their names after their father die. 









Did he tell Kane that? 









I can't with Slutty bussy


----------



## Yuiren

cindel25 said:


> I bet he feels bad laughing at their names after their father die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he tell Kane that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't with Slutty bussy


This post summarizes them perfectly. Community Dick being a dick, Flawless Hair protecting his mane and Slutty Bussy... well you know.


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> I bet he feels bad laughing at their names after their father die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he tell Kane that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I can't with Slutty bussy*


I can


----------



## cindel25

Sparrow boo.. I can't with you.


----------



## Deptford

I can't with you cindel


----------



## cindel25

Deptford said:


> I can't with you cindel


I can't with you Deppie!


----------



## Telos

cindel25 said:


> Internet presages usually released terrible seats but it's luck of the draw. I say go to the box office and pick your seats or call ticketmaster. I would use stubhub as a last resort but if you find the seats you want there, grab them.


Thanks for this tip! I will green rep you as soon as WF lets me.

I actually had a shot at a Shield seat, but I would've had to sit by myself. Friends come first, so I passed up and went with the nosebleeds instead so I can sit together with my friend. Saved a bunch of money buying it at the box office, $28.50 each. It's way in the back but I've been to TD Garden a bunch of times and there isn't a bad seat in the house. Excited I get to finally go to one of these things! :mark: Wish it was closer to The Shield but at least I'll get to see them live once before they disband (I hope).


----------



## Banez

i envy those who get to see RAW n Smackdown n PPV's live. But alas, someday i'l have that opportunity as well


----------



## NeyNey

I love Dean Ambrose so fucking much. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deptford

cindel25 said:


> I can't with you Deppie!


tehehe that gif is so me I swear


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> I love Dean Ambrose so fucking much. :lmao :lmao :lmao


GO TO BED NEY :


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> I love Dean Ambrose so fucking much. :lmao :lmao :lmao


Do you know what I love even more than that? That the dude in the middle is someone who is from way back when. Yep, I love that stuff a hell of a lot more. 

A sucker for people who doesn't forget where they came from or the people there on the way up. 

*#EMOSH*

Edit: I knew I'd seen this dude somewhere before and it has been irking me since last weekend :lmao

Second edit: Just clicked... It's frigging Buffalo Bad Boy. :lmao OH LORD fpalm


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Well okay then


























I don't know whether to laugh at this or find it hot :lmao :lmao :lmao 
Ehhhh


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Absolutely legit video y'all :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
Features the Shield dudes and other superstars taking selfies






Ambrose, Cesaro and Titus :lol

Hate that song btw, probably cause every ex I've every had sounds *"totally"* just like that and is probably taking a selfie right now :no:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Absolutely legit video y'all :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> Features the Shield dudes and other superstars taking selfies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose, Cesaro and Titus :lol
> 
> Hate that song btw, probably cause every ex I've every had sounds *"totally"* just like that and is probably taking a selfie right now :no:


Their selfie game is _awfulllllll_, especially Ambrose

Angles Ambrose,* ANGLES*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tylermoxreigns said:


> Second edit: Just clicked... It's frigging Buffalo Bad Boy. :lmao OH LORD fpalm


How do you even find any of this stuff out, you must live at indy shows with that knowledge base I like it 




tylermoxreigns said:


> Their selfie game is _awfulllllll_, especially Ambrose
> 
> Angles Ambrose,* ANGLES*
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Ambrose "totally" fpalm takes awful selfies :lmao


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Kudos to Sheperd for deleting that post, no reason for that kind of trolling!


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Well okay then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh at this or find it hot :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Ehhhh


Seth...that tank... just....no :lmao

Ambrose tho
He needs to comb his bang over to the side, but he still lookin good as per usual.


----------



## Beatles123

Seth can wear what he wants...because seth


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> Do you know what I love even more than that? That the dude in the middle is someone who is from way back when. Yep, I love that stuff a hell of a lot more.


Yeah, and that's one thing why I adore Dean Ambrose more than any other Wrestler.
He never forgets and he has the best "_Thank you for everything._" messages. 
Let's take McGuinness for example. I loved that shit.

Caly, we should *B O T H *go to bed now for good.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Well okay then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh at this or find it hot :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Ehhhh


Sethie dear, your blonde side is now inches shorter than your brown side. That bleaching is no good for you. Talk to Vince and convince him to let you dye your hair back to brown or by the end of the year you will have no hair left on that side of your head. :no:


----------



## LPPrince

JacqSparrow said:


> BADASS
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thank you very much!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tylermoxreigns said:


> Well okay then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh at this or find it hot :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Ehhhh


Seth :no::no::no:


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> Well okay then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh at this or find it hot :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Ehhhh


I love Seth from the floor to the sky but what is he wearing? Love the color blue on him, but what's on top? It's like a cross between a vest and tube top.

*Whistles nonchalantly* So... which one of you ladies are gonna tell him to never wear it again?


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> Sparrow boo.. I can't with you.



Yes you can. Or you wouldn't be showering me with beautiful Seth pics all the time 




Telos said:


> Thanks for this tip! I will green rep you as soon as WF lets me.
> 
> I actually had a shot at a Shield seat, but I would've had to sit by myself. Friends come first, so I passed up and went with the nosebleeds instead so I can sit together with my friend. Saved a bunch of money buying it at the box office, $28.50 each. It's way in the back but I've been to TD Garden a bunch of times and there isn't a bad seat in the house. Excited I get to finally go to one of these things! :mark: Wish it was closer to The Shield but at least I'll get to see them live once before they disband (I hope).


I'm so excited for you Telos! :cheer




tylermoxreigns said:


> Well okay then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh at this or find it hot :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Ehhhh


Homaygad... Seth, I love you but NEVER wear that again. EVER. Or I may have to rethink my affection for you. And that hair...Roman, either have mercy on him or bring him to me 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

Seth looking beefy in those gifs, though the color of that shirt does not work with the rest of his outfit.



JacqSparrow said:


> I'm so excited for you Telos! :cheer


Thanks!


----------



## ScumOfThisEarth

JacqSparrow said:


> Homaygad... Seth, I love you but *NEVER wear that again*. EVER. Or I may have to rethink my affection for you. And that hair...Roman, either have mercy on him or bring him to me


Looks like a push up bra.

Ambrose repping wit dat Hoody ALWAYS!


----------



## midnightmischief

It's his new vest! Just re-watched main event and paused it on a good shot of him. The black top blends so well but if you look closely you can see it ends just below his ribs. 
Serious memo to seth... never wear a light coloured top under that vest or we are going to have to send a representative from this thread over to style you (and sort out that hair at the same time)


Any volunteers?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> It's his new vest! Just re-watched main event and paused it on a good shot of him. The black top blends so well but if you look closely you can see it ends just below his ribs.
> Serious memo to seth... never wear a light coloured top under that vest or we are going to have to send a representative from this thread over to style you (and sort out that hair at the same time)
> 
> 
> Any volunteers?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I volunteer!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

Lol sparrow, I knew we (seth especially) could count on you.

Actually I think I had better come with you. I will 'distract' roman so he doesn't come after you for touching his sethie


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> Lol sparrow, I knew we (seth especially) could count on you.
> 
> Actually I think I had better come with you. I will 'distract' roman so he doesn't come after you for touching his sethie
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I do what I must for his greatest good 

:lol You're a champ, midnight!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reservoir Angel

If they do go for Shield vs Kane, Orton and Batista at Extreme Rules, I've been thinking: I really want Kane to put the mask back on. This seems like the perfect time and the perfect opponents for him to just go all "sod this, I need to get crazy on these fuckers" and boom, mask back on.

I mean, it's not like he doesn't know where it is. The Authority apparently travel with it in a glass case for some reason, so it'd be easy to explain how he got it again.

Also, Seth should never wear a light-coloured top under that boobtube/vest thing he has now. It just looks... tragic. I'm not one for dolling out fashion advice (because I have no right to judge anyone else) but come on Seth... just don't, man. You look good in all black, stick with what works for you. Either that or ditch the boobtube/vest and just go shirtless. I know you'll receive no complaints from anyone here.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reservoir Angel said:


> If they do go for Shield vs Kane, Orton and Batista at Extreme Rules, I've been thinking: I really want Kane to put the mask back on. This seems like the perfect time and the perfect opponents for him to just go all "sod this, I need to get crazy on these fuckers" and boom, mask back on.
> 
> I mean, it's not like he doesn't know where it is. The Authority apparently travel with it in a glass case for some reason, so it'd be easy to explain how he got it again.
> 
> Also, Seth should never wear a light-coloured top under that boobtube/vest thing he has now. It just looks... tragic. I'm not one for dolling out fashion advice (because I have no right to judge anyone else) but come on Seth... just don't, man. You look good in all black, stick with what works for you. Either that or ditch the boobtube/vest and just go shirtless. I know you'll receive no complaints from anyone here.


Or Trips could allow Kane to don it again so he can take care of those "problems" once and for all (And then Kane probably should distance himself from the Shield for a good long while)

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> How do you even find any of this stuff out, you must live at indy shows with that knowledge base I like it


Nah it was cause I watched a match between the two of them from HWA like two nights ago thats all :lol Just recognised his face. 
Edit: I have watched anything Ambrose/Mox related for quite some time though. 



SubZero3:16 said:


> Sethie dear, your blonde side is now inches shorter than your brown side. That bleaching is no good for you. Talk to Vince and convince him to let you dye your hair back to brown or by the end of the year you will have no hair left on that side of your head. :no:


:clap :clap

PRAISE
I've been thinking this for weeks now. He's trying to hide it as well by having like layers cut into his brown side and its like :no::no::no: 










Just quit whilst you're ahead Rollins. I was watching old ROH and him with all brown hair and mega trimmed beard is just :banderas
That could totally work again. PLS PLS PLS 


-

:lmao :lmao :lmao
I can't with all the people hating on Seth from those gifs.
So true.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I guess I'll have to go against everyone here but I like the blue vest. It's a nice complementary color to me. :draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh fuck where's that Austin Rick Rolling gif from? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Banez

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Oh fuck where's that Austin Rick Rolling gif from? :lmao :lmao


i didn't notice it at first :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Oh fuck where's that Austin Rick Rolling gif from? :lmao :lmao


Most likely the latest JBL/Cole Show???

Found it


----------



## LPPrince

The Austin Rickroll by far predates the existence of the JBL and Cole Show.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I guess I'll have to go against everyone here but I like the blue vest. It's a nice complementary color to me. :draper2


I would agree if he had worn a different kind of vest with it. He just looks a little awkward in that set IMO.


----------



## DareDevil

Hi guys, I just came by to say that I really appreciate you guys messages and wishing me the best. I am still not in the best part of my life but I feel a bit better than yesterday, I read some of your guy's PM's and messages and they really got to me, I literally started to cry, I am still holding up my decision of not coming here for a while, or until my life gets to a better point. So, I just stopped by to say that I'm fine well sort of fine and that I really appreciate you guys being concerned for me.


----------



## LPPrince

/you'llbeback

No worries


----------



## SubZero3:16

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Oh fuck where's that Austin Rick Rolling gif from? :lmao :lmao


Haven't a clue. Saw it on tumblr and knew that I had to have it.


tylermoxreigns said:


> Most likely the latest JBL/Cole Show???
> 
> Found it


You're wonderful!


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Oh Steve. I was kind of hoping he would have been actually singing. 
It would have been so horribly good :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> I guess I'll have to go against everyone here but I like the blue vest. It's a nice complementary color to me. :draper2



Blue is nice on him, but not in that combination :lol it just looks so horribly off.




DareDevil said:


> Hi guys, I just came by to say that I really appreciate you guys messages and wishing me the best. I am still not in the best part of my life but I feel a bit better than yesterday, I read some of your guy's PM's and messages and they really got to me, I literally started to cry, I am still holding up my decision of not coming here for a while, or until my life gets to a better point. So, I just stopped by to say that I'm fine well sort of fine and that I really appreciate you guys being concerned for me.


Oh honey *hug* It's OK-this period will pass  will keep you in my prayers.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^




----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


> I would agree if he had worn a different kind of vest with it. He just looks a little awkward in that set IMO.


I just find it hilarious. It's like they are getting them in a three-pack and sharing them out amongst each other and Seth got last pickings. Roman got the khaki green, Dean got the black and Seth well... The blue/grey/silver thing :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> I just find it hilarious. It's like they are getting them in a three-pack and sharing them out amongst each other and Seth got last pickings. Roman got the khaki green, Dean got the black and Seth well... The blue/grey/silver thing :lol


If he'd just removed the vest, it would have been fine :lol


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> If he'd just removed the vest, it would have been fine :lol


maybe he wants one of you girls remove it :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> maybe he wants one of you girls remove it :lol


Only for the sake of fashion, of course


----------



## Wynter

Halfie!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JacqSparrow said:


> If he'd just removed the vest, it would have been fine :lol





Banez said:


> maybe he wants one of you girls remove it :lol













:lmao :lmao

^^^^^ When is this gif never not relevant in this thread :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Halfie!!


Halfie!!! 










And nope, it will never be irrelevant, TMR :lol


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> I guess I'll have to go against everyone here but I like the blue vest. It's a nice complementary color to me. :draper2


Thank you! I said the same thing, I love the color  Highlights his skin tone.


----------



## Cashmere

They should wear all-white now since they're babyfaces. That would be cool.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tru365 said:


> Thank you! I said the same thing, I love the color  Highlights his skin tone.


Yes it does :agree:


----------



## Wynter

I wonder what the boys will do on Monday?
Daniel Bryan won't be there so they can't save each others asses again :lol

I hope they get a match and a couple segments 

Anyone know where Raw where will be tomorrow? A good crowd?


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> I wonder what the boys will do on Monday?
> Daniel Bryan won't be there so they can't save each others asses again :lol
> 
> I hope they get a match and a couple segments
> 
> Anyone know where Raw where will be tomorrow? A good crowd?


Why's everyone saying Bryan won't be there? i've not seen any official post about it.

Shield probably will pay tribute to warrior on some level.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I wonder what the boys will do on Monday?
> Daniel Bryan won't be there so they can't save each others asses again :lol
> 
> I hope they get a match and a couple segments
> 
> Anyone know where Raw where will be tomorrow? A good crowd?


Segment with Authority please :mark: :mark: A nice long one.

The Authority will probably put them in a match with some crazy stipulation.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

I thought Bryan was honeymooning with Brie?

And I hope we get a good segment with the boys and authority :mark:
Surely Trips won't take getting speared lightly :lol
I expect some fuckery and abuse of power tonight


----------



## PUNKY

Banez said:


> Why's everyone saying Bryan won't be there? i've not seen any official post about it.
> 
> Shield probably will pay tribute to warrior on some level.


yeah i thought it was just the weekend off for bryan ? maybe he works raw then gets the rest of the week off for the honeymoon ?
i still think hhh might make ambrose have a title match since he made such a big deal about his ribs on main event.


----------



## Wynter

I wonder if Trips will single out Roman for a match at some point, leaving Dean, Seth and Bryan with Orton, Batista and Kane?

Those two have been each others faces in the past, staring the other down and silently asking for the other to make a move.

Because at this point, Orton and Trips are Roman's best choices in getting a good/decent match.
Kane is pretty shite now and while Batista is getting better, he leaves little to be desired in the ring too.


----------



## gaz0301

That's Dean Ambrose up to 4th longest US title reign, and now just two weeks away from the longest reign in the last 20 years.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Orton vs Rollins please.

And Bryan will show up don't worry. They'll honeymoon backstage lol.


----------



## Joshi Judas

₵ash®;32856537 said:


> They should wear all-white now since they're babyfaces. That would be cool.




That's racist :kobe
















































































J/K, carry on :lol


----------



## Wynter

God, I would love to see Dean's crazy ass in a match with Orton when he's on and being an insane little shit.
I want to see them try to out crazy each other :lol

Orton vs Rollins would be great to though. You can pretty much expect Seth to do great with all four guys.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I worry an Orton vs Reigns or Ambrose singles match has the risk of being hijacked by the crowd right now. Orton's doing some good work but tends to do better with a faster opponent. Otherwise the crowd doesn't even give the poor guy a chance before they start chanting random stuff :no:

Trips vs Reigns should be great though. Hearing it's being considered for Summerslam.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Trips might single out Roman for a PPV if we don't get a 4vs4 match. It would do Roman some good if he and Triple H put on a good match.
Trips is a great worker and that's what Roman needs right now. Someone who can really work and guide him in the ring since he's still a bit green.

Orton, Kane and Batista are all too slow for Roman to work with. 

Dean did a good job at working slow with Mark Henry at Main Event, so I think he could make it work with Orton who is definitely better in the ring than Mark. 
But the crowd now days aren't too fond of old school style matches where the pace is a bit slower.
The fans only really gets hyped when the match gets faster and spots start happening.

Which is why you don't have to worry with Seth.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Thing is, crowd can still watch a slow paced match that picks up speed and appreciate it. Orton's more than capable of delivering one too. But for some reason, the crowd starts shitting on him immediately. That's something I hate and wouldn't like seeing Reigns or Ambrose put through. With Seth, you needn't worry about that. If Orton vs Dean or Reigns does happen, would rather it take place on SD where they can edit out the chants.

On Raw, Orton/Batista vs Usos had just started and Orton and Dave were making frequent tags and punishing the Usos but the crowd started chanting random stuff anyway and only stopped when the Usos started getting killed outside the ring. It's become fashionable to shit on Orton, as unfair as that is.


----------



## Shenroe

They don't hijack because a match is particularly slow..but rather because they don't like the competitors in the match.


----------



## Telos

₵ash®;32856537 said:


> They should wear all-white now since they're babyfaces. That would be cool.


Too much of a boy band vibe with them wearing all white IMO.


----------



## Wynter

That is true. I wish the crowd would give it up with all this bashing Orton crap. That dude has been ON lately. I mean damn, he was the champion and still played second fiddle to damn near everyone for months now. He's been constantly giving wins to guys like Bryan and played a role that others wouldn't have made work. When he started to own his cowardly, whiny heel persona and did his little antics in the ring, he became amazing and funny.

That man deserves a lot more credit than he's getting.

And you're right, the crowd will like a slow match if it starts to pick up at the end. But that just adds to the point they won't get into it until stuff gets fast paced and spotty, unless they are really hot for one of or both the competitors. Because I really do want to cut a bitch when those CM Punk chants start up :lol

Trips and Orton are still Roman's best bet since they can work. But I think Trips will want Roman.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Shenroe said:


> They don't hijack because a match is particularly slow..but rather because they don't like the competitors in the match.



Yeah they decide beforehand who's match to hijack and despite performing incredibly for the most part this year, Orton's been a major victim.

But happens during slow matches too- like that Reigns vs Bray match from a few weeks ago.


----------



## Wynter

Maybe Reigns needs to add something to spice up his matches? Bray can get away with not having the most extensive moveset because he fills up the time with theatrics and storytelling.

Roman might need to figure out how to display more of his character in the ring; doing more things like mock his opponents, add some psychology, storytelling, crowd interactions etc. At least until he can expand his moveset.


----------



## Shenroe

Well maybe they wanted to see another 6 man :draper2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Often it's who Orton is paired with that gets him that brunt of the shit crowd... Like Sheamus, Batista. His matches against Bryan we were well received, his match with Ambrose on Smackdown was decent too. Of course the brilliant match against Cesaro recently. A lot of the time it's cause the crowd are bored of the stale opponent he goes against etc... I mean I'm not Orton's biggest fan but he isn't as bad as people go on and on again. He can actually glide pretty well in a match.

I must admit I would rather see all Shield members lock horns in the ring with HHH not just Reigns. Ambrose and HHH would just be killer for me. I mean Triple H is my child favourite wrestler and obviously Ambrose is my adult favourite wrestler. I would mark like a bitch if the two of them touch :mark: Just like I marked when Ambrose pulled out a spinebuster and the leather jacket/hoodie look a couple of weeks back, because that gave me serious Trips vibes. :mark:


----------



## Shenroe

tylermoxreigns said:


> Often it's who Orton is paired with that gets him that brunt of the shit crowd... Like Sheamus, Batista. His matches against Bryan we were well received, his match with Ambrose on Smackdown was decent too. Of course the brilliant match against Cesaro recently. A lot of the time it's cause the crowd are bored of the stale opponent he goes against etc... I mean I'm not Orton's biggest fan but he isn't as bad as people go on and on again. He can actually glide pretty well in a match.
> 
> I must admit I would rather see all Shield members lock horns in the ring with HHH not just Reigns. Ambrose and HHH would just be killer for me. I mean Triple H is my child favourite wrestler and obviously Ambrose is my adult favourite wrestler. I would mark like a bitch if the two of them touch :mark: Just like I marked when Ambrose pulled out a spinebuster and the leather jacket/hoodie look a couple of weeks back, because that gave me serious Trips vibes. :mark:


Omg He has to pull a spinebuster on Hunter at some point :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Their in ring styles are so opposite, Ambrose and HHH would mesh really well :lol Ambrose is a lunatic, wild offense, flurry of punches, slaps etc, while HHH in his cerebral assassin mode is someone who picks apart your weaknesses one by one, always stays one step ahead etc. Would be a great contrast :lol

And yeah part of the reason is Orton's opponents too. He needs an opponent the crowd really cares about :lol But if the match is good, the crowd will come around. Randy's been getting better at crowd interactions so he doesn't lose the crowd over the past few months. Yeah, any singles match against HHH or Orton would be great. Just don't do Reigns vs Batista lol :lol


----------



## Wynter

God, I would really love a singles feud between Dean and Trips. The shit they would say to each other on the mic :homer.

Dean, that fucker, why you so good with everyone :lol I want that man to feud with so many people 


EDIT: Batista vs Roman will legit make me cry from boredom. Just picturing it has me like :deandre. The crowd and this forum will eat them alive :lol


----------



## Tru365

WynterWarm12 said:


> I thought Bryan was honeymooning with Brie?
> 
> And I hope we get a good segment with the boys and authority :mark:
> Surely Trips won't take getting speared lightly :lol
> I expect some fuckery and abuse of power tonight


Precisely!. The HHH we know and hate... erm, love. Doesn't let shit go. Look at Sandow. After the insane request for him to clear the ring during the OccupyRaw segment, he punished Damien, ironically now, by using The Shield.


----------



## cindel25

tylermoxreigns said:


> Well okay then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh at this or find it hot :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Ehhhh


Laugh...












JacqSparrow said:


> Yes you can. Or you wouldn't be showering me with beautiful Seth pics all the time
> 
> Homaygad... Seth, I love you but NEVER wear that again. EVER. Or I may have to rethink my affection for you. And that hair...Roman, either have mercy on him or bring him to me



Sparrow boo, I can't with you.

SLUTTY BUSSY.....Is a THOT! I will convert you to TEAM MONEY soon. 



Telos said:


> Seth looking beefy in those gifs, though the color of that shirt does not work with the rest of his outfit.


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yes it does :agree:


Cute emoji


----------



## Wynter

Cindel called Seth a THOT :lmao I am so done!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shenroe said:


> Omg He has to pull a spinebuster on Hunter at some point :mark:





RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Their in ring styles are so opposite, Ambrose and HHH would mesh really well :lol Ambrose is a lunatic, wild offense, flurry of punches, slaps etc, while HHH in his cerebral assassin mode is someone who picks apart your weaknesses one by one, always stays one step ahead etc. Would be a great contrast :lol
> 
> And yeah part of the reason is Orton's opponents too. He needs an opponent the crowd really cares about :lol But if the match is good, the crowd will come around. Randy's been getting better at crowd interactions so he doesn't lose the crowd over the past few months. Yeah, any singles match against HHH or Orton would be great. Just don't do Reigns vs Batista lol :lol





WynterWarm12 said:


> God, I would really love a singles feud between Dean and Trips. The shit they would say to each other on the mic :homer.
> 
> Dean, that fucker, why you so good with everyone :lol I want that man to feud with so many people
> 
> 
> EDIT: Batista vs Roman will legit make me cry from boredom. Just picturing it has me like :deandre. The crowd and this forum will eat them alive :lol



All of this = :yes :yes :yes 

Another thing I want to happen... Steph to seriously bitch slap Ambrose at some point. Like holy shit that would be hot.... His reaction a mix between clenched jaw at first from the initial hit and then just forming into a smirk/laugh because he kinda, sorta enjoyed it :mark: :mark: (sorry kinda went fanfiction mode then :lmao)

Why is there no Steph emojii.... Seriously man fpalm


Also,

Rollins' reaction to Cindel's comments









Not impressed Cindel :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Steph bitchslapping Ambrose would be :banderas kada

Kinda worried Seth and Roman will burst out laughing though :lol


----------



## Wynter

I'm still waiting for Seth vs Steph in who can be the sassiest and most fabulous bitch :cool2

When Dean goes all derpy crazy, it's hard not to laugh at his ass sometimes :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm just imagining Steph bitchslapping Dean then leaping backwards behind Trips as he gets this psycho look on his face and looks like he's about to swing at her.

Or he actually does go for her but Roman and Seth hold him back.


----------



## Wynter

Dean's crazy ass will just smile and may even lick his lips and wink at her before asking her to do it again. That little fucker :lol

Man, imagining the beautifully crazy shit Dean would probably do in a feud with Trips is :banderas.
The shit Dean would have done and said to Steph in a non-PG environment :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Orton should be in the same ring laughing his ass off like he did when Steph slapped Batista. Priceless :lol


----------



## cindel25

WynterWarm12 said:


> Cindel called Seth a THOT :lmao I am so done!














tylermoxreigns said:


> Also,
> 
> Rollins' reaction to Cindel's comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not impressed Cindel :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

I need Orton to come in during every funny segment/ moment, in the background, just laughing his ass off :lol


----------



## Cashmere

Lol slapping Dean wouldn't be an good idea. The Joker 2.0 waiting to happen.


----------



## Tru365

Boooooooo! I tried the multi-quote, but I couldn't get to wrk. Yeah, slapping Dean wouldn't work. He'd get off on the pain (like in the match against The Real Americans, when Cesaro hit him), OR he'd make to slap her back before stopping himself (he's supposed to be face after all) .


----------



## SubZero3:16

All I got from the past 20 posts is that Seth is a THOT :lmao :lmao :lmao










Instead of slapping Dean, Steph slaps Seth? I mean if you really wanna get the shield all riled up. I'm dying just imagining Roman's and Dean's expressions at Seth getting slapped :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Roman will get fired for spearing Steph, that's for sure :lmao

That man will go to the ends of the earth for his thotty ass boo (Lord, I'm still not over Cindel saying that shit :lol)


----------



## SubZero3:16

If Roman ever speared Steph tho for slapping Seth :banderas :banderas

I think the arena would lose its damn minds :mark: :mark:

Vince! Make it happen!!


----------



## Wynter

Ummmmm....


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ummmmm....


Fucking epic!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas

That person deserves all of the internets.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ummmmm....


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Holy shit


----------



## Wynter

:lmao exactly. How did the Tumblr girls fail to find this and spam it?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'd die a happy little man if I could see Seth vs Steph in a full-blown bitch-off.

Would be glorious. And the thing is... I think Seth would win.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ummmmm....


Wow holy shit.
I cannot find the proper words to express how I feel.

Have a :banderas instead.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:draper2


----------



## SubZero3:16

I would watch the hell out of that movie :mark: In v.i.p. too!


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: Tumblr
























You can always depend on Tumblr :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Seeing the Shield's real names is weird...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Going undercover and all to rescue Private Bryan's ass :draper2 :lol


----------



## LPPrince

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Going undercover and all to rescue Private Bryan's ass :draper2 :lol


The Ass Blaster saving Private Bryan's ass...

...for later


----------



## CALΔMITY

LPPrince said:


> The Ass Blaster saving Private Bryan's ass...
> 
> ...for later


Oh geez :


----------



## SubZero3:16

LPPrince said:


> The Ass Blaster saving Private Bryan's ass...
> 
> ...for later












Look at how you're setting up Seth to curb stomp a goat.

Won't someone please think about the animals :no:


----------



## Wynter

We would never find Bryan's body if Roman even thought of touching him :lmao

Seth would _not_ be having that bullshit :lol


----------



## cindel25

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> :draper2


Cindel25 Review Rating: 4.0

"In Wrestling mythology, great battles turn on the actions of individual heroes. In WWE's "Saving Daniel Bryan," men are thrown into the face of The Authority. The bucking of the Authority was not about saving Pvt. Bryan. It was about dealing out justice...and looking damn good while doing it. 

The movie's opening sequence is as sexiest as any footage I've ever seen. Three faceless men come marching in disturbing yet powerful masks making their presence known. Very striking performance but for me the key is when they all are standing in the ring; rising star Roman Reigns with his flowing gorgeous wet locks, Dean Ambrose with his smooth dance moves that would make The Joker blush and Seth Rollins self proclaimed THOT Slutty Bussy looking on, waiting, defiant, harboring a mere thought: BELIVE IN THE SHIELD."


----------



## Wynter

Oh Cindel...I love you so much...


----------



## Oxidamus

I wasn't a very big fan of Rollins' change to the sleeveless attire. I liked his long sleeve one almost as much as his short sleeve attire, but no sleeves looks weird on him. Good on Ambrose, and Reigns, but just weird on Rollins.

Not too high on the name change on Rollins' finisher either. Blackout > Curbstomp >>>>> Peace of Mind, even if it makes no sense now his name isn't Tyler Black.

I'm glad the Shield are back in the upper-mid-card without Kane on their ass, that was boring, but a decent turn nonetheless.


Does anyone else think Reigns will be the one to take out HHH with his luscious spear?


----------



## PUNKY

cindel25 said:


> Cindel25 Review Rating: 4.0
> 
> "In Wrestling mythology, great battles turn on the actions of individual heroes. In WWE's "Saving Daniel Bryan," men are thrown into the face of The Authority. The bucking of the Authority was not about saving Pvt. Bryan. It was about dealing out justice...and looking damn good while doing it.
> 
> The movie's opening sequence is as sexiest as any footage I've ever seen. Three faceless men come marching in disturbing yet powerful masks making their presence known. Very striking performance but for me the key is when they all are standing in the ring; rising star Roman Reigns with his flowing gorgeous wet locks, Dean Ambrose with his smooth dance moves that would make The Joker blush and Seth Rollins self proclaimed THOT Slutty Bussy looking on, waiting, defiant, harboring a mere thought: BELIVE IN THE SHIELD."


cindel :lmao:lmao:lmao :clap


----------



## Banez

@cindel25: :lol nice story



RUSEV said:


> Does anyone else think Reigns will be the one to take out HHH with his luscious spear?


I can see that happen. And i also share the opinion that hopefully Kane is out... i wouldn't be surprised though if WWE plans to have HHH vs. Bryan for the title and Kane/Orton/Tista vs. Shield. Hopefully we know more next monday... then again it's the Tribute show to the Warrior's memory so i guess they might have all storylines on hold till Smackdown/next week.


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Cindel25 Review Rating: 4.0
> 
> "In Wrestling mythology, great battles turn on the actions of individual heroes. In WWE's "Saving Daniel Bryan," men are thrown into the face of The Authority. The bucking of the Authority was not about saving Pvt. Bryan. It was about dealing out justice...and looking damn good while doing it.
> 
> The movie's opening sequence is as sexiest as any footage I've ever seen. Three faceless men come marching in disturbing yet powerful masks making their presence known. Very striking performance but for me the key is when they all are standing in the ring; rising star Roman Reigns with his flowing gorgeous wet locks, Dean Ambrose with his smooth dance moves that would make The Joker blush and Seth Rollins self proclaimed THOT Slutty Bussy looking on, waiting, defiant, harboring a mere thought: BELIVE IN THE SHIELD."


----------



## SubZero3:16

RUSEV said:


> I wasn't a very big fan of Rollins' change to the sleeveless attire. I liked his long sleeve one almost as much as his short sleeve attire, but no sleeves looks weird on him. Good on Ambrose, and Reigns, but just weird on Rollins.
> 
> Not too high on the name change on Rollins' finisher either. Blackout > Curbstomp >>>>> Peace of Mind, even if it makes no sense now his name isn't Tyler Black.
> 
> I'm glad the Shield are back in the upper-mid-card without Kane on their ass, that was boring, but a decent turn nonetheless.
> 
> 
> Does anyone else think Reigns will be the one to take out HHH with his luscious spear?


Dirstsheet speculation has Reigns to face Trips at Summerslam. 

Oh and Seth sleeveless is the best Seth :agree:


----------



## Wynter

I can see Trips wanting a match with Roman, so yeah, Reigns taking him out with a spear is very possible.

Trips seems to be learning from the old man; not minding putting talents over if he perceives it as "best for business".

Edit: I hope we get 4vs4 at Extreme Rules at least, if we do end up getting Roman vs Triple H at SummerSlam.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

^Kane/Orton/Batista vs Shield in a 6-Man Extreme Rules match and Bryan/HHH II seem what they're going for for Extreme Rules this year. Don't know about you, but those two matches alone make me pretty excited for the event, especially if Trips/Bryan has some sort of stipulation like Extreme Rules. Trips is so good in those kinda matches and with Bryan, it should be at least another **** match.


----------



## Banez

I actually wouldn't announce any stipulations until the PPV. Just the matches. Then have segments run all PPV long where the GM announces the stipulations for the matches (naturally pre determined choices but segment could be funny) and heel talent could "rage" about the decisions.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Thank you for reminding me that I seriously need to re-watch _FullMetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_ at some point.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Dirstsheet speculation has Reigns to face Trips at Summerslam.
> 
> Oh and Seth sleeveless is the best Seth :agree:


The best Seth is shirtless Seth... actually it would be naked Seth, but that's just never gonna happen for me, so I have to make do.


----------



## Wynter

I would just love a full on Shield vs Evolution :mark: You can't get that without Triple H if he just focuses on Bryan and only faces him in matches for the title.

Seems like a wasted opportunity. At least with 4vs4(war games :homer) Trips will being interacting and facing the boys too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

WynterWarm12 said:


> I would just love a full on Shield vs Evolution :mark: You can't get that without Triple H if he just focuses on Bryan and only faces him in matches for the title.
> 
> Seems like a wasted opportunity. At least with 4vs4(war games :homer) Trips will being interacting and facing the boys too.


WarGames would be epic, but sadly there was a report recently that there are no arena set-ups between now and SummerSlam that could fit the two rings and the cage.

Bryan-HHH II and Shield vs Kane/Orton/Batista at Extreme Rules and then Bryan/Lesnar and Shield/Evolution at SummerSlam.


----------



## Banez

I never watched a single war games match...

*runs to cover*


----------



## midnightmischief

You are not alone there banez. I have never seen one either

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'd be down for a 4 on 4 match at Extreme Rules....if the title is on the line. Whoever scores the pinfall or submission becomes WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Wynter

MoxleyMoxx said:


> WarGames would be epic, but sadly there was a report recently that there are no arena set-ups between now and SummerSlam that could fit the two rings and the cage.
> 
> Bryan-HHH II and Shield vs Kane/Orton/Batista at Extreme Rules and then Bryan/Lesnar and Shield/Evolution at SummerSlam.



See, I'm very fine with that. At least we would get a Shield vs Evolution match at SummerSlam after Triple H loses to Bryan at Extreme Rules lol

They can easily save Roman vs Triple H for when Roman is out on his own. It would probably be a much more satisfying match if a proper feud was built up and Roman had more experience under his belt.

I don't see any reason for Triple H to single out Roman in a match unless the Shield vs Evolution feud morphs into the Roman vs Triple H feud :lol

And that's no bueno. They already didn't play up to the potential of Wyatts vs Shield, WWE better milk this Shield vs Authority/Evolution for all its got damn worth :lol


----------



## LPPrince

The Cerebral *Ass*assin versus The Ass Blaster

Makes sense to me


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Oh Prince, you are really running with that name huh


----------



## LPPrince

With all these opportunities, someone has to


----------



## Bushmaster

MoxleyMoxx said:


> WarGames would be epic, but sadly there was a report recently that there are no arena set-ups between now and SummerSlam that could fit the two rings and the cage.
> 
> Bryan-HHH II and Shield vs Kane/Orton/Batista at Extreme Rules and then Bryan/Lesnar and *Shield/Evolution* at SummerSlam.


Just can't see HHH being in a 6 man tag match no matter where it is in the card. I can unfortunately see him facing off with Reigns at Summerslam leaving Seth and Dean to fight Orton and Batista. 

Can't wait to see what the Authority do to get back at the Shield tomorrow.


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> Laugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparrow boo, I can't with you.
> 
> SLUTTY BUSSY.....Is a THOT! I will convert you to TEAM MONEY soon.



You'll have to excuse my ignorance, but what the heck is a THOT? 




tylermoxreigns said:


> All of this = :yes :yes :yes
> 
> Another thing I want to happen... Steph to seriously bitch slap Ambrose at some point. Like holy shit that would be hot.... His reaction a mix between clenched jaw at first from the initial hit and then just forming into a smirk/laugh because he kinda, sorta enjoyed it :mark: :mark:


I miss AE  and considering what sort of storylines Steph has agreed to be involved in in the past...




WynterWarm12 said:


> I need Orton to come in during every funny segment/ moment, in the background, just laughing his ass off :lol


I support this. Loved that moment.




WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman will get fired for spearing Steph, that's for sure :lmao
> 
> That man will go to the ends of the earth for his thotty ass boo (Lord, I'm still not over Cindel saying that shit :lol)


:lol He wouldn't even think about it.




Reservoir Angel said:


> I'd die a happy little man if I could see Seth vs Steph in a full-blown bitch-off.
> 
> Would be glorious. And the thing is... I think Seth would win.


I am actually writing such a scenario as we speak... 




RAINNMAKAHH said:


> :draper2


:lmao :lmao




cindel25 said:


> Cindel25 Review Rating: 4.0
> 
> "In Wrestling mythology, great battles turn on the actions of individual heroes. In WWE's "Saving Daniel Bryan," men are thrown into the face of The Authority. The bucking of the Authority was not about saving Pvt. Bryan. It was about dealing out justice...and looking damn good while doing it.
> 
> The movie's opening sequence is as sexiest as any footage I've ever seen. Three faceless men come marching in disturbing yet powerful masks making their presence known. Very striking performance but for me the key is when they all are standing in the ring; rising star Roman Reigns with his flowing gorgeous wet locks, Dean Ambrose with his smooth dance moves that would make The Joker blush and Seth Rollins self proclaimed THOT Slutty Bussy looking on, waiting, defiant, harboring a mere thought: BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD."


OH LORDY. Cindel...no words can express my enjoyment of this post.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Set For Seth

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Orton vs Rollins please.


BOOK IT!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Belated comments on Shield/Evolution:

There has to be at least either a 6-man tag involving Trips or a 4 vs 4 including Kane (I'd rather not have this again, though). I want the big-fight feel of stable vs stable. If it's just Trips vs Roman and Seth and Dean vs Orton and Batista, it's lacking.

I'm OK with Trips vs Roman. And Seth vs Orton will obviously be great. And if Dean gets Batista...his wish comes true :lol. I prefer Dean and Randy crazy-off though, and Dean and Trips razzing each other on the mic.


----------



## Beatles123

Does anyone think they may bring Flair into this at some point?


----------



## Cobalt

Beatles123 said:


> Does anyone think they may bring Flair into this at some point?


I can see it happening, but wouldn't make sense considering last time we saw Flair on TV was at Old School Raw in February and he told Orton that his a "spoilt brat", but like anything they can sweep that under the carpet I guess.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Naitch will be too busy screwing over Paige to hand Charlotte the NXT Women's Championship. Would love to see him back in Evolution's corner, just flipping out at ringside though. GOAT.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Naitch will be too busy screwing over Paige to hand Charlotte the NXT Women's Championship. Would love to see him back in Evolution's corner, just flipping out at ringside though. GOAT.


Ambrose-Flair communication would be GOAT. I can almost picture it. :mark:

This reminds me:


Spoiler: GOATNESS





























Ambrose doing that and Flair pulling out his tie and shirt vintage Naitcha Boy style! :mark:





SoupBro said:


> Just can't see HHH being in a 6 man tag match no matter where it is in the card. I can unfortunately see him facing off with Reigns at Summerslam leaving Seth and Dean to fight Orton and Batista.
> 
> Can't wait to see what the Authority do to get back at the Shield tomorrow.


If they were against someone else, then I'd agree, but it's The Shield they're going up against, a.k.a one of the hottest and over acts in the whole company since their debut, so I think HHH could put his ego aside for one night and do what's _best for business_, which is to face them in a 6-man match with Orton & Batista somewhere down the line. At least I hope so.


----------



## JacqSparrow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ambrose-Flair communication would be GOAT. I can almost picture it. :mark:
> 
> This reminds me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GOATNESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose doing that and Flair pulling out his tie and shirt vintage Naitcha Boy style! :mark:


Would :mark: for this.

Would be interesting to see Flair (they believe we have the memories of goldfish anyway so they can just conveniently forget the last Orton/Flair interaction) even just briefly, to complete the reunion. And the segments!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah usually HHH's ego worries me, but when it's his guys, he does the job. Put over Batista in 3 consecutive PPVs back in 2005. I remember plans were for Batista to be the top guy but Cena eclipsed him.

Plus, having been a part of 2 great stables, HHH knows how a dominant stable goes a long way in building the singles careers of all guys involved. I wouldn't be surprised if prolonging The Shield's life as a unit was HHH's call and they seem to have his support backstage, so I trust him to put them over in the long run.

Of course he COULD pick up a win in one match- singles or tag, and this thread will probably rage about it :lol


----------



## Wynter

Trips let Daniel Bryan beat him clean, hit him with a sledgehammer and the next night took a spear and knee.
The man has got that ego in check :lol

Though, I expect much more back and forth with Shield/Evolution. Should be a proper war.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah usually HHH's ego worries me, but when it's his guys, he does the job. Put over Batista in 3 consecutive PPVs back in 2005. I remember plans were for Batista to be the top guy but Cena eclipsed him.
> 
> Plus, having been a part of 2 great stables, HHH knows how a dominant stable goes a long way in building the singles careers of all guys involved. I wouldn't be surprised if prolonging The Shield's life as a unit was HHH's call and they seem to have his support backstage, so I trust him to put them over in the long run.
> 
> Of course he COULD pick up a win in one match- singles or tag, and this thread will probably rage about it :lol


Nah, I expect him to win a few battles. It's only right--the Shield can't dominate all the time  plus, it will give this feud gravitas. The important thing is who comes out swinging at the end.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Btw totally off topic- everyone PM Punky and wish a happy birthday. I say PM so the thread doesn't get filled :lol

And yeah the Shield seem like HHH's project right now. Probably wants to recreate the success Evolution had. And the man knows how useful a dominant, long time stable is. He became a main eventer on the back of DX and ruled Raw as part of Evolution. As long as The Shield have his backing, they should be fine (Y)


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

WynterWarm12 said:


> Trips let Daniel Bryan beat him clean, hit him with a sledgehammer and the next night took a spear and knee.
> The man has got that ego in check :lol
> 
> Though, I expect much more back and forth with Shield/Evolution. Should be a proper war.


I honestly think Trips has retired the Shovel really, this is a conference call promoting NXT arrival a lil while ago:






It really is the most insightful and best interview I've ever heard from any WWE official that high up.

He talks about The Shield and Wyatts around 26min in to about 30min - When it comes to them he's just a proud poppa - Brays daddy comment makes sense then.

Its a must listen for any fan, mind blowing in fact, gave me an absolute new found respect for Triple H and real hope for the future of the biz with him and Steph in charge.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Trips is an NWA guy at heart. He idolises Flair. So his approach may be drastically different from Vince's. In the 80s, Vince and WWF had Hogan at the top of the mountain- the babyface champion fighting off all evil challengers. It was like a villain of the week type thing you see in many TV shows- a new evil wrestler threatens his position, they hype the match and fight and eventually good overcomes evil. Fans paid to see Hogan triumph at the end of the day.

In NWA, you had Flair and the Four Horsemen. Flair was champ for most of the time, like Hogan in WWF. Only, he was a bad guy, would tour various territories with the belt, fighting with the top babyface of each territory, giving the audience hope that he would finally get his comeuppance and somehow escape with the belt everytime. Fans wanted to see the chase here, they paid to see somebody knock Flair off his perch.

In many ways, Evolution was HHH trying to emulate or even be the new Ric Flair. LOOOONG heel reign, finally ended by HBK or Benoit or Goldberg, but eventually the title always came back to HHH until Batista from his own stable dethroned him.

Recently, you can see the slight shift in the programming. You had Cena thwarting all bad guys to remain at the top for a good while, but since Summerslam, there has been some NWA style booking with Orton and the Authority, while the fans rallied behind Bryan. I think even though HHH has let his ego slide to make way for his new projects, the booking may remain the same- a lot of times, the bad guys will prevail and fans will be super pissed. Raging on twitter, FB or WF until they get their payoff like Bryan did at WM. So be prepared for a tough journey to reach that sweet destination :lol

Wouldn't be surprised if The Shield end several weeks lying in the ring, decimated by Evolution. All for the greater good though :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Btw totally off topic- everyone PM Punky and wish a happy birthday. I say PM so the thread doesn't get filled :lol
> 
> And yeah the Shield seem like HHH's project right now. Probably wants to recreate the success Evolution had. And the man knows how useful a dominant, long time stable is. He became a main eventer on the back of DX and ruled Raw as part of Evolution. As long as The Shield have his backing, they should be fine (Y)


They will be. Trips has been so careful with their booking after all. Each of them.

I actually don't mind the above scenario because after all, the Authority has been the main heel for almost a year. It will be all the more epic when our boys finally beat them.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Trips is an NWA guy at heart. He idolises Flair. So his approach may be drastically different from Vince's. In the 80s, Vince and WWF had Hogan at the top of the mountain- the babyface champion fighting off all evil challengers. It was like a villain of the week type thing you see in many TV shows- a new evil wrestler threatens his position, they hype the match and fight and eventually good overcomes evil. Fans paid to see Hogan triumph at the end of the day.
> 
> In NWA, you had Flair and the Four Horsemen. Flair was champ for most of the time, like Hogan in WWF. Only, he was a bad guy, would tour various territories with the belt, fighting with the top babyface of each territory, giving the audience hope that he would finally get his comeuppance and somehow escape with the belt everytime. Fans wanted to see the chase here, they paid to see somebody knock Flair off his perch.
> 
> In many ways, Evolution was HHH trying to emulate or even be the new Ric Flair. LOOOONG heel reign, finally ended by HBK or Benoit or Goldberg, but eventually the title always came back to HHH until Batista from his own stable dethroned him.
> 
> Recently, you can see the slight shift in the programming. You had Cena thwarting all bad guys to remain at the top for a good while, but since Summerslam, there has been some NWA style booking with Orton and the Authority, while the fans rallied behind Bryan. I think even though HHH has let his ego slide to make way for his new projects, the booking may remain the same- a lot of times, the bad guys will prevail and fans will be super pissed. Raging on twitter, FB or WF until they get their payoff like Bryan did at WM. So be prepared for a tough journey to reach that sweet destination :lol
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if The Shield end several weeks lying in the ring, decimated by Evolution. All for the greater good though :lol












Absolutely the best post I've seen on WF, truly great post Raven.

The similarities between Tripe H circa 2003-2005 Evolution run and the Horseman is stark. I have friends who shit on the Evolution stuff and call it a poor Horseman wannabe version but who anytime in history even the NWO could really match the Horseman for the level of heat generated.

The Dusty Rhodes arm and leg breaking incident is IMO the greatest thing any villain faction has ever done. The crowd literally wanted to lynch them they were so angry, how can you compete with that. I always loved the original Horseman stuff a little bit more though mostly because Barry Windham never really lived up to the massive amount of potential he had, but such is life (Half the reason I like Bo Dallas is the Barry Windham connection and because he wears the glove like his uncle and grandda Blackjack Mulligan).

You're dead right some may disagree but would Daniel Bryan victory have been as sweet if he had won more matches leading up to Maina. For me the world we live now much like the time the Horseman were at their peak is more conducive to having the villain win most of the time thus generating heat and making the eventual hero victory that much better. Hero's winning too much is part of why John Cena gets so heat and also why Hulk Hogan probably would not have been as big if he was a young guy coming up now (Of course their quite limited movesets plays its own part as well).

There's a lot of rumours of the possible War Games match which with Triple H been such a fan of I have hope could actually happen (Evolution & Kane vs Daniel Bryan & The Shield I can dream).

Can't wait for the evolution beat downs actually, I love the shield and want them all to be main eventers but I also loved Evolution beat downs and the almost apocalyptic heat that the fangirls are going to produce when it happens will be a thing of beauty


----------



## Tru365

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Absolutely the best post I've seen on WF, truly great post Raven.
> 
> The similarities between Tripe H circa 2003-2005 Evolution run and the Horseman is stark. I have friends who shit on the Evolution stuff and call it a poor Horseman wannabe version but who anytime in history even the NWO could really match the Horseman for the level of heat generated.
> 
> The Dusty Rhodes arm and leg breaking incident is IMO the greatest thing any villain faction has ever done. The crowd literally wanted to lynch them they were so angry, how can you compete with that. I always loved the original Horseman stuff a little bit more though mostly because Barry Windham never really lived up to the massive amount of potential he had, but such is life (Half the reason I like Bo Dallas is the Barry Windham connection and because he wears the glove like his uncle and grandda Blackjack Mulligan).
> 
> You're dead right some may disagree but would Daniel Bryan victory have been as sweet if he had won more matches leading up to Maina. For me the world we live now much like the time the Horseman were at their peak is more conducive to having the villain win most of the time thus generating heat and making the eventual hero victory that much better. Hero's winning too much is part of why John Cena gets so heat and also why Hulk Hogan probably would not have been as big if he was a young guy coming up now (Of course their quite limited movesets plays its own part as well).
> 
> There's a lot of rumours of the possible War Games match which with Triple H been such a fan of I have hope could actually happen (Evolution & Kane vs Daniel Bryan & The Shield I can dream).
> 
> Can't wait for the evolution beat downs actually, I love the shield and want them all to be main eventers but I also loved Evolution beat downs and the almost apocalyptic heat that the fangirls are going to produce when it happens will be a thing of beauty


Why is it that I can picture a big smile on your face and you rubbing your hands together n glee?  The feud between these sides has the potential to be. The Cerebral Assassin plotting to destroy the Boys is gonna be something!


----------



## Wynter

God I hope WWE can keep up this momentum and keep giving us quality Raws :mark: :mark:
I know they can't give us 9/10 every week, but I'd like majority of the shows to be good 

I legit watched last week's Raw like 5 times :lmao

They're setting us up for some great programming: Shield vs Evolution/Authority, the continuation of Daniel Bryan vs Triple H, Cesaro/Heyman vs Swagger/Zeb (lord the mic offs between Zeb and Heyman :homer), Paige vs AJ and I'm sure Batista/Orton won't sit quietly.

Things are looking up  All they need maybe is another midcard feud, the IC title off of Big E asap(the belt would do great in the Cesaro vs Swagger feud) and bring life to the tag division again (Y)


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> God I hope WWE can keep up this momentum and keep giving us quality Raws :mark: :mark:
> I know they can't give us 9/10 every week, but I'd like majority of the shows to be good
> 
> I legit watched last week's Raw like 5 times :lmao
> 
> They're setting us up for some great programming: Shield vs Evolution/Authority, the continuation of Daniel Bryan vs Triple H, Cesaro/Heyman vs Swagger/Zeb (lord the mic offs between Zeb and Heyman :homer), Paige vs AJ and I'm sure Batista/Orton won't sit quietly.
> 
> Things are looking up  All they need maybe is another midcard feud, the IC title off of Big E asap(the belt would do great in the Cesaro vs Swagger feud) and bring life to the tag division again (Y)


After so many meh to bad Raws, it wouldn't kill them to pull out a few excellent ones  Because they proved last week that they are capable of something incredible if they apply themselves. There was very little to fast-forward through last week--I hope it's the same way now.

The poor tag division though :lol And just some months ago, they were the best thing the company had going.


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


> They're setting us up for some great programming: Shield vs Evolution/Authority, the continuation of Daniel Bryan vs Triple H, Cesaro/Heyman vs Swagger/Zeb (lord the mic offs between Zeb and Heyman :homer), Paige vs AJ and I'm sure Batista/Orton won't sit quietly.


Jesus, so fucking exciting isn't it? :mark: :mark: :mark: 
Jesus Christ usually I'm excited for almost every RAW but this time, after my favorite RAW ever, I'm even MORE thrilled. It's absolutely amazing, also Bo Dallas debuting soon... JESUS CHRIST... :banderas

I can't wait to see were this is ALL going. WWE is so fucking awesome right now.



tylermoxreigns said:


> All of this = :yes :yes :yes
> Another thing I want to happen... Steph to seriously bitch slap Ambrose at some point.





RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Steph bitchslapping Ambrose would be :banderas kada





WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean's crazy ass will just smile and may even lick his lips and wink at her before asking her to do it again. That little fucker :lol


Oh my fuckig god guys!!! :lenny :lenny :lenny
I can even see it happening in the next months... It would be so brilliant! 
I imagine Ambrose backstage begging for it, knowing how it would work the crowd and how he would sell it and physically answer to it like the GOAT he is.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Oh my fuckig god guys!!! :lenny :lenny :lenny
> I can even see it happening in the next months... It would be so brilliant!
> I imagine Ambrose backstage begging for it, knowing how it would work the crowd and how he would sell it and physically answer to it like the GOAT he is.


Oh god :banderas

I want this so bad now.


----------



## Wynter

Omg Yes NeyNey! :mark: :mark: :mark: I haven't been so hyped for a Raw in such a long time.
I made myself even more excited by watching Raw..._again_ :lol I can't believe how much I enjoyed it. The crowd of course made it amazing, but WWE delivering the fucking gold just put the damn cherry on top!

After marking out like a bitch from Friday to Monday, my body is ready for more :dance :dance :dance

I just know Triple H is about to put his foot up all our boys' asses :lol You know that man doesn't take it lightly being disobeyed and surely doesn't appreciate being attacked by his employees.

There is going to be some fuckery tonight and I'm going to love it! :banderas

The Shield has pissed their daddy off; shit is about to get real :


Oh, and be careful NeyNey...Bo Dallas is hated around these parts :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Omg Yes NeyNey! :mark: :mark: :mark: I haven't been so hyped for a Raw in such a long time.
> I made myself even more excited by watching Raw..._again_ :lol I can't believe how much I enjoyed it. The crowd of course made it amazing, but WWE delivering the fucking gold just put the damn cherry on top!
> 
> After marking out like a bitch from Friday to Monday, my body is ready for more :dance :dance :dance
> 
> I just know Triple H is about to put his foot up all our boys' asses :lol You know that man doesn't take it lightly being disobeyed and surely doesn't appreciate being attacked by his employees.
> 
> There is going to be some fuckery tonight and I'm going to love it! :banderas
> 
> The Shield has pissed their daddy off; shit is about to get real :
> 
> 
> Oh, and be careful NeyNey...Bo Dallas is hated around these parts :side:


:lol I watched my favorite parts of last week's Raw again too earlier. 

Maybe we'll get Steph slapping the heck out of all three of them--if they think Daddy's mad, imagine how Mommy feels :


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


> Omg Yes NeyNey! :mark: :mark: :mark: I haven't been so hyped for a Raw in such a long time.
> I made myself even more excited by watching Raw..._again_ :lol I can't believe how much I enjoyed it. The crowd of course made it amazing, but WWE delivering the fucking gold just put the damn cherry on top!
> 
> After marking out like a bitch from Friday to Monday, my body is ready for more :dance :dance :dance
> 
> I just know Triple H is about to put his foot up all our boys' asses :lol You know that man doesn't take it lightly being disobeyed and surely don't like being attacked by his employees.
> 
> There is going to be some fuckery tonight and I'm going to love it! :banderas
> 
> The Shield has pissed their daddy off; shit is about to get real :
> 
> 
> Oh, and be careful NeyNey...Bo Dallas is hated around these parts :side:


Yes man, days and time feels so much longer if you wait for something like that! :mark:
Yeah, he totally will. :lol But like many of you guys I'm also soooooo looking forward to this all! :woolcock
I MEAN JEEZ!!! :mark: :mark: HHH/Orton/Batista all love to hear themselves talking so THIS JUST HAS TO INVOLVE SOME PROMOS WITH AMBROSE!!!! AND IT'S INEVITABLE!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAW MY FUCKING GAAAAAAWD!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas
Just imagine Opening Segment of RAW is HHH or all three of them and The Shield interrupting them :banderas :banderas :banderas 
As soon as I hear Ambroses voice I swear you'll hear my Mark Scream all over the fucking world.


----------



## Frantics

I'm gonna agree with those Ambrose promos, oh god I'm gonna mark out so much, my mind will be blown 
, Oh GOD, Ambrose going crazy at orton and showing him how crazy really goes or snapping at Steph or Trips!!!! O_O
:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Telos

We need to see Moxbrose because I feel like we've only been getting bits and pieces. When the Shield feuded with the Wyatts I know I was dying for Ambrose to go full Moxley on the mic with Bray but it never happened. Very few people on the roster even get to cut a promo longer than 30 seconds it seems.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> We need to see Moxbrose because I feel like we've only been getting bits and pieces. When the Shield feuded with the Wyatts I know I was dying for Ambrose to go full Moxley on the mic with Bray but it never happened. Very few people on the roster even get to cut a promo longer than 30 seconds it seems.


Hope Shield/Wyatts still gets revisited in the future, because Dean vs Bray in a live mic battle was untapped promo gold.

This feud with the Authority could be a good time for Dean to bring the Moxley, especially if they cost him the US Title.


----------



## NeyNey

Telos said:


> We need to see Moxbrose because I feel like we've only been getting bits and pieces. When the Shield feuded with the Wyatts I know I was dying for Ambrose to go full Moxley on the mic with Bray but it never happened. Very few people on the roster even get to cut a promo longer than 30 seconds it seems.


This time... it will happen. 
While Ambrose speaks his first word, moves his tongue, slowly narrows his eyes to slits, HHH will see the devil coming out of Deans mouth, HE WILL SEE THE DISGUSTING HORRBILE FACE OF HELL, HE WILL FEEL THE ICECOLD BREATH, PRICKING, SLITTING, BURNING HIS SKIN AND WHILE HE ASKS HIMSELF IF THAT'S REALLY HAPPENING RIGHT NOW... The claw will slip through his throat, tear his insides to pieces, clutch his soul, rape it, RIP IT OUT AND BURN IT TO THE GROUND!

Destiny wanted it to be this moment.

Jesus Christ, can't wait! :lenny


----------



## LPPrince

With the way y'all are hyping the boys up, I'm half expecting Dean to trip on one of the steps and start to fall until Seth catches him with his back, but then they both lose control and start flailing their arms and kinda-running down the steps until they tumble and Roman's just up there like, "Seriously?"


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> Hope Shield/Wyatts still gets revisited in the future, because Dean vs Bray in a live mic battle was untapped promo gold.
> 
> This feud with the Authority could be a good time for Dean to bring the Moxley, especially if they cost him the US Title.


I want him to break the record which is two weeks away and I get the dreadful feeling that will be a narrative used to make him losing the belt that much more annoying. I get that he's doing nothing with the belt but still. I'm happy that he's US champ for as long as he has it.



NeyNey said:


> This time... it will happen.
> While Ambrose speaks his first word, moves his tongue, slowly narrows his eyes to slits, HHH will see the devil coming out of Deans mouth, HE WILL SEE THE DISGUSTING HORRBILE FACE OF HELL, HE WILL FEEL THE ICECOLD BREATH, PRICKING, SLITTING, BURNING HIS SKIN AND WHILE HE ASKS HIMSELF IF THAT'S REALLY HAPPENING RIGHT NOW... The claw will slip through his throat, tear his insides to pieces, clutch his soul, rape it, RIP IT OUT AND BURN IT TO THE GROUND!
> 
> Destiny wanted it to be this moment.
> 
> Jesus Christ, can't wait! :lenny


:banderas :banderas :banderas

This post is so epic :mark:


----------



## Telos

LPPrince said:


> With the way y'all are hyping the boys up, I'm half expecting Dean to trip on one of the steps and start to fall until Seth catches him with his back, but then they both lose control and start flailing their arms and kinda-running down the steps until they tumble and Roman's just up there like, "Seriously?"


If you're not familiar with Dean Ambrose's work prior to The Shield, I highly recommend searching "Jon Moxley" on YouTube. Or better yet, check out Dean-Ambrose.net's Vimeo page and look for the older stuff. We're getting a watered down version of this guy in WWE.


----------



## Bushmaster

I hope Dean gets some promo time with HHH, won't hold my breathe though. Ambrose and Bray is thee absolute perfect scenario and they screwed that up.


----------



## Oxidamus

Can't wait for Rollins to inevitably win the world championship before Ambrose. Rollins deserves it way more imo. Ambrose needs to be utilised more in the mid card before the main event, but he should get there eventually.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

If the rumor Triple H vs Roman is true.
I unfortunately do not think we'll have Dean promo. 
This is going to be like Wyatt vs The Shield (possibility of having outstanding promos and we only have good promos).

Only if we have Orton/Batista vs Dean.
I'm inclined to Batista vs Dean, because Batista likes Dean. 
Maybe Batista ask to work with Dean,


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I honestly think Trips has retired the Shovel really, this is a conference call promoting NXT arrival a lil while ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is the most insightful and best interview I've ever heard from any WWE official that high up.
> 
> He talks about The Shield and Wyatts around 26min in to about 30min - When it comes to them he's just a proud poppa - Brays daddy comment makes sense then.
> 
> Its a must listen for any fan, mind blowing in fact, gave me an absolute new found respect for Triple H and real hope for the future of the biz with him and Steph in charge.


Oh my god him talking about Shield/Wyatts..... FUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCKKKKKK :banderas 

Dude I get so emotional about stuff like this. 





NeyNey said:


> This time... it will happen.
> While Ambrose speaks his first word, moves his tongue, slowly narrows his eyes to slits, HHH will see the devil coming out of Deans mouth, HE WILL SEE THE DISGUSTING HORRBILE FACE OF HELL, HE WILL FEEL THE ICECOLD BREATH, PRICKING, SLITTING, BURNING HIS SKIN AND WHILE HE ASKS HIMSELF IF THAT'S REALLY HAPPENING RIGHT NOW... The claw will slip through his throat, tear his insides to pieces, clutch his soul, rape it, RIP IT OUT AND BURN IT TO THE GROUND!
> 
> Destiny wanted it to be this moment.
> 
> Jesus Christ, can't wait! :lenny




NEYYYY _*STAPPPPPPPPPHHHHHH*_, I cannot deal with this

:banderas


----------



## cindel25

Sparrow boo..

THOT= That Hoe Over There. 

Example: Did you see FLAWLESS HAIR quickly smack THOT on the ass on Main Event last week? 

Slutty Bussy stays winning! I'm ready for RAW.


----------



## Bushmaster

RUSEV said:


> Can't wait for Rollins to inevitably win the world championship before Ambrose. Rollins deserves it way more imo. Ambrose needs to be utilised more in the mid card before the main event, but he should get there eventually.


If Rollins wins the title it'll be a glorious day. He is the closest thing to complete package so it should happen but with WWE you never know. I'd have have a party and all Rollinites would be invited.


----------



## LPPrince

Telos said:


> If you're not familiar with Dean Ambrose's work prior to The Shield, I highly recommend searching "Jon Moxley" on YouTube. Or better yet, check out Dean-Ambrose.net's Vimeo page and look for the older stuff. We're getting a watered down version of this guy in WWE.


I know his and Rollins' prior work. I'm just teasing the thread.


----------



## LPPrince

Again, Noelle Foley is always the answer

https://twitter.com/NoelleFoley/status/455762712958881792


----------



## LPPrince




----------



## tylermoxreigns

LPPrince said:


>


From Wikipedia (???) or not I am marking bro :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
Rumours or not I am marking bro :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

I know this is utter bullshit but I am marking bro
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

:lel funny. Why is War Games being brought up so much? Is it an anniversary or something?


----------



## LPPrince

I want to watch the shit out of this match now :ex:


----------



## Banez

SoupBro said:


> :lel funny. Why is War Games being brought up so much? Is it an anniversary or something?


no idea. Never seen war games match.. might watch one. They should make a 6-man Punjabi Prison special match :lol


----------



## Deptford

how is mick foley's daughter so hot?


----------



## Bushmaster

Banez said:


> no idea. Never seen war games match.. might watch one. They should make a 6-man Punjabi Prison special match :lol


That match would be awesome indeed. Rollins would be climbing the Punjabi cage like a monkey :mark:


----------



## LPPrince




----------



## tylermoxreigns

This ones for you Cindel










:lmao


----------



## cindel25

tylermoxreigns said:


> This ones for you Cindel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao













I keep telling ya!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just knew that gif was gonna make its way in here eventually. :lol


----------



## Oxidamus

Full package Soup? :hmm:

Yea I guess Rollins is the closest. Guy can do everything at least at an average level. Reigns and Ambrose can't be considered a full package imo. Rollins, Bryan and maybe Cesaro at this point are the only ones that get utilised, who can be considered a 'full package'.


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> how is mick foley's daughter so hot?


You wouldn't be able to tell nowadays but Mick looked like quite the lady killer in his youth.


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> You wouldn't be able to tell nowadays but Mick looked like quite the lady killer in his youth.


I guess that is what Death Matches will do to you :hmm:


----------



## LPPrince

LPPrince said:


> Again, Noelle Foley is always the answer
> 
> https://twitter.com/NoelleFoley/status/455762712958881792


Rollins' response- https://twitter.com/WWERollins/status/455769880269045760

rofl


----------



## SonoShion

Screw Kane. Evolution with Ric Flair at Ringside vs Shield must fucking happen.


----------



## PUNKY

hey guys just wanted to say thanks for all my birthday pm's, loved all of them and wynter that video :lmao:lmao:lmao i don't even mind you put _him_ in there as well.  
anyway i might be able to catch the first hour of raw so i'll see you all in chat later, can't wait to see what the guys are doing tonight. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SonoShion

Happy Birthday love.


----------



## PUNKY

Sono Shion said:


> Happy Birthday love.


thanks babe. Hope you had fun at mania btw, i'm still not convinced it wasn't you with the ambrose titty master sign.


----------



## SonoShion

It was wonderful. And okay it was me, now let's share the money NEY


----------



## SubZero3:16

Look at Seth's boo giving a flawless question and answer before tonight's show.

Those people let me down though. Not one of them asked what kind of conditioner he uses :no:


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> This ones for you Cindel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Classic THOT behavior. :side:

I thought Roman had him trained better than this.


----------



## CesaroSection

Sono Shion said:


> Screw Kane. Evolution with Ric Flair at Ringside vs Shield must fucking happen.


This. This _NEEDS_ to fucking happen!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Who is coming into chat tonight? 


Paigey Happy birthday sorry i missed it been a busy week.


Dam that Seth Gif!


----------



## Deptford

Hapy Birthday Punky!!!


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> This time... it will happen.
> While Ambrose speaks his first word, moves his tongue, slowly narrows his eyes to slits, HHH will see the devil coming out of Deans mouth, HE WILL SEE THE DISGUSTING HORRBILE FACE OF HELL, HE WILL FEEL THE ICECOLD BREATH, PRICKING, SLITTING, BURNING HIS SKIN AND WHILE HE ASKS HIMSELF IF THAT'S REALLY HAPPENING RIGHT NOW... The claw will slip through his throat, tear his insides to pieces, clutch his soul, rape it, RIP IT OUT AND BURN IT TO THE GROUND!
> 
> Destiny wanted it to be this moment.
> 
> Jesus Christ, can't wait! :lenny


Whoa, Ney. Whoa :mark: Now I'm even more hyped than ever!



LPPrince said:


> With the way y'all are hyping the boys up, I'm half expecting Dean to trip on one of the steps and start to fall until Seth catches him with his back, but then they both lose control and start flailing their arms and kinda-running down the steps until they tumble and Roman's just up there like, "Seriously?"


Could happen...Dean is the only one now without an epic clumsy moment  Poor Seth though :lmao



cindel25 said:


> Sparrow boo..
> 
> THOT= That Hoe Over There.
> 
> Example: Did you see FLAWLESS HAIR quickly smack THOT on the ass on Main Event last week?
> 
> Slutty Bussy stays winning! I'm ready for RAW.


Thanks boo  Oh dear, is this going to be his new nickname?

Punky, I'm glad you enjoyed!  And Rane, I'm gonna be on 

OH Seth with that gif. Stop feeding Cindel!


----------



## Deptford

you guys suckk no one ever PM'd me the new chat 
>|:-(


----------



## cindel25

Deptford said:


> you guys suckk no one ever PM'd me the new chat
> >|:-(


Deppie... check your pm boo.


----------



## Bushmaster

RUSEV said:


> Full package Soup? :hmm:
> 
> Yea I guess Rollins is the closest. Guy can do everything at least at an average level. Reigns and Ambrose can't be considered a full package imo. Rollins, Bryan and maybe Cesaro at this point are the only ones that get utilised, who can be considered a 'full package'.


Rollins is better on the mic than Cesaro. Did I say full package, thought i said complete package, but yeah he is the closest. Best guy in the Shield and one of the best on the roster.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

SubZero3:16 said:


>



Aw, he is so proper & cute in the interview.. I just can't take it


----------



## LPPrince

Evolution vs Shield is totally happening

They've separated Kane from the angle, so we'll get a three vs three


----------



## Bushmaster

Well, I saw the beatdown a mile away. Was alright, it's good to have the Shield not come out on top all the time. Was ok.


----------



## Bearodactyl

LPPrince said:


> Evolution vs Shield is totally happening
> 
> They've separated Kane from the angle, so we'll get a three vs three


:banderas


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Evolution wins at Extreme Rules, Shield wins the rematch.


----------



## LPPrince

11 vs 3

Rollins had the most life in him and got the most fucked up but put up the greatest fight so props to him

He also knocked down all eleven guys like a stack of human dominos, so woot woot

The dead as fuck crowd can go home and stay there though, jesus christ


----------



## SubZero3:16

Evolution vs Shield :mark: :mark: 

Bring it! :banderas

Those boys sold that beat down epically :banderas :banderas

Really felt for Seth, that boy can sell!!! And Roman's facial expressions and selling are top notch. Good work boys! Can't wait to see this feud at ER.


----------



## midnightmischief

only just caught the end of raw. VERY exited to see the evolution/shield storyline progress but dammit as a shield mark I find it so hard on my feelings to see them get beaten down lol

hopefully they will go on a full blown rampage of revenge (more so than a few weeks ago)


----------



## Yuiren

I marked so hard for Evolution I hurt myself, don't even know how :lol

But seriously I was JUST getting over the last beatdown and now this? Really?

I loved how they all tried to fight back even when they knew it was useless.


----------



## Bushmaster

LPPrince said:


> 11 vs 3
> 
> Rollins had the most life in him and got the most fucked up but put up the greatest fight so props to him
> 
> He also knocked down all eleven guys like a stack of human dominos, so woot woot
> 
> The dead as fuck crowd can go home and stay there though, jesus christ


Rollins is the best of the Shield, would you expect anything less? He put up a good fight for sure, hope he can shine in this "feud"


----------



## LPPrince

The Shield put up a hell of a fight against the rest of the heel roster

The fact they had the ring to themselves for a while is outstanding


----------



## LPPrince




----------



## midnightmischief

then there is also the fact that it took 11 men to beat them down before evolution came out - they still strong...


----------



## LPPrince

Evolution is gonna put The Shield over. Doesn't have to be via a match, just by actions like this.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LPPrince said:


>


Dat GOAT selling :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster

LPPrince said:


> The Shield put up a hell of a fight against the rest of the heel roster
> 
> The fact they had the ring to themselves for a while is outstanding


Kinda wish they fought most of them off but that would truly be superman booking :lol They much more of a fight last time it was 3 on 11.


----------



## JacqSparrow

MY PRECIOUS BABY SETHIE NEEDS A HUG.

Ahem, serious mode.

Great ending segment. Heck, the only thing worth watching tonight. Have to admit, I marked for the Evolution theme song. I missed that! And totally signifies that things have gotten real.

The boys looked strong even with the odds against them, which is great. And they took the beatdown from Evolution so well. That they can look amazing even in defeat is a testament to their GOATness.


----------



## cindel25

If Extreme Rules were happening tmw, I would not watch that ppv based on that ending on Raw. 

Once again WWE is completely out of touch; only Evolution fans are happy to see this stable come back. The current generation weren't even born yet during Triple H reign of terror. 

They want to see The Shield kicking ass and taking names....not a total beat down.


----------



## LPPrince

cindel25 said:


> If Extreme Rules were happening tmw, I would not watch that ppv based on that ending on Raw.
> 
> Once again WWE is completely out of touch; only Evolution fans are happy to see this stable come back. The current generation weren't even born yet during Triple H reign of terror.
> 
> They want to see The Shield kicking ass and taking names....not a total beat down.


The Shield has to get their asses kicked so that fans have a reason to want to see them do the same to Evolution. Its simple storytelling.


----------



## LPPrince

SoupBro said:


> Kinda wish they fought most of them off but that would truly be superman booking :lol They much more of a fight last time it was 3 on 11.


Thats because it was elimination, wasn't it? Besides, in that first encounter, everyone knew they were going into a match. This time, you can bet The Authority told The Shield's opponents to just beat their ass regardless of winning or losing.


----------



## Deptford

I was about 10 in the triple H reign of terror. 
fpalm 

he ruined my pre-teen years not only to come back and ruin my pre adult years 


Plus wouldn't it have been more fitting for Reigns to take the powerbomb?


----------



## LPPrince

Deptford said:


> I was about 10 in the triple H reign of terror.
> fpalm
> 
> he ruined my pre-teen years not only to come back and ruin my pre adult years
> 
> 
> Plus wouldn't it have been more fitting for Reigns to take the powerbomb?


Not if they're making The Shield look like equals, as they should.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Evolution vs Shield should be good. I hope it's a messy, long match. I wouldn't be surprised if it main evented Extreme Rules, considering Bryan is going to end up fighting Kane. And really, who is excited about that? Okay, I'm sure someone is.

I used to despise Triple H, but I have to give him major props for being excited about the future and trying to elevate the younger talents. He's actually been doing some great storytelling and you can tell he's invested in Shield. Which is more than I can say about certain other juvenile clothes wearing jar heads...


----------



## Wynter




----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> If Extreme Rules were happening tmw, I would not watch that ppv based on that ending on Raw.
> 
> Once again WWE is completely out of touch; only Evolution fans are happy to see this stable come back. The current generation weren't even born yet during Triple H reign of terror.
> 
> They want to see The Shield kicking ass and taking names....not a total beat down.


It worked, though. Showed what Evolution had to put the Shield through before they could even start their personal beatdown.

:lol Wammy. And boy, Bootista really looks old in this pic.


----------



## Davion McCool

Deptford said:


> I was about 10 in the triple H reign of terror.
> fpalm
> 
> he ruined my pre-teen years not only to come back and ruin my pre adult years
> 
> 
> Plus wouldn't it have been more fitting for Reigns to take the powerbomb?


I'm glad someone here remembers the Reign of Terror. I swear all you hear is people praising HHH as a great heel, they forget that he was booked to dominate every other wrestler, start each RAW with droning, long meandering boring promos, and have every other title reign. It was a dark, dark time. Watching SHIELD kick Evolution's Arse will be cathartic as fuck.


----------



## BelievenSomething1

The writers need a way to turn The Shield into the good guys. Having them get beat down was the way do it. Daniel Bryan will be on The Shield's side. Triple H, Randy Orton, and Bautista couldn't take down The Shield last week so this week they send out 11 guys to basically knock out The Shield before they came out. The Shield will get their revenge and the #Kingwillfall!!!!!!


----------



## Deptford

a lot of kings falling these days huh? #gameofthrones  

Oh and yeah, the reign of terror is called that for a reason. That shit bled you to deathhhh. While people praise it, they fail to realize that that time period is responsible for how Triple H started to become synonymous with all the bad things people complain about him doing like burying people. Ppl bring up bury references then praise the reign of terror like no.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I actually cheered for Reigns during that beatdown.

Shield will probably lose to Evolution through a screwjob of some sorts. I don't expect Hunter to wrestle EVERY PPV until SS so I think there may be another member added to them.

Someone that takes the "Future" spot since HHH is the past and Orton/Batista is the present.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Thoughts..

I can't wait to see where this feud goes:mark:... 

It was very hard to see the boys get beat down hard though... Poor Roman trying to get up at the very end..they had no chance :grande 

Seths neck looked for real jacked up...that baby can sell for sure. 

I feel like they didn't show dean as much as they usually do tonight, maybe just me. :draper2


----------



## Oxidamus

I think what happened on Raw was pretty cool and a good addition to the storyline. You're all overreacting, let it happen. _Let it happen_.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Davion McCool said:


> I'm glad someone here remembers the Reign of Terror. I swear all you hear is people praising HHH as a great heel, they forget that he was booked to dominate every other wrestler, start each RAW with droning, long meandering boring promos, and have every other title reign. It was a dark, dark time. Watching SHIELD kick Evolution's Arse will be cathartic as fuck.


I absolutely loathed him. I mean, hated him with a burning passion. I can be okay with Trips if he sticks to an authority role and putting over younger talent. Which I guess is why he's currently on my ok list. I'm definitely on my guard, though. Hell, I've been meh about Cena these past few years but after the Bray feud I want to see him trip on an exploding rocket and go away for a while (but still be alive, I'm not delusional). So I know better than to get comfortable that one of the big guys like HHH won't piss me off again.


----------



## Divine Arion

Personally wasn't a fan of Evolution but it gives the Shield a credible stable to work with aside from the Wyatts. Nobody likes to watch their favs get a beatdown. However it will only make them come back stronger and for storyline purposes you don't want people to start complaining they're built too much like Super Cena lol. 

Rollins sold that beat down beautifully. He was the most physically involved on Raw so it looked a little more brutal for him. Looked like he landed a little awkwardly on his neck. Hope it was just selling though. However I can't take anything away from Reigns and Ambrose though. The selling of dat Pedigree and Batista Bomb RKO, respectively. Love how they can make their opponents always look so threatening. 



dizzylizzy87 said:


> I feel like they didn't show dean as much as they usually do tonight, maybe just me. :draper2



So I wasn't the only one who noticed Ambrose barely moved in the corner. He did perform a little bit of a odd suicide dive when the match was falling apart. I hope he wasn't injured in the process. I really wanted him to get up and just attack wildly more but maybe he was just selling. 

Regardless I can't wait to see where this is heading myself. I'm imagining all the potential promos we might have. :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC

KuroNeko said:


> I actually cheered for Reigns during that beatdown.
> 
> Shield will probably lose to Evolution through a screwjob of some sorts. I don't expect Hunter to wrestle EVERY PPV until SS so I think there may be another member added to them.
> 
> *Someone that takes the "Future" spot* since HHH is the past and Orton/Batista is the present.












Bo-lieve!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Of course The Shield had to get beat down. Only logical.

Evolution though :mark: :mark:

I know I know, some people found them really boring during the first Reign of Terror, but outside of the weekly long Hunter promo, I found them very enjoyable :lol And Randy Orton was like my favorite back then so :side:


----------



## Born of Osiris

DGenerationMC said:


> Bo-lieve!


I can actually see this happening :lmao 

he already has the suit thing going.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Oh shit son
I don't even know where to start
My boys, Trips and Ambrose, holy hell. It's happening people :banderas
IT IS BLOODY WELL HAPPENING
Hold me.

HHH shouting at Reigns to crawl at him
Oh lord... 

I love how they beat holy hell outta Rollins all the time in these beat downs. Really hit you in the feels, especially because he sometimes looks like a puppy. It dem big brown eyes damnit :lmao :lmao 
NOTHING to do with how beautifully he sells or how much of a solid wrestler he is. Nothing at all. It's all because he looks like a puppy, yep. :lol

The Shield are SO over as faces it is bloody brilliant.
Hound of justice, Shield shield shield chants... YAAAAASSSS

Ambrose is still trying to hold onto that little bit of heel. Noticed him in the match back heel his opponent when he was covering them in the corner. Still trying to get those cheap shots in. Absolutely love that though, adds a nice edge to the "face turn" and The Shield. Glad they haven't gone entirely face through each member, allows them to keep the thing that made them so badass to begin with - this idea of difference.

YOU BET I MARKED LIKE A MOTHER WHEN.... "EVOLUTION IS A MYSTERRRRYYYY...." :mark: :mark:

I am incredibly hyped right now. 
I shouldn't be because it isn't even 7am here yet. And I just woke up. :lol
Oh fuck.

I'm gonna have to go back and watch it again to really take it in.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


>



Just look at these fuckers thinking they're it. Pfffffftttt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ctorresc04

On a side note, Dean Ambrose's US Title reign is now at 331+ days. He just recently passed Nikita Koloff's 328 day reign, making Ambrose the 4th longest reigning US Champ of all time!

1. Lex Luger - 523 days
2. Rick Rude - 419 days
3. MVP - 343 days
4. Dean Ambrose - 331+ days
5. Nikita Koloff - 328 Days

If Ambrose can hold the title past next week's Smackdown, he will officially surpass MVP's reign! I'm starting to wonder if Triple H will force Ambrose to defend it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

When The Shield awake in their hospital beds, they'll realise- Evolution just passed them by :mark: :mark: :mark:

Line in the Sand muthafuckas :mark: :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Where's SoupBro?










Maybe this will teach Rollins some respect :lel


----------



## cindel25

The Shield doesn't need to be put over. They are ALREADY OVER. 

If the E had build new stars instead killing the momentum, we wouldn't see Reign of Terror Part 2: electric boogaloo. 

Let me see people hated Borton when he was champ and hated Batista for coming back and taking DB spot but they cool cause Evolution is back?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

cindel25 said:


> The Shield doesn't need to be put over. They are ALREADY OVER.
> 
> If the E had build new stars instead killing the momentum, we wouldn't see Reign of Terror Part 2: electric boogaloo.
> 
> Let me see people hated Borton when he was champ and hated Batista for coming back and taking DB spot but they cool cause Evolution is back?


lol looks like they want to seal the deal with Reigns.


----------



## CALΔMITY

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Where's SoupBro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this will teach Rollins some respect :lel


Oh fuck. :banderas Rollins fucking DIED. That's how to sell a powerbomb. kada

I'm in the process of catching up on raw now. Not too far into the show at this point.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh shit son
> I don't even know where to start
> My boys, Trips and Ambrose, holy hell. It's happening people :banderas
> IT IS BLOODY WELL HAPPENING
> Hold me.
> 
> HHH shouting at Reigns to crawl at him
> Oh lord...
> *
> I love how they beat holy hell outta Rollins all the time in these beat downs. Really hit you in the feels, especially because he sometimes looks like a puppy. It dem big brown eyes damnit :lmao :lmao
> NOTHING to do with how beautifully he sells or how much of a solid wrestler he is. Nothing at all. It's all because he looks like a puppy, yep. :lol*
> 
> The Shield are SO over as faces it is bloody brilliant.
> Hound of justice, Shield shield shield chants... YAAAAASSSS
> 
> Ambrose is still trying to hold onto that little bit of heel. Noticed him in the match back heel his opponent when he was covering them in the corner. Still trying to get those cheap shots in. Absolutely love that though, adds a nice edge to the "face turn" and The Shield. Glad they haven't gone entirely face through each member, allows them to keep the thing that made them so badass to begin with - this idea of difference.
> 
> YOU BET I MARKED LIKE A MOTHER WHEN.... "EVOLUTION IS A MYSTERRRRYYYY...." :mark: :mark:
> 
> I am incredibly hyped right now.
> I shouldn't be because it isn't even 7am here yet. And I just woke up. :lol
> Oh fuck.
> 
> I'm gonna have to go back and watch it again to really take it in.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes. Exactly. Loved Dean coming in to try and save him even though he was staying nice and safe out of the way :lol He couldn't resist those pitiful puppy dog eyes.

The boys trying to be all brave in front of the refs on Backstage Pass. http://vimeo.com/92002989

I like that Evolution has *officially* reformed for the sole purpose of taking down the Shield. It's a pretty big acknowledgement that the boys are going to be THE stable of this generation, because they are being touted as good enough to scare (and most likely put down) the top stable of the last era.

@Caly, this ending segment was the most noteworthy part of Raw. That and the other Shield appearance mid-show where a fangirl screams as though she is being murdered


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Holy. Fucking. Shit.* :mark: :mark: :mark:

Marked so hard when the Evolution theme hit. :banderas

This feud is gonna be so good. :mark: Can't wait for next Monday, not to mention Extreme Rules :mark:


Looks like I'm in the minority here but I for one LOVED Triple H's "reign of terror" as you people call it. 
Those 20min promos he used to cut. :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm still not done yet, but I've made it to the Shield match. I think the entrance of the other bit of the roster would have looked a little better if Rusev came out last. He has the most intimidating presence in his entrance compared to the other guys.

@Moxx: Nah I'm with ya on HHH. I've always been a fan of his.


----------



## CM Jewels

Have Dean defect to Evolution while Trips falls back into a non-wrestling role again. Let Orton act as his mentor while he fueds with Seth over the US Title. Proceed to print money as they reenact their fued from FCW at SummerSlam.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Okay, as short as it was, that main event segment was amazing! :banderas

I was marking out so hard along with the crowd when the boys managed to get the upper hand near the end and hop back into THEIR back yard. THEN...the Evolution theme hit and wow a huge dose of nostalgia hit me HARD! I need to seriously go back sometime and re-watch those evolution days. Anyways, back to last night, man our boys took a beating. They sold it well, though. All three of them just looked beaten to a god damn pulp, especially Seth. First Ambrose gives a grade-A performance at Main Event and then Seth does the same for last night. Poor Roman, he wanted so bad to help Seth. He tried at least. :lol 

Dean and that Batista-Bomb/RKO combo. kada

I've actually gotten back into at least watching more of the show (rather than just the Shield parts), but yet again those bits with the Shield just take the cake. Well done boys. I can't wait to see what happens on Smackdown as well as next week's Raw.


Edit: Almost forgot about Backstage Pass. :ambrose3 :rollins GOAT sellin those injuries.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

KuroNeko said:


> I actually cheered for Reigns during that beatdown.
> 
> Shield will probably lose to Evolution through a screwjob of some sorts. I don't expect Hunter to wrestle EVERY PPV until SS so I think there may be another member added to them.
> 
> Someone that takes the "Future" spot since HHH is the past and Orton/Batista is the present.




Will be Dean 
Dean will betray The Shield
WWE needs a "Future" Heel for WWE title, and Dean is perfect 
I love Bray but his character is not for WWE title.

And I'm worried about Seth again. 
Roman will get his SuperPush.
Dean will betray, and he will look good (will be hated) 
Seth??

:topic:I love how many people do not understand Bray vs Cena and complain of one the best things currently in WWE. Bray vs Cena is about the characters, or rather the changes that Cena character can suffer.
Cena jokes, is the normal way of Cena to be. 
Yesterday was no Cena to bury Bray, was Bray outsmart Cena. Because in the end Cena stopped making jokes and was seriously.


----------



## Joshi Judas

cindel25 said:


> The Shield doesn't need to be put over. They are ALREADY OVER.
> 
> If the E had build new stars instead killing the momentum, we wouldn't see Reign of Terror Part 2: electric boogaloo.
> 
> Let me see people hated Borton when he was champ and hated Batista for coming back and taking DB spot but they cool cause Evolution is back?



There's nothing else for them to do, and as faces they haven't had that tough opponents yet. The Authority and Evolution now are the top heels, so makes sense for them to put over the Shield. Win-win :draper2

You could still have The Shield do those six men tags they always do but they wouldn't get those big pops if they weren't saving Bryan or facing HHH & co. Only other thing to do would be to split them and it's too soon.

Evolution vs Shield is like a dream match for many and will sell tickets. Best for Business :lol

Dont worry, just watch and enjoy the boys putting those old asses in their place :lol

Plus, this way they'll get plenty of screentime every show- on the mic or in the ring.

And Evolution still has a LOT of credibility no matter how we feel about it, so this could be a career making victory (Y)


----------



## rockdig1228

cindel25 said:


> The Shield doesn't need to be put over. They are ALREADY OVER.
> 
> If the E had build new stars instead killing the momentum, we wouldn't see Reign of Terror Part 2: electric boogaloo.
> 
> Let me see people hated Borton when he was champ and hated Batista for coming back and taking DB spot but they cool cause Evolution is back?


I think there's a big difference between being "already over" and being seen by everyone as capable of beating the top guys. Especially with the end goal apparently being Reigns vs. HHH at Summerslam, I think the feud with Evolution is to put all of these guys over as individuals who can get it done.

As a unit, yes, they've been shown to be nearly unbeatable. As individuals though, they haven't really won many meaningful matches. They've had individual showings against top guys where they looked awesome (Cena vs. Rollins on Smackdown comes to mind), but they haven't many defining singles wins or moments. Reigns is the one who's had those so far (Survivor Series & Rumble), but I think we'll see some big singles wins for Rollins & Ambrose in this feud.

I could be wrong, but I think this is all about establishing themselves as better than the old guard. And that's a good thing, since these three are part of the future of the company.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That crowd sucked though. My girl Paige getting a bigger pop than Evolution :ti


----------



## CALΔMITY

I was disappointed at the crowd reaction as well, but meh I still marked out. We can't expect every crowd to be a smarky post - mania crowd. :lol

I am starting to like Paige a bit more after tonight. That Scorpion cross lock was sexy as hell. kada


----------



## Wynter

Lord can someone please make a gif of Seth pushing that ref away on the post show :lmao
The way he mushed that man in the face was hilarious. 

Seth is a meanie 

EDIT Paige's submission and theme song :homer

2nd Edit:









:lmao that boy is too much. I love how the boys are still assholes despite being faces


----------



## Shenroe

Man Dean sure looked awkward in that segment. He needs o change his offenses real quick imo


----------



## Banez

Return of Evolution was awesome. Only need Ric Flair to throw hissy fit on the ringside :lol


----------



## rockdig1228

Calabrose said:


> I was disappointed at the crowd reaction as well, but meh I still marked out. We can't expect every crowd to be a smarky post - mania crowd. :lol


I think they were pretty burned out by the end unfortunately. Seemed like they lost a lot of steam once Cena came out and did his shtick too... dunno if that's a coincidence or not, but that "Cena makes jokes" segment was terrrrrible.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I predicted Evolution vs Shield a while back and got laughed at... (Not in this great thread though), this will put the boys on another level all together. They took out Rock and beat the Superfriends but this will put set them and the WWE up for the next decade.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calabrose said:


> I was disappointed at the crowd reaction as well, but meh I still marked out. We can't expect every crowd to be a smarky post - mania crowd. :lol
> 
> I am starting to like Paige a bit more after tonight. That Scorpion cross lock was sexy as hell. kada


I can't say with certainty since I'm not an American but I think in the North East you get these people who really follow wrestling, browse the internet, really passionate etc, while in Southern crowds like tonight, maybe some families just hear that WWE's in town and just go to check it out with their families, hence the less energy :lol

That Evolution theme song deserved a bigger pop though, I LOVE Paige but she shouldn't be getting a bigger reaction than fuckin' EVOLUTION :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord can someone please make a gif of Seth pushing that ref away on the post show :lmao
> The way he mushed that man in the face was hilarious.
> 
> Seth is a meanie
> 
> EDIT Paige's submission and theme song :homer
> 
> 2nd Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao that boy is too much. I love how the boys are still assholes despite being faces


:lmao :lmao

I love whenever faces push away the referees or EMTS attending to them :lol Austin would even stun their asses back in the day.

And you're coming around I see. Never too late to board the Paige bandwagon ositivity



Banez said:


> Return of Evolution was awesome. Only need Ric Flair to throw hissy fit on the ringside :lol


Yeah I want one of those segments where Evolution is cutting a promo in the ring, Flair included and The Shield makes fun of Naitch from the outside and he flips out- takes off his coat, face starts reddening and tries getting out of the ring but is held back by HHH and Orton while he flaps his arms like a mad man :lmao

Naitch can be the best without even getting physical :lol


----------



## LPPrince

What I want to see on Raw at some point

Orton vs Rollins, clean Rollins victory

Batista vs Ambrose, dirty Ambrose victory

HHH vs Reigns, breaks down before it even gets started(if its really going to happen on PPV)


----------



## Tru365

JacqSparrow said:


> Yes. Exactly. Loved Dean coming in to try and save him even though he was staying nice and safe out of the way :lol He couldn't resist those pitiful puppy dog eyes.
> 
> The boys trying to be all brave in front of the refs on Backstage Pass. http://vimeo.com/92002989
> 
> I like that Evolution has *officially* reformed for the sole purpose of taking down the Shield. It's a pretty big acknowledgement that the boys are going to be THE stable of this generation, because they are being touted as good enough to scare (and most likely put down) the top stable of the last era.
> 
> @Caly, this ending segment was the most noteworthy part of Raw. That and the other Shield appearance mid-show where a fangirl screams as though she is being murdered


I nearly peed  You heard the scream too huh? I was like, "Damn! Calm down!" I'm surprised that a symphony of dogs didn't start barking afterwards. LOL.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord can someone please make a gif of Seth pushing that ref away on the post show :lmao
> The way he mushed that man in the face was hilarious.
> 
> Seth is a meanie
> 
> EDIT Paige's submission and theme song :homer
> 
> 2nd Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao that boy is too much. I love how the boys are still assholes despite being faces


I should have known you would find this gif, halfie 



LPPrince said:


> What I want to see on Raw at some point
> 
> Orton vs Rollins, clean Rollins victory
> 
> Batista vs Ambrose, dirty Ambrose victory
> 
> HHH vs Reigns, breaks down before it even gets started(if its really going to happen on PPV)


Separately, though :lol Doubt Seth and Dean will get two wins over Evolution in one night.

Raven, all it took was the song to get Wynter on the bandwagon :lol CROSS-LOCK THOUGH :mark:

And Tru365, the question is who DIDN'T hear that scream :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

:topic:*Kane vs Bryan* ..... seriously that Kane was the best they could find


----------



## p862011

SóniaPortugal said:


> :topic:*Kane vs Bryan* ..... seriously that Kane was the best they could find


they could always bring in:show


----------



## Tru365

JacqSparrow said:


> Yes. Exactly. Loved Dean coming in to try and save him even though he was staying nice and safe out of the way :lol He couldn't resist those pitiful puppy dog eyes.
> 
> The boys trying to be all brave in front of the refs on Backstage Pass. http://vimeo.com/92002989
> 
> I like that Evolution has *officially* reformed for the sole purpose of taking down the Shield. It's a pretty big acknowledgement that the boys are going to be THE stable of this generation, because they are being touted as good enough to scare (and most likely put down) the top stable of the last era.
> 
> @Caly, this ending segment was the most noteworthy part of Raw. That and the other Shield appearance mid-show where a fangirl screams as though she is being murdered


Oops! Double post


----------



## SóniaPortugal

p862011 said:


> they could always bring in:show



:|....I take back what I say, I like Kane vs Bryan :dance


----------



## Tru365

JacqSparrow said:


> I should have known you would find this gif, halfie
> 
> 
> 
> Separately, though :lol Doubt Seth and Dean will get two wins over Evolution in one night.
> 
> Raven, all it took was the song to get Wynter on the bandwagon :lol CROSS-LOCK THOUGH :mark:
> 
> And Tru365, the question is who DIDN'T hear that scream :lmao


LOL  I guess she encapsulated our feelings with that 'Death Rattle'.


----------



## Wynter

Halfie, I had to make that gif myself :lol
Tumblr had failed me :no:

And I'm not on the Paige bandwagon just yet. But I would really be a hater if I didn't acknowledge that BOSS ass theme song and that sexy ass submission :lol it even woke up that dead ass crowd.


----------



## Deptford

I know like, who doesn't pop for a fucking Evolution reunion?? 
THE FUCKKK


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Halfie, I had to make that gif myself :lol
> Tumblr had failed me :no:
> 
> And I'm not on the Paige bandwagon just yet. But I would really be a hater if I didn't acknowledge that BOSS ass theme song and that sexy ass submission :lol it even woke up that dead ass crowd.


:clap Good job! You are the savior of the Tumblr division!  Every time someone bothers me, I'm just posting that gif.

It won't be long til you're on the bandwagon then  And that crowd was HOPELESS.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Really curious about what stipulation they'll have this match be. This will be the first time since their debut match that The Shield get to play with weapons + Hunter will surely use his trusted sledgehammer :lol Glorious :banderas


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Really curious about what stipulation they'll have this match be. This will be the first time since their debut match that The Shield get to play with weapons + Hunter will surely use his trusted sledgehammer :lol Glorious :banderas


No DQ, probably. Unless they go for an entire series and have it end at Hell in a Cell 

WEAPONS :mark: :mark: Seth should stay away from the ladders and tables this time, though :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ambrose laughing at his pain from the beat down on Backstage Pass :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose laughing at his pain from the beat down on Backstage Pass :banderas :banderas :banderas


Sadistic little shit. :ambrose


Edit: Found this on tumblr earlier.









I'm sure he's fine, but damn it all happened so quick when I first watched it that I didn't realize the botch.


----------



## Banez

Calabrose said:


> I'm sure he's fine, but damn it all happened so quick when I first watched it that I didn't realize the botch.


Orton's timing was bit off... but it's not easy to jump into RKO when other guy is getting powerbombed.. however the landing despite it was a botch seemed okish for me and like you said you didn't realize it.. i didn't realise it either at first.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


> Sadistic little shit. :ambrose
> 
> 
> Edit: Found this on tumblr earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he's fine, but damn it all happened so quick when I first watched it that I didn't realize the botch.


Jeeze
Doesn't look pretty but I'm sure he's fine.

At least he remembers to tuck his chin. His landing seems fine, at the most I'd say slight jarring from the slight knocking of heads with Orton. All part of the day job. 

Have to say Reigns kinda looked like he almost sandbagged his Batista-bomb.... Didn't quite lift his weight. Suppose just the quickness of the whole thing was bound to have a few messy moments



really interested on where they going to take this. Wonder if we'll have a stipulation - with it being Extreme Rules I imagine so.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Jeeze
> Doesn't look pretty but I'm sure he's fine.
> 
> At least he remembers to tuck his chin. His landing seems fine, at the most I'd say slight jarring from the slight knocking of heads with Orton. All part of the day job.
> 
> Have to say Reigns kinda looked like he almost sandbagged his Batista-bomb.... Didn't quite lift his weight. Suppose just the quickness of the whole thing was bound to have a few messy moments
> 
> 
> 
> really interested on where they going to take this. Wonder if we'll have a stipulation - with it being Extreme Rules I imagine so.


Reigns didn't sandbagged him, Batista can't lift for shit. He picked up Reigns all wrong and he was probably gassed by then anyhow.


----------



## Reaper

Nice to see the Shield involved in one of the biggest programs the company could possibly have on offer. I'm serious. This is the ultimate passing of the torch amongst factions and I'm guessing this program will establish Shield as one of the top factions in the WWE's history, if not the top. Proud of these guys and happy to mark for them. Amazing stuff.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Tumblr is Dean place
His fanbase post his things five minutes things after it happened

Seth and Roman fanbase on tumblr is slower


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Reigns didn't sandbagged him, Batista can't lift for shit. He picked up Reigns all wrong and he was probably gassed by then anyhow.


Its either one or the other... I don't think either quite was ready to be honest. I mean Roman's feet were planted but I just don't think timing was right ? :draper2

Maybe sandbagging is the wrong word... Didn't seem like he lifted his weight up right into the move. Then against Batista didn't aid him very well either.

Edit: I sound like such a Reigns hater fpalm


----------



## Wynter

Trips is going to put the boys over so hard. 
He really is Papa Trips when it comes to the Shield. I'm sure he's going to do everything in his power to make the fans cheer the boys on and beg for Evolutuon to be destroyed :lol

Triple H can draw heat like no damn other. 

:banderas you know this feud is going to be awesome. Trips doesn't half ass the feuds he's in. And he sure as hell isn't going to let his project fail on his watch. 

I can't wait for that Evolution vs Shield match :lenny I just want Batista to eat a blackout so bad :lol
Not that I dislike him, it's just his head and face beg to get stomped


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Nice to see the Shield involved in one of the biggest programs the company could possibly have on offer. I'm serious. This is the ultimate passing of the torch amongst factions and I'm guessing this program will establish Shield as one of the top factions in the WWE's history, if not the top. *Proud of these guys and happy to mark for them.* Amazing stuff.


Me too Jones, me too. enaldo


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Trips is going to put the boys over so hard.
> He really is Papa Trips when it comes to the Shield. I'm sure he's going to do everything in his power to make the fans cheer the boys on and beg for Evolutuon to be destroyed :lol
> 
> Triple H can draw heat like no damn other.
> 
> :banderas you know this feud is going to be awesome. Trips doesn't half ass the feuds he's in. And he sure as hell isn't going to let his project fail on his watch.
> 
> I can't wait for that Evolution vs Shield match :lenny I just want Batista to eat a blackout so bad :lol
> Not that I dislike him, it's just his head and face beg to get stomped


I was so disappointed we didn't see Bootista get triple-powerbombed 

Oh well. Another time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

Don't care what ya'll hoes say! 

Evolution = :flip












WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord can someone please make a gif of Seth pushing that ref away on the post show :lmao
> The way he mushed that man in the face was hilarious.
> 
> Seth is a meanie
> 
> 2nd Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao that boy is too much. I love how the boys are still assholes despite being faces


Slutty Bussy :cuss:













Calabrose said:


> Sadistic little shit. :ambrose
> 
> 
> Edit: Found this on tumblr earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he's fine, but damn it all happened so quick when I first watched it that I didn't realize the botch.



And some of ya'll in chat were CAPING for Orton... I don't want to say any names.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
LMDM
WYNTER


----------



## LPPrince

JacqSparrow said:


> ]Separately, though :lol Doubt Seth and Dean will get two wins over Evolution in one night.


I could see it happening in one night. Rollins vs. Orton first, Rollins gets the win. Backstage segment where HHH and Batista look down on Orton for losing, Batista says he'll beat the crap out of Ambrose to make a point about how you're supposed to do it. Batista vs. Ambrose happens, Ambrose cheats to win. Backstage segment with a super frustrated Batista, Orton being Orton and HHH getting extremely pissed and coming up with a plan for later. Then when HHH vs Reigns is supposed to happen, all hell breaks loose and the match never gets underway.

I'd watch that Raw. hahaha


----------



## Cashmere

>


He should've thrown the ref into the steps.


----------



## PUNKY

Calabrose said:


> *I am starting to like Paige a bit more after tonight. That Scorpion cross lock was sexy as hell. kada*






WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord can someone please make a gif of Seth pushing that ref away on the post show :lmao
> The way he mushed that man in the face was hilarious.
> 
> Seth is a meanie
> 
> *EDIT Paige's submission and theme song :homer
> *
> 2nd Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao that boy is too much. I love how the boys are still assholes despite being faces





RAINNMAKAHH said:


> *And you're coming around I see. Never too late to board the Paige bandwagon ositivity
> *












all aboard the paige train !!!! come join us. :dance:dance:dance











i can't with that seth gif :lmao:lmao:lmao like the second he realizes the camera's back on him it's like fuck off me man !!! reminds me a bit of this one. 










GOAT selling by all 3 on the backstage pass vid (or whatever it's called) 

and ouch, looks like ambrose and randy smacked their heads together on the batista bomb- rko.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Anyone get me a link to the backstage pass please?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Cindel and Zero
Saw this and thought of you
(not sure if its real, blatantly not real but everyone thinks it) :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Anyone get me a link to the backstage pass please?


Here you go!

http://vimeo.com/92002989


----------



## Joshi Judas

TMR the link MASTAHHHHHHH XD :mark: :mark:

Thanks again


----------



## Tru365

Oh the utter shamelessness of Triple H. Look what hashtag he's got trending #1... #BelieveInEvolution.


----------



## Joshi Judas




----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Cindel and Zero
> Saw this and thought of you
> (not sure if its real, blatantly not real but everyone thinks it) :lmao :lmao


Poor Sethie :lol So mean to him.


Where's my boo Banez? I wanna ask him a lil sumtin, sumtin :side:


----------



## BehindYou

As i said in the Evolution thread, HHH has shown he can use dominant factions to put people over time and again so im sure this is going to propel the Shield even further.

Did see someone say that Ambrose and Rollins look to small to take on evolution which i think is total BS. For a high flyer Rollins is big and Ambrose is a pretty big dude anyways.

Summerslam

Shield

Vs

Evolution

HELL IN A CELL

that would get some buyssssss


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Where's my boo Banez? I wanna ask him a lil sumtin, sumtin :side:


Peek a Boo, you called?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I saw The Shield segment on RAW and I have to say that the crowd sucks


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Peek a Boo, you called?


Hi boo, which country did you say you're from again?


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hi boo, which country did you say you're from again?


Finland 

why do you ask?


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SóniaPortugal said:


> Tumblr is Dean place
> His fanbase post his things five minutes things after it happened
> 
> Seth and Roman fanbase on tumblr is slower


Because unlike Dean fans, we have lives.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Reservoir Angel said:


> Because unlike Dean fans, we have lives.


Probably


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Finland


I knew it! Right… soooo your postal service just released some um rathering interesting stamps. I think I need those in my life :lol 



Reservoir Angel said:


> Because unlike Dean fans, we have lives.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> I knew it! Right… soooo your postal service just released some um rathering interesting stamps. I think I need those in my life :lol


what kind of stamps?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> what kind of stamps?


Oh you don't know?











Spoiler:  Banez only



http://gawker.com/finlands-new-stamps-are-drawings-of-gay-bondage-porn-1563476265


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh you don't know?


Apparently not until tonight 

they appear on september for you to purchase: http://www.posti.fi/english/current/2014/20140413_stamps.html


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Apparently not until tonight
> 
> they appear on september for you to purchase: http://www.posti.fi/english/current/2014/20140413_stamps.html


Finland just became a very cool country. :cool2


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Finland just became a very cool country. :cool2


lead by example i'd say :cool2


----------



## SubZero3:16

Anywayz to bring this thread back on track….

Did Roman cut his hair??? :shocked:










Old images of Dean and Seth allegedly doing something called wrestling.


----------



## Bushmaster

BehindYou said:


> As i said in the Evolution thread, HHH has shown he can use dominant factions to put people over time and again so im sure this is going to propel the Shield even further.
> 
> Did see someone say that Ambrose and Rollins look to small to take on evolution which i think is total BS. For a high flyer Rollins is big and Ambrose is a pretty big dude anyways.
> 
> Summerslam
> 
> Shield
> 
> Vs
> 
> Evolution
> 
> HELL IN A CELL
> 
> that would get some buyssssss


Buys don't matter with the Network out but I get what you're saying lol. Shield vs Evo is a big deal.

I laugh when people say Dean or Seth are small, Reigns isn't even that much bigger than them. Seth is the guy powerbombing decent sized guys into the turnbuckle, would a small guy be able to do that with ease?


----------



## Banez

wouldn't know about the hair. So if we get Shield vs. Evolution.. who's going over in the first match? (i'm totally assuming they will have more than 1 PPV match)


----------



## dizzylizzy87

SubZero3:16 said:


> Anywayz to bring this thread back on track….
> Did Roman cut his hair??? :shocked:



:shocked: I just noticed that...look like it! Hopefully he doesn't cut it too short, I love the long locks :yum:. I was just recently looking at his old football photos and his mug shot lol craziness..


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao Brazzers logo strikes again.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

SoupBro said:


> :lmao Brazzers logo strikes again.


:lmao dat Roman's O face :woolcock


----------



## midnightmischief

hey guys, bit of help needed...

was playing on my nieces 'sims' game and created the shield... (couldn't get seths 2 tone hair but figured it is close enough)

I have taken some screenshots of them working out in a gym and saved them to my laptop.

want to upload them to this thread for everyone to have a laugh but cannot figure out how.

anyone got some hints?


----------



## Bushmaster

I upload my pictures via imageshack but I'm sure there are other sites you could use.


----------



## midnightmischief

thanks soupbro I will give that a go. - (edit) woohoo it worked - here you go peeps have a giggle




























watching raw properly at the moment on the tv (not my small laptop screen) and noticed the shield guys were standing behind Natalia and co for the warrior tribute. thought cool, then started to laugh. Dean, the little shit, once again - not standing still - swaying from side to side throughout the whole thing.
I swear that guy has ADHD or something...


----------



## CALΔMITY

OHMYGOD SHIELD SIMS
:wall


----------



## JacqSparrow

Hush, cindel, that's just my baby trying to be brave!



LPPrince said:


> I could see it happening in one night. Rollins vs. Orton first, Rollins gets the win. Backstage segment where HHH and Batista look down on Orton for losing, Batista says he'll beat the crap out of Ambrose to make a point about how you're supposed to do it. Batista vs. Ambrose happens, Ambrose cheats to win. Backstage segment with a super frustrated Batista, Orton being Orton and HHH getting extremely pissed and coming up with a plan for later. Then when HHH vs Reigns is supposed to happen, all hell breaks loose and the match never gets underway.
> 
> I'd watch that Raw. hahaha


It would be nice, but I think it's better spread out over at least two shows--Seth beats Randy in the first week, and Trips gives Batista a match against Dean at the next Raw/SD so he can show Randy how it's done. After that dirty win, Trips sets himself up for a match against Roman that ends in bedlam.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Cindel and Zero
> Saw this and thought of you
> (not sure if its real, blatantly not real but everyone thinks it) :lmao :lmao


OUCH. Fran!!!!!



Reservoir Angel said:


> Because unlike Dean fans, we have lives.


Ressy speaking truth 



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i can't with that seth gif :lmao:lmao:lmao like the second he realizes the camera's back on him it's like fuck off me man !!! reminds me a bit of this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOAT selling by all 3 on the backstage pass vid (or whatever it's called)
> 
> and ouch, looks like ambrose and randy smacked their heads together on the batista bomb- rko.


I can't deny that I love that Dean gif :lol His expression is just... *snort*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Anywayz to bring this thread back on track….
> 
> Did Roman cut his hair??? :shocked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old images of Dean and Seth allegedly doing something called wrestling.


Looks like he did *gasp*. Maybe he's donating hair to Seth :lol

Aren't you bendy, Sethie. And Zero feeding my Ambrollins love.

@midnight Those Sims...I can't :clap


----------



## midnightmischief

oh it gets worse lol

my niece has been playing with them (boy does that sound wrong lol) and she just sent me these three pics. apparently 'dean' and 'roman' are arguing and I am pretty sure 'roman' calls 'dean' a llama in the second shot.

actually, following the speech bubbles in the pics it looks like dean calls roman yellow so he calls him a llama and then tells him he stinks...-- sorry reading way tooooo much into this - need to take myself into a quiet room now. lol

:lmao:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

GAH I WANTS TO PLAY SIMS AGAIN JUST TO MAKE SHIELD SIMS! 



















:ambrose


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> oh it gets worse lol
> 
> my niece has been playing with them (boy does that sound wrong lol) and she just sent me these three pics. apparently 'dean' and 'roman' are arguing and I am pretty sure 'roman' calls 'dean' a llama in the second shot.
> 
> actually, following the speech bubbles in the pics it looks like dean calls roman yellow so he calls him a llama and then tells him he stinks...-- sorry reading way tooooo much into this - need to take myself into a quiet room now. lol
> 
> :lmao:lmao


OMG :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao My stomach hurts now. Boy, am I just that easily amused??


----------



## CALΔMITY

The question we should be asking is...do they woohoo? :ambrose3


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> The question we should be asking is...do they woohoo? :ambrose3


I need a screenshot of that.


----------



## midnightmischief

I guess that is entirely possible lmao.
might have to load the game onto my laptop just for that specifically hahahahahaha - purely for scientific experiments honestly.

hmmmm actually, I might really borrow the game off my niece just so I can create a whole neighbourhood of wwe wrestlers. that would be great.


----------



## LPPrince

JacqSparrow said:


> It would be nice, but I think it's better spread out over at least two shows--Seth beats Randy in the first week, and Trips gives Batista a match against Dean at the next Raw/SD so he can show Randy how it's done. After that dirty win, Trips sets himself up for a match against Roman that ends in bedlam.


I can accept it spread across multiple weeks. Two to three weeks, if so. That way, each Shield member gets time to shine on their own.


----------



## Wynter

How do you guys feel about some fans wanting one of the boys to be the "Future" in Evolution? Most are wanting Roman to turn on Seth and Dean, thoughts?


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> How do you guys feel about some fans wanting one of the boys to be the "Future" in Evolution? Most are wanting Roman to turn on Seth and Dean, thoughts?


If anyone's turning, it has to be Dean. He's been "betrayed" once by Seth, and I doubt he's forgotten that. No way he allows it to happen a second time with Roman.


----------



## Wynter

Halfie! :cheer

If one of them had to turn, Dean should definitely be the guy. He bleeds heel and would do great in a stable full of top heels. 

Roman and Seth are too set up for a babyface run. Seth is a natural face and Roman has too much casual support to waste on a heel turn. Of course Roman would probably benefit from being under Trip's guidance, but I'd rather Dean would be the one to turn.
He will handle that role the best. Though Roman could end up in a cocky tweener role, but I bet he would end up getting early Randy Orton comparisons. 

So Dean would be best if one had to go heel from the Shield.

And then we would wait patiently until Dean fucks over Evolution too :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Halfie! :cheer
> 
> If one of them had to turn, Dean should definitely be the guy. He bleeds heel and would do great in a stable full of top heels.
> 
> Roman and Seth are too set up for a babyface run. Seth is a natural face and Roman has too much casual support to waste on a heel turn. Of course Roman would probably benefit from being under Trip's guidance, but I'd rather Dean would be the one to turn.
> He will handle that role the best. Though Roman could end up in a cocky tweener role, but I bet he would end up getting early Randy Orton comparisons.
> 
> So Dean would be best if one had to go heel from the Shield.
> 
> And then we would wait patiently until Dean fucks over Evolution too :lol


Halfie! :dance

Can you imagine Trips personally grooming Dean for heel greatness :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Roman's better off building on that reaction he's been getting lately (if we get more promos like that ME one, the fangirls may not survive). We could still get Corporate Roman someday, though. And Seth, oh Seth. That puppy just screams face right now :lol

:mark: The day Dean turns on Evolution will be glorious to behold.


----------



## Banez

you girls talk like it's definite that dean turns


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's bound to happen one way or the other. Just about every character has a heel run, but if anyone is going to betray the Shield for whatever reason then the most logical route would be with Dean.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Ladies and gentlemen, The Authority's next "Face of the WWE"*


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> you girls talk like it's definite that dean turns


Because it has to be him  OK, it's not definite, but it's like 99% sure


----------



## Deptford

Halfie!! :cheer


----------



## SóniaPortugal

What would the logic of be Roman who betray The Shield?

Men, if Dean Ambrose fangirls want to write things less PG in his posters, they have all the right
Stop being sexist, you do the same things with Divas


----------



## CALΔMITY

DGenerationMC said:


> *Ladies and gentlemen, The Authority's next "Heel of the WWE"*


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Reaper

Why must all storylines in the WWE be over-simplified to betrayals? I think they'll do better keeping the Shield together and letting them work singles matches at the same time like they were when Ambrose went for the US championship and Roman and Rollins had the Tag championship. 

Also, something tells me that HHH has a very long-term plan for The Shield and these guys are staying together for a while. The "they remind me of us" is a pretty huge acknowledgement and there's some truth to that. Plus HHH has been an architect of some of the greatest WWE factions and if he's got some say in The Shield's direction, they're in good hands. 

I'm not in favour of a standard, by the books weak betrayal storyline that's become such a typical/routine WWE trope that it's now boring beyond belief (at least for me).


----------



## Bearodactyl

SóniaPortugal said:


> What would the logic of be Roman who betray The Shield?
> 
> Men, if Dean Ambrose fangirls want to write things less PG in his posters, they have all the right
> Stop being sexist, you do the same things with Divas


Not all guys are the same, would appreciate if you didn't throw us all on one big sexist pile, ty.


----------



## Wynter

Oh I agree Reaper, I would very much rather the boys stay together for a while longer. And it would be nice if it didn't end in betrayal since I feel you can't recreate the feeling and story we had the first time we got hinted at a break up. 

I only brought that up because I saw a topic about one of the boys becoming the Future in Evolution 

Dean is gonna turn heel at some point, I just wonder how if he doesn't betray Seth and Roman :hmm:

:lmao @Deppie you want in on the Halfie action too


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reaper Jones said:


> Why must all storylines in the WWE be over-simplified to betrayals? I think they'll do better keeping the Shield together and letting them work singles matches at the same time like they were when Ambrose went for the US championship and Roman and Rollins had the Tag championship.
> 
> Also, something tells me that HHH has a very long-term plan for The Shield and these guys are staying together for a while. The "they remind me of us" is a pretty huge acknowledgement and there's some truth to that. Plus HHH has been an architect of some of the greatest WWE factions and if he's got some say in The Shield's direction, they're in good hands.
> 
> I'm not in favour of a standard, by the books weak betrayal storyline that's become such a typical/routine WWE trope that it's now boring beyond belief (at least for me).


It would be great if they stayed together for a long while, of course. Heck, we'd prefer it to the heartbreak a breakup would cause  But at the same time, I think some sort of initial "betrayal" could really amp up the intensity of the feuds among the three of them. Like HBK/HHH, they can then reunite again.

Deppie, prove first that you can be a Halfie


----------



## Deptford

Bearodactyl said:


> Not all guys are the same, would appreciate if you didn't throw us all on one big sexist pile, ty.


qft. guys get way too hard of a time. :genius


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao @Deppie you want in on the Halfie action too


Idk what it is but it sounded like you guys were having fun so I say too and get in!! :agree:


----------



## cindel25

tylermoxreigns said:


> Cindel and Zero
> Saw this and thought of you
> (not sure if its real, blatantly not real but everyone thinks it) :lmao :lmao



VINDICATED!!! I expect all of you to give me tithes.














SubZero3:16 said:


> Anywayz to bring this thread back on track….
> 
> Did Roman cut his hair??? :shocked:


Yes, he did... FLAWLESS













JacqSparrow said:


> Hush, cindel, that's just my baby trying to be brave!














WynterWarm12 said:


> How do you guys feel about some fans wanting one of the boys to be the "Future" in Evolution? Most are wanting Roman to turn on Seth and Dean, thoughts?


I want them all to turn....so I can look at their fine asses.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> Idk what it is but it sounded like you guys were having fun so I say too and get in!! :agree:


You have to find the other half of your brain, Deppie  That's what Halfie means  Wynter is the other half of mine :cheer



cindel25 said:


> VINDICATED!!! I expect all of you to give me tithes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he did... FLAWLESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want them all to turn....so I can look at their fine asses.


I ain't bowing down to you, cindel  The fight for his hair is not over!


----------



## Wynter

Yup, Sparrow is my Halfie! :dance....so...you can't have her :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Why must all storylines in the WWE be over-simplified to betrayals? I think they'll do better keeping the Shield together and letting them work singles matches at the same time like they were when Ambrose went for the US championship and Roman and Rollins had the Tag championship.
> 
> Also, something tells me that HHH has a very long-term plan for The Shield and these guys are staying together for a while. The "they remind me of us" is a pretty huge acknowledgement and there's some truth to that. Plus HHH has been an architect of some of the greatest WWE factions and if he's got some say in The Shield's direction, they're in good hands.
> 
> I'm not in favour of a standard, by the books weak betrayal storyline that's become such a typical/routine WWE trope that it's now boring beyond belief (at least for me).


I've been so adamant in my theory. I can't back down now! :lol

I also happen to like them while they're together. They are going to need some singles careers at some point, but that point doesn't have to be soon. Stables like DX and Evolution can always re-group when the time is right. The Shield has that power for the future.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup, Sparrow is my Halfie! :dance....so...you can't have her :side:


This is us, Halfie:


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> This is us, Halfie:


u2 look awfully hairy from face


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> u2 look awfully hairy from face


I do need to shave


----------



## Bearodactyl

Calabrose said:


> I've been so adamant in my theory. I can't back down now! :lol
> 
> I also happen to like them while they're together. They are going to need some singles careers at some point, but that point doesn't have to be soon. Stables like DX and Evolution can always re-group when the time is right. The Shield has that power for the future.


If anything the current Evolution re-group proves this beyond the shadow of a doubt. May our children, and our childrens children, mark out over an epic Shield reunion many years from now!!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Bearodactyl said:


> If anything the current Evolution re-group proves this beyond the shadow of a doubt. May our children, and our childrens children, mark out over an epic Shield reunion many years from now!!


Future HoFers right there :dance


----------



## Wynter

:side: I forgot to shave today goooosh.
No need to point it out Banez 










Halfie!!! 

All I know, Evolution is really going to make our boys, and I can't wait to witness it :cool2

Hopefully this feud is going to be a pretty long one and an all out war :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: I forgot to shave today goooosh.
> No need to point it out Banez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halfie!!!
> 
> All I know, Evolution is really going to make our boys, and I can't wait to witness it :cool2
> 
> Hopefully this feud is going to be a pretty long one and an all out war :mark:


This feud is really making this an interesting period for wrestling fans because it feels like the official tipping point into a new era. It could run for months and I'd love it :mark:

OMG, that was the original gif I was going to use, Halfie!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Bearodactyl said:


> *Not all guys are the same*, would appreciate if you didn't throw us all on one big sexist pile, ty.


I know.
I'm talking about the men who have problems with the posters


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> I know.
> I'm talking about the men who have problems with the posters


I've not seen them around for a while, how come you brought it up?


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> What would the logic of be Roman who betray The Shield?
> 
> Men, if Dean Ambrose fangirls want to write things less PG in his posters, they have all the right
> Stop being sexist, you do the same things with Divas


Kayfabe wise Roman is the most logical to turn on the other two. Basically Roman can start feeling himself (probably shouldn't have used those terms on this board) and believing his own hype.

His first evolution promo would be centered around how 

1.) He won the survivor series by himself

2.) He dominated the royal rumble by himself

3.) He the one who gets all the win and he's tired of having to save the other two all the time

4.) How he's been held back by carrying them and he should be a champion.

Easy money epic promo.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> I've not seen them around for a while, how come you brought it up?


Because there were two more posters at Main Event / Smackdown that said: 

"I like it too ambrose sick and dirty"

"Fork me dirty Dean"

And there were people offended


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Kayfabe wise Roman is the most logical to turn on the other two. Basically Roman can start feeling himself (probably shouldn't have used those terms on this board) and believing his own hype.
> 
> His first evolution promo would be centered around how
> 
> 1.) He won the survivor series by himself
> 
> 2.) He dominated the royal rumble by himself
> 
> 3.) He the one who gets all the win and he's tired of having to save the other two all the time
> 
> 4.) How he's been held back by carrying them and he should be a champion.
> 
> Easy money epic promo.


And that makes Roman a Face?

WWE wants Romans to be Face.


----------



## Wynter

JacqSparrow said:


> This feud is really making this an interesting period for wrestling fans because it feels like the official tipping point into a new era. It could run for months and I'd love it :mark:
> 
> *OMG, that was the original gif I was going to use, Halfie!*


And that's why were are Halfies boo :

This feud is even taking precedence over Daniel Bryan's first official title defense(if Kane actually ends up being his first opponent.) As far as I see, the boys are going to main event Extreme Rules and that would be so damn awesome :cheer

The boys deserve it after such a lackluster WrestleMania. Yes they were dominant and in retrospect needed to look beast for their feud with Evolution. But still, they deserved better in my opinion lol

They're getting a program with the top three heels in the company; if that isn't a vote of confidence in their futures, I don't know what is. Triple H is going to personally work with them! And that man doesn't dare attach himself to those he deems as failures :

I know Raw was a bit boring in comparison to last week's excitement filled show, but man, I'm still hyped for this product :banderas

And if that leaked Raw script has any credibility, we're getting Sami Zayn soon and that just adds another great talent to the roster. The New Era looks so promising :mark:

And speaking of the leaked script(again, if it's true) it's interesting to see Dean above Roman and Seth when it comes to the ranking on the roster. So WWE can still be highest on Dean even though everyone sees Roman becoming a huge star to the detriment of Seth and Dean.

I thought that was interesting


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup, Sparrow is my Halfie! :dance....so...you can't have her :side:


I like vicky  

We are the cutest posters here :genius


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> And that's why were are Halfies boo :
> 
> This feud is even taking precedence over Daniel Bryan's first official title defense(if Kane actually ends up being his first opponent.) As far as I see, the boys are going to main event Extreme Rules and that would be so damn awesome :cheer
> 
> The boys deserve it after such a lackluster WrestleMania. Yes they were dominant and in retrospect needed to look beast for their feud with Evolution. But still, they deserved better in my opinion lol
> 
> They're getting a program with the top three heels in the company; if that isn't a vote of confidence in their futures, I don't know what is. Triple H is going to personally work with them! And that man doesn't dare attach himself to those he deems as failures :
> 
> I know Raw was a bit boring in comparison to last week's excitement filled show, but man, I'm still hyped for this product :banderas
> 
> And if that leaked Raw script has any credibility, we're getting Sami Zayn soon and that just adds another great talent to the roster. The New Era looks so promising :mark:
> 
> And speaking of the leaked script(again, if it's true) it's interesting to see Dean above Roman and Seth when it comes to the ranking on the roster. So WWE can still be highest on Dean even though everyone sees Roman becoming a huge star to the detriment of Seth and Dean.
> 
> I thought that was interesting


I haven't seen the leaked script yet, but wow, that is an interesting placement.

I feel so let down by Kane vs Bryan though :lol 

And it will be amazing if the boys do main-event ER. It will be like their PPV now.

Btw, Halfie, that thing I'm writing for you is up  Click on the link in my sig


----------



## Wynter

JacqSparrow said:


> I haven't seen the leaked script yet, but wow, that is an interesting placement.
> 
> I feel so let down by Kane vs Bryan though :lol
> 
> And it will be amazing if the boys do main-event ER. It will be like their PPV now.
> 
> *Btw, Halfie, that thing I'm writing for you is up  Click on the link in my sig *


Lord you actually did it :wall

I love you so much  *skips off to read it*


Oh and I agree, Kane vs Bryan makes me go meh since their last couple matches together has been pretty boring. But hopefully with a masked Kane and not so underdog Bryan, it will be a great back and forth match. These two have chemistry and I'd like for it to show in their match  

Plus, you gotta save the bigger matches like Bryan vs Lesnar/Cesaro/Batista for later 

And yeah, I thought that was really interesting when someone pointed out Dean's placement. Roman was below him with Seth being last. It would be funny if Dean was actually recruited by Evolution, though I still don't want this group to end in betrayal  But, how else will Dean turn heel if not by fucking over Seth and Roman?

I would really love for the boys to main event ER. Kane vs Daniel Bryan doesn't seem all that main event worthy for me, despite it being for the title probably. Cesaro vs Swagger surely isn't headlining and Paige vs whoever will be used as a calm down period. 

The boys are big enough to main event a B PPV I think .

And come on, it's freaking Evolution vs Shield! :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord you actually did it :wall
> 
> I love you so much  *skips off to read it*
> 
> 
> Oh and I agree, Kane vs Bryan makes me go meh since their last couple matches together has been pretty boring. But hopefully with a masked Kane and not so underdog Bryan, it will be a great back and forth match. These two have chemistry and I'd like for it to show in their match
> 
> Plus, you gotta save the bigger matches like Bryan vs Lesnar/Cesaro/Batista for later
> 
> And yeah, I thought that was really interesting when someone pointed out Dean's placement. Roman was below him with Seth being last. It would be funny if Dean was actually recruited by Evolution, though I still don't want this group to end in betrayal  But, how else will Dean turn heel if not by fucking over Seth and Roman?
> 
> I would really love for the boys to main event ER. Kane vs Daniel Bryan doesn't seem all that main event worthy for me, despite it being for the title probably. Cesaro vs Swagger surely isn't headlining and Paige vs whoever will be used as a calm down period. The boys are big enough to main event a B PPV.
> 
> And come on, it's freaking Evolution vs Shield! :lol


 :lol Just me being cracky and not even attempting to make sense. I hope it came out well.

Sigh. The only thing that interests me now about Kane/Bryan is whether Dr Shelby will make an appearance.

Bryan/Cesaro :mark: Don't make me dream!

Dean did mention stabbing people in the back as a vengeance tactic before  Imagine him looking straight at Seth the moment he turns on them. Bring on that blood feud.

Heck, in my ideal world, Evolution/Shield would main-event a major PPV


----------



## Banez

Am i only one who doesn't wanna see Bryan vs. Kane? Despite it's good in a way because Bryan surely retains (right? RIGHT???)

Just.. we saw Kane vs. Bryan so often last year and this year already... feels like a filler retain match to me. I would have put Fatal fourway for the title, BRyan vs. Orton vs. Batista vs. HHH but then again.. that would have left Shield without a match... *goes back to drawing board*


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> And that makes Roman a Face?
> 
> WWE wants Romans to be Face.


No it doesn't turn Roman face. That was a theory on the logic behind Roman turning on the other two.


----------



## Wynter

Unfortunately there are no credible main eventers or upper midcard talents to face Bryan right now.
Bray is busy with Cena, Triple H/Orton/Batista are all busy with the Shield, Lesnar probably won't be back until SummerSlam or a little before and Cesaro isn't ready for a title match and is busy with Swagger.

Who else could Bryan face? Plus, maybe facing Kane will finally put this Authority storyline behind Bryan once and for all.


@tbp82 but WWE wants Roman Face? Why would they have him do such a heel move?

EDIT: Halfie! I left you a review boo


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> No it doesn't turn Roman face. That was a theory on the logic behind Roman turning on the other two.


WWE is making Roman the new John Cena, or rather, they are trying to.

Why is Roman would be Heel again? :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Unfortunately there are no credible main eventers or upper midcard talents to face Bryan right now.
> Bray is busy with Cena, Triple H/Orton/Batista are all busy with the Shield, Lesnar probably won't be back until SummerSlam or a little before and Cesaro isn't ready for a title match and is busy with Swagger.
> 
> Who else could Bryan face? Plus, maybe facing Kane will finally put this Authority storyline behind Bryan once and for all.
> 
> 
> @tbp82 but WWE wants Roman Face? Why would they have him do such a heel move?
> 
> EDIT: Halfie! I left you a review boo


It's kinda sad that Bryan has no one to face at this point. Shows how lacking the roster is in good heels. Though it definitely highlights what a good spot the Shield is right now by getting the top ones.

Halfie, I am smiling so much right now. Love you, boo!!!


----------



## Wynter

Agreed. We have Faces galore, but not many credible Heels. 
Either they get fed to a big babyface or WWE mishandles them, thus killing all momentum and sending them to midcard hell.

It's a shame really. WWE should have many heels at their disposal, but most got fucked over.


----------



## Joshi

WynterWarm12 said:


> Agreed. We have Faces galore, but not many credible Heels.
> Either they get fed to a big babyface or WWE mishandles them, thus killing all momentum and sending them to midcard hell.
> 
> It's a shame really. WWE should have many heels at their disposal, but most got fucked over.


Blame Trips , he wants all the heel heat for himself, even Batista and Orton feels somewhat irrelevant atm :\

Seriously ,The only very good heels in the biz now are Triple H, Lesnar (who is a part timer) and Wyatt (who's feuding with Cena, rarely a good thing for a raising heel talent)
Honorable mention to the Cesaro/Heyman couple.


----------



## Wynter

Man, we need some more heel like Triple H, where you just want to see the _shit_ kicked out of them :lol

Guys like Wyatts and Cesaro are too damn likeable to be considered legit Heels.
They're too cool for their own good


----------



## Reaper

JacqSparrow said:


> It's kinda sad that Bryan has no one to face at this point. Shows how lacking the roster is in good heels. Though it definitely highlights what a good spot the Shield is right now by getting the top ones.


And this one of the reasons why the WWE's top title is simply broken and will get increasingly broken over time. Bryan beat Cena, Orton, Batista, HHH on his way to the top. Cena has beaten everyone (except Bryan) on the roster over a period of nearly a decade. Wyatt beat Bryan, but Cena beat Wyatt and Bryan beat Cena ... Rock, Paper, Scissors. Sad that I have to say that about the WWE title scene. 

Even though Bryan's chase was one of the most epic in recent memory and that alone makes it a worthwhile story .. The route he took means that there's no one left that can beat him. 

The WWE can salvage it by giving Bryan a nemesis in Wyatt. Basically set up one heel as someone Bryan just can't beat and create a few programs around that. 

Otherwise, Bryan's reign is going to be just as unmemorable as everyone else's that has ever held the belt. And that's the problem with the WWE belt, not the wrestlers themselves.


----------



## Wynter

I just need that Bryan vs Cesaro and Bryan vs Lesnar in my life :vince3

:lol 

I guess they can give Bray to Bryan again, but what reason would Bray even face Bryan? He already tried to release Bryan's monster and that failed(and he's failing with Cena too :lol poor Bray).


----------



## Reaper

WynterWarm12 said:


> I just need that Bryan vs Cesaro and Bryan vs Lesnar in my life :vince3
> 
> :lol
> 
> I guess they can give Bray to Bryan again, but what reason would Bray even face Bryan? He already tried to release Bryan's monster and that failed(and he's failing with Cena too :lol poor Bray).


Wow ... you made Bray look way more pathetic than Cena ever did when you put it like that :cuss:

It's a shame really. Bray doing his best to channel the Joker and ultimately turning into a bit of a joke himself. :faint:

The future is where the feuds are at ... but in 2014, Bryan has almost no one left to work with until and unless they give him Brock at Summerslam. Now that would be a good one. 

I don't like Cesaro and his new gimmick. He was much better as a Real American and The King of Swing has sucked his momentum away. The crowd isn't reacting to him half as well as they should've been given his pop at Mania. And no one better dare tell me that the Raw crowd sucked when they didn't. They were a pretty normal crowd. Cesaro is no where near ready for the championship scene right now. Not even close.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Reaper Jones said:


> And this one of the reasons why the WWE's top title is simply broken and will get increasingly broken over time. Bryan beat Cena, Orton, Batista, HHH on his way to the top. Cena has beaten everyone (except Bryan) on the roster over a period of nearly a decade. Wyatt beat Bryan, but Cena beat Wyatt and Bryan beat Cena ... Rock, Paper, Scissors. Sad that I have to say that about the WWE title scene.
> 
> Even though Bryan's chase was one of the most epic in recent memory and that alone makes it a worthwhile story .. The route he took means that there's no one left that can beat him.
> 
> The WWE can salvage it by giving Bryan a nemesis in Wyatt. Basically set up one heel as someone Bryan just can't beat and create a few programs around that.
> 
> Otherwise, Bryan's reign is going to be just as unmemorable as everyone else's that has ever held the belt. And that's the problem with the WWE belt, not the wrestlers themselves.


This. Creative needs to wake up and start building people properly again so that they won't have this problem. And to do so, they need to start treating the midcard titles with some semblance of importance.

You do have to feel bad for Bray :lol At this point, he can't chase the title either because it would be hotshotting him to the main event scene. Cue the Internet rioting.

Maybe Bryan can just pull a Dean until he gets someone good to feud with


----------



## Wynter

The crowd is very confused when it comes to Cesaro. Heyman coming out to heel it up and then introducing Cesaro just made the crowd go "uhhhh..." because all they want to do is cheer him.

For whatever reason(maybe because of the lack of heels) WWE is adamant at keeping that man a bad guy. Despite him acting like a face and doing things like the Swing to please the crowd.
Its like when they made Bryan join the Wyatts, it put the fans in an awkward position.

They didn't want to boo him, but they couldn't exactly cheer him either since he was "heel".

WWE needs to realize Cesaro needs to be Face. Paul Heyman trying to draw him heat just isn't working; especially since Paul is only using the damn Streak instead of really building up Cesaro like he should be doing.. Cesaro constantly does face things like interacting with the crowd, smiling and positively acknowledging their cheers.

And I know I may have made Bray looked bad there, Reaper, but he came out great after the feud with Bryan. He had MOTY candidate with him and went on to have a hot feud and MOTY for many with the Shield.

His momentum was steadily rising since then. But if WWE doesn't do something with this freaking John Cena feud, they're just going to have Bray come out looking like a damn joke.

Either he needs to ultimately go over John after do some really heelish shit to him or they need to pull the trigger on John unleashing his monster.

Because seriously, it was already ridiculous with John going over and then no selling the fuck out of their match after the win. They need to remedy this situation and quick.

And oh god, just end it at Extreme Rules. There's no reason to keep it going after that.


----------



## Frantics

I don't mind trips feuding with our boys, I mean, it looks like he did retire the shovel, besides, evolution vs shield, that it'self will be awesome , we know how good of a heel Dean can be, but it would be to early to have him turn heel again, not before something happens of course, besides, all 3 of them faces is awesome, they're still badass and I'm happy for it , our boys have a great future, but you do have a point, not to many credible heels nowadays


----------



## Joshi Judas

Rumors of turning Sheamus heel. There is your next Bryan challenger if true.

Kinda hope it happens. He's way better as a heel, his viciousness in the ring will really shine through as a heel, and we all know he's a Trips guy- could even fit in Evolution.

As long as it's not Del Rio :lmao


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> WWE is making Roman the new John Cena, or rather, they are trying to.
> 
> Why is Roman would be Heel again? :side:


OK. I'm a little confused here. I thought we were discussing what would be the logic behind turning Roman heel. Not what WWE is actually planning on doing with Roman. With what appears to be WWE's current plan then there is no reason to turn Roman heel. But, *if* WWE decided to go a different route then there is some logic behind a Roman heel turn.


----------



## BrownianMotion

You guys should expect a loss by The Shield to Evolution at ER. After all 3 members lost at WMXXX I doubt they will lose again at the very next PPV. Most likely have to wait til later on for The Shield to get their win back (which will undoubtedly happen.)


----------



## Joshi Judas

I don't think anyone from the Shield will be joining Evolution. BUT if someone did, Reigns makes sense. He just fits the Evolution mold better than the other two. If I had to guess which member deserts the group on any other day I'd say Ambrose but if someone joins Evolution- it has to be Reigns.

But like I said, don't see it happening.


----------



## Banez

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> As long as it's not Del Rio :lmao


ADR can't even beat AR VII DII.. so what chance he would think to have against Bryan? 0 !!111oneone


----------



## tbp82

BrownianMotion said:


> You guys should expect a loss by The Shield to Evolution at ER. After all 3 members lost at WMXXX I doubt they will lose again at the very next PPV. Most likely have to wait til later on for The Shield to get their win back (which will undoubtedly happen.)


I agree. I can't see Evolution taking that first loss. Then I see The Shield getting a win at Payback.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Evolution winning at ER seems more likely. Shield will get their win back on Raw sometime or Payback though.

Just thinking how this entire thing will pan out. Bryan vs masked Kane at ER is almost set. Don't know if they'll do the same match at Payback again if Shield and Evolution do a rematch.

Maybe those Sheamus rumors come true after all and he interferes and costs the Shield at ER, aligning himself with Evolution. Then, he could get the title shot as a gift from Trips at Payback while The Shield wins the rematch against HHH, Orton and Batista.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> OK. I'm a little confused here. I thought we were discussing what would be the logic behind turning Roman heel. Not what WWE is actually planning on doing with Roman. With what appears to be WWE's current plan then there is no reason to turn Roman heel. But, *if* WWE decided to go a different route then there is some logic behind a Roman heel turn.


OK 
We are talking about different things


----------



## Wynter

If this Evolution vs Shield expands over several PPVS, ultimately coming to an end at SummerSlam, then yeah, I see Evolution taking the first win.
You have to give the illusion that Evolution is a serious threat to the younger stable. 
Plus, it will only make the win sweeter once the boys get their big victory after a war with veterans like Triple H, Batista and Orton.

A lot of negative things can be said about those 3(burials, boring, old etc.), but the boys going over Evolution will be a huge achievement (Y)

EDIT: Sheamus in Evolution....:trips

If they're going to do this whole add a fourth member thing, they should do it like they did Randy, an up and comer who gets elevated to the top.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Don't think they'll be around that long to elevate an up and comer though so. Plus there are no such up and comers now- Cesaro's got Heyman, don't see Bad News Barrett in Evolution, MAYBE Reigns on the 1% chance he betrays Shield. Sheamus is all you got and kinda makes sense.

Most likely will just be an ally of the Authority and not a direct Evolution member- you get the point :lol


----------



## Wynter

True, there won't be enough time to elevate someone properly. 
Though, if this does go all the way to SummerSlam, 4 months with the three top heels can do wonders for a talent, yeah?

I just want anyone, but Sheamus :lol He just doesn't need it. They've already gave him damn near the whole world and no one gave a damn 

A few people said Bo Dallas and oh my lord the imagery of his annoying ass in Evolution :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Sheamus could be pretty good as a heel though. No more corny jokes or smiling promos, just be a straight up badass angry mofo and he's great at that role. Plus, he and Bryan have great chemistry.

Don't see The Shield vs Evolution feud lasting till Summerslam although will be very happy if it does :lol But I guess Orton and Batista will have their rematches and I can honestly see Batista with the strap for a short reign when his movie comes out.

Reigns vs HHH is a possibility for Summerslam, so both sides will still be involved in some way. This is me reaching but as far as I can predict, after 1-2 failed defenses, Sheamus makes way for Batista who beats Bryan. Sheamus and Orton beat the Usos for the tag titles maybe. And at Summerslam you have Reigns vs HHH and Sheamus/Orton vs Ambrose/Rollins for the tag titles?


----------



## Telos

Re: who turns heel first within The Shield, here's a post I wrote a couple weeks ago:

"Hey all.

Idle thoughts: Maybe the best way to go about the split is actually have Roman go heel first. He's already been established as a powerhouse, and Seth and Dean are building a rapport as a tag team together as opposed to Seth and Roman. Have Roman beat down both guys out of nowhere, go corporate (we've seen him tease this gimmick down in developmental), and build him as a singles heel first. He would be the monster that Seth and Dean both have to conquer, and Roman would have backing from the Authority. Over time have Dean turn against Seth, and Seth would remain face, and afterward Roman can turn face again while keeping Dean heel."


----------



## Joshi Judas




----------



## Wynter

But Roman doesn't seem all that comfortable in a monster heel role?
He's doing much better as a babyface.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> But Roman doesn't seem all that comfortable in a monster heel role?
> He's doing much better as a babyface.


Yeah he's more natural as a face. But he's considered the greatest "force" within the group, and I think most popular among the marks. Therefor him going against the Shield would be the most anticlimatic and most heartbreaking. He can be a narcassistic monster heel. It would still be heartbreaking for Dean to do it but I think most people expect it to be him and would be like "eh, saw it coming a mile away, he always was a bit off".


----------



## Bearodactyl

RAINNMAKAHH said:


>


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Oh they'll apologize allright Trips. Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, really apologetic guys. LOL. 

Can NOT wait for the response from the boys. Should be awesome...


----------



## Wynter

But how shocking would it be when I already see people outside this site and on Youtube talking about whether Roman will join Evolution?

I'd rather not see Roman back in a heel role where he looked so damn uncomfortable and awkward. He was boxed into a typical big man role when he was capable of being so much more.

He's getting good casual support; being a bad ass cocky face will only further that support since he seems much more natural in that character. Thus making it easier to connect with him, because it feels authentic.
WWE should just build on that and call it a day :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


>


:faint::faint::faint:
For some reason I just really love this pic




SóniaPortugal said:


> Because there were two more posters at Main Event / Smackdown that said:
> 
> "I like it too ambrose sick and dirty"
> 
> "Fork me dirty Dean"
> 
> And there were people offended


Damn it, I wanted to take a FORK ME AMBROSE sign as a joke to Raw in May 
DAMN IT DAMN IT DAMN IT :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao




RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Evolution winning at ER seems more likely. Shield will get their win back on Raw sometime or Payback though.
> 
> Just thinking how this entire thing will pan out. Bryan vs masked Kane at ER is almost set. Don't know if they'll do the same match at Payback again if Shield and Evolution do a rematch.
> 
> Maybe those Sheamus rumors come true after all and he interferes and costs the Shield at ER, aligning himself with Evolution. Then, he could get the title shot as a gift from Trips at Payback while The Shield wins the rematch against HHH, Orton and Batista.


Yeah, they'll get their payback and Payback :saul :saul :saul




RAINNMAKAHH said:


>


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

"You wanna know why? To prove a point."

Only Trips would call The Shield out when they are in the air on a flight to Saudi... I see you Trips :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Trips is such a got damn BOSS. Dude sat back on his throne and was like "Now, apologize like good little boys so this all can be over for your sakes." :lmao That man is in one of the best heel runs of his career.

Wrestling Jesus, if you have any love for us Shield fans at all, you will give us a serious Dean vs Triple H on the mic. Please and thank you


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Trips is such a got damn BOSS. Dude sat back on his throne and was like "Now, apologize like good little boys so this all can be over for your sakes." :lmao That man is in one of the best heel runs of his career.
> 
> *Wrestling Jesus, if you have any love for us Shield fans at all, you will give us a serious Dean vs Triple H on the mic. Please and thank you *





















As they say on tumblr.... "PRAYER CIRCLE" :lol :lol


----------



## Wynter

Yassssss girl!










Because Trips and Dean _must_ bestow their godliness on the mic upon us after the *tragedy *of us not getting Bray vs Dean.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yassssss girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Trips and Dean _must_ bestow their godliness on the mic upon us after the *tragedy *of us not getting Bray vs Dean.



:agree::agree::agree::agree::agree:


----------



## Wynter

Someone who understands just how bad I need for Dean vs Triple H to happen.
If we can't get a proper singles feud, then at least let them cut the most beautiful of promos and also fight each other for a nice length of time in the six man tag match :banderas


----------



## Wynter

Because it keeps bugging me, I want to talk about this lol

Let's say that leaked Raw script/draft is legit.
WWE has a page where they basically list wrestlers based on their pecking order; top guys at the top, jobbers all the way at the bottom.

The Shield is listed as:
Dean Ambrose
Roman Reigns
Seth Rollins.

Does Dean being above Roman change anyone's perception on Reigns getting a super push?
I mean, they view Ambrose higher above him, so they can easily have big plans for him instead/too?

Now, I'm not saying Roman won't get a great push, because most likely he will.
But Dean isn't destined to get "jobbered" because of Roman's push like many think.

Because according to that list, Dean is the best member in the Shield to WWE.


----------



## cindel25

WynterWarm12 said:


> Because it keeps bugging me, I want to talk about this lol
> 
> Let's say that leaked Raw script/draft is legit.
> WWE has a page where they basically list wrestlers based on their pecking order; top guys at the top, jobbers all the way at the bottom.
> 
> The Shield is listed as:
> Dean Ambrose
> Roman Reigns
> Seth Rollins.
> 
> Does Dean being above Roman change anyone's perception on Reigns getting a super push?
> I mean, they view Ambrose higher above him, so they can easily have big plans for him instead/too?
> 
> Now, I'm not saying Roman won't get a great push, because most likely he will.
> But Dean isn't destined to get "jobbered" because of Roman's push like many think.
> 
> Because according to that list, Dean is the best member in the Shield to WWE.


You mad huh boo?


----------



## Wynter

:lmao not at all. 

I just hope the "omg Roman is WWE's baby and they're going to make Seth and Dean job 4eva!" people will shut the fuck up now :lol

WWE views Dean above Roman.


----------



## SubZero3:16

All WWE did was like the members of the shield in alphabetical order. Sometimes there's no hidden meaning. Sometimes a list is just a list.


----------



## Wynter

The rest of the list isn't in alphabetical order.

Not even Jimmy or Jey are listed in alphabetical order :lol

EDIT: Poor Hornswoggle and JTG :lmao waaaay at the bottom of the list.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> The rest of the list isn't in alphabetical order.
> 
> Not even Jimmy or Jey are listed in alphabetical order :lol
> 
> EDIT: Poor Hornswoggle and JTG :lmao waaaay at the bottom of the list.


Did I say the entire list was in alphabetical order? I said * now read slowly* The Shield is listed in alphabetical order.


----------



## Wynter

Why would they go out of their way to only list The Shield in alphabetical order -___-

It makes no damn sense. Yeah, let's list everyone according to their status, but not the Shield guys -____-

The Wyatts are a stable too, but oh look, they're not in alphabetical order unk2


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Did I say the entire list was in alphabetical order? I said * now read slowly* The Shield is listed in alphabetical order.


i dno why but i laughed out loud at the "now read slowly" part :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why would they go out of their way to only list The Shield in alphabetical order -___-
> 
> It makes no damn sense. Yeah, let's list everyone according to their status, but not the Shield guys -____-


Um yes it does. 

Production Manager to assistant: Hey make a list of all of the available talent that we have on roster.

Assistant starts writing off the names gets to the shield, realizes that they have to name everyone in the group. Lists the three members, Dean is first maybe cause he's the only one in the group that is a title holder and moves on. There's no hidden agenda or conspiracy theory, nor is it a subliminal shot at who they value the most, it's just a damn list. Something for his boss to look at and develop the storylines along to suit. Not everything is a work.


----------



## Wynter

Sometimes Zero likes to talk out of her ass 

Like when she told me "a house show means nothing. It's just a house show."

unk2

Hmmm, Zero is Miss Grumpy today. Poor thing.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sometimes Zero likes to talk out of her ass
> 
> Like when she told me "a house show means nothing. It's just a house show."
> 
> unk2
> 
> Hmmm, Zero is Miss Grumpy today. Poor thing.


Bitch you wanna fuck Bo Dallas and The Miz, nothing you say is credible.


----------



## Belladonna29

RAINNMAKAHH said:


>


I like these 'serious sit-down, "new kayfabe" videos with HHH. Especially the stuff about The Shield; he acts condescending towards them, but the mere fact that he's addressing them like this means that storyline-wise they're insubordination is a HUGE deal. HHH's character isn't above ignoring them or laughing them off, when he could. That's how you sell a feud. :agree:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Belladonna29 said:


> I like these 'serious sit-down, "new kayfabe" videos with HHH. Especially the stuff about The Shield; he acts condescending towards them, but the mere fact that he's addressing them like this means that storyline-wise they're insubordination is a HUGE deal. HHH's character isn't above ignoring them or laughing them off, when he could. That's how you sell a feud. :agree:


That's because Trips knows how to make his opponents look credible and yet how to heckle them without resorting to poorly photoshopped pictures. *ahem*


----------



## Wynter

Oh, you mean when I'm right, but you like to no sell it because your ass can't stand to be wrong :angel 

And oh look, Zero and her love for my taste in men. Gosh, I feel like I've heard this dozens of times before. Wait! Zero brings that up everyday 

Bitch, you always coming for me :lol Go sit your mean ass down somewhere lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, you mean when I'm right, but you like to no sell it because your ass can't stand to be wrong :angel
> 
> And oh look, Zero and her love for my taste in men. Gosh, I feel like I've heard this dozens of times before. Wait! Zero brings that up everyday
> 
> Bitch, you always coming for me :lol Go sit your mean ass down somewhere lol


Pardon me for trying to save you a couple of braincells from trying to over analyze a crackpot presumption that WWE is sending a subliminal message through a list. How can you prove that I'm wrong or right about the list? You can't. So please stop trying to be smart about it, it's silly. Oh and everyone talks about your taste in men and it isn't just me or the people in this thread. :cool2


----------



## Wynter

Bitch, where in the world did I say this was a work by WWE :kobe? 

I said it's interesting that WWE might view Dean above Roman since everyone likes to think that Roman will get the superman push to the detriment to of Seth and Dean's careers. That's it. 

It's not really that hard to see the lists are in order of importance. Surely you have enough comprehension skills to deduce that 

Dique "subliminal message". If your ass wasn't always try to rip, you would have read my message correctly lol

I'm getting tired of your ass hoe :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bitch, where in the world did I say this was a work by WWE :kobe?
> 
> I said it's interesting that WWE might view Dean above Roman since everyone likes to think that Roman will get the superman push to the detriment to of Seth and Dean's careers. That's it.
> 
> Dique "subliminal message". If your ass wasn't always try to rip, you would have read my message correctly lol
> 
> I'm getting tired of your ass hoe :lol


And you based this entire theory off a list. I ain't the one reaching. And I didn't say that you said that it was a work, I said *please read slowly and take your time* Not everything is a work i.e. not everything is done with a purpose in mind in order to ascertain a reaction. It was just a list showing the entire current roster and where they stand.


----------



## Belladonna29

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's because Trips knows how to make his opponents look credible and yet how to heckle them without resorting to poorly photoshopped pictures. *ahem*


Uh oh, Cena is gonna need to pour some water on that BURN! :dance

Hopefully this means that Triple H is moving into a new phase of his career in which injecting himself into storyline isn't a shovel meme waiting to happen. I like what he's done so far, but Trip's has got a track record that I'm wary of. At least we know from that conference call that he values the The Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Belladonna29 said:


> Uh oh, Cena is gonna need to pour some water on that BURN! :dance
> 
> Hopefully this means that Triple H is moving into a new phase of his career in which injecting himself into storyline isn't a shovel meme waiting to happen. I like what he's done so far, but Trip's has got a track record that I'm wary of. At least we know from that conference call that he values the The Shield.


Yeah you can really see that they are his pet project of sorts. And he really hit the jackpot in getting 3 guys who all like each other which makes the group's chemistry even more believable. To me if Trips put over the " B+" player Bryan, I think he'll do right by The Shield.


----------



## Davion McCool

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's because Trips knows how to make his opponents look credible and yet how to heckle them without resorting to poorly photoshopped pictures. *ahem*


*cough*HHH making his opponents look credible? Have we been watching the same product for the last 15 or so years?


----------



## Wynter

This is how we foreplay, huh Zero??












@McCool: did we not just see Triple H put Daniel Bryan over big time? Did you miss how Trips ran around like a chicken with its head cut off when Daniel Bryan attacked him? :lol

That man ran away from DB like he was the devil himself.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Davion McCool said:


> *cough*HHH making his opponents look credible? Have we been watching the same product for the last 15 or so years?


I'm not interested in the past. I'm interested in what's happening on my tv at present and at present Trips is doing a damn good job at selling the shield as a legitimate threat to the authority.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

cindel25 said:


> And some of ya'll in chat were CAPING for Orton... I don't want to say any names.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> LMDM
> WYNTER


















the man can crack walnuts wit dem thighs tho


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'm not interested in the past. I'm interested in what's happening on my tv at present and at present Trips is doing a damn good job at selling the shield as a legitimate threat to the authority.


Exactly. Trips is wising the fuck up. Whether he wants to do things this way or not he cares about the longevity of this business. He has been doing quite a bit right lately.

@LMDM: :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's because Trips knows how to make his opponents look credible and yet how to heckle them without resorting to poorly photoshopped pictures. *ahem*


BURN :lmao



Davion McCool said:


> *cough*HHH making his opponents look credible? Have we been watching the same product for the last 15 or so years?


I believe we have. And from what I can see, Trips put Bryan over huge recently. And in the post-Mania Raw, he continued to allow himself to look vulnerable against the new blood.

We all know Trips had an iron grip on that shovel for a long time. But I think he's letting go of it now.

That vid :mark: :mark: Promo battle, pleasepleaseplease. *joins the prayer circle* And I'd like to request a Seth/Steph diva-off while we're at it.










Zero, Wynter. Ladies  *Seth mode* Let's talk ponies instead.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Zero's right in a way though. You're making a list, you get to The Shield but have to name everyone. So you do it alphabetically. It's different than the Wyatts coz Bray is obviously above the other two.

And anyway, we know Roman is more valued atm, there's no way around it :lol Dean and Seth are valued too, but they obviously see bigger things for Reigns so we shouldn't assume otherwise :lol He will have the bigger immediate success.


----------



## midnightmischief

ok, so I posted some screenshots of shield sims that I made on my nieces game a few pages back... there was some discussion, and I have now decided to take up the challenge... going to get the game on my computer, create them again and see what will happen...
be prepared for pics (especially if I am successful in the nocturnal activities for them lol)

feel free to suggest any other characters you would like to see.


----------



## SubZero3:16

All of dat hate :lol still love Titus tho


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> All of dat hate :lol still love Titus tho


----------



## CALΔMITY

Titus please :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Two really interesting interviews by Busted Open Radio with Rollins and Reigns.






Have to say currently watching Rollins' as I type this and how he brings up Ambrose/Foley and the dynamic of The Shield is awesome. Him talking the riot shields they were given on their debut and how they were trying to make it seem like a good idea 'getting into it' but knowing it was utter crap to have those props :lmao Him talking about the beauty of The Shield how it just essentially created itself. It's definitely one of the things that I think has made them so popular today, the natural progression and how it is so different/almost the complete opposite of everything else in the WWE product which is near enough rammed down our throats and manufactured in "what we are supposed to like as audience members". 






I like how in Reigns' he touches upon how he gained 80% of the app vote but completely plays it down as circumstantial to who the opponent was on the particular night. There is no doubt about it this guy can give a wonderful interview and the progression he has made really should be commended. I kinda get the vibe from him that he really prides himself on how much the company kinda believes in him and has faith that he can represent them in a positive light, must be an awesome feeling. 

Definitely worth watching if you've got a 20 mins to spare 


Edit: Ambrose really couldn't drag his drunk ass outta bed to make these interviews because the amount of media work he did on this "media row run" is scarce :lmao but of course he didn't stay out late on Bourbon or anything. Nope, not at all.  :lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tylermoxreigns said:


> Two really interesting interviews by Busted Open Radio with Rollins and Reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say currently watching Rollins' as I type this and how he brings up Ambrose/Foley and the dynamic of The Shield is awesome. Him talking the riot shields they were given on their debut and how they were trying to make it seem like a good idea 'getting into it' but knowing it was utter crap to have those props :lmao Him talking about the beauty of The Shield how it just essentially created itself. It's definitely one of the things that I think has made them so popular today, the natural progression and how it is so different/almost the complete opposite of everything else in the WWE product which is near enough rammed down our throats and manufactured in "what we are supposed to like as audience members".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how in Reigns' he touches upon how he gained 80% of the app vote but completely plays it down as circumstantial to who the opponent was on the particular night. There is no doubt about it this guy can give a wonderful interview and the progression he has made really should be commended. I kinda get the vibe from him that he really prides himself on how much the company kinda believes in him and has faith that he can represent them in a positive light, must be an awesome feeling.
> 
> Definitely worth watching if you've got a 20 mins to spare
> 
> 
> *Edit: Ambrose really couldn't drag his drunk ass outta bed to make these interviews because the amount of media work he did on this "media row run" is scarce :lmao but of course he didn't stay out late on Bourbon or anything. Nope, not at all.  :lol*


Yup, the beginning of this interview with this DJ Slab guy






"Simple error with my phone alarm not like I was out all night...." or something along those lines.

Yeah right Playboy :hmm:


----------



## Banez

midnightmischief said:


> feel free to suggest any other characters you would like to see.


you gotta have renee to stirr things up.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Well Titus, aren't you bitter? Because yes, he is very pretty 

Drowning in all these interviews :lol Thanks TMR!

And I've just bought myself a ticket to the London Raw!!!!!!!!! :cheer :dance


----------



## ExplicitAmbrose

Roman Reigns needs to fuck off back in NXT and learn how to wrestle.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I know a place Roman needs to go. And it isn't NXT. :ambrose3


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

ExplicitAmbrose said:


> Roman Reigns needs to fuck off back in NXT and learn how to wrestle.


why? He can learn so much more from being on the road with the main roster than being in NXT.


----------



## ExplicitAmbrose

MoxleyMoxx said:


> why? He can learn so much more from being on the road with the main roster than being in NXT.


He's stealing the spotlight from talent that can wrestle and cut a promo.

BUT HE LOOKS GOOD. PUSH HIM GUYZ.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Are some people still on this tired old topic?


----------



## ExplicitAmbrose

So I'm not the only one that feels this way. Good.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> I know a place Roman needs to go. And it isn't NXT. :ambrose3


I'm still unused to your blatant thirst, Caly :lol And well, what's a week without the requisite Roman bashing?


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Two really interesting interviews by Busted Open Radio with Rollins and Reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say currently watching Rollins' as I type this and how he brings up Ambrose/Foley and the dynamic of The Shield is awesome. Him talking the riot shields they were given on their debut and how they were trying to make it seem like a good idea 'getting into it' but knowing it was utter crap to have those props :lmao Him talking about the beauty of The Shield how it just essentially created itself. It's definitely one of the things that I think has made them so popular today, the natural progression and how it is so different/almost the complete opposite of everything else in the WWE product which is near enough rammed down our throats and manufactured in "what we are supposed to like as audience members".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how in Reigns' he touches upon how he gained 80% of the app vote but completely plays it down as circumstantial to who the opponent was on the particular night. There is no doubt about it this guy can give a wonderful interview and the progression he has made really should be commended. I kinda get the vibe from him that he really prides himself on how much the company kinda believes in him and has faith that he can represent them in a positive light, must be an awesome feeling.
> 
> Definitely worth watching if you've got a 20 mins to spare
> 
> 
> Edit: Ambrose really couldn't drag his drunk ass outta bed to make these interviews because the amount of media work he did on this "media row run" is scarce :lmao but of course he didn't stay out late on Bourbon or anything. Nope, not at all.  :lol


I really wish I could watch these but I'm at work right now so I have to wait until I get home in another 9 hours


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> I'm still unused to your blatant thirst, Caly :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

ExplicitAmbrose said:


> He's stealing the spotlight from talent that can wrestle and cut a promo.
> 
> BUT HE LOOKS GOOD. PUSH HIM GUYZ.


----------



## ExplicitAmbrose

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Nah, I'm not, he's just a flavor of the year like Ryback was. Nothing special, meathead that can't wrestle being pushed into the main event and getting out of there in a few months, while better talent will come back and take their earned spotlight a year later and will remain there.


----------



## CALΔMITY

ExplicitAmbrose said:


> Nah, I'm not, he's just a flavor of the year like Ryback was. Nothing special, meathead that can't wrestle being pushed into the main event and getting out of there in a few months, while better talent will come back and take their earned spotlight a year later and will remain there.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


>


Oh BENDER.


----------



## SubZero3:16

ExplicitAmbrose said:


> Nah, I'm not, he's just a flavor of the year like Ryback was. Nothing special, meathead that can't wrestle being pushed into the main event and getting out of there in a few months, while better talent will come back and take their earned spotlight a year later and will remain there.


It was just a rhetorical question. I don't really care about your feelings bro. :draper2


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Oh BENDER.














Speaking of Roman, I have really been amazed at his performances as of late. It's refreshing to see him more comfortable in his cocky role and that moment with HHH (when he was just crawling towards trips) was so dramatic. Where he lacks in his in ring skill (although I have seen notable improvement there as well) he more than makes up for his use of facial expression and body language. Let's be real here, this is theater. Acting is just as important as selling moves in the ring. It may be some time still before Roman gets to where he needs to be, but his push from the WWE isn't THAT much of a rocket push like many seem to complain. It's like Raven once said you'd have to be a fool to think that Roman isn't the most valued of the three men, BUT that doesn't go to say that the WWE has no value in Ambrose or Rollins. Ambrose will always be my main man, but I love all three of those guys and just because one of them is getting more spotlight than my favorite it isn't the end of the world. Many in the back would probably kill to get where Ambrose and Rollins are at.


----------



## ExplicitAmbrose

Well you posted a gif meant to taunt me so I responded. Don't care if you 
care.


Calabrose said:


> Speaking of Roman, I have really been amazed at his performances as of late. It's refreshing to see him more comfortable in his cocky role and that moment with HHH (when he was just crawling towards trips) was so dramatic. Where he lacks in his in ring skill (although I have seen notable improvement there as well) he more than makes up for his use of facial expression and body language. Let's be real here, this is theater. Acting is just as important as selling moves in the ring. It may be some time still before Roman gets to where he needs to be, but his push from the WWE isn't THAT much of a rocket push like many seem to complain. It's like Raven once said you'd have to be a fool to think that Roman isn't the most valued of the three men, BUT that doesn't go to say that the WWE has no value in Ambrose or Rollins.


I have mark friend that talks to me about wrestling and such. He said that Roman Reigns can beat the whole WWE by himself except John Cena and that Ambrose is a retarded weak link.

Let's be serious here, they even give Roman fucking Reigns more mic time than Ambrose.

I have no doubt that after he fails like most WWE main event "projects" Ambrose will climb up the ladder, but right now Ambrose is like fucking Vegeta compared to Goku in terms of power levels.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> Speaking of Roman, I have really been amazed at his performances as of late. It's refreshing to see him more comfortable in his cocky role and that moment with HHH (when he was just crawling towards trips) was so dramatic. Where he lacks in his in ring skill (although I have seen notable improvement there as well) he more than makes up for his use of facial expression and body language. Let's be real here, this is theater. Acting is just as important as selling moves in the ring. It may be some time still before Roman gets to where he needs to be, but his push from the WWE isn't THAT much of a rocket push like many seem to complain. It's like Raven once said you'd have to be a fool to think that Roman isn't the most valued of the three men, BUT that doesn't go to say that the WWE has no value in Ambrose or Rollins.


:clap :clap

Well said.


----------



## CALΔMITY

ExplicitAmbrose said:


> Well you posted a gif meant to taunt me so I responded. Don't care if you
> care.
> 
> I have mark friend that talks to me about wrestling and such. He said that Roman Reigns can beat the whole WWE by himself except John Cena and that Ambrose is a retarded weak link.
> 
> Let's be serious here, they even give Roman fucking Reigns more mic time than Ambrose.
> 
> I have no doubt that after he fails like most WWE main event "projects" Ambrose will climb up the ladder, but right now Ambrose is like fucking Vegeta compared to Goku in terms of power levels.


Vegeta was always the best. I see nothing to complain about there. :draper2
A mark friend calls Ambrose the "retarded weak link"? : Well he's entitled to his opinion I guess. 
Not everyone is going to like Ambrose. No skin off my back.









Of course they're giving him more mic time. Ambrose would simply outshine him and the WWE doesn't want that. Ambrose knows it, Roman knows it, everyone knows it. It's in the plans for Reigns to be at the top. Possibly even succeed Cena someday. Ambrose doesn't even want a spot like that. I don't care if Ambrose is never the face of the WWE. I just want him, as well as the other two guys, to be happy with their careers which they seem to be.


----------



## ExplicitAmbrose

Calabrose said:


> Vegeta was always the best. I see nothing to complain about there. :draper2
> A mark friend calls Ambrose the "retarded weak link"? : Well he's entitled to his opinion I guess.
> Not everyone is going to like Ambrose. No skin off my back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they're giving him more mic time. It's in the plans for Reigns to be at the top. Possibly even succeed Cena someday. Ambrose doesn't even want a spot like that. I don't care if Ambrose is never the face of the WWE. I just want him, as well as the other two guys, to be happy with their careers which they seem to be.


Well yeah, Vegeta was always the best like Ambrose is the best, but the WWE sucks Reigns' dick like Akira Toriyama sucked Goku's.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I like Goku as well. You know why Toriyama kept bringing Goku back? Because the fans loved him enough and wanted him back so badly. The WWE fans are really invested in Roman right now. "Flavor of the week" : More like flavor of the past year and a half at the very least. The fans also dig Seth and Dean so you don't really have much to base your arguments over except your own negative opinion.


----------



## ExplicitAmbrose

Calabrose said:


> I like Goku as well. You know why Toriyama kept bringing Goku back? Because the fans loved him enough and wanted him back so badly. The WWE fans are really invested in Roman right now. "Flavor of the week" : More like flavor of the past year and a half at the very least. The fans also dig Seth and Dean so you don't really have much to base your arguments over except your own opinion.


The Shield were the flavor of the past year and the half, with the "enforcer" Roman Reigns that talked when he wanted to talk and did nothing but fuck people up, now the "enforcing leader" Roman Reigns that flirts with Renee Young and makes duckfaces is the flavor of the year.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Let marks be marks. That is the joy of watching wrestling. They clearly present Reigns as the strongest member and the marks eat it up. Why spoil it?


----------



## CALΔMITY

ExplicitAmbrose said:


> The Shield were the flavor of the past year and the half, with the "enforcer" Roman Reigns that talked when he wanted to talk and did nothing but fuck people up, now the "enforcing leader" Roman Reigns that flirts with Renee Young and makes duckfaces is the flavor of the year.


Let's be real here, it wasn't until recently that Dean and Seth really opened up their characters enough to garner reactions from the crowds. The crowd always pops for the Shield in general when they make their entrance, but until this year only Roman was getting any notable reactions from the crowd during matches and segments at the ring. Not talking down on Seth and Dean, but that's the cold hard truth. People liked Roman then, they love Roman now. That's just a fact of life.

Also, all three have flirted with Renee. Keep trying. :



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Let marks be marks. That is the joy of watching wrestling. They clearly present Reigns as the strongest member and the marks eat it up. Why spoil it?


I kind of feel like we're being trolled, but at the same time it's kind of fun to see what this person comes up with. :ambrose


----------



## Joshi Judas

Every top star at some point has flirted with the ladies- it's inevitable. Plus with Reigns' good looks this had to happen.

Anyway like Caly said, Ambrose and Rollins have only recently started showing off their characters to the casual audience. Those unfamiliar with their indy or FCW/NXT work will obviously prefer Reigns. No surprise there.


----------



## ExplicitAmbrose

Calabrose said:


> Let's be real here, it wasn't until recently that Dean and Seth really opened up their characters enough to garner reactions from the crowds. The crowd always pops for the Shield in general when they make their entrance, but until this year only Roman was getting any notable reactions from the crowd during matches and segments at the ring. Not talking down on Seth and Dean, but that's the cold hard truth. People liked Roman then, they love Roman now. That's just a fact of life.
> 
> Also, all three have flirted with Renee. Keep trying. :
> 
> 
> I kind of feel like we're being trolled, but at the same time it's kind of fun to see what this person comes up with. :ambrose


Yeah, because he is the only one ALLOWED to get a pop. Have you seen Ambrose doing anything other than getting beat up and throwing punches lately? Because sure as hell I have't.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Speaking of Roman, I have really been amazed at his performances as of late. It's refreshing to see him more comfortable in his cocky role and that moment with HHH (when he was just crawling towards trips) was so dramatic. Where he lacks in his in ring skill (although I have seen notable improvement there as well) he more than makes up for his use of facial expression and body language. Let's be real here, this is theater. Acting is just as important as selling moves in the ring. It may be some time still before Roman gets to where he needs to be, but his push from the WWE isn't THAT much of a rocket push like many seem to complain. It's like Raven once said you'd have to be a fool to think that Roman isn't the most valued of the three men, BUT that doesn't go to say that the WWE has no value in Ambrose or Rollins. Ambrose will always be my main man, but I love all three of those guys and just because one of them is getting more spotlight than my favorite it isn't the end of the world. Many in the back would probably kill to get where Ambrose and Rollins are at.


This. Roman's selling and trashtalking skills are excellent.

I'm of confused as to where the notion that Roman has more mic time comes from, though :lol I'm pretty sure that Seth and Dean talk a lot more than he does. For a long time, he was limited to "Believe in the Shield." 

As for Dean getting beaten up a lot...my ears may be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure that role got him Ambrose chants on Main Event last week


----------



## CALΔMITY

ExplicitAmbrose said:


> Yeah, because he is the only one ALLOWED to get a pop. Have you seen Ambrose doing anything other than getting beat up and throwing punches lately? Because sure as hell I have't.


Yeah he's exploding left and right with punches and yeah he gets his ass beat left and right, but at least he isn't squashed.  Whether he wins or loses, Ambrose is the true definition of fighting spirit. He takes hit after hit and yet he has enough spirit to continue fighting the best he can. He shows this in his physical performance when he isn't working what he works best, the mic. Winning doesn't mean everything. If it did, then Rhyback would have been successful in his debut. Like Sparrow said, Ambrose gets chants. People CHANT for him because of how he sells his beatings. He makes people want him to succeed.

I feel like I'm talking to a lesser Pyro here. :lol
Edit: Lesser than that.


----------



## ExplicitAmbrose

Calabrose said:


> Yeah he's exploding left and right with punches and yeah he gets his ass beat left and right, but at least he isn't squashed.  Whether he wins or loses, Ambrose is the true definition of fighting spirit. He takes hit after hit and yet he has enough spirit to continue fighting the best he can. He shows this in his actions. Winning doesn't mean everything. I feel like I'm talking to a lesser Pyro here. :lol


If they gave one of Reigns' 3 flashy moves to Ambrose he sure as hell would be fucking over right now. Him taking only fucking beatings is what makes him the weak link in the eyes of the fans. Hell even CM Punk said Ambrose is the weak link and that he wanted to fight Reigns...


----------



## CALΔMITY

ExplicitAmbrose said:


> *Hell even CM Punk said Ambrose is the weak link and that he wanted to fight Reigns...*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

ExplicitAmbrose said:


> Roman Reigns needs to fuck off back in NXT and learn how to wrestle.





ExplicitAmbrose said:


> He's stealing the spotlight from talent that can wrestle and cut a promo.
> 
> BUT HE LOOKS GOOD. PUSH HIM GUYZ.












This seriously is getting old, really really fast.



ExplicitAmbrose said:


> Hell even CM Punk said Ambrose is the weak link and that he wanted to fight Reigns...



OH THE LOLZ
:lel


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


>


He couldn't reach Pyro with a hundred-foot pole. I see the troll roster is thinning out, tsk. I expected more.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I reading this discussion :side: :side: :side: (Y)
I'm not the biggest fan of Roman, quite the contrary.
But there are people who exaggerate so much
Can we talk about something else?


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> He couldn't reach Pyro with a hundred-foot pole. I see the troll roster is thinning out, tsk. I expected more.


Yeah, I'm done playing at this point. Time to move on to bigger and better things.











*tussles his hair*


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Yeah, I'm done playing at this point. Time to move on to bigger and better things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *tussles his hair*


Look at that fluffy hair.


----------



## Xderby

first time i am in this thread...how many fucking ambrose marks are here ?


----------



## dizzylizzy87

SubZero3:16 said:


> All of dat hate :lol still love Titus tho



Oh Titus, you wish you could be Roman..:dance


----------



## cindel25

ExplicitAmbrose said:


> Roman Reigns needs to fuck off back in NXT and learn how to wrestle.


Nah. 

He needs to fuck Me :woolcock


----------



## Simply Flawless

cindel25 said:


> Nah.
> 
> He needs to fuck Me :woolcock


So ahem does taking a spear count as foreplay because a very curious mind is kind of thinking about it lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

This is me :ti at the Simple hypocrites in this thread.

Yeah I guess the spear could be foreplay if you're into that sort of thing :draper2


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Calabrose said:


>


This is what we should know about WWE and Wrestling.

Sometimes I think that those who better understand WWE and Wrestling are Children, because they have FUN
And adults are stupid to understand this.

Adults are more concerned to show that they "know" more than others


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Nah.
> 
> He needs to fuck Me :woolcock


Waste of a trip to mania if u didnt. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Yeah I guess the spear could be foreplay if you're into that sort of thing


Lol im a weird chick i'd totally let Orton RKO me as foreplay.

:yes


----------



## SubZero3:16

Simply Flawless said:


> Lol im a weird chick i'd totally let Orton RKO me as foreplay.
> 
> :yes


Foreplay, wrestling, same thing.


----------



## cindel25

Simply Flawless said:


> So ahem does taking a spear count as foreplay because a very curious mind is kind of thinking about it lol


If you like that sort of thing...I ain't into rough sex with FLAWLESS HAIR. 

COMMUNITY DICK however....




SubZero3:16 said:


> Waste of a trip to mania if u didnt. :lol


Right cause it's so easy to get at him with his wife clocking his every move.... :bosh

Now Extreme rules...in the other hands....


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Foreplay, wrestling, same thing.


Considering how much gay porn seems to start with two dudes engaged in some kind of wrestling, I'd say this is pretty accurate. Seriously, it's like a whole genre unto itself.



cindel25 said:


> If you like that sort of thing...I ain't into rough sex with FLAWLESS HAIR.
> 
> COMMUNITY DICK however....


Pfft, you people are too picky. I'd go for rough sex with any of them, in any combination. Submissive little masochistic bitch that I am...


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> If you like that sort of thing...I ain't into rough sex with FLAWLESS HAIR.
> 
> COMMUNITY DICK however....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right cause it's so easy to get at him with his wife clocking his every move.... :bosh


Amateur.
I think u mean fiancee :cool2



Reservoir Angel said:


> Considering how much gay porn seems to start with two dudes engaged in some kind of wrestling, I'd say this is pretty accurate. Seriously, it's like a whole genre unto itself.
> 
> 
> Pfft, you people are too picky. I'd go for rough sex with any of them, in any combination. Submissive little masochistic bitch that I am...


It's posts like these that made me proud that I turned you out *sniff*


----------



## Telos

Let's get one thing straightened out here: Gohan > all.

Carry on. :ambrose


----------



## Joshi Judas

Vegeta's the boss mate.


----------



## Wynter

DBZ sucked :ambrose2

























:ambrose


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

anime talk again?


----------



## Telos

I can't with you people. :lol

So, what's this about Titus calling Roman a pretty bitch? Was that what he actually said or was a Tumblr user taking liberties?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Let's get one thing straightened out here: Gohan > all.
> 
> Carry on. :ambrose


As much as I like gohan, I'm gonna have to disagree. Vegeta > all.


----------



## Wynter

I wouldn't even be shocked if Titus said that. Road Dogg(I think) used the same pretty boy line as if that's a damn insult :lol

EDIT Has anyone seen any SmackDown spoilers? Does it seem worth watching?


----------



## Banez

whats gohan and whats vegeta?

If you ask me, i'd say gohan escaped from Gotham city and vegeta sounds like something that vegetarists would create to save the world


----------



## Reservoir Angel

So, DBZ...

*runs from conversation topic he knows nothing about*


----------



## Loading....

Roman Reigns visits the Vulcan Lounge: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m6vu9KBTaQ

Great stuff!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Telos said:


> Let's get one thing straightened out here: Gohan > all.
> 
> Carry on. :ambrose


100% Truth
I like Vegeta, but Gohan > ALL


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT Has anyone seen any SmackDown spoilers? Does it seem worth watching?





No Shield. They were on their way to Saudi Arabia. Depleted roster cause of that as well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Banez said:


> whats gohan and whats vegeta?
> 
> If you ask me, i'd say gohan escaped from Gotham city and vegeta sounds like something that vegetarists would create to save the world


:banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> I can't with you people. :lol
> 
> So, what's this about Titus calling Roman a pretty bitch? Was that what he actually said or was a Tumblr user taking liberties?


Not sure. It does look like he could have said it and its not like its a lie anyhoo.



Calabrose said:


> As much as I like gohan, I'm gonna have to disagree. Vegeta > all.


This. Vegeta is ma homeboy. He gave men confidence to wear pink shirts.


----------



## Telos

Loading.... said:


> Roman Reigns visits the Vulcan Lounge:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m6vu9KBTaQ
> 
> Great stuff!


Excellent find :clap


----------



## Joshi Judas

So yeah caved in and finally downloaded the WWE App :cole3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> anime talk again?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

To jump in in this DBZ convo, the guy in my Avi is the only one with a bad ass sword and is also from a post-apocalyptic future destroyed by evil Androids, case closed....



Loading.... said:


> Roman Reigns visits the Vulcan Lounge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff!


Reigns is such a cool dude man, plus he likes to haggle and has great taste in countries to visit which is plus.

More importantly he knows he has to work on getting us, all of us even the haters to emotionally invest in his character for him to truly be successful and is working hard on doing that. 

He gets it and in any walk of life the people who get it are successful.


----------



## Wynter

I think once Roman gets the right gimmick/character, he will really start to click with the crowd.
Reigns is a very likeable guy and if he can find a role he feels natural in and enjoys, he really will skyrocket.


----------



## Deptford

Freeza is my favorite character in DBZ 
he is so snarky and such a diva :lol 

Hey, guys, so if you had to pick someone who do you think is my halfie? I WANT HALFIE NOWW!!!    
Hmmm..
I know I am being needy and annoying, it is ok when I do this you guys will just have to accept it  
you already have


----------



## Wynter

:lmao oh Deppie. I would have picked Vicky to be your Halfie, but she isn't here anymore at the moment.

:hmm: We gotta find you a Halfie boo 

EDIT: Oh lord, just read Roman bust his ass again. Why are our boys so damn clumsy :lol


----------



## Deptford

Is Vicky alright? :-O


----------



## Wynter

Vicky was having some personal problems, so she's taking a break from here for a bit.


----------



## Deptford

oh shit.. 
When bad things happen to our sweet bby vicky, you know the world isn't fair. 
Damn, Wynter, you should've just lied to me. That tugs on my heartstrings too much.

Anyways back to accepting halfie applications. Seriously though, like an actual application. 
My biggest flaw is being too cute. There's a freebie for you guys to match with me better, the rest is up to you!! Now go and get some Deppie before I'm all gone. Don't think I don't know how much of a hot commodity I am


----------



## Telos

Deptford & Reservoir Angel (Y)

And yeah Roman is very likeable, he's really been able to show more of his personality during this babyface run The Shield is having.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I would be your halfie...whatever that is :lol but NeyNey is mine I guess. If anything Zero, telos, or TMR would be tied for second spot. Sorry Deppie :


----------



## Wynter

We gotta find Deppie a Halfie! Sparrow has my Halfie heart so I'm unavailable.

Where's Resy at


----------



## Deptford

everyone has halfie except for me  

For some reason I feel like Banez may be :lol
Caly we are sort of halfies for real! You are a close second to whoever my real match is  
<3


----------



## cindel25

Halfies? Ya'll are too cute!

How come FLAWLESS HAIR always bust his ass whenever he goes overseas? He knows if he does that here in the states, hoes will be flocking over to "help" him.....I see you Romie..you ain't slick boo!


----------



## Deptford

ugh no hafie yet??!


----------



## Bushmaster

Saw this school today while enjoying my day off. http://imageshack.us/a/img835/5181/3ke9.jpg
Wonder how many female wrestling fans go to it.


Oh and a Seth Rollins > All


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> Freeza is my favorite character in DBZ
> he is so snarky and such a diva :lol
> 
> Hey, guys, so if you had to pick someone who do you think is my halfie? I WANT HALFIE NOWW!!!
> Hmmm..
> I know I am being needy and annoying, it is ok when I do this you guys will just have to accept it
> you already have


Wynter, we've created halfie fever! :lol


Aw, Deppie! You could ask Pyro if he'd like to be yours 

Oh, and Vegeta ftw.




WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao oh Deppie. I would have picked Vicky to be your Halfie, but she isn't here anymore at the moment.
> 
> :hmm: We gotta find you a Halfie boo
> 
> EDIT: Oh lord, just read Roman bust his ass again. Why are our boys so damn clumsy :lol


Seriously?? Omg :lmao I need video so I can amuse myself. Did Seth try to make him jump over the ropes again?




WynterWarm12 said:


> We gotta find Deppie a Halfie! Sparrow has my Halfie heart so I'm unavailable.
> 
> Where's Resy at


And you have mine, Wynter! 

Caly would probably be second for me :lol

And cindel boo, we always are 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

Deptford said:


> everyone has halfie except for me
> 
> For some reason I feel like Banez may be :lol
> Caly we are sort of halfies for real! You are a close second to whoever my real match is
> <3


but i don't even know what halfie is 

We can form a club for halfieless people!



cindel25 said:


> Halfies? Ya'll are too cute!
> 
> How come FLAWLESS HAIR always bust his ass whenever he goes overseas? He knows if he does that here in the states, hoes will be flocking over to "help" him.....I see you Romie..you ain't slick boo!


hey boo, you are probably right. I'm yet to see any invidual who would thirst after Shield in europe.. except Bunny and Punky and i'm sure i'm forgetting a name or two.


----------



## LPPrince

Shield/Wyatts happened in Saudi Arabia and Roman tripped.

/wasboundtohappen


----------



## Deptford

dangg banez with that deniedddd :\ 

where my halfie love!!! I thought you guys liked me  
I miss Vicky and her hugzz.

I will PM pyro cuz you know... we PM now and whatnot no big deal


----------



## Simply Flawless

I did have a dream last night about the Shield they didn't want to dish out some Shield justice on annoying kids outside my flat and were like "We're dressed in SWAT gear we can't just be polite and tell them to go away."....i was like fpalm

:lmao

Hounds of Justice my arse


----------



## cindel25

Deppie, you can be a halfie in my harem.

Bane boo, story is coming along. 

I'm ready for Monday night Raw....come home to me shield!


----------



## Banez

Deptford said:


> dangg banez with that deniedddd :\
> 
> where my halfie love!!! I thought you guys liked me
> I miss Vicky and her hugzz.


hows that a denial if we form a club for halfieless people it means there's more than 1 which leads into halfieing... that just sounds wrong :lol

Anyway i miss vicky and bunny as well.

halfie word reminds me of halfling.

Shame there's no shield appearance on Smackdown this week. But hopefully the storyline gets good continuation on monday.


----------



## Wynter

Triple H said they had until Friday on SmackDown to apologize to him....how are they supposed to apologize from Arabia Trips??! :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> but i don't even know what halfie is
> 
> We can form a club for halfieless people!
> 
> 
> 
> hey boo, you are probably right. I'm yet to see any invidual who would thirst after Shield in europe.. except Bunny and Punky and i'm sure i'm forgetting a name or two.


:lmao Halfie=the other half of your brain, Banez

My thirst levels are horrid, but I'll do my best to pass the message in London 

cindel boo, what story is this? 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Triple H said they had until Friday on SmackDown to apologize to him....how are they supposed to apologize from Arabia Trips??! :lol


He wants them to call long-distance, of course  Part of the punishment.


----------



## Deptford

me and cindel halfies 4 everrrrr!!! 

Banez, I'll be in your club too though :lol 

Yeah, Bunny is gone too fpalm damn these hoes leavin and shit wth wrong with folks? 

I never have wrestling dreams I kinda wish I did. Dreamin about Ambrose. Oh my, oh my.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> me and cindel halfies 4 everrrrr!!!
> 
> Banez, I'll be in your club too though :lol
> 
> Yeah, Bunny is gone too fpalm damn these hoes leavin and shit wth wrong with folks?
> 
> I never have wrestling dreams I kinda wish I did. Dreamin about Ambrose. Oh my, oh my.


I miss Bunny  I want her back.

I've had Shield dreams, but I can't remember them


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> Saw this school today while enjoying my day off. http://imageshack.us/a/img835/5181/3ke9.jpg
> Wonder how many female wrestling fans go to it.


That's pretty cool. I guess there was a Saint Ambrose in the 4th century. Ambrose...saint...hah! :

Also, interesting enough, as a given name Ambrose is Greek for immortal. :ambrose3


----------



## Set For Seth

YAASS PAPI ~ledrool


----------



## SubZero3:16

If Roman tripped and there is no gif of it on tumblr, did he really trip at all?


----------



## ACAZZA

Didn't watch wrestling after 2006 , then was channel flicking last year and saw some guys in black, versing some face painted mexicans, was chuckling a bit and thought they wrestled really well.

Two months later my friend mentioned them, I got some back story and hit them up.

LOVE WATCHING THEM NOW!

Even Seth Rollins, thought he was the weakest link and now I disagree, he is the best high flyer and I love watching him wrestle.
Am even half tempted to do his hair style ( i have long black hair)


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> If Roman tripped and there is no gif of it on tumblr, did he really trip at all?


Are you failing us, Tumblr??? :hmm:


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> Are you failing us, Tumblr??? :hmm:


the fangirls in the area fail


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> the fangirls in the area fail


If it's Saudi Arabia then they might not have been any fangirls in the arena.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ok fess up who of you brought that "I like it sick and dirty too Ambrose" sign to Smackdown?? :lmao (Poor girl, just as they're doing the Saudie thing..)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh god I saw those signs on twitter amongst Sono ' s TITTY MASTER sign. :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless

Seth and Ambrose are the only 2 decent looking ones out of the Shield even if i do hate men who have craptastic 2 tone hair that is so the 90's lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Simply Flawless said:


> Seth and Ambrose are the only 2 decent looking ones out of the Shield even if i do hate men who have craptastic 2 tone hair that is so the 90's lol.


I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion. :reigns


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> I guess everyone is entitled to their opinion. :reigns


Their brain can't process the pretty. :lol It can be overwhelming at times.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> If it's Saudi Arabia then they might not have been any fangirls in the arena.


wouldn't be surprised. Wonder if the divas remembered to dress properly.


----------



## Wynter

I think no divas were allowed to perform and the audience was all men, if I'm not mistaken.
Oh and the only girls from Arabia allowed were 10 and under, having to be with a parent(dad)


----------



## CALΔMITY

:lel



SubZero3:16 said:


> Their brain can't process the pretty. :lol It can be overwhelming at times.


Right?

Oh god, these two. I can't.


















Roman be learnin from the Sass Master.


----------



## Tambrose

Banez said:


> wouldn't be surprised. Wonder if the divas remembered to dress properly.


The divas don't go when WWE performs in Saudi.


----------



## Wynter

Calabrose said:


> Oh god, these two. I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman be learnin from the Sass Master.


Seth and Dean making Roman more fab as time passes :banderas
Reigns is slowly turning into a black woman


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


> I would be your halfie...whatever that is :lol but NeyNey is mine I guess. If anything Zero, telos, or TMR would be tied for second spot. Sorry Deppie :


You know I'll always have a soft spot for you Cally 




WynterWarm12 said:


> Triple H said they had until Friday on SmackDown to apologize to him....how are they supposed to apologize from Arabia Trips??! :lol


I called him out on this too Wynter... Tries to make out he's some badass heel. Can't hear you over your "dad belly" Trips :lmao 
(actually he's got in awesome shape again I'm just crap w/ insults)




Calabrose said:


> :lel


Story of his life right here :lol that's why his ass wasn't at Media Row.

Damn you Ambrose I was craving those awkward WM30 interviews with you at stupid o'clock in the morning with you mumbling inchorently and you ruined it. RUINED IT. 



Calabrose said:


> Right?
> 
> Oh god, these two. I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman be learnin from the Sass Master.


Dean looked so special in this video :lel Twitchy McTwitch over here.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Trips does have a dad belly.
It's weird to see a six pack on a stomach that inflates all preggo when he exhales :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> :lel
> 
> 
> Right?
> 
> Oh god, these two. I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman be learnin from the Sass Master.


:lol

And please, even I can admit Roman is pretty 

Trips and his dad belly :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> You know I'll always have a soft spot for you Cally













OHMYGOD GUYS









THE DEAN ONEEEE :mark:
I'm a mark for Labradors as well so that, and the dog's expression, just gives me life.


----------



## Tambrose

Calabrose said:


>


oh that pic....

I swear i have too many 'favourite' pics of him lol :


----------



## Wynter

Of course Seth's dog has to be diva as fuck :lmao


























....That's your boo, Halife! :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


> OHMYGOD GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE DEAN ONEEEE :mark:
> I'm a mark for Labradors as well so that, and the dog's expression, just gives me life.


This picture will be the one picture that will forever be labelled 'the one that bought my mom around' - this is the only picture where she has complimented ambrose with 'he has a nice smile' she then proceeded to knock him down afterwards with a 'he should smile more. he actually looks his age when he smiles rather than 10 years older than he is'

:side::side::side::side::side:




WynterWarm12 said:


> Of course Seth's dog has to be diva as fuck :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....That's your boo, Halife! :lol


*cough* SoupBro *cough*

All pretty with his long eye lashes. :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> This picture will be the one picture that will forever be labelled 'the one that bought my mom around' - this is the only picture where she has complimented ambrose with 'he has a nice smile' she then proceeded to knock him down afterwards with a 'he should smile more. he actually looks his age when he smiles rather than 10 years older than he is'
> 
> :side::side::side::side::side:


Nice. :lol

Yeah, it's so rare to see a legit smile on this man at least in kayfabe. 
There's the devious smile that just makes me all kinds of hot and bothered and then there's THIS.








and I feel all kinds of the warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Of course Seth's dog has to be diva as fuck :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....That's your boo, Halife! :lol


Did we expect anything less? :lol

He's so SWEET. :agree: SO mine


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Simply Flawless said:


> Seth and Ambrose are the only 2 decent looking ones out of the Shield even if i do hate men who have craptastic 2 tone hair that is so the 90's lol.


say whaaaaaaaaat? :reigns:reigns


----------



## dizzylizzy87

btw was looking through pictures and this doesn't even look like dean here..he looks high as shit lol


----------



## Wynter

Dizzy!!!! :dance I haven't bothered you in years 


Enjoy your Seth, Halfie. The hoes will flock to him once he goes singles and shows his fab :


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dizzy!!!! :dance I haven't bothered you in years
> 
> 
> Enjoy your Seth, Halfie. The hoes will flock to him once he goes singles and shows his fab :


Psh, they'll have to wait their turn because I'm not letting up any time soon


----------



## Loading....

Calabrose said:


>


Is there a video for this? If so, anyone mind sending a link? Please.

Edit: Ah, much appreciated, WynterWarm12. Not entirely sure if positive reps can be given via private messages... ?

P.S: I'm responding via the main as I do not have the option to respond to private messages up until my post count reaches 25.


----------



## Wynter

k6Q9KJ0ZPjIBVx6U0iF?start=11 

k6zf2uJw13AsJn6VGoD?start=22 

These are the two I found so far.

I don't know if the boys are on this one.

EDIT: No problem Loading, no rep needs to be given 
Just trying to help.

The boys' one may not be uploaded yet.


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


> Wrestling Jesus, if you have any love for us Shield fans at all, you will give us a serious Dean vs Triple H on the mic. Please and thank you


It's inevitable, *INEVITABLE* YOU HEAR ME?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????


Reservoir Angel said:


> Because unlike Dean fans, we have lives.














> Is there a video for this? If so, anyone mind sending a link? Please.


Of course dude, follow the buzz.. link -> http://vimeo.com/92308387


----------



## Wynter

NeyNey providing the gold as always :

EDIT: :lmao @ Roman getting sassy right out the damn gate


----------



## Loading....

NeyNey said:


> It's inevitable, *INEVITABLE* YOU HEAR ME?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course dude, follow the buzz.. link -> http://vimeo.com/92308387


Sa-weet! *clicks on link - begins to hum whilst watching* 

Much appreciated. :




WynterWarm12 said:


> k6Q9KJ0ZPjIBVx6U0iF?start=11
> 
> k6zf2uJw13AsJn6VGoD?start=22
> 
> These are the two I found so far.
> 
> I don't know if the boys are on this one.
> 
> EDIT: No problem Loading, no rep needs to be given
> Just trying to help.
> 
> The boys' one may not be uploaded yet.



I'll definitely be watching these later on today!
Thanks again.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Dudes just wanna say if you ever wanna watch anything Shield related then definitely bookmark vimeo.com/deanambrosenet because near enough every single Shield match/Raw/Smackdown promos are up there within a second. I know for certain anything Ambrose/WWE related is there.


----------



## NeyNey

Agree to everything TMR said. :agree:
Dean-Ambrose.net is just fucking amazing, as well as their Vimeo Channel.
They have really EVERYTHING!

Also THIS: !!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

NeyNey said:


>


I just love this gif so damn much :lol

That was the last time Dean ever put his hands on Seth…………………………………… in front of Roman anyway :side:


----------



## Wynter

Awwwww, Trips got all choked up during that Warrior tribute.
I think him being a father really made him feel for the situation.

On a lighter note. Seth looks fab as fuck in that picture. I wouldn't expect any less from him :cool2
For whatever reason, I'm hearing Destiny Child's Survivor and "Girl Power!" when I look at him :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh god. Watch out Ney. Soup's gonna have his retaliation gifs ready. :banderas


----------



## Telos

NeyNey said:


> It's inevitable, *INEVITABLE* YOU HEAR ME?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course dude, follow the buzz.. link -> http://vimeo.com/92308387


"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to NeyNey again."

Also I just watched that video and Roman cranked the sassy dial to 11. That guy. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Okay I've decided now that being sassy is quite a desireable trait. 

What was up with Dean though? He was twitching at the end as if he was going through withdrawl symptoms or something :lol


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay I've decided now that being sassy is quite a desireable trait.
> 
> What was up with Dean though? He was twitching at the end as if he was going through withdrawl symptoms or something :lol


I think Dean doesn't know what to do with himself half the time, so that's where you get all the random dancing/twisting/whatever he does. He is a master of the derp.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Agree to everything TMR said. :agree:
> Dean-Ambrose.net is just fucking amazing, as well as their Vimeo Channel.
> They have really EVERYTHING!
> 
> Also THIS: !!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


Ney this pic :banderas
Look at Ambrose
Gosh *heart eyes*


----------



## Bearodactyl

I really love how Reigns has evolved from the strong silent type to the sassmaster :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao Halfie=the other half of your brain, Banez
> 
> My thirst levels are horrid,* but I'll do my best to pass the message in London
> *
> cindel boo, what story is this?
> 
> 
> 
> He wants them to call long-distance, of course  Part of the punishment.


your going to london jacq ? :cheer:dance raw or sd ?

speaking of sd no shield on there tonight, almost seems pointless watching now.


----------



## Wynter

Sharing, because Dean is a beautiful creature who looks even more gorgeous with blood


----------



## SubZero3:16

Wynter! What did I tell you about being too rough with your toys?


----------



## Wynter

:side:...but Dean can handle it...he's not even hurt...he's was just taking a breather real quick :

I treat all my toys with the utmost care :angel


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side:...but Dean can handle it...he's not even hurt...he's was just taking a breather real quick :
> 
> I treat all my toys with the utmost care :angel


Uh huh, if I see one more scratch on him I'm taking him away and giving him to Jacq, got it young lady?


----------



## Wynter

*pouts* She doesn't even want Dean. She only likes to play with Seth.

:side: *grumbles* acting like I don't know what I'm doing. I know how to play with Dean damn it.

*whispers under breath* and I know how to play with Roman better than you too...:side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> *pouts* She doesn't even want Dean. She only likes to play with Seth.
> 
> :side: *grumbles* acting like I don't know what I'm doing. I know how to play with Dean damn it.
> 
> *whispers under breath* and I know how to play with Roman better than you too...:side:


I'm sorry I didn't quite catch that last part.











Care to repeat?


----------



## Banez

Zero, you got that knife so you can cut me an apple in half? Great thanks


----------



## ctorresc04

Props to Ambrose defending the US Title in a Fatal Four Way against Dolph Ziggler, Kofi Kingston, and Cody Rhodes. Now THAT would be an amazing match to see.

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0418/574299/dean-ambrose-makes-rare-title-defense/

This is Ambrose's 60th United States Title defense.
He's had 13 of them televised
47 defenses at house shows

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=5&nr=62&page=5&reign=42&houseShows=true

60 defenses in 334 days isn't bad at all. I hate when people say house shows don't count.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Zero, you got that knife so you can cut me an apple in half? Great thanks


Sure. Here you go boo. Have a whole one on the house.


----------



## Banez

ctorresc04 said:


> Props to Ambrose defending the US Title in a Fatal Four Way against Dolph Ziggler, Kofi Kingston, and Cody Rhodes. Now THAT would be an amazing match to see.
> 
> http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0418/574299/dean-ambrose-makes-rare-title-defense/
> 
> This is Ambrose's 60th United States Title defense.
> He's had 13 of them televised
> 47 defenses at house shows
> 
> http://www.cagematch.net/?id=5&nr=62&page=5&reign=42&houseShows=true
> 
> 60 defenses in 334 days isn't bad at all. I hate when people say house shows don't count.


sounds like a nice match on paper.

Ambrose defended it more than MVP did.. but people claim MVP's title reign was better. MVP was more 'out there' but Ambrose has defended the title twice as much if you include all house shows n stuff.

Some guy pointed it out in that thread about Ambrose's titlereign that he's defended it more than MVP.

I guess what some ppl bothers is that he's in the Shield and they got their own feuds.. and he's just jogging along with the belt and no one's challenging him for it. But what they don't understand is that Shield sticks together... i can't see any invidual step out n say "i want a titlematch against you!"

Coz that would probably lead into a beat down by the Shield.

@zero: i knew you wouldn't disappoint me


----------



## Joshi Judas

Not exaggerating at all but MVP's reign was much better. Really. Made the belt seem like a big deal. Right now it's an afterthought and they should get the belt off Ambrose soon.


----------



## SubZero3:16

is everyone skipping smack down?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Watched it already. Neat HHH promo, good match between Paige and Aksana- Paige giving Aksana her career best match, all in the span of 4 or 5 minutes :lol And a fun Rusev/Lana squash. Really digging Lana's character work.

A Hornswoggle vs Torito match that sounds horrible but was hilarious due to the video package and commentary.

That's about it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Zero and I are in chat...if anyone's still interested... :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


>


Gorgeous.

And I can also play with Dean, Wynter *whistle* I'll take very good care of him and Seth 



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> your going to london jacq ? :cheer:dance raw or sd ?
> 
> speaking of sd no shield on there tonight, almost seems pointless watching now.


Raw!!!!!  :cheer :dance :mark:


----------



## tbp82

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Not exaggerating at all but MVP's reign was much better. Really. Made the belt seem like a big deal. Right now it's an afterthought and they should get the belt off Ambrose soon.


Agreed not even close MVP's reign was much better than Ambrose's run I don't even wanna call it a reign because the title isn't defending at least not on a regular basis and not on tv/ppv. I think the problem here was WWE was only keeping the title on Ambrose to use it as the Triple Threat for The Shield at Mania 30 and when they decided to go with the World Title triple threat and called off The Shield one it messed everything up. I know a lot of people in this thread will rejoice at Ambrose having the longest reigns under the WWE banner. But, he will go down in history as one of the worst United States Champion of all-time unless something changes.


----------



## Banez

tbp82 said:


> Agreed not even close MVP's reign was much better than Ambrose's run I don't even wanna call it a reign because the title isn't defending at least not on a regular basis and not on tv/ppv. I think the problem here was WWE was only keeping the title on Ambrose to use it as the Triple Threat for The Shield at Mania 30 and when they decided to go with the World Title triple threat and called off The Shield one it messed everything up. I know a lot of people in this thread will rejoice at Ambrose having the longest reigns under the WWE banner. But, he will go down in history as one of the worst United States Champion of all-time unless something changes.


MVP's title defences on weekly/PPV's on his first titlerun:

mar 20th 2007 wins the title from Benoit in Judgement Day PPV
jun 24th 2007 defends against Ric Flair
jul 22nd 2007 defends against Matt Hardy
oct 28th 2007 loses to Kane via countout, retains the title at Cyber Sunday PPV
dec 16th 2007 loses to Rey Mysterio via countout, retains the title at Armageddon PPV
apr 27th 2008 loses the title to Matt Hardy at Backlash

Dean Ambrose's title defences on weekly/PPV's on his titlerun:

may 18th 2013 wins the title from Kofi Kingston at Extreme Rules
may 20th 2013 draw with Kofi Kingston on SD tapings, retains the title
may 27th 2013 defends against Kofi Kingston on RAW
jun 16th 2013 defends against Kane and wins via count out on Payback
jun 17th 2013 loses against Kane via DQ, retains the title on RAW
jul 10th 2013 loses against Adrian Neville in NXT tapings via DQ, retains the title
aug 18th 2013 loses to RVD via DQ at Summerslam, retains the title
sep 15th 2013 defends the title against Dolph Ziggler at Night of Champions PPV
sep 24th 2013 loses to Dolph Ziggler via DQ on SD tapings, retains the title
oct 15th 2013 defends against Dolph Ziggler on Main Event tapings
oct 27th 2013 loses to Big E Langston via countout, retains the title at Hell in a Cell PPV
oct 28th 2013 loses to Big E Langston via DQ, retains the title on RAW
feb 10th 2014 loses to Mark Henry via DQ, retains the title on RAW
mar 11th 2014 defends against Mark Henry at Main Event

So please, define me. How exactly is he a worst champion of all time? Sure most of his title defences he lost via DQ or countout. But he's put it on the line more than twice as much as MVP did. I would have included all the times MVP defended his title but there wasn't more than 6 times. People say MVP was a good titleholder, thats bs. People remember that titlereign because MVP had all these contests against Matt Hardy. They went on as MVP didn't want to put his title on the line against Matt Hardy, he went so far as to win the tag-team titles with Matt Hardy just so he doesn't have to defend the title against him. There was a storyline ongoing but calling MVP's titlereign greatest us titlereign is not cutting it.

So yeah there was a gap between october - february that Dean didn't have his title on the line on any weekly show or PPV's. Thats because Shield was in the storylines as a group. MVP's lack of title defences come because he was busy defending the Tag-team titles with Matt Hardy.


----------



## tbp82

Banez said:


> MVP's title defences on weekly/PPV's on his first titlerun:
> 
> mar 20th 2007 wins the title from Benoit in Judgement Day PPV
> jun 24th 2007 defends against Ric Flair
> jul 22nd 2007 defends against Matt Hardy
> oct 28th 2007 loses to Kane via countout, retains the title at Cyber Sunday PPV
> dec 16th 2007 loses to Rey Mysterio via countout, retains the title at Armageddon PPV
> apr 27th 2008 loses the title to Matt Hardy at Backlash
> 
> Dean Ambrose's title defences on weekly/PPV's on his titlerun:
> 
> may 18th 2013 wins the title from Kofi Kingston at Extreme Rules
> may 20th 2013 draw with Kofi Kingston on SD tapings, retains the title
> may 27th 2013 defends against Kofi Kingston on RAW
> jun 16th 2013 defends against Kane and wins via count out on Payback
> jun 17th 2013 loses against Kane via DQ, retains the title on RAW
> jul 10th 2013 loses against Adrian Neville in NXT tapings via DQ, retains the title
> aug 18th 2013 loses to RVD via DQ at Summerslam, retains the title
> sep 15th 2013 defends the title against Dolph Ziggler at Night of Champions PPV
> sep 24th 2013 loses to Dolph Ziggler via DQ on SD tapings, retains the title
> oct 15th 2013 defends against Dolph Ziggler on Main Event tapings
> oct 27th 2013 loses to Big E Langston via countout, retains the title at Hell in a Cell PPV
> oct 28th 2013 loses to Big E Langston via DQ, retains the title on RAW
> feb 10th 2014 loses to Mark Henry via DQ, retains the title on RAW
> mar 11th 2014 defends against Mark Henry at Main Event
> 
> So please, define me. How exactly is he a worst champion of all time? Sure most of his title defences he lost via DQ or countout. But he's put it on the line more than twice as much as MVP did. I would have included all the times MVP defended his title but there wasn't more than 6 times. People say MVP was a good titleholder, thats bs. People remember that titlereign because MVP had all these contests against Matt Hardy. They went on as MVP didn't want to put his title on the line against Matt Hardy, he went so far as to win the tag-team titles with Matt Hardy just so he doesn't have to defend the title against him. There was a storyline ongoing but calling MVP's titlereign greatest us titlereign is not cutting it.
> 
> So yeah there was a gap between october - february that Dean didn't have his title on the line on any weekly show or PPV's. Thats because Shield was in the storylines as a group. MVP's lack of title defences come because he was busy defending the Tag-team titles with Matt Hardy.


Dean has been in the most meaningless matches as US Champion. Has he even had a feud over the title. The closest would be either his brief stints with Big. E or Ziggler. You even pointed out above yourself where MVP had feuds with Hardy and how he didn't want to defend. Keep in mind this speaks nothing to Ambrose talent. This is all about how he's been booked as US Champion. As US Champion Ambrose is one of the worst of all-time. He wasn't David Flair bad because that guy should've never had the title but when Zack Ryder and Santino had better title reigns than you that's saying a lot.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RE: The whole argument over the US title and lack of defenses etc... 

The problem here is Ambrose is too big for the title now. I suppose you could argue that he should then use his elevation and help the title but what people in the main event are going to vie for that title? Really? No one. Him going into a fight against a Fandango, Tyson Kidd etc... There is an obvious standout winner. The challenger isn't believable enough. The only person who could take that title away from him now would be a Roman Reigns or a Seth Rollins because those are the only two opponents who would be credible enough to a) take it from him in relation to character/wrestling ability/story telling/placement on the card and b) aren't entirely ready for the main title as they still have room to grow as competitors. 

Then again, if you stick the title on either of the other two Shield members aren't you stuck with the same problem? 

This is why they should focus on their mid-card and build up a star credible enough to fight Ambrose or just let him drop it to Seth/Roman. I always back Seth to no-end here when it comes to a Shield member taking it away from Ambrose because Seth could use the title as something entirely different which is what the US Title needs in order to set it apart from arguably its counterpart in the IC title. 

Because if the problem isn't that the person holding it is "too big" for it, then it's there aren't enough credible people to challenge for it, then it's because it is too similar to the other mid-card title. Make them both entirely different, let them have their own niche and you then have all aspects of your roster covered instead of letting certain people - like Justin Gaberiel (I always spell his name wrong and never really care to check it either), Tyson Kidd - talent that can bring fast paced action and excitement to help break up a card, go to waste. 

Seth could be your franchise player in that division, but he could alternate between that and what he is currently doing in the main event now. Being the guy who works with "the guy" etc… 

Just an idea to throw out there? I was in the mood to kinda rant. 

Still think in relation to the current storyline Ambrose needs to be humiliated RE: his title/lack of defences etc.. Possibly going as far as to have him defend it multiple times on a Raw. HHH needs to throw his weight and authority around now. It's the clear elephant in the room and really they should address it rather than just leave this questioning in the air. It could be a great prop within the story. 

Otherwise if they can't be bothered, then just unify it and create some solid storylines for one title. Someone just needs to make a decision already.


----------



## Banez

tbp82 said:


> Dean has been in the most meaningless matches as US Champion. Has he even had a feud over the title. The closest would be either his brief stints with Big. E or Ziggler. You even pointed out above yourself where MVP had feuds with Hardy and how he didn't want to defend. Keep in mind this speaks nothing to Ambrose talent. This is all about how he's been booked as US Champion. As US Champion Ambrose is one of the worst of all-time. He wasn't David Flair bad because that guy should've never had the title but when Zack Ryder and Santino had better title reigns than you that's saying a lot.


Yeah and thats not Deans fault. Like TMR just stated.. it down to booking midcard to fight for titles.

Right now creative is too focused on Shield as a group and the main event picture. They don't care about US title which is a shame. zack Ryders title reign lasted a month.. i wouldn't say it's better than Dean Ambroses title reign.

Problem also with Shield is that there's a group of 3. Now if you are a young talent saying "i want a titleshot" would you expect the two others to just sit n watch? no, they'l attack you. They could easily turn it into a storyline that makes Ambrose cut promos how he's the 'longest running US Champ and how no one dares to face him. Just to bring some talent out to challenge and probably win the belt.

MVP did have feuds.. but at times the belt was seemingly forgotten as he was busy defending the tag-titles. Ambrose has put the title on the line.. and he's had some short minor feuds with likes of Mark Henry who wanted to have rematch n got it. Dolph Ziggler had more than 1 title shot opportunity etc etc. They could have been built properly into a good sized feuds that last PPV or two.

But creative is focused on Shield as a group. Oh well.. maybe HHH will put Ambrose to defend it on a gauntlet or something.. that could be entertaining to see.

Edit: tbp82: the point i was bringing up on previous post was when you stated that he doesn't even defend it on regular basis. Neither did MVP. Thats the point i was trying to bring across with the list. I agree with the point there's no feuds over it. As there was in 2007 with Benoit vs. MVP.. where benoit retained 2 matches n then lost 2 out of 3 falls match to MVP.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> RE: The whole argument over the US title and lack of defenses etc...
> 
> The problem here is Ambrose is too big for the title now. I suppose you could argue that he should then use his elevation and help the title but what people in the main event are going to vie for that title? Really? No one. Him going into a fight against a Fandango, Tyson Kidd etc... There is an obvious standout winner. The challenger isn't believable enough. The only person who could take that title away from him now would be a Roman Reigns or a Seth Rollins because those are the only two opponents who would be credible enough to a) take it from him in relation to character/wrestling ability/story telling/placement on the card and b) aren't entirely ready for the main title as they still have room to grow as competitors.
> 
> Then again, if you stick the title on either of the other two Shield members aren't you stuck with the same problem?
> 
> This is why they should focus on their mid-card and build up a star credible enough to fight Ambrose or just let him drop it to Seth/Roman. I always back Seth to no-end here when it comes to a Shield member taking it away from Ambrose because Seth could use the title as something entirely different which is what the US Title needs in order to set it apart from arguably its counterpart in the IC title.
> 
> Because if the problem isn't that the person holding it is "too big" for it, then it's there aren't enough credible people to challenge for it, then it's because it is too similar to the other mid-card title. Make them both entirely different, let them have their own niche and you then have all aspects of your roster covered instead of letting certain people - like Justin Gaberiel (I always spell his name wrong and never really care to check it either), Tyson Kidd - talent that can bring fast paced action and excitement to help break up a card, go to waste.
> 
> Seth could be your franchise player in that division, but he could alternate between that and what he is currently doing in the main event now. Being the guy who works with "the guy" etc…
> 
> Just an idea to throw out there? I was in the mood to kinda rant.
> 
> Still think in relation to the current storyline Ambrose needs to be humiliated RE: his title/lack of defences etc.. Possibly going as far as to have him defend it multiple times on a Raw. HHH needs to throw his weight and authority around now. It's the clear elephant in the room and really they should address it rather than just leave this questioning in the air. It could be a great prop within the story.
> 
> Otherwise if they can't be bothered, then just unify it and create some solid storylines for one title. Someone just needs to make a decision already.


Personally, I'd like to see Dean lose the title as a result of Authority shenanigans (something like the scenario you painted) to add fuel to the fire.

If Seth's the one winning it from Dean though (which I wholeheartedly support), I think it would have to be at a time when they can focus on internal tension again so they can feud properly over it. So Dean would have to hang on to the title until then...


----------



## amhlilhaus

kill 2 birds with one stone:

have dean lose the title to orton or batista. it will elevate the us title since both were recent title challengers and it gets the us title off of ambrose. 

then have the new champion defend it against the other main eventers like cena and sheamus. talk it up on tv and the title will regain some credibility since main guys are going after it, then whoever he drops it too will be elevated by winning it from the top guy. I'd do the same with the intercontinental title as well.

one world champion and two 'lesser' belts that only the top guys get shots at will make it a big deal (after a few months of being rebuilt) when a 'mid carder' wins it like cesaro, barrett, del rio, swagger, ziggler etc.


----------



## Frantics

I agree, I wouldn't mind the authority making Ambrose lose the title and then that whole angry ness towards evolution will implode big time, not to mention the fact that Ambrose will be quite pissed and I don't think he would entirely be pleased that his brethren won the title, but for now, yeah I wouldn't mind if they made him lose it, lot more positives can come out of it when he loses, like he could become even more crazy , cut some mad awesome promos and the fact that at this point, he is too big for the title, but another positive is that it adds another implosion effect towards the authority and makes it even more entertaining...and lol at the fact that if he lost the title, the next week, Seth wins the title...good god the look on Deans face will be too funny and worth watching haha


----------



## Joshi Judas

Big Dean fan but he's been a terrible US champ. Not his fault but in no way does this reign even touch MVP's.


----------



## tbp82

Seeing where some are saying Roman Reigns wrestled Randy Orton one on one at today's house show......hopefully we see more one on one matches from Roman and this will help him make the improvements in the ring his hater....err I mean critics think he needs.


----------



## Mr. Yes

tbp82 said:


> Seeing where some are saying Roman Reigns wrestled Randy Orton one on one at today's house show......hopefully we see more one on one matches from Roman and this will help him make the improvements in the ring his hater....err I mean critics think he needs.


Well, he does. And that's not a bad thing. As a fan of his, you should be itching for him to get better. Working with veterans is the best way to do it, so I'm glad he's working with Orton.


----------



## tbp82

Mr. Yes said:


> Well, he does. And that's not a bad thing. As a fan of his, you should be itching for him to get better. Working with veterans is the best way to do it, so I'm glad he's working with Orton.


I am. My post about the "critics" was that a lot of them claim he needs improvement in singles matches but then state keep him in tag and 6 man tag matches.....i've posted numerous times if he needs improvements in singles matches then he has to be put in singles matches.


----------



## Wynter

Oooh, that's awesome. That's exactly what Roman needs right now. Matches with veterans like Randy. And house show crowds are usually more forgiving and are just there for a good time. 
No smarky chants and shit if the match is too slow or whatever. 

Less pressure on him that way. I'm glad WWE is finally getting him some practice by himself. Tag matches can only bring him so far.
Once he learns to chain wrestle a bit and add meat to his matches so it doesn't feel like punches, kicks and then his signature moves, he will be fine.

Good shit (Y)


----------



## tbp82

The other two apparently wrestled Rybaxel on the show Roman Reigns wrestled Orton. Love to see the other two team on a more regular basis.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Honestly I think Roman Reigns still needs to develop.


----------



## Mr. Yes

optikk sucks said:


> Honestly I think Roman Reigns still needs to develop.


And this is how you do that, by wrestling with veterans. He's got the basics and a signature style. Now he needs to work on psychology and calling a match.


----------



## tbp82

optikk sucks said:


> Honestly I think Roman Reigns still needs to develop.


Working singles matches is how you help him develop.


----------



## Wynter

It took WWE long enough. I was hoping they would have given Roman singles matches on house shows a while ago. 

So that can be a possible match up on a Raw then; Roman vs Orton. 
Maybe Seth gets Batista and the Authority makes Dean defend his title. 
I wonder who they will make him drop it to?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Better late then never with the Reigns singles house show matches. There's quite a few overseas tours around this time of year which makes it even more perfect really.

I'm hoping they don't just give him the guys their currently feuding with but mix it up loads of different types of opponents with different styles. It took him time but he has become a really good tag team wrestler with experience, no reason it shouldn't be the same singles wise.


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> It took WWE long enough. I was hoping they would have given Roman singles matches on house shows a while ago.
> 
> So that can be a possible match up on a Raw then; Roman vs Orton.
> Maybe Seth gets Batista and the Authority makes Dean defend his title.
> I wonder who they will make him drop it to?


Hard to say right now not many mid-card heels the obvious choice would be Kane but he's headed to a WWE World Title match match next choices would be either Cesaro or Barrett whoever doesn't get the IC Title shot. Del Rio would be an interesting choice so would a healthy Christian. A heel Shemus could work here. Titus Fandango Ryback or Axl I doubt. Maybe a debuting Bo Dallas.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tbp82 said:


> Hard to say right now not many mid-card heels the obvious choice would be Kane but he's headed to a WWE World Title match match next choices would be either Cesaro or Barrett whoever doesn't get the IC Title shot. Del Rio would be an interesting choice so would a healthy Christian. A heel Shemus could work here. Titus Fandango Ryback or Axl I doubt. *Maybe a debuting Bo Dallas*.


That's actually a pretty cool idea. Someone suggested somewhere else that you debut Bo and have the Authority help him win the belt thereby playing up to his delusions of grandeur that the all around swell guy Bo ended the meaningless Dean Ambrose title reign for the people and betterment of the US title.

The controversy with the Ambrose title reign needs to be addressed soon surely, especially with them as faces now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Why are you guys encouraging Bo Dallas on my tv screen? I didn't buy a HD tv to watch people with faces like his fpalm


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

SubZero3:16 said:


> Why are you guys encouraging Bo Dallas on my tv screen? I didn't buy a HD tv to watch people with faces like his fpalm


We have a non-BO-liever in our midst


----------



## Wynter

Bo would treat the US title as if it was more prestigious than the WHC and it would be hilarious :lol

I guess that would be one way to get Bo's gimmick across; have that annoying fucker carry the belt and watch him try to get the fans to adore him as their champion :lol

But, I doubt WWE will go that route. But who knows, Bo is debuting at some point. And WWE seems pretty high on him, so they just might give him a midcard belt quickly.

I think Barrett might end up with the IC after Swagger screws Cesaoro, so Cesaro will be too busy feuding with him.

I hope Ambrose doesn't drop it to the first opponent he faces. I want the Authority to be hell bent on him losing the title, but he keeps winning somehow. Maybe his 3rd opponent or so, he finally loses it. Whether the Authority cheats or the person gets a clean win.

Is Del Rio still leaving, they will probably give it to his ass :lol

I would die from marking out if Ziggler got it, but Lord knows my man is buried too deep to be considered 

EDIT: Give it up, Saber. Zero hates the shit out of Bo. Trust me, I tried and was ripped constantly for it


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Why are you guys encouraging Bo Dallas on my tv screen? I didn't buy a HD tv to watch people with faces like his fpalm


you ain't only one boo. :side:


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> you ain't only one boo. :side:


Bo could fuck right back off to the alien that he crawled out of. I don't care if he's as talented as Shawn Michaels, some faces do not belong on television on a constant basis.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Bo could fuck right back off to the alien that he crawled out of. I don't care if he's as talented as Shawn Michaels, some faces do not belong on television on a constant basis.


:lmao

Just the name Bo... doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Wynter

But his face is so got damn _perfect_ for his gimmick.
If he was just some pretty boy like Shawn, it would be harder to hate his ass.

But that face, that face was made for this gimmick :lol 

The Wrestling Gods knew what they were doing when they gave him that creepy ass smile 


I know Roman had beat Randy at the house show(poor Randy. Always ends up on his back :lol) but was it a decent match at least?


----------



## tbp82

Another idea would be for the authority/evolution to use their authority to cause a rift in The Shield by making them fight each other. Either over 4 shows or in a Triple Threat. Have them make Dean defend against Roman winner vs. Seth winner vs. first loser.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> :lmao
> 
> Just the name Bo... doesn't appeal to me.


His entire existentance doesn't appeal to me. I bet Vince hired him just to upset me :side:



WynterWarm12 said:


> I know Roman had beat Randy at the house show(poor Randy. *Always ends up on his back* :lol) but was it a decent match at least?


Actually that's Cody…………….. okay I'll see myself out now.


----------



## Turiyon

Gotta love the shield


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

SubZero3:16 said:


> Bo could fuck right back off to the alien that he crawled out of. I don't care if he's as talented as Shawn Michaels, some faces do not belong on television on a constant basis.





Banez said:


> :lmao
> 
> Just the name Bo... doesn't appeal to me.


Y'all are harsh, that's one handsome fecker right there, I'd hit that if I was a chick :draper2
That's neither here nor there though, if I was a chick I'd probably be a hoe :draper2



WynterWarm12 said:


> But his face is so got damn _perfect_ for his gimmick.
> If he was just some pretty boy like Shawn, it would be harder to hate his ass.
> 
> *But that face, that face was made for this gimmick :lol
> 
> The Wrestling Gods knew what they were doing when they gave him that creepy ass smile :cool*:
> 
> 
> I know Roman had beat Randy at the house show(poor Randy. Always ends up on his back :lol) but was it a decent match at least?












Wynter gets it^


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> His entire existentance doesn't appeal to me. I bet Vince hired him just to upset me :side:
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually that's Cody…………….. okay I'll see myself out now.*













Seriously, does anyone know how the got damn match was :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Y'all are harsh, that's one handsome fecker right there, I'd hit that if I was a chick :draper2
> That's neither here nor there though, if I was a chick I'd probably be a hoe :draper2


Wait?????? You're a dude?? :shocked:


You have terrible taste in men btw, you've hanged around Wynter too much :no:


----------



## Wynter

Zero once again assuming everyone is a chick in here 

I'm glad I have a buddy in here to defend my love for Bo :

That man is heel perfection :mark: WWE needs more heels like him; those you want to just _*punch *_in the got damn face and see get their ass get beat :lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille

The Bo Dallas taking Dean's title is the greatest idea ever


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I want to hear people chanting on TV

Dean "Titty Master" Ambrose :cheer


----------



## Wynter

BruceLeGorille said:


> The Bo Dallas taking Dean's title is the greatest idea ever


Agreed. Bo's reign would be hilarious :lol Just picturing all the ways he can/will annoy people is just :banderas


I just hope this Dean sign shit catches on. Each week, the signs get more outrageous and raunchier :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> That man is heel perfection :mark: WWE needs more heels like him; those you want to just _*punch *_in the got damn face and see get their ass get beat :lol


But I thought that was what The Miz was for. 


Btw, trick, the story has been posted.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> But I thought that was what The Miz was for.
> 
> 
> *Btw, trick, the story has been posted.*












:


The Miz wishes he was as glorious as Bo is :side:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I think I will do not like Bo Dallas
His videos annoys me, but that is the goal :hmm:


----------



## Bearodactyl

WynterWarm12 said:


> Agreed. Bo's reign would be hilarious :lol Just picturing all the ways he can/will annoy people is just :banderas
> 
> 
> I just hope this Dean sign shit catches on. Each week, the signs get more outrageous and raunchier :lol


-I hate Bo with a fiery passion, but if they're hellbent on putting him on my tv screen, then I would at least hope they do his "gimmick" justice. So yeah, give Titus or someone like that a random ass titleshot against Dean, have Dean come out on top, have Trips come out and give some other heel a title shot (anyone but Rusev, whom I'd like to see protected a bit more, booking wise) but have Dean win again, just totally knocked around and half dead (I'm sure Dean could sell that quite interestingly) and then finally, have Bo Debut and beat Dean for the title, preferable still almost losing first but then winning by roll up holding the shorts or something so Cole can have something to whine about.
Then the next week, have him completely no sell the circumstances surrounding HOW he won, and just proclaim himself the future of the company, and go full on delusional Bo mode. I'm pretty sure that would get under peoples' skins rather effectively.

Slightly off topic, can you imagine the meeting where booking sat Bo down and explained to him what his new gimmick was gonna be? 

"Bo, thank you for joining us, have a seat"

"Thanks guys, what's up?"

"Well Bo, I'm sure you've noticed, but the last few weeks, people have been kinda.. negative towards you in the crowd, even though we've been booking you as a face"

"Yeah, but I'm sure they'll turn around"

"Well Bo, we're not so sure about that. They were turning around because they didn't want to see you anymore. They don't do that alot Bo. Infact, they hardly ever do that. At all."

"But.."

"They hate your guts Bo. They really,... ... REALLY hate your guts." 

"So.. now what?"

"We've decided to turn you heel Bo. You are naturally hateable. Time we took advantage of that.." 

And so, it began... :lmao


Oh, and the Dean signs, I've only seen two sofar but I haven't gone searching for them or anything, I've seen the tittymaster one and the other one after Rusev won on SD this week, something along the lines of "I like it sick and dirty too Ambrose" ... So which ones did I miss?


----------



## Wynter

Watch when he gets on the main roster, the crown will ruin it by cheering for him at some point :lol

Heels get over with the crowd now days.


----------



## Tru365

Signed back in just for this! The Ambrose signs are killing me. They make sure to be RIGHT where the cameras are for maximum coverage. LOL.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tru365 said:


> Signed back in just for this! The Ambrose signs are killing me. They make sure to be RIGHT where the cameras are for maximum coverage. LOL.


I love those signs :lol you see kids, this is what happens when you're a hoe, the whole world knows :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I was on Tumblr and saw this...











> Dean Ambrose is quite possibly the sexiest man alive, with one smile he could make many girls (and maybe guys) strip naked. He is often referred to the 'Titty Master' as he has a quirky charisma about him that attracts females around the world.
> 
> He actually is the most sexiest man alive. Everyone knows that. It doesn't matter who you are. His looks will make you strip naked.


wikipedia

Dean Ambrose fanbase :clap

What I enjoy most is to see the rest of WWE fanbase badmouth Dean Ambrose fanbase without really understanding what they are.
No, they are not whores, they are not crazy (sometimes they are crazy).
They are only teenagers
They are girls who get hysterical when they see their favorite actor/singer.

WWE losing a great opportunity to earn money thanks to Dean Ambrose fanbase 
Yes, this chicks spend money to buy things.


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> I love those signs :lol you see kids, this is what happens when you're a hoe, the whole world knows :lmao


Bah! Ha! Ha! I guess if there's a dude to wanna quench your 'thirst' over, it would be him. 

Sorry Steve Harvey... No 'Acting like A Lady' for these girls.


----------



## Tru365

SóniaPortugal said:


> I was on Tumblr and saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wikipedia
> 
> Dean Ambrose fanbase :clap
> 
> What I enjoy most is to see the rest of WWE fanbase badmouth Dean Ambrose fanbase without really understanding what they are.
> No, they are not whores, they are not crazy (sometimes they are crazy).
> They are only teenagers
> They are girls who get hysterical when they see their favorite actor/singer.
> 
> WWE losing a great opportunity to earn money thanks to Dean Ambrose fanbase
> Yes, this chicks spend money to buy things.


They are indeed missing the boat with embracing that fanbase. I don't know if Jon would be able to handle all that attention and hysteria. He seems like a more chill and laid-back guy, ironic given his onscreen persona


----------



## SubZero3:16

Wiki entry sounds like it was written by one of those crazy, obsessed, stalker fan types that you would need to get a restraining order against sometime in the future. Not the sort of behaviour a good company would want to encourage for the safety of their employees. But of course if you're into that sort of obsessive, unhealthy behaviour one would find that sort of thing endearing instead of creepy like most right thinking individuals would.


----------



## Telos

WWE themes performed on piano, skip to the 19:58 mark to hear The Shield's theme.


----------



## CookiePuss

Telos said:


> WWE themes performed on piano, skip to the 19:58 mark to hear The Shield's theme.


Listened to the entire thing. Badass.


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

SóniaPortugal said:


> I was on Tumblr and saw this...
> wikipedia


They took out the Dean is sexy part on Wikipedia but you can still see it in the edit history.

Have you seen the Dean Ambrose entry on Urban Dictionary? http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dean%20Ambrose 




cookiepuss said:


> Listened to the entire thing. Badass.


Me too, I really liked it. Most were great.


----------



## Telos

cookiepuss said:


> Listened to the entire thing. Badass.


There were a few songs that were hard to decipher, even with the list in the description. But overall it was an enjoyable listen. The Real Americans theme at the beginning was probably my favorite. It's amazing how serene it sounds with a piano.


----------



## Deptford

Ambrose fans aren't all teenagers. They are actually mostly older from what I've noticed.

Just hysteric. I think his character lets people unleash their inner hysteria and feel comfortable about it. He already embraces all the weird hype, in his own way of course.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> I was on Tumblr and saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wikipedia
> 
> Dean Ambrose fanbase :clap
> 
> What I enjoy most is to see the rest of WWE fanbase badmouth Dean Ambrose fanbase without really understanding what they are.
> No, they are not whores, they are not crazy (sometimes they are crazy).
> They are only teenagers
> They are girls who get hysterical when they see their favorite actor/singer.
> 
> WWE losing a great opportunity to earn money thanks to Dean Ambrose fanbase
> Yes, this chicks spend money to buy things.


You're on key with some things, but it's a terrible observation to say his fanbase consists of teens. Like Deppie said, we ambrose marks just feel comfortable acting crazy and weird because we can relate. I will say that some of the girls in the fandom literally are insane about some things, but what can ya do eh?

I :lmao at that article snippet tho


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Zero once again assuming everyone is a chick in here
> 
> I'm glad I have a buddy in here to defend my love for Bo :
> 
> That man is heel perfection :mark: WWE needs more heels like him; those you want to just _*punch *_in the got damn face and see get their ass get beat :lol


:side: :side: I see how this goes, halfie. 

Oh Fran... (clear out your inbox already )

And I don't have the desire to so much as touch Bo 




SubZero3:16 said:


> Btw, trick, the story has been posted.


Yesssss. I read it. It sounds like us talking about the dynamics :lol.




Telos said:


> WWE themes performed on piano, skip to the 19:58 mark to hear The Shield's theme.


This...this is...:faint: :banderas

Putting this on my iPod now. Epic find, Telos :clap :mark:

Dean and those signs and that Wiki entry :lol I suppose he needs to get love from somewhere

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

Im not too big on wrestling music. Not to be a negative nancy :lol
I'm such a music prick..


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


> Agreed. Bo's reign would be hilarious :lol Just picturing all the ways he can/will annoy people is just :banderas


JESUS... :banderas


WynterWarm12 said:


> *Bo would treat the US title as if it was more prestigious than the WHC and it would be hilarious *:lol
> 
> I guess that would be one way to get Bo's gimmick across; have that annoying fucker carry the belt and watch him try to get the fans to adore him as their champion :lol


JE-SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUS!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas


SubZero3:16 said:


> Why are you guys encouraging Bo Dallas on my tv screen? I didn't buy a HD tv to watch people with faces like his fpalm


I just can't wait. :lenny


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Yesssss. I read it. It sounds like us talking about the dynamics :lol.


I actually had it finished before our convo on friday but the site was being a bitch and wouldn't let me upload it :side:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> WWE themes performed on piano, skip to the 19:58 mark to hear The Shield's theme.


Well, this is fantastic. :clap

The Shield's sounded so much more sinister like this. Just me?


----------



## BruceLeGorille

I've met a dean ambrose fan girl at a bar in Paris two weeks ago, i was wearing my obey bray t shirt from turnbuckles tees, she straight up talked to me, english girl, damn I always thought female wrestling fans were fat shy ***** (sorry girls), she was cute


----------



## CALΔMITY

BruceLeGorille said:


> damn I always thought female wrestling fans were fat shy ***** (sorry girls)


:kobe11


I AM fat and shy tho enaldo


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BruceLeGorille said:


> I've met a dean ambrose fan girl at a bar in Paris two weeks ago, i was wearing my obey bray t shirt from turnbuckles tees, she straight up talked to me, english girl, *damn I always thought female wrestling fans were fat shy ***** (sorry girls),* she was cute


yay stereotyping yay :cheer:cheer:cheer:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Bearodactyl

Calabrose said:


> :kobe11
> 
> 
> I AM adorable and shy tho enaldo


There, fixed it for ya


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> I actually had it finished before our convo on friday but the site was being a bitch and wouldn't let me upload it :side:


:lol It was prophetic of our convo then.



Calabrose said:


> :kobe11
> 
> 
> I AM *CUTE* and shy tho enaldo


Shush. You're lovely, Caly.

Oh dear. My illusions about myself as a female wrestling fan have been utterly shattered. The whole time, I thought we looked like this:










@Deppie, I'm a total sucker for this kind of cover. The only thing that would top it is a strings version :mark:


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Yo I said I was sorry I was wild and young :rock:rock


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bearodactyl said:


> There, fixed it for ya





JacqSparrow said:


> Shush. You're lovely, Caly.












It's true, though. I am rather chubsy.



> Oh dear. My illusions about myself as a female wrestling fan have been utterly shattered. The whole time, I thought we looked like this:


That is indeed us when we open up completely. Outside of the internet, however, I conceal that side of me.

If only we all lived by each other. There would be constant raids on Zero to try and give her hugs. Also, whenever we would have gatherings for wrasslin shows, certain mens would get jealous because they're excluded. :lmao I most likely will never be there because my lifestyle forbids it, but I'd always be there in spirit.



BruceLeGorille said:


> Yo I said I was sorry I was wild and young :rock:rock


I guess I hold no real hard feelings.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> It's true, though. I am rather chubsy.
> 
> 
> That is indeed us when we open up completely. Outside of the internet, however, I conceal that side of me.
> If only we all lived by each other. There would be constant raids on Zero to try and give her hugs. Also, whenever we would have gatherings for wrasslin shows, certain mens would get jealous because they're excluded. :lmao
> 
> 
> I guess I hold no real hard feelings.


Nothing wrong at all with that  It just means you're utterly huggable 










:lol That's totally us in chat. Right Banez? 

And Wynter and I will cook for you girls during these gatherings (we'll get you there by hook or by crook!) :dance But I do value my life--I'll stick to poking Zero until she allows me to hug her


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Calabrose said:


> I guess I hold no real hard feelings.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cook for us? :mark:
I can cook simple breakfasts, but that's it. :lmao




BruceLeGorille said:


>


Okay I like this guy now.


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Nothing wrong at all with that  It just means you're utterly huggable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol That's totally us in chat. Right Banez?
> 
> And *Wynter* and I will *cook* for you girls during these gatherings (we'll get you there by hook or by crook!) :dance But I do value my life--I'll stick to poking Zero until she allows me to hug her












I'll stick to takeout, thanks.


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> Nothing wrong at all with that  It just means you're utterly huggable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol That's totally us in chat. Right Banez?
> 
> And Wynter and I will cook for you girls during these gatherings (we'll get you there by hook or by crook!) :dance But I do value my life--I'll stick to poking Zero until she allows me to hug her


yup, almost all except Zero. There's atleast 4cm space between us all and zero :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Cook for us? :mark:
> I can cook simple breakfasts, but that's it. :lmao


We'll come up with a sumptuous feast  :lol I only just learned to cook over the past couple of years, though--thank you, Jennifer Crusie and Jamie Oliver and Curtis Stone 

If Shield comes on, though, we're just leaving everything in the kitchen 

Zero with that Wynter ripping :lmao. I'll keep an eye on her, promise!


----------



## SubZero3:16

The swing in Ambrose's hips tho……………. not even Seth is so damn fabulous :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'll stick to takeout, thanks.


Ouch :banderas



SubZero3:16 said:


> The swing in Ambrose's hips tho……………. not even Seth is so damn fabulous :lol


I was about to post that. :lol Good thing I didn't otherwise I would have felt silly.

Just when you think that little shit couldn't get any sassier.
He needs to win the nobel prize for ultimate sass I swear.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> yup, almost all except Zero. There's atleast 4* foot* space between us all and zero :lol


There. Fixed it for ya hun.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> The swing in Ambrose's hips tho……………. not even Seth is so damn fabulous :lol


I'll leave the defense of Seth's rear end to Ressy


----------



## Wynter

:side: Zero doesn't trust me to cook for her...
Well go on ahead and starve then bitch 



HALFIIIIIIE!!

:cheer :dance


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> There. Fixed it for ya hun.


ah thanks


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: Zero doesn't trust me to cook for her...
> Well go on ahead and starve then bitch
> 
> 
> 
> HALFIIIIIIE!!
> 
> :cheer :dance


HALFIE!!!!!!! :cheer :dance

She does have takeout, Wynter 

(I'm going to try and have Chapter 2 up by today )


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> Ouch :banderas
> 
> 
> I was about to post that. :lol Good thing I didn't otherwise I would have felt silly.
> 
> Just when you think that little shit couldn't get any sassier.


Dude got me seriously reconsidering how many fabulous men are in that group and since some of his drunk pics he's licking some random dude's face :hmm:



WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: Zero doesn't trust me to cook for her...
> Well go on ahead and starve then bitch
> 
> 
> 
> HALFIIIIIIE!!
> 
> :cheer :dance


BItch, I'm west indian. I'll cook your ass under the table. Infact all of you hoes need to get out of my kitchen and let a pro do what a pro has to do. Y'all gonna gain five pounds by the time I done with you. :agree:


----------



## Wynter

:lenny I love when Zero talks dirty to me kada

I'll be waiting Halfie :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dude got me seriously reconsidering how many fabulous men are in that group and since some of his drunk pics he's licking some random dude's face :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> BItch, I'm west indian. I'll cook your ass under the table. Infact all of you hoes need to get out of my kitchen and let a pro do what a pro has to do. Y'all gonna gain five pounds by the time I done with you. :agree:


West Indian in the "Spices for Days" way.. or in the "Could we get our land back now please?" way? Either way, where do I sign up for nomnoms? #Foodie


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lenny I love when Zero talks dirty to me kada


Hey boo


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> BItch, I'm west indian. I'll cook your ass under the table. Infact all of you hoes need to get out of my kitchen and let a pro do what a pro has to do. Y'all gonna gain five pounds by the time I done with you. :agree:


This group just keeps getting better and better. Onward to Zero's house!

We'll reward you with hugs :


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bearodactyl said:


> West Indian in the "Spices for Days" way.. or in the "Could we get our land back now please?" way? Either way, where do I sign up for nomnoms? #Foodie


Actually got both ancestors in me so it really doesn't matter. The line starts to the right but make sure that you get in ahead of Wynter. Word on the street is and don't tell her that I told you this but she can out eat Ryback :shocked:


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dude got me seriously reconsidering how many fabulous men are in that group and since some of his drunk pics he's licking some random dude's face :hmm:


Yeah I dunno about that guy. Signs seem to point towards typical straight white boy a lot of the time, but unless I've missed something I haven't seen anywhere where he opens up about stuff like his sexuality. I mean I only care so much where he actually lies when it all comes down to the nitty gritty, but he even said himself that he likes to remain enigmatic. Maybe he does have a flamboyant side that he only lets us get glimpses of in his work.
:draper2

Either way when a guy is willing to wear a rather ****-erotic tank with a transparent mid-section, a single hoop earring, have ultimate levels of sass, and

do

*THIS*









He had better not complain about the fanfics. and my cmbrose art It's bad enough that Seth is in utter denial about it all. :fuckedup


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> This group just keeps getting better and better. Onward to Zero's house!
> 
> *We'll reward you with hugs :*


That is really not necessary. I mean really.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> Yeah I dunno about that guy. Signs seem to point towards typical straight white boy a lot of the time, but unless I've missed something I haven't seen anywhere where he opens up about stuff like his sexuality. I mean I only care so much where he actually lies when it all comes down to the nitty gritty, but he even said himself that he likes to remain enigmatic. Maybe he does have a flamboyant side that he only lets us get glimpses of in his work.
> :draper2
> 
> Either way when a guy is willing to wear a rather ****-erotic tank with a transparent mid-section, a single hoop earring, have ultimate levels of sass, and
> 
> do
> 
> *THIS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had better not complain about the fanfics. It's bad enough that Seth is in utter denial about it. :fuckedup


Don't mind Seth, he loves them. He just putting on a front for the interviews. We see you boo! :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

SubZero3:16 said:


> Actually got both ancestors in me so it really doesn't matter. The line starts to the right but make sure that you get in ahead of Wynter. Word on the street is and don't tell her that I told you this but she can out eat Ryback :shocked:


But then I'd have Wynter behind me... not sure I'm that brave... :



SubZero3:16 said:


> That is really not necessary. I mean really.


Hugs are the only international form of currency I acknowledge, sorry...

EDIT: Dammit now I'm hungry. *Le sigh* Off to the kitchen I go. Going with a spinach based curry thanks to all this talk of Indian food. Let's hope I have all ingredients in house so I don't have to find a store open on Easter..


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bearodactyl said:


> But then I'd have Wynter behind me... not sure I'm that brave... :
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs are the only international form of currency I acknowledge, sorry...


I accept bottles of wine and champagne. Don't worry about Wynter. I'll give her a piece of chicken to distract her.


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> That is really not necessary. I mean really.


I think you and Daniel Bryan have that in common, that you really hate hugs.

Also when Caly mentioned girls-only wrestling meetups it reminded me of this gif


----------



## Banez

all this talk about food made me hungry :no:

on a positive note, only one more night till RAW :cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> I think you and Daniel Bryan have that in common, that you really hate hugs.
> 
> Also when Caly mentioned girls-only wrestling meetups it reminded me of this gif


:lmao

I didn't mean to insinuate it was girls-only. I recognize that we have valued male regulars in here as well. I just said "certain male users" because reasons.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Telos said:


> I think you and Daniel Bryan have that in common, that you really hate hugs.
> 
> Also when Caly mentioned girls-only wrestling meetups it reminded me of this gif


Strangely enough, that's not exactly where my mind wanders when people use the term "girls only wrestling" ... still a guy, sorry! :


----------



## Wynter

Why would I need food when I have Zero :

Zero be frontin but I know 
Id make all her dreams come true










I'm seriously hungry now though. Thanks guys


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Yeah I dunno about that guy. Signs seem to point towards typical straight white boy a lot of the time, but unless I've missed something I haven't seen anywhere where he opens up about stuff like his sexuality. I mean I only care so much where he actually lies when it all comes down to the nitty gritty, but he even said himself that he likes to remain enigmatic. Maybe he does have a flamboyant side that he only lets us get glimpses of in his work.
> :draper2
> 
> Either way when a guy is willing to wear a rather ****-erotic tank with a transparent mid-section, a single hoop earring, have ultimate levels of sass, and
> 
> do
> 
> *THIS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had better not complain about the fanfics. and my cmbrose art It's bad enough that Seth is in utter denial about it all. :fuckedup


Seth in denial? Hah. He's actively providing material. I bet he has Dean and Roman helping him out there 



Telos said:


> I think you and Daniel Bryan have that in common, that you really hate hugs.
> 
> Also when Caly mentioned girls-only wrestling meetups it reminded me of this gif












Very appropriate, Telos :lol

I have flatbread pizza


----------



## Telos

Bearodactyl said:


> Strangely enough, that's not exactly where my mind wanders when people use the term "girls only wrestling" ... still a guy, sorry! :


I thought about that as well












JacqSparrow said:


> Very appropriate, Telos :lol
> 
> I have flatbread pizza


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I remember that clip, Sparrow! :lol Bryan saying he was ready to embrace a man!


----------



## Bearodactyl

Telos said:


> I thought about that as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I remember that clip, Sparrow! :lol Bryan saying he was ready to embrace a man!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I remember that clip, Sparrow! :lol Bryan saying he was ready to embrace a man!


Someday, Telos, that will be Zero


----------



## SubZero3:16

JacqSparrow said:


> Someday, Telos, that will be Zero


I'll embrace you if you bring me a bottle of good wine or vodka. Double hug for Bailey's.

EDIT: I would like for Wynter to stop putting all our business in the streets :side: this is why I don't take you anywhere.


----------



## Frantics

Wait, Bryan said what? He was ready to embrace a man like Seth.... :lmao:lmao:lmao. Bah ahahaha


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> I'll embrace you if you bring me a bottle of good wine or vodka. Double hug for Bailey's.
> 
> EDIT: I would like for Wynter to stop putting all our business in the streets :side: this is why I don't take you anywhere.


Gotcha 

Fran, clear your inbox!  We need to talk about hair!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Reigns hate in the WWE sections. :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Reigns is still the #2 topic in the WWE sections behind Paige :lmao The amount of threads on her that have come up in the last 2 days, Christ :ti

I have no problems with Reigns vs HHH at Summerslam provided they built it up properly. Thinking we're gonna see Ambrose/Rollins vS Batista/Orton or Orton/Sheamus.


----------



## Wynter

There really is no point in raging over dirtsheets :lol
It's all speculations on their part, backed up by "sources".

Didn't a dirtsheet at some point say Brock was fired for pinning Taker -________-

Roman and Paige need to become an on screen power couple so this forum can rage :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Oh the hate and denial of the potential and likeablity of those two get is amazing :lol 

Poor Reigns aint even get a quarter of Del Rio's push and ppl are bitching. Poor Paige won the belt off of their beloved AJ and oh the bellyaching :lol

I can't wait until both of them solidfy themselves at the top and there will still be a small subset of ppl on here complaining about a 'super push' that never really was :ti

And all I gotta say is dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Reigns needs a lot more work before WWE even think of pushing the guy, he doesnt need to get pushed hard so soon historically has failed because the guy isn't ready. Give Reigns a few years and he'll probably succeed.


----------



## RabidCrow

The only Reigns needs is a fucking better and bigger moveset.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

RabidCrow said:


> The only Reigns needs is a fucking better and bigger moveset.


Just bigger, not better. Ok SIERRA UNIFORM PAPA ECHO ROMEO MIKE ALPHA NOVEMBER PAPA UNIFORM NOVEMBER CHARLIE HOTEL often looks friggin stupid, but the rest is fine. And his spear is amazing, probably the best I've ever seen on par with Goldberg. Maybe better.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh the hate and denial of the potential and likeablity of those two get is amazing :lol
> 
> Poor Reigns aint even get a quarter of Del Rio's push and ppl are bitching. Poor Paige won the belt off of their beloved AJ and oh the bellyaching :lol
> 
> I can't wait until both of them solidfy themselves at the top and there will still be a small subset of ppl on here complaining about a 'super push' that never really was :ti
> 
> And all I gotta say is dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet.



But Paige botched his finisher during the title match.

unk2


----------



## Banez

RM Dandy said:


> But Paige botched *his* finisher during the title match.
> 
> unk2


we have a man as our divas champion? :lol i always suspected Cena would be first male to win Divas title if it gets him more women though :lol


----------



## PUNKY

RM Dandy said:


> But Paige botched his finisher during the title match.
> 
> unk2


like iv'e said in another thread it was both paige and aj that botched. There's 2 variations of the paige turner, they obviously didn't talk about it before hand so there both to blame imo.
And yeah pretty sure paige is a women.


----------



## RabidCrow

RM Dandy said:


> Just bigger, not better. Ok SIERRA UNIFORM PAPA ECHO ROMEO MIKE ALPHA NOVEMBER PAPA UNIFORM NOVEMBER CHARLIE HOTEL often looks friggin stupid, but the rest is fine. And his spear is amazing, probably the best I've ever seen on par with Goldberg. Maybe better.


The spear and the running dropkick are great, but overuse the the superman punch and the taunts, his matches are too repetitive and predictable, he suffers of the randy orton's syndrome and if he doesn't get a better moveset he won't get succes as a single without Rollins.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Wow, My goodness, 1 dirtsheet report (rather dodgy) just created the Roman Reigns hate apocalypse on WF . Goodness I can only imagine the meltdown if it actually happens.

Couple poster who's opinion I respected I'm re-evaluating after reading that dirtsheet story thread







.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Wow, My goodness, 1 dirtsheet report (rather dodgy) just created the Roman Reigns hate apocalypse on WF . Goodness I can only imagine the meltdown if it actually happens.
> 
> Couple poster who's opinion I respected I'm re-evaluating after reading that dirtsheet story thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's the thing. the report was dodgy as fuck, I mean shit I could've written it but damn the haters (and I mean haters not critics because there is a difference) couldn't wait to pile on :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Hi guys, missed me? Just stopped by to say hi and see how you guys are doing,


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> Hi guys, missed me? Just stopped by to say hi and see how you guys are doing,


heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy 

How are you?

@zero & Saber: yeah i was amazed of the negative stuff people threw at it.. it's just a report.. not official stuff. I'm amazed how some people want new talent be pushed up and then when new talent gets pushed up they turn 180 n go "no! not this one" :lol


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> How are you?


Better.  hehe. I'm still not completely out of the dark hole but I'm hanging on to the ray of light I began to see. I'm also thinking about deleting this account and well, start over.


----------



## Banez

you'l get where you want eventually 

as nice as starting over sounds.. i don't know how it would benefit you, but i guess you know better


----------



## Wynter

DareDevil said:


> Hi guys, missed me? Just stopped by to say hi and see how you guys are doing,


Hiiiiii!!!! :cheer :cheer :cheer

What's up boo :dance


I am truly amazed just how long a Roman hate thread can go on. A legit 20+ page thread can go on about that man :lol

Nobody can't deny Roman's push has slowed to a damn crawl. A lot are acting like he is receiving a Sheamus/Del Rio push at this very second.

Seth and Dean have been getting more spotlight than him lately. Everyone got the chance to be in the spotlight in the Shield, why is everyone ignoring that?

And yes, I know Roman has accolades such as a Rumble record and the Survivor Series performance, but frankly, he kind of needed that. Seth and Dean can hold their own. WWE has nothing to worry about when it comes to them. They can put them as singles wrestlers tomorrow and they will be fine.

Roman has to be carefully crafted and hyped up the best way they can until he fulfills his potential. Not all workers can be built up the same. Some need little work and their talents speak for themselves. Then you have an Orton, potential out the damn ass, just needed to be nurtured and guided.

But at least with Roman, the whole world wasn't given to him already. Shit, WWE would have made him champ by now if they were in a rush. They're showing patience with him and now letting him get better in singles matches through house shows.

What else do you guys wants other than a depush all the way back to developmental. Everyone is giving him hate based on dirtsheets and the firm mindset that he's going to be pushed to the moon and shoved down everyone's throat. He's getting backlash for something that hasn't even happened yet :lol

How do you guys expect him to progress if he's not given chances? But it seems some would rather him fail than get better because they simply don't like him and his style. Not everyone will be a technical master and that's fine. That's what the Cesaros, Bryans and Rollins are for.

There is enough room for charismatic and athletic powerhouses. We need all different types of wrestlers or the product would be the same boring ol' stuff


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> you'l get where you want eventually
> 
> as nice as starting over sounds.. i don't know how it would benefit you, but i guess you know better


Hehe, I don't know, it may or may not benefit me but we can't know for sure until I actually do it. Right?


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> Hehe, I don't know, it may or may not benefit me but we can't know for sure until I actually do it. Right?


true 

whatever you decide i wish you luck for it :cheer


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> true
> 
> whatever you decide i wish you luck for it :cheer


 thank you Banez. Well, it was nice talking with you again.

@Hi Wynter, I hope you've been behaving,  

Also to the ones I didn't got a change to say hi to. Raven, Telos, Deppie, Cindel, Caly, Zero, Bunny, Saber, Tammy, Soup, Punky, JacqSparrow, I feel like I'm forgetting people. Well hi to everyone, but specially to the ones on this list. 

See ya whenever I can.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> like iv'e said in another thread it was both paige and aj that botched. There's 2 variations of the paige turner, they obviously didn't talk about it before hand so there both to blame imo.
> And yeah pretty sure paige is a women.


I was ironic unk2

As well as grammatically poor unk3


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

DareDevil said:


> Hehe, I don't know, it may or may not benefit me but we can't know for sure until I actually do it. Right?





> Even the darkest night will pass,
> 
> The cut of the knife will slowly heal,
> 
> Those enraged eyes will one day smile,
> 
> No more pain your heart will feel.
> 
> So don't give in, don't despair,
> 
> To take your life would be unfair
> 
> To those who love you,
> 
> Those who care.
> 
> Don't keep inside the hurt you feel,
> 
> Shout it out, your pain is real,
> 
> But you can win, can live again,
> 
> Share with others all the pain,
> 
> Even the darkest night will pass


Read that when I was down a couple years ago gave me some hope, Good luck either way


----------



## DareDevil

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Read that when I was down a couple years ago gave me some hope, Good luck either way


Thank you, that was beautiful.  and see ya.

Oh just to actually contribute to the topic of this thread. NO SHIELD ON SD, SERIOUSLY? Oh well, I hope they got a break on tuesday then, they need it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

AMBRENEE :mark:

I don't give a fuck if they're still just friends or not. You cannot deny that this is adorbs.


----------



## Wynter

Okay, that picture got me to smile :lol

Renee is pretty awesome and dorky, so I approve (Y)


----------



## Bearodactyl

Calabrose said:


> AMBRENEE :mark:
> 
> I don't give a fuck if they're still just friends or not. You cannot deny that this is adorbs.


:homer Love me some Ambrenee!!!! :banderas

EDIT: I'm guessing that's Renee's sister on the left? That smile looks familiar..


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ambrenee has been my hetero ship ever since the fangirl bullshit happened. Now that a non-photoshopped pic has emerged it's just so refreshing. I need to draw those two sometime.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I look at that pic and the only thing that has me is why are they in a bar with that hideous pink light and blown out picture of Brad Pitt?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I look at that pic and the only thing that has me is why are they in bar with that hideous pink light and blown out picture of Brad Pitt?


You got me there. :lmao



















:mark:


----------



## Wynter

Lord, I must stay away from Tumblr then. Some of those Ambrose fans are making voodoo dolls of Renee right now I bet :lol

EDIT: Zero being lovely as always :banderas


----------



## Bearodactyl

Calabrose said:


> Ambrenee has been my hetero ship ever since the fangirl bullshit happened. Now that a non-photoshopped pic has emerged it's just so refreshing. *I need to draw those two sometime.*


And just as I find myself in need of a new sig pic (Still love the pic, but AJ no longer holds the title and my CDO is telling me to change it) .. Coïncidence? I think not... 

(I hope this isn't too subtle...)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bearodactyl said:


> *And just as I find myself in need of a new sig pic* (Still love the pic, but AJ no longer holds the title and my CDO is telling me to change it) .. Coïncidence? I think not...
> 
> *(I hope this isn't too subtle...)*


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dean looks either drunk or high in those other two pics :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

They are in a sports bar so it wouldn't surprise me if he had drank some beer. I dunno he just looks like the dork we all love. I'm looking forward to the butthurt over this on tumblr. It will fuel me as I draw those two in the future. huhuhu


----------



## Bearodactyl

Calabrose said:


>


I'm a horrible lipreader, but I assume he's saying "it might take a while, but sure thing, and thank you for appreciating my artistic skill to the extent that you want to make it synonimous with your identity on this forum" or something of that nature? :sansa


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bearodactyl said:


> I'm a horrible lipreader, but I assume he's saying "it might take a while, but sure thing, and thank you for appreciating my artistic skill to the extent that you want to make it synonimous with your identity on this forum" or something of that nature? :sansa












Edit: omg I guess word going around is that some "fan"girls are dropping Dean just because of these pics. Good fucking riddance. 
:banderas :lmao :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Bloody hell CODE RED in the Ambrose tag right now CODE RED :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dean looks either drunk or high in those other two pics :lol


Both.


----------



## Divine Arion

Glad to see the Shield boys got have something special while overseas. Dean in a 4-Way title match and Reigns getting a singles win over Orton. I missed SD unfortunately but wasn't so much as upset because they weren't on lol. Definitely can't wait to see how the boys respond to Trips. So looking forward to Raw! :banderas

Haha those photos of Dean and Renee. Dean is such a derp and Renee compliments him with her own cutesy dorkness. How silly for fans to get upset over the two of them whether it is merely a friendship or something deeper. 



Calabrose said:


> Ambrenee has been my hetero ship ever since the fangirl bullshit happened. Now that a non-photoshopped pic has emerged it's just so refreshing. I need to draw those two sometime.


Awesome sauce! Always love your drawings! That's going to be cute!


----------



## Wynter

Me as I go through the Dean Ambrose tag on Tumblr













> I’m in tears from laughing. Everybody is a hot mess today! Somebody told a girl that’s in love with Dean *‘you mad or nah?’* I can’t catch my breath from laughing! Y’all are so mean on here.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

tylermoxreigns said:


> Bloody hell CODE RED in the Ambrose tag right now CODE RED :lmao :lmao :lmao


Outside of fb, my social media expertise is pretty much comparable to that of the Blue-tongued skink's skill at the ancient art of Origami, but this is I would kinda love to see. Any advice on how I should proceed to watch the mayhem?


----------



## Deptford

lol at fangirls "dropping" Dean. Like, ok then bye girl?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> lol at fangirls "dropping" Dean. Like, ok then bye girl?


Some stupid fucking idiot on twitter was like "I refuse to be his fan now" 
Well okay then buh-bye now. Like anyone gives a rats ass about you _refusing_ to be his fan. My god some idiots about. 

He's crying over losing you girl. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Loading....

Not entirely sure if this has been posted: Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton - Live Event Riyadh.


----------



## Wynter

Why are these girls acting like Dean is giving them the dick :no:

EDIT: thanks Loading :cheer

Cheers!  I would rep ya, but I have to spread around first :lol


----------



## Loading....

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why are these girls acting like Dean is giving them the dick :no:
> 
> EDIT: thanks Loading :cheer
> 
> Cheers!  I would rep ya, but I have to spread around first :lol


No sweat! 

Um, would you know how one can post the actual Youtube video vs a link?

Edit: Never mind, I've just figured it out.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Holy crap Shield fangirls cant be any worse than the Orton fangirls with their level of crazy.:shocked:


----------



## Bearodactyl

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why are these girls acting like Dean is giving them the dick :no:


I'm assuming it's because they consider him the dick of the community, and his being with Renee would seriously hamper that ideal... :banderas


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Okay girls I have a real man question: wichdean's outfit is the best, the shield outfit or the whole jean jacket from FCW? He looks great in both no ****


----------



## SubZero3:16

Bearodactyl said:


> I'm assuming it's because they consider him the dick of the community, and his being with Renee would seriously hamper that ideal... :banderas


But no one has claimed anyone as yet, so he's still community dick :lol those girls need to get out more. The man don't know you. :lol



BruceLeGorille said:


> Okay girls I have a real man question: wichdean's outfit is the best, the shield outfit or the whole jean jacket from FCW? He looks great in both no ****


You can say a guy looks nice without being thought as gay. This is 2014 after all and we don't roll like that in this thread. I prefer the Shield outfit, it looks more main eventerish, if you get what I mean :lol


----------



## Telos

I support Ambrenee (Y)

Ever since this: http://vimeo.com/m/84441058


----------



## Wynter

BruceLeGorille said:


> Okay girls I have a real man question: wichdean's outfit is the best, the shield outfit, *leather jacket/hoodie combo, hoodie* or the whole jean jacket from FCW? He looks great in both no ****


Dean says all of the outfits look good on him :ambrose3

In all seriousness, I lost my damn mind when I saw him in that leather jacket :lol My Triple H feels went through the damn roof :banderas










Maybe not in that exact get up, but something like it :lenny

Though, Dean in a hoodie is just as hot


----------



## Simply Flawless

> I prefer the Shield outfit, it looks more main eventerish, if you get what I mean


Plus if you ever need extra pockets for change keys or pens then the Shield SWAT outfit is pretty damn nifty lol.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wiki entry sounds like it was written by one of those crazy, obsessed, stalker fan types that you would need to get a restraining order against sometime in the future. Not the sort of behaviour a good company would want to encourage for the safety of their employees. But of course if you're into that sort of obsessive, unhealthy behaviour one would find that sort of thing endearing instead of creepy like most right thinking individuals would.


Relax, they will not do anything bad.

As they say "Life is two days, and Carnival are three" 

If you think that this is bad, then do not go to tumblr :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Renee and Dean = cute
Now I see how it is Tumblr


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> thank you Banez. Well, it was nice talking with you again.
> 
> @Hi Wynter, I hope you've been behaving,
> 
> Also to the ones I didn't got a change to say hi to. Raven, Telos, Deppie, Cindel, Caly, Zero, Bunny, Saber, Tammy, Soup, Punky, JacqSparrow, I feel like I'm forgetting people. Well hi to everyone, but specially to the ones on this list.
> 
> See ya whenever I can.


HY DEVIL I MISSED YOU THE MOSTEST  
Hope to see you back soon! *HUUUGGSSS!!!


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


> As they say "Life is two days, and Carnival are three"


Ah Sonia, so wise :genius


----------



## Banez

lmao... sometimes i wonder if i'm in the right place :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Loading.... said:


> Not entirely sure if this has been posted: Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton - Live Event Riyadh.


That was pretty cool match even the beginning was basically Orton running out of the ring every 5 seconds. Reigns is pretty good at selling for his opponents though and Orton works better as the cocky viper and both seem more in their element. There were lots of long pauses in it though but it was more for the grandstanding/house show element than any fault of the two men and yes Reigns can do more than 3 moves :fpalm and it to me it was better than the match they had on tv.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SóniaPortugal said:


> Relax, they will not do anything bad.
> 
> As they say "Life is two days, and Carnival are three"
> 
> If you think that this is bad, then do not go to tumblr :lol


SimplePortugal you obviously did not understand the point of what I wrote. In the future please refrain from giving out advice.


----------



## Wynter

Lord, she brought the name to the thread...



Soooooo...how is everyone doing today


----------



## Tru365

I'm right there with ya  If someone can explain this Dean 'tag' that that you speak of? I've BARELY conquered Twitter, dipped a toe into Facebook. So you can imagine my face when Seth spoke of the naughtiness of the Tumblr Girls. LOL.

I've been on a couple the past few weeks to try and see what he was talking about. Today I heard the beginning rumblings of someone talking about these recent pics, but I didn't se what they were speaking of.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

"no ****" isn't really about being **** or not, I use it basically everywhere, like i just said "I like sliced bread no ****"

Anyone from the old continent outhere?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> *SimplePortugal* you obviously did not understand the point of what I wrote. In the future please refrain from giving out advice.


The attempts to offend on this forum are hilarious :lmao

I understand your point.
I just said that these fans will do nothing. 
They just write on their computers and do nothing.
The only thing these chicks will do, is spend money on things about Dean Ambrose.
They will not attack Dean Ambrose, do not worry


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> SimplePortugal you obviously did not understand the point of what I wrote. In the future please refrain from giving out advice.


zero just said "so u simple.." 

:talk

Zero, remember, The carnival is 3 days but the life are 2 :genius


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> Zero, remember, The carnival is 3 days but the life are 2 :genius


That makes no fucking sense but then again consider the source :lol


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord, she brought the name to the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> Soooooo...how is everyone doing today


I'm GREAT, yourself???


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> That makes no fucking sense but then again consider the source :lol


I want more Sonia qoutes :


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> I want more Sonia qoutes :


And they call me the mean one on here :lol

Deppie what you're doing isn't nice :ti


----------



## Frantics

And I thought I was the coolest/nicest kind on the block...well, I am


----------



## SóniaPortugal

SubZero3:16 said:


> That makes no fucking sense but then again consider the source :lol


"A vida são dois dias, e o carnaval são três.” / "Life is two days, and the carnival is three "
It is a Portuguese saying, which basically means "Life is to short, have fun" :lmao

If you know nothing of Portuguese sayings is not my fault :lol

I think I'll change my name to "SimplePortugal" I liked


----------



## Wynter

Telos said:


> I'm GREAT, yourself???


I'm absolutely splendid! I'm glad to see you're dong great :


Ready for Raw?? :dance


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> "A vida são dois dias, e o carnaval são três.” / "Life is two days, and the carnival is three "
> It is a Portuguese saying, which basically means "Life is short, have fun" :lmao


I don't give a shit if it's not the popular thing to say, but Sonia, you're alright with me. I like all of you ho- uh, honorable people. Yeah!  If she turns against Ambrose some day, then all bets are off. :side:



WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm absolutely splendid! I'm glad to see you're dong great :
> 
> 
> Ready for Raw?? :dance


You bet your ass I'm ready! :mark: Already got Shield withdrawals from that sorry episode of SmackDown. I need my fix!

Edit - Vicky! You got my email so you know how to hit me up if you ever want to chat. I just got me another 30-day free trial so I'm gonna be on dat Hunter x Hunter binge pretty soon.


----------



## Deptford

SubZero3:16 said:


> Deppie what you're doing isn't nice :ti




2 cool 4 school


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Telos said:


> I don't give a shit if it's not the popular thing to say, but Sonia, you're alright with me. I like all of you ho- uh, honorable people. Yeah!  *If she turns against Ambrose some day*, then all bets are off. :side:
> 
> !




Me?
Why I would do that?


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> Me?
> Why I would do that?


Exactly, there's no reason at all, because Dean's the man. :ambrose


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Sometimes, people on this forum behave like teenagers.
Just because you are "Cool" kids on this forum, do not think I'm going to say "Yes" to everything you say


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> Sometimes, people on this forum behave like teenagers, because I do not agree 100 % with them. fpalm
> Just because you are "Cool" kids on this forum, do not think I'm going to say "Yes" to everything you say


:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes

like this?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
> 
> like this?


:yes


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> :yes


Si sénorita.

The shield hopefully has a good segment tomorrow night on RAW. I'm anxious to see what happens on RAW, last week's RAW was on some level bit of a let down but thats probably coz of Warrior's tribute show.


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> Sometimes, people on this forum behave like teenagers.
> Just because you are "Cool" kids on this forum, do not think I'm going to say "Yes" to everything you say


Relaxe, Sónia. Tudo está bem. 

(Hope I did that right. :lol)


----------



## Bushmaster

Got my "Shield" mask 2 days ago, was expecting it in May but it came in so early. 



SóniaPortugal said:


> Sometimes, people on this forum behave like teenagers.
> Just because you are "Cool" kids on this forum, do not think I'm going to say "Yes" to everything you say


(Y) Just continue to be yourself, it is silly how some people act sometimes.


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean says all of the outfits look good on him :ambrose3


I concur.


----------



## Deptford

I am not cool I just like that smiley  

Banezy who is your favorite shield member? :-O


----------



## Banez

Deptford said:


> Banezy who is your favorite shield member? :-O


Dean with slight edge over Seth. Because Dean's hairstyle is nothing to be jealous of unlike certain someone...


----------



## Deptford

Yay mine is Dean too but it's in my sig so you can obviously tell


----------



## Banez

Deptford said:


> Yay mine is Dean too but it's in my sig so you can obviously tell


i would have never guessed :shocked:

:lol

i like all 3 of them. Dean's my favourite because he actually sells the matches well.. would prefer him to have feuds over the US title or so.. but they are too focused on Shield as a group. Unless they find way to get us title in the mix.


----------



## Deptford

I'm fine with him just wearing it and looking badass forever and just permanently keeping it as a prop forever :lol
I do want to see more solo feuds with him but I guess in time we will.


----------



## foc




----------



## foc




----------



## Frico

Video of Reigns vs Orton from Riyadh - credit to the uploader:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vm1PcaEITk


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Telos said:


> Relaxe, Sónia. Tudo está bem.
> 
> (Hope I did that right. :lol)


Sim, muito bem
Yes, very good

I'll sleep 
Tomorrow I will do what the Portuguese know better do

"Eating and Drinking" with the family
Good Easter


----------



## JacqSparrow

I missed Vicky  But I'm glad things are starting to get better! It's uphill from there--will continue to keep you in my prayers! 

Re the fangirl reaction on Ambrenee: I'm sure he's utterly heartbroken to lose them :lol Must be keeping him up at night! *coughdelusionsofgrandeurcough* 

Thanks for the vid, Loading!

Halfie, Chapter Deux is up, fyi 

Happy Easter, everyone! :cheer


----------



## Deptford

Happy Easter!!!

Where is my halfie these days? 

Sparrow, I miss Vicky too


----------



## Gandhi

This is a MUST watch! :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> Happy Easter!!!
> 
> Where is my halfie these days?
> 
> Sparrow, I miss Vicky too


She came in for you earlier, Deppie  You just need to hope she comes back soon.

Has Pyro agreed to be your halfie?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
> 
> like this?


Banez, where u learn to throw shade like that? :lmao :lmao
and look at how u got ppl acting a fool :lol

god damn, y'all some mean hoes on this thread :lmao :lmao


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Banez, where u learn to throw shade like that? :lmao :lmao
> and look at how u got ppl acting a fool :lol


I don't give out secrets


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Banez, where u learn to throw shade like that? :lmao :lmao
> and look at how u got ppl acting a fool :lol
> 
> god damn, y'all some mean hoes on this thread :lmao :lmao


Banez is learning from a master


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> I don't give out secrets





JacqSparrow said:


> Banez is learning from a master


Y'all are so damn messy :lol ……. I love you guys.

Here have some :rep


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


> She came in for you earlier, Deppie  You just need to hope she comes back soon.
> 
> Has Pyro agreed to be your halfie?


I come back for her too though  lol. Idk. I know, I missed her though when she was here! 

and Pyro hasn't yetttt but Cindel said she'd fill in for now


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Y'all are so damn messy :lol ……. I love you guys.
> 
> Here have some :rep


Love you too, boo!










@Deppie, there you go!


----------



## Telos

Batista reportedly taking time off after Extreme Rules. If that's the case, then The Shield better be going over Evolution at ER.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Batista reportedly taking time off after Extreme Rules. If that's the case, then The Shield better be going over Evolution at ER.


I hope the Shield triple-powerbombs him through at least two tables so he has a good excuse to take the time off.

That's one short Evolution reunion though :lol Is Kane going to take Batista's place again?


----------



## Banez

Telos said:


> Batista reportedly taking time off after Extreme Rules. If that's the case, then The Shield better be going over Evolution at ER.


lol.. getting so gassed just walking down the entrance ramp and stuff.. no wonder he needs time off now


----------



## SubZero3:16

I thought the feud would be a little bit longer. I hope Cena and Bray ends soon too so we can get the shield back feuding with the wyatts and dean and bray can cut some decent promos, you know where they put over each other.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hoping they announce a stipulation for Shield vs Evolution and Paige vs Tamina tonight.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> I thought the feud would be a little bit longer. I hope Cena and Bray ends soon too so we can get the shield back feuding with the wyatts and *dean and bray can cut some decent promos, you know where they put over each other.*


In the ring for once. For an extended period of time.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> I thought the feud would be a little bit longer. I hope Cena and Bray ends soon too so we can get the shield back feuding with the wyatts and dean and bray can cut some decent promos, you know where they put over each other.


That would be awesome.

But what would Cena do then?

Well i have a solution: Cena comes to the ring and says "when i was fighting for the championship i made a statement that certain bearded fellow would get the opportunity to fight for it. Now i'm asking same thing in return"

Which sounds really lame and definitely something that fits in Cena's character so it might even work. Naturally Bryan retains.
As for Shield vs. Wyatt's i would love to see them go on a proper feud.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wouldn't mind a Cena vs Bryan rematch really. Was great the first time. 

But you know what I really want? Cena vs Cesaro :mark: :mark: With Cesaro going over of course.

As for The Shield, even if Evolution disbands, I don't see them being done with the Authority. Orton/Sheamus vs Ambrose/Rollins (I know I'm still saying this assuming my Sheamus theory turns out right) and Reigns vs HHH.

As for Bryan, maybe he can resume his feud with Wyatt. Bray did win the first round. Or when Batista returns, move him against Bryan.


----------



## cindel25

Peek a boo! Did you missed me? of course you didn't.. Treacherous hoes!










MY BODY IS READY FOR THE SHIELD! 



SóniaPortugal said:


> Sometimes, people on this forum behave like teenagers.
> Just because you are "Cool" kids on this forum, do not think I'm going to say "Yes" to everything you say


Simple.... 











Take it to the toilet cause we ain't got time for that here!


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Peek a boo! Did you missed me? of course you didn't.. Treacherous hoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BODY IS READY FOR THE SHIELD!
> 
> 
> 
> Simple....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it to the toilet cause we ain't got time for that here!


Hi my ex queen










Yup I'm ready for the shield to run buck wild on the authority tonight :mark: :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Wouldn't mind a Cena vs Bryan rematch really. Was great the first time.
> 
> But you know what I really want? Cena vs Cesaro :mark: :mark: With Cesaro going over of course.
> 
> As for The Shield, even if Evolution disbands, I don't see them being done with the Authority. Orton/Sheamus vs Ambrose/Rollins (I know I'm still saying this assuming my Sheamus theory turns out right) and Reigns vs HHH.
> 
> As for Bryan, maybe he can resume his feud with Wyatt. Bray did win the first round. Or when Batista returns, move him against Bryan.


Normally, I'd be good with Cena vs Cesaro, but after what he did to the Wyatts last week, I'd like him to get his head on straight again before he comes near any member of the roster :lol

They won't be done...but it takes a bit of the shine off 



cindel25 said:


> Peek a boo! Did you missed me? of course you didn't.. Treacherous hoes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BODY IS READY FOR THE SHIELD!


I kind of did 

And I still want to know what that story you were talking about before was :lol


----------



## Wynter

:side:


Yall Ambrose hoes need to get yall lives together


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side:
> 
> 
> Yall Ambrose hoes need to get yall lives together


And just WHERE have you been???  I've been waiting for you to give me life and a reason to go on, Halfie!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Loading.... said:


> Not entirely sure if this has been posted: Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton - Live Event Riyadh.



Cheers for posting this! Hopefully I'll be able to take a look at it today... Interested to see the pace of this match and how they work together 

Thoughts:

Wow, first off I want to say big kudos to Orton for getting that heat on him and establishing the divide between himself and Roman as heel/face. 

Roman finally getting him and just dragging his ass back to the ring. Damn straight, that's how its done. 

Still think Reigns needs to work on his linking of moves together - make a chain of moves rather than just throwing punches. However, if heels still call the majority of the match then Orton needs to help guide him through the process of creating that chain. 

Roman sold awesomely for Orton though. Perfect baby face beat down for the majority to gain crowd momentum and for them to get being Reigns before he gets a comeback. 

He does have the 3 moves of doom though, you can't deny it. But neither can you deny that he is working hard to try and better himself. *shrugs* 



WynterWarm12 said:


> :side:
> 
> 
> Yall Ambrose hoes need to get yall lives together



Saw this one reddit yesterday all the comments were like "this reeks of tumblr" :lmao :lmao :lmao

Side note: I really hate that song. The line "come along if you feel like a room without a roof" just really pisses me off to no end :lol


----------



## Wynter

JacqSparrow said:


> And just WHERE have you been???  I've been waiting for you to give me life and a reason to go on, Halfie!!!



Halfie!!! :

I was in the thread all day yesterday, what you talking about :lol Where were YOU is the more appropriate question 

And prepare yourself boo, a review is coming 


@tylermoxreigns That's the exact place I got the video from :lol The men from squaredcircle are very disturbed by Ambrose fan girls. They think yall some psychos :lol

One dude said it's going to be a sad day when the fan girls finally kidnap and murder the Shield :lol damn, our reputations are horrible 

And girl, yes! I'm so sick of that damn song. It's everywhere. The radio refuses to let it breathe lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> @tylermoxreigns That's the exact place I got the video from :lol The men from squaredcircle are very disturbed by Ambrose fan girls. They think yall some psychos :lol
> 
> One dude said it's going to be a sad day when the fan girls finally kidnap and murder the Shield :lol damn, our reputations are horrible
> 
> And girl, yes! I'm so sick of that damn song. It's everywhere. The radio refuses to let it breathe lol


Dude the way the tag looked last night I'm gonna run for my own safety from my fellow Ambrose gals. Jeeze Louise! Not good :no: 

The idea of us all getting tarred with the same brush - not really my thing, ya know. 

Have to say though since when did wrestling fans start mirroring that of 1D style fans???


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Halfie!!! :
> 
> I was in the thread all day yesterday, what you talking about :lol Where were YOU is the more appropriate question
> 
> And prepare yourself boo, a review is coming
> 
> 
> @tylermoxreigns That's the exact place I got the video from :lol The men from squaredcircle are very disturbed by Ambrose fan girls. They think yall some psychos :lol
> 
> *One dude said it's going to be a sad day when the fan girls finally kidnap and murder the Shield :lol damn, our reputations are horrible *
> 
> And girl, yes! I'm so sick of that damn song. It's everywhere. The radio refuses to let it breathe lol


Sleeping  I need my beauty rest, you know!  *hugs Halfie*

Seriously? Guys, it will be a good thing when I kidnap Seth. He'll come back with good hair 

...I'm so glad I'm out of touch with popular culture sometimes :lol



tylermoxreigns said:


> Dude the way the tag looked last night I'm gonna run for my own safety from my fellow Ambrose gals. Jeeze Louise! Not good :no:
> 
> The idea of us all getting tarred with the same brush - not really my thing, ya know.
> 
> Have to say though since when did wrestling fans start mirroring that of 1D style fans???


"It's the riot gear."


----------



## Joshi Judas

Doesn't surprise me many of the Shield fangirls on Tumblr are like the 1 Directioners. The Shield have been called the boyband of the WWE before :draper2 :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

A lot of pathetic hoes catching feels over a guy that don't even know that they exist :lol that's why I said that the shit they pulled on Dean's wiki page ain't cute or funny. Those girls who would do something like that aren't the ones to take lightly. The guy cut a few promos and all of a sudden they know him and have a connection :side: girl get off the damn internet and go outside and meet some people. And the funny thing there wasn't a damn thing in those pics to suggest that a serious relationship was going on :lol And these young thots throwing a damn fit :ti


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> A lot of pathetic hoes catching feels over a guy that don't even know that they exist :lol that's why I said that the shit they pulled on Dean's wiki page ain't cute or funny. Those girls who would do something like that aren't the ones to take lightly. The guy cut a few promos and all of a sudden they know him and have a connection :side: girl get off the damn internet and go outside and meet some people. And the funny thing there wasn't a damn thing in those pics to suggest that a serious relationship was going on :lol And these young thots throwing a damn fit :ti


Those pictures were photoshopped anyway Zero. :side::side::side:

THE EDGES WERE JAGGED I TELL YOU,* JAGGED*.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Those pictures were photoshopped anyway Zero. :side::side::side:
> 
> THE EDGES WERE JAGGED I TELL YOU,* JAGGED*.


They were photoshopped???










To tell the truth I didn't even look at them too long. Just saw them, wondered about the ugly pink lighting and moved on :lol

Who's the person that did that to mess with these young tricks? :lol They deserve an internet for that one :banderas


----------



## What A Maneuver

Been a while since I've been on here. I think my subconscious is telling me to watch wrestling because Dean Ambrose was in my dream last night and the night before. Speaking of which... So tumblr exploded because he sat at a table with a woman? Girls today... I mean, I can understand them feeling like the fantasy is kind of ruined, but no need to get psycho about it. And what's this about his wikipedia? Someone write false stuff on it or something? I feel like I've missed so much.

I am pumped for tonight. Since we're dealing with Batista, Orton, and HHH (who loves to talk), we better get a lot of meaty segments where The Shield get a lot of promo time. They are feuding with pretty much all the main eventers. The crowd already likes Roman, now they need to let them warm up to face Seth and Dean. Definitely Dean, since all Seth has to do is crazy flips and kids cheer.


----------



## JacqSparrow

What A Maneuver said:


> Been a while since I've been on here. I think my subconscious is telling me to watch wrestling because Dean Ambrose was in my dream last night and the night before. Speaking of which... So tumblr exploded because he sat at a table with a woman? Girls today... I mean, I can understand them feeling like the fantasy is kind of ruined, but no need to get psycho about it. And what's this about his wikipedia? Someone write false stuff on it or something? I feel like I've missed so much.
> 
> I am pumped for tonight. Since we're dealing with Batista, Orton, and HHH (who loves to talk), we better get a lot of meaty segments where The Shield get a lot of promo time. They are feuding with pretty much all the main eventers. The crowd already likes Roman, now they need to let them warm up to face Seth and Dean. Definitely Dean, since all Seth has to do is crazy flips and kids cheer.


Hi Wammy! Yes, that dream was prophetic! 

Nothing to worry about, just fangirls hijacking the Wiki page and thirsting all over it.

@Zero, I do agree about the pink lighting :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> They were photoshopped???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tell the truth I didn't even look at them too long. Just saw them, wondered about the ugly pink lighting and moved on :lol
> 
> Who's the person that did that to mess with these young tricks? :lol They deserve an internet for that one :banderas



No girl they were real but everyone was in denial and was all "THEY ARE s0o0o0o0o0 PHOTOSHOPPED. Someone took a picture of her with Ricardo and maniuplated it" 

I'm all here like 


















And then someone posted the original pictures proving that they weren't photoshopped... And all hell broke loose 

Whilst I was there like 


















And now certain girls are like "unless i see them kiss i will not believe it" 
Basically all:









People are contemplating deleting their blogs for this.... I just :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> No girl they were real but everyone was in denial and was all "THEY ARE s0o0o0o0o0 PHOTOSHOPPED. Someone took a picture of her with Ricardo and maniuplated it"
> 
> I'm all here like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then someone posted the original pictures proving that they weren't photoshopped... And all hell broke loose
> 
> Whilst I was there like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now certain girls are like "unless i see them kiss i will not believe it"
> Basically all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are contemplating deleting their blogs for this.... I just :lmao


Oh wait, lemme get this straight. They're real pics but they want proof of an actual relationship. Okay to be fair, there is nothing in those pics to suggest a serious relationship going on but the reason these girls want the receipts is because they can't believe that he's seeing someone that isn't them :lol

Oh I can't :lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh go on and delete your blog, no one is really gonna miss it. :lmao

Somebody needs to explain to these young girls ( and women) the difference between a fan and a stan because of lot of ppl out there stanning for these men that don't even know them.


----------



## cindel25

Sparrow boo..Ask Bane boo about the story.

Hey Deppie boo! Zero boo...I'm so ready!!! Shield better have a lot of screen time tonight!

They were posted on Facebook by him(ya'll know who) and he claimed he was hacked and some shit. BOY BYE! He knew exactly what he was doing when he posted them. Photoshopped? GIRL BYE

Tumblr stans needs to take it to the toilet cause 1. It ain't that serious. 2. Dean was drunk as hell in the pink mood lighting and 3. Renee needs to take that job offer from Espn cause they be gunning for her ass if they haven't before!

I need to get my life cause Easter Sunday was OFF THE CHAIN...Tumblr stans wars, Game of Thrones, Gossip spilling... I was high as kite yesterday!!


----------



## Deptford

:lol these pictures. the fallout. this shit like a journey to wrestlemania shit. fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16

Deptford said:


> :lol these pictures. the fallout. this shit like a journey to wrestlemania shit. fpalm


Oh please, Road to Wrestlemania ain't got nothing on this drama :lol

Wait cindel PM me. Who's 'him'? My brain working a little slow this four day weekend :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

This is why Ambrose stays off the internet. Wise decision too.

Poor Renee's gonna have to handle all the hate solo :lol She should pull a CM Punk and go on a banning spree.


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> Sparrow boo..Ask Bane boo about the story.
> 
> Hey Deppie boo! Zero boo...I'm so ready!!! Shield better have a lot of screen time tonight!
> 
> They were posted on Facebook by him(ya'll know who) and he claimed he was hacked and some shit. BOY BYE! He knew exactly what he was doing when he posted them. Photoshopped? GIRL BYE
> 
> Tumblr stans needs to take it to the toilet cause 1. It ain't that serious. 2. Dean was drunk as hell in the pink mood lighting and 3. Renee needs to take that job offer from Espn cause they be gunning for her ass if they haven't before!
> 
> I need to get my life cause Easter Sunday was OFF THE CHAIN...Tumblr stans wars, Game of Thrones, Gossip spilling... I was high as kite yesterday!!


Well, I shall enjoy interrogating Banez later 

Renee should start wearing SWAT gear now too. Preferably something bulletproof :lol


----------



## Telos

:lol The Shield may have to stop entering through the crowd with how crazy these stans are.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Is it time for RAW yet? Not nearly enough Shield last week, need moar, moooaaarrrr!!


----------



## cindel25

Telos said:


> :lol The Shield may have to stop entering through the crowd with how crazy these stans are.












If they do that, how am I supposed to grab those asses? :woolcock


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> :lol The Shield may have to stop entering through the crowd with how crazy these stans are.


Maybe 3MB should try their entrance next time :lol


----------



## Banez

i'm glad this four day weekend is almost over.. and wooo RAW today

Sparrow: i know nothing about any stories you might think of so shush :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> i'm glad this four day weekend is almost over.. and wooo RAW today
> 
> Sparrow: i know nothing about any stories you might think of so shush :lol


Are you sure, Banez? I do have Wynter to whip you into shape...

Lucky people with your four-day weekends


----------



## SubZero3:16

Sooooo, apparently there's a selfie war going on between Reigns and RoadDogg on twitter :lol


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> Are you sure, Banez?


Do you know the best part of aging?

It's when you can pretend you forgot stuff


----------



## Tru365

You ladies are giving me an education. I had no idea this Ambrose 'love' was this serious  The more I delve into this social media thing in regards to The Shield, the more my eyebrows raise.


----------



## SubZero3:16

This Reigns/RoadDogg twitter raw is giving me LIFE!!! :lmao










Road Dogg betta check himself before Seth checks him :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> Do you know the best part of aging?
> 
> It's when you can pretend you forgot stuff


You're not there yet, Banez  I'm pretty sure I can still get it out of you 

@Zero Won't be long before Seth does something to Road Dogg "by accident". Roman's so eager to rise to bait though :lol


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> This Reigns/RoadDogg twitter raw is giving me LIFE!!! :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Dogg betta check himself before Seth checks him :lol


*wheezing laugh* Okay, I love Brian's sense of humor! Snarky, dry and self-deprecating. LOL. I'm following both of them, yet I missed this. I'm such a noob when it comes on to these things.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

If you're gonna post the selfies in this war post the good one Zero


----------



## SubZero3:16

Girl, I ain't trying to crash the thread :lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray

Reigns' beauty was too much for me to give him the business in my dream last night. wanted to rant at him about taking a spot more deserving to his teammates but alas, i was distracted.

I ended up confessing to him about my first match and how badly it went and how bizarre the stipulation was (if anyone is interested in that story, PM me). it was a weird dream...

woke up so confused. restless nights bring on the most strange of scenarios...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Totally offtopic but TMR- you're the link master (and RaneGaming if you're watching you too).

Can someone ping me the link to the Warrior documentary they showed on the network?


----------



## silveredge96

Any truth to the rumor about Roman Reigns joining evolution? Hope not


----------



## dizzylizzy87

tylermoxreigns said:


> If you're gonna post the selfies in this war post the good one Zero


this picture is heaven :wall

I swear he does this for us thirsty bitches.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Totally offtopic but TMR- you're the link master (and RaneGaming if you're watching you too).
> 
> Can someone ping me the link to the Warrior documentary they showed on the network?


I shouldn't even help your damn ass out because apparently my links ain't good enough :side: check your inbox 



silveredge96 said:


> Any truth to the rumor about Roman Reigns joining evolution? Hope not


Dirtsheets are gonna dirtsheets dude :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Totally offtopic but TMR- you're the link master (and RaneGaming if you're watching you too).
> 
> Can someone ping me the link to the Warrior documentary they showed on the network?


Doooonnnneee!! 




SubZero3:16 said:


> I shouldn't even help you damn ass out because apparently my links ain't good enough :side: check your inbox


Lol Zero
ALL THE LINKKKKSS


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> Reigns' beauty was too much for me to give him the business in my dream last night. wanted to rant at him about taking a spot more deserving to his teammates but alas, i was distracted.
> 
> I ended up confessing to him about my first match and how badly it went and how bizarre the stipulation was (if anyone is interested in that story, PM me). it was a weird dream...
> 
> woke up so confused. restless nights bring on the most strange of scenarios...


I want to know more about your illicit yearning for Reigns actually, :lol 

And was he a good listener?


----------



## Eddie Ray

SubZero3:16 said:


> I want to know more about your illicit yearning for Reigns actually, :lol
> 
> And was he a good listener?


he laughed at me...and yeah, he is good looking. i don't think anyone can dispute that. I was so annoyed when I woke up. motherfucker blindsided me.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Eddie Ray said:


> he laughed at me...and yeah, he is good looking. i don't think anyone can dispute that. I was so annoyed when I woke up. motherfucker blindsided me.


:lol damn it he got you! :lmao

Now you know how Road Dogg feels :lol


----------



## SonoShion

Hi.

I badly want Ric Flair and Ambrose going at it on the mic.


----------



## PUNKY

DareDevil said:


> thank you Banez. Well, it was nice talking with you again.
> 
> @Hi Wynter, I hope you've been behaving,
> 
> Also to the ones I didn't got a change to say hi to. Raven, Telos, Deppie, Cindel, Caly, Zero, Bunny, Saber, Tammy, Soup, Punky, JacqSparrow, I feel like I'm forgetting people. Well hi to everyone, but specially to the ones on this list.
> 
> See ya whenever I can.





cindel25 said:


> Sparrow boo..Ask Bane boo about the story.
> 
> Hey Deppie boo! Zero boo...I'm so ready!!! Shield better have a lot of screen time tonight!
> 
> *They were posted on Facebook by him(ya'll know who) and he claimed he was hacked and some shit. BOY BYE! He knew exactly what he was doing when he posted them. Photoshopped? GIRL BYE
> *
> Tumblr stans needs to take it to the toilet cause 1. It ain't that serious. 2. Dean was drunk as hell in the pink mood lighting and 3. Renee needs to take that job offer from Espn cause they be gunning for her ass if they haven't before!
> 
> I need to get my life cause Easter Sunday was OFF THE CHAIN...Tumblr stans wars, Game of Thrones, Gossip spilling... I was high as kite yesterday!!


Am i missing something ? who's the guy that posted them ? 

And dammit i missed devil again. :cuss: Anyway hope your doing better now.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Sono Shion said:


> Hi.
> 
> I badly want Ric Flair and Ambrose going at it on the mic.


i would say yes if Flair wasn't a drunken mess these days...


----------



## SonoShion

Eddie Ray said:


> i would say yes if Flair wasn't a drunken mess these days...


I'm all for a drunk Naitch and an angry Ambrose encounter.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Sono Shion said:


> I'm all for a drunk Naitch and an angry Ambrose encounter.


I wouldn't risk Ambrose getting backstage heat for not keeping a leash on Flair. look what happened to JR last summer.


----------



## PUNKY

Sono Shion said:


> I'm all for a drunk Naitch and an angry Ambrose encounter.


that would make it 100x better in my opinion, crazy drunk flair and crazy ambrose. :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> that would make it 100x better in my opinion, crazy drunk flair and crazy ambrose. :mark:


Completely off topic here but I just want to say your sig is boss. I was gonna rep you for it but I can't  :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## dizzylizzy87

side note to the girls...









Spoiler: romanshiz



I've been creeping on another forum..and there is a girl that's been in bed with Roman..giving details and such.. very interesting...is it true? who the fuck knows but it sounds good lol


 :woolcock


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Completely off topic here but I just want to say your sig is boss. I was gonna rep you for it but I can't  :cuss::cuss::cuss:


aaah thanks :dance, i couldn't decide on ambrose or paige so i thought fuck it i'll have both of them on there. :lol I do change my sigs a lot though, i should stop doing it so much tbh. 

EDIT and lizzie gimmie all the details please, if you'd be so kind. :agree: I mean the girls probably lying but what the hell i'm bored....


----------



## SonoShion

Eddie Ray said:


> I wouldn't risk Ambrose getting backstage heat for not keeping a leash on Flair. look what happened to JR last summer.


Nah, that was another story plus they wanted to get rid of JR anyways. They handled Piper so they can Naitch. 


I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> that would make it 100x better in my opinion, crazy drunk flair and crazy ambrose. :mark:


You probs have the largest sig on this board. Yet no one has the guts to report you. Too much greatness to be seen :tommy


----------



## PUNKY

Sono Shion said:


> Nah, that was another story plus they wanted to get rid of JR anyways. They handled Piper so they can Naitch.
> 
> 
> You probs have the largest sig on this board. Yet no one has the guts to report you. Too much greatness to be seen :tommy


oh god don't say that sono iv'e been freaking out since i did it thinking i'm gonna get scolded by the mods or something. :sad: i just love it though... if any mod is reading this please let me keep it.


----------



## Wynter

dizzylizzy87 said:


> side note to the girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: romanshiz
> 
> 
> 
> I've been creeping on another forum..and there is a girl that's been in bed with Roman..giving details and such.. very interesting...is it true? who the fuck knows but it sounds good lol
> 
> 
> :woolcock


.....link....:side:...


----------



## SonoShion

Yes, link plz.


----------



## Tony

The Shield vs. Evolution. IT'S HAPPENING :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SonoShion

I dont think Shield/Wyatts I will be topped anytime soon as far we're talking 6 man bouts, but I'd love to be proven wrong.


----------



## Tony

In terms of best Shield matches:

1. vs. Team Hell No and Ryback - TLC - TLC 2012
2. vs. The Wyatt Family - Elimination Chamber 2014


----------



## SonoShion

For me it's vice versa. Let's see if they'll be adding a stip tonight and hopefully we'll get a smoking hot NJ/NY crowd come ER. Good times ahead


----------



## SubZero3:16

dizzylizzy87 said:


> side note to the girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: romanshiz
> 
> 
> 
> I've been creeping on another forum..and there is a girl that's been in bed with Roman..giving details and such.. very interesting...is it true? who the fuck knows but it sounds good lol
> 
> 
> :woolcock


]
Been there and read it. No one can dispute it because no one follows these people 24/7. It's on the internet so take it with a grain of salt and move on.



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> In terms of best Shield matches:
> 
> 1. vs. Team Hell No and Ryback - TLC - TLC 2012
> 2. vs. The Wyatt Family - Elimination Chamber 2014


This post tells no lies. :genius (corrected the year for you boo )


----------



## Tony

If done correctly, The Shield vs. Evolution could be in their top 3 best matches. It should be an epic war between the two.



SubZero3:16 said:


> This post tells no lies. :genius (corrected the year for you boo )


Haha thanks  Their match at Elimination Chamber 2013 was great as well. They really could do no wrong when it comes to 6-man tags (Y)


----------



## dizzylizzy87

:yum:


----------



## dizzylizzy87

girl, truth or not that's shits interesting lol


----------



## dizzylizzy87

double post- I don't know why my computer is messing up,sorry.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Wow, if been famous means every jilted lover gets to spill the beans and publish how good or bad (in my case bad and worst) you are in bed, I'm legit happy staying anonymous forever.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Wow, if been famous means every jilted lover gets to spill the beans and publish how good or bad (in my case bad and worst) you are in bed, I'm legit happy staying anonymous forever.


Well look at it this way, if you know what doggystyle is, you're already better than Tyson Kidd in bed :lol


----------



## dizzylizzy87

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well look at it this way, if you know what doggystyle is, you're already better than Tyson Kidd in bed :lol


He doesn't know what doggy style is? :lmao seriously..wtf.


----------



## SubZero3:16

dizzylizzy87 said:


> He doesn't know what doggy style is? :lmao seriously..wtf.


Total Divas was hilarious last night :lol

Natalya didn't know what it was and since she and Tyson only had each other, logical deduction :lmao

If I was Tyson I could not okay a storyline like that even if it wasn't true, I got too much pride for that:lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Ah my boy Tyson still ruining his rep on Total Divas I see fpalm


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> If I was Tyson I could not okay a storyline like that even if it wasn't true, I got too much pride for that:lol


Things people do in sake of the business...


----------



## dizzylizzy87

SubZero3:16 said:


> Total Divas was hilarious last night :lol
> 
> Natalya didn't know what it was and since she and Tyson only had each other, logical deduction :lmao
> 
> If I was Tyson I could not okay a storyline like that even if it wasn't true, I got too much pride for that:lol


:lmao :lmao I mean...hes dude right??! all dudes know about doggy style! fpalm


----------



## SonoShion

Standing doggystyle is the best. Do you lasses agree?


----------



## SubZero3:16

dizzylizzy87 said:


> :lmao :lmao I mean...hes dude right??! all dudes know about doggy style! fpalm


One would think so. Man, I would give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they probably did it already but just didn't know what it was called. Although when Nikki and Cameron tried to show Nattie the position she appeared to be very scandalized by it :lol



Sono Shion said:


> Standing doggystyle is the best. Do you lasses agree?


I like you. You should come around here more often.


----------



## SonoShion

I don't know. Looks like I killed the thread.


----------



## Deptford

NOT DEAD!!! STANDING DOGGYSTYLE IS THE BEST


----------



## Deptford

wiat there was a four day weekend? cool... subway din't let me off for shit...


----------



## Banez

Deptford said:


> wiat there was a four day weekend? cool... subway din't let me off for shit...


:lmao

yes it's called "easter" which i find ironic that even nonreligious ppl are happy to take dayoffs when it's a religious holiday. Such hypocrisy.. anything for a free holiday.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Banez said:


> :lmao
> 
> yes it's called "easter" which i find ironic that even nonreligious ppl are happy to take dayoffs when it's a religious holiday. Such hypocrisy.. anything for a free holiday.


praise be to the easter bunny and his magic chocolate eggs!


----------



## Wynter

Since there's a chance Batista will take time off, any of you think they will have Shield beat the dog shit out of him at Extreme Rules? As a way to say he got injured and needed time away to recover? They can still continue the storyline even though Batista will be missing imo.

I know it won't really feel like Evolution vs Shield, but they can easily come up with something to keep the program going.

Shame if Dave is really leaving. He makes a much better heel and is needed to complete Evolution.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> :lmao
> 
> yes it's called "easter" which i find ironic that even nonreligious ppl are happy to take dayoffs when it's a religious holiday. Such hypocrisy.. anything for a free holiday.


Well if it's a national holiday then what you want folks to do :lol


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well if it's a national holiday then what you want folks to do :lol


to WORK! thats what they get paid for :lol


----------



## Deptford

I was raised not celebrating holidays  
so i never think about them :lol 

But yeah.. there were no days to be seen off. tfff!


----------



## Banez

Deptford said:


> I was raised not celebrating holidays
> so i never think about them :lol
> 
> But yeah.. there were no days to be seen off. tfff!


Subway, where we dont have holidays, but we still eat fresh.


----------



## Bearodactyl

For Wynter, just wanted to point that out...



DoubtGin said:


> WWE NXT ‏@WWENXT
> 
> Is #WWEBaltimore ready to #BOLieve? The impending #RAW debut of @TheBoDallas can happen anywhere, is tonight the night? #NXTTakeover
> 
> :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

The WWE NXT FB page just posted a pic of Adam Rose's Exotic Express outside the Baltimore Arena so take it for what you will :draper2


----------



## Wynter

Bearodactyl said:


> For Wynter, just wanted to point that out...


:mark: :mark: :mark: :faint:










: Thank you :dance :dance :dance 

I can't wait until Zero sees Bo on the main roster


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :faint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Thank you :dance :dance :dance
> 
> I can't wait until Zero sees Bo on the main roster


----------



## Banez

:lmao Zero that gif 

Wynter, please stop Bolieving before it's too late for you!


----------



## Deptford

Ima Boeleiver too Wynter


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> Ima Boeleiver too Wynter





















You are now my Deppie and fellow Boliever :dance


Zero, still loves me though, so it's all good 

I just hope he comes in tonight just to see her rage


----------



## Telos

Chat tonight?


----------



## Wynter

Shit, you hoes better be in chat tonight :side:


Yeah I'm talking to you Halfie!!! :


----------



## Bearodactyl

Just need to post this somewhere so I don't forget to mention, I really want them to show up with Flair at ER, NOT before. Just as a little added bonus. Then during the fight he'll try to get involved somehow and we get a Flair-CommunityDerp interaction!! :banderas


----------



## RabidCrow

I'm a little confused, this thread is not already a chat?


----------



## Bearodactyl

RabidCrow said:


> I'm a little confused, this thread is not already a chat?



The rabbithole goes a lot deeper sir. Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## Bushmaster

Rollins has imrpoved so much on the mic :bron3 it's no wonder why so many see him as the consensus #1


----------



## ctorresc04

I wonder if they'll have Ambrose defend his US Title against heels now. At house shows, he still defends it against babyfaces. Ambrose could face any of those heels that Evolution has protecting them.


----------



## JacqSparrow

GOAT SEGMENT :banderas :mark: :cheer :dance EXPLOSION

Dean with a live mic. Dean calling out Trips. "Creampuff".

Seth sowing those seeds of discord. Roman being badass.

:faint:


----------



## dizzylizzy87

dat in ring promo :wall:wall:wall


----------



## SubZero3:16

Our boys read the Evolution in the ring tonight :dance

dropping all of dem truth bombs :banderas


----------



## Simply Flawless

SubZero3:16 said:


> Our boys read the Evolution in the ring tonight :dance
> 
> dropping all of dem truth bombs :banderas


Evolution gon' whup their asses so get a lot of cream for that burn thats coming at ER


----------



## Your_Solution

Goddamn but the Shield cut a wonderful promo tonight. Expected from Ambrose but seeing Rollins and Reigns step up was great


----------



## SubZero3:16

Simply Flawless said:


> Evolution gon' whup their asses so get a lot of cream for that burn thats coming at ER


It must be nice living in that fantasy world of yours :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

If this is going to be a long feud, Evolution can kick butt at ER. But if Batista's leaving right away, HELL NO.


----------



## Bushmaster

I hope Evolution would add a member for when Batista leaves. It needs to be a somewhat lengthily feud because I wanna see them at MITB. I really really hope HHH sets up a match so Dean can lose that title, It is doing absolutely nothing for him.


----------



## Frico

Shield were solid tonight I thought.

One thing about Batista leaving after ER: It opens the door for Reigns to make the surprise heel turn and join Evolution as their new muscle. Ideally if all three Evolution members were together after ER I'd have it be Ambrose as their are two scenario's: 

1)Ambrose joins, finally goes full heel mode and defends the US title more. 
2) Reigns joins and gets a lot more singles matches under his belt as well as tagging with Orton against Ambrose/Rollins. Eventually going back to full fledged face and THEN feuding with HHH. 

While Ambrose, who turns on Rollins, have an epic feud leading into WM31 that resembles their awesome feud from FCW. 8*D


----------



## Bushmaster

Frico said:


> Shield were solid tonight I thought.
> 
> One thing about Batista leaving after ER: It opens the door for Reigns to make the surprise heel turn and join Evolution as their new muscle. Ideally if all three Evolution members were together after ER I'd have it be Ambrose as their are two scenario's:
> 
> 1)Ambrose joins, finally goes full heel mode and defends the US title more.
> 2) Reigns joins and gets a lot more singles matches under his belt as well as tagging with Orton against Ambrose/Rollins. Eventually going back to full fledged face and THEN feuding with HHH.
> 
> While Ambrose, who turns on Rollins, have an epic feud leading into WM31 that resembles their awesome feud from FCW. 8*D


Ambrose won't join so he can defend the US Title more. Reigns is the only likely choice since they seem set on him being a Main Event Player.

I would love if they had HHH and crew whisper things in Dean's ear just to have him become more unhinged every week till he explodes. He seems the type who could be easily manipulated.


----------



## Frico

SoupBro said:


> Ambrose won't join so he can defend the US Title more. Reigns is the only likely choice since they seem set on him being a Main Event Player.
> 
> I would love if they had HHH and crew whisper things in Dean's ear just to have him become more unhinged every week till he explodes. *He seems the type who could be easily manipulated.*


Yeah and he also seems to be the type to play that part well. 

Whenever I think of a Shield member turning I go back to their Slammy Award speech for "Double Cross of the Year" with Ambrose saying "that's why you'll never see our names in this category" in a foreshadowing kind of way.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Your_Solution said:


> Goddamn but the Shield cut a wonderful promo tonight. Expected from Ambrose but seeing Rollins and Reigns step up was great


Yup, totally agree dude. I was very hesitant when reigns was ready to talk. But he surprised me; We are here to beat your ass, boom done. It's almost like their promos should be short and to the point, because they are just too badass for words :banderas


----------



## Deptford

man I miss it and you guys ban me from chat. 

I am no longer worthy!!! Why!!!!!!!!


----------



## silveredge96

so where is all of this talk of one of the shield members turning heel from. none of the sources i've read said anything about that.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

WynterWarm12 said:


>



i despise this song, but this video wins the internet today.


----------



## Frantics

well that was something, that's very interesting, 2 things just happened, anyway, that was great, that segment was more for Dean and it was great for him but Seth and Roman did great, our boys are improving :}


----------



## midnightmischief

dizzylizzy87 said:


> side note to the girls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: romanshiz
> 
> 
> 
> I've been creeping on another forum..and there is a girl that's been in bed with Roman..giving details and such.. very interesting...is it true? who the fuck knows but it sounds good lol
> 
> 
> :woolcock



please pm me the link. I am bored and want to laugh at a poor deluded girls lies...


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> man I miss it and you guys ban me from chat.
> 
> I am no longer worthy!!! Why!!!!!!!!


We did??? But I have no power!


----------



## Blommen

Don't know if this has been posted here yet, but i thought you guys might appreciate it. also, Dean is the best ham in WWE. so much glorious overselling.






Edit: christ, this was a facepalm post.. it's literally on top of the fucking page lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

First of all, i would like to thank the wrestling gods for never allowing The Shield to have a feud with John Cena when they were heels :clap

I would also like to thank the wrestling gods for this feud with Triple H, because you know he sells his opponents and they can talk back (Y)

That promo by the shield last night :banderas SHOTS FIRED!!! :gun:

Triple H using his power to get some of the guys in the locker room to back him up on stage was a brilliant set up. It lets the crowd know that evolution doesn't want to face the shield alone and 2) we get to see Trips true nature in abusing his power. It puts over The Shield as legitimate threats and The Authority as power hungry adversaries. Well done :clap :clap

Oh and here's Roman's winning pic from the selfie war with RoadDogg


----------



## Banez

i enjoyed that shield segment. Now we gotta wait if they do something on smackdown. Did i miss anything once i went to sleep?


----------



## Libertine.

So much win last night, I am a lover of all members but although Reigns did well I would totally keep him protected a little while longer. Just needs to get his promo skills on a par with Rollins and Ambrose, would hate to see him get to the main event and not deliver and have to go back to pick it up. Just let him do it slowly now.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> First of all, i would like to thank the wrestling gods for never allowing The Shield to have a feud with John Cena when they were heels :clap
> 
> I would also like to thank the wrestling gods for this feud with Triple H, because you know he sells his opponents and they can talk back (Y)
> 
> That promo by the shield last night :banderas SHOTS FIRED!!! :gun:
> 
> Triple H using his power to get some of the guys in the locker room to back him up on stage was a brilliant set up. It lets the crowd know that evolution doesn't want to face the shield alone and 2) we get to see Trips true nature in abusing his power. It puts over The Shield as legitimate threats and The Authority as power hungry adversaries. Well done :clap :clap
> 
> Oh and here's Roman's winning pic from the selfie war with RoadDogg


Well, they did, briefly. But thankfully, it didn't last and Cena didn't do any lasting damage other than handing them their "first loss".


Great move by Trips, and really hearkens back to his power-tripping days in the McMahon-Helmsley era. What I loved was his expression, like he was so proud of being a chicken. This is the heel Trips I absolutely enjoy.

What a way to cap off that victory, Roman :lol




Banez said:


> i enjoyed that shield segment. Now we gotta wait if they do something on smackdown. Did i miss anything once i went to sleep?


They came out during the post-show to *sigh* save Cena.

Excuse me while I projectile vomit.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BehindYou

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i despise this song, but this video wins the internet today.


This video is what is great about Ambrose, he's used something he presumably does in real life a lot into his character in a way that works, Kudos to him!

Seth did great on the mic, hard to think this guy was Tyler Black almost. Cream poof worked for Ambrose but not at all for Reigns, otherwise great promo all round.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

A live in-ring promo with THE SHIELD? More of that PLS.

That Evolution promo was pretty damn good as well, especially Hunter's part. And that video package. :banderas



I decided yesterday that I'm never going to tumblr again. Horrible place. 
Was searching for Renee gifs and all I got was some creepy no-life fangirls ripping their assholes because of the Dean and Renee pics. :duck


----------



## Banez

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I decided yesterday that I'm never going to tumblr again. Horrible place.
> Was searching for Renee gifs and all I got was some creepy no-life fangirls ripping their assholes because of the Dean and Renee pics. :duck


:lmao

i've never been there and i'l keep it that way


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> First of all, i would like to thank the wrestling gods for never allowing The Shield to have a feud with John Cena when they were heels :clap
> 
> I would also like to thank the wrestling gods for this feud with Triple H, because you know he sells his opponents and they can talk back (Y)
> 
> That promo by the shield last night :banderas SHOTS FIRED!!! :gun:
> 
> Triple H using his power to get some of the guys in the locker room to back him up on stage was a brilliant set up. It lets the crowd know that evolution doesn't want to face the shield alone and 2) we get to see Trips true nature in abusing his power. It puts over The Shield as legitimate threats and The Authority as power hungry adversaries. Well done :clap :clap
> 
> Oh and here's Roman's winning pic from the selfie war with RoadDogg


Hi Zero 

The promo from The Shield gave me shivers and the feels all at once. Was so proud! Had missed Dean on the mic so much. Was I seeing things? Did Randy yawn at one point during Seth's promo? Gonna have to watch again. 

I think Road Dogg's winning this selfie war. He's getting Roman to send him hot, sweaty and shirtless pics of himself. Oh yeah, he's definitely winning


----------



## JacqSparrow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> A live in-ring promo with THE SHIELD? More of that PLS.
> 
> That Evolution promo was pretty damn good as well, especially Hunter's part. And that video package. :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> I decided yesterday that I'm never going to tumblr again. Horrible place.
> Was searching for Renee gifs and all I got was some creepy no-life fangirls ripping their assholes because of the Dean and Renee pics. :duck


:lol I think Tumblr's going to be a hazardous area for a while.

And Trips sounded sick too. Kudos to him. :clap


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tru365 said:


> Hi Zero
> 
> The promo from The Shield gave me shivers and the feels all at once. Was so proud! Had missed Dean on the mic so much. Was I seeing things? Did Randy yawn at one point during Seth's promo? Gonna have to watch again.
> 
> I think Road Dogg's winning this selfie war. He's getting Roman to send him hot, sweaty and shirtless pics of himself. Oh yeah, he's definitely winning


The boys delivered on that promo. Some people here just like to pick at problems that dont even exist just to be different. Really the pronunciation of one word caused you not to like a promo? That person just sounds like a douche not a smart mark or whatever they're trying to be.

Yeah road dogg knew what he was doing when he started that selfie war :lol


----------



## Creative name

For those who say HHH buries everyone, favors all of his friends and will kill the company going forward need to shut up.

Daniel Bryan, The Shield, Cesaro and the Wyatts have all been pushed beautifully. HHH even had DB go over on him, orton and batista.

In the past year Raw has been the best that its been in a long time and it'll only continue thanks to HHH.


----------



## tabish.f16

I loved it when Ambrose called Orton CreamPuff! I legit LOL'D! :lol


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> The boys delivered on that promo. Some people here just like to pick at problems that dont even exist just to be different. Really the pronunciation of one word caused you not to like a promo? That person just sounds like a douche not a smart mark or whatever they're trying to be.
> 
> Yeah road dogg knew what he was doing when he started that selfie war :lol


The log in here drives me crazy! Constantly being bounced off and having to sign in again. ^Sigh*

Back on-topic:
Dogg's wily as hell. Kinda scared to contemplate what he'll do with those pics though... 

There was a slip-up during the Shield promo? Watched it a couple times now, didn't notice anything. My love for them must be blocking it out .


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just click on Remember Password. Should solve all your problems :draper2


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tabish.f16 said:


> I loved it when Ambrose called Orton CreamPuff! I legit LOL'D! :lol


Me too
And I loved Orton reaction


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tru365 said:


> The log in here drives me crazy! Constantly being bounced off and having to sign in again. ^Sigh*
> 
> Back on-topic:
> Dogg's wily as hell. Kinda scared to contemplate what he'll do with those pics though...
> 
> There was a slip-up during the Shield promo? Watched it a couple times now, didn't notice anything. My love for them must be blocking it out .


There wasn't any slip up. Just people on here pulling stuff out of their asses as usual.


----------



## Bushmaster

MoxleyMoxx said:


> A live in-ring promo with THE SHIELD? More of that PLS.
> 
> That Evolution promo was pretty damn good as well, especially Hunter's part. And that video package. :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> I decided yesterday that I'm never going to tumblr again. Horrible place.
> Was searching for Renee gifs and all I got was some creepy no-life fangirls ripping their assholes because of the Dean and Renee pics. :duck


You could say searching for gifs of Renee is creepy too 8*D some fangirls are the worst though, never really noticed it now until the Shield. 

More live promos is a must since they seem to be the main angle atm, I really just wanna see Ambrose go toe to toe with HHH on the mic but I know that won't happen.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Okay so let's talk about the promo :mark: 

First lets talk about Trips cold :lmao :lmao :lmao

Let's just bask in the moment that Ambrose was throwing all types of shit, shade, lols, near enough making a mockery out of HHH. DEM SHOTS WERE FIRED :mark::mark:

"Mr Cerebral Assassin" :banderas :mark:

Pretty sure i didn't breathe throughout Ambrose talking directly to Trips. 
MY BABES *HEART EYES BIG TIME*

One thing I noticed is how spot on Ambrose is with creating sound bites in his promos. Seriously he's an editing and cutting production guys dream! 

I like how they kicked the promo off with a bang by having Ambrose jump in feet first and just start firing shots from the get go. You can kinda tell that he's limited, which is probably why they had Rollins do the bulk of the work, but he isn't struggling in his face role. In fact he played it well in their favour highlighting how The Shield have been beat down many a time but come back fighting. Love how they've turned that around from that being because they are just badass heels who don't know when they are beat, instead to "never give up" face, we're gonna stand up for ourselves until you fall on your asses because eventually that will happen - kinda thing.

Ambrose fired some shots though (have I said this enough or not :lol) - he added the edge to the promo that kept it from being all goody goody. So did Reigns at the end, buffering it near enough mirroring what Ambrose said. Man of few words but gets it done. 

Rollins was on FIRE also. He would not let up would he. He just kept going and going and going and going - making valid point after valid point for me. Him talking about Evolution putting the nail in their own coffin and Shield being the ones that drive it home was just SOLID - LOVED THAT :mark: :banderas

Have to say Ambrose laughing and trash talking when all the heels came out and stood beside Evolution. This is gonna be fantastic! Seth going off it at the end…. Seriously :mark:




SoupBro said:


> More live promos is a must since they seem to be the main angle atm, I really just wanna see Ambrose go toe to toe with HHH on the mic but I know that won't happen.


Serious no bueno if they don't make it/allow it to happen


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> The boys delivered on that promo. Some people here just like to pick at problems that dont even exist just to be different. Really the pronunciation of one word caused you not to like a promo? That person just sounds like a douche not a smart mark or whatever they're trying to be.
> 
> Yeah road dogg knew what he was doing when he started that selfie war :lol


I was listening to a wrestling podcast this morning and they were stating that Seth went to long and his promos aren't very good. They were ok with Dean and Roman though (it was prowrestling.net podcast)


----------



## mattheel

tbp82 said:


> I was listening to a wrestling podcast this morning and they were stating that Seth went to long and his promos aren't very good. They were ok with Dean and Roman though (it was prowrestling.net podcast)


So...a few podcasters didnt like Seth's promo? Ok. Who cares?


----------



## Bushmaster

mattheel said:


> So...a few podcasters didnt like Seth's promo? Ok. Who cares?


Exactly who cares. If he wasn't the best last night he was the 2nd best. They have faith in him to deliver some lengthy promos, they must think he is doing a very good job. 

I like how Seth is always talking too, he was a very good trash talker when they were heels. Curious to see what he will do as a face.


----------



## Joshi Judas

If I made a podcast and said Seth was the best, please use it as reference too :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

If they had cut the time of the promo people would be bitching about how they should've given The Shield more promo time. 

You'll never win.

:StephenA:StephenA2


----------



## tbp82

mattheel said:


> So...a few podcasters didnt like Seth's promo? Ok. Who cares?


Just pointing out that there were some that didn't care for it. It's good to have a little compare and contrast sometimes.


----------



## Romangirl252

I love Shield now...glad to see them go after Triple H, Ortan and Dave...awesome to see them helping out Bryan last week and Cena this week


----------



## dizzylizzy87

Romangirl252 said:


> I love Shield now...glad to see them go after Triple H, Ortan and Dave...awesome to see them helping out Bryan last week and Cena this week


:barkley You didn't love The Shield before? Blasphemy!


----------



## Romangirl252

No...not when they were heels


----------



## tbp82

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> If I made a podcast and said Seth was the best, please use it as reference too :lmao


If you were fair and made some good points I'd have no problem using your podcast as a reference. The Praise Seth Rollins Podcast.


----------



## tbp82

dizzylizzy87 said:


> :barkley You didn't love The Shield before? Blasphemy!


Since you've got Roman in your sig. *If* Bad News Barrett becomes the IC Champion soon and The Shield finish up with evolution would you like to see a Bad News Barrett vs. Roman Reigns feud for the IC Title? I think those two could work well together.


----------



## Deptford

anyone got a link to this amazing promo I missed last night. 

Like, damn. I miss RAW and hoes talking about a promo for like 10 pages. KILL ME NOWWW UGHHH


----------



## evilshade

Romangirl252 said:


> I love Shield now...glad to see them go after Triple H, Ortan and Dave...awesome to see them helping out Bryan last week and Cena this week


That's the one thing I dislike about the shield. I'd rather they be a bunch of badasses that does whatever the hell they want. Would've been better if they beat down Bryan last week and Cena this week after helping them of course. Then have Roman yell "We Nobodys Bitch!"


----------



## Bushmaster

evilshade said:


> That's the one thing I dislike about the shield. I'd rather they be a bunch of badasses that does whatever the hell they want. Would've been better if they beat down Bryan last week and Cena this week after helping them of course. Then have Roman yell "We Nobodys Bitch!"


Beatdown Bryan and then Cena :drake1 that would be awful. They are still badass even as faces, no need to go the Austin or Orton route and attack fellow faces from time to time. They still do whatever they want, they did attack Orton and Big Show during their match with the Uso's a few weeks ago.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It wasn't even that long a promo tbh, dunno what people are talking about.

And some people saying Seth should have been cooler and had a level head :lmao

You just got destroyed last week, why the fuck would you be cool and collected :lol



@tbp82

Just saying, if you didn't like his promo, you can say so yourself. No need to use a random podcaster's opinion as reference.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

tbp82 said:


> Since you've got Roman in your sig. *If* Bad News Barrett becomes the IC Champion soon and The Shield finish up with evolution would you like to see a Bad News Barrett vs. Roman Reigns feud for the IC Title? I think those two could work well together.


I'm on the fence about it, could they work well together, yes I'm sure, do I want to see it?...meh.


----------



## Wynter

I still haven't heard Roman's part yet. I had put my tv on mute because my ass was too scared to listen :lmao

They gave my baby a live mic and I was just like 









I was scared for him, not even going to lie :lmao I didn't want to see him struggle nor did I want to see his ass say "And believe in the Shield!" cause I'm bout tired of hearing him say that 

EDIT: Here Deppie :dance

http://vimeo.com/92592389


----------



## Bushmaster

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> It wasn't even that long a promo tbh, dunno what people are talking about.
> 
> And some people saying Seth should have been cooler and had a level head :lmao
> 
> You just got destroyed last week, why the fuck would you be cool and collected :lol
> 
> 
> 
> @tbp82
> 
> Just saying, if you didn't like his promo, you can say so yourself. No need to use a random podcaster's opinion as reference.


I have a feeling that even with all the improvements Seth has gone through, some people will never give him credit. I just think it's awesome that they have enough confidence in him that he's actually talking more than Dean at times. 

I also don't understand why so many have an issue with him shouting/yelling. Like you said, they got brutally beatdown last week. They are angry and people tend to shout when angry, Dean and Seth have always shown more emotion than Roman so I was ok with them doing it. Some people like to nitpick :rollins.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> I still haven't heard Roman's part yet. I had put my tv on mute because my ass was too scared to listen :lmao
> 
> They gave my baby a live mic and I was just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was scared for him, not even going to lie :lmao I didn't want to see him struggle nor did I want to see his ass say "And believe in the Shield!" cause I'm bout tired of hearing him say that
> 
> EDIT: Here Deppie :dance
> 
> http://vimeo.com/92592389


I feel you girl RE: Reigns, sometimes the struggle is real with him but he got in there and got the job done and quickly got out. Kinda rehashed what Ambrose said, reused his "creampuff" thing-y but he was alright


----------



## Tru365

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Just click on Remember Password. Should solve all your problems :draper2


Thanks for the tip


----------



## dizzylizzy87

WynterWarm12 said:


> I still haven't heard Roman's part yet. I had put my tv on mute because my ass was too scared to listen :lmao
> 
> They gave my baby a live mic and I was just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was scared for him, not even going to lie :lmao I didn't want to see him struggle nor did I want to see his ass say "And believe in the Shield!" cause I'm bout tired of hearing him say that
> 
> EDIT: Here Deppie :dance
> 
> http://vimeo.com/92592389



:lmao that's how I was..but at the end I was like.. :cheer:homer6


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> I still haven't heard Roman's part yet. I had put my tv on mute because my ass was too scared to listen :lmao



Someone should slap you with a chicken gif


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> There wasn't any slip up. Just people on here pulling stuff out of their asses as usual.


Ah! the 'nit-pickers'


----------



## Joshi Judas

SoupBro said:


> I have a feeling that even with all the improvements Seth has gone through, some people will never give him credit. I just think it's awesome that they have enough confidence in him that he's actually talking more than Dean at times.
> 
> I also don't understand why so many have an issue with him shouting/yelling. Like you said, they got brutally beatdown last week. They are angry and people tend to shout when angry, Dean and Seth have always shown more emotion than Roman so I was ok with them doing it. Some people like to nitpick :rollins.



Tbh I thought all six men were on point, although HHH had a cold or something :lol

Rollins was brilliant I thought. Ambrose too, as usual but both him and Rollins delivered some highly quotable lines that I'm sure will be featured in the hype video. The crowd even applauded once Rollins was done. And his being the hammer that drives the nail into the coffin line :mark: :mark:

Some people are just too stubborn to change their mind. His improvement has been visible every week.

Even Roman was fine. He's always been more controlled in his emotions than Dean and Seth who are wilder, so he cut straight to the chase and said they are gonna kick their asses.

Solid promo all around, but ofc people have to nitpick.


----------



## Wynter

I"m the type who can't watch people embarrass themselves. It makes me cringe and feel really embarrassed for them.
So I needed to mute it for my sake :lmao

But now hearing he did pretty good, I'll watch now :


----------



## tbp82

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> It wasn't even that long a promo tbh, dunno what people are talking about.
> 
> And some people saying Seth should have been cooler and had a level head :lmao
> 
> You just got destroyed last week, why the fuck would you be cool and collected :lol
> 
> 
> 
> @tbp82
> 
> Just saying, if you didn't like his promo, you can say so yourself. No need to use a random podcaster's opinion as reference.


I liked the promo from all three. Again was just pointing out that some disliked it.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

I liked how Roman did control his voice and it didn't seem so unnatural like how he usually makes his voice deeper than it really is. I did enjoy it. All 3 were on point. Haters gunna hate:jt3


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nitpickers gonna nitpick :draper2

Seriously though, other than the Wyatt promo, that was the best mic work on the show- all three delivered.


----------



## Wynter

It's a shame Trip's voice was fucked, because I bet he would have really ripped the boys :lol

Trip's heel work has been crazy lately.


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> I"m the type who can't watch people embarrass themselves. It makes me cringe and feel really embarrassed for them.
> So I needed to mute it for my sake :lmao


: Me too


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I thought all 3 of them did great with that promo.

Ambrose got to do his psycho Mox thing which worked as always. 

Reigns got to do his badass thing, I wish he'd put a lil more Rocky in it, but he couldn't because they were trying to portray how angry they were after the beatdown, but my homie Rollins though :mark:

I know some don't like comparisons but if you ever watched earlier CM Punk promos they're so much like what Rollins does now (I'd be shocked if he didn't study Punk promos actually). No one complained when he did those sorts of promos because although they were long they were also to the point, really pertinent. So was Rollins last night.

Vince has been trying for years to find the next Shawn Michaels, he tried the likes of Jeff Hardy, John Morrison even Ziggler (Sorry Dolphins), but Rollins he's HBK kayfabe reborn without question. Everyone else is just pretenders to the throne, he is the chosen one Rollins.


----------



## Darion1A

*Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

The build leading to Wrestlemania it seemed like a good idea but here were are less than two weeks to Extreme Rules and I think The Shield has the least momentum built. From what I've read here, not many people seem to be interested in Evolution vs. The Shield and they haven't been getting the crowd reactions they used to get. The crowd was dead for them last week (although they were dead period) and the crowd last night gave them poor cheers. Bad News Barrett got a bigger babyface reaction and he's heel. They don't sell much merchandise, and while their segment last week was pretty good, their segment last night was lackluster. They also looked like bitches standing back when they saw all those guys come up behind Evolution. Thats really inconsistent with their fearless and unstoppable trio gimmick. Say what you want about Cena but at least his gimmick is consistent in that sense. There have been many times where he charged a crowd of guys (many times since thats usually how his feuds go), I remember Steve Austin driving his truck to the ring then climbing on top to tackle a crowd of guys just to get to Vince. The Shield is being somewhat misused, they're not what everyone expected them to be by now, and I think that after Extreme Rules, they should split.


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

Absolutely it was.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

The Shield are so awesome, they should stay together forever!

But really though, if they're now getting their biggest reactions ever, after a year and a half, why bother to break them up?


----------



## RabbiVon

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

I think it was a good move. If they go over Evolution (which I think they will) they will get a rub from 3 of the biggest stars of the past decade. This is a chance to give them more time on the mic, more exposure in a big program, more promo time and more time to go over with the fans. That way it will be an easier transition for a babyface push for Reigns or all three. Before they were heels but now they are faces, I think it helps them and is a logical move if they are going to invest into these guys and give them bigger singles pushes. Naw I mean?


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

If Reigns is next in line for a big push then yup. He's not ready for singles competition and being in the Shield can only protect him until he is ready.


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

Why break them up? They're the best thing in WWE right now. Roman Reigns? Singles push? The Shield doesn't have to break up for that to happen.

(Daniel Bryan names Roman Reigns the number one contender much like Cena handpicked Daniel Bryan last year)
(night of the PPV)
"Seth, Dean. You're always by my side, and I appreciate it. But tonight, I think I got this on my own."
(Reigns wins the title)
(Seth and Dean come out to congratulate Reigns)
("DEH!" The Wyatt Family appears. Bray wants something that Roman Reigns has.)

Oh, and also, Harper and Rowan have the tag team titles so Ambrose and Rollins have something to go after as well.

Shield vs. Wyatt stable war for all the titles.

:mark:


----------



## charsace

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

The shield are popular so yes. Roman Reigns isn't ready to be on his own yet either.


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

It's a good idea for now. Get all they can out of Ambrose and Rollins as babyfaces before they turn on Reigns.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

It was a great idea. They should be together until WM31 or even 32.


----------



## SpearORgtfo

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

Yes and because of that now that the WWE are booking them against Evolution, its the perfect move. Great booking. When they go over (if they dont im fucking done) they will have so much momentum going for them that even if one of them (probs reigns) goes over the other 2, they would stll all be certified as main eventers, bash me all you want but all 3 of them are going to be main eventers. Not upper midcard, not second main event. Main fucking event.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Some people saying he shouldn't have shouted smh fpalm

People tend to shout when they're angry. Unless you're a cool badass motherfucker like Roman Reigns. Reigns is basically the less talk more action guy so of course he wouldn't shout. Why wouldn't Rollins shout though :lol

If he shouts, they'd call him similar to Ambrose. If he didn't, they'd say it was similar to Reigns :lol

I've noticed this for a while now, Ambrose's delivery is better, but Rollins usually has the best lines in his promos. He's made some good quotes during his time on the main roster.

Agreed about the early CM Punk thing. If you can find some of CM Punk's promos during his ROH feud with Raven, there are definitely a few shades of it in Rollins' current work.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

The Shield > You.

If they have to break up, I think WM 31 would be the perfect time, it's too early now.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

It was a good idea, but I do think they should be splitting up soon, within the next like 3 months. After Evolution, who are they really going to feud with? Hall, Nash, and Hogan?

The Shield's trade mark beat downs don't really work when they are faces, at least it's not supposed to work lol. They are a great faction and I wouldn't be surprised if they have a reunion 10 years from now, the same way Evolution is having now, but at the moment they should be focusing I think on where each of them goes once this angle is done.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Some people saying he shouldn't have shouted smh fpalm
> 
> People tend to shout when they're angry. Unless you're a cool badass motherfucker like Roman Reigns. Reigns is basically the less talk more action guy so of course he wouldn't shout. Why wouldn't Rollins shout though :lol
> 
> If he shouts, they'd call him similar to Ambrose. If he didn't, they'd say it was similar to Reigns :lol
> 
> I've noticed this for a while now, Ambrose's delivery is better, but Rollins usually has the best lines in his promos. He's made some good quotes during his time on the main roster.
> 
> Agreed about the early CM Punk thing. If you can find some of CM Punk's promos during his ROH feud with Raven, there are definitely a few shades of it in Rollins' current work.


I actually think they've been letting them do more off the cuff stuff with they're promos not so much scripting because it sounded a lot more natural these past couple weeks, which was Triple H whole point when he changed the way they learned how to cut promos in NXT.

Very cool Raven promo, this ones also :banderas Samoa Joe not coming to the WWE was a sin plain and simple, a whole generation was robbed of a Punk / Joe feud on the big stage enaldo

"Straightedge means I am better then you"





So Rollins like :banderas


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> http://vimeo.com/92592389


You're the best, Wynter. Thanks for selling for me!! :cheer:cheer


----------



## hhhshovel

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

i prefer them staying together a little longer. its good for reigns. not good for rollins or ambrose.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

Yes since we've needed a credible baby face or tweener stable for a long time now. Plus they all gel together really well.


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

Yes, it delays us from the terror and failure that is Reigns' monster push.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Bray Wyatt babyface*

*Seth Rollins heel*

WWE...:gun::flip:cuss:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

I think it was definitely the right decision, they still have plenty of steam left.


----------



## xCELLx

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> If Reigns is next in line for a big push then yup. He's not ready for singles competition and being in the Shield can only protect him until he is ready.


Exactly this, if WWE think Reigns is a future face of the company guy then he needs as much time as possible in the shield while he grows and develops.

When all 3 do eventually go their own way I think all of them can do really really well, really looking forward to seeing how their careers play out.


----------



## bigbuxxx

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*



Waffelz said:


> Yes, it delays us from the terror and failure that is Reigns' monster push.


I definitely agree with this. Hopefully in a couple of years it's successful but there's no keeping the Shield together for that long so he's almost destined to fail.


----------



## Divine Arion

Dem Shield boys. Getting a chance to work their magic as usual. Thought they all did wonderful and had their respective moment to shine. Cream puff lol. XD Shame HHH was sick though. I can imagine he was itching to shoot back at them lol. I wonder if we'll end up getting a stipulation to the match at all. Maybe a No DQ?


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> *Bray Wyatt babyface*
> 
> *Seth Rollins heel*
> 
> WWE...:gun::flip:cuss:


Is this a report? That would so stupid if that's true.


----------



## superplex23

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

Yes it was a good move. Mainly becuase Reigns can improve his singles match fitness, Rollins can practice on the mic and Moxley can be overall awesome


----------



## DareDevil

Hi guys,  hope someone's here, also Seth=Heel and Bray=Face...uhhhm..NO.


----------



## Shenroe

I never paid atention to this dean/ renee shit and still don't but now with all those pictures popping up, is she still married?


----------



## DareDevil

Shenroe said:


> I never paid atention to this dean/ renee shit and still don't but now with all those pictures popping up, is she still married?


Lol, she was married? Still, who cares what they do in their private life, that's why is called *private.*


----------



## theyocarea

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

Yeah I liked them before but even more after their turn. I hope they stay together for a long time, all of them can have some singles success all the while still staying together. Its what's best IMO.


----------



## Bushmaster

DareDevil said:


> Hi guys,  hope someone's here, also Seth=Heel and Bray=Face...uhhhm..NO.


I'm here :mark: my Taijutsu buddy and a fellow Rollinite 









How ya been?


----------



## Banez

heya DareDevil


----------



## JacqSparrow

Vicky!!!! *hugs*

Re the complaints on the promos: Some people are just never going to be satisfied. IMO, each of them were on point--they delivered with the right emotion, intonation, emphasis on words, etc. :banderas work.

On repeated listens, Trips's raspy voice actually kind of enhances the moment :lol


----------



## rbhayek

Been hearing rumors that one of them is going to join Evolution. Please no!!!!


----------



## mansofa

Is this a serious thread? or is it just for the females to flick off to?


----------



## Bushmaster

rbhayek said:


> Been hearing rumors that one of them is going to join Evolution. Please no!!!!


Reigns is the only person I see getting added to Evo since they want him to succeed. If he gets added I can't see him losing to Seth or Dean which would mean the heels would win. He seems like a good trash talker so maybe he can be heel.

The rumors of the Shield going back heel have to be dumb. Why would they even think of turning the group heel again, I always thought they were too cool to boo.


----------



## Deptford

Hey Devil!! *HUGSSS



mansofa said:


> Is this a serious thread? or is it just for the females to flick off to?


Never seen this comment before fpalm 
You can answer your own question by possibly reading the thread? 

We do what we want to do but yes, there are serious discussions. It's the best place to discuss the Shield and we've got about an even ratio of males and females at this point so again... read the thread plz?

Oh yeah and there is about 20 serious posts before your post discussing The Shield. Ignorance isn't cute bby boy.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> I'm here :mark: my Taijutsu buddy and a fellow Rollinite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How ya been?


Been better than past days.  and you? Awesome Lee/Gai gif btw. 



Banez said:


> heya DareDevil


Hey baby banez! 


JacqSparrow said:


> Vicky!!!! *hugs*
> 
> Re the complaints on the promos: Some people are just never going to be satisfied. IMO, each of them were on point--they delivered with the right emotion, intonation, emphasis on words, etc. :banderas work.
> 
> On repeated listens, Trips's raspy voice actually kind of enhances the moment :lol


*hugs* sparrow.
Are people complaining about The Shield's promo? Or what? 
Edit: nevermind, people are criticizing Evo's promo just because it's Trips, Batista and Orton, the promo of course it wasn't on The Shield's level right but..hehe. It wasn't bad, I do admit that Trips voice annoyed me, I thought he was sick.



Deptford said:


> Hey Devil!! *HUGSSS
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen this comment before fpalm
> You can answer your own question by possibly reading the thread?
> 
> We do what we want to do but yes, there are serious discussions. It's the best place to discuss the Shield and we've got about an even ratio of males and females at this point so again... read the thread plz?
> 
> Oh yeah and there is about 20 serious posts before your post discussing The Shield. Ignorance isn't cute bby boy.


DEPPIE! <(^.^)> ♥︎♥︎ I missed you guys, and don't feed the trolls deppie, don't.


----------



## mansofa

Deptford said:


> Hey Devil!! *HUGSSS
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen this comment before fpalm
> You can answer your own question by possibly reading the thread?
> 
> We do what we want to do but yes, there are serious discussions. It's the best place to discuss the Shield and we've got about an even ratio of males and females at this point so again... read the thread plz?
> 
> Oh yeah and there is about 20 serious posts before your post discussing The Shield. Ignorance isn't cute bby boy.


I believe you, millions wouldn't.


----------



## Bushmaster

If LPPrince is the 4th member, I guess I could be the 5th :banderas



Spoiler

















DareDevil said:


> Been better than past days.  and you? Awesome Lee/Gai gif btw.


You have the Power of Youth, you need to be feeling great every day of the week . I've been good, happy the Red Beast will live.


----------



## Davion McCool

mansofa said:


> Is this a serious thread? or is it just for the females to flick off to?


----------



## mansofa

Davion McCool said:


>


lol this is what i was thinking.

just surprised there ain't a board for the girl crushes

us guys have one for the divas


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SoupBro said:


> If LPPrince is the 4th member, I guess I could be the 5th :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Gotdamn Soup!














And not giving away any spoilers but Friday's Smackdown should be renamed Friday Night Shield-down













The entire show is can't miss....literally the entire show


----------



## JacqSparrow

SoupBro said:


> If LPPrince is the 4th member, I guess I could be the 5th :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Very nice, Soup!

We did request a Men of Wrestling section to shut trolls up. But you can ask the admins why we were denied.

Dammit. See you in chat then, LMDM


----------



## Frantics

agreed, this. SD is going to be something special


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

JacqSparrow said:


> Dammit. See you in chat then, LMDM


----------



## JacqSparrow

OK, I gave up and looked.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:



Spoiler: SD



You have to feel sorry for Ryback though :lol He's been taking those triple powerbombs since the Shield debuted!


----------



## LPPrince

SoupBro said:


> If LPPrince is the 4th member, I guess I could be the 5th :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hah, aces


----------



## Set For Seth

I multiple orgasm'd at the spoiler. So fucking greeeeeeeeat.


----------



## Cobalt

The SD spoilers sounded like an amazing night for the Shield, if only I could watch it now.

Love seeing them booked as legit ass kickers, cannot wait for Shield vs Evolution.


----------



## Joshi Judas

OMG those SD spoilers :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

SD is what I've wanted to see since the initial beatdown before WM

Why can't it be Friday already??

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16

I always said that Smackdown at times was the better show


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> I always said that Smackdown at times was the better show


:lol SD slowed down a bit around WM. But they're picking things up again. I'm almost regretting that I got tickets for Raw instead of SD.


----------



## Loading....

Smackdown Spoilers! :clap

Cod almighty...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SmackDown does seem like a must-watch show this week. 



Spoiler: SPOILER



Fandango getting powerbombed from the stage through TWO TABLES? :banderas 
Props to Fandango for agreeing to do that.


----------



## JacqSparrow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> SmackDown does seem like a must-watch show this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> Fandango getting powerbombed from the stage through TWO TABLES? :banderas
> Props to Fandango for agreeing to do that.





Spoiler: response to spoiler



Cannot wait to see how that looks. Fandango with that dedication.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lesnar Turtle

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

Give em a few months as a face stable first because it will help them. But they all have potential to be stars as singles workers and thats what they should be eventually. I would love it if after a while Ambrose turned on Reigns and Rollins and appeared to join up with the authority/evolution, only to turn on Triple H as well on the next show saying he doesnt give a shit about justice OR authority, and then basically plays a hell raising, anti authoritarian,unpredictable tweener.


----------



## Banez

Well, guess SD this week is a must watch


----------



## Lariatoh!

Ambrose again disappoints with his promo on Raw. Seth knows he's on live tv so is taking his career in to his own hands and cutting the big promos. Ambrose is not impressing on the mic when he should be especially when he is booked as tge wesk link at the moment.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Lariatoh! said:


> Ambrose again disappoints with his promo on Raw. Seth knows he's on live tv so is taking his career in to his own hands and cutting the big promos. Ambrose is not impressing on the mic when he should be especially when he is booked as tge wesk link at the moment.


Opinions and all, but I disagree. Ambrose's promo was spot on for me. He knows his timing and the way he changed his tone so fluidly plays well into his unstable persona. Seth didn't do terrible last night, but I felt he was given too much mic time and was pushing a little too hard. His transitions and pauses were a bit off. Hard to not make it seem like i'm bashing Seth. :lol He has been improving on the mic, but if anyone is going to do well with that much time it's Ambrose. On the other hand, practice makes perfect. 

Roman's bit was simple and sweet. He's got the crowd eating out of his hand. Ambrose is getting there too, but I feel he has to figure out a way to get the crowd without dumbing down his material. His character is complex, but I gotta remember that the casual crowd isn't going to perceive Ambrose the way I, or anyone else in here, does. I'm not worried though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I actually thought Seth shone the brightest that night. Didn't feel it was too long at all- hardly 2-3 minutes max. He paused between a word once but otherwise was rock solid.

Ambrose was great too, but wish he spoke a bit longer. He really feels like a mad dog on a leash and does a perfect job of it.


----------



## Shenroe

Calabrose said:


> Opinions and all, but I disagree. Ambrose's promo was spot on for me. He knows his timing and the way he changed his tone so fluidly plays well into his unstable persona. Seth didn't do terrible last night, but I felt he was given too much mic time and was pushing a little too hard. His transitions and pauses were a bit off. Hard to not make it seem like i'm bashing Seth. :lol He has been improving on the mic, but if anyone is going to do well with that much time it's Ambrose. On the other hand, practice makes perfect.
> 
> Roman's bit was simple and sweet. He's got the crowd eating out of his hand. Ambrose is getting there too, but I feel he has to figure out a way to get the crowd without dumbing down his material. His character is complex, but I gotta remember that the casual crowd isn't going to perceive Ambrose the way I, or anyone else in here, does. I'm not worried though.


He's trolling don't bother.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I actually thought Seth shone the brightest that night. Didn't feel it was too long at all- hardly 2-3 minutes max. He paused between a word once but otherwise was rock solid.
> 
> Ambrose was great too, but wish he spoke a bit longer. He really feels like a mad dog on a leash and does a perfect job of it.


As I said practice makes perfect. Maybe this is just the WWE's way of seeing how far Seth has come on the mic. Plus, Seth will never improve if he doesn't take risks. Again, though, I don't think he did bad. I just don't think he did better than Ambrose. 

The way Ambrose's voice just went from coarse and all the anger in the world to calm and smooth as silk...
kada



Shenroe said:


> He's trolling don't bother.


Oh? I'm still waking up so maybe my troll radar is skewed. :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I think Dean is the best on the mic because he is natural, he was born with the gift 
Seth and Roman has to work harder (mainly Roman) because they do not have the gift.
Seth and Roman has other gifts.

The Shield are strong, very strong.
But then what? 
In the future who will be at the level of The Shield.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I wasn't trolling at all. Im a huge Shield fan and Ambrose after all this time on the main roster has not delivered anything close to his FCW form in my opinion. He needs more mic time, but hands the mic over too quickly where Seth wants to push the boundaries of what he can do on live tv. Ambrose just drops his line. Yes well, but nothing we all know he is capable of and I'm not sure why. 

I guess I was really looking forward to his response to HHH's interview with Cole. And he didn't deliver. 

I agree with Cali that he is playing his mad dog character well, but what brought him to the dance was his mic work more than anything else. Seth is taking the mic, why doesn't Ambrose?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I believe he is taking the mic. I also believe that despite the limits that WWE is putting on him, Ambrose is still doing what he does best. (Being the GOAT talker).

Opinions though. We'll just have to agree to disagree. :draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas

He's kinda limited as a face I guess. He says what he says very well but probably doesn't have much material. Seth is the architect of the group so he gets to address each Evolution member individually. Fits his character better.

Hopefully there are more promos to come so we see more of Ambrose :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Lariatoh! said:


> Ambrose again disappoints with his promo on Raw. Seth knows he's on live tv so is taking his career in to his own hands and cutting the big promos. Ambrose is not impressing on the mic when he should be especially when he is booked as tge wesk link at the moment.


I thought both Dean and Seth were great. Dean looked like the loose cannon that he is--he was unstable and furious and started off the promo perfectly. Seth followed that up well by playing his "architect" role to a tee and being the one who kind of saw into the dynamics of Evolution. I do wish Dean got a bit more time, but I think we won't see a shortage of promo battles in this feud, so he'll get that time.


----------



## p862011

ambrose wont shine till he becomes a singles heel

shield gimmick is holding back his potential imo


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's just a different character. I know fans want more of his Moxley side but in wrestling, especially in WWE you keep tweaking your character. CM Punk wasn't the exact CM Punk from his indy days- even in WWE he played the Anti Authority figure, a tweener, a Straight Edge cult leader, Daniel Bryan is different than the American Dragon Bryan Danielson and the current Shield Dean Ambrose is different from the FCW Ambrose or Jon Moxley.

Tbh, I see it as him showing more sides of him and more range as a performer, rather than doing what he's always done. I expected him to be out of his comfort zone but he's been more impressive since they turned face compared to The Shield's heel days imo. Never thought he'd get to show more of this unstable side as a face but he's surprised me :lol

In the ring too, he's adapted his style to suit a babyface- well as babyface as he can be anyway :lol Took an absolute beating in the last match against the Wyatts and sold like a champ. He can always go back to being Moxley lite but it's refreshing to see this different side of him.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> It's just a different character. I know fans want more of his Moxley side but in wrestling, especially in WWE you keep tweaking your character. CM Punk wasn't the exact CM Punk from his indy days- even in WWE he played the Anti Authority figure, a tweener, a Straight Edge cult leader, Daniel Bryan is different than the American Dragon Bryan Danielson and the current Shield Dean Ambrose is different from the FCW Ambrose or Jon Moxley.
> 
> Tbh, I see it as him showing more sides of him and more range as a performer, rather than doing what he's always done. I expected him to be out of his comfort zone but he's been more impressive since they turned face compared to The Shield's heel days imo. Never thought he'd get to show more of this unstable side as a face but he's surprised me :lol
> 
> In the ring too, he's adapted his style to suit a babyface- well as babyface as he can be anyway :lol Took an absolute beating in the last match against the Wyatts and sold like a champ. He can always go back to being Moxley lite but it's refreshing to see this different side of him.


Agree with this. When the Shield turned, I was honestly initially a bit worried if Dean could pull it off. But he's really impressed me with his face work.


----------



## Wynter

Why would Dean go full "Moxley" now anyway? Why not save for when he's on his own? To me, it will feel fresh and new to the audience and make him stand out on his own. 
The Moxley character should only be associated with Dean. Not with the Shield. Dean from Shield is different from full on psycho Dean. 
And plus, I like a nice character progression where layers are added as time goes on.

And omg, those SmackDown spoilers kada

My ONLY complaint is that I did not see one got damn blackout in sight :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why would Dean go full "Moxley" now anyway? Why not save for when he's on his own? To me, it will feel fresh and new to the audience and make him stand out on his own.
> The Moxley character should only be associated with Dean. Not with the Shield. Dean from Shield is different from full on psycho Dean.
> And plus, I like a nice character progression where layers are added as time goes on.
> 
> And omg, those SmackDown spoilers kada
> 
> My ONLY complaint is that I did not see one got damn blackout in sight :side:


HALFIE!!!!!! :cheer

You're right. It's an INJUSTICE!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Off topic Wynter but why do you always say got damn? :lol You know it's goddamn right? :side:

brb after checking if I'm in the wrong here.


----------



## Wynter

:lol I used to get scolded for saying god and damn together, so I had to improvise 

Force of habit now :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Okay Guys, RAW :mark: :mark: :mark:
And now I read SD will be epic?? I made myself a promise not to read what'll happen, I just saw your mark out posts and CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas :banderas
Shield on RAW was totally more than badass, when they went into the ring, the mics on the ground i was like "_TAKE THE MIC TAKE THE MIC TAKE THE MIC TAKE IT TAKE IT TAKE IT TAKE IT!!!_" and then ladies and gentlemen *Paul Heyman voice* ... he really took it and I was dead.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Pretty sure i didn't breathe throughout Ambrose talking directly to Trips.


Dito, and I had my best Bo Dallas-Excitement-smile on, ear to ear; even much more distracting without any breathing.
Oh God, I LOVED IT, Ambrose with his apeshit going voice, "_Cream puff_"... :banderas You rock it boy, you fucking rule the world.

Rollins was boss ass bitch fucking awesome. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
I don't get how there are still people complaining about it. :lmao It was so fantastic, I loved everything he said, and his screaming made it even more awesome and gave me goosebumps. He has a great intensity in his voice and controls it more and more. 
Badass fucking Shield... :banderas



WynterWarm12 said:


> Why would Dean go full "Moxley" now anyway? Why not save for when he's on his own?


Exactly, and that's why I enjoy everything what Ambrose does these days. It's inevitable so why complain that he gets no Roman Reigns push right now? :lol That's fucking bullshit, sorry. Ambrose will be on the top soon enough. Just enjoy the ride. Enjoy the sides we never thought we would see of him. 

AND ALL THOSE AMBRENEE PICS :banderas :banderas :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> I would love it if after a while Ambrose turned on Reigns and Rollins and appeared to join up with the authority/evolution, only to turn on Triple H as well on the next show saying he doesnt give a shit about justice OR authority, and then basically plays a hell raising, anti authoritarian,unpredictable tweener.


That would be amazing but WWE doesn't have such creative juices into it.


----------



## connormurphy13

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*



PhilThePain said:


> Why break them up? They're the best thing in WWE right now. Roman Reigns? Singles push? The Shield doesn't have to break up for that to happen.
> 
> (Daniel Bryan names Roman Reigns the number one contender much like Cena handpicked Daniel Bryan last year)
> (night of the PPV)
> "Seth, Dean. You're always by my side, and I appreciate it. But tonight, I think I got this on my own."
> (Reigns wins the title)
> (Seth and Dean come out to congratulate Reigns)
> ("DEH!" The Wyatt Family appears. Bray wants something that Roman Reigns has.)
> 
> Oh, and also, Harper and Rowan have the tag team titles so Ambrose and Rollins have something to go after as well.
> 
> Shield vs. Wyatt stable war for all the titles.
> 
> :mark:



:mark: :mark: :mark:

Only in dreams though


----------



## chargebeam

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

I'd love them to break the record of the most consecutive days as a group in the WWE. They're incredible as a 3-man stable and I feel like they have yet much more to accomplish.


----------



## Wynter

And god damn it, did our boys adapt on SmackDown or what?! :banderas

I am so happy this feud is happening, you don't even know :lol

(sidenote, Evolution dressed up is _every _damn thing :homer)

EDIT: Love Dean's derpy ass in the last gif :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> And god damn it, did our boys adapt on SmackDown or what?! :banderas
> 
> I am so happy this feud is happening, you don't even know :lol
> 
> (sidenote, Evolution dressed up is _every _damn thing :homer)
> 
> EDIT: Love Dean's derpy ass in the last gif :lmao


Like heck they did!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

So am I. I'm still marking like a complete idiot for what happened on Raw. 13 minutes of pure GOAT. (And lovely intense Seth)

(Orton actually wearing pants for once and Batista NOT in hipster wear is ALWAYS a blessing.)


----------



## CALΔMITY

I was wondering when Ney was gonna make her way in here and mark out. :lol


----------



## STEVALD

*Just read this week's Smackdown spoilers, and I might probably watch it this week. 

SHIELD'S NIGHT OF DESTRUCTION :mark:*


----------



## Wynter

Some writer on Bleacher Report had complained about Shield backing away when those heels came out to stand with Evolution at Raw.

Talking about "they shouldn't have backed away from a little 'adversity" and should have brawled like bad asses.

When has 14 vs 3 been considered only a little adversity?? :lmao

Our boys did it the smart way on SmackDown instead :

Outsmarting Evolution like the beautiful bastards they are :dance



Spoiler: SmackDown



I know everyone is excited about that Fandango spot(bless that man for agreeing to some crazy shit like that) but omg, I can't wait until I see that Dean and Brad Maddox part :lmao They said it was kind of comical the way Ambrose jumped him. :lmao Dean is such a derpy son of a bitch. I love it! :dance


----------



## Joshi Judas

DON'T go to Bleacher Report. Some of the sorriest excuses for articles you'll find. Such a shame, it used to be real good back in 2010-11. The comments section is even worse :lol

Cageside Seats is much better.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Some writer on Bleacher Report had complained about Shield backing away when those heels came out to stand with Evolution at Raw.
> 
> Talking about "they shouldn't have backed away from a little 'adversity" and should have brawled like bad asses.
> 
> When has 14 vs 3 been considered only a little adversity?? :lmao
> 
> Our boys did it the smart way on SmackDown instead :
> 
> Outsmarting Evolution like the beautiful bastards they are :dance
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SmackDown
> 
> 
> 
> I know everyone is excited about that Fandango spot(bless that man for agreeing to some crazy shit like that) but omg, I can't wait until I see that Dean and Brad Maddox part :lmao They said it was kind of comical the way Ambrose jumped him. :lmao Dean is such a derpy son of a bitch. I love it! :dance


I think that person confused the Shield with Cena :lol



Spoiler: response to spoiler



Cue the comments about Brad's rear end. And I can't wait to see that interaction too :lol I miss those segments where random wrestlers attack authority figures in their offices


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: SmackDown
> 
> 
> 
> I know everyone is excited about that Fandango spot(bless that man for agreeing to some crazy shit like that) but omg, I can't wait until I see that Dean and Brad Maddox part :lmao They said it was kind of comical the way Ambrose jumped him. :lmao Dean is such a derpy son of a bitch. I love it! :dance





Spoiler:  



FANDANGO? BRAD FUCKING MADDOX????????????????????? LOL OK I FUCKING RED IT NOW I DON'T KNOW HOW TO LIVE ON UNTIL FRIDAY!!!! JESUS CHRIST!!!!! 
WON'T READ ANY MORE SPOILERS NOW!!! FUCK MAN!!!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT!!! (............will there be any Slater involved?...NO DON'T TELL ME!! MUST RESIST!)


----------



## Wynter

:lmao NeyNey! You said you would resist!!

:lol I gave up on not reading spoilers. Whenever I hear Shield is involved, I go and read immediately 

Welcome to Friday Night Shield ladies and gentlemen :

Love that WWE uses SmackDown to let our boys wreck shit and also give them time to show their personalities.

Most of their best segments and moments are from there.

If WWE really knew what was best for business, they would let SmackDown be the hounds' playground every week 

EDIT: thanks for the new site, Raven (Y)

Yeah, BleacherReport are very hit and miss(a lot of misses :lol)
And the comments are full of trolls :no:


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao NeyNey! You said you would resist!!
> 
> :lol I gave up on not reading spoilers. Whenever I hear Shield is involved, I go and read immediately
> 
> Welcome to Friday Night Shield ladies and gentlemen :
> 
> Love that WWE uses SmackDown to let our boys wreck shit and also give them time to show their personalities.
> 
> Most of their best segments and moments are from there.
> 
> If WWE really knew what was best for business, they would let SmackDown be the hounds' playground every week
> 
> EDIT: thanks for the new site, Raven (Y)
> 
> Yeah, BleacherReport are very hit and miss(a lot of misses :lol)
> And the comments are full of trolls :no:


Well, it might be hard for Ney to resist since we're all marking out for it already :lol

An entire show ruled by the Shield. I could deal. I could SO deal


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*HOLY FUCKING SHIT YOU PEOPLE.*



Spoiler: POSSIBLE SPOILER






> - We noted before that an Evolution vs. The Shield War Games was being speculated on but that no arenas between now and SummerSlam would be able to accommodate a two-ring set up for the match. It turns out that the Tampa Bay Times Forum in Tampa, site of this year's Battleground event, is big enough for a War Games setup.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ces_New_Show_Jericho.html#vOtpWgqmqmrdil28.99






kada kada kada


----------



## JacqSparrow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *HOLY FUCKING SHIT YOU PEOPLE.*
> 
> 
> 
> kada kada kada


AAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

:clap :mark: :dance.

BRING. IT. ON!!!!!!


----------



## Banez

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *HOLY FUCKING SHIT YOU PEOPLE.*
> 
> 
> 
> kada kada kada


As much as it would be nice to see, you sure the rumourmill ain't overworking right now?


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *HOLY FUCKING SHIT YOU PEOPLE.*
> 
> 
> 
> kada kada kada





Spoiler: a question



what is war games all about? Sorry for my lack of knowledge. :lol It sounds pretty fuckin badass, though, especially utilizing TWO rings.


----------



## Wynter

You know...I've never seen a War Games match before. The name just hypes me up :lmao

Is it really that awesome??


----------



## Bushmaster

Spoiler



pumped to see SD and the Shield being badass. I really do hope I can enjoy it, thought it was awesome when first reading it then after a 2nd viewing I noticed a lot of superman punches and spears in all the beatdowns. Plz let Ambrose or Rollins actually do something in the beatdowns besides lifting someone up for the Triple Powerbomb.

Where did these freaking War Games rumors begging :lol is it some kind of anniversary or something. Why are so many people wanting the match to be War Games :drake1



I wonder if I will even be able to wear my mask at MITB, might leave it in my pocket just in case.


----------



## Yuiren

Ahhh god dangit I hate reading spoilers, I rather wait for Smackdown and enjoy it as a "surprise" but you're killing me with the hype! Although I have a pretty good idea of what's going to happen.  And why did I decide to work on Friday, now I have to either wake up earlier to have time to fully enjoy the show or wait till Saturday.

And I absolutely love Rollins' promos, I adore his voice and the way he emphasizes some words. I just plain enjoy listening to him talk and can't understand how someone can say he isn't good. Granted, he sometimes messes up a bit but pfft, shit happens. :draper2

About Ambrose, I'm also waiting for him to go completely nuts on the mic but like someone said, I think it's better if he does it when he's on his own and has much more space and attention. Not that I'm not enjoying his work right now (quite the opposite) but his time seems usually quite limited.


----------



## Malakai

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

they are fine. why rush?


----------



## JacqSparrow

For those who're unfamiliar with the War Games concept:



> The WarGames match consisted of two teams of either four or five men each facing off with each other in staggered entry format.
> 
> The setup of the cage consisted of two rings side by side with a giant ring-encompassing cage that covered both rings, but not the ringside area. Doors were placed at far corners of the rectangular cage so the two teams didn't come into contact before they were supposed to.
> 
> The match began with one member of each team entering the cage. After five minutes, a member from one of the teams (usually determined by a coin toss, but has also been determined by a match or by a contest such as an arm wrestling match, a live fan poll, etc.; this is almost always the "heel" team in order to provide heat) would enter the cage, giving his team the temporary handicap advantage. After two minutes, a member from the other team would enter to even the odds. Entrants alternated between teams every two minutes, giving the coin toss-winning team the temporary advantage in the numbers game before giving the other team the advantage with the freshest man and even odds.
> 
> Once all eight or ten men (depending on team size) had entered the cage, what was referred to as "the match beyond" began. Both teams would brawl in the cage for as long as it took until a member of either team submitted, surrendered, or was knocked unconscious. There was no pinfall and no disqualification, which often led to brutal and bloody confrontations.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WarGames_match

Banez, it probably is a rumor...but how epic if it were true


----------



## JamesPondo

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

It's gonna be all the more sweeter when Ambrose goes psycho and betrays Reigns.


----------



## Powerplayparker

Ambrose is a natural heel. It's gonna happen. He could be the next "proper" heel


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> Banez, it probably is a rumor...but how epic if it were true


Yeah i know.. they've been surfacing for a while.

It would be nice to see idd.. and place where i would put it in is Battleground just coz the PPV name would be fitting.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

Watch smackdown


----------



## Darion1A

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*



chargebeam said:


> I'd love them to break the record of the most consecutive days as a group in the WWE. They're incredible as a 3-man stable and I feel like they have yet much more to accomplish.


nWo holds that record as far as I know and I truly hope that they do not break the record. nWo was around for what 5 years? 6 and some change including WWE days, the Shield is a good faction but I don't think anyone, not even their biggest fans wants to see that happen. At some point all groups need to end.


----------



## Deptford

War Games was my favorite thing as a kid! Idk why they would do a 3v3 one though. They usually had like 20 people in them. But Shield would still tear it up though!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> Yeah i know.. they've been surfacing for a while.
> 
> It would be nice to see idd.. and place where i would put it in is Battleground just coz the PPV name would be fitting.


Right?? ;D

@Deppie, it would work with 4v4 too, if they put in Kane and Bryan


----------



## Bearodactyl

Seriously haven't looked forward to SD this much in quite some time.. and we've had a fairly decent couple of SD's recently, so that's not a completely non-statement... :banderas


----------



## Powerplayparker

Why watch Smackdown? Raw is far superior ?


----------



## Darion1A

*When Should They Break Up?*

Since everyone here seems to want the Shield to stay together, when should they break up and how would you do it? Another question that I never hear asked is when or if the Wyatts should break up? Of course, they shouldn't break up anytime soon, but at some point they will need something to refresh the group. Same question, when or if they should break up and how would you do it?

For the Shield, I say around Summerslam since historically that has been the turning point of the year. I wouldn't have Roman Reigns turn on anyone, for one it leaves the other two lagging a bit and that would be the same for having Rollins and Ambrose turning on Reigns because then it builds him up. I would have Ambrose turn on them both walking out in the middle of a match and saying he is done. I would then have him give a fuck you to the Authority to establish himself as a play by his own rules tweener. I would then have Rollins and Reigns just go their separate ways instead of sparking a feud with each other. all an internal feud would do is lag them behind a bit instead of kickstarting them into singles careers.

The Wyatts are a bit tougher to answer


----------



## Creative name

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*

IT WAS THE BEST MOVE POSSIBLE KEEPING THE SHIELD TOGETHER!!!

A) They had a great heel run but now get to experience a face run. So far off to a great start! Not many can pull both off effectively.
B) It allowed one of the best stables to reunite(missing Flair)
C) They're entering a feud against that stable (Evolution)
D) The end game is to put Reigns over even more with him facing HHH one on one at Summerslam
E) Rollins and Ambrose despite what reports fail to say will also get a massive push from Orton, Batista and HHH.
F) With the Shield vs Evolution feud looking to go till at least Summerslam you have a good 5 month back and forth feud which may include a War games match.
G) It gives Daniel Bryan allies against Kane and Evolution (despite Shield being no where when Bryan got destroyed by Kane on Raw)
H) We're still treated to Shield vs Wyatts on Main Event, live events, post Raws/Smackdowns.
I) They're being treated a Main Eventers without a single one of them in line for a WWE world title shot.
J) If Shield would have broken up none of this would happen. Reigns would get his push but chances are Rollins and Ambrose eventually would have been lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Powerplayparker

The dude with the Creative Name pretty much summed it up ?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: When Should They Break Up?*

I think the Shield would disband post Summerslam, tbh. Seems like it might be a good point for it to happen. It doesn't have to be a messy breakup, either. Maybe just "we need to go our separate ways" sorta thing, although the WWE seems incapable to doing disbandments like that.


----------



## Darion1A

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*



Powerplayparker said:


> Why watch Smackdown? Raw is far superior &#55357;&#56841;


Well for one it's not a competition, secondly this week's smackdown I hear is far better than RAW


----------



## Creative name

*Re: When Should They Break Up?*

Shield around Survivor Series, that way they face other in a elimination match. 
Wyatt's not for another year.


----------



## Powerplayparker

So Smackdown that isn't on till Friday is already better than this weeks Raw? Raw has always been the more entertaining show by a country mile. What was the point you was making anyway by the original post of Watch Smackdown?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *HOLY FUCKING SHIT YOU PEOPLE.*
> 
> 
> 
> kada kada kada





:jericho4:jericho4:jericho4:jericho4


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: When Should They Break Up?*

Id build tension between all three. Have Ambrose go on a losing streak with Reigns and Rollins making fun of him in a jokeish way. Reigns can say something like dude what happend to the crazy animal you used to be. Meanwhile Rollins and Reigns get real competetive with eachother. Whilst teaming together Rollins maybe takes a pin and Reigns get pissed. All three think theyre better then the other. Eventually have Ambrose attack them with a mask on after a tagmatch and say you want the crazy me. Here you go.

All concluding in a triple threat at Summerslam with Ambrose going over after pinning Rollins. This then sets up a single feud between Ambrose and Reigns.

Ambrose is the heel, Reigns the tweener and Rollins the face. Ambrose and Reigns go straight into mainevent with Rollins getting over in the midcard with a midcard title and eventually in a year or two also getting a mainevent push.

Book rollins as an underdog and he isnt hurt by losses.


Wyatts im not sure about.


----------



## Da Alliance

*Re: When Should They Break Up?*

When the Evolution beat them at Extreme Rules


----------



## Darion1A

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*



Powerplayparker said:


> So Smackdown that isn't on till Friday is already better than this weeks Raw? Raw has always been the more entertaining show by a country mile. What was the point you was making anyway by the original post of Watch Smackdown?


.......it's not on until Friday but it was recorded on Tuesday in front of people. Real people who can tell other people how great it was. Also I didn't make the original post to watch smackdown


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Was it a Good Move Keeping the Shield together?*



Powerplayparker said:


> So Smackdown that isn't on till Friday is already better than this weeks Raw? Raw has always been the more entertaining show by a country mile. What was the point you was making anyway by the original post of Watch Smackdown?


Look up the SD spoilers.


----------



## Powerplayparker

Yeah I understand it is on a Tuesday! I get that but you still didn't answer why you posted "watch Smackdown" So by your original comment your suggesting something happens with Ambrose on Smackdown?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: When Should They Break Up?*

I think it will happen shortly after SummerSlam or possibly right before. They could drag out The Shield until WrestleMania next year if they wanted to.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: When Should They Break Up?*

once they run out of good heels to feud with.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: When Should They Break Up?*

I would have them break apart at Extreme Rules. I'd book Roman Reigns to turn on The Shield and join Evolution. His premise being that he wants to be a singles star and be WWE/WHC, and there's no better way to do it than be taken under the wing of three of the greatest champions in WWE history.

Reigns would become an arrogant heel like his FCW/NXT character, Leakee.

@1:44


----------



## Darion1A

*Re: When Should They Break Up?*



jarrelka said:


> Id build tension between all three. Have Ambrose go on a losing streak with Reigns and Rollins making fun of him in a jokeish way. Reigns can say something like dude what happend to the crazy animal you used to be. Meanwhile Rollins and Reigns get real competetive with eachother. Whilst teaming together Rollins maybe takes a pin and Reigns get pissed. All three think theyre better then the other. Eventually have Ambrose attack them with a mask on after a tagmatch and say you want the crazy me. Here you go.
> 
> All concluding in a triple threat at Summerslam with Ambrose going over after pinning Rollins. This then sets up a single feud between Ambrose and Reigns.
> 
> Ambrose is the heel, Reigns the tweener and Rollins the face. Ambrose and Reigns go straight into mainevent with Rollins getting over in the midcard with a midcard title and eventually in a year or two also getting a mainevent push.
> 
> Book rollins as an underdog and he isnt hurt by losses.
> 
> 
> Wyatts im not sure about.


I don't know. I always hated the idea of a triple threat between them, it just seems too clustered. Those are best reserved to title situations and they definitely shouldn't wrestle for the US title. I mean no one obviously cared about it before, so why all of a sudden would everyone have this great interest in it?


----------



## Arca9

I would say disband The Shield once SummerSlam comes along. I'd say have the build up to a Reigns vs Triple H match with Ambrose/Rollins taking a backseat role, protecting Reigns from outside threats sanctioned by Triple H. Once Reigns beats HHH the next night on Raw have Ambrose and Rollins come out and explain how Reigns has just beaten the COO and that they are becoming afterthoughts whilst he rises up the ladder.

After a heartfelt back and forth allow them to come to a mutual agreement to seperate and begin their own paths to success with all of them aiming to become number one, then one more time they all put their fists into the middle and the theme music comes in. 

And then every so often have them team up or help eachother in tough situations.


----------



## Cena_Wins!!!

Saves time them jobbing together as apposed to laying down for a 3 count separately, saves air time.


----------



## Arca9

Now in terms of the Wyatts breaking up, I believe Wyatt could reignite his fued with Kane who is now the monster within the authority, Wyatt think after a while, Wyatt could begin a personal crusade against the Authrority and fight the machine. During the fued he defeats Kane and finally breaks the demon within, taking it from and "stealing" Kane's power. I think Triple H could enlist the help of Undertaker, using the fact that Wyatt "killed his brother" and have the power of the Urn regain Kane's spirit if you will. Undertaker vows to end the Wyatts. 

So during this fued, Wyatt concedes that Undertaker, fueled by the Urns power is too much for him to handle, and so he "sacrifices" the evil within Harper and Rowan to absorb for himself. With that additional strength he overthrows Undertaker and comes into possession with the Urn, connecting with it and destroying Undertaker once and for all at Survivor Series. The same place it all began, Wyatt becomes the new incarnation of Undertaker but one driven by his own personality and such.

Rowan and Harper can seperate and Harper can prosper whereas Rowan... who knows.

But yeah make it real fantasy driven, suspend the belief of the audience and forget the reality era stuff for this one fued.

I dunno haha, just a quick collection of ideas.

EDIT: This was supposed to be in another thread.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cindel25

"Failed to adapt"
"Failed to adapt"
"Failed to adapt"
"Failed to adapt"
"Failed to adapt"
"Failed to adapt"
"Failed to adapt"


















































Bane boo, So Sorry...real life ain't shit. The story is done. :woolcock


----------



## Telos

An oldie but a goodie






(Wait for it)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So I read Smackdown spoilers... Looks like I'm gonna be sneaking that shit at work on my phone, headphones in.... :lmao


----------



## Beatles123

So...The shield gets to borrow HHH's shovel? GOAT


----------



## Belladonna29

Some belated Shield thoughts this week:

1.) Loved The Shield's promo on Monday. I thought they all sounded good, but Dean's 'do we sound humbled' ranting was beyond awesome. Some of the other blogs I frequent insisted that Seth 'spoke too long/sounded awkward' but I thought he was fine and spoke for 3 minutes tops (how did those fans sit through the 20 minute opening promos of the Attitude Era--IDK ::shrugs: Hopefully none of them catch whatever HHH had on Monday because damn did he sound sick!

2.) Sound like SD is going go be fun 

On a couple of dirtsheet rumors:
3.) If Batista is really 'taking a break' after ER, so this feud will basically be done, our boys *better* go over at the ppv. No excuses. WWE Creative better not f**k this up.

4.) Speaking of possibly f**cking up things, supposedly Bray might turn face soon...WHY?

5.) As some who who grew up watching NWA/WCW I can say that a well-booked War Games match is captivating to say the least. And since it hasn't been done in ages on tv, it would seem fresh too. There's bound to be some clips on YouTube. I remember watching Sting's Squadron vs. Dangerous Alliance when I was a kid--mullets everywhere. EVERYWHERE :lmao

6.)And finally, I'm usually 'whatevs' about selfies, but Roman's Twitter this week :ex::agree:


----------



## Wynter

Are these legit?


----------



## Banez

First one needs a shovel instead of a sledgehammer... kidding! :lol


----------



## RevisIsland

WynterWarm12 said:


> Are these legit?



Where did you find them?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I'm proud of myself people, everyone marking out left, right and centre everywhere for the shield in the Smackdown spoilers and I've resisted the temptation and not read one spoiler. It's hard, I'm white knuckling it in fact, but holding on :zayn3



WynterWarm12 said:


> Are these legit?


Not sure but those are cool, there's a lot of fan made ones floating around though so can never tell the difference. 

I always loved those PPV WWE posters. If they ever sold them I'd pay good money for some classics actually :vince$


----------



## Creative name

I don't know why it took me so long to order these two Tyler Black (Seth Rollins) DVDs but I can't wait for them to arrive!



> Debuting in blood and controversy, Tyler Black made an immediate impact on the Ring of Honor landscape when he, along with The Age of The Fall, strung Jay Briscoe up from the ceiling in Chicago Ridge. From that day until their parting, Black & The AotF reigned terror over ROH and the likes of The Briscoes and Steen & Generico. Yet in the midst of the chaos, as he stood alone in matches against Bryan Danielson, Austin Aries, and perhaps most importantly, ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness, it became evident that Black was something special.
> 
> 
> Every bit as resilient as he was athletic, Tyler Black proved just as comfortable soaring through the air as he was grappling on the mat and his career was a true trial by fire as he battled against the absolute best from the moment he debuted. This 2-Disc DVD collection contains 18 complete matches tracing Tyler's Ring of Honor history from his debut at Man Up through his ROH Tag Title reigns, his career making World Title challenges against Nigel, and his violent break from The AotF. Tyler Black came to ROH an outcast but slowly earned the respect of fans & peers alike.
> 
> 
> Not only was it the name of one devastating move but you could even believe that, for wrestling, Tyler Black was indeed God's Last Gift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disc 1
> 
> 1. Age of the Fall debut...Man Up 9/15/07
> 
> 2. Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs, & The Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans & Irish Airborne...Man Up 9/15/07
> 
> 3. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus...Undeniable 10/6/07
> 
> 4. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries...Unscripted III 12/1/07
> 
> 5. Closing minutes of Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (World Tag Team Title Match)...Final Battle 2007 12/30/07
> 
> 6. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe, Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer, and Jack Evans & Jigsaw (World Tag Title Ultimate Endurance Match)…Proving Ground 1/11/08
> 
> 7. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson...Breakout 1/25/08
> 
> 8. Closing minutes of Tyler Black vs. Delirious vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki (Winner Gets A World Title Shot)...Take No Prisoners 3/16/08
> 
> 9. Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness (ROH World Title Match)...Take No Prisoners 3/16/08
> 
> 10. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jay & Mark Briscoe (Relaxed Rules Match)...Supercard of Honor III 3/29/08
> 
> 11. Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson...Southern Navigation 5/9/08
> 
> 12. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico (World Tag Team Title Tournament Finals)...Up For Grabs 6/608
> 
> 13. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries (World Tag Team Title Match)...Respect Is Earned II 6/7/08
> 
> 
> Disc 2
> 
> 14. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki (World Tag Team Title Match)...Fueling The Fire 8/1/08
> 
> 15. Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH World Title Elimination Match)...Death Before Dishonor VI 8/2/08
> 
> 16. Tyler Black vs. El Generico...Night of the Butcher II 8/16/08
> 
> 17. Closing minutes of Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico...Driven 2008 9/19/08
> 
> 18. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries...Wrestling At the Gateway 12/5/08
> 
> 19. Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries...Final Battle 2008 12/27/08 (include post match)
> 
> 20. Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness (Non Title Match)...Full Circle 1/16/09
> 
> 21. Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn...Motor City Madness 2009 1/30/09
> 
> 22. Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards...Proving Ground 2009 Night 1 2/6/09
> 
> 23. Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs...ROH on HDNet Vol. 1





> Exploding into Ring of Honor with The Age of The Fall as an agent of change, Tyler Black rose from the ashes of that group to become a respected champion and ultimately a reviled villain.
> 
> 
> 
> This 2-Disc DVD set chronicles the 2nd half of Tyler's ROH career as battles with Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong, and Austin Aries honed him from merely a top prospect into a man worthy of carrying the most prestigious championship in all of professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> It is also a chronicle of how success can change a man from a fierce representative of honor to one motivated by greed and self-preservation. Regardless of his motivations though, and in spite of his personal transformation, one thing that never changed was the pure talent of Tyler Black. Kevin Steen, Davey Richards, Chris Hero, Christopher Daniels; they all can testify to his abilities and this collection of matches will show the world how Tyler Black rose from the fall…
> 
> 
> 
> Disc 1
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Steel Cage Match)…Violent Tendencies…6/26/09
> 
> Tyler Black vs. KENTA End Of An Age…6/27/09
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson ROH on HDNet #18
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (Survival of the Fittest 2009 Final Fall) Survival of the Fittest 2009…10/10/09
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries 8th Anniversary Show…2/13/10
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (World Title Match)…The Big Bang…4/3/10
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero (World Title Match)Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2…4/24/10
> 
> 
> 
> Disc 2
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (World Title Match)…Supercard of Honor V…5/8/10
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (World Title Match)…Death Before Dishonor VII…6/19/10
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (World Title Match)…Salvation…7/24/10
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards Tag Wars 2010…8/28/10
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels Fade to Black…9/10/10
> 
> Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ROH on HDNet #78


----------



## Joshi Judas

Those are legit. Poor Seth not being featured in the MITB poster.


----------



## Wynter

I saw it on Reddit and Tumblr. I just want to know if it's legit or not :hmm:

Didn't see it on wwe.com

Cause, if they are legit, why is Big Show overstaying ass there and not Seth :lol


----------



## Cesaro316

I cant wait for them to split so Ambrose can show his true potential. The Shield as a unit are strengthening both Rollins and Reigns but holding Ambrose back.


----------



## Wynter

Someone on Reddit delivered for you, Banez :lol



Spoiler


----------



## Joshi Judas

More importantly, HHH is featured in both posters. Could Evolution stay on without Batista after all?


----------



## RevisIsland

I've seen those PPV posters posted on other forums and reddit but I don't know where people are getting them from. Would be nice if they linked to an official WWE source.


----------



## Shenroe

Cesaro316 said:


> I cant wait for them to split so Ambrose can show his true potential. The Shield as a unit are strengthening both Rollins and Reigns but holding Ambrose back.


It allowed him to build a decent body, but yeah i agree, he would have probably fare good either way


----------



## PUNKY

Spoiler:  I don't know why but this made me laugh



Found it on tumblr obviously.


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Someone on Reddit delivered for you, Banez :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


love it! :lmao


----------



## cindel25

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Those are legit. Poor Seth not being featured in the MITB poster.



Aww SLUTTY BUSSY not on the poster :argh:


----------



## Frantics

Oh shit, my man Ambrose possibly in another money in the bank match...WEEEE, love it, get to see him get all violent and go all crazy with the ladders and weapons ; D, reminds me of his Indy ladder days, Jesus that man was brutal, I know they won't make him as brutal, but maybe we get to see him more sadistic , and also why is Big show's ass on there, put Seth in, I mean after all Trips, you did say that the shield make you the proudest...tssk tssk


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Seth is not in the poster :sad:

Left = Faces (Bray and Cesaro?) 
Right = Heel


----------



## Bushmaster

Found myself "arguing" with someone who said Seth Rollins is John Morrison bad on the mic :jordan4 it's amazing how no matter how much he has improved some will think he's still awful.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Those are legit. Poor Seth not being featured in the MITB poster.


Seth needs to show up and Blackout everyone on that poster (except Dean and Roman because I can't yet).



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler:  I don't know why but this made me laugh
> 
> 
> 
> Found it on tumblr obviously.


:lmao

@cindel


----------



## Belladonna29

SoupBro said:


> Found myself "arguing" with someone who said Seth Rollins is John Morrison had on the mic :jordan4 it's amazing how no matter how much he has improved some will think he's still awful.


That's a reach. Seth doesn't sound as ultra-confident as Ambrose and doesn't get as many kickass lines as Reigns, but he's not nearly as awkward as Morrison sounded from time to time. And honestly, Morrison got way better before he left, but the narrative of him being a 'bad promo guy' stuck because people are lazy and wanted to knock him for something.


----------



## Joshi Judas

SoupBro said:


> Found myself "arguing" with someone who said Seth Rollins is John Morrison had on the mic :jordan4 it's amazing how no matter how much he has improved some will think he's still awful.



:lmao :lmao

That was a better promo than Randy Orton's cut in the last 4-5 years. Better than any Daniel Bryan has cut on the main roster :draper2


----------



## Ace

Ambrose and Rollins are being wasted 

Just Roman's henchmen right now


----------



## Bushmaster

Punk Fan said:


> Ambrose and Rollins are being wasted
> 
> Just Roman's henchmen right now


They've been doing somewhat of a better job letting Dean and Seth shine, I hope my opinion doesn't change after Smackdown though. No doubt they looked useless and like henchman after SS when WWE was all focused on making Reigns look the best, things changed alittle bit once they had their meeting in SD and got in the same page again.


----------



## jamal.

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> That was a better promo than Randy Orton's cut in the last 4-5 years. Better than any Daniel Bryan has cut on the main roster :draper2


I dunno about that, that promo from Bryan on Raw before Summerslam last year was pretty killer.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah you get the point :lol Not knocking Bryan here, but Seth's been more consistent with his mic work imo.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Bryan is underrated on th mic, he's no wyatt/ambrose, but he fill his charcter, "the ultimate underdog".

Talking about promos, Ambrose should have been the last talking during RAW, his promo had the most impact, Reigns is green on the mic, he seems like he tries to have impact but only by forcing his voice. Impact is also in the words you use.


----------



## Shenroe

Nah that was reigns best promo by far IMO.


----------



## Ace

You can only play out that underdog tag for so long before you become a hated dynasty :cena2


----------



## midnightmischief

ok, slightly off topic but still involves the shield a bit....

I just love these vids this person does and the shield is featured quite heavily in this one... plus the wyatts make a few cameos now.

here is the latest wwe crack vid from you tube for everyone to have a laugh at...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Media Row Interview..... After Ambrose dragged his ass outta bed :lmao 
Looking interested as always :lol :lol

http://vimeo.com/92819070


----------



## Frico

When Main Event was highlighting the Evolution/Shield segment they showed bits of HHH, Orton and Batista all talking. Shield on the other hand? Only Reigns...:side:


----------



## Bearodactyl

Oh DeanAmbroseNet Vimeo, you always come through for me!! Time to watch some Backstage Pass-y goodness!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

I guess there's a first time for everything- a friend of mine mailed me a link to a fanfic which is a cross between the Western and Supernatural genre :lol

The synopsis reads: 

"Ten years after the War between the States, the country is still in turmoil. Out west, US Deputy Marshals Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose are sent out to bring in the deadly outlaws known as the Wyatt Family. But nothing is as it seems and soon they are caught up in the supernatural war between demons and humans. Contains violence and swearing."

Was bored at work so went ahead and read the first few chapters :lol Not bad. HHH is the District Judge who got his position by marrying Stephanie and he keeps sending the boys on dangerous missions :lol Mark is the town Undertaker who's the only one unafraid of the Authority. Interesting :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I guess there's a first time for everything- a friend of mine mailed me a link to a fanfic which is a cross between the Western and Supernatural genre :lol
> 
> The synopsis reads:
> 
> *"Ten years after the War between the States, the country is still in turmoil. Out west, US Deputy Marshals Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose are sent out to bring in the deadly outlaws known as the Wyatt Family. But nothing is as it seems and soon they are caught up in the supernatural war between demons and humans. Contains violence and swearing."*
> 
> Was bored at work so went ahead and read the first few chapters :lol Not bad. HHH is the District Judge who got his position by marrying Stephanie and he keeps sending the boys on dangerous missions :lol Mark is the town Undertaker who's the only one unafraid of the Authority. Interesting :lmao



NOW THAT. it's the type of fan-fic I would read. No pointless gay porn and shit.


----------



## Blommen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I guess there's a first time for everything- a friend of mine mailed me a link to a fanfic which is a cross between the Western and Supernatural genre :lol
> 
> The synopsis reads:
> 
> "Ten years after the War between the States, the country is still in turmoil. Out west, US Deputy Marshals Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose are sent out to bring in the deadly outlaws known as the Wyatt Family. But nothing is as it seems and soon they are caught up in the supernatural war between demons and humans. Contains violence and swearing."
> 
> Was bored at work so went ahead and read the first few chapters :lol Not bad. HHH is the District Judge who got his position by marrying Stephanie and he keeps sending the boys on dangerous missions :lol Mark is the town Undertaker who's the only one unafraid of the Authority. Interesting :lmao


that actually does sound incredibly badass. strangely though, for some reason i can't help imagining it in a fallout kind of setting.


----------



## cindel25

Sparrow boo: Check your twitter

Banez boo: Check your PM

I want to watch smackdown...NOW. I know someone here got a link.


----------



## Bearodactyl

cindel25 said:


> Sparrow boo: Check your twitter
> 
> Banez boo: Check your PM
> 
> I want to watch smackdown...NOW. I know someone here got a link.


If you find one let me know? My search has not been very effective thusfar.... and I, just like you, am not feeling very patient today :


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I guess there's a first time for everything- a friend of mine mailed me a link to a fanfic which is a cross between the Western and Supernatural genre :lol
> 
> The synopsis reads:
> 
> "Ten years after the War between the States, the country is still in turmoil. Out west, US Deputy Marshals Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose are sent out to bring in the deadly outlaws known as the Wyatt Family. But nothing is as it seems and soon they are caught up in the supernatural war between demons and humans. Contains violence and swearing."
> 
> Was bored at work so went ahead and read the first few chapters :lol Not bad. HHH is the District Judge who got his position by marrying Stephanie and he keeps sending the boys on dangerous missions :lol Mark is the town Undertaker who's the only one unafraid of the Authority. Interesting :lmao


Can I get a link to this? :lol



DareDevil said:


> NOW THAT. it's the type of fan-fic I would read. No pointless gay porn and shit.


Shameless plug--I wrote one where Roman opens a hair salon. Just pure crack :lol If you want to give it a go I have a link in my sig  It also stars Seth, Dean, Fandango, Adam Rose, Corey Graves, Trips, Steph, the Wyatts, Bryan, Paige, and Summer Rae.


----------



## Tambrose

midnightmischief said:


> ok, slightly off topic but still involves the shield a bit....
> 
> I just love these vids this person does and the shield is featured quite heavily in this one... plus the wyatts make a few cameos now.
> 
> here is the latest wwe crack vid from you tube for everyone to have a laugh at...


"You must spread rep around..." :side:

Holy crap that video is awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## tbp82

What do you guys think of this for Roman's post-shield or singles career attire?

1.) Keep the same pants and boots he has now.

2.) Lose the vest from the top and go with something in the same style but a singlet top.


----------



## tbp82

tbp82 said:


> What do you guys think of this for Roman's post-shield or singles career attire?
> 
> 1.) Keep the same pants and boots he has now.
> 
> 2.) Lose the vest from the top and go with something in the same style but a singlet top.


Basically this http://www.obsessedwithwrestling.com/pictures/k/kevinnash/42.jpg but with pants similiar to what he has now with The Shield and top with Roman or Reigns on it.


----------



## DareDevil

JacqSparrow said:


> Can I get a link to this? :lol
> Shameless plug--I wrote one where Roman opens a hair salon. Just pure crack :lol If you want to give it a go I have a link in my sig  It also stars Seth, Dean, Fandango, Adam Rose, Corey Graves, Trips, Steph, the Wyatts, Bryan, Paige, and Summer Rae.


Ok, Jacqiee, when I have time, I'll read it then tell you what I thought of it.


----------



## Deptford

No gay sex = I will probably read it too, jacq


----------



## Frico

New Rollins interview:

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2014/04/22/21620381.html


> Seth Rollins 'excited' that The Shield are babyfaces
> 
> 
> By GREG OLIVER - Producer, SLAM! Wrestling
> 
> Seth Rollins and The Shield follow in the grand tradition of such greats as Dick the Bruiser and Jake "The Snake" Roberts, wrestlers who started out as villains but through time became beloved by the fans.
> 
> It's just a process that happens a lot quicker in this day and age.
> 
> Shortly before Monday Night Raw in Baltimore, Rollins talked to SLAM! Wrestling about The Shield as babyfaces.
> 
> "It's just how things happen," Rollins said. "It's been an interesting transformation, I suppose. But to be honest with you, we really haven't done much different. We just started targeting different people, I suppose. By that association, the fans just started to get with us. It's been fun. It's been a side to take for sure, but I think it's something that we're all pretty excited about."
> 
> Rollins and his brothers in The Shield -- Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns -- are firmly a part of a new generation of WWE stars pushing the envelope, not content to wait their turn.
> 
> "I think that with this new generation of guys, you talk about the Wyatt Family, you can talk about Daniel Bryan, the Usos, you can throw Cesaro in there. There's this next generation of dudes who are hungry, man," Rollins said. "The Shield, coming into WWE, we wanted to change what was going on. We had seen the business stagnate for a good five years at least. Just guys not coming in being hungry, and not wanting to make change, not wanting to ruffle any feathers, feeling like they're walking on eggshells. Myself, Ambrose and Reigns, we were never like that. We're all alpha males, that type personality.
> 
> "We all want to be the best, be number one. From the very outset, we were just going to work harder than everybody else, put on better matches than everybody else, cut better promos than everybody else, be more interesting than everybody else. We didn't really care who that pissed off. I think that attitude resonated with a lot of other guys that we came across, especially in developmental -- and they brought that attitude up here with them. It's really a great time to be a WWE fan, because you've got a lot of very invested performers who are willing to make that sacrifice, to make that change."
> 
> From one former Ring of Honor World champion (when Rollins was Tyler Black) to another (when Bryan was "American Dragon" Bryan Danielson), Rollins is a fan and a friend of Daniel Bryan.
> 
> "People say he ascended so quickly, but he's been in WWE for what, four years now? And before that he was on the indies for over decade," said Rollins. "He's a guy who, if anybody's put in the time, it's him; if anybody's had a slow build to where they're at, it's him. It definitely seems like a skyrocket, just because of all the attention the Yes Movement has gathered, the way he's been positioned over the last six months particularly. But like I said, he's worked so hard, and I'm super happy for him. He deserves it. I'm real proud of him as a performer and as a friend."
> 
> Rollins doesn't deny that he and Bryan have walked similar routes.
> 
> "The lifestyle, the paths we've taken, have put us in the same perspective. We kind of see through the same eyes a bit. Like I said, I just really appreciate all he's been through. He's been a guy that's been there through most of my career. Wherever I've worked, he's always been someone's who helped me out and been a major part in my development. I'm just super happy for him, man, and hope that he can make the most of his title run. He's definitely had a run for the ages."
> 
> Many pundits point to Roman Reigns as the Next Big Thing, a breakout star from the A'noai family of wrestlers just waiting for his chance.
> 
> Rollins doesn't disagree, and explains how Reigns has learned from Ambrose and Rollins, both veterans of the indy wrestling scene.
> 
> "He's smart enough to listen. He's smart enough to pay attention and pick up little things," Rollins said of Reigns. "He's someone who's a student of the game. He played football before he got here. He didn't spend as much time doing this as we had, but it's in his blood. His family's a huge part of this business. He's just a guy who's built for it. It's just part of him. We spend a lot of time in the car and a lot of time in the ring together, and stuff like that, so if he's not learning, then something's not right. But I think it's pretty clear that over the past 18 months that we've been teamed up up here that his progression and his development has been accelerated, to say the least."
> 
> The trio can only get better with top-of-the-card billing, such as the Extreme Rules pay-per-view bout with The Shield against Evolution (Triple H, Randy Orton and Batista).
> Rollins admits to being a fan of Evolution's back in the day.
> 
> "How could you not be? You've got past, present and future, with Ric Flair in the original incarnation. All the success that those guys have had is proof that Evolution was a successful stable in its time. I think the fact that they have banded back together to have match with The Shield and try to take us on is proof that we are also an extremely successful stable, and hopefully not just now, but for a long time."
> 
> In his earlier days, when he was Tyler Black in Ring of Honor, Rollins was a part of a faction called The Age of the Fall.
> 
> The Shield is another faction, and Rollins talked about the differences between working as a unit compared to on one's own.
> 
> "It's something that I've kind of grown accustomed to a little bit; it's almost like a comfort zone kind of thing," he said of teaming up with multiple partners. "It's definitely different than working by yourself, because there's so many moving parts. Especially in a six-man tag match, you've really got to be aware of what's going on, not just for yourself, but for everybody else in the ring. You've got to play off each other's strengths, and weaknesses too, which is different than being out there by yourself. It's a whole different ballgame, but we've definitely perfected the art, I'd say."
> 
> While not always perfectly neat, Rollins' hair is worth a mention. With his long, dark hair dyed a yellowish blond on his right side, he stands out in a cookie-cutter world of wrestlers.
> 
> It's not a backstage before Raw dye job either.
> 
> "No man, my girlfriend's a hairstylist, actually, so it's worked out well," chuckled Rollins to conclude the interview. "We do it at home every so often. You can kind of tell when I'm on the road too long and the roots start to show. But yeah, she does it every month or two. It is what it is, just a way to stand out. It's starting to come up with some serious breakage up front though. We'll see how long it lasts. We've been doing it for about two years now."


----------



## DareDevil

Frico said:


> New Rollins interview:
> 
> http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2014/04/22/21620381.html





> Seth Rollins excited that The Shield are now babyfaces.


That's it!, that's all, that wins it, is the summary of his life. All, of you can go home now.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> While not always perfectly neat, Rollins' hair is worth a mention. With his long, dark hair dyed a yellowish blond on his right side, he stands out in a cookie-cutter world of wrestlers.


:lmao

Hard to tell if Seth has black hair with a side of blonde or blonde with a side of black.


----------



## Banez

Tomorrow is friday and we can finally watch what goes down on Smackdown :cheer


----------



## Joshi Judas

Excellent Rollins interview. Have said it before and will say it again, he's one of the most intelligent and well spoken members of the roster.


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> Ok, Jacqiee, when I have time, I'll read it then tell you what I thought of it.


Thanks Vicky and Deppie! :dance Hope you guys enjoy! It's actually just starting out, but I try to update weekly 



> While not always perfectly neat, Rollins' hair is worth a mention. With his long, dark hair dyed a yellowish blond on his right side, he stands out in a cookie-cutter world of wrestlers.
> 
> It's not a backstage before Raw dye job either.
> 
> "No man, my girlfriend's a hairstylist, actually, so it's worked out well," chuckled Rollins to conclude the interview. "We do it at home every so often. You can kind of tell when I'm on the road too long and the roots start to show. But yeah, she does it every month or two. It is what it is, just a way to stand out. It's starting to come up with some serious breakage up front though. We'll see how long it lasts. We've been doing it for about two years now."


OH GOOD, he knows how bad his hair looks :lol For crying out loud, Seth, stop before you go bald on one side of your head.

Ahem. Excellent interview as always by Seth!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Frico said:


> New Rollins interview:
> 
> http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2014/04/22/21620381.html


Great interview
The way he talks about Bryan. I really love all the Indy guys man. I like to think they have their own kliq. 



> It's starting to come up with some serious breakage up front though. We'll see how long it lasts.


:faint: :lmao :lmao :lmao 
CINDELLLL..
ZEROOOOO

WHERE ARE YOU?!

:lmao :lmao

All Leighla's gotta do Rollins is give you a truck load of this for whilst your on the road and you're set, kiddo


----------



## Joshi Judas

If Bryan's kinda a mentor for Rollins, he can only get even better in the ring. What a great thought that is :banderas :banderas

I really want a Bryan vs Rollins ppv match once Rollins has established himself as a bigger player.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> If Bryan's kinda a mentor for Rollins, he can only get even better in the ring. What a great thought that is :banderas :banderas
> 
> I really want a Bryan vs Rollins ppv match once Rollins has established himself as a bigger player.


This would be an absolute dream match :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Banez

no love for Bryan vs. Ambrose?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JacqSparrow said:


> This would be an absolute dream match :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


It would be an absolute dream of a match because they can read it other so well. Nothing better than a match that flows, glides and is just a breeze to watch. 

I dipped into some FCW today and watched an old Rollins/Ambrose match up and they match wrestled at the beginning (from like June 2012) for a good 10 minutes and it was just :banderas

Sometimes its just nice to watch the ebbs and flows of a match how they pick up at certain points and then trail off - like the momentum as reached the right peak for that picture time in the entire match.

I'm just rambling now but sometimes wrestling is just mesmerising really


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bryan vs Ambrose would be great too but Ambrose's dream opponent took his ball and went home 

Rollins and Bryan though :banderas


----------



## cindel25

Several announcements:

1. I'm stilling looking for smackdown link. Hoes get to work!
2. Sparrow vs Cindel Twitter war. 
3. Sparrow is officially Team Money Team. Sorry Slutty Bussy, you have NO ONE now. 
4. Evolution still sucks with their AARP asses. 




tylermoxreigns said:


> Great interview
> :faint: :lmao :lmao :lmao
> CINDELLLL..
> ZEROOOOO
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU?!
> 
> :lmao :lmao
> 
> All Leighla's gotta do Rollins is give you a truck load of this for whilst your on the road and you're set, kiddo



FACT: Slutty Bussy is LAZY!
FACT: Flawless hair takes good care of his top quality silky remy.

Slutty Bussy knows about his struggle edges but can't bother to do anything about it while Flawless hair got a haircut tells me one thing: He gets a GOLD STAR.










SLUTTY BUSSY YOU NEED MORE PEOPLE! GET YO LIFE!


----------



## Banez

cindel25 said:


> 1. I'm stilling looking for smackdown link. Hoes get to work!


Can't get you link any earlier until it's aired on Australia atleast


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> It would be an absolute dream of a match because they can read it other so well. Nothing better than a match that flows, glides and is just a breeze to watch.
> 
> I dipped into some FCW today and watched an old Rollins/Ambrose match up and they match wrestled at the beginning (from like June 2012) for a good 10 minutes and it was just :banderas
> 
> Sometimes its just nice to watch the ebbs and flows of a match how they pick up at certain points and then trail off - like the momentum as reached the right peak for that picture time in the entire match.
> 
> I'm just rambling now but sometimes wrestling is just mesmerising really


Seth/Dean in FCW was wrestling heaven. I'll never get over that 30-minute Iron Man match.



cindel25 said:


> Several announcements:
> 
> 1. I'm stilling looking for smackdown link. Hoes get to work!
> 2. Sparrow vs Cindel Twitter war.
> 3. Sparrow is officially Team Money Team. Sorry Slutty Bussy, you have NO ONE now.
> 4. Evolution still sucks with their AARP asses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT: Slutty Bussy is LAZY!
> FACT: Flawless hair takes good care of his top quality silky remy.
> 
> Slutty Bussy knows about his struggle edges but can't bother to do anything about it while Flawless hair got a haircut tells me one thing: He gets a GOLD STAR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLUTTY BUSSY YOU NEED MORE PEOPLE! GET YO LIFE!


NO!!!! I will never forsake my team!(I told you, I fed all those cookies to Sethie like the sweet little puppy he is ) 

He just needs the input of a good team member...like me


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Pretty sure I'm still Team Slutty Bussy. 

Us sluts have to stick together, after all.


----------



## Spicoli

midnightmischief said:


> ok, slightly off topic but still involves the shield a bit....
> 
> I just love these vids this person does and the shield is featured quite heavily in this one... plus the wyatts make a few cameos now.
> 
> here is the latest wwe crack vid from you tube for everyone to have a laugh at...


Dean as Cartman :lmao :lmao :lmao I can't even deal with that LOL


----------



## PUNKY

Spicoli said:


> Dean as Cartman :lmao :lmao :lmao I can't even deal with that LOL


You know whoever made those vids is a genius. I've seen quite a few of the wwe ones but there's also specific shield ones. I linked one a while back but they haven't done a new shield one since. 

EDIT for anyone that hasn't seen them just search the shield crack vid on youtube, there's 2 of them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Punky your sig is ridiculously huge :lmao Not that I mind, just an observation 

Didn't realize it earlier coz was busy in that thread :lol


Also been seeing a lot of Wargames discussion lately and many are unfamiliar with the concept so here you go- Sting's Squadron vs The Dangerous Alliance (managed by Paul E Dangerously whose client conquered the streak )

xz7btc


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> CINDELLLL..
> ZEROOOOO
> 
> WHERE ARE YOU?!
> 
> :lmao :lmao


What the fuck kinda hair stylist is she? Number one rule of hairstyling: if it's causing the client damage or loss then stop it!! Or is she going to continue to bleach that poor boys hair until it all falls off or he has to rock a shaved side because it's all broken off :no: And then it looks crusty dry on top of it as if it has never met a deep conditioner or hot oil treatment. So much fail all around. Seth do yourself a favour and find yourself a legit salon.


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Punky your sig is ridiculously huge :lmao Not that I mind, just an observation
> 
> Didn't realize it earlier coz was busy in that thread :lol


lol yeah i might change it later anyway, i get bored too easily. Oh god i know that thread, driving me insane. Some of the crazies in there fpalm :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> lol yeah i might change it later anyway, i get bored too easily. Oh god i know that thread, driving me insane. Some of the crazies in there fpalm :lmao



Needn't change it's quite good. I just remember it wasnt loading due to it's size one time :lmao

Yeah I'm taking a break from that thread. Chances are there will be a few new ones tomorrow fpalm


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> What the fuck kinda hair stylist is she? Number one rule of hairstyling: if it's causing the client damage or loss then stop it!! Or is she going to continue to bleach that poor boys hair until it all falls off or he has to rock a shaved side because it's all broken off :no: And then it looks crusty dry on top of it as if it has never met a deep conditioner or hot oil treatment. So much fail all around. Seth do yourself a favour and find yourself a legit salon.


*Sigh* This site is maddening! When I pressed the 'Go Advanced' button when replying, it bounced me to another thread.


----------



## Tru365

@Zero:

Thank you for saying this!  Was worried it would come of as me being a hater if I said anything. LOL.

I don't know anything about coloring hair. Which is safer to do? Dye it or bleach it blonde? Wouldn't dyeing it be less strenuous on the hair?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Tru365 said:


> Thank you for saying this!  Was worried it would come of as me being a hater if I said anything. LOL.
> 
> I don't know anything about coloring hair. Which is safer to do? Dye it or bleach it blonde? Wouldn't dyeing it be less strenuous on the hair?


You can't dye hair blonde. You have to strip it of its original colour (the bleaching) and then add the desired hair dye. However to get that white blond look like Seth's and Ziggler's you have to completely strip the hair and then tone it to keep the colour. Hair becomes extremely fragile when it's stripped as has to be pampered and kept conditioned or else it's going to break off or look like a fried mess.

And also I don't care if ppl call me a hater or whatever. If the job was being done properly I wouldn't have had anything to say. The fact that people on different message boards, tumblr and all across the internet are asking what's wrong with his hair and suggesting treatments means that it's noticeable and obviously something has gone wrong.


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> You can't dye hair blonde. You have to strip it of its original colour (the bleaching) and then add the desired hair dye. However to get that white blond look like Seth's and Ziggler's you have to completely strip the hair and then tone it to keep the colour. Hair becomes extremely fragile when it's stripped as has to be pampered and kept conditioned or else it's going to break off or look like a fried mess.
> 
> And also I don't care if ppl call me a hater or whatever. If the job was being done properly I wouldn't have had anything to say. The fact that people on different message boards, tumblr and all across the internet are asking what's wrong with his hair and suggesting treatments means that it's noticeable and obviously something has gone wrong.


I like your bluntness. We'll get along just fine 

Thanks for clarifying. I knew some about the stripping part but not about toning it, so thanks for that bit of knowledge. He's been doing the coloring thing for a couple years now right? It hasn't looked this way before. So perhaps the onus is on him? The majority of the wrestlers wet their hair before matches, especially The Shield. Since they perform so often now (not like in NXT), the hair-wetting has increased substantially from their FCW/NXT days.

As evidenced by the dryness/fluffiness of their hair (except Flawless Hair of course), something tells me Seth and Dean most times just let their hair air dry, and don't use anything in it. Sometimes it seems as if nary a brush or comb has touched those heads in days. LOL.


----------



## PUNKY

Spoiler: major monday night raw spoiler



took this from another thread.

*Ric Flair has been booked to return to WWE this Monday on Raw in St. Louis, PWInsider.com has confirmed with multiple sources within the company.

Obviously, with Evolution having been reunited, the obvious role for him is clear.* Ambrose and flair on the mic possibly ? :mark::mark::mark:



:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Wynter

Okay, if the spoilers are true.



Spoiler:  Possible Raw Spoilers



Flair is booked for Monday :mark: :mark: :mark: we just might get Flair vs Ambrose on the mic bitchessssss :homer




EDIT: God damn you Punky :cuss:! You got here before me :lmao

EDIT 2: Can we take the time to kiss Triple H's ass for a bit. This man is pulling out all the stops to make this feud as awesome as possible. Making sure our boys are elevated baybay! :banderas


----------



## Deptford

Flair and Ambrose both need to get drunk together and cut promos. That is all. I could give a fuck about evolution :lol


----------



## Telos

LOVE IT... WWE is shining a big old spotlight on The Shield and basically telling the fans, "Pay very, VERY close attention to these three guys."


----------



## Tru365

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Spoiler: major monday night raw spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> took this from another thread.
> 
> *Ric Flair has been booked to return to WWE this Monday on Raw in St. Louis, PWInsider.com has confirmed with multiple sources within the company.
> 
> Obviously, with Evolution having been reunited, the obvious role for him is clear.* Ambrose and flair on the mic possibly ? :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:


Hi! 

I would flip if this were true. I just hope he's in a good place right now for an on-air appearance, we know he's been having a hard time lately.

I'd been wracking my brain since late last year of who Ambrose reminded me of, then it came to me... Flair. The same in-ring style and pacing of their matches. Them taking all of their opponents offense, then finding a spot to rally back for a victory.

Their other similarity is outside the ring. The same frenetic intensity, especially 2003 Flair. Right when he was managing HHH and JUST before they officially debuted Evolution.


----------



## midnightmischief

Spicoli said:


> Dean as Cartman :lmao :lmao :lmao I can't even deal with that LOL


It suits him so well lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

....Guys :banderas :banderas :banderas :lenny kada


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT 2: Can we take the time to kiss Triple H's ass for a bit. This man is pulling out all the stops to make this feud as awesome as possible. Making sure our boys are elevated baybay! :banderas


You know what? Trips is an alright guy in my books. 









He is truly doing what's best for business.


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> ....Guys :banderas :banderas :banderas :lenny kada


my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Telos

Does anyone have a link to the "all the tickets" promo he did as Jon Moxley? I know I've seen it before but I can't find it now. :aries2


----------



## Shenroe

Telos said:


> Does anyone have a link to the "all the tickets" promo he did as Jon Moxley? I know I've seen it before but I can't find it now. :aries2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drb41gl1XBs&list=PLm5bjd2Ij5D9v3N9fVhxWie7jKKQwchgz


----------



## Tru365

WynterWarm12 said:


> ....Guys :banderas :banderas :banderas :lenny kada


This is reinforcing what I've been thinking and what I posted above! They're similar creatures. If Flair is on his game Monday, the interaction between them could be EPIC!


----------



## Wynter

Just imagine if Dean was full crazy already.

Drunk as fuck Flair vs Out of his mind Dean :banderas

but fuck it, this will be just as awesome! :dance

Man, Triple H really loves these guys and will make them stars if he has anything to do with it. They really are in good hands. 

They're even risking bringing Flair's crazy ass live on tv just to make the feud that much more epic.

And that SmackDown? Oh boy, this feud is just kada. I hope it does last a couple months. They didn't let Wyatts vs Shield get the time it deserved, don't deprive us of this WWE :banderas


----------



## Telos

Shenroe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drb41gl1XBs&list=PLm5bjd2Ij5D9v3N9fVhxWie7jKKQwchgz


:rep

ALL the green rep for you


----------



## Shenroe

Telos said:


> :rep
> 
> ALL the green rep for you


Hmm i would have preferred a nice little check but i understand, times are rough, recession and so on. w/e.


----------



## Deptford

I send these hoes out to turn tricks soo much. I know they got $$ for you Shenroe don't let them play you like that


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> You can't dye hair blonde. You have to strip it of its original colour (the bleaching) and then add the desired hair dye. However to get that white blond look like Seth's and Ziggler's you have to completely strip the hair and then tone it to keep the colour. Hair becomes extremely fragile when it's stripped as has to be pampered and kept conditioned or else it's going to break off or look like a fried mess.
> 
> And also I don't care if ppl call me a hater or whatever. If the job was being done properly I wouldn't have had anything to say. The fact that people on different message boards, tumblr and all across the internet are asking what's wrong with his hair and suggesting treatments means that it's noticeable and obviously something has gone wrong.


:lol This. Which is why I've never had the guts to bleach my hair even though I've always wanted red hair.

Sethie, it REALLY wouldn't hurt to slap on a leave-in treatment before you go out there :lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Okay, if the spoilers are true.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Possible Raw Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Flair is booked for Monday :mark: :mark: :mark: we just might get Flair vs Ambrose on the mic bitchessssss :homer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: God damn you Punky :cuss:! You got here before me :lmao
> 
> EDIT 2: Can we take the time to kiss Triple H's ass for a bit. This man is pulling out all the stops to make this feud as awesome as possible. Making sure our boys are elevated baybay! :banderas


Thanks Punky and Wynter!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Trips making dreams all over the world come true :banderas :cheer


----------



## x78

Shenroe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drb41gl1XBs&list=PLm5bjd2Ij5D9v3N9fVhxWie7jKKQwchgz


Promo starting at 9:20 is one of my favorites, I haven't seen it for so long. Good find.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Still no SD international version? I'm feeling very impatient today...

EDIT: Aaaaand there it is!!! Wooohoo, Shield time babaaaaaaay


----------



## Loading....

Just finished watching smackdown. *pants* 

Is orgasming a bannable offence here?


----------



## Tru365

Loading.... said:


> Just finished watching smackdown. *pants*
> 
> Is orgasming a bannable offence here?


You're mean! Don't tease!  Haven't gone on watch-wrestling yet.


----------



## DoubtGin

Time to watch Shield stomping everyone they meet.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdown



Seth is in the middle for the first time :cheer
Dean Ambrose is completely crazy, yet highly fun to watch :lmao

The Shield had a match, they attacked people because of the match.
I did not know that by the spoilers that I read 
The people who wrote the spoilers even confused who spoke in little promo that they had fpalm


----------



## tbp82

SóniaPortugal said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> Seth is in the middle for the first time :cheer
> Dean Ambrose is completely crazy, yet highly fun to watch :lmao
> 
> The Shield had a match, they attacked people because of the match.
> I did not know that by the spoilers that I read
> The people who wrote the spoilers even confused who spoke in little promo that they had fpalm


Expand please.......more detail on certain aspects segements finishes if they was a match.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Expand please.......more detail on certain aspects segements finishes if they was a match.





Spoiler: Smackdown



The Shield had a match against a group of people, so they attacked people throughout the program 
The best part of Smackdown...





Tumblr fanbase I love you guys
People think you guys are crazy, but in reality you guys are the best

There are too many spears at the end


----------



## STEVALD

*http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-smackdown/1551856-watch-wwe-smackdown-4-25-2014-25th-april-2014-hdtv-watch-online-download-*divx*.html


OOOOOOOAAAAAAAARRGGGGHHHHH :reigns*


----------



## DoubtGin

Spoiler: Smackdown




The beatdown of Swagger (superman punch + powerbomb) and 3MB (punching to death) was your standard affair 
:lmao :lmao Dean jumping at Maddox behind the couch. I must say Maddox sold the assault quite well. Looked a bit like they were about to rape him at first :|
:banderas at the powerbomb on Fandango.
Cole casually mentioning Curtis Axel was taken down backstage :lmao :lmao
I agree that the spoilers were a tad bit misleading. There was actually a lengthy 3vs5 match in the end. And it was an impressive showing from The Shield. :lmao at ADR and BNB leaving towards the end. Poor Sandow getting all the beating at the end. Ambrose with more GOAT antics (like trying to slap every opponent before eating the Big Boot) and selling. Really fun match albeit the opponents didn't really look as threatening.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

:topic: Tito Vilanova died
For the family and for FC Barcelona my condolences


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

i'm being a good little girl and not watching till tonight



just sayin....


----------



## xCELLx

The Shield are absolutely FUCKING AWESOME!

I've not marked out like I did during watching smackdown today since Austin was running over everyone back in the day.

These guys are going to just keep getting better and better too, 3 top tier talents with a lot of great years ahead of them.


----------



## JacqSparrow

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i'm being a good little girl and not watching till tonight
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin....












So am I, LMDM, so am I.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

OH LORD JESUS HOLD ME RE: SMACKDOWN



Spoiler: spoiler



Ambrose's 'give me the mic' if you listen closely you can hear it. 
There was something extra about him at this Smackdown taping. Can't quite describe it but when you watch (notice I said WHEN not IF because it really is that good of a SD) you'll see what I mean.

Absolutely loved them beating the living shit outta 3MB. I mean the Maddox segement was A+ with Ambrose jumping over the back of the couch and just attacking but when he started pushing shit onto Mahal and him and Rollins has Mahal and McIntyre on teh crates and were just punching - v. attitude era esc. Have to say LOVED seeing the backstage beat downs. We rarely seem them now so it was exciting and a nice way to break up some blah ring segments (baring the Heyman/Zeb because that was GRRRREEEATT) 

The THIS IS AWESOME chants when they smashed Fandango into the tables from the ramp. :banderas 
Have to admit Shield dragging Fandango along the staging and giving no fucks about it :lmao

The match at the ending was a fantastic showing from The Shield. 

Ambrose works incredibly well with RyBack. 
Seth selling as if he was dead at the end always good stuff
Reigns got his shit in. Looking badass and gliding particularly well into his moves at the end. 

I'm gonna be that fan and say that Ambrose's arse looked spot on in his cargos. Dunno whether he's shrunk them whilst doing laundry because I swear to god they weren't that tight on the ass/thighs before. Unless he has just really filled out :lol but I'm def not complaining 










The beat down on Ambrose was superb :banderas
It's great that they are showcasing him in a vulnerable light here and I think they may have decided that having his beat down is the only way they can gather that sympathy for him that a face needs. He takes the beatings incredibly well and sells just right. The way he sold a kick from Del Rio, just flopping down like a fish was just A+ :banderas

Seth still flapping his gums across the ring. 
I love how even though they are face The Shield haven't lost their badass identity and rawness. 

I'll admit I was screaming at the computer when they were getting all the guys and just dismantling them one by one at the end. I was like "Yeah get this b*****d up aswell, and him, oh and get this idiot up. EAT MAT! YEAH, AND YOU EAT MAT!" :lmao

The little hulk up Ambrose and Rollins do before they both suicide dive is cute. You'll see what I mean. 

Tremendous showing by everyone involved. Have to say you can really see the impact that The Shield have on WWE. They are the talent going forth without question. Really, they scream money both together and individually and that just rarely happens nowadays. Wonderful. 

:banderas


----------



## tbp82

tylermoxreigns said:


> OH LORD JESUS HOLD ME RE: SMACKDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose's 'give me the mic' if you listen closely you can hear it.
> There was something extra about him at this Smackdown taping. Can't quite describe it but when you watch (notice I said WHEN not IF because it really is that good of a SD) you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Absolutely loved them beating the living shit outta 3MB. I mean the Maddox segement was A+ with Ambrose jumping over the back of the couch and just attacking but when he started pushing shit onto Mahal and him and Rollins has Mahal and McIntyre on teh crates and were just punching - v. attitude era esc. Have to say LOVED seeing the backstage beat downs. We rarely seem them now so it was exciting and a nice way to break up some blah ring segments (baring the Heyman/Zeb because that was GRRRREEEATT)
> 
> The THIS IS AWESOME chants when they smashed Fandango into the tables from the ramp. :banderas
> Have to admit Shield dragging Fandango along the staging and giving no fucks about it :lmao
> 
> The match at the ending was a fantastic showing from The Shield.
> 
> Ambrose works incredibly well with RyBack.
> Seth selling as if he was dead at the end always good stuff
> Reigns got his shit in. Looking badass and gliding particularly well into his moves at the end.
> 
> I'm gonna be that fan and say that Ambrose's arse looked spot on in his cargos. Dunno whether he's shrunk them whilst doing laundry because I swear to god they weren't that tight on the ass/thighs before. Unless he has just really filled out :lol but I'm def not complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beat down on Ambrose was superb :banderas
> It's great that they are showcasing him in a vulnerable light here and I think they may have decided that having his beat down is the only way they can gather that sympathy for him that a face needs. He takes the beatings incredibly well and sells just right. The way he sold a kick from Del Rio, just flopping down like a fish was just A+ :banderas
> 
> Seth still flapping his gums across the ring.
> I love how even though they are face The Shield haven't lost their badass identity and rawness.
> 
> I'll admit I was screaming at the computer when they were getting all the guys and just dismantling them one by one at the end. I was like "Yeah get this b*****d up aswell, and him, oh and get this idiot up. EAT MAT! YEAH, AND YOU EAT MAT!" :lmao
> 
> The little hulk up Ambrose and Rollins do before they both suicide dive is cute. You'll see what I mean.
> 
> Tremendous showing by everyone involved. Have to say you can really see the impact that The Shield have on WWE. They are the talent going forth without question. Really, they scream money both together and individually and that just rarely happens nowadays. Wonderful.
> 
> :banderas



Without spoiling anything I'm interested to watch Smackdown (I'm waiting til it comes on) to see why the reports coming from people who either wrote the spoilers or have seen it already are so different. I'm seeing a lot of praise/hype on here for certain things that got little attention from either the spoilers or others. While the thing or someone that got the most attention from the spoilers/those who already seen it isn't getting as much talk here so far. Gonna be interesting indeed.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> OH LORD JESUS HOLD ME RE: SMACKDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose's 'give me the mic' if you listen closely you can hear it.
> There was something extra about him at this Smackdown taping. Can't quite describe it but when you watch (notice I said WHEN not IF because it really is that good of a SD) you'll see what I mean.
> 
> Absolutely loved them beating the living shit outta 3MB. I mean the Maddox segement was A+ with Ambrose jumping over the back of the couch and just attacking but when he started pushing shit onto Mahal and him and Rollins has Mahal and McIntyre on teh crates and were just punching - v. attitude era esc. Have to say LOVED seeing the backstage beat downs. We rarely seem them now so it was exciting and a nice way to break up some blah ring segments (baring the Heyman/Zeb because that was GRRRREEEATT)
> 
> The THIS IS AWESOME chants when they smashed Fandango into the tables from the ramp. :banderas
> Have to admit Shield dragging Fandango along the staging and giving no fucks about it :lmao
> 
> The match at the ending was a fantastic showing from The Shield.
> 
> Ambrose works incredibly well with RyBack.
> Seth selling as if he was dead at the end always good stuff
> Reigns got his shit in. Looking badass and gliding particularly well into his moves at the end.
> 
> I'm gonna be that fan and say that Ambrose's arse looked spot on in his cargos. Dunno whether he's shrunk them whilst doing laundry because I swear to god they weren't that tight on the ass/thighs before. Unless he has just really filled out :lol but I'm def not complaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beat down on Ambrose was superb :banderas
> It's great that they are showcasing him in a vulnerable light here and I think they may have decided that having his beat down is the only way they can gather that sympathy for him that a face needs. He takes the beatings incredibly well and sells just right. The way he sold a kick from Del Rio, just flopping down like a fish was just A+ :banderas
> 
> Seth still flapping his gums across the ring.
> I love how even though they are face The Shield haven't lost their badass identity and rawness.
> 
> I'll admit I was screaming at the computer when they were getting all the guys and just dismantling them one by one at the end. I was like "Yeah get this b*****d up aswell, and him, oh and get this idiot up. EAT MAT! YEAH, AND YOU EAT MAT!" :lmao
> 
> The little hulk up Ambrose and Rollins do before they both suicide dive is cute. You'll see what I mean.
> 
> Tremendous showing by everyone involved. Have to say you can really see the impact that The Shield have on WWE. They are the talent going forth without question. Really, they scream money both together and individually and that just rarely happens nowadays. Wonderful.
> 
> :banderas




:durant3:durant3:durant3:wall:wall:wall:watson:watson:watson


----------



## Joshi Judas

Watching them I really get the feeling that The Shield's inspired performances have motivated others too to work their ass off and go the extra mile, where they might have been complacent otherwise. When you perform so good, your opponent works harder too so he doesn't look out of place. Results in a better product for the viewer.


----------



## Banez

lmfao Heyman and Colters verbal berate :lmao

Edit: Seemed like a solid show. all members got bit mic time too from Shield.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Just watched the episode. Not sure if it has aired in the US yet as in Australia we sort of get it early due to the time difference.

Anyway.. Just like Jericho rechristened Raw is War to Raw is Jericho.. Maybe next week the boys can come out and say Welcome to Shieldown...


----------



## midnightmischief

Just realised something watching the match on smackdown. Anyone else noticed they have gone back to their old vests and the masks have dissappeared? Obviously not talking about during the beatdowns but their entrance to the match. Come to think about it, don't remember them wearing the masks on raw either. I know it's not a huge thing but have to say if they have decided not to keep the masks its a shame. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

that was an awesome smackdown... the shield looked like they had so much fun that night. in fact I swear they were trying not to laugh near the end of the match after roman came down the ramp and meet up with the other two.


----------



## ctorresc04

Unless Dean Ambrose loses his US Title on Saturday or Sunday, then on Monday he will have officially surpassed MVP's US Title reign and become the longest reigning United States champion of the modern era.

Go Ambrose!


----------



## kendoo

My new favorite gif


----------



## Frantics

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> i'm being a good little girl and not watching till tonight
> 
> 
> 
> just sayin....


I'm with you lean, I'm with you


----------



## Joshi Judas

midnightmischief said:


> Just realised something watching the match on smackdown. Anyone else noticed they have gone back to their old vests and the masks have dissappeared? Obviously not talking about during the beatdowns but their entrance to the match. Come to think about it, don't remember them wearing the masks on raw either. I know it's not a huge thing but have to say if they have decided not to keep the masks its a shame.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App
> 
> that was an awesome smackdown... the shield looked like they had so much fun that night. in fact I swear they were trying not to laugh near the end of the match after roman came down the ramp and meet up with the other two.




I can understand why they didn't wear those on Raw. They usually only wear those for their matches. Hopefully this SD was just a one off and the masks will be back for Extreme Rules.


----------



## midnightmischief

just been lurking in the funny pictures thread and burst out laughing at this pic...











I don't know why I had such a strong reaction but thought I would share


----------



## JacqSparrow

Must keep masks! Those are just way too epic to not use...well, unless they're uncomfortable 

Yargh, 15 minutes to go on my SD download...

(Why are there only 3 of us on chat? :side


----------



## cindel25

Smackdown :mark: 
























































COMMUNITY DICK bama4

FLAWLESS HAIR :banderas

SLUTTY BUSSY :rudy


SMACK MUTHAF*CKIN DOWN :mark:


----------



## Telos

Beatles123 said:


> So...The shield gets to borrow HHH's shovel? GOAT


I'd say they ditched the shovel for the excavator :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

cindel25 said:


> Smackdown :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMUNITY DICK bama4
> 
> FLAWLESS HAIR :banderas
> 
> SLUTTY BUSSY :rudy
> 
> 
> SMACK MUTHAF*CKIN DOWN :mark:


Yeah. What she said.


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel, no insulting my drama queen 

Telos, and they look excellent with that excavator :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

:banderas So good to see the Shield on top at end of Smackdown.


----------



## Deptford

I drunk which one of you hoes wanna take advantage


----------



## Deptford

sometimes Im like Ambrose AHHHH and thens ometimes Im alike Am brse awwwwwwww    

you feel me?


----------



## Beatles123

Ambrose didn't just jump over the couch if you watch closely. He backed up and did a flying crossbody! :lol 

Seth was all, "What're you doin'? " LMAO!


----------



## Deptford

lol is Ambrose to jump a couch   

:lol like is like Ambrose awwwww


----------



## Beatles123

Deptford said:


> sometimes Im like Ambrose AHHHH and thens ometimes Im alike Am brse awwwwwwww
> 
> you feel me?


Deptford no function beer well without?


----------



## Deptford

Beatles123 said:


> Deptford no function beer well without?


hmmm... yes I am to :dance


----------



## Beatles123

My point has been made


----------



## Deptford

lo, [yro pm me and say "yes i watch game of thrones you do not need to message me every week... it is ok" 

:lol 

oh our love..


----------



## Lariatoh!

kendoo said:


> My new favorite gif


I was hoping Ambrose was going to tell HHH on the phone of what they planned on doing that night like in a cliche action movie move in that segment


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

omg, dept you are giving me so much life right now..... proceed.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deppie, honey, go to sleep :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

JacqSparrow said:


> Deppie, honey, go to sleep :lol





no......let him go on....this is great.


----------



## cindel25

Deppie boo. Sleep doe!


----------



## JacqSparrow

:lol No mercy, huh, LMDM?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> sometimes Im like Ambrose AHHHH and thens ometimes Im alike Am brse awwwwwwww
> 
> you feel me?


Deptford, I feel ya, I feel ya

It's like sometimes i'm like 










And then his hairline looks bad and I'm like










And then I get confused because he's balding and I think he looks :banderas still










And then he'll do something bad ass and I'm like










But then he'll do something cringe and I'm like 










It's a daily battle Dept... DAILY
:lmao

And of course this post adds NOTHING to this thread but ...










P.S

Where the heck is Ney?


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Deptford, I feel ya, I feel ya
> 
> It's like sometimes i'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then his hairline looks bad and I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I get confused because he's balding and I think he looks :banderas still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then he'll do something bad ass and I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then he'll do something cringe and I'm like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a daily battle Dept... DAILY
> :lmao
> 
> And of course this post adds NOTHING to this thread but ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S
> 
> Where the heck is Ney?


Yes it does. It added amusement 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Banez

was a good episode. Shield handed out some justice. RAW should be good.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> was a good episode. Shield handed out some justice. RAW should be good.


Banez boo! You missed it all. Boy do I have a story for you. :dance


----------



## fulcizombie

I hate them as babyfaces , it doesn't suit them at all. Also damn evolution looked so much superior in the last raw , HHH was right the shield look puny compared to evolution . The only guy that has a chance is Ambrose, Rollins sounds like a girl on the mic and the favorite roman reigns is awful . 
Stables used to chase titles from four horsemen to NWO to evolution, the shield are just irrelevant the way the wwe handled them . Please break them off ....


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm afraid you're in the minority. Majority of the fans are absolutely loving them and they will be pushed even more.

Might want to skip their matches/segments I'd say.


----------



## SubZero3:16

fulcizombie said:


> I hate them as babyfaces , it doesn't suit them at all. Also damn evolution looked so much superior in the last raw , HHH was right the shield look puny compared to evolution . The only guy that has a chance is Ambrose, Rollins sounds like a girl on the mic and the favorite roman reigns is awful .
> Stables used to chase titles from four horsemen to NWO to evolution, the shield are just irrelevant the way the wwe handled them . Please break them off ....


What show are you watching?

In what way did evolution look superior last raw? Two old guys and a washed up viper? :ti

Evolution had to get 11 other superstars to do the work for them. In fact it made the shield look better because they do their own dirty work and not hide behind other people. 

Oh and the shield can't chase titles unless they are booked that way. That has nothing to do with them but everything to do WWE management.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I'm afraid you're in the minority. Majority of the fans are absolutely loving them and they will be pushed even more.
> 
> Might want to skip their matches/segments I'd say.


Oh Raven, you left chat too early boo. :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> What show are you watching?
> 
> In what way did evolution look superior last raw? Two old guys and a washed up viper? :ti
> 
> Evolution had to get 11 other superstars to do the work for them. In fact it made the shield look better because they do their own dirty work and not hide behind other people.
> 
> Oh and the shield can't chase titles unless they are booked that way. That has nothing to do with them but everything to do WWE management.


Exactly. Even the commentators hammered that point home-that Evolution scurried away from the ring the moment the Shield entered. 

:lol Raven and Banez, the post-SD chats are always the most exciting 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

I left for that same reason. I knew it but so many people genuinely believed everything so I didn't say it publicly for a long time.

But missing it fpalm Should have been there. I was just unable to sit through anymore of it so logged out :lol


----------



## Banez

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol Raven and Banez, the post-SD chats are always the most exciting


not my fault it all goes till 5am n stuff.. i can barely stay up that late because lately i have hard time getting enough sleep.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I left for that same reason. I knew it but so many people genuinely believed everything so I didn't say it publicly for a long time.
> 
> But missing it fpalm Should have been there. I was just unable to sit through anymore of it so logged out :lol


Next time you should. Always got me feeling like a bad person when I point out other people's bs :lol

I would've got your back.


----------



## Nicole Queen

I'm starting to find it really hard to suspend my disbelief when the Shield's opponents just so happen to be in position for Roman's drop kick. Like damn, it's starting to look like 619. :argh:


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Bulgarian brute, the super athlete Nicole Queen :mark: :mark: :lol

J/K, but I think he keeps varying it. Like, you don't really notice when the opponent is on the ropes, until he goes for the dropkick because Seth and Dean do some stuff to distract people while this is going on. In Rey's case, you can see the setup and 619 coming a mile away.

But yeah, that's the purpose of a signature move, to build the anticipation so the crowd expects it and knows when to pop. We'll only see more of it I'm afraid :lol



@Zero

Yeah, but Wynter and Sparrow looked so convinced, and I couldn't judge if you were playing along so decided to remain silent :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

Nicole Queen said:


> I'm starting to find it really hard to suspend my disbelief when the Shield's opponents just so happen to be in position for Roman's drop kick. Like damn, it's starting to look like 619. :argh:


Well it's scripted so :draper2

Do you have to suspend your belief everytime an opponent happens to be bent over for goldust to slap him? Or when Seth's opponent happens to be in position for the blackout? Or guys who are stronger than Punk can't get away from him when he lifts them for the Go To Sleep? It's just entertainment at the end of the day, it doesn't have to be realistic, just entertaining. If you don't find it entertaining well that's cool too.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well it's scripted so :draper2
> 
> Do you have to suspend your belief everytime an opponent happens to be bent over for goldust to slap him? Or when Seth's opponent happens to be in position for the blackout? Or guys who are stronger than Punk can't get away from him when he lifts them for the Go To Sleep? It's just entertainment at the end of the day, it doesn't have to be realistic, just entertaining. If you don't find it entertaining well that's cool too.


Or how about all those wrestlers who normally NEVER go in top rope and then JUST happen to go on top rope just to get superplexed down from it.

Reminds me of the times Ric Flair went on top rope and always got thrown down... only to succesfully around his IC titlerun he finally hit the move from top rope.. even got applauds from crowd for it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole, hasn't that always been the case for almost every wrestler though? :lol I've seen worse examples.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The Bulgarian brute, the super athlete Nicole Queen :mark: :mark: :lol
> 
> J/K, but I think he keeps varying it. Like, you don't really notice when the opponent is on the ropes, until he goes for the dropkick because Seth and Dean do some stuff to distract people while this is going on. In Rey's case, you can see the setup and 619 coming a mile away.
> 
> But yeah, that's the purpose of a signature move, to build the anticipation so the crowd expects it and knows when to pop. We'll only see more of it I'm afraid :lol
> 
> 
> 
> @Zero
> 
> Yeah, but Wynter and Sparrow looked so convinced, and I couldn't judge if you were playing along so decided to remain silent :lmao


Wow, I have really have this reputation, huh :lol Imma PM you.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's fine when guys like Flair do it since he looks like always wanting to hit a move from the top rope only to be stopped everytime :lol

When I cringe is when Kurt Angle went to the top rope only so he could get superkicked by Shawn Michaels fpalm That was cringeworthy.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The Bulgarian brute, the super athlete Nicole Queen :mark: :mark: :lol


:lmao

I know it's that they are many wrestlers with such moments, when the opponent is always right there for the move, but given how much we see it and the focus on it when it actually happens (and for me it always seems to be in the same part of the ring) just kinda makes it predictable I guess. Looks pretty cool, but at some point it will start to look really forced IMO.

Even when I don't want to analyze it I CAN'T STOP :lol


----------



## Romangirl252

So I was at work last night until 9:30 and then a storm came through so power was out...so I missed the whole show...any videos of the show?


----------



## Nicole Queen

Does anyone else thinks about a cute mini dinosaur when they see Seth trashing around and beating his chest and screaming? :argh: Makes no sense but that's what I think everytime he does it :agree:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Romangirl252 said:


> So I was at work last night until 9:30 and then a storm came through so power was out...so I missed the whole show...any videos of the show?


Sent you a link - PM.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I always love reading the comments on the WWE website..



> I think that The Shield should not going after the GM from Monday Night Raw Brad Maddox and the Question is why is Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose trying nto fight Brad Maddox at the Office and Seth Rollins grab the Phone from Brad Maddox and I might make no choice is time for Triple H and Stephanie to discuss with Members of the Shield about going after Brad Maddox you know is wrong for Justice


:lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

That...was....one...long...sentence :lol

Nicole, I think cute alright, but not dinosaur :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin

From the house show in Toronto (only included the stuff with The Shield in it):

- The show started with a Wyatt Family promo in the ring. They hyped up the main event against the Shield. The Shield came out and attacked the Wyatts. Brad Maddox came out announced the match would be a street fight.

- The Shield defeated The Wyatt Family. Absolutely incredible match. Fast paced the entire way and a lot of weapons were used. Reigns was put through a table early on but the finish had The Shield triple powerbombing Rowan through a table. The Shield was super over but the Wyatt’s had their fans as well.

Top 3 Babyface Reactions:

1. The Shield

2. Dolph Ziggler

3. Rob Van Dam

- The crowd was incredibly over for the Shield and the Wyatts, but it seemed like everyone cared about Bray and Roman. When both men were out of the match interest died down a little bit.


----------



## Nicole Queen

JacqSparrow said:


> That...was....one...long...sentence :lol
> 
> Nicole, I think cute alright, but not dinosaur :lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know dinosaur is not right, but that's the only thing that pops into my head :lmao


----------



## Wynter

:side: somebody better upload a damn video of that Wyatt Shield match :banderas

HALFIE!!!!!!! :dance


----------



## Deptford

I think that comment on wwe.com is my halfie :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: somebody better upload a damn video of that Wyatt Shield match :banderas
> 
> HALFIE!!!!!!! :dance



Halfie!!!! :cheer *huggles*

I support this! I need more Shield/Wyatts in my life.




Deptford said:


> I think that comment on wwe.com is my halfie :lol


:lmao The long wait is over!

Feel better Deppie? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

the wait is over indeed :lol

So, Shield had a backstage beatdown segment on SD? WHY HAVE THEY NOT BEEN GIVING THEM MORE OF THESE BEFORE THIS OMG


----------



## Wynter

Hey Deppie boo! :dance




























:lol I love when Roman gets hyped and he starts getting all shimmy :dance


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hey Deppie boo! :dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol I love when Roman gets hyped and he starts getting all shimmy :dance



I am dying at his shimmy :lmao :lmao :lmao

Incoming dancing gimmick for Reigns


----------



## Wynter

Is this legit, because WWE really tried my life if it is :lol


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Is this legit, because WWE really tried my life if it is :lol


chocolate pudding chocolate pudding!! *claps his hands like retarded seal*


----------



## Bearodactyl

WynterWarm12 said:


> Is this legit, because WWE really tried my life if it is :lol


Wait, like a Roman Reigns-shaped Easterbunny or something?? :lmao:lmao

I SO see that selling...


----------



## Wynter

WWE is shameless :lol they know the type of fans the Shield attracts 

Man, I really do want to see that match from the house show. A street fight with tables and weapons??? :mark:

If it wasn't for John Cena, I would have been given hope that WWE was testing it out for a future Raw


----------



## LPPrince

JacqSparrow said:


> Must keep masks! Those are just way too epic to not use...well, unless they're uncomfortable


They press against the nose and side of the chin/jaw. Depending on the size of those facial features, The Shield mask could cause discomfort.


----------



## cindel25

So The Shield had a house show Friday evening? 










BYE!


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh Raven, you left chat too early boo. :lmao


i'm so annoyed i fell asleep before sd chat sounds like it was a good one. The funny thing is though me and raven were actually pming this morning before we even found out anything, we thought you all knew but were playing along. I'm guessing there were a few others that knew as well, damn i miss all the good stuff. :lmao:lmao:lmao
And i still haven't seen sd yet, need to get on that asap.


----------



## Banez

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> *And i still haven't seen sd yet*, need to get on that asap.


that blasphemy! get on it asap!


----------



## NeyNey

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! :mark:
_
"What's that line, WHAT'S THAT *LINE*, TRIPLE H KEEPS REPEATIN'?? Huh, what is it ADAPT OR PERISH..."_
:banderas :banderas :banderas The tone of his voice was extra epic this time, Holy *SHIT*!



tylermoxreigns said:


> There was something extra about him at this Smackdown taping. Can't quite describe it but when you watch (notice I said WHEN not IF because it really is that good of a SD) you'll see what I mean.


Yes, totally!! TO-TA-LLY! :banderas

Also 3MB beat down...
"_You're coming by yourself? Are you CRAZY?_" 
Slater... Slater, the way he stood there looking at Reigns while Ambrose and Rollins fucked up Ginger and Drew in the Background, if it would've been a comic panel, the *GULP* soundword would dominate the whole page... :banderas :banderas :banderas Jesus Christ!
Can't wait for RAW, the spoilers some of you posted are of course :mark:-worthy... and with The Shield getting more Mic time lately, my hopes are high. :jericho4


----------



## PUNKY

Banez said:


> that blasphemy! get on it asap!


:lmao right that's me told. I'm logging off, going to make my dinner and sitting down to watch the boys destroy everyone....  It better be a good one cos reading the spoilers is making me :mark::mark::mark: catch ya later !!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!! :mark:
> _
> "What's that line, WHAT'S THAT *LINE*, TRIPLE H KEEPS REPEATIN'?? Huh, what is it ADAPT OR PERISH..."_
> :banderas :banderas :banderas The tone of his voice was extra epic this time, Holy *SHIT*!
> 
> 
> Yes, totally!! TO-TA-LLY! :banderas
> 
> Also 3MB beat down...
> "_You're coming by yourself? Are you CRAZY?_"
> Slater... Slater, the way he stood there looking at Reigns while Ambrose and Rollins fucked up Ginger and Drew in the Background, if it would've been a comic panel, the *GULP* soundword would dominate the whole page... :banderas :banderas :banderas Jesus Christ!
> Can't wait for RAW, the spoilers some of you posted are of course :mark:-worthy... and with The Shield getting more Mic time lately, my hopes are high. :jericho4












_NEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY_

We need some Ric Flair and Ambrose fuckery on the mic Monday night :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i'm so annoyed i fell asleep before sd chat sounds like it was a good one. The funny thing is though me and raven were actually pming this morning before we even found out anything, we thought you all knew but were playing along. I'm guessing there were a few others that knew as well, damn i miss all the good stuff. :lmao:lmao:lmao
> And i still haven't seen sd yet, need to get on that asap.



That's coz we're ahead of the curve Punky ositivity :lol

I wonder what happened once the expose' was done.


----------



## Romangirl252

Just finish watching smackdown from last night and it was all shield last night... Dean looking sexy with the hair on his face


----------



## Joshi Judas

Fuck :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

Ty!!! *Shield celebration hug*
Jeah man, let's see what happens. 
Can't wait! :woolcock



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Fuck :lmao :lmao :lmao


Slater was right on Smackdown, BACK IN THE FUCKING MAIN EVENT :banderas


----------



## Wynter

I know Roman got the most offense, but god damn it, Dean was MVP last night :lmao

That Maddox scene was everything and the beat down behind Slater was hilarious. 

Dean is so fucking derpy :lol

Though, Roman shimmying/Deaning it up and tossing Maddox like a rag doll is a close second :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Anytime Maddox get his ass kicked is a markout moment. When the Shield does it, multiply it by 10.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> I know Roman got the most offense, but god damn it, *Dean was MVP last night :lmao*
> 
> That Maddox scene was everything and the beat down behind Slater was hilarious.
> 
> Dean is so fucking derpy :lol
> 
> Though, Roman shimmying/Deaning it up and tossing Maddox like a rag doll is a close second :banderas



He god damn belly flopped over the back of a couch you are damn right he was the MVP
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## panzowf

The Shield *was* Smackdown last night.

Just the way I like it.


----------



## Wynter

When Dean kicked the wall, I was too done :lmao

And he was hitting the couch more than Maddox, I swear :lol

And I just love how he got up and nodded his head like "Yeah, we can go now boys." :lmao

That man is too amazing :banderas

Shield gave me so much life last night. And I'm happy they let them have a real match instead of fuckery.
The boys looked great on Smackdown and the crowd was into them.


Barrett still ain't shit though :lmao



Spoiler: big ass gif


----------



## SubZero3:16

How appropriate :banderas


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> How appropriate :banderas


:lmao

can imagine dean moving into the woods living alone in some cabin like a hermit now :lol


----------



## tbp82

Love coming in this thread reading the false praise for the other two. Last night was a Roman Reigns showcase dude looked dominate. Survivor Series record Royal Rumble record now three superman punches, three spears, and one man thrown into the wall. Loved how the other two tossed Titus and Ryback in so Roman could Reign. Great night for Roman!!!!


----------



## Eddie Ray

tbp82 said:


> Love coming in this thread reading the false praise for the other two. Last night was a Roman Reigns showcase dude looked dominate. Survivor Series record Royal Rumble record now three superman punches, three spears, and one man thrown into the wall. Loved how the other two tossed Titus and Ryback in so Roman could Reign. Great night for Roman!!!!


you know...its only a matter of time until the crowd get fed up of the same routine over and over again...if anything, that sort of booking is going to do Reigns more disservice in the future. 

I hate superman booking for ANYONE. this isn't the 70's and as such, booking like this has a finite shelf life and over an extended period of time can irritate the fans. lets hope WWE know when to reign (lol pun) it in before he becomes the next Sheamus or Ryback.

also the Praise for Ambrose is the pitch perfect character work. sometimes stuff like that can get you over more than perfect booking *cough* Daniel Bryan *cough*


----------



## PUNKY

Deptford said:


> *sometimes Im like Ambrose AHHHH and thens ometimes Im alike Am brse awwwwwwww    *
> 
> *you feel me?*





Deptford said:


> lol is Ambrose to jump a couch
> 
> :lol *like is like Ambrose awwwww*





Deptford said:


> hmmm... yes I am to :dance





Deptford said:


> lo, [yro pm me and say "yes i watch game of thrones you do not need to message me every week... it is ok"
> 
> :lol
> 
> oh our love..


Just reading back a few pages... 








ah damn i missed drunk deppie. :lmao:lmao:lmao don't worry deppie i feel ya ! aaah luuurrve ammbroooose tooo, we alllll dooooooooooooo.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> Love coming in this thread reading the false praise for the other two. Last night was a Roman Reigns showcase dude looked dominate. Survivor Series record Royal Rumble record now three superman punches, three spears, and one man thrown into the wall. Loved how the other two tossed Titus and Ryback in so Roman could Reign. Great night for Roman!!!!


False praise? :argh: Last night wasn't a Reigns showcase, it was a Shield showcase. All 3 guys showing what they excel at. Reigns is suppose to be the muscle of the group so of course he's going to get the physical strength spots. Sometimes I wonder if you just post to get people riled up so that they would dislike Reigns more :no:


----------



## Bushmaster

Eddie Ray said:


> you know...its only a matter of time until the crowd get fed up of the same routine over and over again...if anything, that sort of booking is going to do Reigns more disservice in the future.
> 
> I hate superman booking for ANYONE. this isn't the 70's and as such, booking like this has a finite shelf life and over an extended period of time can irritate the fans. lets hope WWE know when to reign (lol pun) it in before he becomes the next Sheamus or Ryback.
> 
> also the Praise for Ambrose is the pitch perfect character work. sometimes stuff like that can get you over more than perfect booking *cough* Daniel Bryan *cough*


They did an amazing job right before Elimnation Chamber, hopefully they don't go back to when it was Roman and the other guys. After a 2nd viewing it did look like Romans night, would have been a little better if Seth or Dean a little bit more, especially in the end when it was all Reigns spearing Titus and Ryback. 

Dean did shine during the Brad segment, I'm most likely in the minority in hating Dean's wild punches but that segment just showed how crazy he can be :lol.


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> False praise? :argh: Last night wasn't a Reigns showcase, it was a Shield showcase. All 3 guys showing what they excel at. Reigns is suppose to be the muscle of the group so of course he's going to get the physical strength spots. Sometimes I wonder if you just post to get people riled up so that they would dislike Reigns more :no:


yeah and plus it was ambrose and rollins that dished out most of the beatdowns backstage to jinder,drew,maddox etc while roman stood on( i know he punched heath but in the maddox one he stood and waited for the other 2) does that mean only seth and ambrose are being showcased ? no. It just means they all have their roles. roman is the enforcer, the strong silent type. 
just because he dished out a few superman punches doesn't mean he's the only focus. Remember on the last raw when ambrose and seth got the most mic time, i didn't see anyone complaining then. I swear some people just love to hate on roman for no reason at all.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yeah and plus it was ambrose and rollins that dished out most of the beatdowns backstage to jinder,drew,maddox etc while roman stood on( i know he punched heath but in the maddox one he stood and waited for the other 2) does that mean only seth and ambrose are being showcased ? no. It just means they all have their roles. roman is the enforcer, the strong silent type.
> just because he dished out a few superman punches doesn't mean he's the only focus. Remember on the last raw when ambrose and seth got the most mic time, i didn't see anyone complaining then. I swear some people just love to hate on roman for no reason at all.


:rep

I find that if Dean and Seth gets most of the focus no one complains but if Reigns get the focus of one segment it's " OH MA GAWD!!! Quit shoving Reigns down our throats WWE!!" fpalm If he does nothing then it's " WWE knows that he's too green and he's going to fail so that's why they don't focus on him." Some people can't get over with certain folks for nothing. The only standout moment for Reigns on smackdown was when he shoved Maddox into the wall, everything else was Ambrose and Rollins but some people only see what they want to see I guess. :draper2


----------



## MJD32

I love all three guys so it doesn't bug me when Reigns does get the focus at times because I want them all to succeed. Not just my favorite, Ambrose. I think Roman gets a lot of unwarranted hate.


----------



## DareDevil

Oh man, I try to make a comeback and I only show up when the people that I know aren't here. Alright, I won't be here too for too long though, so I just wanted to share my only thought of what went down yesterday during SD. "*Let the anarchy begin."*


It was already there, I know.



MJD32 said:


> I love all three guys so it doesn't bug me when Reigns does get the focus at times because I want them all to succeed. Not just my favorite, Ambrose. I think Roman gets a lot of unwarranted hate.


We share the same though. Roman has been working his ass off to be at the same level of Dean and Seth and has improved a lot, he's not my fave Dean is, but it pains me equally when people hate on Roman just because. So I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> Oh man, I try to make a comeback and I only show up when the people that I know aren't here. Alright, I won't be here too for too long though, so I just wanted to share my only thought of what went down yesterday during SD. "*Let the anarchy begin."*
> 
> 
> It was already there, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> We share the same though. Roman has been working his ass off to be at the same level of Dean and Seth and has improved a lot, he's not my fave Dean is, but it pains me equally when people hate on Roman just because. So I understand where you're coming from.


peekaboo 

i enjoyed the Shields part in smackdown. Can only hope that Evolution strikes back on monday so they keep the feud even.


----------



## Wynter

A lot of people don't understand that Roman needs the WWE machine behind him.

Dean and Seth will be fine on their own once the group splits. Those two men have almost two decades of experience in wrestling. There's no need to hold their hands or hype them up in a way to shade over their weaknesses. Whatever weaknesses they may have, their strengths overcome them and they've learned how to hide it well through experience.

Plus, those two came in with a fanbase already and hype. And WWE knows those two can get over on their own. Dean will get over with his personality and mic work, while Seth will get over through sheer in ring talent.

Roman's push has to be a bit manufactured and carefully planned/executed, because he hasn't yet fulfilled his potential. He has like what, 4 years of experience? He probably spent the first of that year losing weight/conditioning and learning basics like bumps, running the ropes etc. 
Right now, Roman is an investment; someone the WWE believes will be profitable in the future. He's still a bit green in the ring, so WWE does their best to hype up and showcase the moves he's allowed to/ can do.

Trust, WWE could be whoring the fuck out of Roman right now for real :lol. Have we've forgotten Sheamus and Del Rio?



EDIT: Hi Devil!!! :cheer


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> peekaboo
> 
> i enjoyed the Shields part in smackdown. Can only hope that Evolution strikes back on monday so they keep the feud even.


BOO hehe, well, I'm going to RAW :mark: and there's going to be a match that is going to make my heart explode. And if Evo gets involved, :mark::mark:



WynterWarm12 said:


> A lot of people don't understand that Roman needs the WWE machine behind him.
> 
> Dean and Seth will be fine on their own once the group splits. Those two men have almost two decades of experience in wrestling. There's no need to hold their hands or hype them up in a way to shade over their weaknesses. Whatever weaknesses they may have, their strengths overcome them and they've learned how to hide it well through experience.
> 
> Plus, those two came in with a fanbase already and hype. And WWE knows those two can get over on their own. Dean will get over with his personality and mic work, while Seth will get over through sheer in ring talent.
> 
> Roman's push has to be a bit manufactured and carefully planned/executed, because he hasn't yet fulfilled his potential. He has like what, 4 years of experience? He probably spent the first of that year losing weight/conditioning and learning basics like bumps, running the ropes etc.
> Right now, Roman is an investment; someone the WWE believes will be profitable in the future. He's still a bit green in the ring, so WWE does their best to hype up and showcase the moves he's allowed to/ can do.
> 
> Trust, WWE could be whoring the fuck out of Roman right now for real :lol. Have we've forgotten Sheamus and Del Rio?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hi Devil!!! :cheer


Hi Wynter, Hat's off to you for telling it like it is. :rep you deserve it. Is just this mentality of fans this think just because the WWE is helping Roman(and he needs the help because like you said, he's still a bit green in the ring) that Dean and Seth are automatically going to get buried, like, are you serious bro? No one is thinking that except them, and they still say that they care about Dean and Seth's future, ha ha ha, don't make me laugh, if they honestly cared, they wouldn't be so pessimist and giving them bad energy, be positive guys. THEY'LL BE FINE. ALL THREE, not just Roman, the three get it, three!

Edit: tried to give you rep but I have to spread before and blah blah, someone please give rep to wynter on my behalf.


----------



## Wynter

:side: Devil is just going to let it slip that she's going to Raw.

:side: And I'm not hating at all....


----------



## truelove

honestly Roman is being pushed and used as if he doesnt need seth and dean and more like they need him... when it reality its the other way around, so im not fooled at all


----------



## tabish.f16

I'd just like to add here that Reigns energy is really something that has caught my eye. After he does a big move, he gets really really hyped up! Man its so fresh to see ! If someone could post a gif or vid of him...


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: Devil is just going to let it slip that she's going to Raw.
> 
> :side: And I'm not hating at all....


Ehe,  maybe one of my dreams comes true and I meet The Shield. I don't know, just looking them at a distance will be enough for me.


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: Devil is just going to let it slip that she's going to Raw.
> 
> :side: And I'm not hating at all....


Ofc you ain't! It's not like you to hate :cussin:



hope u have fun DareDevil


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> Ofc you ain't! It's not like you to hate :cussin:
> 
> 
> 
> hope u have fun DareDevil


Thank you guys, even though I will try to take some pics or vid, I just want to enjoy it because who knows when I will be able to go again, you guys know I'm not well 100%. So no promises with pics or anything, I want to fully enjoy it.

Oh in case you guys want to know.


Spoiler: RAW main event



The Shield, Daniel Bryan, and John Cena vs Orton, Bootista and The Wyatts, yup, visit me at my funeral guys and bring roses they're my fave flowers.


----------



## Wynter

So Roman didn't get his ass handed to him at EC when Seth and Dean were taken out?
Or when Seth left the ring? Dean and Roman lost that match.
And I must have missed when Roman took out Evolution by himself
Oh, I missed Roman taking out NAO/Kane by himself too...oh no wait, he got dat ass beat too :lol

Now, I won't deny that before Roman was mister "save the day" guy, but you truly can't think he still has that role? Where has WWE made it seem like Roman doesn't need his boys?

All three need each other and that message has been reinforced since EC.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> So Roman didn't get his ass handed to him at EC when Seth and Dean were taken out?
> Or when Seth left the ring? Dean and Roman lost that match.
> And I must have missed when Roman took out Evolution by himself
> Oh, I missed Roman taking out NAO/Kane by himself too...oh no wait, he got dat ass beat too :lol
> 
> Now, I won't deny that before Roman was mister "save the day" guy, but you truly can't think he still has that role? Where has WWE made it seem like Roman doesn't need his boys?
> 
> All three need each other and that message has been reinforced since EC.


Yeah I think I missed that as well :lol I think we must be getting a different broadcast from the rest of these folks :lmao


----------



## Wynter

DareDevil said:


> Oh in case you guys want to know.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RAW main event
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield, Daniel Bryan, and John Cena vs Orton, Bootista and The Wyatts, yup, visit me at my funeral guys and bring roses they're my fave flowers.


....Oh sweet jesus wrapped in a silk blanket :faint:

:banderas :lenny kada :homer


And I really do try, Zero. I really do :lol But seriously unk2


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> Spoiler: RAW main event
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield, Daniel Bryan, and John Cena vs Orton, Bootista and The Wyatts, yup, visit me at my funeral guys and bring roses they're my fave flowers.


will blue roses count? I like blue ones more than red ones.


----------



## DareDevil

Banez said:


> will blue roses count? I like blue ones more than red ones.


Yup, any color will do,just no pink roses, I hate pink. 
Well guys gotta fly, see ya whenever I can.


----------



## tbp82

I'm one of the biggest if not the biggesy Roman Reigns fan that post here. Just because I post about what I saw on Smackdown means I'm trying to get you guys riled up? Believe me I'm not. But, when I read numerous post about Ambrose jumping a dude after Reigns already cleaned him up and about Seth om Smackdown when he did nothing while Reigns was front and center of every segment I felt Reigns deserved some discussion to. I stated this in The Shield beatdown thread over on the smackdown forum. What Roman did last night was front and center while one would have to be watching the other two specifically to ser their moments.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> I'm one of the biggest if not the biggesy Roman Reigns fan that post here. Just because I post about what I saw on Smackdown means I'm trying to get you guys riled up? Believe me I'm not. But, when I read numerous post about Ambrose jumping a dude after Reigns already cleaned him up and about Seth om Smackdown when he did nothing while Reigns was front and center of every segment I felt Reigns deserved some discussion to. I stated this in The Shield beatdown thread over on the smackdown forum. What Roman did last night was front and center while one would have to be watching the other two specifically to ser their moments.


Well you certainly post that way. That was just one segment of the beatdowns. The way how u posted made it sound as if Reigns did all of the work last night in all of the segments when he certainly did not.


----------



## Beatles123

I thought Dean carried that couch to a good spotfest, myself. Hope he gets a push back into a better place....in the office.


----------



## Frico

Rollins' future solo entrance - to mosh or not to mosh?











I say mosh. And "Battle On" NEEDS to be his theme. Win. :mark:


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> Well you certainly post that way. That was just one segment of the beatdowns. The way how u posted made it sound as if Reigns did all of the work last night in all of the segments when he certainly did not.


I did mean that Reigns did the majority of the big moments but I did not nor do I post things to get people riled up. Please go back and read my post i've even suggested that a heel Ambrose get a World Title feud with Bryan.


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> Ehe,  maybe one of my dreams comes true and I meet The Shield. I don't know, just looking them at a distance will be enough for me.


jealous! so so jealous! 
I was supposed to see them (well, the show lol) this year when they come down in August, but not happening. Hopefully next year, although they'll probably be split up by then 

Have all the funs! *hugs*


----------



## Frico

- lordsofpain.net


> - Friday night's WWE SmackDown ranked #1 in regular TV shows for the night in Nielsen's new Twitter TV ratings, not including sporting events. SmackDown had a unique audience of 490,000, which represents the number of Twitter accounts that commented on the show. This was up from the previous week. SmackDown had total impressions of 1.765 million, which represents the number of times the show was tweeted about. This was also up from the previous week.


#ShieldEffect :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16

tbp82 said:


> I did mean that Reigns did the majority of the big moments but I did not nor do I post things to get people riled up. Please go back and read my post i've even suggested that a heel Ambrose get a World Title feud with Bryan.


No he didn't. Unless you count the triple power bomb which is more of a combined effort of all 3 members. As stated previously all 3 members shone on Smackdown and none of them didn't really out do the other ones.


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i'm so annoyed i fell asleep before sd chat sounds like it was a good one. The funny thing is though me and raven were actually pming this morning before we even found out anything, we thought you all knew but were playing along. I'm guessing there were a few others that knew as well, damn i miss all the good stuff. :lmao:lmao:lmao
> And i still haven't seen sd yet, need to get on that asap.










I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i'm so annoyed i fell asleep before sd chat sounds like it was a good one. The funny thing is though me and raven were actually pming this morning before we even found out anything, we thought you all knew but were playing along. I'm guessing there were a few others that knew as well, damn i miss all the good stuff. :lmao:lmao:lmao
> And i still haven't seen sd yet, need to get on that asap.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Banez said:


> will blue roses count? *I like blue ones more than red ones.*


i agree....considering i have a blue rose tattooed above my butt, lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> i'm so annoyed i fell asleep before sd chat sounds like it was a good one. The funny thing is though me and raven were actually pming this morning before we even found out anything, we thought you all knew but were playing along. I'm guessing there were a few others that knew as well, damn i miss all the good stuff. :lmao:lmao:lmao
> And i still haven't seen sd yet, need to get on that asap.



PUNKY!!!!!! Where have you been???? I miss protecting you from Raven 

:lmao you missed all the pretty fireworks...both on SD and in chat. 




DareDevil said:


> BOO hehe, well, I'm going to RAW :mark: and there's going to be a match that is going to make my heart explode. And if Evo gets involved, :mark::mark:
> 
> Hi Wynter, Hat's off to you for telling it like it is. :rep you deserve it. Is just this mentality of fans this think just because the WWE is helping Roman(and he needs the help because like you said, he's still a bit green in the ring) that Dean and Seth are automatically going to get buried, like, are you serious bro? No one is thinking that except them, and they still say that they care about Dean and Seth's future, ha ha ha, don't make me laugh, if they honestly cared, they wouldn't be so pessimist and giving them bad energy, be positive guys. THEY'LL BE FINE. ALL THREE, not just Roman, the three get it, three!
> 
> Edit: tried to give you rep but I have to spread before and blah blah, someone please give rep to wynter on my behalf.


:cheer :dance Have fun, Vicky! And whatever pics you don't get, I'll try to make up for next month 




DareDevil said:


> Oh in case you guys want to know.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RAW main event
> 
> 
> 
> The Shield, Daniel Bryan, and John Cena vs Orton, Bootista and The Wyatts, yup, visit me at my funeral guys and bring roses they're my fave flowers.


:faint: If it weren't for Cena...oh :mark: x a gazillion.

And I thought SD highlighted all three guys just fine. Dean with the winning Maddox comedy though :lmao

:lol LMDM

ETA: Darned app

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tbp82

SubZero3:16 said:


> No he didn't. Unless you count the triple power bomb which is more of a combined effort of all 3 members. As stated previously all 3 members shone on Smackdown and none of them didn't really out do the other ones.


It is interesting how numerous people can watch the same exact thing and come away with different views I guess WE ALL MYSELF INCLUDED see what we want to see.


----------



## Bushmaster

tbp82 said:


> It is interesting how numerous people can watch the same exact thing and come away with different views I guess WE ALL MYSELF INCLUDED see what we want to see.


After more than 1 viewing what you're suggesting can be seen. They all had their minor moments but yeah, It was a Reigns night. When I first watched it I stopped once Sandow was in the ring alone. I missed the spears to Titus and Ryback.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Shenroe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Drb41gl1XBs&list=PLm5bjd2Ij5D9v3N9fVhxWie7jKKQwchgz


Did he just cut half a promo on a tree?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I suppose - RE: smackdown and it being Reigns' night - it depends on what you constitute as it being his night. 

I mean from my view point I saw him take people out after they had been a) worn by seth or dean separately, b) if all three members had taken the guy down beforehand and then he struck. So as far as I'm concered that doesn't make him stand out over the other two. When they have him completely clean house without either Rollins or Ambrose's help - ala Cena on Raw against all three Wyatt members - then I will believe he is getting this entirely almighty push. 

Is Roman being feature in better spots that Dean and Seth? Yeah, I can see that. I'll give you that, but honestly I thought all three of them were showcased well on Friday night. Same on the previous Raw.


----------



## Joshi Judas

JacqSparrow said:


> PUNKY!!!!!! Where have you been???? I miss protecting you from Raven
> 
> :lmao you missed all the pretty fireworks...both on SD and in chat.



:lel

I swear you never let anyone have anything  Go spend time with your halfie and well yeah that guy :lol


RE: It being a Reigns showcase, I somewhat agree. Dean and Seth never pulled off their finishers but Ambrose did show off his crazy side with that behind the couch beatdown of Maddox :lol That was fun :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

Jon Moxley is one of the top faces in the WWE right now. In related news, a swarm of pigs was seen flying over rural Alabama... :lmao

It really IS funny how things turn out sometimes...


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WWE wanted to be Roman night, but Dean was the star 

Dean with his attack did more to his character than Roman with spears and superpush because Dean did something new and Roman did the same thing he always does.

In 3 minutes Dean adds something to his character, and people talked about it

Speaking of Twitter, Dean was the only element of The Shield that was on TT


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Roman, Bray (If the rumors are true), Cena, Bryan and CM Punk (If the rumors are true) will be Faces at the same time

Who will be the Top Heel: 

Orton, Triple H, Sheamus (?), Cesaro (?)

Dean will be TOP Heel more easily :cheer

I'm just worried about Seth :sad:


----------



## Shenroe

Dean Ambrose is officially the longest reigning us champ of wwe history, wow lol


----------



## Banez

Shenroe said:


> Dean Ambrose is officially the longest reigning us champ of wwe history, wow lol


wonder if they will make him defend on monday night.


----------



## Shenroe

Probably not..


----------



## Tammy88

Does anyone else notice Ambrose covering his mouth during matches to talk to his opponent? 

Like I know they do that obv but just keep noticing it when he's in the ring (Maybe I just tend to pay more attention to him?)


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> :lel
> 
> I swear you never let anyone have anything  Go spend time with your halfie and well yeah that guy :lol
> 
> 
> RE: It being a Reigns showcase, I somewhat agree. Dean and Seth never pulled off their finishers but Ambrose did show off his crazy side with that behind the couch beatdown of Maddox :lol That was fun :lmao












I let you have Punky...as long as you're not corrupting her  (And can we go back to me being the purity warrior? :side: :lol

Halfie, you really are the only one I can count on. Raven dropping our same-continent bond and being mean to me.

Re: Dean's title: Well, they may not make him defend it right away...but they might bring the topic up Monday night. Would be VERY interesting if they tried to hold it over Dean's head to entice him to turn against his bros.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'm not usually one for these confessions but this is the truth right here


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm not usually one for these confessions but this is the truth right here


I saw it too, and while 2/3 of it doesn't sound bad, I'm just imagining what exactly clusterfuck of brawl Batista/Reigns would be :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

JacqSparrow said:


> I let you have Punky...as long as you're not corrupting her  (And can we go back to me being the purity warrior? :side: :lol
> 
> Halfie, you really are the only one I can count on. Raven dropping our same-continent bond and being mean to me.
> 
> Re: Dean's title: Well, they may not make him defend it right away...but they might bring the topic up Monday night. Would be VERY interesting if they tried to hold it over Dean's head to entice him to turn against his bros.




Because you didn't break the same continent bond with your over protectiveness first when you should have been helping me?? :kobe :kobe :kobe :kobe

:lol

No corruption though 


And Ambrose really now has the longest US title reign in WWE? Wow fuck :lmao :lmao



tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm not usually one for these confessions but this is the truth right here


Ambrose/HHH promo :mark: :mark: :mark:

Orton vs Rollins :mark: :mark: :mark:

Batista vs Reigns :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## tbp82

The WWE should acknowledge that Ambrose is the longest reigning US Champion of the WWE era but will they? I wonder if WWE ignores this because they claim the US Title in the same lineage as the WCW, NWA, and Mid-Atlantic versions of the title.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Ambrose/HHH promo :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Orton vs Rollins :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Batista vs Reigns :lmao :lmao :lmao


(Y)

Now I have extreme need to see Batista and Reigns in any kind of singles action. I'm pretty sure it's going to blow Amrose/HHH promo and Orton vs Rollins out of the water by it's sheer awesomeness :lmao


----------



## Banez

Here's for another 300 days for Ambrose as US champ.


----------



## Shenroe

I swear i cannot fathim why they didn't made him lose the title lol. It's that easy, a throwaway match on main event, strip him i don't know but there is 1001 was they could have done it the past few months. Why do them they let him keep the title for nothing, somebody explain me lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shenroe said:


> I swear i cannot fathim why they didn't made him lose the title lol. It's that easy, a throwaway match on main event, strip him i don't know but there is 1001 was they could have done it the past few months. Why do them they let him keep the title for nothing, somebody explain me lol


Because aside from the WHC they don't care about any of the other titles - not just the US, but the IC, Tag Team and Divas. People in the WWE don't know how to multi-task. :genius


----------



## Banez

Shenroe said:


> I swear i cannot fathim why they didn't made him lose the title lol. It's that easy, a throwaway match on main event, strip him i don't know but there is 1001 was they could have done it the past few months. Why do them they let him keep the title for nothing, somebody explain me lol


Because WWE is known to have shit booking for midcard titles. It's no secret really.

Why would you expect them to have good feuds for the belt no one seems even interested of fighting for.

Is it really bad that he helds the belt this long? You want his reign end, i get it. But a throwaway match? why would you want that?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Batista vs Reigns :lmao :lmao :lmao


*shrugs*

Gotta give 'em both something to do I suppose :lol


----------



## NeyNey

*EAT 
SLEEP 
LONGEST TITLE REIGN
REPEAT *

:banderas


----------



## cindel25

This post is dedicated to the longest reigning United States Champ in history: DEAN AMBROSE aka COMMUNITY DICK :clap










































:yum:

HOES WILL DEAL!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

cindel25 said:


>


This pic is wonderful :agree::agree::agree:



NeyNey said:


> *EAT
> SLEEP
> LONGEST TITLE REIGN
> REPEAT *
> 
> :banderas


Couldn't have said it better if I tried, Ney. Now that's a tag line that will sell shirts lol


----------



## tbp82

Banez said:


> Here's for another 300 days for Ambrose as US champ.


300 more days wonder who his ten non house show title defenses would be against in those 300 days? I got Sandow, Ryback, Axl, Cody Rhodes, Ziggler, Henry, Barrett, Big. E, Big Show, and Swagger.


----------



## Shenroe

Banez said:


> Because WWE is known to have shit booking for midcard titles. It's no secret really.
> 
> Why would you expect them to have good feuds for the belt no one seems even interested of fighting for.
> 
> Is it really bad that he helds the belt this long? You want his reign end, i get it. But a throwaway match? why would you want that?


I never said i want his reign to end, i'm talking about missed opportunities. They could have done so much more since october after the big e match, be it dropping the belt or keeping it. And i'm not even talking about a feud but just some match here and there lol. 

When i really think about it, maybe they just want to give him this endorsement because they value him, that simple. It would never be given to some bum like Ryder/ santino/mIZ/Cesaro( well he's not a bum, but you get the point) etc


----------



## tbp82

I think the US Title would've been on the line during the three way we should've got at Mania. Since that was called off they didn't have any other US Title plans.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Sad that they're so many wrestlers on the roster and none of them had even a chance to challenge for the title. But as I said earlier, everything but the WHC is unimportant.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Shenroe said:


> I swear i cannot fathim why they didn't made him lose the title lol. It's that easy, a throwaway match on main event, strip him i don't know but there is 1001 was they could have done it the past few months. Why do them they let him keep the title for nothing, somebody explain me lol


Wow you frightened me I thought at first read that dean lost his title in house show...

By te way LONGEST REIGNING US CHAMP


----------



## BruceLeGorille

tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm not usually one for these confessions but this is the truth right here


This kind of tumblr is the worst thing ever. Putting words on an image doesn't make your opinion better.


----------



## Shenroe

BruceLeGorille said:


> This kind of tumblr is the worst thing ever. Putting words on an image doesn't make your opinion better.


Yeah lol, i cringe a little each time i read this. The wording especially



tbp82 said:


> I think the US Title would've been on the line during the three way we should've got at Mania. Since that was called off they didn't have any other US Title plans.


Meh, this is speculation. I never heard or read a report regarding the us title since he got it, expect for title defenses.


----------



## Banez

Shenroe said:


> I never said i want his reign to end, i'm talking about missed opportunities. They could have done so much more since october after the big e match, be it dropping the belt or keeping it. And i'm not even talking about a feud but just some match here and there lol.
> 
> When i really think about it, maybe they just want to give him this endorsement because they value him, that simple. It would never be given to some bum like Ryder/ santino/mIZ/Cesaro( well he's not a bum, but you get the point) etc


I made a list of Ambrose's title defences compared to MVP's title defences when someone was stating that Ambrose hasn't defended the title as much as MVP has. So i gathered the info and pointed out that Ambrose had bit over twice as much title matches than MVP did on his reign. MVP had a feud with Matt Hardy which makes his US title to stand out and feuds stand out better than number of matches you've defended the belt.

I do agree with what you point out that there is missed opportunities. Hopefully they have Authority to put Ambrose defend the title against anyone from Evolution.. that would be a step to having the belt have bit more relevance.

Wouldn't call miz a bum either.. they gave him a WWE titlerun.. and if you get a WWE titlerun you've done something right atleast once in your career as a wrestler.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Dean needs to beat Lex luger 523 days' reign for god sake


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BruceLeGorille said:


> Dean needs to beat Lex luger 523 days' reign for god sake


I said this earlier online. I'm guessing they're just talking about modern day re: length of title reign and him being on top


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

Tammy88 said:


> Does anyone else notice Ambrose covering his mouth during matches to talk to his opponent?
> 
> Like I know they do that obv but just keep noticing it when he's in the ring (Maybe I just tend to pay more attention to him?)


Yea, I noticed him doing it on Smackdown. Guess he didn't want anyone watching to read his lips, know what he said.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Atheati_Illuminati said:


> Yea, I noticed him doing it on Smackdown. Guess he didn't want anyone watching to read his lips, know what he said.


KAYFABE LIVES!

nothing worse than Cena. he literally shouts his spots halfway across the ring...I could hear him calling spots at WM while I was in a pub FFS!


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> *EAT
> SLEEP
> LONGEST TITLE REIGN
> REPEAT *
> 
> :banderas


----------



## Banez

Eddie Ray said:


> nothing worse than Cena. he literally shouts his spots halfway across the ring...I could hear him calling spots at WM while I was in a pub FFS!


yep i agree, Cena calls mostly so loud that even Vince hears it in backstage.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I'm sure someone already posted this but what the hey, The Brad Maddox Experience getting owned behind the couch by Ambrose is still a thing of beauty.










Is it my imagination or does anyone that beats the shit out of that poor bastard always do so extremely stiff :drake1, his back hitting that wall made me laugh more then it should have.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Sweet zombie jesus you know you read this thread waaaay too much when you start dreaming of going out on a date with fucking Roman Reigns of all people.:lmao


----------



## LPPrince

WWE just tweeted this

https://twitter.com/WWEUniverse/status/460531456477888513


----------



## Joshi Judas

Smart kid.

Really though, which kid WOULDN'T want to be like The Shield? Cool and badass and having kind of a mystique about them. They can be really huge with the young demographic too.


----------



## Tru365

LPPrince said:


> WWE just tweeted this
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEUniverse/status/460531456477888513


Aaaaaawwww... They got to do a Make-A-Wish? This is so sweet, they got to make a kid happy


----------



## ctorresc04

LOL, Ambrose is so in tune with his character that he can't even smile for a make a wish kid. I think Rollins and Reigns will remain full on face and Ambrose will one day turn on them. Hopefully not anytime soon though. I definitely feel like Ambrose has some reservations about going full-on face. At least judging from interviews and twitter, Rollins was born to be a face.

On another note, by midnight tonight, Ambrose will officially tie MVP for the longest US Title reign of the modern era! If Ambrose survives Raw without losing the title, he will surpass MVP.

After that, we'll have to watch if Ambrose surpasses Rick Rude and Lex Luger.


----------



## Pharmakon

LPPrince said:


> WWE just tweeted this
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEUniverse/status/460531456477888513


Roman Reigns is the next Cena, well not like Cena, but better.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm not usually one for these confessions but this is the truth right here



Batista/Roman though :lol I understand it sounds pretty awesome for the two 'powerhouses' of each group to go at it, but practically...not so much.




RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Because you didn't break the same continent bond with your over protectiveness first when you should have been helping me?? :kobe :kobe :kobe :kobe
> 
> :lol
> 
> No corruption though
> 
> 
> And Ambrose really now has the longest US title reign in WWE? Wow fuck :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose/HHH promo :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Orton vs Rollins :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Batista vs Reigns :lmao :lmao :lmao


You didn't need me to help-you got my thirsty other half for that :lol Someone had to be the :angel: on Punky's other shoulder  

Good then  *repairs same-continent-and-avatar bond with Raven*




Banez said:


> Here's for another 300 days for Ambrose as US champ.


May not be the best idea :lmao



cindel25 said:


> This post is dedicated to the longest reigning United States Champ in history: DEAN AMBROSE aka COMMUNITY DICK :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum:
> 
> HOES WILL DEAL!!


My queen!!!!! 

Still trying to get me on the team? 




LPPrince said:


> WWE just tweeted this
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWEUniverse/status/460531456477888513


This is so cute and sweet, I can't.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

How weird would it be if Roman and Batista actually put on a pretty good match with each other? :lol

They are considered the worst wrestlers in their respective stables, it would be quite funny to see both of them put on a really great match together 


Random, but I actually wouldn't be opposed to Roman vs Sheamus. 
Sheamus does really awesome matches with big guys. He seems to excel when he and his opponent can just beat the _shit _out of each other :lol

And I really enjoyed Roman at EC, because he was just straight up brawling and going all out.

They could potentially have a decent match with one another in the future.


EDIT: Halfie!!!! :dance :cheer


----------



## Bearodactyl

WynterWarm12 said:


> How weird would it be if Roman and Batista actually put on a pretty good match with each other? :lol
> 
> They are considered the worst wrestlers in their respective stables, it would be quite funny to see both of them put on a really great match together
> 
> 
> Random, but I actually wouldn't be opposed to Roman vs Sheamus.
> Sheamus does really awesome matches with big guys. He seems to excel when he and his opponent can just beat the _shit _out of each other :lol
> 
> And I really enjoyed Roman at EC, because he was just straight up brawling and going all out.
> 
> They could potentially have a decent match with one another in the future.


Roman vs Sheamus could indeed work, I think you're absolutely right! But I have to admit, what I'm REALLY curious about, and have been for a while now, is Roman vs Seth. It's gonna be a while, but I really, and I do mean REALLY, want to see Roman vs Seth. I'm not entirely sure who I want to be face and who I want to be heel when it happens, that's the weirdest part. I can picture it either way. But I want to see it. More than Roman vs Dean, and I consider Dean my favorite of the three. Less than Seth vs Dean though. There's few things I'd like to see more where wrestling is concerned than chapter 2 of Seth vs Dean..


----------



## LPPrince

Seth as the face, Roman as the heel, Seth winning the feud in the long run

But I see WWE putting more stock into Roman, which makes me sad


----------



## Nicole Queen

Bearodactyl said:


> Roman vs Sheamus could indeed work, I think you're absolutely right! But I have to admit, what I'm REALLY curious about, and have been for a while now, is Roman vs Seth. It's gonna be a while, but I really, and I do mean REALLY, want to see Roman vs Seth. I'm not entirely sure who I want to be face and who I want to be heel when it happens, that's the weirdest part. I can picture it either way. But I want to see it. More than Roman vs Dean, and I consider Dean my favorite of the three. Less than Seth vs Dean though. There's few things I'd like to see more where wrestling is concerned than chapter 2 of Seth vs Dean..


At this point Roman/Seth IMO will be a big clash of styles. I enjoy high-flyers/powerhouses matches but Seth is on such level that Roman will most likely end up looking bad. Still can be a good match but I think that there's a lot of work to be done.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> How weird would it be if Roman and Batista actually put on a pretty good match with each other? :lol
> 
> They are considered the worst wrestlers in their respective stables, it would be quite funny to see both of them put on a really great match together
> 
> 
> Random, but I actually wouldn't be opposed to Roman vs Sheamus.
> Sheamus does really awesome matches with big guys. He seems to excel when he and his opponent can just beat the _shit _out of each other :lol
> 
> And I really enjoyed Roman at EC, because he was just straight up brawling and going all out.
> 
> They could potentially have a decent match with one another in the future.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Halfie!!!! :dance :cheer


Halfie!!!!! :dance :cheer I'm still sleepy :lol

Roman vs Sheamus may actually work...

As to Seth vs Roman, Seth would sell for Roman big time and make him look incredible. I actually think they'll have a pretty great match since they understand each other's styles well.


----------



## Wagg

We're the Romanians of the Roman Empire! This guy is going to be HUGE if he doesn't fuck off like his cousin.


----------



## midnightmischief

I feel this vid answers the universal question... "what music is playing through Dean Ambrose's head?"

lol








credit to LizzyP87


----------



## Shenroe

This thread is dead..


----------



## midnightmischief

the whole forum seems dead. where is everybody?


----------



## Banez

Wagg said:


> We're the Romanians of the Roman Empire! This guy is going to be HUGE if he doesn't fuck off like his cousin.


Romanians :lmao



Shenroe said:


> This thread is dead..





midnightmischief said:


> the whole forum seems dead. where is everybody?


dead or not tonight is RAW! And tonight the thread will be alive again :cheer


----------



## Shenroe

Banez said:


> Romanians :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dead or not tonight is RAW! And tonight the thread will be alive again :cheer


Well maybe that's good thing, most of the time forumers b*tch about something.


----------



## Srdjan99

Banez said:


> Romanians


What's your problem with them?


----------



## Banez

Srdjan99 said:


> What's your problem with them?


no problem 

Just found it funny that they were called Romanians thats all


----------



## DareDevil

I am so excited for today. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> I am so excited for today. :mark: :mark:


Enjoy your trip to RAW :cheer


----------



## JacqSparrow

DareDevil said:


> I am so excited for today. :mark: :mark:


So excited for you!!!!  Enjoy yourself, Vick! :cheer

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

DareDevil said:


> I am so excited for today. :mark: :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark: Scream your lungs out for me boo!!

Throw some conditioner at Seth and tell him it's a gift from my Halfie, Sparrow.
Pinch Dean's ass for me.

And just gawk at Roman so I can live vicariously through you :

Oh, and get many pictures of my husband Daniel ....don't judge me :side:

Have so much fun, Vicky. Come back and tell us how it went


----------



## Rap God

> The Shield granted a Make-A-Wish Wish at this weekend's WWE live event in Peoria, IL. This was likely The Shield's first Wish as a trio. Below is a photo of their meeting with Jesse


http://instagram.com/p/nTusmigFFp/

Looks like this guy met his heroes :clap


----------



## LPPrince

https://twitter.com/WWERollins/status/460795625332695040


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: Scream your lungs out for me boo!!
> 
> Throw some conditioner at Seth and tell him it's a gift from my Halfie, Sparrow.
> Pinch Dean's ass for me.
> 
> And just gawk at Roman so I can live vicariously through you :
> 
> Oh, and get many pictures of my husband Daniel ....don't judge me :side:
> 
> Have so much fun, Vicky. Come back and tell us how it went


Halfie so thoughtful 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DareDevil said:


> I am so excited for today. :mark: :mark:


have fun babe :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## tylermoxreigns

So I am just going to leave this GOAT interview here

His reaction to Bryan is effin priceless :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

tylermoxreigns said:


> So I am just going to leave this GOAT interview here
> 
> His reaction to Bryan is effin priceless :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao Dean! "Come on!" :lmao Daniel's face was like "Damn...my bad" :lol

Dean looks tired, scruffy and a bit messy. Words slurring and shit while he smacks on that damn gum.....:banderas Still love it :cheer


That earring is still everything and more 

Some guy had a fan sign dedicated to Ambrose's earring. I need to find that :lol

EDIT: here we go :


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean smile

Thank You Tumblr


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tylermoxreigns said:


> So I am just going to leave this GOAT interview here
> 
> His reaction to Bryan is effin priceless :lmao :lmao :lmao


Shawn Michaels: "They always come back to the guy who can work" :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Shawn Michaels: "They always come back to the guy who can work" :mark::mark::mark::mark:


I know :mark:

Not gonna lie this made me a little emosh. I was like damn his smile/laugh just like the shoot/friday's with ego. We rarely see it. #ineedtolearnhowtocontainmyself

The way he was talking though, saying some home truths. That The Shield are WWE. The Shield are the guys that the WWE rely on. That they are the workers. How they are bringing back the old school and how people talk about how they want it back but do nothing about it and The Shield are more actions rather than talk. 

Seriously the whole thing is :banderas :banderas :banderas

Regardless of his dishevelled appearance. The fact he looks like he hasn't slept for a decade. He knows his shit. I just wish sometimes he could articulate himself better because if he could The 'E would shoot him to the moon and your wouldn't see his arse for dust that's how quick he would sky rocket. Then again he wouldn't be Ambrose/Mox if he was polished up, tbh that's part of his appeal and what attracted me to him. 

The obvious difference between the man behind Dean Ambrose/Jon Moxley and the wrestler/character is often mind-blowing and is testament to his work ethic and belief in his character. When he is on, he is damn on and that's exciting for wrestling fans. 

RE: them being the workers. 
I'll never forget my brother turning to me the first time he saw The Shield live and him saying "that was the best house show I have been too in so damn long and that is down to The Shield" :clap :clap


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Seth's





Roman's


----------



## LPPrince

"His beard is like down to his nipples"

A quote remembered in history, the quote that began the greatest rivalry the squared circle has ever seen


----------



## Bearodactyl

Great interviews. From Ambrose looking like he woke up literally a minute ago giving Bryan the evil eye for yes-ing (especially the second time), to Rollins' HBK fantasyfeud and bigging up the NXT roster, and Reigns being all kayfabe-minded talking bout the Rumble getting us ready for the next generation of Samoan wrestlers, I enjoyed every second. :banderas at the interviewer getting his little mark out in with Seth at the end of the interview btw...


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

tylermoxreigns said:


> I know :mark:
> 
> Not gonna lie this made me a little emosh. I was like damn his smile/laugh just like the shoot/friday's with ego. We rarely see it. #ineedtolearnhowtocontainmyself
> 
> The way he was talking though, saying some home truths. That The Shield are WWE. The Shield are the guys that the WWE rely on. That they are the workers. How they are bringing back the old school and how people talk about how they want it back but do nothing about it and The Shield are more actions rather than talk.
> 
> Seriously the whole thing is :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Regardless of his dishevelled appearance. The fact he looks like he hasn't slept for a decade. He knows his shit. I just wish sometimes he could articulate himself better because if he could The 'E would shoot him to the moon and your wouldn't see his arse for dust that's how quick he would sky rocket. Then again he wouldn't be Ambrose/Mox if he was polished up, tbh that's part of his appeal and what attracted me to him.
> 
> The obvious difference between the man behind Dean Ambrose/Jon Moxley and the wrestler/character is often mind-blowing and is testament to his work ethic and belief in his character. When he is on, he is damn on and that's exciting for wrestling fans.
> 
> RE: them being the workers.
> I'll never forget my brother turning to me the first time he saw The Shield live and him saying "that was the best house show I have been too in so damn long and that is down to The Shield" :clap :clap


bama :clap bama

Not gonna lie the Rollins one when he talked about all the crap he put his body through for a This is Awesome chant and he gets it with The Wyatts just standing there enaldo, these guys legitimately put themselves through hell and deserve all kinds of respect.

You want your name down in history, go out and take it. Tear the house down every night and you get your dues, simple! I love their attitude, always have.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Dean Ambrose: officially the third longest US Title reign in its history.


----------



## LPPrince

Props to Heath Slater


----------



## DareDevil

Thank you guyss! I will try to mark out for you guys as well. But, that may not be too healthy.


----------



## PUNKY

DareDevil said:


> Thank you guyss! I will try to mark out for you guys as well. But, that may not be too healthy.


your going to raw !!! have fun. :dance:cheer


----------



## Divine Arion

Late to the party to talk about Smackdown but that show just made my night. Always love the fact that each man got to have their moment to perform something special in their own way. You have to give it up to all the guys that sold for the Shield as well. Those moments with 3MB and Brad Maddox. XD 

On to Raw, I'm not sure if the rumors of Flair's return are true or not, but it'll still be fun to see him alongside Evolution regardless. Hopefully HHH is feeling better too that he'll get the opportunity to speak more often. Should be a fun Raw. 

EDIT: Seems Flair is going to be at Raw afterall. So excited! XD

Don't know if it was ever linked here but I found an amazing story while rummaging through fanfiction.net. To summarize it's what would happen if boys were trapped in a deadly game of survival. Very intense and well written story. Your feels will skyrocket with this one. They did with me personally lol. Always love a good thriller/angst driven story. It's not yaoi but an excellent testament to their friendship and character study.

Here's the link: https://www.fanfiction.net/s/9440182/1/Country-Roads


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tonight: Flair vs Ambrose for the US Title.


----------



## SubZero3:16

LPPrince said:


> Props to Heath Slater


That's not Heath Slater. That's Clem Layfield


----------



## CALΔMITY

Great interview by Ambrose despite the fact that he looked so sleepy. :lol I laughed at the Dbry part too.


----------



## SamSmith_YouTube

Definitely my joint favorites, have been for months, I think I slightly prefer them as heels though.


----------



## LPPrince

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's not Heath Slater. That's Clem Layfield


My bad, you right, you right


----------



## Divine Arion

tylermoxreigns said:


> So I am just going to leave this GOAT interview here
> 
> His reaction to Bryan is effin priceless :lmao :lmao :lmao





tylermoxreigns said:


> Seth's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roman's


These are awesome! Thank you for sharing! Laughed so hard at Rollins' beard comment and both of Dean's reactions to Daniel Bryan. Reigns is just so enthusiastic to listen to as well.


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> So I am just going to leave this GOAT interview here
> 
> His reaction to Bryan is effin priceless :lmao :lmao :lmao


Thanks for posting this I think it's the most comfortable on-camera interview I've seen him give. There was one with all 3 guys for ONNIT earlier this year I believe, but it was for radio, then the video was released.

P.S. That smile and laugh is EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

Reigns vs Orton was confirmed on the pre-show.


----------



## SubZero3:16

DoubtGin said:


> Reigns vs Orton was confirmed on the pre-show.


Time to brace for the incoming bitching *sigh*


----------



## Wynter

DoubtGin said:


> *Reigns vs Orton *was confirmed on the pre-show.


Oh sweet jesus.....










*gets on knees* Dear Almighty and Wonderful Wrestling God. Today, I come as a terrified and pleading servant. 
Tonight, a gorgeous Samoan with a head full of flawless silky tresses that ratchet hoes would kill to make their ponytails, will have another singles match.

Listen, if you have any love for us Roman fans, you will finally give us one match we can actually brag about.

Liken to when that Samoan Adonis comes within 10 feet of a mic, I dread his singles matches.

But this all can change if you give him a good match with Randy Orton; the power to slay the haters and silence the bitching.


----------



## Shenroe

Well we will just see how it unfolds ok.


----------



## LPPrince

Roman vs. Orton, I am okay with this

Edit-

Cena cuts a promo, calls out names of upcoming stars that are gonna be huge, mentions Roman and Seth in a slew of other names, fails to mention Ambrose

:/

hahahaha


----------



## DoubtGin

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh sweet jesus.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gets on knees* Dear Almighty and Wonderful Wrestling God. Today, I come as a terrified and pleading servant.
> Tonight, a gorgeous Samoan with a head full of flawless silky tresses that ratchet hoes would kill to make their ponytails, will have another singles match.
> 
> Listen, if you have any love for us Roman fans, you will finally give us one match we can actually brag about.
> 
> Liken to when that Samoan Adonis comes within 10 feet of a mic, I dread his singles matches.
> 
> But this all can change if you give him a good match with Randy Orton; the power to slay the haters and silence the bitching.



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Frico

Pretty cool he named dropped Rollins - as soon as he said Reigns and Cesaro I thought he'd move on with other names, so props to Cena for that. But yeah, should've mentioned Ambrose. Glad Neville and Zayn got a shout out too.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Its just a match no need to moisten your panties over it


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh sweet jesus.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gets on knees* Dear Almighty and Wonderful Wrestling God. Today, I come as a terrified and pleading servant.
> Tonight, a gorgeous Samoan with a head full of flawless silky tresses that ratchet hoes would kill to make their ponytails, will have another singles match.
> 
> Listen, if you have any love for us Roman fans, you will finally give us one match we can actually brag about.
> 
> Liken to when that Samoan Adonis comes within 10 feet of a mic, I dread his singles matches.
> 
> But this all can change if you give him a good match with Randy Orton; the power to slay the haters and silence the bitching.



You are such a drama queen :lol got it sounding as Roman aint got no skills :side: Once Orton doesn't drag his ass, the match should be fine.


----------



## LPPrince

Frico said:


> Pretty cool he named dropped Rollins - as soon as he said Reigns and Cesaro I thought he'd move on with other names, so props to Cena for that. But yeah, should've mentioned Ambrose. Glad Neville and Zayn got a shout out too.


I feel like he noticed he forgot Rollins and had to bring him up after Cesaro


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I think Cena as Face was talking about future Faces

The reactions I've seen on Cena/Bray segment :shocked:

people believe that the poll last week was real, that WWE not wanted Cena vs. Wyatt, that people hate Cena fpalm

WWE is real for many people :lol


I will sleep, I love Orton but he will not make me stay awake 

The only thing that keeps me awake is curiosity to know what Ric Flair will do, but sleep won this curiosity.


----------



## cindel25

SóniaPortugal said:


> I think Cena as Face was talking about future Faces
> 
> The reactions I've seen on Cena/Bray segment :shocked:
> 
> people believe that the poll last week was real, that WWE not wanted Cena vs. Wyatt, that people hate Cena fpalm
> 
> WWE is real for many people :lol
> 
> 
> I will sleep, I love Orton but he will not make me stay awake
> 
> The only thing that keeps me awake is curiosity to know what Ric Flair will do, but sleep won this curiosity.


What does this have to do with the shield?


----------



## Frico

Oh c'mon, how many times does this thread usually go off topic? 8*D


----------



## Frico

Hoping Flair has an in-ring segment with The Shield.


----------



## Bushmaster

Cool that Cena name dropped Rollins. Was disappointed that he left out Ambrose, they make his title reign look like complete shit and they can't even mention him as someone with a great future.



cindel25 said:


> What does this have to do with the shield?


Said that Cena was talking about future faces, maybe she means that Reigns and Rollins will be future faces. Sounds good if Cesaro will be face too.

Thread has gone off topic many times, no big deal here.


----------



## cindel25

Frico said:


> Oh c'mon, how many times does this thread usually go off topic? 8*D





SoupBro said:


> Cool that Cena name dropped Rollins. Was disappointed that he left out Ambrose, they make his title reign look like complete shit and they can't even mention him as someone with a great future.
> 
> 
> 
> Said that Cena was talking about future faces, maybe she means that Reigns and Rollins will be future faces. Sounds good if Cesaro will be face too.
> 
> Thread has gone off topic many times, no big deal here.


She was specifically talking about Cena and Wyatt..what does that have to do with the shield? Neither of these guys aren't in a program with the shield! Was the shield member one of the people singing? If so where?!


----------



## Deptford

Cindel Halfie!!! 

dude my roomate and his friends stormed in my room before the evolution + flair and shield segment. Or I'm assuming they had one. either way.. so mad right now..


----------



## cindel25

Deptford said:


> Cindel Halfie!!!
> 
> dude my roomate and his friends stormed in my room before the evolution + flair and shield segment. Or I'm assuming they had one. either way.. so mad right now..


Deppie, they didn't come out yet. 15 mins left in this shit show..

WHERE THE FUCK IS THE SHIELD?!


----------



## Bushmaster

cindel25 said:


> She was specifically talking about Cena and Wyatt..what does that have to do with the shield? Neither of these guys aren't in a program with the shield! Was the shield member one of the people singing? If so where?!


Is it the first time anyone has gone off topic? Part of her post was kinda about Reigns and Rollins being mentioned.


----------



## LPPrince

The main event is Reigns vs. Orton. Thats next.

Rollins and Reigns were mentioned in Cena's opening promo.

And Dean Ambrose is confirmed to defend his US title on Smackdown in a 3 vs. 1 Handicap match against Rybaxel and Del Rio


----------



## Tony

That promo was great. Dean being crazy and Seth showing how much he has improved on the mic since his ROH days. Good stuff (Y)


----------



## LPPrince

Looks like The Shield retired the masks

hahaha


----------



## cindel25

SoupBro said:


> Is it the first time anyone has gone off topic? Part of her post was kinda about Reigns and Rollins being mentioned.


Where are Reigns and Rollins with Cena and Wyatt?


----------



## Bushmaster

Great way to end Raw here :mark:, nervous it was just a Shield beatdown but they ended it perfectly. Have no idea who is gonna win which is great.



cindel25 said:


> Where are Reigns and Rollins with Cena and Wyatt?


The Cena promo where he mentions Reigns and Rollins?


----------



## LPPrince

Evolution was straight up annihilating The Shield there. Save goes to Seth Rollins for narrowly getting Ambrose out of a Pedigree and then starting the comeback for The Shield.


----------



## Bushmaster

I though Ambrose was done when HHH threw him onto the announcer table :lmao shit looked bad.

Are they setting up Reigns vs Orton, Ambrose vs HHH and Rollins vs Batista?


----------



## Frico

Rollins the hero of the night. :mark:

Great promo from all three as well.


----------



## Barbequegirl

Trips no selling the knee.


----------



## Tony

Is there going to be a stipulation for the match?


----------



## tbp82

Dumb question but what are the "rules" of a 3 on 1 handicap match for a Championship? *If* someone beats Dean are they the Champion? or Does the group get the Championship?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Trips selling that spear like a GOAT :banderas

Rollins to the rescue :mark: :mark:

Flair drunker than usual :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

Frico said:


> Oh c'mon, how many times does this thread usually go off topic? 8*D


There's a Wyatt and Cena thread for that.


----------



## Bushmaster

tbp82 said:


> Dumb question but what are the "rules" of a 3 on 1 handicap match for a Championship? *If* someone beats Dean are they the Champion? or Does the group get the Championship?


I could see it being the person that pins Dean wins. That wll mostly likely cause chaose between the guys. I want Dean to lose but I can see him winning the match here. Would be stupid to have him lose the title a few days before the PPV. He needs to lose it a month before a PPV so he can dwell on it and become even more insane.


----------



## Tony

So the match on Sunday is going to be a traditional 6-man tag match?


----------



## LPPrince

3 on 1 handicap for the title with no explanation how it'll work.

I think it'll be whichever of the three pins Dean wins the title. That'll cause dissension, Dean will capitalize and retain.


----------



## LPPrince

SoupBro said:


> The Cena promo where he mentions Reigns and Rollins?


Yep.


----------



## Frico

Still can't shake the feeling there's going to be a heel turning coming on Sunday with one of the boys joining Evolution. Something about that handshake and Flair on backstage pass. Tonight wasn't the best but still looking forward to ER.


----------



## LPPrince

Frico said:


> Still can't shake the feeling there's going to be a heel turning coming on Sunday with one of the boys joining Evolution. Something about that handshake and Flair on backstage pass. Tonight wasn't the best but still looking forward to ER.


Wouldn't make sense. You'd have a five on two scenario then. That + the constant everyone vs. The Shield thing wouldn't work as it'd then be absolutely unbelievable for The Shield to win the story.


----------



## Bushmaster

Frico said:


> Still can't shake the feeling there's going to be a heel turning coming on Sunday with one of the boys joining Evolution. Something about that handshake and Flair on backstage pass. Tonight wasn't the best but still looking forward to ER.


Would be silly to have that without hinting at it. They should have segments where HHH is alone with each member and tries to convince them to join Evolution. They'd all say fuck no but maybe 2 of them would have this intriguing look on their face. Once the PPV match happens the one you least expect turns heel. 

Just think the turn would be bad if it happens so fast.


----------



## Romangirl252

The ending of the show was awesome...glad to see Shield beat them down at the end...can't wait for sunday... I was shocked that Flair shake the Shield's hands


----------



## tbp82

If its 3 on 1 whoever gets the pin I could see Roman and the other one being banned from ringside while Rybaxel helps Del Rio win the title and The Authority reward them with another tag title match at ER.


----------



## Omega_VIK

tylermoxreigns said:


> So I am just going to leave this GOAT interview here
> 
> His reaction to Bryan is effin priceless :lmao :lmao :lmao


Dean's like, "It's too early for this shit." 

Sadly, though I think that Evolution is going to win at the ppv. I still want the Shield to still be a dominant force.


----------



## Divine Arion

Absolutely loved that Raw ending, though the stuff with Flair seemed to come off a little awkward. Have to wonder if he'll end up going back to Evolution on Sunday. Orton vs Reigns was a short but sweet match. Really looking forward to when these two actually get into a singles feud. All these men seem to click well with each other but I certainly want to see a Rollins vs Orton and Ambrose vs HHH at some point in the future. It's kind of hard to tell who will come out on top at ER. Certainly hope it will be the Shield. Wonder if we'll get a stipulation eventually added at SD. 

For the US title match on SD, as much as I love him as champion, I don't know if I see Ambrose coming out on top. It would be a good means to get it off of him and keep Dean looking strong since he got beat by 3 men. Kind of weird though, I guess whoever gets the pin either gets the title or the other 3 would have a triple threat for it? Guess we'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Belladonna29

I could only catch snippets of Raw since I'm doing homework, but if the main thread is any indication, this was a forgettable show overall.
BTW, going dropping into the main thread just reminds why I'd rather stay in this one. The amount of sexist crap in there against some of the Divas is ridiculous. 

Just because you insist on being super descriptive about how attractive a Diva is, or want to criticize her in-ring work or acting shouldn't mean you have to express your thoughts like a neanderthal :side:

Anyway, back to the show. As far as The Shield segments, strong promo segment of course.
You knew the Reign/Orton match would be short since it didn't even start till the overrun.
I didn't catch all of Flair's intro and segment, but apparently:
1.) He looked/sounded wasted
2.) He "turned" on Evolution for The Shield and kinda got out of dodge until Backstage Pass, and the turn was "telegraphed" according to some peeps in the Raw thread.

While I wouldn't put it pass Flair to have slugged some drinks prior to his segment, I don't know how I feel about Flair siding with The Shield, because what does it mean? Is their manager now? Or is he just not with Evolution and took the segment to give the Shield some props? I guess because I didn't watch the segment in its entirety, this isn't clear to me. 

As far as the rest of the show, the opening segment with Cena, Bray and the creepy kid choir was a interesting concept, and it's just meta-hilarious how 'Cenation' turned heel before Cena, but this was exactly the kind of segment that could have used a hotter crowd to prop it up even further.

I'm also seeing a lot of angst around Cesaro's character right now and whether he's a heel or a face right now and I actually agree. He's in a unique position in which having Heymen's heelishness attached to him seems to be slowing down his momentum. IDK, they may have to rethink putting them together.

So is poor Damien Sandow basically another Santino now? His character has so much potential and the WWE has basically made him into a intellectual clown, UGH.

While I welcome Monster Kane back, they totally damsel-ed Brie out in that segment and made he look like a goof for crawling back into the ring while trying to escape Kane. At least let HER grab a wrench and hit Kane.

And it looks like Dean has a 3-on-1 title match one Main Event(?), which means that his historical title reign could be coming to an end very soon. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Frico

SoupBro said:


> Would be silly to have that without hinting at it. They should have segments where HHH is alone with each member and tries to convince them to join Evolution. They'd all say fuck no but maybe 2 of them would have this intriguing look on their face. Once the PPV match happens the one you least expect turns heel.


I like this scenario a lot.


Romangirl252 said:


> The ending of the show was awesome...glad to see Shield beat them down at the end...can't wait for sunday... *I was shocked that Flair shake the Shield's hands*


Yeah, wasn't expecting that either. Twitter was funny when it happened - plenty of "WTFs" and a call for Flair to don a Shield vest, haha. I also liked Dean's "Should we trust him?"

Speaking of Dean - looking forward to "Ambrosemania" this Friday. :


----------



## CookiePuss

I feel like Ambrose is going to lose his belt to Del Rio on Friday. He's held it for too long and it's pretty much been a nothing title. I like Ambrose, but it wouldn't make a difference if he retained or lost the championship. It's pretty much been a prop for him for however long he's held it.


----------



## DareDevil

Just came back, it was fucking awesome :mark: :mark: I can't even, starting from what Wyatt did and the children with masks... Sorry, I had a really really shitty spot, my camera sucks and I was too busy marking out.


----------



## Belladonna29

cookiepuss said:


> I feel like Ambrose is going to lose his belt to Del Rio on Friday. He's held it for too long and it's pretty much been a nothing title. I like Ambrose, but it wouldn't make a difference if he retained or lost the championship. It's pretty much been a prop for him for however long he's held it.


Not having him defend the title more looks pretty stupid in retrospect. I feel like while the Shield were heels, they could use him not defending the title as a subtle show of cowardice. In fact, you could argue that that's what they were trying to do the whole time(remember during the possible break-up angle, they had Roman criticize him about it).
But with them turning face and his reign becoming historic, it just becomes something he should be able to kayfabe brag about, but everyone knows he didn't defend it a lot. Seems like another WWE long-term booking FAIL. But whatever, getting the title off of Dean and having him be pissed about it might actual make it matter more.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

cookiepuss said:


> I feel like Ambrose is going to lose his belt to Del Rio on Friday. He's held it for too long and it's pretty much been a nothing title. I like Ambrose, but it wouldn't make a difference if he retained or lost the championship. It's pretty much been a prop for him for however long he's held it.


agreed.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Wonder why Cena snubbed Ambrose...it had to be on purpose. I mean come on, he even mentioned Neville who will probably never even compete for the WWE title.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Belladonna29 said:


> I could only catch snippets of Raw since I'm doing homework, but if the main thread is any indication, this was a forgettable show overall.
> BTW, going dropping into the main thread just reminds why I'd rather stay in this one. The amount of sexist crap in there against some of the Divas is ridiculous.
> 
> Just because you insist on being super descriptive about how attractive a Diva is, or want to criticize her in-ring work or acting shouldn't mean you have to express your thoughts like a neanderthal :side:
> 
> Anyway, back to the show. As far as The Shield segments, strong promo segment of course.
> You knew the Reign/Orton match would be short since it didn't even start till the overrun.
> I didn't catch all of Flair's intro and segment, but apparently:
> 1.) He looked/sounded wasted
> 2.) He "turned" on Evolution for The Shield and kinda got out of dodge until Backstage Pass, and the turn was "telegraphed" according to some peeps in the Raw thread.
> 
> While I wouldn't put it pass Flair to have slugged some drinks prior to his segment, I don't know how I feel about Flair siding with The Shield, because what does it mean? Is their manager now? Or is he just not with Evolution and took the segment to give the Shield some props? I guess because I didn't watch the segment in its entirety, this isn't clear to me.
> 
> As far as the rest of the show, the opening segment with Cena, Bray and the creepy kid choir was a interesting concept, and it's just meta-hilarious how 'Cenation' turned heel before Cena, but this was exactly the kind of segment that could have used a hotter crowd to prop it up even further.
> 
> I'm also seeing a lot of angst around Cesaro's character right now and whether he's a heel or a face right now and I actually agree. He's in a unique position in which having Heymen's heelishness attached to him seems to be slowing down his momentum. IDK, they may have to rethink putting them together.
> 
> So is poor Damien Sandow basically another Santino now? His character has so much potential and the WWE has basically made him into a intellectual clown, UGH.
> 
> While I welcome Monster Kane back, they totally damsel-ed Brie out in that segment and made he look like a goof for crawling back into the ring while trying to escape Kane. At least let HER grab a wrench and hit Kane.
> 
> And it looks like Dean has a 3-on-1 title match one Main Event(?), which means that his historical title reign could be coming to an end very soon. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


It was a good Raw for the most part, except some filler. Never take the general opinion of the main Raw thread as fact, it's "Worst Raw ever" every week when every Raw after Mania has been at least decent.

More sensible posters stay out of it while the show is live and post their thoughts later and there you can see a more unbiased and well, better assessment of the show.

Too many commercials also ruin the live viewing, plus a bad crowd. Watching it online later should be much better (Y)



DareDevil said:


> Just came back, it was fucking awesome :mark: :mark: I can't even, starting from what Wyatt did and the children with masks... Sorry, I had a really really shitty spot, my camera sucks and I was too busy marking out.



Vicky, that fucking segment :banderas :banderas :banderas



And it's okay really, Cena "snubbing" Ambrose really isn't that big a deal. As long as HHH likes him, all that matters.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

cindel25 said:


> What does this have to do with the shield?


I spoke of Cena promo in which he did not name said Dean and said Roman and Seth names. 
And I said was not going to see Orton match (Orton vs. Roman), in other words I'd miss The Shield part.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

He maybe didn't name Dean because Dean is going to be a heel and he only named baby faces?????? duuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> Just came back, it was fucking awesome :mark: :mark: I can't even, starting from what Wyatt did and the children with masks... Sorry, I had a really really shitty spot, my camera sucks and I was too busy marking out.


Watching it I was thinking what an awesome show you were getting to be at, so happy for you that it was an awesome one. Still incredibly jealous though! lol.

When Dean jumped on HHH and they had their little fight :mark: :mark: !!

Edit: on Cena 'snubbing' Ambrose, I agree with others here- I believe he was focusing on those that were going to be faces. Would be a bit weird for a guy like Cena to promote someone who (imo) is quite clearly going to be a major heel.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

BruceLeGorille said:


> He maybe didn't name Dean because Dean is going to be a heel and he only named baby faces?????? duuuuuuuuuh




Thank you very much :clap

That's what I said.

But people here are more concerned with trying that I look bad and I do not know why, my English makes that service very well, do not worry about it.:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Deam match on Smackdown:


He loses title = something will happen to Dean character

He keeps title = something will happen in The Shield vs Evolution, Evolution wins in a dirty way

Why do I have the impression that someone will betray in The Shield? :$


----------



## DoubtGin

^-Ignore those, lots of ppl here are pretty salty when it comes to stuff like that.

Cena snubbing Ambrose is really not a big deal. His wrestling "style" isn't as flashy as the ones Cena mentioned.


----------



## DareDevil

I agree with what most what most people said here, I mean honestly, why would Cena promote a guy who is sure to be a huge pain in the ass for all faces in like two years from now? Yeah, it really wouldn't make sense.

@Raven and Tammy, it was an amazing show to be at, you guys have no idea of the wondeful experience it is not to be hearing cole and lawler's stupid shit all the time.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> Deam match on Smackdown:
> 
> 
> He loses title = something will happen to Dean character
> 
> He keeps title = something will happen in The Shield vs Evolution, Evolution wins in a dirty way
> 
> Why do I have the impression that someone will betray in The Shield? :$


It's bound to happen one way or the other. Even on the last smackdown commentary kept comparing the shield with evolution, how the guys in evolution are only in it for themselves, and how the shield is getting along great. The fact that they've been talking about it often is just the psychology machine working with the viewers. (Or at least I'd like to think so) The viewers will enjoy the shield up until that fateful moment when Dean shatters their dreams. Yes, I still hold out hope that that little shit will do what he is best at. Being the sympathetic villain.

Or...you know...creative can throw in a curve ball and make one of the other two a traitor even though it wouldn't make ANY sense at all. Or the shield will still remain a faction for some time to come which really isn't a bad thing.

I haven't seen Raw yet, but even though that fruity pebble didn't mention my man Ambrose I'm not gonna let it bother me too bad. It makes sense that the ultimate babyface would only mention future faces. Only time will tell


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> Deam match on Smackdown:
> 
> 
> 
> *[*]He loses title = something will happen to Dean character
> *
> 
> 
> He keeps title = something will happen in The Shield vs Evolution, Evolution wins in a dirty way
> 
> Why do I have the impression that someone will betray in The Shield? :$


Dean: "Rule of darwinism."


----------



## tbp82

I think that Cena mentioning Roman Reigns first is more important than him leaving out the other one. The one Cena didn't mentioned has a great chance to be a heel so that may have played a part in it.


----------



## Shenroe

Vicky how was the crowd like from your perspective?


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> I agree with what most what most people said here, I mean honestly, why would Cena promote a guy who is sure to be a huge pain in the ass for all faces in like two years from now? Yeah, it really wouldn't make sense.
> 
> @Raven and Tammy, it was an amazing show to be at, *you guys have no idea of the wondeful experience it is not to be hearing cole and lawler's stupid shit all the time*.


:lol:lol:lol :clap:clap

To be perfectly honest, sometimes I turn the show on mute just so I can actually concentrate on what's happening on the show. The shows that the WWE have been putting on since 'Mania have been the best they've put on in so long, the only thing that lets them down is commentary.

You would think after all these years they would've found a commentator that could make you as emotionally invested in the show, like J.R. used to. When talent, like Dean Ambrose, shows you up at your own job on commentary, surely that says something.. I do realise I'm biased being an Ambrose mark of course :lol


Back to Cena 'snubbing' Ambrose, still in total agreement- Ambrose is going to be an epically major heel once he gets a singles run, so the 'superhero' isn't about to promote him on the show. If he did it out of character in a media interview whilst mentioning/promoting other heels I might think it was possibly a snub, but not for this.


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> I think that Cena mentioning Roman Reigns first is more important than him leaving out the other one. T*he one Cena didn't mentioned has a great chance to be a heel so that may have played a part in it*.


You know, I usually hate everything you post but just for this one. :clap:clap



Shenroe said:


> Vicky how was the crowd like from your perspective?


It was fairly loud, there was a big pop for Orton though, well it was his hometown. But they went crazy with The Shield and The Wyatts. It was a good crowd to say the least, not great but good.


----------



## cindel25

SóniaPortugal said:


> I spoke of Cena promo in which he did not name said Dean and said Roman and Seth names.
> And I said was not going to see Orton match (Orton vs. Roman), in other words I'd miss The Shield part.


\

This is what you said:



SóniaPortugal said:


> I think Cena as Face was talking about future Faces
> 
> The reactions I've seen on Cena/Bray segment :shocked:
> 
> people believe that the poll last week was real, that WWE not wanted Cena vs. Wyatt, that people hate Cena fpalm
> WWE is real for many people :lol
> 
> I will sleep, I love Orton but he will not make me stay awake
> 
> The only thing that keeps me awake is curiosity to know what Ric Flair will do, but sleep won this curiosity.



You did not post this in the five other threads about Cena/Wyatt or any of the name he dropped.


----------



## DareDevil

Oh, where did Raw stopped on TV guys? Did it stop after The Shield beat up Evo? Because there was an after match of Cena vs Wyatt.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

cindel25 said:


> \
> 
> This is what you said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You did not post this in the five other threads about Cena/Wyatt or any of the name he dropped.


I know. 
I just wanted to talk about The Shield.
Why would I write in other threads? 

I wrote about Cena vs Bray because it was what came to mind when seeing Cena promo, in which he pointed Seth and Roman and not Dean.


----------



## Divine Arion

SóniaPortugal said:


> Deam match on Smackdown:
> 
> 
> He loses title = something will happen to Dean character
> 
> He keeps title = something will happen in The Shield vs Evolution, Evolution wins in a dirty way
> 
> Why do I have the impression that someone will betray in The Shield? :$





Calabrose said:


> It's bound to happen one way or the other. Even on the last smackdown commentary kept comparing the shield with evolution, how the guys in evolution are only in it for themselves, and how the shield is getting along great. The fact that they've been talking about it often is just the psychology machine working with the viewers. (Or at least I'd like to think so) The viewers will enjoy the shield up until that fateful moment when Dean shatters their dreams. Yes, I still hold out hope that that little shit will do what he is best at. Being the sympathetic villain.
> 
> Or...you know...creative can throw in a curve ball and make one of the other two a traitor even though it wouldn't make ANY sense at all. Or the shield will still remain a faction for some time to come which really isn't a bad thing.
> 
> I haven't seen Raw yet, but even though that fruity pebble didn't mention my man Ambrose I'm not gonna let it bother me too bad. It makes sense that the ultimate babyface would only mention future faces. Only time will tell


These are both interesting points. I could see him going batshit insane and just mauling anything in his path to vent his frustrations if he loses his title. I can't wait until he gets to fully unleash that unhinged aspect of his character though. If they add a stipulation to the ER match, you just know Ambrose would gladly take advantage to seek revenge for a potential title loss. 

Like Calabrose stated, there could be that curveball too where maybe a Shield member might betray his teammates and go with Evolution. Ambrose is just an obvious choice given his character but you have to wonder if they may choose Reigns? Yes it would be odd since they are trying to get him over as a face currently but maybe it might be the rub he needs for his push? HHH could manipulate Reigns into thinking he's better than Ambrose and Rollins and they're just holding him back. I can see Reigns being the arrogant playboy type decked out in fancy clothing down the road. Kind of like a certain relative of his lol. 

I don't think it will happen but with WWE there's always a possibility. For all we know Flair was playing them and is still aligned with Evolution to potentially cause a loss for Shield. Regardless of what happens, I really want to see Shield last as a faction through summer. Having them break up at Survivor Series would feel more ideal. Honestly it would be refreshing if we could have a stable break up mutually for once too.


----------



## cindel25

SóniaPortugal said:


> I know.
> I just wanted to talk about The Shield.
> Why would I write in other threads?
> 
> I wrote about Cena vs Bray because it was what came to mind when seeing Cena promo, in which he pointed Seth and Roman and not Dean.


There is a thread about Cena vs Bray what you could have written your thoughts there.


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> Oh, where did Raw stopped on TV guys? Did it stop after The Shield beat up Evo? Because there was an after match of Cena vs Wyatt.


After the Shield vs Evo is when it stopped here.


----------



## Banez

heya cindel boo 

RAW was ok i guess.. was surprised how little shield was presented but the ending was nice. I don't know who wins the match i'd give slight edge for Evolution but it's anyone's game really.

Also Ric Flair needs to sober up.


----------



## Tambrose

Banez said:


> heya cindel boo
> 
> RAW was ok i guess.. was surprised how little shield was presented but the ending was nice. I don't know who wins the match i'd give slight edge for Evolution but it's anyone's game really.
> 
> *Also Ric Flair needs to sober up*.


At this point, I think being/appearing to be drunk is his natural state :argh:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Smackdown has always been the Shield's show. They always get the most air time on there.


----------



## DareDevil

Tambrose said:


> After the Shield vs Evo is when it stopped here.


Ohhh, Yeah, there was Cena vs Wyatt after the show and Cena won via DQ.


----------



## Tambrose

DareDevil said:


> Ohhh, Yeah, there was Cena vs Wyatt after the show and Cena won via DQ.


OMG your new avatar pic of Sandow/Magneto... that segment had me rolling! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

Tambrose said:


> OMG your new avatar pic of Sandow/Magneto... that segment had me rolling! :lmao :lmao :lmao


I Know it was hilarious, I actually like Sandow but that segment tho.  also, Special thanks to *RUSEV* for letting me use this.


----------



## cindel25

Hey Banez boo.

I'm still waiting for all you basics to tell me why The Shield vs AARPlution is a good thing.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Am I the only one who thinks Roman was trying (and failing) to channel his inner GOAT?










Also, :lmao at Trips overselling like a boss


----------



## DareDevil

Soo, I know I really haven't been here but, PYRO IS BACK??


----------



## Deptford

Pyro is dead or something, I haven't seen him post in a whilee. :\ 
Ok, I won't be that dark, but he avoids this thread these days, I think. 

I can't believe you were at the show, Vicky! :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> Pyro is dead or something, I haven't seen him post in a whilee. :\
> Ok, I won't be that dark, but he avoids this thread these days, I think.
> 
> I can't believe you were at the show, Vicky! :mark:


Oh, well, there's another Shield thread and I saw him post there. And yep, I was at the show, It was amazing.


----------



## PUNKY

there's another shield thread ? glad you had a good time devil.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I've seen The Shield parts 

*Backstage promo =* I had to see twice because the 1st time I was "Dean, WTF are you doing?" and not paid attention to Seth and Roman.

*Roman vs Orton =* the only thing I have to say is that Roman has a bad luck with crowd when he has match alone, he always has bad crowd (no offense those who were there)

*Ric Flair =* he was drunk? 

*Triple H vs Dean =* yes please


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> there's another shield thread ? glad you had a good time devil.


Yup, but it's one of those threads that will eventually get moved here.


----------



## DoubtGin

Is there a gif of Ambrose getting casually thrown over the table? :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

cindel25 said:


> There is a thread about Cena vs Bray what you could have written your thoughts there.


I wrote that comment to 3 am. 
And I just wrote one thing that was not related to The Shield 

Cena promo mentioned Seth and Roman

Orton match was against Roman

Ric Flair would clearly have something to do with The Shield

Also in this tread is write of everything. 
You guys have already wrote about Cena vs Bray, Bo, among other things that have nothing to do with WWE.

So what's the problem I write about the stupid reaction of some WWE fans?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Constructive criticism to Roman, he needs to learn to sell, he is worse than Cena


----------



## Frico

Anyone have a link to the promo from last night? Would like to watch it again.


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> Constructive criticism to Roman, he needs to learn to sell, he is worse than Cena


thats a stretch... no one is worse than Cena when it comes to selling.. No one.


----------



## cindel25

SóniaPortugal said:


> I wrote that comment to 3 am.
> And I just wrote one thing that was not related to The Shield
> 
> Cena promo mentioned Seth and Roman
> 
> Orton match was against Roman
> 
> Ric Flair would clearly have something to do with The Shield
> 
> Also in this tread is write of everything.
> You guys have already wrote about Cena vs Bray, Bo, among other things that have nothing to do with WWE.
> 
> So what's the problem I write about the stupid reaction of some WWE fans?


You guys have written about Cena vs The Shield, Bray vs The Shield, Bo becoming a member of THE SHIELD, Orton & The Shield, Seth and The Shield. 

Not Cena vs Bray. Like I said there is a thread if you want to talk about that and again you have not contribute to those threads. 

The problem is you. Simple does not seems to get it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Should I get some popcorn for a cat fight? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Deptford

DareDevil said:


> Oh, well, there's another Shield thread and I saw him post there. And yep, I was at the show, It was amazing.


#Pyrolives! 

and I'm glad you had a good night, vicky


----------



## JacqSparrow

Belated thoughts on Raw:

That backstage promo :dance That corridor is my new best friend because the lighting was great. And Dean really getting my attention there.

The ending was OK as a whole, but a tad underwhelming compared to what happened over the past couple of weeks :lol I guess I was expecting a little more pizzazz since it's the go-home show for ER. And Flair's appearance was a bit of a letdown, but I expect him to play a bigger role in this feud so I'll wait and see what happens. 

Should be an interesting Smackdown, with that handicap hullabaloo. I hope Dean doesn't lose it that way, but if he does, hope it sets him off.

Glad you had fun, Vicky! :cheer


----------



## Tambrose

Banez said:


> thats a stretch... no one is worse than Cena when it comes to selling.. No one.


lol have to agree With Banez this... last week on RAW (I think it was last week? Maybe week before) when Evolution came down and beat the Shield down, after they'd already been beaten down by like 11 guys, Roman was doing a great job. All three of them sold fantastically, Seth laid out coughing and barely moving, Dean all crumpled up in the turnbuckle, and then Roman trying to crawl and grab onto HHH but looking as though he could barely move, when HHH was yelling at him to get up and fight.

Yes Roman is the greenest of the group, no one can reasonably deny that, but the progress he has made in the short time he's been on screen has been nothing short of amazing. Outside of genetics/family ties, I think that comes down to him being so willing to listen and work hard... and of course pairing him up with 2 spectacular talents who have 10+ years of experience under their belts, and are willing to take someone like him under their wings.

I personally don't think Roman's ready to be a singles star yet, I feel that Rollins and Ambrose still do the majority of the work in the ring and in promos and basically allow it to highlight his strengths/hide his weaknesses..... but he will one day be an amazing singles star. Especially if he keeps being hardworking, willing to learn, and humble- which is the impression I feel from him based on interviews.

Although Sonia, I like how you were able to criticise Cena even though you are an admitted Cena mark (from memory at least... maybe it was Orton? lol it's late here)


----------



## SóniaPortugal

cindel25 said:


> You guys have written about Cena vs The Shield, Bray vs The Shield, Bo becoming a member of THE SHIELD, Orton & The Shield, Seth and The Shield.
> 
> Not Cena vs Bray. Like I said there is a thread if you want to talk about that and again you have not contribute to those threads.
> 
> The problem is you. Simple does not seems to get it.


Really? 

The pages and pages of GIFs "fights", which had nothing to do with The Shlied.

Kane vs Bryan, Cena vs Bray, among other things, has been written in this thread.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Tambrose said:


> lol have to agree With Banez this... last week on RAW (I think it was last week? Maybe week before) when Evolution came down and beat the Shield down, after they'd already been beaten down by like 11 guys, Roman was doing a great job. All three of them sold fantastically, Seth laid out coughing and barely moving, Dean all crumpled up in the turnbuckle, and then Roman trying to crawl and grab onto HHH but looking as though he could barely move, when HHH was yelling at him to get up and fight.
> 
> Yes Roman is the greenest of the group, no one can reasonably deny that, but the progress he has made in the short time he's been on screen has been nothing short of amazing. Outside of genetics/family ties, I think that comes down to him being so willing to listen and work hard... and of course pairing him up with 2 spectacular talents who have 10+ years of experience under their belts, and are willing to take someone like him under their wings.
> 
> I personally don't think Roman's ready to be a singles star yet, I feel that Rollins and Ambrose still do the majority of the work in the ring and in promos and basically allow it to highlight his strengths/hide his weaknesses..... but he will one day be an amazing singles star. Especially if he keeps being hardworking, willing to learn, and humble- which is the impression I feel from him based on interviews.
> 
> Although Sonia, I like how you were able to criticise Cena even though you are an admitted Cena mark (from memory at least... maybe it was Orton? lol it's late here)


I Love Cena and Orton, but they have flaws

Cena manages to have exelentes matches and promos, but he is too "Supermen"

Orton is excellent, but he has moments when he is boring.
Is not happening now, Orton is being fun to watch.


----------



## cindel25

SóniaPortugal said:


> Really?
> 
> *The pages and pages of GIFs "fights", which had nothing to do with The Shlied.*
> 
> Kane vs Bryan, Cena vs Bray, among other things, has been written in this thread.


Pages of GIF's "fights" has everything to do with the Shield. I owe up to my purpose in this thread. What don't you? Again you have not contribute to those threads. 

Kave vs Bryan with Shield, Cena vs Shield, Bray vs Shield, among other Shield things has been written in this thread.

This is what I am talking about: 


SóniaPortugal said:


> I Love Cena and Orton, but they have flaws
> 
> Cena manages to have exelentes matches and promos, but he is too "Supermen"
> 
> Orton is excellent, but he has moments when he is boring.
> Is not happening now, Orton is being fun to watch.



How come you are not writing this in the other five threads?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> thats a stretch... no one is worse than Cena when it comes to selling.. No one.



Cena has had matches where he sells well, usually are Cena best matches. 
WWE insists "SuperCena", so he must not sell, which only damages Cena.

WWE need to change the formula SuperFace = not sell


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> Cena has had matches where he sells well, usually are Cena best matches.
> WWE insists "SuperCena", so he must not sell, which only damages Cena.


name me a match which Cena sold well? Because i can name you atleast 5 matches that Cena either no sold the match after match OR no sold the beating he took during the match.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

cindel25 said:


> Pages of GIF's "fights" has everything to do with the Shield. I owe up to my purpose in this thread. What don't you? Again you have not contribute to those threads.
> 
> Kave vs Bryan with Shield, Cena vs Shield, Bray vs Shield, among other Shield things has been written in this thread.
> 
> This is what I am talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> How come you are not writing this in the other five threads?



Because I was responding to a comment that was in this Thread.
Why the hell I would write in another thread?


----------



## cindel25

SóniaPortugal said:


> Because I was responding to a comment that was in this Thread.
> Why the hell I would write in another thread?


Thank you for proving my point. 

FINALLY!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Selling is one of Roman's biggest strengths in the ring actually. Other than his signature spots, that's his best attribute. He knows his mannerisms and can sell a story in the ring with his expressions.

Plus, that pedigree Reigns took was probably the best pedigree I've seen in a while :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> name me a match which Cena sold well? Because i can name you atleast 5 matches that Cena either no sold the match after match OR no sold the beating he took during the match.




Cena vs Orton = in almost every this matches Cena sold very well.

As I said Cena has the defect of not selling, but he has great matches in which he sells.

John Cena is SuperFace, and therefore he does not sell. 
This is bad, but it is WWE policy


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Selling is one of Roman's biggest strengths in the ring actually. Other than his signature spots, that's his best attribute. He knows his mannerisms and can sell a story in the ring with his expressions.
> 
> Plus, that pedigree Reigns took was probably the best pedigree I've seen in a while :lol


Don't forget his flawless hair... 

But yes, agree. What he lacks in current moveset, Roman makes up for in his expressions.


----------



## cindel25

from twitter

Check out Slutty Bussy struggle hair and eyelashes.

Dean looks cute..


----------



## Shenroe

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Selling is one of Roman's biggest strengths in the ring actually. Other than his signature spots, that's his best attribute. He knows his mannerisms and can sell a story in the ring with his expressions.
> 
> Plus, that pedigree Reigns took was probably the best pedigree I've seen in a while :lol


Yeah he's a great seller, i don't where this he can't sell come from. And i agree that pedigree:banderas
He's the best seller among the shield imo


----------



## SóniaPortugal

cindel25 said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> FINALLY!


LOL... What? 
I'm responding to people who wrote in this thread.
What do you want me to do? 

That I write: 

"Wait a minute, I'll answer you in another thread because the answer to your comment in The Shield thread has nothing to do with The Shield. The answer to your comment is in X Theard, on the Y page, good luck finding my answer "


----------



## cindel25

SóniaPortugal said:


> LOL... What?
> I'm responding to people who wrote in this thread.
> What do you want me to do?
> 
> That I write:
> 
> "Wait a minute, I'll answer you in another thread because the answer to your comment in The Shield thread has nothing to do with The Shield. The answer to your comment is in X Theard, on the Y page, good luck finding my answer "


You already proved my point. No need to continue this discussion. I'm just glad you have admitted it. Bye


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> Cena vs Orton = in almost every this matches Cena sold very well.
> 
> As I said Cena has the defect of not selling, but he has great matches in which he sells.
> 
> John Cena is SuperFace, and therefore he does not sell.
> This is bad, but it is WWE policy


Sorry but all those matches Cena vs. Orton for the belts on 2013 were awful at best.


----------



## Tambrose

cindel25 said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> 
> FINALLY!


Not to get involved in this little feud lol, but out of curiosity (since it was me she was responding to):

Do you mean that she should reply to me on a different thread, where I wouldn't see it, even though she was responding to a conversation that did involve a Shield member;
or, are you trying to point out that she doesn't write in other threads at all? As in you were just using the kind of comment about Cena as an example of something she *could* write in a different thread as an opinion, but that she regularly chooses not to?

I don't know about who posts what where and how regularly, I only post in this thread and occasionally Total Divas show thread. As I said, just curious since you used her response to me as an example, when it was relevant in the context of her criticism of Roman and comparisons to Cena.

Also, that pic you posted, so jealous of that lucky girl  Was that for an interview (that might be up later to read/watch/listen to...) or a random fan pic?


Edit: is it just me, or does anyone else get the feeling that Ambrose wears the WWE merch just because he got it for free? Lol, I have no idea why I have this feeling, but every time I see him in something WWE related (not simply Shield merch) it's the feeling I get...


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Seth was the Hero in RAW

Evolution picked up Roman and Dean and did nothing to Seth.
Me: "And Seth?" 
Moments later I heard the audience cheer (finally) and saw Seth flying to Triple H.
Me: "This is why, Seth had to be the Hero this time :cheer


----------



## SóniaPortugal

cindel25 said:


> *You already proved my point*. No need to continue this discussion. I'm just glad you have admitted it. Bye


Really? 
When?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> Sorry but all those matches Cena vs. Orton for the belts on 2013 were awful at best.


I do not agree, but we are free to have different opinions

I remembered that I started watching WWE again because I heard there was gonna be Orton vs Cena matches.
And that was when I began to see and like The Shield, mainly Dean.
Funny that I started like Dean at the beginning of Roman push. :lol


----------



## Melrose92

I cant wait for the shield to split now. I reckon all 3 will hold their own and be upper card guys for years to come. Seth is the man IMO


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not agree, but we are free to have different opinions


yeah we are free to have different opinions. But those matches had little chemistry in them. the TLC match was a spotfest where neither guy sold the spots longer than 10 seconds. Now if you get thrown on a table you're supposed to lie there like a dead fish, not jump 5 seconds after up and climb the ladder just to push other guy off like nothing happened to you in first place.

his matches with Orton at past were bit more entertaining but not much.

anywhoo i'm back to discussing about shield. So, is it just me or does it seem like Evolution might get the surprise victory at ER? I wouldn't mind seeing Evolution to win tbh.. it would just mean the feud will last bit longer. And Evolution should come out as strong faction at first.. before Shield strikes back vol.2 happens where they win the rematch and then get rubbermatch which Shield wins and permanently would dissolve Evolution.

Then again i guess someone from Shield could always turn on Shield and join Evolution. Will be interesting PPV match for sure.

is there stipulation for the match btw? Or is it just regular 6 man match?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't know about joining evolution, but I wouldn't put it past creative trying another betrayal angle.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I think the result of Dean match will give some clue of what will happen 
But WWE has surprised in recent months, so is wait and see


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Guys the spine buster to Ambrose on the outside :mark: :banderas

I am on cloud nine right now with all Ambrose and Trips




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

DareDevil said:


> Ohhh, Yeah, there was Cena vs Wyatt after the show and Cena won via DQ.


Hey Vicky, glad you had a great time at the show. 

There are usually matches that take place for the audience in attendance after Raw goes off the air, so that's what the Cena/Wyatt match was for.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wanted to see Ambrose and Flair go off on each other.

And all I got was a damn handshake.......


----------



## Shenroe

Melrose92 said:


> I cant wait for the shield to split now. I reckon all 3 will hold their own and be upper card guys for years to come. Seth is the man IMO


Yeah i'm with you.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wow, great shot!


----------



## Bushmaster

Watched it again and still a great ending, Rollins with the save :mark: the minute Dean and Seth were taken out I groaned, glad they got back up.



SóniaPortugal said:


> Really?
> When?


No point in responding it's over.


----------



## What A Maneuver

So I'm late to the party but anyway... Cena not mentioning Ambrose almost felt like he was instructed to mention a few guys, and then wanted to throw in Rollins because he likes him. And if he then threw in Ambrose it would seem like he was just talking about The Shield as a unit, but wanted to put over Rollins singularly. That or I'm over-thinking it. And of course because we all know Dean is a super heel in the waiting.

Boy was Ric Flair incoherent. I was hoping him and Dean would have an elbow dropping contest to the mat, but oh well.

So Shield sort of came out on top on Raw, so does this mean we're getting an Evolution win? I actually don't know who's going to win. I figured Shield initially, but maybe something screwy will happen.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Watched it again and still a great ending, Rollins with the save :mark: the minute Dean and Seth were taken out I groaned, glad they got back up.
> 
> 
> 
> No point in responding it's over.


SOUP!!! I went to Raw yesterday! Rollinites were so proud yesterday.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calabrose said:


> Wow, great shot!



I know :mark: :mark:

And come to think of it, pretty similar to the double blackout drawing you did for Soup :banderas It's like you saw the future :lol



What A Maneuver said:


> So I'm late to the party but anyway... Cena not mentioning Ambrose almost felt like he was instructed to mention a few guys, and then wanted to throw in Rollins because he likes him. And if he then threw in Ambrose it would seem like he was just talking about The Shield as a unit, but wanted to put over Rollins singularly. That or I'm over-thinking it. And of course because we all know Dean is a super heel in the waiting.
> 
> Boy was Ric Flair incoherent. I was hoping him and Dean would have an elbow dropping contest to the mat, but oh well.
> 
> So Shield sort of came out on top on Raw, so does this mean we're getting an Evolution win? I actually don't know who's going to win. I figured Shield initially, but maybe something screwy will happen.


Yeah since they haven't announced any stipulations, I think this may not be the last match between the two groups and in that case, makes sense for Evolution to go over at ER.

Or maybe something happens during Dean's US title defense on Smackdown. Gotta wait and see.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I know :mark: :mark:
> 
> And come to think of it, *pretty similar to the double blackout drawing* you did for Soup :banderas It's like you saw the future :lol


ohmygod it is so similar :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster

DareDevil said:


> SOUP!!! I went to Raw yesterday! Rollinites were so proud yesterday.


Fucking awesome :mark: did you jump out of your seat when Rollins hit that knee to HHH?. I really hope the Shield have something good to do at MITB. 


I hope she can predict the future because the Dbl Blackout was on Dean and Roman, would be an amazing day if that indeed happen :evil:


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Hey Vicky, glad you had a great time at the show.
> 
> There are usually matches that take place for the audience in attendance after Raw goes off the air, so that's what the Cena/Wyatt match was for.


Thanks Telos, Oh about the match, yeah I figured. 



SoupBro said:


> Fucking awesome :mark: did you jump out of your seat when Rollins hit that knee to HHH?. I really hope the Shield have something good to do at MITB.
> 
> 
> I hope she can predict the future because the Dbl Blackout was on Dean and Roman, would be an amazing day if that indeed happen :evil:


I didn't jump, because I had really bad seats and I feel like I was going to fall if I did, I was yelling really loud tho.


----------



## CALΔMITY

:side:


































...














:rollins


----------



## LPPrince

R.I.P. Shield masks

MY MASK NOW THO


----------



## DareDevil

LPPrince said:


> R.I.P. Shield masks
> 
> MY MASK NOW THO


I didn't even noticed that they didn't had the masks.


----------



## Bushmaster

I guess I'll be kicked out or not let in if I go with "Shield" masks lol.

Glad you had fun DD, the show was kinda up and down but man was that opening amazing. Must have been great to see live no matter where you sat.


----------



## CALΔMITY

No more shield masks?? I CAN'T POSSIBLY WATCH RAW NOW


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> I guess I'll be kicked out or not let in if I go with "Shield" masks lol.
> 
> Glad you had fun DD, the show was kinda up and down but man was* that opening amazing. Must have been great to see live no matter where you sat*.


It was, the entire arena even lil children were singing._ "He's got the whole world in his hands."_ then _"He's got the whole Cenation, in his hands."_ Man it was just a thing of beauty.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

There are 2 new Seth and Dean interviews, where Seth tries to be serious and Dean is Dean


----------



## TheHidden01

Loving their short promo in the back, Deano bouncing around at the back and the place 

TH


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> There are 2 new Seth and Dean interviews, where Seth tries to be serious *and Dean is Dean*


I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## tbp82

Shenroe said:


> Yeah he's a great seller, i don't where this he can't sell come from. And i agree that pedigree:banderas
> He's the best seller among the shield imo


You're right Roman does sell very well just like his cousin that Rock guy. Speaking of that Rock guy Roman's seems to be taking the turn I wanted back in his early singles matches by using punches. He kinda reminded me of The Rock last night when he started the match with punches Orton got some brawling in then the Roman blocks a shot and back to more punches. This is exactly what I want Roman doing in his matches. Think matches like The Rock and Austin during the attitude era.


----------



## Deptford

So I'm the only one that thinks that Roman's selling isn't anything special ? 

Plz don't kill me..


----------



## Frico

Deptford said:


> So I'm the only one that thinks that Roman's selling isn't anything special ?
> 
> Plz don't kill me..


You're not alone.


----------



## Frico

Seriously, can anyone hook me up with the promo from last night? Can't find it on youtube. :side:

Edit: NVM.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Evolution-Shield-Flair segment was alright, though it's a shame that the camera cut off when Flair went to shake Ambrose' hand. :no:

The Shield standing tall after a hellacious beatdown like that. :banderas Lets hope Extreme Rules delivers.


----------



## CALΔMITY

N.W.O. Shield anyone? :dance


----------



## Wagg

When you're the Shield, you're the Shield 4 Life!


----------



## JoMoxRKO

tbp82 said:


> You're right Roman does sell very well just like his cousin that Rock guy. Speaking of that Rock guy Roman's seems to be taking the turn I wanted back in his early singles matches by using punches. He kinda reminded me of The Rock last night when he started the match with punches Orton got some brawling in then the Roman blocks a shot and back to more punches. This is exactly what I want Roman doing in his matches. Think matches like The Rock and Austin during the attitude era.


I agree he should study the rock's tendencies a little more.. Roman is without a doubt the next great samoan wrestler he just needs to tune up his moveset a little bit but hes got everything else going for him and is the obvious star of the group.


----------



## Deptford

Wagg said:


> When you're the Shield, you're the Shield 4 Life!


4 lifeeeeeeeeee :mark::mark: @ that picture


----------



## Wynter

Did The Rock have any good promos as Rocky Maivia?

EDIT: Deppie!!! :cheer


----------



## Deptford

Wynter' you'remy homie. Such my gurl  
:genius:genius
:dance:dance
Let it be known! 

On topic, I wish NWO wasn't so old and they could feud with the shield. Evolution is ok and all but NWO was a brotherhood like The Shield is. Just imagine The Shield inducting each other into the HoF 15 years from now like how Big Sexy inducted Scott Hall 

Oh, the feelings :watson


----------



## Bushmaster

MoxleyMoxx said:


> The Evolution-Shield-Flair segment was alright, though it's a shame that the camera cut off when Flair went to shake Ambrose' hand. :no:
> 
> The Shield standing tall after a hellacious beatdown like that. :banderas Lets hope Extreme Rules delivers.


It should deliver, 4 out of the 6 guys can surely deliver. I have no idea who is gonna win which is what has me so excited for it :mark:

The Flair segment while good felt kinda awkward at times lol. Kinda wish they didn't accept his handshake now.

That NWO Shield :banderas Rollins in the middle :rollins. I'm glad Cal has joined me and the other Rollinites, we have cookies and milk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Calabrose said:


> N.W.O. Shield anyone? :dance


Well done. They all look awesome. Love the nWo tie in, too. (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

ROLLINS said:


> Well done. They all look awesome. Love the nWo tie in, too. (Y)


Thanks friend! It was actually a tumblr request since I guess someone wrote an alternate reality kind of fic.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> It should deliver, 4 out of the 6 guys can surely deliver. I have no idea who is gonna win which is what has me so excited for it :mark:
> 
> The Flair segment while good felt kinda awkward at times lol. Kinda wish they didn't accept his handshake now.
> 
> *That NWO Shield :banderas Rollins in the middle :rollins. I'm glad Cal has joined me and the other Rollinites, we have cookies and milk.*


DAMN RIGHT WE DO!.


----------



## Divine Arion

Just confirmed on Main Event that the US title match is now a Fatal Four Way. Reigns and Rollins are banned from ringside. Curious, like Reigns vs Orton, didn't Ambrose participate in a Four Way match when they went over to Saudi Arabia recently? Looking forward to seeing Ambrose shine out there. Would like to see him retain but I wouldn't put it past WWE to remove it from him.



Calabrose said:


> N.W.O. Shield anyone? :dance


Badass! :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Is it possible to be a Rollinite even though Dean is still my favorite? :hmm:


----------



## Bushmaster

DareDevil said:


> DAMN RIGHT WE DO!.


:mark: the best cookies and milk in the world



Divine Arion said:


> Just confirmed on Main Event that the US title match is now a Fatal Four Way. Reigns and Rollins are banned from ringside. Curious, like Reigns vs Orton, didn't Ambrose participate in a Four Way match when they went over to Saudi Arabia recently? Looking forward to seeing Ambrose shine out there. Would like to see him retain but I wouldn't put it past WWE to remove it from him.
> 
> 
> 
> Badass! :mark:


I think Dean losing it on SD would be bad. I'd actually like a decent build, weeks and weeks of Dean winning and then the final week HHH announces a Triple threat against SETH and roman. That would make the title look important seeing how he has defended it a lot and could add a lot to the Shield. Losing it days before their big match would be meh unless they want Dean to be out of control Sunday which causes them to lose the match.



Calabrose said:


> Is it possible to be a Rollinite even though Dean is still my favorite? :hmm:


*Join the Rollinites *


----------



## CALΔMITY

Only if Seth can be tied with Dean for my #1 spot, but Dean be my slightly more #1 guy. Once you go Ambrose there's no going back.
I don't want this to impede on our truce. Especially not when we have enemies like Vic out there. We don't need that kind of drama in our life.


----------



## DareDevil

Calabrose said:


> Is it possible to be a Rollinite even though Dean is still my favorite? :hmm:


OF COURSE IT IS!, Dean and Seth switch spots every week.


----------



## Bushmaster

DareDevil said:


> OF COURSE IT IS!, Dean and Seth switch spots every week.


:hmm: not sure if sexual joke or not.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> :hmm: not sure if sexual joke or not.


Ah man Soup really? Not everything I say has a subtle sex joke underneath, you know? It wasn't.


----------



## Telos

Spoiler: SmackDown spoiler



* Dean Ambrose defeated Ryback, Curtis Axel and Alberto Del Rio in a Fatal 4 Way to retain the United States Title. Ryback had the match won but Axel pulled him out of the ring. Axel went for the win but Ambrose pinned him. There's a fight after the match. The Shield comes together and hits a triple powerbomb on Ryback to end SmackDown.


Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0429/574636/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/










:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

People saying Cena didn't name Ambrose because he'll be a heel...he also named Cesaro who is heel and aligned with Paul Heyman...


----------



## Telos

Phenomenal Clash said:


> People saying Cena didn't name Ambrose because he'll be a heel...he also named Cesaro who is heel and aligned with Paul Heyman...


That's a poor example considering Cesaro will likely turn face sooner rather than later. It's going through a slow burn, and he's already getting pops by the crowd in the meanwhile.

I think people are taking Cena's omission of Ambrose too far, I'm not sure that there's anything to it. Ambrose will obviously become a GOAT heel but that has nothing to do with Cena snubbing him IMO.


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> from twitter
> 
> Check out Slutty Bussy struggle hair and eyelashes.
> 
> Dean looks cute..


Aren't his eyelashes lovely, cindel?  I cannot defend his hair though 



Banez said:


> anywhoo i'm back to discussing about shield. So, is it just me or does it seem like Evolution might get the surprise victory at ER? I wouldn't mind seeing Evolution to win tbh.. it would just mean the feud will last bit longer. And Evolution should come out as strong faction at first.. before Shield strikes back vol.2 happens where they win the rematch and then get rubbermatch which Shield wins and permanently would dissolve Evolution.
> 
> Then again i guess someone from Shield could always turn on Shield and join Evolution. Will be interesting PPV match for sure.
> 
> is there stipulation for the match btw? Or is it just regular 6 man match?


I'm expecting Evolution to win myself. IMO, it makes more sense because it establishes Evolution as a strong contender against the Shield. When the boys finally one-up them, it will be an even better moment--as long as the ball doesn't get dropped on this feud.

I'm not entirely too big on a Shield member joining Evolution as Evolution, but I can see how teasing that betrayal would work.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas


:mark:



Calabrose said:


> Spoiler: :rollins


First you draw the prophetic Double Blackout, and now you're just plain being awesome :agree:



Telos said:


> Spoiler: SmackDown spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> * Dean Ambrose defeated Ryback, Curtis Axel and Alberto Del Rio in a Fatal 4 Way to retain the United States Title. Ryback had the match won but Axel pulled him out of the ring. Axel went for the win but Ambrose pinned him. There's a fight after the match. The Shield comes together and hits a triple powerbomb on Ryback to end SmackDown.
> 
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0429/574636/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:


YASSSSSSSS. Thank you, Telos.



Spoiler: SD



So glad he doesn't lose it this way! Have Seth take it from him


----------



## Deptford

yall hoes even lookin at eyelashes now dammmnn

lookin TOO hard :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SoupBro said:


> It should deliver, 4 out of the 6 guys can surely deliver. I have no idea who is gonna win which is what has me so excited for it :mark:
> 
> The Flair segment while good felt kinda awkward at times lol. Kinda wish they didn't accept his handshake now.
> 
> That NWO Shield :banderas Rollins in the middle :rollins. I'm glad Cal has joined me and the other Rollinites, we have cookies and milk.


It most likely will, but there's always the chance that they won't "click" in the ring chemistry wise. 

though I'd rather see it at like WrestleMania or SummerSlam or something other than some random Smackdown, I love that Shield three-way idea. 

Are the milk and cookies Skins approved though?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> yall hoes even lookin at eyelashes now dammmnn
> 
> lookin TOO hard :lol


You too, huh, Deppie? That's halfie support 

(Nah, I think it's just me, though :lol)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> I think people are taking Cena's omission of Ambrose too far, I'm not sure that there's anything to it. Ambrose will obviously become a GOAT heel but that has nothing to do with Cena snubbing him IMO.


This. It's becoming a tired ass topic that some people think gives them ammo to say Ambrose is going to fail.

@sparrow @telos


Spoiler: response to spoiler



Guuuurl wut you sayin? I don't need Seth taking it away. God I can just imagine soup with a :rollins grin right now.
Anyway, that's a sweet way to defend the title. At least he does every now and again.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Did Paige just use the God's Last Gift on Main Event? :banderas :banderas :banderas

Was VERY VERY similar to Rollin's version so yay the move isn't banned and we'll see it sometime down the line :banderas :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'll have to check out main event. God's Last Gift really is an awesome move.


----------



## Joshi Judas

It was her previous finisher, so she hooks the leg and holds it for a while, unlike Rollins who drops his opponent immediately. Either way, the way the move is executed is REALLY similar. Definitely reminded me of God's Last Gift.


----------



## tabish.f16

What if Sting debuted at ER as the mentor of Shield? Leader of the Pack...and then goes on to have an epic feud with HHH,culminating at SS. We know HHH can put on a good match and with the streak broken, how else would Sting debut?


----------



## cindel25

Deptford said:


> yall hoes even lookin at eyelashes now dammmnn
> 
> lookin TOO hard :lol


That's what I'm saying! Apparently Slutty Bussy eyelashes is all the rage now. His eyelashes is more over than he is. Yeah I said it hoes! 

My man Ambrose is styling on y'all hoes....smackdown yassssssss 

I guess no one can give me an good answer on AARPlution vs The Shield at ER. Welp..


----------



## Banez

cindel25 said:


> I guess no one can give me an good answer on AARPlution vs The Shield at ER. Welp..



to have stable vs. stable and pass on the 'torch' down the line as feud progresses?


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Did Paige just use the God's Last Gift on Main Event? :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Was VERY VERY similar to Rollin's version so yay the move isn't banned and we'll see it sometime down the line :banderas :banderas





Calabrose said:


> I'll have to check out main event. God's Last Gift really is an awesome move.


This ? Hated the crappy camera angle though. :angry:










sd spoilers look good. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## cindel25

Banez said:


> to have stable vs. stable and pass on the 'torch' down the line as feud progresses?


Is that what that is? The Shield is already over so I don't see a pass the torch. 

Orton alone = boring
Batista alone = terrible
Triple H alone = shovel 

AARPlution = awesome? 

I can't deal Bane boo.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> This. It's becoming a tired ass topic that some people think gives them ammo to say Ambrose is going to fail.
> 
> @sparrow @telos
> 
> 
> Spoiler: response to spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Guuuurl wut you sayin? I don't need Seth taking it away. God I can just imagine soup with a :rollins grin right now.
> Anyway, that's a sweet way to defend the title. At least he does every now and again.





Spoiler: response



But it'll make a great feud . If they can make a medal look like a huge prize, they can make a belt even better. With the right timing and storyline, of course.






RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Did Paige just use the God's Last Gift on Main Event? :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Was VERY VERY similar to Rollin's version so yay the move isn't banned and we'll see it sometime down the line :banderas :banderas


Did she now??!!




cindel25 said:


> That's what I'm saying! Apparently Slutty Bussy eyelashes is all the rage now. His eyelashes is more over than he is. Yeah I said it hoes!
> 
> My man Ambrose is styling on y'all hoes....smackdown yassssssss
> 
> I guess no one can give me an good answer on AARPlution vs The Shield at ER. Welp..


. Don't judge me for having a thing for eyes!

And to add to what Banez said, c'mon it's Trips personally making them look good. Can't go wrong with that.




I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> This ? Hated the crappy camera angle though. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sd spoilers look good. :mark::mark::mark:


Eeeeee! Thanks Punky! I need to get eyes on this match now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

cindel25 said:


> I guess no one can give me an good answer on AARPlution vs The Shield at ER. Welp..


It's a good thing to some of us who marked for evolution back in the day and who enjoy a bit of nostalgia even if the characters are past their prime. Really, it's subjective. Also, though, it isn't so much passing the torch as it is symbolism. The new is clearing a path through the old. Bryan did it through wrestlemania. The shield is doing it through their feud with evolution. It's a good thing in that sense as well. You don't have to agree, but if you really wanna know then there's my point of view.
:draper2




I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> This ? Hated the crappy camera angle though. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sd spoilers look good. :mark::mark::mark:


Oh thanks! Saved me the trouble of skipping through stuff. Yeah it is similar. Pretty awesome.



tabish.f16 said:


> What if Sting debuted at ER as the mentor of Shield? Leader of the Pack...and then goes on to have an epic feud with HHH,culminating at SS. We know HHH can put on a good match and with the streak broken, how else would Sting debut?


----------



## Banez

cindel25 said:


> Is that what that is? The Shield is already over so I don't see a pass the torch.
> 
> Orton alone = boring
> Batista alone = terrible
> Triple H alone = shovel
> 
> AARPlution = awesome?
> 
> I can't deal Bane boo.


cindel boo.

While i agree about O & B i disagree about T shovel. If your assesment were correct, then HHH would be the reigning defending WWE World heavyweight Champion. If your assesment were correct, Daniel Bryan would have not beaten him or other guys on same night to become champion.

HHH has put multiple times people over at mania. Despite he's also walked through certain inviduals like Sheamus & Booker T notably. But he's done his fair share putting guys over. 10 years ago HHH tapped out. This year HHH put yet another talent over.

They most likely want to milk any possible feud they can get from Shield as a faction before it dissolves.


----------



## Telos

Also, what other compelling program can they do at this point, other than face the Wyatt Family again (who are currently occupied with Cena)? The Shield breaking away from the Authority naturally progressed to this feud, even if it's come a bit sooner than anticipated. I would've thought Orton and Batista would get one more crack at Bryan before reforming Evolution. Maybe there is truth to the rumor of Batista taking time off, so they expedited the Shield/Evolution feud.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Also, what other compelling program can they do at this point, other than face the Wyatt Family again (who are currently occupied with Cena)?


I was just thinking that a minute ago, but was tired of editing my post. Unless creative can come up with a new storyline for the shield with some different characters that makes sense, all that's really left is a true implosion within the shield and them feuding with themselves.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Also, what other compelling program can they do at this point, other than face the Wyatt Family again (who are currently occupied with Cena)? The Shield breaking away from the Authority naturally progressed to this feud, even if it's come a bit sooner than anticipated. I would've thought Orton and Batista would get one more crack at Bryan before reforming Evolution. Maybe there is truth to the rumor of Batista taking time off, so they expedited the Shield/Evolution feud.


I think this is the case too. Plus, at least it gives them something to do that doesn't involve Kane.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I liked corporate Kane's involvement. *twiddles fingers*


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> This ? Hated the crappy camera angle though. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sd spoilers look good. :mark::mark::mark:



This is why I like you :banderas

Also where do you resize some of those gifs for your avatars? I'm gonna PM you some gifs later and ask you to do the needful if you can :side:

This gives me hope Rollins will pull it out sometime down the line.

Agreed about SD spoilers but a little worried for Sunday.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Also, The Shield wouldn't be THAT over as faces if they didn't help Bryan and get involved with HHH, that's just the truth. They have benefited greatly from some of Bryan's babyface popularity and the Authority's heat. Also, there's nobody else to feud with and it's a massive stamp of confidence when HHH says they remind him of his glory days. Also, the fact that Evolution is reuniting after a decade just to take out The Shield puts them over huge as a strong unit.

Otherwise, you'd just have to do the split now. Not a good idea at all.

Like or hate it, Shield vs Evolution really is best for business. Long term AND short term. And tbf had they done that exact same ending on Raw in front of a better crowd, it'd be amazing.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Also, The Shield wouldn't be THAT over as faces if they didn't help Bryan and get involved with HHH, that's just the truth. They have benefited greatly from some of Bryan's babyface popularity and the Authority's heat. Also, there's nobody else to feud with and it's a massive stamp of confidence when HHH says they remind him of his glory days. Also, the fact that Evolution is reuniting after a decade just to take out The Shield puts them over huge as a strong unit.
> 
> Otherwise, you'd just have to do the split now. Not a good idea at all.
> 
> Like or hate it, Shield vs Evolution really is best for business. Long term AND short term. And tbf had they done that exact same ending on Raw in front of a better crowd, it'd be amazing.


This









@Raven
Go here: ezgif.com I always use this for quick gif croppings and resizings. Just be sure to save the new version to your computer because the site doesn't permanently host the file.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Thanks Calahart, whats the maximum size for gifs we can use as avatars??


----------



## cindel25

JacqSparrow said:


> . Don't judge me for having a thing for eyes!
> 
> And to add to what Banez said, c'mon it's Trips personally making them look good. Can't go wrong with that.


Sparrow boo, I have a thing for eyes as well but I ain't checking out eyelashes and shit. Gurl..I can't with you. 



Calabrose said:


> It's a good thing to some of us who marked for evolution back in the day and who enjoy a bit of nostalgia even if the characters are past their prime. Really, it's subjective. Also, though, it isn't so much passing the torch as it is symbolism. The new is clearing a path through the old. Bryan did it through wrestlemania. The shield is doing it through their feud with evolution. It's a good thing in that sense as well. You don't have to agree, but if you really wanna know then there's my point of view.
> :draper2





Banez said:


> cindel boo.
> 
> While i agree about O & B i disagree about T shovel. If your assesment were correct, then HHH would be the reigning defending WWE World heavyweight Champion. If your assesment were correct, Daniel Bryan would have not beaten him or other guys on same night to become champion.
> 
> HHH has put multiple times people over at mania. Despite he's also walked through certain inviduals like Sheamus & Booker T notably. But he's done his fair share putting guys over. 10 years ago HHH tapped out. This year HHH put yet another talent over.
> 
> They most likely want to milk any possible feud they can get from Shield as a faction before it dissolves.


What you all seems to forget is that is NOT what Batista came back for. Let's face it, they were forced to reformed AARPlution when they were backed into a corner cause the fans rejected him. If they had gotten the reaction they wanted, DB would not be champ and The Shield would have been in another program. 

Banez boo, I know you like Triple H but you can't ignored the fact that he should be on TV hogging up the spotlight. If he really was about the future of the company "best for business", he would overhaul creative, spend more time building superstars and stop cutting off their momentum(i.e. Ziggler, Sandow, Cody). 

The blatant attempt of AARPluation to siphoned The Shield shine when they saw how well and popular the Shield vs Wyatt program was is transparent. They thought they can recreate the same and it's not working. For the majority of fans, the feud sucks and ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I really don't care much about what Batista's (the actor's)motives for coming back are. All I care about is that we have evolution back together for the purpose of feuding with the Shield. Even if the majority of the fanbase doesn't like it or think it's a good thing I'm still inclined to disagree.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Thanks Calahart, whats the maximum size for gifs we can use as avatars??


The max size is 170 x 170 so when you resize your gifs just be sure to change the largest dimension (width or height) to 170. The other dimension will automatically adjust.


----------



## Simply Flawless

cindel25 said:


> What you all seems to forget is that is NOT what Batista came back for. Let's face it, they were forced to reformed AARPlution when they were backed into a corner cause the fans rejected him. If they had gotten the reaction they wanted, DB would not be champ and The Shield would have been in another program.
> 
> Banez boo, I know you like Triple H but you can't ignored the fact that he should be on TV hogging up the spotlight. If he really was about the future of the company "best for business", he would overhaul creative, spend more time building superstars and stop cutting off their momentum(i.e. Ziggler, Sandow, Cody).
> 
> The blatant attempt of AARPluation to siphoned The Shield shine when they saw how well and popular the Shield vs Wyatt program was is transparent. They thought they can recreate the same and it's not working. For the majority of fans, the feud sucks and ain't nobody got time for that.


Uh Daniel Bryan is a year younger than Orton does that make Bryan old too?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

http://vimeo.com/93322182

Dean and Seth Fox4 Interview


----------



## Joshi Judas

Doesn't matter what made them do it really, what they are doing is more important. You could say they didn't wanna make Bryan champ but were forced to. Doesn't take away from his accomplishment.

Batista's gotten serviceable and being in a team will hide his weaknesses. Orton's been good lately and HHH is good at these type of things. Plus, easily the best heel on the roster right now, and it's not like he'll be fighting at every PPV. The support for the Shield from the casuals going up so high so quick has a lot to do with their opponents.

Most of the crowds have sucked lately, so not surprised. They popped huge for their encounter on the post Mania Raw, and judging by social media, there definitely is interest in this feud. New Jersey should be a hot crowd and will maybe change your mind :draper2


----------



## Banez

cindel25 said:


> Banez boo, I know you like Triple H but you can't ignored the fact that he should be on TV hogging up the spotlight. If he really was about the future of the company "best for business", he would overhaul creative, spend more time building superstars and stop cutting off their momentum(i.e. Ziggler, Sandow, Cody).


he shouldn't indeed. But he can still cut promos and he does it better than most of the roster. I'm expecting the creative get overhaul at some point when they realise they don't have enough future stars. today's WWE is totally different from past WWE, shame we still got past's creative around.

funny how all the things that i seem to end up having convos, all have one clear solution: fix the creative department.


----------



## cindel25

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Doesn't matter what made them do it really, what they are doing is more important. You could say they didn't wanna make Bryan champ but were forced to. Doesn't take away from his accomplishment.
> 
> Batista's gotten serviceable and being in a team will hide his weaknesses. Orton's been good lately and HHH is good at these type of things. Plus, easily the best heel on the roster right now, and it's not like he'll be fighting at every PPV. The support for the Shield from the casuals going up so high so quick has a lot to do with their opponents.
> 
> Most of the crowds have sucked lately, so not surprised. They popped huge for their encounter on the post Mania Raw, and judging by social media, there definitely is interest in this feud. New Jersey should be a hot crowd and will maybe change your mind :draper2


Yes, they were forced to do damage control because DB in the Wyatt Family backfired on them and the YES movement was getting shine in the mainstream. :vince$

I still can't deal with the hypocrisy of AARPlution. 

All I'm expecting out of ER is awesome Flawless hair gifs, Community Dick specialness and Slutty Bussy clumpy eyelashes.




Banez said:


> he shouldn't indeed. But he can still cut promos and he does it better than most of the roster. I'm expecting the creative get overhaul at some point when they realise they don't have enough future stars. today's WWE is totally different from past WWE, shame we still got past's creative around.
> 
> funny how all the things that i seem to end up having convos, all have one clear solution: fix the creative department.


Why can't the roster cut promos? Whose fault is that? hmm Maybe he should get his ass off TV and start teaching some classes like Vince used to do. 

Isn't one of his bff Road Dogg on creative? hmm


----------



## Joshi Judas

I agree the Bryan thing was damage control. Still, turned out good so I don't care :lol

Same here really, no matter the intentions behind this feud, it has my interest and if the match at ER is good, no complaints.


----------



## Banez

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I agree the Bryan thing was damage control. Still, turned out good so I don't care :lol


I do kinda wish Bryan had won Rumble instead



cindel25 said:


> Why can't the roster cut promos? Whose fault is that? hmm Maybe he should get his ass off TV and start teaching some classes like Vince used to do.
> 
> Isn't one of his bff Road Dogg on creative? hmm


can't blame everything on 1 guy though.


----------



## DareDevil

So, what are we arguing about now?


----------



## Banez

DareDevil said:


> So, what are we arguing about now?


hardly an argument vicky 

Just different opinions


----------



## CALΔMITY

Banez said:


> hardly an argument vicky
> 
> Just different opinions


Pretty much. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

SóniaPortugal said:


> http://vimeo.com/93322182
> 
> Dean and Seth Fox4 Interview



Thanks (Y)

Is this new? I'll have to sneak out of my work bay so I can watch it on my phone. Smartphones aren't allowed in my project so I keep it hidden :lmao


----------



## cindel25

DareDevil said:


> So, what are we arguing about now?


Slutty Bussy eyelashes and AARPlution


----------



## LPPrince

Evolution reformed solely for the purpose of putting over The Shield. I don't see the problem;its working as intended.


----------



## DareDevil

Alright then, as long as we are not trying to kill each other. So what about Seth Rollin's eyelashes?



LPPrince said:


> Evolution reformed solely for the purpose of putting over The Shield. I don't see the problem;its working as intended.


Are people complaining about Evo putting over The Shield now?


----------



## Deptford

Cindel Halfie is trying to say that Evolution isn't that cool and then halfie is super into slutty bussy's eyelashes idk about that but that's what that is Idk how you can even see that close to see that he has good eyelashes?? 

Anyways so that's what's going on there, devil  


:lol I loved that interview posted on the last page. Mainly just how they had to tell Dean to calm down like 5 times and the camera looked like it went to a break during one of them :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> Sparrow boo, I have a thing for eyes as well but I ain't checking out eyelashes and shit. Gurl..I can't with you.
> 
> What you all seems to forget is that is NOT what Batista came back for. Let's face it, they were forced to reformed AARPlution when they were backed into a corner cause the fans rejected him. If they had gotten the reaction they wanted, DB would not be champ and The Shield would have been in another program.
> 
> Banez boo, I know you like Triple H but you can't ignored the fact that he should be on TV hogging up the spotlight. If he really was about the future of the company "best for business", he would overhaul creative, spend more time building superstars and stop cutting off their momentum(i.e. Ziggler, Sandow, Cody).
> 
> The blatant attempt of AARPluation to siphoned The Shield shine when they saw how well and popular the Shield vs Wyatt program was is transparent. They thought they can recreate the same and it's not working. For the majority of fans, the feud sucks and ain't nobody got time for that.


Eyelashes are totally part of it, cindel! 

I think this feud is good for everyone involved because first, the Shield gets a very high-profile rub from one of the top factions. It's really a bit of a dream feud, especially for those who were around for Evolution's reign. The boys can only come out of this with even higher stock than before.

Also, it actually puts Batista and Randy to good use. Batista gets to be heel without really needing to talk much since Trips is carrying the brunt of that, and Randy gets actual reactions for once (and gets to wear pants). It also gives Trips something "authoritative" to focus on without having to butt heads with Bryan all the time. 

Deppie, there are pics of him that are up close enough to show his eyelashes


----------



## SóniaPortugal

http://player.ooyala.com/iframe.html#ec=szNnRubTrEUkTZwOowx1TTgwXtBvpFBC&pbid=99b31ca60977447aac65383d61b8503b&docUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fsethrollins-online.net%2F

Seth and Dean interview 
This is not an interview, but makes you laugh (Dean never change)


----------



## LPPrince

News anchors are almost never not-corny. lol

"I promise you we will be so much better than those guys tonight, I swear"

rofl


----------



## Reaper

Probably a repost given how active you all are. Looks like The Shield are doing the make a wish too now. Pretty sweet. 

Except Ambrose looks overwhelmed.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ambrose is too used to being a slimy villain. :lol


----------



## Reaper

Calabrose said:


> Ambrose is too used to being a slimy villain. :lol


Lol. Commenters on wrestlezone are thinking that he's still living the kayfabe ... I don't think they realize that this IS Dean. I don't think he's comfortable smiling. Some dudes are like that.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tabish.f16 said:


> What if Sting debuted at ER as the mentor of Shield? Leader of the Pack...and then goes on to have an epic feud with HHH,culminating at SS. We know HHH can put on a good match and with the streak broken, how else would Sting debut?
















Ahhhhh smackdown













#justsayin


:abed


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Lol. Commenters on wrestlezone are thinking that he's still living the kayfabe ... I don't think they realize that this IS Dean. I don't think he's comfortable smiling. Some dudes are like that.


I think it just depends on the situation. He really is great at keeping the kayfabe strong outside of the arenas. Poor guy. Doing make a wish must be like doing time with community service. :lmao


----------



## Reaper

Calabrose said:


> I think it just depends on the situation. He really is great at keeping the kayfabe strong outside of the arenas. Poor guy. Doing make a wish must be like doing time with community service. :lmao


Haha. I wouldn't be surprised. But honestly, Dean has always come across as an empathic person (just introverted) in actuality. Not a "real" bad boy in that sense


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Haha. I wouldn't be surprised. But honestly, Dean has always come across as an empathic person (just introverted) in actuality. Not a "real" bad boy in that sense


Yeah and I relate to that as well. I can tell that he (talking about Jon) is happy to have fans, but he doesn't want to be in close proximity of them for too long. He seems more the type to be more open to friends. Who knows maybe he doesn't mind doing make-a-wish and just slept in again. That party animal.


----------



## Deptford

They all 3 keeo kayfabe pretty strong in interviews. People find any reason to take a dig at Ambrose sometimes
#jealousy


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> This is why I like you :banderas
> 
> Also where do you resize some of those gifs for your avatars? I'm gonna PM you some gifs later and ask you to do the needful if you can :side:
> 
> This gives me hope Rollins will pull it out sometime down the line.
> 
> Agreed about SD spoilers but a little worried for Sunday.


I use the same place as caly, ezgif.com. Just make sure you use either the imagemagick or imagemagick+coalesce options when your on there cos although they're smaller the gifsicle option gives the worst finished product. I mean just _really_ crappy quality. :lol
Also just looked on the cp, you can have either 170 by 170 or up to 683 kb (which ever is smaller)


----------



## LPPrince

Seth is advertised as being the peacekeeper of The Shield, and the one who keeps them in line.

In interviews, he's stated that he pretty much DOES have that role outside of the ring and in their personal lives, Dean is quite the party animal. hahaha

Seth's probably the one who calls him up in the morning and is like, "Dude, interview" and Dean's like, "Goooooooooooooddamn it its 5:30, give me five more minutes"

Seth-"Dean, you have to get u-...Dean? Dean?"

*pans to Dean Ambrose passed out, now jump ahead to interview time*

Seth-"Dean probably didn't get up till like 10, thanks Bourbon Street"


----------



## Telos

Calabrose said:


> Yeah and I relate to that as well. I can tell that he (talking about Jon) is happy to have fans, but he doesn't want to be in close proximity of them for too long. He seems more the type to be more open to friends. Who knows maybe he doesn't mind doing make-a-wish and just slept in again. That party animal.


I'm going to guess he finds Make-A-Wish to be a really cool thing and happy to do it, just tired from lack of sleep.


----------



## tbp82

Does Roman Reigns do the out of character interviews with his sidekicks much? I know they have before but it seems it's usually the other two in outside interviews together and Roman will have his seperate.


----------



## DoubtGin

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/star-wars-episode-vii-casting


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> I'm going to guess he finds Make-A-Wish to be a really cool thing and happy to do it, just tired from lack of sleep.


Yeah that makes the most sense. :lol


----------



## tbp82

DoubtGin said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/star-wars-episode-vii-casting


How is Roman Reigns leading that poll when some haters here claim he isn't over. I guees haters gonna hate.


----------



## Spicoli

That interview with the news team was funny as hell! Ambrose being a asshole with all the side comments had me crying! LOL "Its like watching a middle school midget fight" :durant

And the poll, Goldust getting more votes then Rollins And Ambrose :floyd1


----------



## tbp82

Spicoli said:


> That interview with the news team was funny as hell! Ambrose being a asshole with all the side comments had me crying! LOL "Its like watching a middle school midget fight" :durant
> 
> And the poll, Goldust getting more votes then Rollins And Ambrose :floyd1


Why do you think Goldust got more votes than the other two members of The Shield?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'm not saying that Roman is not over, but according to this poll Roman is more over than Cena and Brayn 
Goldust has 12% and John Cena has 13% (only 1% difference) :lol

Just noticed not even 7000 people voted
It is normal so few people vote in this polls?


----------



## DareDevil

What the fuck was that Fox interview? :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

I don't take polls seriously anymore. Except the one on here where Seth "the Architect" Rollins was voted as the most talented Shield member


----------



## tiotom92

Goldust is that high up because he reminds them of a certain...










At least, that's why i voted for him anyway


----------



## tbp82

tiotom92 said:


> Goldust is that high up because he reminds them of a certain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least, that's why i voted for him anyway


Awsome!!!!! That's the answer I was hoping for!!!!!!


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> I don't take polls seriously anymore. Except the one on here where Seth "the Architect" Rollins was voted as the most talented Shield member


I just don't. They're rigged anyway. Buuuttt....Seth is the most talented, ring wise. And he's doing better on the mic.

But his matches though :banderas. 

Also, I requested a name change to MAGNETO!! I hope I get it.


----------



## tbp82

SoupBro said:


> I don't take polls seriously anymore. Except the one on here where Seth "the Architect" Rollins was voted as the most talented Shield member


Is it safe to say you only pay attention to polls that yield the results you want.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

DareDevil said:


> What the fuck was that Fox interview? :lol


It was a fun interview, in which it was demonstrated that:

Dean must do more WWE promotions like this 

Dean is a Heel, as much WWE try to do of him a Face, he's Heel :cool2

How do you guys think that the match The Shield vs Evolution match will end?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tiotom92 said:


> Goldust is that high up because he reminds them of a certain...
> 
> http://upload.wikim
> At least, that's why i voted for him anyway ;)[/QUOTE]
> 
> (Y)
> I had not thought about that :hmm:


----------



## Bushmaster

tbp82 said:


> Is it safe to say you only pay attention to polls that yield the results you want.


No not at all. I pay attention to them all, just don't take them seriously like I said.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I finally got around to watching that interview. Poor Seth is always stuck babysitting Dean. :lmao
Dean and his snide remarks, though. That anchor handled it better than I thought he was going to.


----------



## tbp82

SoupBro said:


> No not at all. I pay attention to them all, just don't take them seriously like I said.


I apologize. Is it safe to say you only take polls "seriously" that yield the results you want?


----------



## Bushmaster

tbp82 said:


> I apologize. Is it safe to say you only take polls "seriously" that yield the results you want?


No not at all, I seriously don't take any polls seriously.


----------



## CALΔMITY

He's just a Rollins mark who has fun with it. Why you gotta be interrogating him and all?


----------



## Bushmaster

Calabrose said:


> He's just a Rollins mark who has fun with it. Why you gotta be interrogating him and all?


He might have seriously took my post to be seriously serious :duck


----------



## CALΔMITY

God, that goose gif... :lol

Anyway, let's all just have fun in the magical land of the Shield Discussion Thread.


----------



## tbp82

Calabrose said:


> He's just a Rollins mark who has fun with it. Why you gotta be interrogating him and all?


I seriously was just making fun. I know why. Anyway long live Flawless Skywalker Slutty One Kanobe and Community Vader.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tbp82 said:


> I seriously was just making fun. I know why.


My bad then. :dance



> Anyway long live Flawless Skywalker Slutty One Kanobe and Community Vader.


Wut


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> God, that goose gif... :lol
> 
> Anyway, let's all just have fun in the magical land of the Shield Discussion Thread.


:side: Not entirely sure what happened in here but :cheer to that.



tbp82 said:


> I seriously was just making fun. I know why. Anyway long live Flawless Skywalker Slutty One Kanobe and Community Vader.


:lmao I need manips of this image.


----------



## Telos

Aww man, you had the biggest Seth mark fighting with the biggest Roman mark. That would've been interesting! (I mean it...we're all Shield fans here but when it comes to Seth and Roman respectively, you two take the cake!) 

Sonia: I'm not sure how the match will end, but if Evolution goes over, expect a rematch at Payback. Otherwise, Shield takes it and I'm not entirely sure how they follow up on it.

I'll never root for a Shield defeat, but let's remember it's not the end of the world if they lose Sunday. Everything's part of the bigger picture. Though it would be nice to see them beat a super stable after losing to the Wyatts at EC.


----------



## Deptford

:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Aww man, you had the biggest Seth mark fighting with the biggest Roman mark. That would've been interesting! (I mean it...we're all Shield fans here but when it comes to Seth and Roman respectively, you two take the cake!)
> 
> Sonia: I'm not sure how the match will end, but if Evolution goes over, expect a rematch at Payback. Otherwise, Shield takes it and I'm not entirely sure how they follow up on it.
> 
> I'll never root for a Shield defeat, but let's remember it's not the end of the world if they lose Sunday. Everything's part of the bigger picture. Though it would be nice to see them beat a super stable after losing to the Wyatts at EC.


Exactly. I'm a fan of good storytelling, so I'm all for the Shield losing on Sunday if they come out on top at the end.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Aww man, you had the biggest Seth mark fighting with the biggest Roman mark. That would've been interesting! (I mean it...we're all Shield fans here but when it comes to Seth and Roman respectively, you two take the cake!)
> 
> Sonia: I'm not sure how the match will end, but if Evolution goes over, expect a rematch at Payback. Otherwise, Shield takes it and I'm not entirely sure how they follow up on it.
> 
> I'll never root for a Shield defeat, but let's remember it's not the end of the world if they lose Sunday. Everything's part of the bigger picture. Though it would be nice to see them beat a super stable after losing to the Wyatts at EC.


Agreed. A lot of people think it's all about their favorites winning all the time. Despite the possible outcomes I'm still excited for their match. I'm never not excited for their matches. :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Guys, do you know from which show is this GIF?


----------



## Telos

Nicole Queen said:


> Guys, do you know from which show is this GIF?


Raw, August 5, 2013. Green Bay, Wisconsin.






Jump ahead to 7:05 for Shield entrance, GIF part begins at 7:23


----------



## Nicole Queen

Telos said:


> Raw, August 5, 2013. Green Bay, Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jump ahead to 7:05 for Shield entrance, GIF part begins at 7:23


Thanks, you're awesome!!! :cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

Damn Telos :banderas


----------



## Telos

Nicole Queen said:


> Thanks, you're awesome!!! :cheer


You're welcome. 



Calabrose said:


> Damn Telos :banderas


:ambrose

Here's how I figured it out.

First clue: USA logo on bottom right corner. Tells me it's an episode of Raw. USA airs Tribute to the Troops, but I already knew that wasn't it by looking at it.

Second clue: Dean has the United States title, which narrows the timeline to anytime between now and the last Extreme Rules.

Third (and fourth) clue: Fan sign in the background. Without this, I never figure this out. The sign reads "The Champ is in TitleTown". When trying to figure out a location, I look for the fan signs and what people are wearing. I'm a big sports fan and if I notice a lot of sports clothing of a similar area, it gives me a clue to wear the show is taking place. Hard to tell from the GIF. So I was left with fan signs, and that one stood out to me.

Titletown could be one of two places: 










Green Bay, home of the Packers, where their fans affectionately refer to it as Titletown because of the many championships the franchise won over the years. 










Or it could be my hometown of Boston, which has seen eight championships between all four major sports teams in the past 12 years.

But I knew it wasn't Boston, because Raw hasn't been here since Dean's title reign started. It's been Survivor Series (November 2013) and SmackDown (March 2014). So that means Green Bay, but there has been two Raws there during this timeline (August 2013 and February 2014). But let's examine the sign closer: "The Champ is in TitleTown". Sounds like The Champ Is Here, and considering Cena didn't have a title in February, but _did_ have the WWE title heading into SummerSlam, that meant it could only be the Raw in Green Bay last August.

After that, it was just a matter of searching YouTube for The Shield's segment of that particular episode and _voilà!_


----------



## CALΔMITY

You're like the sherlock holmes of shield matches.


----------



## Telos

Calabrose said:


> You're like the sherlock holmes of shield matches.


:lol

I still say the EVOLVE 7 pic takes the cake. It was a pic of Moxley in only his wrestling trunks, goofing around at a restaurant table, and I was able to figure out the where, when, and what simply by examining an upside-down logo on a menu located in the corner of the photo. That's probably the one I'm most proud of.


----------



## Shenroe

Telos said:


> :lol
> 
> I still say the EVOLVE 7 pic takes the cake. It was a pic of Moxley in only his wrestling trunks, goofing around at a restaurant table, and I was able to figure out the where, when, and what simply by examining an upside-down logo on a menu located in the corner of the photo. That's probably the one I'm most proud of.


:clap you're not a police fbi consultant by any chance, are you? I was about to say it was around july-august because of the vest. He started to wear it 1 week after mitb during their feud with mark henry and big show


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I also think The Shield will lose, and something will happen to make that happen
And I think it will be Dean or Ric Flair fault


----------



## DareDevil

LOL, Guess who?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

You guys remember so many things 
I almost do not remember what happened last week on RAW


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> You guys remember so many things of
> I almost do not remember what happened last week on RAW


Well, you should. :side:


----------



## PUNKY

MAGNETO!! said:


> LOL, Guess who?


haha saw your request in the thread  love your av btw. :cheer

@sonia yeah i was thinking something to do with flair as well.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> :lol
> 
> I still say the EVOLVE 7 pic takes the cake. It was a pic of Moxley in only his wrestling trunks, goofing around at a restaurant table, and I was able to figure out the where, when, and what simply by examining an upside-down logo on a menu located in the corner of the photo. That's probably the one I'm most proud of.


Oh yeah that was great. I think we were all baffled by that. :banderas

Interesting choice Vicky. Hope you like it because you're stuck with it for 3 months at least. :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> :ambrose
> 
> Here's how I figured it out.
> 
> First clue: USA logo on bottom right corner. Tells me it's an episode of Raw. USA airs Tribute to the Troops, but I already knew that wasn't it by looking at it.
> 
> Second clue: Dean has the United States title, which narrows the timeline to anytime between now and the last Extreme Rules.
> 
> Third (and fourth) clue: Fan sign in the background. Without this, I never figure this out. The sign reads "The Champ is in TitleTown". When trying to figure out a location, I look for the fan signs and what people are wearing. I'm a big sports fan and if I notice a lot of sports clothing of a similar area, it gives me a clue to wear the show is taking place. Hard to tell from the GIF. So I was left with fan signs, and that one stood out to me.
> 
> Titletown could be one of two places:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Bay, home of the Packers, where their fans affectionately refer to it as Titletown because of the many championships the franchise won over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or it could be my hometown of Boston, which has seen eight championships between all four major sports teams in the past 12 years.
> 
> But I knew it wasn't Boston, because Raw hasn't been here since Dean's title reign started. It's been Survivor Series (November 2013) and SmackDown (March 2014). So that means Green Bay, but there has been two Raws there during this timeline (August 2013 and February 2014). But let's examine the sign closer: "The Champ is in TitleTown". Sounds like The Champ Is Here, and considering Cena didn't have a title in February, but _did_ have the WWE title heading into SummerSlam, that meant it could only be the Raw in Green Bay last August.
> 
> After that, it was just a matter of searching YouTube for The Shield's segment of that particular episode and _voilà!_










Telos said:


> :lol
> 
> I still say the EVOLVE 7 pic takes the cake. It was a pic of Moxley in only his wrestling trunks, goofing around at a restaurant table, and I was able to figure out the where, when, and what simply by examining an upside-down logo on a menu located in the corner of the photo. That's probably the one I'm most proud of.


You should be a consultant on Sherlock, Telos :lol I'm astounded by your deductive skills. You wouldn't happen to have built a mind palace by any chance, would you? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

FUCK Telos, you have an eye, dog. I'm jealous. But like, let's say you saw a picture of me online, you would probably be able to track me down that's scary telos, don't be scary  



VIcky :lol you're going all out huh?


----------



## DareDevil

I just loved that segment so much Deppie. Also, why is Telos scary? Telos is a nice person.


----------



## Telos

:lmao

You guys crack me up! I'm not FBI (as far as you know) :side: but I have a knack for things like this. I had a friend who posted a picture of part of a menu, and the only information he gave me was that it was in Rhode Island. I was still able to find the exact restaurant and location based on a few food items listed in the menu. I like figuring stuff like that out, and it's easier than it seems. You just have to know what to look for.

Edit - There was that time when I tried to figure out which PPV Caly's avatar was from, the one where Dean does a throat slash gesture and rocks his head back. It turned out to be Payback but I wasn't able to figure it out myself. Thankfully another member recognized the stage background as being from Payback. But just goes to show I'm not exactly a savant. :lol

Vicky with dat Magneto handle :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> :lmao
> 
> You guys crack me up! I'm not FBI (as far as you know) :side: but I have a knack for things like this. I had a friend who posted a picture of part of a menu, and the only information he gave me was that it was in Rhode Island. I was still able to find the exact restaurant and location based on a few food items listed in the menu. I like figuring stuff like that out, and it's easier than it seems. You just have to know what to look for.
> 
> Edit - There was that time when I tried to figure out which PPV Caly's avatar was from, the one where Dean does a throat slash gesture and rocks his head back. It turned out to be Payback but I wasn't able to figure it out myself. Thankfully another member recognized the stage background as being from Payback. But just goes to show I'm not exactly a savant. :lol
> 
> Vicky with dat Magneto handle :mark:


What Telos officially looks like in my head:


----------



## Deptford

MAGNETO!! said:


> I just loved that segment so much Deppie. Also, why is Telos scary? Telos is a nice person.


I just thought he was the FBI , with his amazing finds and everything :shocked:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Edit - There was that time when I tried to figure out which PPV Caly's avatar was from, the one where Dean does a throat slash gesture and rocks his head back. It turned out to be Payback but I wasn't able to figure it out myself. Thankfully another member recognized the stage background as being from Payback. But just goes to show I'm not exactly a savant. :lol
> 
> Vicky with dat Magneto handle :mark:


That member WOULD HAVE been me if only I were a second or two quicker.


----------



## Telos

Calabrose said:


> That member WOULD HAVE been me if only I were a second or two quicker.


Beaten to the punch by none other than The Steven Seagal!

And thanks for the kind words everyone (Y). I had a crummy morning at work and all that made me feel better.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha saw your request in the thread  love your av btw. :cheer
> 
> @sonia yeah i was thinking something to do with flair as well.



Girl your siggy got me all like...


----------



## DareDevil

SmackDown tomorrow!! :mark: :mark: I read spoilers so....I want to watch it even more now.


----------



## Bushmaster

Finally, finally have the tickets purchased. Goof friend comes up with another excuse, he sucks. Going with 1 friend and they are balcony seat :draper2

Now I'm not sure if I want the shield to still be feuding with Evolution or having one or 2 of them in the actual MITB match. Ambrose did great last year, I think Rollins could steal the show in that sort of match.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Finally, finally have the tickets purchased. Goof friend comes up with another excuse, he sucks. Going with 1 friend and they are balcony seat :draper2
> 
> Now I'm not sure if I want the shield to still be feuding with Evolution or having one or 2 of them in the actual MITB match. Ambrose did great last year, *I think Rollins could steal the show in that sort of match.*


Rollins on a MITB Match :mark: :mark: I know Ambrose did amazing last year, but Rollins..... Please Vince, don't be dumb.


----------



## Telos

SoupBro said:


> Finally, finally have the tickets purchased. Goof friend comes up with another excuse, he sucks. Going with 1 friend and they are balcony seat :draper2
> 
> Now I'm not sure if I want the shield to still be feuding with Evolution or having one or 2 of them in the actual MITB match. Ambrose did great last year, I think Rollins could steal the show in that sort of match.


Word, which section you in? I'm 306.

I want all three Shield members in that MITB match. I'm still hoping that they'll find a way to make two MITB matches for the event, maybe have one for the IC title (and retire the US title). But I doubt it.


----------



## Bushmaster

Section 328 Row 10 seats 11-12

I would have spent more but he didn't wanna spend much. It's all about the experience though, I've enjoyed every PPV and show I've ever attended even when I wasn't sitting close to the ring.

All 3 in the MITB would be crazy :lol. That would be a good way to have them break up or feud though. Seth would still steal the show though.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> haha saw your request in the thread  love your av btw. :cheer


Punky wid dat goat sig :mark: :mark:

Why you had to choose Seth with his hair looking extra busted tho? :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SoupBro said:


> Section 328 Row 10 seats 11-12
> 
> I would have spent more but he didn't wanna spend much. It's all about the experience though, I've enjoyed every PPV and show I've ever attended even when I wasn't sitting close to the ring.
> 
> All 3 in the MITB would be crazy :lol. That would be a good way to have them break up or feud though. Seth would still steal the show though.


All three of them + Cesaro and two others in the MITB would be sweet.


----------



## Telos

SoupBro said:


> Section 328 Row 10 seats 11-12
> 
> I would have spent more but he didn't wanna spend much. It's all about the experience though, I've enjoyed every PPV and show I've ever attended even when I wasn't sitting close to the ring.
> 
> All 3 in the MITB would be crazy :lol. That would be a good way to have them break up or feud though. Seth would still steal the show though.


Yeah there isn't a bad seat in the house. The way I see it, if you aren't getting ringside seats, you may as well get the balcony seats which are a good value.

Imagine all the crazy spots Seth Rollins would do in that match. :mark: I could definitely see him being the bright spot in there, regardless of who else is in the match. But imagine Seth climbing the ladder and about to get the briefcase and then suddenly, BAM, chairshot by Dean Ambrose to take Seth out, and then Dean takes the briefcase and raises it with a scowl on his face, something like the picture below.










But that's wishful thinking. I don't think they're ready to push Dean that far, that soon.


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> And thanks for the kind words everyone (Y). I had a crummy morning at work and all that made me feel better.


That's just what we do here 

glad that you're feeling better, Telos. I know how bad days at work can be :side:


----------



## Bushmaster

MoxleyMoxx said:


> All three of them + Cesaro and two others in the MITB would be sweet.


That would produce a classic MITB match for sure. Could see Cesaro upper cutting one of them after jumping off a ladder and a triple Powerbomb through a ladder.



Telos said:


> Yeah there isn't a bad seat in the house. The way I see it, if you aren't getting ringside seats, you may as well get the balcony seats which are a good value.
> 
> Imagine all the crazy spots Seth Rollins would do in that match. :mark: I could definitely see him being the bright spot in there, regardless of who else is in the match. But imagine Seth climbing the ladder and about to get the briefcase and then suddenly, BAM, chairshot by Dean Ambrose to take Seth out, and then Dean takes the briefcase and raises it with a scowl on his face, something like the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's wishful thinking. I don't think they're ready to push Dean that far, that soon.


If they did do that I would hope they'd work it out better than Sandow and Cody. I see Rollins and Dean climbing the ladder and Reigns pushing the ladder over and then winning :lel


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> That's just what we do here
> 
> glad that you're feeling better, Telos. I know how bad days at work can be :side:


Thanks, and yeah hopefully this is just a brief thing for you. Being a "sandwich artist" can be maddening, I imagine. Particularly the hours they ask of you.



SoupBro said:


> That would produce a classic MITB match for sure. Could see Cesaro upper cutting one of them after jumping off a ladder and a triple Powerbomb through a ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> If they did do that I would hope they'd work it out better than Sandow and Cody. I see Rollins and Dean climbing the ladder and Reigns pushing the ladder over and then winning :lel


:lol I would mark the hell out for any Shield shenanigans in a MITB match, especially if any of the three ended up winning it.


----------



## PUNKY

tylermoxreigns said:


> *Girl your siggy got me all like...*





SubZero3:16 said:


> *Punky wid dat goat sig *:mark: :mark:
> 
> *Why you had to choose Seth with his hair looking extra busted tho? :lol*





SoupBro said:


> Finally, finally have the tickets purchased. Goof friend comes up with another excuse, he sucks. Going with 1 friend and they are balcony seat :draper2
> 
> Now I'm not sure if I want the shield to still be feuding with Evolution or having one or 2 of them in the actual MITB match. Ambrose did great last year, I think Rollins could steal the show in that sort of match.












And yeah i just love that gif of seth... it's the eyes. 

@soup your going to mitb !!! Have you seen the poster for it yet ?


Spoiler: If you have seen it



Rollins isn't on there but ambrose and reigns are... :side: I'm gonna make a prediction now that seth's winning it. :cheer


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SoupBro said:


> That would produce a classic MITB match for sure. Could see Cesaro upper cutting one of them after jumping off a ladder and a triple Powerbomb through a ladder.
> 
> 
> 
> If they did do that I would hope they'd work it out better than Sandow and Cody. I see Rollins and Dean climbing the ladder and Reigns pushing the ladder over and then winning :lel


Exactly. Rollins with a Phoenix Splash from the ladder would be cool too. 

Can you people imagine Ambrose with the MITB case? All dem teases. Would be glorious as hell. :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> @soup your going to mitb !!! Have you seen the poster for it yet ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If you have seen it
> 
> 
> 
> Rollins isn't on there but ambrose and reigns are... :side: I'm gonna make a prediction now that seth's winning it. :cheer


I'd love for that to happen but no way will it ever happen. The title match between him and Bryan would be epic. 

I'd rather have Seth and Reigns in the match since Dean had a chance last year. Maybe he can lose his title that night in a singles match to someone.


----------



## Telos

SoupBro said:


> I'd love for that to happen but no way will it ever happen. The title match between him and Bryan would be epic.
> 
> I'd rather have Seth and Reigns in the match since Dean had a chance last year. Maybe he can lose his title that night in a singles match to someone.


Dean could lose the title, and then cost the other two later on in the night out of jealousy!

:banderas

So many ways that little shit could heel it up. Could have Dean push both Roman and Seth off the ladder. Might even climb it himself and take the briefcase and shout "This is mine! I deserve this!", before Cesaro attacks Dean and snatches the briefcase for the win. Or could have Dean walk away after pushing Roman and Seth, and some heel could take advantage.

That's one way of doing a split in epic fashion. But I'd be fine with them not betraying each other and just remaining a unit that has singles careers.


----------



## NeyNey

Nicole Queen said:


> Also, :lmao at Trips overselling like a boss


Haha, it was so awesome, like a gasping fish. :lmao


tylermoxreigns said:


> I am on cloud nine right now with all Ambrose and Trips


The way Ambrose was just hitting and hitting and hitting and hitting Triple H until he threw him over the table :banderas :banderas :banderas


MoxleyMoxx said:


> The Evolution-Shield-Flair segment was alright, though it's a shame that the camera cut off when Flair went to shake Ambrose' hand. :no:


Jeah, these bastards!!! I hated it! Ambrose was like "Do you trust him?" or something like that to Reigns and then there was this fucking useless cut dude!!! :cuss:


ctorresc04 said:


> LOL, Ambrose is so in tune with his character that he can't even smile for a make a wish kid.


_*"True villains can't pretend to be someone else. They are what they are."*_ :banderas


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

SoupBro said:


> Section 328 Row 10 seats 11-12
> 
> I would have spent more but he didn't wanna spend much. It's all about the experience though, I've enjoyed every PPV and show I've ever attended even when I wasn't sitting close to the ring.
> 
> All 3 in the MITB would be crazy :lol. That would be a good way to have them break up or feud though. Seth would still steal the show though.


Very Cool man, sometimes the cheap seats at any event are more fun, that way you do not end up on TV doing something stupid. Just ask that poor emotionless Sting guy, bet he wishes he had the cheap seats









I ask anyone I know that goes to any WWE live event to buy as much Shield merch as they can, that way Vince thinks they can draw :vince$

I don't think Reigns would win the Briefcase though, they're building him so strong that they're probably want him to win his first title as clean as a whistle. They might use it as a platform to show cracks again .i.e. Ambrose been selfish again.

My homie Rollins in that match though :mark:. He'll probably get suplexed off the top of a ladder and land on his feet :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Cesaro's winning MITB I'd say.

Ny client :cesaro won the MITB :heyman


----------



## SubZero3:16

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Cesaro's winning MITB I'd say.
> 
> Ny client :cesaro won the MITB :heyman


Ahhh yes, Cesaro, just to hear Heyman gloat about it :mark: :mark:


----------



## SonoShion

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Cesaro's winning MITB I'd say.
> 
> Ny client :cesaro won the MITB :heyman


It's going to be either Roman, Bray or Cesaro. Or Bo Dallas.. I will get headache once he's confirmed for the match.


----------



## Telos

:lmao












Spoiler: More gifs


----------



## DareDevil

Yakuza said:


> It's going to be either Roman, Bray or Cesaro. Or Bo Dallas.. I will get headache once he's confirmed for the match.


bo dallas? EWW, No. Also what's with your sig Sono?


----------



## SonoShion

MAGNETO!! said:


> bo dallas? EWW, No. Also what's with your sig Sono?


It's wonderful isn't it?


----------



## PUNKY

Yakuza said:


> It's wonderful isn't it?


I could watch that for hours, i love all your avs and sigs there so weird (er i mean different). 

And er yeah on topic: BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD !!!


----------



## DareDevil

Yakuza said:


> It's wonderful isn't it?


It's Soothing, but what even is that?


----------



## SonoShion

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> I could watch that for hours, i love all your avs and sigs there so weird (er i mean different).














MAGNETO!! said:


> It's Soothing, but what even is that?


An empty body. Under the skin, a movie you shall watch.


----------



## DareDevil

Yakuza said:


> An empty body. Under the skin, a movie you shall watch.


Alright, I will.


----------



## Delbusto

I rushed through this video, but just sharing anyways.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SoupBro said:


> Finally, finally have the tickets purchased. Goof friend comes up with another excuse, he sucks. Going with 1 friend and they are balcony seat :draper2
> 
> Now I'm not sure if I want the shield to still be feuding with Evolution or having one or 2 of them in the actual MITB match. Ambrose did great last year, I think Rollins could steal the show in that sort of match.


Nice! And I would totally :mark: for Seth in MITB. It would suit him--wouldn't be surprised if he was the MVP of the match.



Telos said:


> Yeah there isn't a bad seat in the house. The way I see it, if you aren't getting ringside seats, you may as well get the balcony seats which are a good value.
> 
> Imagine all the crazy spots Seth Rollins would do in that match. :mark: I could definitely see him being the bright spot in there, regardless of who else is in the match. But imagine Seth climbing the ladder and about to get the briefcase and then suddenly, BAM, chairshot by Dean Ambrose to take Seth out, and then Dean takes the briefcase and raises it with a scowl on his face, something like the picture below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's wishful thinking. I don't think they're ready to push Dean that far, that soon.


That scowl :lol I hope they don't do this yet, though--it feels too similar in a way to what happened with Sandow (bless him) and Cody last year. Maybe have Seth win it and Dean being twitchily jealous the whole time though he outwardly tries to support Seth.



Telos said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More gifs


Someone rep Sherlock on my behalf because I can't give him any more.

:rep::rep::rep::rep:



Delbusto1 said:


> I rushed through this video, but just sharing anyways.


*downloads quickly before it's taken down*


----------



## Omega_VIK

Delbusto1 said:


> I rushed through this video, but just sharing anyways.


I love the flashbacks of each wrestler.


----------



## Telos

Another dip into the archives:

http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/xm6qnw

"Come on, hit me, Regal! Hit me, Regal! Come on, come on!"

:banderas


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Another dip into the archives:
> 
> http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/xm6qnw
> 
> "Come on, hit me, Regal! Hit me, Regal! Come on, come on!"
> 
> :banderas


:banderas Absolutely love this.


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> :banderas Absolutely love this.


Me too, Sparrow, me too. :mark: I loved that whole feud, and those promos were my favorite in the feud. If the WWE lets us have _this_ Dean Ambrose when he goes solo, there are going to be many intriguing battles for years to come.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Me too, Sparrow, me too. :mark: I loved that whole feud, and those promos were my favorite in the feud. If the WWE lets us have _this_ Dean Ambrose when he goes solo, there are going to be many intriguing battles for years to come.


Definitely one of my favorite modern feuds, and one I rewatch again and again. The two of them were so intense with each other, and the storytelling in their matches was just so well done. 

If WWE were very nice, they'd give us Dean vs Regal one more time in London :mark: I would positively explode if I got to witness that live.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Delbusto1 said:


> I rushed through this video, but just sharing anyways.




:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Delbusto1 said:


> I rushed through this video, but just sharing anyways.


:mark: :mark: 




Telos said:


> Another dip into the archives:
> 
> http://touch.dailymotion.com/video/xm6qnw
> 
> "Come on, hit me, Regal! Hit me, Regal! Come on, come on!"
> 
> :banderas


There entire feud was fantastic :banderas

Sometimes you've just gotta dip into the archives... Watched some old Rollins/Ambrose FCW a couple of days back and still found myself shouting at the video and this is stuff that is like what 3 years old? Its a shame sometimes that they don't get the chance to have a much time on the main roster to let a match escalate because the mat work at the beginning in this match still kinda mesmerises me and the way it slowly moves towards hard hitting moves after they get tired as they can't particularly out wrestle each other on the mat. Le sigh.


Also:



Spoiler: image of dean that i'm definitely having for my siggy


----------



## Telos

TIL

Dean Ambrose was a druid for The Undertaker at the Royal Rumble in 2006

http://fifty-shades-of-ambrose.tumb...-ambrose-as-the-undertakers-druid-at-the-2006

Then makes his singles debut against Undertaker seven years later. Crazy!


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Sometimes you've just gotta dip into the archives... Watched some old Rollins/Ambrose FCW a couple of days back and still found myself shouting at the video and this is stuff that is like what 3 years old? Its a shame sometimes that they don't get the chance to have a much time on the main roster to let a match escalate because the mat work at the beginning in this match still kinda mesmerises me and the way it slowly moves towards hard hitting moves after they get tired as they can't particularly out wrestle each other on the mat. Le sigh.
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image of dean that i'm definitely having for my siggy


^This. I love the old FCW stuff.



Telos said:


> TIL
> 
> Dean Ambrose was a druid for The Undertaker at the Royal Rumble in 2006
> 
> http://fifty-shades-of-ambrose.tumb...-ambrose-as-the-undertakers-druid-at-the-2006
> 
> Then makes his singles debut against Undertaker seven years later. Crazy!


Amazing how things work out (Y) Handpicked by Taker at that.


----------



## PUNKY

Just found this on tumblr, it's pretty old but i'd never seen it.

http://www.myfoxaustin.com/video?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=9642596


----------



## Joshi Judas

Punky finally inching close to that full rep bar :lol

Is Smackdown up yet? Dailymotion isn't blocked here :lel :lmao so anyone got links PM them to the RAINNMAKAHH and I'll make some good ol' green rep rain on ya.


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> *Punky finally inching close to that full rep bar* :lol
> 
> Is Smackdown up yet? Dailymotion isn't blocked here :lel :lmao so anyone got links PM them to the RAINNMAKAHH and I'll make some good ol' green rep rain on ya.












I don't think smackdown will be out yet, isn't austrailia the first country to get it ? If so it'll be a few more hours i think.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah just wanna watch Ambrose's title defense and any physical altercations with Evolution. Really unsure who wins at ER :lol

And I tried resizing a gif on that site but couldn't :lol I suck at these things so will probably leave it for now and get one of those why2cj made sigs like the one he made for Legasee :mark: :mark:


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah just wanna watch Ambrose's title defense and any physical altercations with Evolution. Really unsure who wins at ER :lol
> 
> And I tried resizing a gif on that site but couldn't :lol I suck at these things so will probably leave it for now and get one of those why2cj made sigs like the one he made for Legasee :mark: :mark:


:lmao i saw the one that why2cj made earlier. :mark: If you want me to try anything with gifs or whatever pm me and i'll try and do them later on, I can't promise they'll look great though cos it depends on what size they are to begin with. It is very annoying trying to get them looking decent but i'll give it a go. 

And yeah i'm pretty much just watching anything shieldy, the rest looks crap.


----------



## Rap God




----------



## Joshi Judas

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> :lmao i saw the one that why2cj made earlier. :mark: If you want me to try anything with gifs or whatever pm me and i'll try and do them later on, I can't promise they'll look great though cos it depends on what size they are to begin with. It is very annoying trying to get them looking decent but i'll give it a go.
> 
> And yeah i'm pretty much just watching anything shieldy, the rest looks crap.



Yeah I wasn't too thrilled with the Shield parts as well from the spoilers but I wanna see how Ambrose's US Title defense goes. Haven't watched a lot of wrestling I've watched this week other than that Main Event Paige match 

Cool, I'll PM some gifs once I get home and expect them 4 days later :side: :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

International version is up on bollyrulez guys, going to go watch right now myself!! :mark::mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

The international version always starts with a match followed by the opening segment/promo. Never figured out why they do that fpalm

Minor thing but irritates me quite a bit.


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah I wasn't too thrilled with the Shield parts as well from the spoilers but I wanna see how Ambrose's US Title defense goes. Haven't watched a lot of wrestling I've watched this week other than that Main Event Paige match
> 
> *Cool, I'll PM some gifs once I get home and expect them 4 days later *:side: :lol


Hey you shut up you !!!! :lmao You'll get them tonight i swear.


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait for smackdown...I hope Dean walks out still the usa champ


----------



## DareDevil

Romangirl252 said:


> I can't wait for smackdown...I hope Dean walks out still the usa champ


Me too....

Must resist, urge to spoil shit.


----------



## NeyNey

Jarsy1 said:


>


So sad, cause 24th May is also the House Show in Berlin where I go... AND NO SHIELD enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo 
On the other side... Many years to come... many chances to see Ambrose some day.. lol 

CAN'T WAIT FOR SD :banderas


----------



## Banez

NeyNey said:


> So sad, cause 24th May is also the House Show in Berlin where I go... AND NO SHIELD enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo
> *On the other side... Many years to come... many chances to see Ambrose some day.. lol *


i hate you! :lol

in Finland we won't even get WWE to tour anymore


----------



## NeyNey

Banez said:


> i hate you! :lol
> 
> in Finland we won't even get WWE to tour anymore


Okay that sucks even more. :reggie
Do they come at least to Norway or Sweden?
Is Russia maybe an alternative? :lol
Okay, I feel better now, thanks! :


----------



## DoubtGin

We have fellow Shield fans from Germany in here? Nice .

Fatal four-way with Ambrose was :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:. Everyone was great in there.


----------



## Mr. I

Jarsy1 said:


>


Seth has a major bad hair day in this.


----------



## Tambrose

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Just found this on tumblr, it's pretty old but i'd never seen it.
> 
> http://www.myfoxaustin.com/video?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=9642596


Ambrose taking up two-thirds of a 3 seater couch :lmao :lmao :lmao

Edit: and Roman too... looked like a 2 seater at first.


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> So sad, cause 24th May is also the House Show in Berlin where I go... AND NO SHIELD enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo
> On the other side... Many years to come... many chances to see Ambrose some day.. lol
> 
> CAN'T WAIT FOR SD :banderas


Aw! Who will be there, Ney?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

I hope Dean doesn't lose the title. They had Shield lose their first match on SD so it makes me iffy about him winning. Obviously I'd rather him not lose it at their B weekly show


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Banez said:


> i hate you! :lol
> 
> in Finland we won't even get WWE to tour anymore


Yeah, the last time they were here the place was like 75% empty, so probably wont be coming in here for a long time. 



Spoiler: pics


----------



## Banez

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Yeah, the last time they were here the place was like 75% empty, so probably wont be coming in here for a long time.


not surprised either because i think it wasn't promoted enough. Also how would finns see it on TV? late night.. so late that most are sleeping. And then when you add on the mix that the whole show is cut into 1/4 what we see online and the finnish commentators who make half-assed jokes about the moves n stuff and laugh at their stupid jokes.. it really becomes unwatchable.

i never went coz i lived with idea "oh there will be next year np" 



NeyNey said:


> Okay, I feel better now, thanks! :


you're welcome :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Banez said:


> not surprised either because i think it wasn't promoted enough. Also how would finns see it on TV? late night.. so late that most are sleeping. And then when you add on the mix that the whole show is cut into 1/4 what we see online and the finnish commentators who make half-assed jokes about the moves n stuff and laugh at their stupid jokes.. it really becomes unwatchable.
> 
> i never went coz i lived with idea "oh there will be next year np"


Yup. They didn't show it on free TV at all in 2009 when they last were here. RAW/SD and PPV's started around midnight or so and Vintage Collection and This Week in WWE around 8-9 P.M. iirc. 
I know that VC and This Week had the finnish commentators, but can't remember if RAW/SD had them?
That I do know that when they came from free TV in 2001-2007(?) that they had the original commentary.


----------



## Telos

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Just found this on tumblr, it's pretty old but i'd never seen it.
> 
> http://www.myfoxaustin.com/video?autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=9642596


Dean's charisma is off the charts, I swear. He's hilarious. Ribbing on the news guy for going to bed early. :lol


----------



## Banez

MoxleyMoxx said:


> That I do know that when they came from free TV in 2001-2007(?) that they had the original commentary.


yes they did, in 2003 i discovered WWE through the tv when i was up late night and watched RAW and then Smackdown.. i was instantly hooked. 

Last time i watched was last year, was canal surfing and discovered they have finnish commentators now.. listened like a minute n thought "well thats fucked up" n switched channel :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Do the Finnish commentators call the moves correctly? I remember TNA used to have Hindi commentary here once, and one commentator called the Frogsplash a "Flying Crossbody Splash" :lmao :lmao


----------



## Banez

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Do the Finnish commentators call the moves correctly? I remember TNA used to have Hindi commentary here once, and one commentator called the Frogsplash a "Flying Crossbody Splash" :lmao :lmao


the fuckers translate them into finnish... now i can tolerate if they spell the name of the move (in english) wrong.. but when you go translate it in finnish holy shit...

think they translated some wrestlers names into finnish too..


----------



## NeyNey

JacqSparrow said:


> Aw! Who will be there, Ney?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That's the current line up:

John Cena vs Bray Wyatt

***

Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio ( ) 

***

Cesaro
Big Show
The Wyatt Family
Dolph Ziggler
Kofi Kingston
Damien Sandow
The Bella Twins
Alicia Fox
Aksana

Can't wait to "Cena sucks!"-ing, and Yes like crazy when Brie comes out. 
Of course Wyatts & Cesaro... :banderas Hopefully Heyman is there too.



> the fuckers translate them into finnish... now i can tolerate if they spell the name of the move (in english) wrong.. but when you go translate it in finnish holy shit...
> 
> think they translated some wrestlers names into finnish too..


I thought only Germany had that fetish with translating moves or wrestlers names. :lol 
Thanks god we're not the only ones.


----------



## Banez

NeyNey said:


> I thought only Germany had that fetish with translating moves or wrestlers names. :lol
> Thanks god we're not the only ones.


It's not the fact that they actually saw effort to translate stuff in finnish.. but the commentators sounded like 2 random guys from the street who had no clue about WWE. Like in WWE commentators sometimes go extended lenghts of explaining persons history.. these guys probably don't even know who HHH was.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Banez said:


> the fuckers translate them into finnish... now i can tolerate if they spell the name of the move (in english) wrong.. but when you go translate it in finnish holy shit...
> 
> think they translated some wrestlers names into finnish too..


Off topic, I was in Germany a while back and even though I'm used to them changing and translating movie titels from English to German, and taking some creative liberties while doing so, I was still shocked to see that they actually had the balls to change one movie titel into another ENGLISH movietitel, not even translating it at all. Which made me wonder why change said titel in the first place? Crazy..

I don't really have friends that watch wrestling here, so when I finally decided "ok let's just at least check out how expensive tickets are" etc for the WM Revenge tour coming to Rotterdam in May, I unfortunately found that all the good seats were loooong taken, and I'm not sitting in the nosebleeds by myself. Seeing it sell though I'm pretty confident that unline Banez I'll get another shot at it, and even if not I'll just save up for a foreign viewing then. Seeing WWE live is on my bucketlist, and I'm gonna get around to it, mark my words!! Just hope the product is still as interesting to me then as it is now, with Shield, Paige, Wyatts, Cesaro etc..


----------



## Banez

Bearodactyl said:


> Off topic, I was in Germany a while back and even though I'm used to them changing and translating movie titels from English to German, and taking some creative liberties while doing so, I was still shocked to see that they actually had the balls to change one movie titel into another ENGLISH movietitel, not even translating it at all. Which made me wonder why change said titel in the first place? Crazy..


ooh that reminds me of Big Bang Theory... you know how it was translated in finnish? Rillit huurussa.. do you know what that means in english? Goggles in steam if you translate it directly :lol 
Don't know why tv show couldn't be called Big Bang Theory or Alkuräjähdysteoria which it is in finnish.

they used to translate all those wrestling moves to finnish when they would text the show.. like finnsih subtitles in english program.. i had no problem with that. But when you go and take that off and add 2 nobodies who have no interest of commentating the show in finnish the outcome is just bad and turns the audience off. They had 0 enthusiasim for the show or storylines either.

anywhoo i'm done ranting about it


----------



## JacqSparrow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Yeah, the last time they were here the place was like 75% empty, so probably wont be coming in here for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pics


Whoa :lol



NeyNey said:


> That's the current line up:
> 
> John Cena vs Bray Wyatt
> 
> ***
> 
> Sheamus vs Alberto Del Rio ( )
> 
> ***
> 
> Cesaro
> Big Show
> The Wyatt Family
> Dolph Ziggler
> Kofi Kingston
> Damien Sandow
> The Bella Twins
> Alicia Fox
> Aksana
> 
> Can't wait to "Cena sucks!"-ing, and Yes like crazy when Brie comes out.
> Of course Wyatts & Cesaro... :banderas Hopefully Heyman is there too.


Wyatts and Cesaro though :mark:



Banez said:


> *ooh that reminds me of Big Bang Theory... you know how it was translated in finnish? Rillit huurussa.. do you know what that means in english? Goggles in steam if you translate it directly :lol *
> Don't know why tv show couldn't be called Big Bang Theory or Alkuräjähdysteoria which it is in finnish.
> 
> they used to translate all those wrestling moves to finnish when they would text the show.. like finnsih subtitles in english program.. i had no problem with that. But when you go and take that off and add 2 nobodies who have no interest of commentating the show in finnish the outcome is just bad and turns the audience off. They had 0 enthusiasim for the show or storylines either.
> 
> anywhoo i'm done ranting about it


:lmao :lmao :lmao I suddenly have a strange desire to know what Sheldon sounds like there.


----------



## DareDevil

Yo, where's Wynter?


----------



## JacqSparrow

MAGNETO!! said:


> Yo, where's Wynter?


She'll be back


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler: spoiler for smackdown that made me mark and lol



HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIT DAT BITCH SLAP THAT AMBROSE GAVE RYBACK.... Legit rivals anything Stephanie has ever done :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:mark: :mark:




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

JacqSparrow said:


> She'll be back


I miss her  



tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: spoiler for smackdown that made me mark and lol
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIT DAT BITCH SLAP THAT AMBROSE GAVE RYBACK.... Legit rivals anything Stephanie has ever done :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:mark: :mark: :lmao That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

check this out... :banderas










http://www.wwe.com/shows/extremerules/2014/seven-fantasy-hardcore-matches-26279072/page-3


the blood... the intensity... the promos... the GOATNESS THAT THESE TWO WOULD 


and it would be at Korakuen Hall kada


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> check this out... :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/extremerules/2014/seven-fantasy-hardcore-matches-26279072/page-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the blood... the intensity... the promos... the GOATNESS THAT THESE TWO WOULD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it would be at Korakuen Hall kada



:banderas 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reaper

MoxleyMoxx said:


> check this out... :banderas
> 
> 
> the blood... the intensity... the promos... the GOATNESS THAT THESE TWO WOULD
> 
> 
> and it would be at Korakuen Hall kada


Lol. I came in here to post this only. 

Looks like the WWE isn't completely blind to Ambrose's potential like people have misconstrued. If they're putting him in a fantasy match with Foley, they know what we know. This is really a dream match that I would fucking travel to see live. Lol.


----------



## DareDevil

MoxleyMoxx said:


> check this out... :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/extremerules/2014/seven-fantasy-hardcore-matches-26279072/page-3
> 
> 
> the blood... the intensity... the promos... the GOATNESS THAT THESE TWO WOULD
> 
> 
> and it would be at Korakuen Hall kada


:faint::faint: :mark: :mark: :mark: Just remembering that it was almost going to happen.


----------



## Telos

MAGNETO!! said:


> :faint::faint: :mark: :mark: :mark: Just remembering that it was almost going to happen.


Dean holding him "accountable" :banderas


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Jarsy1 said:


>


Hmm...i suppose i will go.


----------



## Tammy88

Random question, what wallpaper do you lot have on your desktop? I need something fancy (well... fancier than my current boring old windows one!)


----------



## Tambrose

Tammy88 said:


> Random question, what wallpaper do you lot have on your desktop? I need something fancy (well... fancier than my current boring old windows one!)


my current one is of Ambrose in the photobooth at the HOF ceremony... dunno why other then it makes me chuckle every time I go onto my laptop.

Like now, a 3:20am because apparently my brain doesn't want to sleep :side:


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Dean holding him "accountable" :banderas


#Thanksmick


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler: spoiler for smackdown that made me mark and lol
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIT DAT BITCH SLAP THAT AMBROSE GAVE RYBACK.... Legit rivals anything Stephanie has ever done :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> :mark: :mark:


CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MoxleyMoxx said:


> check this out... :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/extremerules/2014/seven-fantasy-hardcore-matches-26279072/page-3
> 
> 
> the blood... the intensity... the promos... the GOATNESS THAT THESE TWO WOULD
> 
> 
> and it would be at Korakuen Hall kada





Reaper Jones said:


> Lol. I came in here to post this only.
> 
> Looks like the WWE isn't completely blind to Ambrose's potential like people have misconstrued. If they're putting him in a fantasy match with Foley, they know what we know. This is really a dream match that I would fucking travel to see live. Lol.





MAGNETO!! said:


> :faint::faint: :mark: :mark: :mark: Just remembering that it was almost going to happen.


ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME??? :mark: :mark: :mark:
I thought some fan made this until I saw it's on WWE.FUCKING.COM?????????????????????????? JESUS!!!!!!!!!!!!! JESUS FUCKING CHRIST!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: enaldo


----------



## Telos

MAGNETO!! said:


> #Thanksmick


:duck

I vaguely remember his Twitter. He's a Flyers fan and rooted against my Bruins during the playoffs. :side:


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> :duck
> 
> I vaguely remember his Twitter. He's a Flyers fan and rooted against my Bruins during the playoffs. :side:


I know he hates social media, but he needs to get back on that shit, his tweets were fucking hilarious.


----------



## Banez

Telos said:


> :duck
> 
> I vaguely remember his Twitter. He's a Flyers fan and rooted against my Bruins during the playoffs. :side:


another bruins fan? :cheer :cheer


----------



## Telos

Banez said:


> another bruins fan? :cheer :cheer


Yessir! 

TUUUUUUUUUUKKA!!!


----------



## Deptford

WWE.com being GODDDS for this holy fcccck 
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:lol @ Ambrose rooting against the bruins. Good man. Good man.


----------



## Bearodactyl

There's also a Rollins/Reigns vs Dudleys pic in that same category btw...


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> check this out... :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/extremerules/2014/seven-fantasy-hardcore-matches-26279072/page-3
> 
> 
> the blood... the intensity... the promos... the GOATNESS THAT THESE TWO WOULD
> 
> 
> and it would be at Korakuen Hall kada


Kinda late to this, but God DAMN IT! :banderas
Fantasy booking or not I am so happy that WWE has made something so epic featuring my man Ambrose with the hardcore legend. This just brightened my god damn day.


----------



## Bushmaster

Deptford said:


> WWE.com being GODDDS for this holy fcccck
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> :lol @ *Ambrose rooting against the bruins. Good man. Good man.*











Dean rooting against the hometown team is not good at all.


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> :lol @ Ambrose rooting against the bruins. Good man. Good man.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm so out of the loop with sports stuff. Are the Bruins HIS hometown team?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Calabrose said:


> I'm so out of the loop with sports stuff. Are the Bruins HIS hometown team?


Bruins is from Boston. I don't think Cincinnati has a NHL team, but closest to it is Columbus Blue Jackets I think. Dean is a Philadelphia Flyers Guy though, probably because of the time he spent in Philly. 

Wasn't there a picture in one of these threads a while while back where he was at a Flyers game with Devon Moore or something?


----------



## Bushmaster

My hometown team Cal, don't know where Dean is from but Soup and Telos are in GOAT Boston :brady2







:brady3


----------



## DareDevil

Telos is from Boston?


----------



## Banez

i dno who's from where but i know Boston has the best goalie world can have


----------



## Telos

MAGNETO!! said:


> Telos is from Boston?


:yes


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> :yes


Ohhh... alright, now I know where you're from.


----------



## Mr. I

MoxleyMoxx said:


> check this out... :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/extremerules/2014/seven-fantasy-hardcore-matches-26279072/page-3
> 
> 
> the blood... the intensity... the promos... the GOATNESS THAT THESE TWO WOULD
> 
> 
> and it would be at Korakuen Hall kada


In Korakeun Hall, no less, one of my favourite Japanese arenas. Small but atmospheric and almost always with a hot crowd.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Wasn't there a picture in one of these threads a while while back where he was at a Flyers game with Devon Moore or something?





yes this picture you speak of was what opened the pandora's box of lies,fantasies, and fallacies of a former poster here who shall remain nameless


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Bruins is from Boston. I don't think Cincinnati has a NHL team, but closest to it is Columbus Blue Jackets I think. Dean is a Philadelphia Flyers Guy though, probably because of the time he spent in Philly.
> 
> Wasn't there a picture in one of these threads a while while back where he was at a Flyers game with Devon Moore or something?





SoupBro said:


> My hometown team Cal, don't know where Dean is from but Soup and Telos are in GOAT Boston :brady2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :brady3


Oh I see. Well thanks.


----------



## Telos

Chat tonight?


----------



## SubZero3:16

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> yes this picture you speak of was what opened the pandora's box of lies,fantasies, and fallacies of a former poster here who shall remain nameless












:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tru365

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Love your sig Zero  Roman and Seth holding hands is adorable!


----------



## Tru365

In case I don't get to say it later. "PRAISE be to the Ambooty!" LOL. We got some glorious sightings tonight on SmackDown.  

Their bodies have gotten ridiculous! Us ladies (and some dudes), thank them for it


----------



## Romangirl252

Smackdown is coming on soon and can't wait to see Dean wrestle


----------



## Bearodactyl

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> yes this picture you speak of was what opened the pandora's box of lies,fantasies, and fallacies of a former poster here who shall remain nameless


Because we're still upset that show got cancelled? :


----------



## Romangirl252

Smackdown is over and Dean is still us champ


----------



## Frico

US Champ Seth Rollins:


----------



## DareDevil

Frico said:


> US Champ Seth Rollins:


WWE with that foreshadowing.


----------



## Wynter

Devil! :cheer


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Devil! :cheer


WYNTER!!


----------



## Wynter

MAGNETO!! said:


> WYNTER!!












Hey boo! :dance how are ya :

So your guy Magneto got beat by my boy Ziggler


----------



## Romangirl252

Their interview after smackdown on backstage pass was awesome


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hey boo! :dance how are ya :
> 
> So your guy Magneto got beat by my boy Ziggler


Yes, apparently :side: people can't still not appreciate the goatness that Sandow truly is. 

and I've been like a whole lot better than what I have been lately so, that's a good thing  oh and Dean winning :banderas



Romangirl252 said:


> Their interview after smackdown on backstage pass was awesome


Link? Please?


----------



## Wynter

http://vimeo.com/93689506

Backstage Pass


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> http://vimeo.com/93689506
> 
> Backstage Pass


Thank you boo.


----------



## Wynter

Anytime  Enjoy. It's a good one :cheer

And doesn't Seth look so pretty with all that gold :dance


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I brought my umbrella for the shit storm, but Ambrose incorporates what the Divas consistently do: He'll tackle someone over and just wail on them. He does impressive things, but there are other ways to show that you're a hot head and frustrated. I see the same thing with Adam Rose: he gets a stinky face and just gets angry and barrages his opponent. I don't see how this can translate to a singles match and be entertaining.


----------



## Bushmaster

I sometimes have an issue with it too, his "punches" are just thrown too wildly at times. Everything else he does in the ring is perfection though, his mannerisms are amazing.


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Anytime  Enjoy. It's a good one :cheer
> 
> And doesn't Seth look so pretty with all that gold :dance


Yes, Seth always looks pretty..with...the..gold.. And lol at Booker, "20 years from now, Dean will be in the HOF." Yeah, yeah, we know, but not only him, Seth and Roman will be there too. And finally, Dean I swear to god, stop making it so obvious :fpalm. Do you really want crazy fangirls to be sending her dead kitties in a box, don't you?


----------



## Vyer

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I brought my umbrella for the shit storm, but Ambrose incorporates what the Divas consistently do: He'll tackle someone over and just wail on them. He does impressive things, but there are other ways to show that you're a hot head and frustrated. I see the same thing with Adam Rose: he gets a stinky face and just gets angry and barrages his opponent. I don't see how this can translate to a singles match and be entertaining.


Some people commented that the wailing fits well with his psychotic persona. I think it helps him display the type of character he is portraying in his matches.


----------



## Deptford

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I brought my umbrella for the shit storm, but Ambrose incorporates what the Divas consistently do: He'll tackle someone over and just wail on them. He does impressive things, but there are other ways to show that you're a hot head and frustrated. I see the same thing with Adam Rose: he gets a stinky face and just gets angry and barrages his opponent. I don't see how this can translate to a singles match and be entertaining.


At the end of the day his character is an emotionally underdeveloped baby. Eh, it works for heels. I think it looks bad because you have Reigns being a powerhouse and Rollins doing crazy shit right beside him and it doesn't help out Dean's subtleties. Just my two cents. 

Remember how many moves JBL had and how great of a heel he was?


----------



## Romangirl252

MAGNETO!! said:


> Yes, Seth always looks pretty..with...the..gold.. And lol at Booker, "20 years from now, Dean will be in the HOF." Yeah, yeah, we know, but not only him, Seth and Roman will be there too. And finally, Dean I swear to god, stop making it so obvious :fpalm. Do you really want crazy fangirls to be sending her dead kitties in a box, don't you?


I think they look cute together


----------



## DareDevil

Romangirl252 said:


> I think they look cute together


I know! They do! But the crazy fangirrllls..... :gun: please Dean, control yourself.


----------



## Deptford

:lol Wynter, you having that as your avi makes me lol for some reason.
<3

Oh and Devil, you always have the best sigs. Idk how many times I've told you haha.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> :lol Wynter, you having that as your avi makes me lol for some reason.
> <3
> 
> Oh and Devil, you always have the best sigs. Idk how many times I've told you haha.


Aww Deppie thank you, well you know, Killua is the best and Wynter would agree with me.


----------



## Tambrose

I like the wailing and more uncontrolled style of Ambrose, being so different to the others is a good thing- everyone looking polished and as though they aren't in a 'real' fight gets on my nerves

I finally got around to listening to his podcast with Colt Cabana (Art of Wrestling) last night, and he talks about his style on there and how he can throw all those punches and not even touch someone but it looks so real. These days apparently a lot of the guys don't know how to do that so in order to make it look real, they actually have to make contact. Also he spoke about guys not selling the moves which hinders the 'art' of wrestling and results in there needing to be more contact than should be necessary. 

Was a really good interview, everyone should listen to it  Only complaint I have is man, that guy can talk and talk and talk lol, but there were some questions that never really got answered as he would go off in different tangents. I shouldn't be annoyed though, I do the exact same thing and so many of my friends complain about it "Can't you just give me a straight answer without every little detail...." :lol

I loved the irony of his issue with 'smarky' people, saying that people know too much (or think they know, I should say) and the internet is annoying etc... and then he's on a podcast talking about some of the same stuff that he would prefer people not talk about :lol
I get what he says about it though... I stopped reading too much internet stuff, and left forums years ago when I realised that it was making me unable to really just enjoy the shows. I was starting to analyse too much and focus on the backstage politics that would get reported, and just couldn't get into the shows. The shows were pretty crap at the time back then though admittedly... but it's why I'll just stick to this thread. Most people here seem to get the whole 'it's just fun' thing


----------



## Telos

MAGNETO!! said:


> Aww Deppie thank you, well you know, Killua is the best and Wynter would agree with me.


I just saw the ep that sig is from earlier today. :agree:

And yeah that's quite some foreshadowing WWE did with Seth holding the belt.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> *I just saw the ep that sig is from earlier today.* :agree:
> 
> And yeah that's quite some foreshadowing WWE did with Seth holding the belt.


:cheer:cheer You have to get through Greed Island and through Chimera ant arc Telos, and more now that Togashi will be back on June.

And, yeah, that foreshadowing... :side: He looks good with it, I ain't gonna lie.


----------



## Telos

MAGNETO!! said:


> :cheer:cheer You have to get through Greed Island and through Chimera ant arc Telos, and more now that Togashi will be back on June.
> 
> And, yeah, that foreshadowing... :side: He looks good with it, I ain't gonna lie.


I'll do my best. Started my 30-day Crunchy Roll free trial yesterday, and I think the Greed Island arc is near the end where I'm at.

I'm inclined to agree about the belt looking good on Seth, but I would hope as far as championships go that he would set his sights higher, and sooner. The Intercontinental belt has been put on a bigger pedestal lately if you consider the tournament we just had for the #1 contender. I hope we see more tournaments, it's better than a half-assed battle royal like we usually see.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> I'll do my best. Started my 30-day Crunchy Roll free trial yesterday, and I think the Greed Island arc is near the end where I'm at.
> 
> I'm inclined to agree about the belt looking good on Seth, but I would hope as far as championships go that he would set his sights higher, and sooner. The Intercontinental belt has been put on a bigger pedestal lately if you consider the tournament we just had for the #1 contender. I hope we see more tournaments, it's better than a half-assed battle royal like we usually see.


Good, I'll just wait until you catch up.

I know, I wish we would get a U.S tournament as well. But with wwe... 

:lol it's 1:37am here and I'm watching SpongeBob... I am not tired at all.


----------



## Frico

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/whose-high-flying-display-on-smackdown-was-most-spectacular










:banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Frico said:


> US Champ Seth Rollins:





MAGNETO!! said:


> WWE with that foreshadowing.


Oh dear...


----------



## SubZero3:16

Question: Are our boys main eventing at ER? Because if it's Bryan vs Kane for the main event :argh: fpalm


----------



## SóniaPortugal

MAGNETO!! said:


> Yes, Seth always looks pretty..with...the..gold.. And lol at Booker, "20 years from now, Dean will be in the HOF." Yeah, yeah, we know, but not only him, Seth and Roman will be there too. And finally,* Dean I swear to god, stop making it so obvious :fpalm. Do you really want crazy fangirls to be sending her dead kitties in a box, don't you*?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Question: Are our boys main eventing at ER? Because if it's Bryan vs Kane for the main event :argh: fpalm


All I can figure is that since Bryan is the WWE World Heavyweight Champion the only spot he would have right now is the main event. Who knows though.


----------



## JacqSparrow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> check this out... :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/extremerules/2014/seven-fantasy-hardcore-matches-26279072/page-3
> 
> 
> the blood... the intensity... the promos... the GOATNESS THAT THESE TWO WOULD
> 
> 
> and it would be at Korakuen Hall kada


WHOA :mark: :mark:



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> yes this picture you speak of was what opened the pandora's box of lies,fantasies, and fallacies of a former poster here who shall remain nameless


:lmao LMDM



WynterWarm12 said:


> Anytime  Enjoy. It's a good one :cheer
> 
> And doesn't Seth look so pretty with all that gold :dance


Yes. Yes he does :evil:

Give it to me, WWE. Give me Seth vs Dean.



MAGNETO!! said:


> Yes, Seth always looks pretty..with...the..gold.. And lol at Booker, "20 years from now, Dean will be in the HOF." Yeah, yeah, we know, but not only him, Seth and Roman will be there too.


They should be or it will be an absolute travesty.



Telos said:


> I'm inclined to agree about the belt looking good on Seth, but I would hope as far as championships go that he would set his sights higher, and sooner. The Intercontinental belt has been put on a bigger pedestal lately if you consider the tournament we just had for the #1 contender. I hope we see more tournaments, it's better than a half-assed battle royal like we usually see.


I would have Roman go for IC belt instead. And have Seth and Dean feuding over the US title.

I agree about the tournament though. It's at least made the IC look like it's worth fighting for over the past few weeks.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Question: Are our boys main eventing at ER? Because if it's Bryan vs Kane for the main event :argh: fpalm


Bet Shieldvolution is maineventing. Knowing Trips :lol Poor Bryan though


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> the blood... the intensity... the promos... the GOATNESS THAT THESE TWO WOULD


Just now realised that I forgot to finish my sentence :side:


----------



## Bearodactyl

They're officially calling it a "triple main event", Bryan, Shield, and Wyatt. I guess that's their way of saying "these three matches are all upper echelon"...

Oh and as for Sunday, I have a feeling like the Shield might go over.. if only because then, Triple H has a reason to come at them from a different angle. "We can't beat them into submission because of their unity, but if we get one to turn on the other two..."


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


>


Vicky was referring to Ambrenee, and the Tumblr fangirls who are opposed to it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> All I can figure is that since Bryan is the WWE World Heavyweight Champion the only spot he would have right now is the main event. Who knows though.


That doesn't mean anything. How any times did Punk main event as Champion? Exactly.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Although that's true, it just seems like they have at least been trying to add prestige to the title ever since they fused it. I'm just basing my assumption off of that.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> That doesn't mean anything. How any times did Punk main event as Champion? Exactly.


Punk is no Bryan though... Bryan is more popular thank punk is.. and if WWE is determined to put their main belt into pedestal then WWE match should be last one on card no matter who's holding it or who's challenging for it.

Can't compare it to Punk because when Punk was champion there was 2 'major' belts hanging around and neither were focused. Ever since unifying the belts they've tried to put WWE title into higher area.. though they've done poor job with Cena/Orton. I was expecting HHH to fight Bryan on ER but we're not getting that. i guess time will tell who's main eventing.. i can only imagine trips haters go "omg HHH hogging the spotlight" if Evolution & Shield go on mainevent. So, if it's based on what match has been built more... Evolution vs. Shield should main event. But if they go with the 'belt' picture then Bryan will be maineventing with the meatbag brawler


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Telos said:


> Vicky was referring to Ambrenee, and the Tumblr fangirls who are opposed to it.


Ok
"Ambrenee", I thought it was "Deanee"


----------



## Spam1985

How come the Shield have stopped wearing the masks already? They wore them for... what? a couple of weeks and now they're gone?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> Punk is no Bryan though... Bryan is more popular thank punk is.. and if WWE is determined to put their main belt into pedestal then WWE match should be last one on card no matter who's holding it or who's challenging for it.
> 
> Can't compare it to Punk because when Punk was champion there was 2 'major' belts hanging around and neither were focused. Ever since unifying the belts they've tried to put WWE title into higher area.. though they've done poor job with Cena/Orton. I was expecting HHH to fight Bryan on ER but we're not getting that. i guess time will tell who's main eventing.. i can only imagine trips haters go "omg HHH hogging the spotlight" if Evolution & Shield go on mainevent. So, if it's based on what match has been built more... Evolution vs. Shield should main event. But if they go with the 'belt' picture then Bryan will be maineventing with the meatbag brawler


Prestige to the belt? And they made Orton look like a bitch for 4 months? :lol They obviously have nothing for Bryan so they casted him off on Kane.

Evolution vs Shield has the better build and mainevented both Raw and Smackdown this week. We'll see at chamber.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Apparently WWE now thinks only break up The Shield at the end of the year


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Frico said:


> US Champ Seth Rollins:


I am such an Ambrose mark but you can't deny that this looks great on him :mark: 




SubZero3:16 said:


> Question: Are our boys main eventing at ER? Because if it's Bryan vs Kane for the main event :argh: fpalm


Depends who is going to over I think. With the current build I would expect it to as it is closing Smackdown and Raw for the past two weeks? Shame for Bryan really because as the WWE Champ he should close... At least they aren't having Cena go further up the card like they did with Punk.

-

Just got done watching Backstage Pass... The way the panel sold Ambrose/Shield = :mark: :mark: :mark: 

As far as their interview with Renee goes, one of the better one's that is for sure. I think it was kinda great how he saw Dean just rattling of "the game plan" but for me their was kinda a vulnerability there with was interwoven nicely like this ploy and then BAM! don't think so we are going to make you eat mat :clap :clap Seth just taking it all in his stride yet again and I have to say Bravo to Reigns. Holy shit I loved him in this... He did nothing but kinda everything at all once :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shenroe

What's wrong with Ryback throwing Dean out of the ring every 2 minutes smh. Was basically a triple threat, and i didn't like how they made Ambrose to be the underdog he's not 5'10 200lbs for god's sake


----------



## SubZero3:16

Shenroe said:


> What's wrong with Ryback throwing Dean out of the ring every 2 minutes smh. Was basically a triple threat, and i didn't like how they made Ambrose to be the underdog he's not 5'10 200lbs for god's sake


Well in a triple threat match by nature the champion is the underdog. It's 3 guys trying to take what one guy has. Size has nothing to do with it.


----------



## RabidCrow

Banez said:


> *Punk is no Bryan though... Bryan is more popular thank punk is*.. and if WWE is determined to put their main belt into pedestal then WWE match should be last one on card no matter who's holding it or who's challenging for it.
> 
> Can't compare it to Punk because when Punk was champion there was 2 'major' belts hanging around and neither were focused. Ever since unifying the belts they've tried to put WWE title into higher area.. though they've done poor job with Cena/Orton. I was expecting HHH to fight Bryan on ER but we're not getting that. i guess time will tell who's main eventing.. i can only imagine trips haters go "omg HHH hogging the spotlight" if Evolution & Shield go on mainevent. So, if it's based on what match has been built more... Evolution vs. Shield should main event. But if they go with the 'belt' picture then Bryan will be maineventing with the meatbag brawler


unk2 

Even if the WWHC deserves be in the main event, The Shield vs Evolution is WAAAY bigger than Bryan vs Kane, so you can have an exception here.


----------



## Bushmaster

Just watched Shield vs Wyatt's from EC, what an amazing atmosphere. Really hoping we can get the same from Shield vs Evolution. I know there are plenty of people on here who mark out for Evolution but it seems the general audience really doesn't care. Shield vs Wyatt's felt so much bigger and important. The reactions and crowd noise they got was something special.

The match was also great so I'm hoping we can get a vintage amazing Shield match Sunday in which they all shine rather then just 1 or 2 of them. All of them can bring something to the table especially when they have opponents who have different styles and mannerisms.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> I am such an Ambrose mark but you can't deny that this looks great on him


I can only imagine the look on Soup after reading an Ambrose mark say that. :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Haha :lmao
That was so awesome!! 

Also nice match on SD!
Ambrose's bitchslap to Ryback... :banderas

ALSO MAN, EC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

*pokes Ney*

I still haven't seen smackdown. My laptop is stashed away in my car somewhere and my phone can't stream much more than youtube vids. 
enaldo


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Prestige to the belt? And they made Orton look like a bitch for 4 months? :lol


yeah they fucked up his build... but he main evented every PPV with the belt. Thats a fact you can't ignore.


----------



## LPPrince

Spam1985 said:


> How come the Shield have stopped wearing the masks already? They wore them for... what? a couple of weeks and now they're gone?


No idea, could be any number of reasons.

Ex- A friend saw my images with The Shield masks on my face and after looking at the Dean Ambrose inspired one(in the hood) he has just told me he may begin referring to me as the Titty Master.

/wordassociation


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Ambrose's bitchslap to Ryback... :banderas


Yes Ney!!! _YESSSSSS_!

Its even better when you dislike Ryback

See gif below.... Me and Ambrose :lol re: that slap


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calabrose said:


> I can only imagine the look on Soup after reading an Ambrose mark say that. :lol


I'm waiting for the Rollins emoji-thingy in my Rep... Soup do not let me down dude! :lol :


----------



## Bushmaster

Calabrose said:


> I can only imagine the look on Soup after reading an Ambrose mark say that. :lol


Seth looks great with just about any title on him, he even made the giant penny look great when he was a tag champ. I'd prefer him have the IC Title rather than US though.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Seth looks great with just about any title on him, he even made the giant penny look great when he was a tag champ. I'd prefer him have the IC Title rather than US though.


I know, didn't Seth made a friking medal look more important than the actual FCW World Heavyweight Championship? A FREAKING MEDAL!!

I am an Ambrose mark but I already chose who I want Dean loosing that title to.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> yeah they fucked up his build... but he main evented every PPV with the belt. Thats a fact you can't ignore.


Oh he did? His reign was so damn forgettable that I didn't even realize that he did :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

LPPrince said:


> No idea, could be any number of reasons.
> 
> Ex- A friend saw my images with The Shield masks on my face and after looking at the Dean Ambrose inspired one(in the hood) he has just told me he may begin referring to me as the Titty Master.
> 
> /wordassociation


That a good thing or a bad thing in your book? 





SoupBro said:


> Seth looks great with just about any title on him, he even made the giant penny look great when he was a tag champ. I'd prefer him have the IC Title rather than US though.


Giant penny :lol

No denying that though, Vicky. An entire ep of FCW got devoted to the medal. Amazing. Imagine what those two could do with the US title.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DareDevil

JacqSparrow said:


> Giant penny :lol
> 
> No denying that though, Vicky. An entire ep of FCW got devoted to the medal. Amazing. Imagine what those two could do with the US title.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I know, if there's something even close to similar to that 30 minute iron man match, I'll be satisfied.


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh he did? His reign was so damn forgettable that I didn't even realize that he did :lol


yeah i know it was just plain awful. But i guess we'll see which way they'l go at Extreme Rules. I won't mind what match is maineventing aslong Cena loses :lol


----------



## amhlilhaus

ambrose should drop the title to orton


----------



## DareDevil

amhlilhaus said:


> ambrose should drop the title to orton


:duck, Aaww man, that was a good joke.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

amhlilhaus said:


> ambrose should drop the title to orton


talk about NO BUYS.


----------



## Deptford

amhlilhaus said:


> ambrose should drop the title to orton


naahhhhh


----------



## tylermoxreigns

amhlilhaus said:


> ambrose should drop the title to orton


u wot m8


:lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

amhlilhaus said:


> ambrose should drop the title to orton


I agree, Orton is the real snake charmer not Dean.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> I agree, Orton is the real snake charmer not Dean.


SOUP!!


----------



## LPPrince

JacqSparrow said:


> That a good thing or a bad thing in your book?


I haven't decided,


----------



## SonoShion

Anyone with the US or IC title is fucked and has no direction going. As soon as you think "Shit, now they're focusing on those titles more and they may get legit again", they drop everything. Ambrose needs to drop it to whoever & move on. Watch Barrett winning the title doing absolutely nothing for him, ala Big E. 

They should unify both titles and make a legit upper midcard title out of it, maybe like the WHC was before the unification. Other than that I feel bad for anyone holding either of those.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SoupBro said:


> I agree, Orton is the real snake charmer not Dean.


He went there :


----------



## evilshade

Orton hasnt been IC champ since 2003 and has NEVER been the US champ so I think it's only fair if Ambrose puts him over clean at the Next PPV Payback. Orton deserves to have his moment


----------



## Banez

evilshade said:


> Orton deserves to have his moment


i don't think he cares about MIDCARD titles when he could be battling for the WWE title


----------



## Wynter

http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...iler_theyre_like_proud_parents_proud_parents/

:lmao Seth and Roman did look like proud papa and mama 

http://gfycat.com/ForsakenSparseFrenchbulldog

For those who may not be able to find it on Reddit


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...iler_theyre_like_proud_parents_proud_parents/
> 
> :lmao Seth and Roman did look like proud papa and mama
> 
> http://gfycat.com/ForsakenSparseFrenchbulldog
> 
> For those who may not be able to find it on Reddit












God this faction

The perfection combination of bromance and badass fuckery










Them breaking away from each other will be a bittersweet moment for sure.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Girlz yo I feel so sad i raised a good amount of money to go to raw in London but there ain't no good place left fuck I think i'm more pissed than the fat guy who destroyed his bedroom after rock won the wwe championship


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't think any of us are truly prepared for the fallout for when they break up. Better gather up rations and build a shelter while we're ahead. :lol


----------



## Wynter

^^^^:lol is that gif new?

And posting this random Dean pic just because 



Spoiler


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> ^^^^:lol is that gif new?
> 
> And posting this random Dean pic just because
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


OMG!! That gif and pic... :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Why is Seth such a diva though 

Imma stop spamming the thread now I swear :lol

It's hilarious how our boys are Faces....still fucking assholes :lmao


EDIT: Last spam 










































Poor ref :lol


----------



## PUNKY

BruceLeGorille said:


> Girlz yo I feel so sad i raised a good amount of money to go to raw in London but there ain't no good place left fuck I think i'm more pissed than the fat guy who destroyed his bedroom after rock won the wwe championship


Have you looked on viagogo ? I looked a few days ago, i think they've still got some decent seats left.

@caly and tmr : yep it's gonna be bitter sweet for sure, I think we'll all be emotional wrecks. :lol I mean it's gonna be depressing seeing them split but then again i'll be exited to see them as single competitors so i'm torn. 

EDIT i love ambrose but that pic wynter just posted, creepy as hell.


----------



## Tony

I just watched the Fatal 4 Way on Smackdown. It was a good and fun match. I'm especially loving Dean as a face. For someone who was perceived as a career heel, I feel that Dean makes a damn good babyface from the way he sells his beating and his comebacks of throwing punches like mad and not giving a fuck if he's going down. That is really admirable and it exudes a "never say die" attitude which is what people cheer for in wrestlers. Good shit by Ambrose (Y)


----------



## Wynter

I love how Dean just swooped in on Axel for the pin :lol 
Nice spot, although Curtis had to crawl extra slow to make sure Ambrose got there 

And that bitch slap :banderas








Enjoyable SmackDown. I even had fun watching the Hornswoggle and El Torito segment :dance

Don't judge me :


The boys keep getting more entertaining and awesome, how will I survive their breakup???!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why is Seth such a diva though


Look Rollins doesn't share and Renee is getting in close on his man. He's just pissing and marking his territory :lmao :lmao :lmao 

P.S Spam away!


----------



## Wynter

:lmao yes girl! He had to let that ol girly know who owned Ambrose










 Seth no likes the sharing :lol


----------



## cindel25

SoupBro said:


> I agree, Orton is the real snake charmer not Dean.


You do not belong here.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao!!! I laughed WAY too hard at that chair kick 

Hey Cindel boo :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> I just watched the Fatal 4 Way on Smackdown. It was a good and fun match. I'm especially loving Dean as a face. For someone who was perceived as a career heel, I feel that Dean makes a damn good babyface from the way he sells his beating and his comebacks of throwing punches like mad and not giving a fuck if he's going down. That is really admirable and it exudes a "never say die" attitude which is what people cheer for in wrestlers. Good shit by Ambrose (Y)


Still haven't seen the match, but I agree whole heartedly. I have always had a soft spot for berserker type characters and Ambrose has his character down to a T.


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Poor ref :lol


That ref puts up with too much shit...


----------



## Bushmaster

MAGNETO!! said:


> SOUP!!





Calabrose said:


> He went there :





cindel25 said:


> You do not belong here.


----------



## Reaper

I snagged this from tumblr ... wondering if the double-meaning implied is intentional?


----------



## DareDevil

Reaper Jones said:


> I snagged this from tumblr ... wondering if the double-meaning implied is intentional?


:ti I'm sure it is.


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why is Seth such a diva though
> 
> Imma stop spamming the thread now I swear :lol
> 
> It's hilarious how our boys are Faces....still fucking assholes :lmao
> 
> 
> EDIT: Last spam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor ref :lol


:lol :lol :lol

you should tweet that the to Charles Robinson on twitter. :agree:


----------



## Vyer

WynterWarm12 said:


> Why is Seth such a diva though
> 
> Imma stop spamming the thread now I swear :lol
> 
> It's hilarious how our boys are Faces....still fucking assholes :lmao


Was this after Smackdown? I see Ambrose limping in the background.


----------



## DareDevil

Vyer said:


> Was this after Smackdown? I see Ambrose limping in the background.


Backstage Pass. 
http://vimeo.com/93689506


----------



## Telos

Spoiler: badass Extreme Rules custom poster















More here: http://imgur.com/a/IwbQs


----------



## Vyer

MAGNETO!! said:


> Backstage Pass.
> http://vimeo.com/93689506


Ah, thank you. Very good interview. You can tell they are having fun doing what do. Looking forward to Extreme Rules.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

amhlilhaus said:


> ambrose should drop the title to orton





evilshade said:


> Orton hasnt been IC champ since 2003 and has NEVER been the US champ so I think it's only fair if Ambrose puts him over clean at the Next PPV Payback. Orton deserves to have his moment


----------



## midnightmischief

Just watched the raw match between Orton and Reigns. Had a bit of a giggle when orton first threw roman out of the ring. You can't see them but you can hear either dean or seth (seth I think) tell triple h 'back up old spice' 

Did anyone else hear that?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

BruceLeGorille said:


> Girlz yo I feel so sad i raised a good amount of money to go to raw in London but there ain't no good place left fuck I think i'm more pissed than the fat guy who destroyed his bedroom after rock won the wwe championship



I took the best I could get :lol I'm doomed if a tall person sits in front of me, though.




Calabrose said:


> I don't think any of us are truly prepared for the fallout for when they break up. Better gather up rations and build a shelter while we're ahead. :lol


Shield Therapy thread!!




WynterWarm12 said:


> Why is Seth such a diva though
> 
> Imma stop spamming the thread now I swear :lol
> 
> It's hilarious how our boys are Faces....still fucking assholes :lmao
> 
> 
> EDIT: Last spam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor ref :lol


Never stop, Halfie 

My sweet little diva Sethie :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

midnightmischief said:


> Just watched the raw match between Orton and Reigns. Had a bit of a giggle when orton first threw roman out of the ring. You can't see them but you can hear either dean or seth (seth I think) tell triple h 'back up old spice'
> 
> Did anyone else hear that?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I heard Old Spice but didn't know who said it and who it was said to.


----------



## midnightmischief

Telos said:


> I heard Old Spice but didn't know who said it and who it was said to.


I'm only assuming but to me it sounded like it was seth and I figured it was directed to trips as he was coming towards roman

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roscoe7

Clicked on this thread hoping for real discussion involving the Shield. What the fuck.............


----------



## midnightmischief

Roscoe7 said:


> Clicked on this thread hoping for real discussion involving the Shield. What the fuck.............


What would you like to discuss?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

Roscoe7 said:


> Clicked on this thread hoping for real discussion involving the Shield. What the fuck.............


Funny how this was posted after an in-depth analysis of Seth's comments to Trips. Curious as to what "real discussion" should entail then.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

JacqSparrow said:


> Funny how this was posted after an in-depth analysis of Seth's comments to Trips. Curious as to what "real discussion" should entail then.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


My point exactly. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Extreme Rules tonight y'all. :banderas


Contemplating on making that Ambrose in a santa hat gif my avatar. :hmm:


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ok so on that backstage pass vid, I just have to :lmao so hard at Reigns constantly flirting with the camera.. that man has embraced his connection with the ladies in a big way! :

Also, Ambreneeeeee! (Love me some Ambrenee)


----------



## SubZero3:16

I have not sullied this thread in a while ……….


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Contemplating on making that Ambrose in a santa hat gif my avatar. :hmm:


Might as well. :lol I will miss your iconic Santa-Mox avatar, but really it won't be much different. 

@Zero: If only I could sully the thread with what I drew earlier at work. :ambrose3
But then again some folk wouldn't take kindly to it. Also it would be an insta-ban. :


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> @Zero: If only I could sully the thread with what I drew earlier at work. :ambrose3
> But then again some folk wouldn't take kindly to it. Also it would be an insta-ban. :


Well, is this up on the usual avenues where you display your art? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

Roscoe7 said:


> Clicked on this thread hoping for real discussion involving the Shield. What the fuck.............


What do you want to talk about pal


----------



## Roscoe7

Calm down guys...just a joke lol.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


>


Reigns' tongue just never fails to set my imagine (and other parts of me) ablaze with possibilities for its application...

Also, I don't like how Rollins always seems to get cast in the Shied-thirsters head-canon as a bottom. I say this mostly because I'm a bottom who wants him to top me until I can't walk and then top me some more, but still. Dude must be versatile, at least.

This is my first Shield thread post on my new laptop. I figured I'd best start as I mean to go on.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Well, is this up on the usual avenues where you display your art?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No it's just a messy pen doodle right now. Once I get settled into a place and dig out my laptop & tablet I'll post it up at those outlets. 
:ambrose

@Res: Congrats! :dance


----------



## DareDevil

Reservoir Angel said:


> Reigns' tongue just never fails to set my imagine (and other parts of me) ablaze with possibilities for its application...
> 
> Also, I don't like how Rollins always seems to get cast in the Shied-thirsters head-canon as a bottom. I say this mostly because I'm a bottom who wants him to top me until I can't walk and then top me some more, but still. Dude must be versatile, at least.
> 
> This is my first Shield thread post on my new laptop. I figured I'd best start as I mean to go on.


ANGEL! Long time no see! (It's DareDevil btw) Also, it's because Seth is the youngest and cutest of The Shield, I'm guessing that's why.


----------



## Wynter

Randy Orton was at a movie theater fifteen minutes away from my house last night and I didn't even know!! *ugly sobs*


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Can we talk about if it's possibly that Dean Ambrose becomes a main event caliber player?? He has the credentials, I think the E just needs to allow Ambrose to embrace his psychoticness with his character. Understand that their in a tweener/face role, that's fine. But once The Shield dispands, I would really love to see Ambrose go full out joker like heel.


----------



## DoubtGin

Seth Rollins ‏@WWERollins 

Tonight we usher in a new era by disposing the trash of the old one. Evolution ceases at #ExtremeRules. We'll carry the flame from here.


----------



## DareDevil

THA_WRESTER said:


> Can we talk about if it's possibly that Dean Ambrose becomes a main event caliber player?? He has the credentials, I think the E just needs to allow Ambrose to embrace his psychoticness with his character. Understand that their in a tweener/face role, that's fine. But once The Shield dispands, I would really love to see Ambrose go full out joker like heel.


OH yeah, I'm sure he'll be, The Shield are already main event players. Also the commentators keep constantly pointing out that Dean is "not right in the head". I'm guessing the E is just waiting until The Shield is no more, to unleash the demon that is Dean Ambrose.


----------



## DoubtGin

DoubtGin said:


> Seth Rollins ‏@WWERollins
> 
> Tonight we usher in a new era by disposing the trash of the old one. Evolution ceases at #ExtremeRules. We'll carry the flame from here.


Triple H ‏@TripleH

@WWERollins Don't warm your hands with that flame just yet....Remember, I control what burns and what doesn't. #thatispower #ExtremeRules

they are doing it again :lmao


----------



## Banez

DoubtGin said:


> Triple H ‏@TripleH
> 
> @WWERollins Don't warm your hands with that flame just yet....Remember, I control what burns and what doesn't. #thatispower #ExtremeRules
> 
> they are doing it again :lmao


that sounds awesome. It's nice how they expand the feuds in twitters and other social media.


----------



## Telos

MAGNETO!! said:


> OH yeah, I'm sure he'll be, The Shield are already main event players. Also the commentators keep constantly pointing out that Dean is "not right in the head". I'm guessing the E is just waiting until The Shield is no more, to unleash the demon that is Dean Ambrose.


Yes to all this.

The Shield as a stable is a platform for these three to familiarize themselves with the fans, before their singles careers take off. It's also a way to groom Roman Reigns while remaining on the main roster, a calculated risk that appears to have paid off. This is effectively a crash course in development after spending only 2-3 years in FCW/NXT.

Dean Ambrose doesn't need the seasoning as we all know by now, he's a student of the game and a true throwback. It's beaten to death but still bears repeating, his psychology is off the charts. He knows how to storytell, he knows how to build tension, he knows how to grab your attention. He doesn't do high flying spots and he probably can't powerbomb two guys simultaneously, but he does a good job in the ring (and the man CAN wrestle despite what many in the IWC think).

I don't know if we'll ever get the full Moxley that we desire, this is WWE after all. But this man will entertain for years to come, in whatever capacity they use him. If they give him a chance to succeed, he will.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Agreed so much Telos. Mental happy tears at reading that. Even though I shouldn't give a shit about what others think it just irks me when people say there's nothing special about Ambrose or that he can't do much in the ring. It's like...no, go watch his pre-wwe work. He knows so much variety of movesets and he knows how to switch from Jon Good to Dean Ambrose with a blink of an eye. He even keeps kayfabe alive with interview and other live appearances. He is someone that almost everyone in the back needs to take notes on instead of bitching when they just aren't cutting it.


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Yes to all this.
> 
> The Shield as a stable is a platform for these three to familiarize themselves with the fans, before their singles careers take off. It's also a way to groom Roman Reigns while remaining on the main roster, a calculated risk that appears to have paid off. This is effectively a crash course in development after spending only 2-3 years in FCW/NXT.
> 
> Dean Ambrose doesn't need the seasoning as we all know by now, he's a student of the game and a true throwback. It's beaten to death but still bears repeating, his psychology is off the charts. He knows how to storytell, he knows how to build tension, he knows how to grab your attention. He doesn't do high flying spots and he probably can't powerbomb two guys simultaneously, but he does a good job in the ring (and the man CAN wrestle despite what many in the IWC think).
> 
> I don't know if we'll ever get the full Moxley that we desire, this is WWE after all. But this man will entertain for years to come, in whatever capacity they use him. If they give him a chance to succeed, he will.


Let's just say that, Dean knows how to work within his limits and take advantage of them. Not a lot of wrestlers or people can do that. And I know that as long as WWE is PG, we will never get Moxley, but for me, FCW Dean is enough.


----------



## Shenroe

His face character is really weird atm, i don't know but he played face in fcw and nxt a few time and he wasn't that OTT; He was cool-badass, his punches actually connected, showed a few power moves and all. I'm sure this is not a case of WWE booking, he just seems to restrict himself for whatever reasons.
But maybe when he'll go single, he'll act a bit more badass, i'm maybe jumping the gun a lil soon but the Dean pre 2014 was a lot better than this one


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm sure that if it was up to Ambrose, he wouldn't be restricting himself. He has to be over the top to stand out. He was a top dog in the indies after years and years of hard work. Now he has to start new in the wwe so he has to leave his print while helping to groom Roman at the same time.


----------



## DareDevil

Shenroe said:


> His face character is really weird atm, i don't know but he played face in fcw and nxt a few time and he wasn't that OTT; He was cool-badass, his punches actually connected, showed a few power moves and all. I'm sure this is not a case of WWE booking, *he just seems to restrict himself for whatever reasons.*
> But maybe when he'll go single, he'll act a bit more badass, i'm maybe jumping the gun a lil soon but the Dean pre 2014 was a lot better than this one


You misspelled WWE. :side::side: Personal and sincere opinion.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Extreme Rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAAAASSSSSSSSSS hunny!!!










Gotta go get my snacks tho :argh:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I miss watching with you guys.


----------



## Joshi Judas

ER's here :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

That Izod Center crowd in New Jersey better be hot as fuck for Bryan/Kane, Cena/Wyatt, Paige/Tamina and Shield/Evolution :mark: :mark:


----------



## Telos

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> ER's here :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> That Izod Center crowd in New Jersey better be hot as fuck for Bryan/Kane, Cena/Wyatt, *Paige/Tamina* and Shield/Evolution :mark: :mark:


Too ambitious with the bolded part. Can't remember a crowd being really into a Divas match at a PPV since last year at Payback when AJ won the title against Kaitlyn. Paige is still fairly new to the casuals and I don't get the sense that many people are invested in Tamina either. Would be nice if they can surprise though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The bolded part is for selfish reasons :lol As long as the crowd doesn't hijack that match and pops for the big moves/spots, its fine really.


----------



## SubZero3:16

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The bolded part is for selfish reasons :lol As long as the crowd doesn't hijack that match and pops for the big moves/spots, its fine really.


Raven dear, will you pop into chat once in a while to say hi to us peasants? I know you don't like talking to us while the PPV is on :lol


----------



## Wynter

Living in NJ and not being able to go to Extreme Rules :sadbron:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1


Caly! You're missed in the chat. Hopefully you will get one with us soon :cheer


Any predictions for the card? Who you think will be opening match?


*WeeLC Match*

I'm going for El Torito. Though, Hornswoggle may win because he has a movie coming out and he's been on the losing side of this feud I believe lol

*Opening Match: Cesaro vs Swagger vs RVD*

I'm going to give it to RVD weirdly. Swagger will screw Cesaro while also screwing himself over. RVD will pick up the win out of luck, because those two were focusing on each other.

I'm probably wrong as fuck about that :lol
*
Big E vs BNB*

I'd be really shocked if Barrett didn't win. It seems like an easy pick to me.


*Tamina vs Paige*

I can't see why Paige loses here. This should be a match that really legitimizes Paige. Though, I do think Tamina deserved a title reign, this isn't the time.

*Rusev vs two black jobbers* :lol

*plays Rusev theme*









*Bray Wyatt vs John Cena*

Bray better win :side: And I need Cena to have a character change. A heel turn is very unlikely, but give me something man lol

*Kane vs Daniel Bryan*

Daniel Bryan of course. I'm expecting yet another beat down though lol

*MOTN: Evolution vs Shield*

 Evolution bitches


----------



## Banez

i'l probably be around tonight but we'll see


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Living in NJ and not being able to go to Extreme Rules :sadbron:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1
> 
> 
> Caly! You're missed in the chat. Hopefully you will get one with us soon :cheer
> 
> 
> Any predictions for the card? Who you think will be opening match?
> 
> 
> *WeeLC Match*
> 
> I'm going for El Torito. Though, Hornswoggle may win because he has a movie coming out and he's been on the losing side of this feud I believe lol
> 
> *Opening Match: Cesaro vs Swagger vs RVD*
> 
> I'm going to give it to RVD weirdly. Swagger will screw Cesaro while also screwing himself over. RVD will pick up the win out of luck, because those two were focusing on each other.
> 
> I'm probably wrong as fuck about that :lol
> *
> Big E vs BNB*
> 
> I'd be really shocked if Barrett didn't win. It seems like an easy pick to me.
> 
> 
> *Tamina vs Paige*
> 
> I can't see why Paige loses here. This should be a match that really legitimizes Paige. Though, I do think Tamina deserved a title reign, this isn't the time.
> 
> *Rusev vs two black jobbers* :lol
> 
> *plays Rusev theme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bray Wyatt vs John Cena*
> 
> Bray better win :side: And I need Cena to have a character change. A heel turn is very unlikely, but give me something man lol
> 
> *Kane vs Daniel Bryan*
> 
> Daniel Bryan of course. I'm expecting yet another beat down though lol
> 
> *MOTN: Evolution vs Shield*
> 
> * Evolution bitches*


Wynter... Seriously with you. :no:


----------



## Bearodactyl

WynterWarm12 said:


> *WeeLC Match*
> 
> I'm going for El Torito. Though, Hornswoggle may win *because he has a movie coming out* and he's been on the losing side of this feud I believe lol
> 
> *Tamina vs Paige*
> 
> I can't see why Paige loses here. This should be a match that really legitimizes Paige. Though, I do think Tamina deserved a title reign, this isn't the time.
> 
> *Bray Wyatt vs John Cena*
> 
> Bray better win :side: And I need Cena to have a character change. A heel turn is very unlikely, but give me something man lol
> 
> *MOTN: Evolution vs Shield*
> 
> Evolution bitches


Wait.. hold up! Swoggle has a movie coming out? You sure you're not just getting Batista and Hornswoggle mixed up again? :faint:

As for the other matches, I'm superinvested in Paige for the moment so her winning tonight is pretty much my #1 priority, Evolution vs Shield I have NO IDEA what's going to happen but I think we'll all be knee-deep in fuckery before the night is over..

And as for Cena-Wyatt, the way I've envisioned it is Cena hits the AA, Wyatt is KO, Cena climbs out of the cage, is on top with NOTHING stopping him from reaching the outside and winning.. but then turns back to beat down Wyatt even more, walks into a Sister Abigail, Wyatt makes it out and wins, the end. I HOPE that's what they do, have Cena lose due to his desire for punishment getting the better of him. It's not a full on heelturn per say.. but it does make him a whole lot more human..

EDIT: Is tomorrow the debut of your boo bo Wynter? I know they announced Rose, but Bo I might've missed...


----------



## PUNKY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> ER's here :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> That Izod Center crowd in New Jersey better be hot as fuck for *Bryan/Kane,* *Cena/Wyatt, **Paige/Tamina* *and** Shield/Evolution* :mark: :mark:


er raven you forgot about Bad news Barrett. :side: Anyway yeah i'm guessing it's gonna be a decent crowd (well hopefully), only 4 hours to go. :mark::mark:


----------



## Wynter

Vicky! :lol

I want Evolution to win because it guarantees this feud will continue on.

A proper feud is what I wants damn it! :lol

EDIT @Bearodactyl I don't know about Bo. I'm interested in seeing how they will debut Adam and how the crowd will react.
What city will Raw be in anyway? Are they any good?

I'm anxiously waiting for Bo :mark: :mark: :mark: That annoying fucker :banderas

I thought Hornswoggle is playing an evil leprechaun in another WWE produced movie :lol


----------



## SonoShion

Is it an actual audio chat? If so I'd love to join.

:tommy


----------



## DareDevil

Yakuza said:


> Is it an actual audio chat? If so I'd love to join.
> 
> :tommy


As far as I know, it's not an audio chat, but who knows, maybe in my short absence the crew change it.

@Wynter, I get where you're getting at, but I would love to see EVO being the butthurt ones, rather than The Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yakuza said:


> Is it an actual audio chat? If so I'd love to join.
> 
> :tommy













So I'm thinking some of this for ER snacks


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm so pump for tonight...I can't for it to start


----------



## SonoShion

C'mon now. I'm a regular here and the original provider of the Titty Master sign FFS.


----------



## Wynter

Evolution needs to be legitimized again, because the casuals can give any fucks for them at the moment :lol

I can't see Triple H, Batista and Orton taking another loss so soon. Those three need to be shown as serious threats again. 
There would be no reason for them to reunite just to lose a few weeks later and disband :lol


Evolution wins the first round. Shield wins second and then a rubber match to decide who is the ultimate victor.

That way we get a nice long program and more time to see our boys. They can't break up if they're busy fighting Evolution 



Yakuza said:


> C'mon now. I'm a regular here and the original provider of the Titty Master sign FFS.


Bless your beautiful heart for that sign :lol


:lmao at Zero. Mean ass


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bless your beautiful heart for that sign :lol
> 
> 
> :lmao at Zero. Mean ass



That's because y'all pick up anything and bring it home and I'm always left cleaning up y'all messes. :side:


----------



## Telos

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> er raven you forgot about Bad news Barrett. :side: Anyway yeah i'm guessing it's gonna be a decent crowd (well hopefully), only 4 hours to go. :mark::mark:


Barrett :mark:

Unfortunately I think he loses tonight if the NXT spoilers are any indication.



Spoiler: NXT stuff



Big E defends his IC against Bo Dallas in an NXT taping, and the stipulation is if Bo loses he has to leave NXT. Bo loses and, yeah. I think that's when he'll re-debut at the main roster. But that means Big E will likely have the title at least until Payback.


----------



## Wynter

:lol I thought yall know Yakuza though? So, not exactly a stray 


Oh, and hey boo :dance Ready to see some Samoan Silky Glory in action :'


EDIT: Telos!!!!! Whyyyyyyyyyy did you have to show me that??     



Spoiler: hell naw



Big E needs to sit his ass down somewhere and drop that title to BNB and stop playing. He isn't doing shit for that belt :side:


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Evolution needs to be legitimized again, because the casuals can give any fucks for them at the moment :lol
> 
> I can't see Triple H, Batista and Orton taking another loss so soon. Those three need to be shown as serious threats again.
> There would be no reason for them to reunite just to lose a few weeks later and disband :lol
> 
> 
> Evolution wins the first round. Shield wins second and then a rubber match to decide who is the ultimate victor.
> 
> That way we get a nice long program and more time to see our boys. They can't break up if they're busy fighting Evolution


*Sigh* Wynter I love you, and I can't get mad at you, but I just have to disagree with you. Call me biased and everything, but I just don't want Evo to win, after putting The Shield through ridiculous handicap matches and all. NOPE


----------



## SonoShion

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol I thought yall know Yakuza though? So, not exactly a stray
> 
> 
> Oh, and hey boo :dance Ready to see some Samoan Silky Glory in action :


Sono it is. But okay, Ney will see this and burn yall.


----------



## Banez

MAGNETO!! said:


> *Sigh* Wynter I love you, and I can't get mad at you, but I just have to disagree with you. Call me biased and everything, but I just don't want Evo to win, after putting The Shield through ridiculous handicap matches and all. NOPE


But she's right though. Evolution has only had 1 time they've been shown as strong, which was on the RAW beatdown week. After that it's been all Shield triumph.. i dont see Evolution lose this bout at ER... And the feud most likely will last multiple PPV's.. Shield could lose tonight and take out Batista tomorrow "for time being" thats a good way to continue the story, HHH/Orton can find replacement for Batista.


----------



## Wynter

Yakuza said:


> Sono it is. But okay, Ney will see this and burn yall.


I would totally invite you, but I am not about to get ripped by all these hoes for giving out links 

I'm very fond of being on Zero's good side :


EDIT: Agreed, Banez. Evolution needs this win more than Shield as crazy as it sounds considering Evolution's dominant history.
But with the current product and new generation of fans, Evolution just isn't that over. They need to be established again and draw more heat as a stable of heels.

The more heat they draw and the more threatening they seem, the more the crowd will get behind the Shield.
Fans need to rally behind the boys and want to see them destroy Evolution. And to do that, Trips, Randy and Batista need more heat.

The boys can easily eat this loss and take their frustrations out of Batista after the match. Shield can beat the holy grail out of his ass and give him a reason to leave for a while.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Yakuza said:


> Sono it is. But okay, Ney will see this and burn yall.


Lol, I was considering asking for admission to chat as well tonight, but now I'm scared to.. :shocked:


----------



## SubZero3:16

MAGNETO!! said:


> *Sigh* Wynter I love you, and I can't get mad at you, but I just have to disagree with you. Call me biased and everything, but I just don't want Evo to win, after putting The Shield through ridiculous handicap matches and all. NOPE


Yeah i gotta agree with Devil here (not calling u by that horrible reminder of a name). I wanna watch Evolution cry :dance



Yakuza said:


> Sono it is. But okay, Ney will see this and burn yall.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> I would totally invite you, but I am not about to get ripped by all these hoes for giving out links
> 
> I'm very fond of being on Zero's good side :


You like being on my bad side too :cena5


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Y*eah i gotta agree with Devil* here (not calling u by that horrible reminder of a name). I wanna watch Evolution cry :dance


WOW, Zero agreeing with me....Ok that's unexpected.

AH Come one guys! Give Sono the link, he's not a troll, I would but I don't even know if it's still the same.


----------



## PUNKY

Yakuza said:


> C'mon now. I'm a regular here and the original provider of the Titty Master sign FFS.


yo how could we leave sono out !!! your so mean sub. 

Actually i don't even know if i can do chat tonight but if i do sono better be in there. :side:


----------



## Wynter

Eh, I'm being less of a Shield mark and thinking how it should be booked logically 

They need to build the feud and Evolution up for the casuals/fans who weren't there for when the Reign of Terror happened.

Let's be honest, the IWC may be hyped as all shit for this feud, but compared to the reaction Wyatts vs Shield got, the general audience is so-so about it.


@Bearodactyl Again....would give you a link. Not trying to get ripped a new asshole :lol

EDIT: Yeah, I like being on all your sides, Zero....rather have you on your back though


----------



## Bushmaster

Now I kinda feel even more special since I've had the link for a while and even joined the chat once :duck 

I wouldn't trust Sono, he is a New Yorker.


----------



## Wynter

:lol Soup, why don't you join us more often then? The more the merrier :cheer


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Now I kinda feel even more special since I've had the link for a while and even joined the chat once :duck
> 
> I wouldn't trust Sono, he is a New Yorker.


Soup, doesn't trust Sono.. I thought, he was like, your buddy.


----------



## Wynter

Has anyone else gotten red repped by Baines on Toast? :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

WynterWarm12 said:


> Eh, I'm being less of a Shield mark and thinking how it should be booked logically
> 
> They need to build feud and Evolution up for the casuals/fans who weren't there for when the Reign of Terror happened.
> 
> Let's be honest, the IWC may be hyped as all shit for this feud, but compared to the reaction Wyatts vs Shield got, the general audience is so-so about it.
> 
> 
> @Bearodactyl Again....would give you a link. Not trying to get ripped a new asshole :lol
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, I like being on all your sides, Zero....rather have you on your back though


Don't worry bout it Wynter, I honestly don't wanna go anywhere I'm not wanted, I'll just stick to the discussion thread as per usual. Wanted to see what you guys' chat was all about, but my world wont come crumbling down if I am not in-crowd material. It is what it is.

As for Evo-Shield, you totally make sense to me storyline wise with your comments. I honestly have no idea where this is headed. The same kinda goes with Cena-Wyatt and to a much lesser extent Paige's booking past ER. I don't like being in the dark, but that's mostly because I'm just a huge sucker for knowing what's next. Not knowing gets under my skin. And that being said, there IS something about being surprised about turns and such that does give events that special something. 

Just really, REALLY looking forward to tonight!!


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Has anyone else gotten red repped by Baines on Toast? :lol


I did!, He said, "I don't know why I'm negging you since you're one of the better ones but eh." What the shit? 

Guess who is baines on toast? ROUSEY....the troll of the chat. as I've been told he was the one leading the parade that one time.


----------



## Wynter

Banez says it's Rousey :lol He told me to stop ruining the thread :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16

MAGNETO!! said:


> WOW, Zero agreeing with me....Ok that's unexpected.
> 
> AH Come one guys! Give Sono the link, he's not a troll, I would but I don't even know if it's still the same.


Since you have taken so many self inflicted sabbaticals you have missed lots of happenings around here that I don't feel like rehashing, so no



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> yo how could we leave sono out !!! your so mean sub.
> 
> Actually i don't even know if i can do chat tonight but if i do sono better be in there. :side:














WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT: Yeah, I like being on all your sides, Zero....rather have you on your back though


Wynter!!! How many times do I have to tell you to stop telling the public our business? :cuss: You lucky that you're cute :side:



SoupBro said:


> Now I kinda feel even more special since I've had the link for a while and even joined the chat once :duck
> 
> I wouldn't trust Sono, he is a New Yorker.


That's the old chat tho


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Has anyone else gotten red repped by Baines on Toast? :lol


yeah me the other day lol it was for the weirdest post as well.  EDIT he didn't write anything on mine though just a dot.


----------



## Bushmaster

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's the old chat tho


I'm sure I can ask for the link and get it if it's truly the old link I have.
:duck

Did you guys do something to my friend Moz? Why is he begging you?


Oh and Shield should lose, they can't win every PPV match. Evo just reformed, they can't lose their 1st big match.


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Banez says it's Rousey :lol He told me to stop ruining the thread :lmao


It is Rousey :lol 

I guess every morning when he looks down and sees how inadequate he is, he must release his anger somewhere where he feels superior and where better than the internet! No biggie… oops my bad


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Since you have taken so many self inflicted sabbaticals you have missed lots of happenings around here that I don't feel like rehashing, so no


I knew the joy of having Zero agreeing with me, wasn't going to last. But whatevs.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> I'm sure I can ask for the link and get it if it's truly the old link I have.
> :duck
> 
> Did you guys do something to my friend Moz? Why is he begging you?
> 
> 
> Oh and Shield should lose, they can't win every PPV match. Evo just reformed, they can't lose their 1st big match.


If Moz is your friend then you need better friends.


----------



## Wynter

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wynter!!! How many times do I have to tell you to stop telling the public our business? :cuss: You lucky that you're cute :side:


Awwwwww, shucks!










And yeah, I got red repped for the gifs I posted yesterday. Why is that dude so obsessed with this thread?
Since the troll attack, he's been all in our ass :lol


This is how you know Zero scares the shit out of everyone. 
She says no one new gets the link and the rest of us are just like










:lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Awwwwww, shucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I got red repped for the gifs I posted yesterday. Why is that dude so obsessed with this thread?
> Since the troll attack, he's been all in our ass :lol
> 
> 
> This is how you know Zero scares the shit out of everyone.
> She says no one new gets the link and the rest of us are just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


Little ol' me scary? Nah…………. :

Pay him no mind. He just mad cuz the last time he got banned was because he was being a dick in this thread even though the mods told him to stop.


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Little ol' me scary? Nah…………. :
> 
> Pay him no mind. He just mad cuz the last time he got banned was because he was being a dick in this thread even though the mods told him to stop.


Well he's about to get banned again for giving out red rep for no good reason.


----------



## Telos

SoupBro said:


> Oh and Shield should lose, they can't win every PPV match. Evo just reformed, they can't lose their 1st big match.


If rumors of Batista taking a break are true, then the Evolution feud will have to die a quick death. Also Shield lost at Elimination Chamber to the Wyatt Family and at TLC to CM Punk. Even if they're red hot right now, it's not like last year where they were unbeatable for the majority of it. I'm on record with being okay with a Shield loss tonight if it means a rematch at Payback, but if this is a one-shot then Shield need to go over. Arrive, EVOLUTION, Leave doesn't benefit Shield.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> If rumors of Batista taking a break are true, then the Evolution feud will have to die a quick death. Also Shield lost at Elimination Chamber to the Wyatt Family and at TLC to CM Punk. Even if they're red hot right now, it's not like last year where they were unbeatable for the majority of it. I'm on record with being okay with a Shield loss tonight if it means a rematch at Payback, but if this is a one-shot then Shield need to go over. Arrive, EVOLUTION, Leave doesn't benefit Shield.


Exactly. :clap

Anyhoo I'm going to go get my chocolate, and no wynter I'm not sharing with you


----------



## SonoShion

Not sure what Sub's problem is but whatever. The machine doesn't want me in. 

Enjoy the show nonetheless.

<3


----------



## Wynter

Psh, you're going to personally feed them to me, so I'm not worried :


If the feud ends tonight, then it will be a waste of time imo. The feud doesn't really do anything for the boys, because it's been truly lackluster, the general audience can really give a shit and the win will have no impact except for the IWC/marks/people who know how big of a deal Evolution is.

This will be another wasted opportunity like Shield vs Wyatt was, but way less awesome. At least Shield and Wyatts had the electrifying atmosphere and the audience really behind their showdown.


----------



## PUNKY

Yakuza said:


> Not sure what Sub's problem is but whatever. The machine doesn't want me in.
> 
> Enjoy the show nonetheless.
> 
> <3


 Sub look what you did. sono <3 And yeah sub get some cadburys, it is the best choc afterall.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Sub look what you did. sono <3 And yeah sub get some cadburys, it is the best choc afterall.


I don't have nothing against the guy. He seems like a decent chap. You guys already know how it is when I dislike someone, I don't hide it. :lol But Punky you know damn well what has been going on the past weeks and I'm tired of all the damn drama. And as usual I got to be the bad guy when somebody comes in and messes with one of y'all and I have to tell them to take a seat. And as usual I get all of the hate messages when I spoil their fun but I don't give a fuck. Cause I always got you guys backs when someone messes with you but I'm always the bad guy when I go against popular opinion although I haven't been proven wrong yet. :draper2


----------



## Tony

I'm excited for Shield/Evolution. All I want is a great match :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Mama-Zero has spoken. :lol


----------



## PUNKY

SubZero3:16 said:


> I don't have nothing against the guy. He seems like a decent chap. You guys already know how it is when I dislike someone, I don't hide it. :lol But Punky you know damn well what has been going on the past weeks and I'm tired of all the damn drama. And as usual I got to be the bad guy when somebody comes in and messes with one of y'all and I have to tell them to take a seat. And as usual I get all of the hate messages when I spoil their fun but I don't give a fuck. *Cause I always got you guys backs when someone messes with you* but I'm always the bad guy when I go against popular opinion although I haven't been proven wrong yet. :draper2


You know we appreciate that sub, i mean i would try and hug you but... well we know how that would end.  Has it been happening again ? Iv'e missed a few weeks of chat so i'm kinda out the loop. 
But damn you really get hate messages ? wow. :lol


----------



## DareDevil

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> I'm excited for Shield/Evolution. All I want is a great match :mark:


And it will be SEJ, too bad I can't watch ER, I have to go out, but I'll look it up later.


----------



## SubZero3:16

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> You know we appreciate that sub, i mean i would try and hug you but... well we know how that would end.  Has it been happening again ? Iv'e missed a few weeks of chat so i'm kinda out the loop.
> But damn you really get hate messages ? wow. :lol


Yeah y'all can keep y'all germ infested, bacteria ridden bodies over yonder :lol Hate messages/rep just read them and laugh and move on. Some people are just not gonna like you that's okay


----------



## Wynter

I'm excited for ER in a different way I was excited for EC. I was a jittery mess waiting to see Shield vs Wyatts :lol

But ER, I'm way more relaxed in waiting for it. I know it's going to be a good card and am going to enjoy it.
Just patiently waiting 

If Shield vs Evolution doesn't main event, I will be shocked. It has gotten so much attention from the WWE and on their site, I'm forever seeing promo pics with Shield and Evolution on them.

Even their graphic asking fans for their predictions has them on it.










Go on WWE.com and they're like the first thing you see too :lol



Spoiler
















EDIT: so Zero boo, where's my chocolate :dance


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> EDIT: so Zero boo, where's my chocolate :dance


I'm now going for it ho, settle your ass *grumbles* this is why I don't tell her nuttin *grumbles*


----------



## CALΔMITY

Quick bitch and moan on my part here. I so WISH that the WWE would update the graphic they use when promoting the Shield. That pic of Ambrose is a wee bit outdated by now.

@Zero: Can i have some chocolate too? :dance


----------



## Bushmaster

SubZero3:16 said:


> If Moz is your friend then you need better friends.


Moz is a friend to many on here, not a bad guy at all. Just acted silly and got punished for it. I'm sure some people could say the same when someone says Sub is my friend :draper2


Oh and DD I don't think you can get banned for red reps like that. I've gotten red from ppl for no reason at all, just ignore it. I'll send you some Rock Lee rep soon.


How long do you guys think the match will be? Was disappointed of course with what happened at Mania so I hope I'm not tonight.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Why people on twitter are saying that Dean will join Evolution?

There was some new rumor, or is it just people worrying for no reason.

I think Evolution will win, Triple H would be very weak with two losses in a row


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Moz is a friend to many on here, not a bad guy at all. Just acted silly and got punished for it. I'm sure some people could say the same when someone says Sub is my friend :draper2
> 
> 
> Oh and DD I don't think you can get banned for red reps like that. I've gotten red from ppl for no reason at all, just ignore it. I'll send you some Rock Lee rep soon.
> 
> 
> How long do you guys think the match will be? Was disappointed of course with what happened at Mania so I hope I'm not tonight.


Well, it's not only me... I appreciate the Lee rep though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> Why people on twitter are saying that Dean will join Evolution?
> 
> There was some new rumor, or is it just people worrying for no reason.
> 
> I think Evolution will win, Triple H would be very weak with two losses in a row


Most of the people on twitter are almost as bad as the people on Facebook. I don't take people from either seriously.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Calabrose said:


> Most of the people on twitter are almost as bad as the people on Facebook. I don't take people from either seriously.


Reading wrestling related comments on twitter, fb and youtube usually depresses me to no end, so I try to avoid it as much as possible!


----------



## Tony

Thoughts on the placement of the Shield/Evolution match on the card? My prediction is that it's going to be the last match as I feel this match has been built up more than the World Heavyweight title match.


----------



## Wynter

Someone said they're calling it the triple main event.

So I'm assuming we are getting Bray vs Cena, Shield vs Evolution and DB vs Kane all in a row.

I'd put Shield vs Evolution as main event, Bray vs Cena as co-main event and DB vs Kane behind that(that's a damn shame considering Daniel is champion)

They're probably calling it the triple main event just to make Bryan feel better about his card placement 
That man probably doesn't even care. He's just happy to wrestle :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bearodactyl said:


> Reading wrestling related comments on twitter, fb and youtube usually depresses me to no end, so I try to avoid it as much as possible!


I'll admit that on twitter my wrestling comments are half smarky and half kayfabe-real-to-me-dammit. However, yeah...it can get pretty unbearable with most people.



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Thoughts on the placement of the Shield/Evolution match on the card? My prediction is that it's going to be the last match as I feel this match has been built up more than the World Heavyweight title match.


It would be nice if it was the main event, but I haven't thought much on it since i won't be able to see it right away.


----------



## Romangirl252

I think it will be Cena and Bray first then Shield and Evolution and Main event will be Bryan and Kane


----------



## Iambic

I'm looking forward to the match the most whether it's the (final) main event or not, followed by the Cena vs. Wyatt. I'm largely indifferent to DB vs. Kane.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Calabrose said:


> Most of the people on twitter are almost as bad as the people on Facebook. I don't take people from either seriously.





Bearodactyl said:


> Reading wrestling related comments on twitter, fb and youtube usually depresses me to no end, so I try to avoid it as much as possible!



Ok so nothing serious


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> Ok so nothing serious


NOPE, I would dye my hair blue if that happened. I'd even post pics.


----------



## Wynter

I'm terribly indifferent to DB vs Kane and that's quite sad.

Unfortunately with personal problems in Daniel's life, they didn't have the time to properly build this feud.
It's truly filler at this point.

Other than Evolution vs Shield, do you guys think any other matches have potential to be MOTN?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Cena vs Bray
The Shield vs Evolution
Bryan vs Kane = Main Event and the most predictable.

If Cena vs Bray is Main Event, then something unusual happens


----------



## Telos

I'm thinking:

1) Big E vs. BNB
2) RVD vs. Swagger vs. Cesaro
3) Paige vs. Tamina
4) Cena vs. Wyatt
5) Bryan vs. Kane
6) Shield vs. Evolution

And I predict the Rusev vs. R-Truth/Woods squash gets scrapped from the card and pushed back to Raw tomorrow night.


----------



## Divine Arion

So excited for Shield vs Evolution! It could honestly go either way but I think Evolution might pick up the win as long as the feud will continue into the next month or so. I really want Shield to get pick up a win but I do get that all three Evolution members need the win after their respective losses at Mania. We'll see how it goes. 

Didn't get a chance to comment on Ambrose's title defense of SD after it happened but better late than never. Such a fun match that was. All four men had good chemistry with one another and their offense was pretty evenly balanced. Dean's Bitchslap and Nigel Lariat had me though. kada


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> @Zero: Can i have some chocolate too? :dance


Of course you can sweetie :agree:



SoupBro said:


> Moz is a friend to many on here, not a bad guy at all. Just acted silly and got punished for it. I'm sure some people could say the same when someone says Sub is my friend :draper2


Well I can only speak my experience and from the way how he treats certain people whom he calls his friends I wouldn't want to be any friend of his.


I can't believe I'm saying this but I might be okay with the Shield losing IF Cena loses to Bray. 1) because there is no reason for Bray to lose twice to him and 2) for how horribly he has been selling this feud he deserves to lose :no:


----------



## Bearodactyl

MAGNETO!! said:


> NOPE, I would dye my hair blue if that happened. I'd even post pics.


Quoting just in case :


----------



## Iambic

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm terribly indifferent to DB vs Kane and that's quite sad.
> 
> Unfortunately with personal problems in Daniel's life, they didn't have the time to properly build this feud.
> It's truly filler at this point.
> 
> Other than Evolution vs Shield, do you guys think any other matches have potential to be MOTN?


I would say that Cena vs. Wyatt has potential. I hope something really crazy happens, but I don't know they will try to outdo the singing children just yet. That said, I think Shield vs Evolution will be MOTN.


----------



## Tony

SubZero3:16 said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but I might be okay with the Shield losing IF Cena loses to Bray. 1) because there is no reason for Bray to lose twice to him and 2) for how horribly he has been selling this feud he deserves to lose :no:


I wouldn't mind The Shield losing if they want to progress this feud. Hopefully it'll culminate in a huge, violent gimmick match at Summerslam in which The Shield goes over. There's a lot of potential for this to be a long and great feud.

In regards to the Cena/Wyatt match:


----------



## SubZero3:16

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> I wouldn't mind The Shield losing if they want to progress this feud. Hopefully it'll culminate in a huge, violent gimmick match at Summerslam in which The Shield goes over. There's a lot of potential for this to be a long and great feud.
> 
> In regards to the Cena/Wyatt match:


Summerslam is 4 PPVs away. I don't think Creative got that much juice in their tank :lol 

That Cena gif is just too damn accurate :no:


----------



## Telos

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> I wouldn't mind The Shield losing if they want to progress this feud. Hopefully it'll culminate in a huge, violent gimmick match at Summerslam in which The Shield goes over. There's a lot of potential for this to be a long and great feud.
> 
> In regards to the Cena/Wyatt match:


:lol that gif says it all with Cena smh


----------



## Tony

SubZero3:16 said:


> Summerslam is 4 PPVs away. I don't think Creative got that much juice in their tank :lol
> 
> That Cena gif is just too damn accurate :no:


If not Summerslam, maybe Payback. The Shield loses tonight and gets their revenge on the next appropriately named PPV. I would like this feud to go on a bit longer until Summerslam but I think Batista's leaving after this PPV. Fucking Batista :no:

Hopefully Bray wins tonight, the guy has to win. He has too much momentum to lose and this win could solidify him as a monster deal.


----------



## SubZero3:16

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> If not Summerslam, maybe Payback. The Shield loses tonight and gets their revenge on the next appropriately named PPV. I would like this feud to go on a bit longer until Summerslam but I think Batista's leaving after this PPV. Fucking Batista :no:
> 
> Hopefully Bray wins tonight, the guy has to win. He has too much momentum to lose and this win could solidify him as a monster deal.


That's my thinking. If Batista is leaving after this PPV then the Shield should take the win tonight.

It's funny how Bray can defeat Bryan but can't beat Cena clean, who lost to Bryan. But wait he had that elbow problem which required a whole 15 mins of Raw to explain away the loss instead of just having a mention about the surgery on wwe.com :side:


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> It's funny how Bray can defeat Bryan but can't beat Cena clean, who lost to Bryan. But wait he had that elbow problem which required a whole 15 mins of Raw to explain away the loss instead of just having a mention about the surgery on wwe.com :side:


the day Cena retires, wrestlingfans around the world will shed tears of joy <3

I can see Evolution winning... and if Batista will show up on RAW tomorrow the Shield could just take him out to furthen storyline with Evolution.. it's also a plausible scenario


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> the day Cena retires, wrestlingfans around the world will shed tears of joy <3
> 
> I can see Evolution winning... and if Batista will show up on RAW tomorrow the Shield could just take him out to furthen storyline with Evolution.. it's also a plausible scenario


But you see if the Shield beats Evolution, I want them to beat THE Evolution. Not Evolution with some other guy added to them because tista had to go promote a movie.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Of course you can sweetie :agree:


----------



## Tony

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's my thinking. If Batista is leaving after this PPV then the Shield should take the win tonight.
> 
> It's funny how Bray can defeat Bryan but can't beat Cena clean, who lost to Bryan. But wait he had that elbow problem which required a whole 15 mins of Raw to explain away the loss instead of just having a mention about the surgery on wwe.com :side:


I still would've loved for the Shield/Evolution feud to go on a bit longer. The story tells itself: The young, hungry lions (Shield) trying to overtake the old, established lions (Evolution). It's a story that's been told a million times and it could've been a lot more epic but if this is it, so be it. I've enjoyed the build for this match.

Didn't you get the memo? In order to gain Cena's respect, you have to beat him. If you did that, you have to beat him again, and again, and again, and if you beat him 1,708,320 times, maybe, just MAYBE, you'll be better than Cena lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Didn't you get the memo? In order to gain Cena's respect, you have to beat him. If you did that, you have to beat him again, and again, and again, and if you beat him 1,708,320 times, maybe, just MAYBE, you'll be better than Cena lol


Oh yeah, that was the whole thing with him and Punk right? And then they even brought out some legends to tell Punk that he has to do it again :lol Man that was a terrible storyline.


----------



## Tony

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh yeah, that was the whole thing with him and Punk right? And then they even brought out some legends to tell Punk that he has to do it again :lol Man that was a terrible storyline.


Yeah, that never made sense to me. Punk beat Cena at MITB 2011 for the title, but oh wait, Vince and John Laurinaitis provided a distraction so that win wasn't clean. He beat Cena at Summerslam 2011 to become to Undisputed WWE champion, but oh wait, Cena had his foot on the ropes and Hunter was a shit ref, so that win wasn't clean. Punk beat Cena in his hometown at NOC 2012 to retain his title, but oh wait, Cena was the original winner but due to both of their shoulders being on the mat, there's a reverse decision and Punk retains his title, therefore not being a clean win. Punk is like the Rodney Dangerfield of WWE, couldn't get any respect at all :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Yeah, that never made sense to me. Punk beat Cena at MITB 2011 for the title, but oh wait, Vince and John Laurinaitis provided a distraction so that win wasn't clean. He beat Cena at Summerslam 2011 to become to Undisputed WWE champion, but oh wait, Cena had his foot on the ropes and Hunter was a shit ref, so that win wasn't clean. Punk beat Cena in his hometown at NOC 2012 to retain his title, but oh wait, Cena was the original winner but due to both of their shoulders being on the mat, there's a reverse decision and Punk retains his title, therefore not being a clean win. Punk is like the Rodney Dangerfield of WWE, couldn't get any respect at all :lol


:lol Cena can't lose clean dammit!!! Think of all the outraged parents on facebook if he does :lol

With that being said I hope Bray sends him to meet Sister Abigail tonight :cheer

Wait this thing starting at 8 right?


----------



## CALΔMITY

I love your sig SEJ! :mark:


----------



## Tony

^ Thanks Calabrose. Doing a rotating sig, spicing things up a bit lol. Your sig is great as well, what an awesome nickname for Ambrose :lol

I liked WWE's page on Facebook therefore I get their status updates. The comments are hilarious :lol


----------



## Telos

SubZero3:16 said:


> :lol Cena can't lose clean dammit!!! Think of all the outraged parents on facebook if he does :lol
> 
> With that being said I hope Bray sends him to meet Sister Abigail tonight :cheer
> 
> *Wait this thing starting at 8 right?*


Correct. 7:30 if you want to watch the midgets fight on the pre-show.


----------



## cindel25

1. Dear Troll, you joined with another name to red rep me and called me Lad? You have some serious mental issues and I urge you to seek professional help. Signed, The Queen.

2. Ain't nothing worst than paranoid bitches coming back from their shithole to start shit when there is none! GURL bye! 

3. Extreme rules! 









See ya hoes!


----------



## Joshi Judas

ER better be good. Okada dropping his title has already saddened me :jose :jose

As for Card placement, I think:

1. Big E vs BNB
2. Rusev vs Truth/Xavier
3. Cesaro vs RVD vs Swagger
4. Cena vs Bray
5. Shield vs Evolution
6. Paige vs Tamina
7. Bryan vs Kane.

Can swap out 5 for 7 but the rest stays same I'd guess.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Telos said:


> Correct. 7:30 if you want to watch the midgets fight on the pre-show.


So 8 pm it is.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> ER better be good. Okada dropping his title has already saddened me :jose :jose
> 
> As for Card placement, I think:
> 
> 1. Big E vs BNB
> 2. Rusev vs Truth/Xavier
> 3. Cesaro vs RVD vs Swagger
> 4. Cena vs Bray
> 5. Shield vs Evolution
> 6. Paige vs Tamina
> 7. Bryan vs Batista.
> 
> Can swap out 5 for 7 but the rest stays same I'd guess.


Wait, hold on. Rusev got a match?? Boy I really don't pay attention after Lana comes out :lol


----------



## Vyer

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> ER better be good. *Okada dropping his title* has already saddened me :jose :jose
> 
> As for Card placement, I think:
> 
> 1. Big E vs BNB
> 2. Rusev vs Truth/Xavier
> 3. Cesaro vs RVD vs Swagger
> 4. Cena vs Bray
> 5. Shield vs Evolution
> 6. Paige vs Tamina
> 7. Bryan vs Batista.
> 
> Can swap out 5 for 7 but the rest stays same I'd guess.


Wait...what? 
But yeah, I have a feeling it's going to be good.


----------



## Telos

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> ER better be good. Okada dropping his title has already saddened me :jose :jose
> 
> As for Card placement, I think:
> 
> 1. Big E vs BNB
> 2. Rusev vs Truth/Xavier
> 3. Cesaro vs RVD vs Swagger
> 4. Cena vs Bray
> 5. Shield vs Evolution
> 6. Paige vs Tamina
> 7. Bryan vs Batista.
> 
> Can swap out 5 for 7 but the rest stays same I'd guess.


Batista doing double duty? :shocked:

j/k

Also wow @ AJ Styles taking the strap from Okada!


----------



## DoubtGin

If the Shield/Evolution feud keeps on in some way or another (another 3vs3 match, turns, singles matches at PPVs), Evolution should take this, but if not, Shield has to win, imo.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Oh yeah, that was the whole thing with him and Punk right? And then they even brought out some legends to tell Punk that he has to do it again :lol Man that was a terrible storyline.


Very few things get a visceral, verbal response from me when watching WWE but Punk being told he has to beat Cena again to get respect or something (I forget the specifics of the idiocy) actually had me say out loud to my empty room "you fucking what?" because it was just... ugh.

Though to get to the specifics of Bray Wyatt not being able to beat Cena despite cleanly beating the guy who beat Cena clean, I do think booking has to take obvious logical failings like that because otherwise you get into the situation of "well this guy can never possibly beat him because he lost to that other guy who beat his opponent that one time" and so all the outcomes would just come down to some fucked up version of that Kevin Bacon game only with wrestling wins and losses instead of film connections.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Very few things get a visceral, verbal response from me when watching WWE but Punk being told he has to beat Cena again to get respect or something (I forget the specifics of the idiocy) actually had me say out loud to my empty room "you fucking what?" because it was just... ugh.
> 
> Though to get to the specifics of Bray Wyatt not being able to beat Cena despite cleanly beating the guy who beat Cena clean, I do think booking has to take obvious logical failings like that because otherwise you get into the situation of "well this guy can never possibly beat him because he lost to that other guy who beat his opponent that one time" and so all the outcomes would just come down to some fucked up version of that Kevin Bacon game only with wrestling wins and losses instead of film connections.


Yeah I know but damn why is it always " Cena wins, lol"


----------



## Bearodactyl

Did you guys just catch that mini Roman pushing the ER symbol to the side bottom of the screen?? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Beatles123

You guys think Flairs interfering? I hope not. Big Dave is on his way out. It's the only choice to have Shield just dominate. 


Quick question, are you all mad at me? I can't help but fear I get ignored some times.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Yeah I know but damn why is it always " Cena wins, lol"


Because apparently the little sprogs in the audience would have psychotic breaks and needs a lifetime of therapy if they ever saw a good guy take a loss.

Because you know, who wants to present the audience with a hero who can be vulnerable and thus make it all the more satisfying and fulfilling for his fans when he does win, when instead we can use T-shirt sales to add another extension onto Vince's house?

That's my main problem with Cena as a character. Nothing about him will be interesting because he's never been presented as having any real flaws. If you're character is the perfect paragon of all that's good and just and whatever else, that'l suck any narrative drama right out of any story you put him in because it's a foregone conclusion that he'll come out of it without a scratch and with the status quo of his being either untouched or just completely restored to normal as if nothing had ever happened to begin with.

As someone who wants to be a professional writer, seeing people get away with just plain bad writing and storytelling makes me really petulantly angry.


----------



## Tony

Reservoir Angel said:


> Because apparently the little sprogs in the audience would have psychotic breaks and needs a lifetime of therapy if they ever saw a good guy take a loss.
> 
> Because you know, who wants to present the audience with a hero who can be vulnerable and thus make it all the more satisfying and fulfilling for his fans when he does win, when instead we can use T-shirt sales to add another extension onto Vince's house?
> 
> That's my main problem with Cena as a character. Nothing about him will be interesting because he's never been presented as having any real flaws. If you're character is the perfect paragon of all that's good and just and whatever else, that'l suck any narrative drama right out of any story you put him in because it's a foregone conclusion that he'll come out of it without a scratch and with the status quo of his being either untouched or just completely restored to normal as if nothing had ever happened to begin with.
> 
> As someone who wants to be a professional writer, seeing people get away with just plain bad writing and storytelling makes me really petulantly angry.


Going back to this:










Hilarious every time I look at it.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Reservoir Angel said:


> Because apparently the little sprogs in the audience would have psychotic breaks and needs a lifetime of therapy if they ever saw a good guy take a loss.
> 
> Because you know, who wants to present the audience with a hero who can be vulnerable and thus make it all the more satisfying and fulfilling for his fans when he does win, when instead we can use T-shirt sales to add another extension onto Vince's house?
> 
> That's my main problem with Cena as a character. Nothing about him will be interesting because he's never been presented as having any real flaws. If you're character is the perfect paragon of all that's good and just and whatever else, that'l suck any narrative drama right out of any story you put him in because it's a foregone conclusion that he'll come out of it without a scratch and with the status quo of his being either untouched or just completely restored to normal as if nothing had ever happened to begin with.
> 
> As someone who wants to be a professional writer, seeing people get away with just plain bad writing and storytelling makes me really petulantly angry.


Exactly. No character development for Cena just kills everything.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

SubZero3:16 said:


> Exactly. No character development for Cena just kills everything.


Exactly. Characters develop through flaws and conflict.

Game of Thrones would have been shit if it ended with Ned Stark and family returning to Winterfell with everything absolutely fine and the entire kingdom living in peace and unity.

I'm not saying Cena needs to get brutally tortured or beheaded or sexually violated by enemy marauders, but give us something.


----------



## PUNKY

Beatles123 said:


> You guys think Flairs interfering? I hope not. Big Dave is on his way out. It's the only choice to have Shield just dominate.
> 
> 
> Quick question, are you all mad at me? I can't help but fear I get ignored some times.


You don't seem to post in here much tbh lol but i don't think anyone's flat out ignoring you, a lot of posts get missed sometimes when the threads moving fast.


----------



## xfiles2099

I dont feel like reading this entire thread so if this was discussed already I apologize but this bothers the hell out of me when Roman Reigns kneels down with is fist to the ground then does the Superman Punch as JBL calls it why on earh does he kneel like that in that pose thats clearly a Iron Man pose why call it a Superman punch just bothers me as a fan of comics.


----------



## Banez

Beatles123 said:


> You guys think Flairs interfering? I hope not. Big Dave is on his way out. It's the only choice to have Shield just dominate.


didn't think of Flairs interference.. the poor fella can't stay sober long enough to interfere succesfully.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

xfiles2099 said:


> I dont feel like reading this entire thread so if this was discussed already I apologize but this bothers the hell out of me when Roman Reigns kneels down with is fist to the ground then does the Superman Punch as JBL calls it why on earh does he kneel like that in that pose thats clearly a Iron Man pose why call it a Superman punch just bothers me as a fan of comics.


because the punch is called a superman punch regardless of the taunt before it. They use the same punch in MMA and call it a superman punch.


----------



## xfiles2099

MoxleyMoxx said:


> because the punch is called a superman punch regardless of the taunt before it. They use the same punch in MMA and call it a superman punch.


Well then he should drop the taunt cuzz its pretty stupid LOL


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Here we go... :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster

Match just started :mark: 

It just doesn't feel as special as Shield vs Wyatts though. Remember how epic the crowd was before they even touched.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose woke up the crowd there :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

ROLLINGS DA GOD THE MVP AGAIN :mark: great match. It sure did pick up.


----------



## Tony

SHIELD :mark: :mark: :mark:

We wanted a war, we got a war. AWESOME.


----------



## Callisto

I'm fucking done. Absolutely done.

Lord, I need an oxygen tank.


----------



## Beatles123

OF THE STANDS!!!!

That--THAT!!!! IS SOME OG ECW SHIT!!!


----------



## Tony

ROLLINS with that dive off the stands. Jesus Christ :banderas


----------



## RabidCrow

SEEETHH MOTHERFUCKING ROOLLLLLLINS!!!!!!!11!!111!!!!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

What a great fucking match y'all. :banderas

Ambrose running over the tables :mark:
Rollins crowd spot :mark:


----------



## etta411

*Thankyou Dean and Seth*

great match between Evolution vs. Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins with Reigns with the cheap win.


----------



## cindel25

Match was complete shitfest. My words about AARplution still rings true. 

Slutty bussy still being so extras with his ninja skills I see. 

BROMANCE IS STILL ALIVE. YASSSSSS


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Thankyou Dean and Seth*

Dean was so imppresive , he was more imppresive than reigns and rollins.He looked amazing


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Thankyou Dean and Seth*

Rollins Ambrose > Orton > HHH > Batista > Reigns

I really dislike Reigns.


----------



## Arca9

*Re: Thankyou Dean and Seth*

What an incredible atmosphere that was. Loved this match so very much. Favourite of the year thus far. Ambrose and Rollins absolutely deserve the same hype as Reigns after tonight.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*Re: Thankyou Dean and Seth*

Reigns brings excitment the hate he gets is ridiculous


----------



## animus

wowowowowow

That Rollins crowd spot was way too dope. Great match that showed off each of their capabilities.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Believe in the Shield


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

*Re: Thankyou Dean and Seth*



Waffelz said:


> Rollins Ambrose > Orton > HHH >* Batista > Reigns*
> 
> I really dislike Reigns.


GTFOH


----------



## Wynter

SETH MUTHAFUCKIN ROLLINS

That's all you hoes need to know.


----------



## Bushmaster

Rollins can fucking fly :mark: MVP MVP MVP


----------



## SubZero3:16

SETH MOTHERFUCKIN' ROLLINS


----------



## xCELLx

*Re: Thankyou Dean and Seth*

Reigns is the Hogan of the shield...

Rollins and Ambrose are the Randy savage and Jake Roberts. Way better than Hogan but not praised as much by the casuals or kids.


----------



## 177258

and the blind, undeserved hate for Reigns continues I see.
Some people need to have an opinion for themselves rather than following the ever growing conga line of bullshit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Creative name

People just love to hate on the guy who's getting the most attention. All 3 members of the shield are future wwe world heavyweight champions!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Thankyou Dean and Seth*

Why does Reigns deserved to get praised? He doesn't know how to carry a match, he just finishes it. He doesn't know how to cut a promo, he just gets the end line. Its boring as fuck.


----------



## jutxxx

*Re: Thankyou Dean and Seth*

Dean & Seth= Talent!! 
People hate on Reigns too much thou...


----------



## cindel25

COMMUNITY DICK being sassy.. Boy calm down


----------



## Frico

Everyone talking about Rollins. You gotta love it. Twitter blew up. Worldwide trend. Sick spot. Rollins. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

SETHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

This match :banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas

Dean with his table spot. Him, Seth, Trips, and Randy killing it on the outside.

And SETHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## xCELLx

*Re: Thankyou Dean and Seth*



haynesbomb said:


> and the blind, undeserved hate for Reigns continues I see.
> Some people need to have an opinion for themselves rather than following the ever growing conga line of bullshit


So just because a number of people happen to have the same opinion, they are blindly following a conga line of bullshit? FUCK OFF.

If you are going to reduce all discussion to grouping all opinions that don't happen to agree with your own view to 'bullshit' then what makes your opinion along with others that have independently arrived at it from being grouped together in the same way? What makes you so special and your opinions so valuable and singular that you can brush off an opposing but equally valid and commonly arrived at point of view as 'bullshit'?


----------



## Bushmaster

Plz let's not turn this into a Reigns bash thread. PLZ, can we just celebrate at how awesome Dean and Seth were tonight. Put more effort in celebrating what they did rather than disliking what Reigns did or didn't do.

Thank You WWE Network, I am definitely going to watch this match later tonight. Gonna need to see if it was actually EPIC, it started off pretty slow but it really really picked up.



xCELLx said:


> So just because a number of people happen to have the same opinion, they are blindly following a conga line of bullshit? FUCK OFF.
> 
> If you are going to reduce all discussion to grouping all opinions that don't happen to agree with your own view to 'bullshit' then what makes your opinion along with others that have independently arrived at it from being grouped together in the same way? What makes you so special and your opinions so valuable and singular that you can brush off an opposing but equally valid and commonly arrived at point of view as 'bullshit'?


Great post though (Y)


----------



## jutxxx

Dean & Seth= TALENT!!!

Roman gets to much hate...perfect for FUTURE face of the company


----------



## Frico

Lets be real though, Reigns didn't do anything apart from his apron drop kick, superman punch and spear. Rollins and Ambrose were the MVP's of the match. This isn't a Reigns bash post, it's fact.


----------



## jutxxx

Creative name said:


> People just love to hate on the guy who's getting the most attention. All 3 members of the shield are future wwe world heavyweight champions!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Hit the nail right on the head there mate.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Roman Reigns went Super Saiyan on Batista's ass :mark: :mark:

The nerve of some people though suggesting that ppl stick to praising only Ambrose and Rollins :side:

Reigns played his part well and he deserves praise for it


----------



## Wynter

:banderas.

I will agree Roman didn't do much, especially compared to Seth and Dean. 
WWE should have definitely utilized him better, the crowd popped for him and were behind him big time.

Both he and Batista laid in that ring for way too long.

But still, it was an awesome match. Can we fucking celebrate that instead? :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

Frico said:


> Lets be real though, Reigns didn't do anything apart from his apron drop kick, superman punch and spear. Rollins and Ambrose were the MVP's of the match. This isn't a Reigns bash post, it's fact.


Gotta say Rollins is the MVP but Dean was amazing too. Reigns played his part well though.


----------



## Frico

"MVP has got to go to Seth Rollins." - Alex Riley

Woot!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

A future in-ring GOAT. That is all.

:rollins :hbk1


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Shield won :cheer:cheer:cheer
And I extremely lost with what comes next.

A round of applause for the people who just today noticed how good is Dean Ambrose :clap

I was going to be a bad person, but I'll wait until tomorrow and see the match better.:

I did not understand why Jeff Hardy was in TT, now I understand... Seth is not Jeff

:topic:Now I'm going to another Thread to see the excuses of one my favorite group of people in this forum "John Cena Haters"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

SóniaPortugal said:


> The Shield won :cheer:cheer:cheer
> And I extremely lost with what comes next.
> 
> A round of applause for the people who just today noticed how good is Dean Ambrose :clap
> 
> I was going to be a bad person, but I'll wait until tomorrow and see the match better.:
> 
> I did not understand why Jeff Hardy was in TT, now I understand... Seth is not Jeff
> 
> :topic:*Now I'm going to another Thread to see the excuses of one my favorite group of people in this forum "John Cena Haters*"


Quite possibly the worst match of the year.


----------



## Divine Arion

That match! My body couldn't handle those feels! All six men deserve praise for putting on a spectacular match! Very satisfied to see the Shield pick up the win! You got to love these boys! XD

Oh Seth, you amazing ninja kitty you! Definitely deserves so much love for his spots. He does worry me when he does those moves, especially that last bump he took. 

Ambrose! Can't count out how much he worked his ass off too. Hit some nice maneuvers of his own. Loved the jump from the announce tables and even mouthing off to Evolution. 

Yay for Reigns getting his revenge from when Bats eliminated him back at the Rumble and hit his signature moves with perfection!


----------



## Bushmaster

Today is a Night for the Shield, spreading that rep :rollins :reigns :ambrose2. 

Epic Epic night, still marking at what Seth and Dean did in the match though.


----------



## Tony

Top 3 in best Shield matches (Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16

Okay which match was better? Shield vs Wyatts at EC or Shield vs Evolution at ER?


----------



## mgman

My favorite shield matches so far:

-Shield vs Team Hell No+Ryback
-Shield vs Wyatts (Elimination Chamber)
-Shield vs Wyatts (March 3 Raw)
-Shield vs Wyatts (Main Event from a few weeks ago)
-Shield vs Evolution (Extreme Rules)


----------



## Bushmaster

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Top 3 in best Shield matches (Y)



You might need to watch it a few more times. Their 1st match is automatically in my top 3 followed by their match with the Wyatts at EC. They have had some amazing amazing matches. The Shield BETTER have a fucking DVD in a few years. Can anyone tell me a time that a group of guys put on some amazing matches just about everytime they enter a ring.

Not just 6 man tag matches either because Reigns and Rollins had some great tag matches too.


@Sub

Need to watch this match again lol. Like I said before, you had the crowd marking out before the Shield even touched the Wyatts. Can't remember the last time we got this is awesome chants before anything even happened. 
The match resulting in a loss didn't even hurt it for me as a Shield fan.

This match is probably better for many because the added bonus of a Shield win.


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay which match was better? Shield vs Wyatts at EC or Shield vs Evolution at ER?


I'd put Shield/Wyatts over this because all three shined more. But this is definitely a keeper of a match.


----------



## SubZero3:16

SoupBro said:


> @Sub
> 
> Need to watch this match again lol. Like I said before, you had the crowd marking out before the Shield even touched the Wyatts. Can't remember the last time we got this is awesome chants before anything even happened.
> The match resulting in a loss didn't even hurt it for me as a Shield fan.
> 
> This match is probably better for many because the added bonus of a Shield win.


Shield vs Wyatts had me at the edge of seat the entire match, and I didn't really mind the loss. The victory here was welcomed and the last 10 minutes was truly electrifying.


----------



## What A Maneuver

SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay which match was better? Shield vs Wyatts at EC or Shield vs Evolution at ER?


Have to go with the Wyatts match. I was enthralled the whole time. It felt like Christmas and it delivered. I did like the Evolution match. But of course will need to see it again to really make a fair judgment.


----------



## Omega_VIK

My boys did it. I didn't think that they would win. Love, love, love this match. MOTY candidate right here. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD.


----------



## DareDevil

THE SHIELD WOOONNNN!! :mark: :mark: :mark: HA!! In yo face Wynter! *cough* *cough* I mean.. the shield.......won.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Dat Shield unity :mark: :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat Shield unity :mark: :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK

Dean getting carried by Reigns. :lol


----------



## Tony

My top 3 Shield matches:

1. vs. Team Hell No and Ryback - TLC - TLC 2012
2. vs. The Wyatt Family - Elimination Chamber 2014
3. vs. Evolution - Extreme Rules 2014

So many great matches :banderas GOAT faction, I don't care what anyone says. What other team can you name that has had good-great matches on a consistent weekly basis? Not a whole lot I would imagine. The Shield definitely stands out from the rest. A Shield DVD would be fucking awesome (Y)


----------



## Tambrose

late to this thanks to timezones, but...



WynterWarm12 said:


> Has anyone else gotten red repped by Baines on Toast? :lol


and here I was thinking I was special :lol 



SubZero3:16 said:


> It is Rousey :lol
> 
> I guess every morning when he looks down and sees how inadequate he is, he must release his anger somewhere where he feels superior and where better than the internet! No biggie… oops my bad


:clap :clap :clap I couldn't rep you though :side: 



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> In regards to the Cena/Wyatt match:


Oh man, that gif is just... I have no words :lol


Vicky/Devil/Magneto- dye your hair blue anyways! 

Ok reading through the PPV posts makes me wish I ordered the PPV... but I like my money more so I just wait to watch Raw. I might buy the DVD if it's a really good one, anyone think it's worth it when it's released??


----------



## Telos

Believe in The Shield, bitch!


----------



## Bushmaster

I've given too much rep sorry, can't spread anymore Justice :bron3

Gonna watch the match right now, thank you again WWE Network :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

Telos said:


> Believe in The Shield, bitch!


Used it as a sig.



Tambrose said:


> l
> 
> Vicky/Devil/Magneto- dye your hair blue anyways!


----------



## Omega_VIK

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> My top 3 Shield matches:
> 
> 1. vs. Team Hell No and Ryback - TLC - TLC 2012
> 2. vs. The Wyatt Family - Elimination Chamber 2014
> 3. vs. Evolution - Extreme Rules 2014
> 
> So many great matches :banderas GOAT faction, I don't care what anyone says. What other team can you name that has had good-great matches on a consistent weekly basis? Not a whole lot I would imagine. The Shield definitely stands out from the rest.* A Shield DVD would be fucking awesome* (Y)


Shit, that would be a day one purchase for me.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

ROLLINS said:


> Quite possibly the worst match of the year.


I'm not talking about the quality of the match.
I'm talking about the result and the excellent story they are telling


----------



## Tambrose

MAGNETO!! said:


> Used it as a sig.



nawwww  I was going to once, but chickened out and just got pink extensions instead lol.


----------



## Therapy

In before someone says MOTY.....



Omega_VIK said:


> . MOTY candidate right here. [/IMG]


Nevermind


----------



## DareDevil

Tambrose said:


> nawwww  I was going to once, but chickened out and just got pink extensions instead lol.


Well, even though I'm still 17, I already went through that phase, so NOPE. Anyway, I can't wait until Dean-Ambrose.Net uploads the match :mark: :mark:


----------



## Divine Arion

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat Shield unity :mark: :mark:



:ambrose2 :reigns :rollins

OMG Shield DVD? Would absolutely love to have that! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Clique

SubZero3:16 said:


> Okay which match was better? Shield vs Wyatts at EC or Shield vs Evolution at ER?


Shield/Wyatts @ EC but both are Match of the Year candidates with the former positioned as my overall #1 so far in 2014. I love the rematches they had with the Wyatts on Raw and Main Event too.

Seth and Dean were freakin madman out there tonight! 



SubZero3:16 said:


>


Glorious. Added to OP.


----------



## DudeLove669

Extreme Rules aftershow on the network Rollins completely buried Evolution especially Orton. Hope it was planned and not a Ziggler moment.

I'd hate to see him punished for saying something stupid.


----------



## Tony

All of this Shield awesomeness is making me selfish where I never want them to split.


----------



## DareDevil

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> All of this Shield awesomeness is making me selfish where I never want them to split.


Same here, at moments I want them to split, and at other moments I wish they could stay together forever until the ends of time. So confusing!!


----------



## Iambic

DudeLove669 said:


> Extreme Rules aftershow on the network Rollins completely buried Evolution especially Orton. Hope it was planned and not a Ziggler moment.


I'm watching that now too and thinking the same thing. I like how, right after he got done saying Orton was never really any good, he says "I'm not trying to take anything away from him though."


----------



## Bushmaster

DudeLove669 said:


> Extreme Rules aftershow on the network Rollins completely buried Evolution especially Orton. Hope it was planned and not a Ziggler moment.
> 
> I'd hate to see him punished for saying something stupid.


I just saw that lol, calling Orton soft when he started and atm brittle :buried

Maybe they could be setting up Seth vs Orton. Loving Rollins whenever he talks, dud is just great. So close to being a complete package.


----------



## -XERO-

Spoiler: WAR!


----------



## DareDevil

-UNDEAD- said:


> Spoiler: WAR!


I NEED to watch this match ASAP!!


----------



## Tony

^ You haven't watched the match yet? Get on it! It's great (Y)


----------



## DareDevil

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> ^ You haven't watched the match yet? Get on it! It's great (Y)


I have to wait until Dean-Ambrose.Net uploads it  I don't have the network and I was somewhere else...


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

"Press Conference" after ER



http://vimeo.com/93936784



Edited to add:


----------



## Vyer

That was a great match tonight. I wonder where are they going to go from here.


----------



## Bushmaster

If I could share my subscription with you I would DD. I think 2 is the limit and I already gave my cousin my password lol. But yeah, you need to see the match ASAP.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Another MOTN added to The Shield's resume.


----------



## Tony

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Another MOTN added to The Shield's resume.


SHIELD's gonna SHIELD :rollins :reigns :ambrose3


----------



## Frico

*gasp* Oh noes! I've been red repped by Baines for no apparent reason! SOS! Apologies for my marking of Rollins, Baines! Nice to know that's how you spend your time on here!


----------



## Frico

I love the pressers for both the winners and losers of the night. That Rollins ownage of Orton was funny. Guy literally has no fear of speaking his mind.


----------



## -XERO-

Frico said:


> I love the pressers for both the winners and losers of the night. That Rollins ownage of Orton was funny. Guy literally has no fear of speaking his mind.


----------



## Romangirl252

It was awesome... glad Shield won...loved everything Dean, Seth and Roman did tonight in the match


----------



## Omega_VIK

The match is up. :mark: http://vimeo.com/93945720


----------



## iverson19

Rollins & Triple H had great chemistry with each other


----------



## JacqSparrow

SubZero3:16 said:


> Dat Shield unity :mark: :mark:





Telos said:


> Believe in The Shield, bitch!


:mark::mark::mark::mark: again because.

Re: redrepping. Well, at least I got some color variety now  Shame though, I thought I was special too


----------



## CALΔMITY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Another MOTN added to The Shield's resume.


God I want to see this match so badly. :mark: Gonna dig my laptop out of my car when I get home from work.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Frico said:


> *gasp* Oh noes! I've been red repped by Baines for no apparent reason! SOS! Apologies for my marking of Rollins, Baines! Nice to know that's how you spend your time on here!


Really? That cheeky angel green repped me. 

#soblessed



Calabrose said:


> God I want to see this match so badly. :mark: Gonna dig my laptop out of my car when I get home from work.


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## CALΔMITY

From the comments I've read I'd have to agree. It will be a pain to dig through my storage unit of a car, but it's worth it for :rollins :ambrose3 :reigns


----------



## DoubtGin

Match of the Night, by far.


----------



## SubZero3:16

This is what, the 5th of May? I think we can call this Match of the Month and we won't be wrong.

Man, Baines seems to be obsessed with everyone on the shield thread. What a sad little man :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh god just imagine Ney's & TMR's marking out over this. *braces self*

Also @Zero, is this Baines fellow the one you mentioned before who made a possibly separate account just to troll? :lol i didn't get a red rep. I must not be too terribly important.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Amazing match once again by the boys. ****1/4 for that match.

Started out as a traditional wrestling match, which I dug. Kinda like a contest between the two generations- a test to see who's more skilled. And then two face in peril segments by Rollins and Ambrose. The way Evolution kept cutting off their chances at a tag and the way Ambrose sold was great. And finally when it breaks out into chaos and the action spills into the crowd- glorious!! Usually I'm not a fan of matches going on inside the crowd since nothing much usually happens- but Ambrose charging down the announce tables and Rollins with that ungodly leap :banderas :banderas

Would definitely like a rematch down the line. Maybe at Payback.


----------



## DoubtGin

A rematch with a stipulation would be awesome for Payback.

The match really picked up after Ambrose did the lariat & the figure four lock; god, Ambrose is doing the FIP so well.

The finishing bit with Reigns/Batista was underwhelming. I wish they match would have gone for a bit longer.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I liked the match a lot , but wouldn't say that it was in their TOP 3 best matches of the year, not to mention all-time greatest Shield matches. The first half dragged a bit, but the second half was THE SHITS. If I'd have to give it a star rating, I'd probably give it a **** - ****1/4 or something along those lines. Still a very good and entertaining match, just not one of their best IMO. 

Have to check out that post-match presser now too. :hmm:

and pls stop with the Baines/Moz/Rousey hate. :vettel
WHY CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG


----------



## just_one

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> "Press Conference" after ER
> 
> 
> 
> http://vimeo.com/93936784
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:


Thanks 

any chance for the wyatt one?


----------



## SubZero3:16

Calabrose said:


> Oh god just imagine Ney's & TMR's marking out over this. *braces self*
> 
> Also @Zero, is this Baines fellow the one you mentioned before who made a possibly separate account just to troll? :lol i didn't get a red rep. I must not be too terribly important.


Nah it's the same person. He must have got a crush on you but doesn't know how to express himself :draper2


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> God I want to see this match so badly. :mark: Gonna dig my laptop out of my car when I get home from work.


Have you seen it? *bouncing excitedly for you* Definitely worth the dig.




SubZero3:16 said:


> This is what, the 5th of May? I think we can call this Match of the Month and we won't be wrong.
> 
> Man, Baines seems to be obsessed with everyone on the shield thread. What a sad little man :lol


Undoubtedly Match of the Month :mark:

He even pays attention to our sigs, Zero. How touching.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt

Seth Rollins is just :mark:


----------



## OMGeno

I started watching WWE again in November of last year and The Shield have quickly become my favorites, hands down. Nothing compares to them right now. That match last night :mark: Does anyone happen to have a gif of the Rollins spot?


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Nah it's the same person. He must have got a crush on you but doesn't know how to express himself :draper2


A crush? On lil' ol' me? How cute.











JacqSparrow said:


> Have you seen it? *bouncing excitedly for you* Definitely worth the dig.


I'm TRYING to watch it, but I'm behind closed doors at my aunt's house and the wireless signal doesn't do well when I'm in the back. I keep pausing it to let it buffer. If it doesn't work for me right now then I'll probably have to migrate out into the living room once daylight hits.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'll watch the match again :dance:dance:dance

:topic: Why USA celebrate Cinco de Mayo? 
This date has to do with Mexico.


----------



## Telos

OMGeno said:


> I started watching WWE again in November of last year and The Shield have quickly become my favorites, hands down. Nothing compares to them right now. That match last night :mark: Does anyone happen to have a gif of the Rollins spot?


How about two?





















SóniaPortugal said:


> I'll watch the match again :dance:dance:dance
> 
> :topic: Why USA celebrate Cinco de Mayo?
> This date has to do with Mexico.


Here in the United States, we love and admire our neighbors to the south.



Spoiler: also...



also just another excuse to get drunk


----------



## OMGeno

Telos said:


> How about two?


:cheer Much appreciated!!


----------



## Yuiren

I'm so done. That was awesome.

Even though I do like Reigns a lot I do agree that his singles matches aren't too entertaining but I don't understand the hate after every match he's in. He works damn well in tag matches. With that being said, I would have liked to see something more special from Reings too last night since Seth motherfuckin Rollins and Ambrose were all over the place.

I didn't even feel like watching the rest of the PPV after their match, since I knew it wouldn't get better than that :draper2 maybe with better time.

"Believe in the Shield, bitch!"


----------



## OMGeno

Reigns got the pin but Rollins and Ambrose stole the show, I loooved when the crowd was chanting "Ambrose". What a moment!


----------



## Jammy

I felt the Wyatts v Shield match was infinitely better, apart from that Rollins spot and maybe 1-2 other spots this match was pretty mediocre. I think it's a little overrated around here. Might need to rewatch it.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Evo were being classic love to hate 'em heels, absolutely perfect. Great, intense fight with some awesome spots. Personal highlight: that girl/kid somewhere around the 27 min mark, once Trips and Orton have Dean to themselves in the crowd, screaming his or her lungs out: "Come on Dean, get up Dean" etc and then just one giant scream once Rollins did his leap from the balcony.


----------



## Blommen

One of the two best matches of the night, but I hesitate to call it MOTN. maybe it's because we've seen so much better from that this just kind feels a bit underwhelming to me. the chemistry wasn't really there and the match really didn't pick up until HHH, Orton, Ambrose and Rollins left the ring...


----------



## terrilala

Great match, a little slow at the start but it really got good and Seth was frickin fantastic!!!!


----------



## -XERO-

*edited


----------



## SubZero3:16

Yuiren said:


> I'm so done. That was awesome.
> 
> Even though I do like Reigns a lot I do agree that his singles matches aren't too entertaining but I don't understand the hate after every match he's in. He works damn well in tag matches. With that being said, I would have liked to see something more special from Reings too last night since Seth motherfuckin Rollins and Ambrose were all over the place.
> 
> I didn't even feel like watching the rest of the PPV after their match, since I knew it wouldn't get better than that :draper2 maybe with better time.
> 
> "Believe in the Shield, bitch!"


That's cause Reigns was stuck babysitting Batista who needed a 5 minute rest break after going so hard in the ring  But props to grandpa for dat GOAT selling of the superman punch :mark:


----------



## -XERO-

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's cause *Reigns was stuck babysitting Batista who needed a 5 minute rest break* after going so hard in the ring  But props to grandpa for dat GOAT selling of the superman punch :mark:


Exactly what I was thinking, but I still like Batista.
:lol


----------



## -XERO-

xfiles2099 said:


> Well then he should drop the taunt cuzz its pretty stupid LOL


Hey, I think it's pretty cool.....

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1161874-shield-discussion-thread-vi-155.html#post31925026


















lol


----------



## Blommen

It would be nice to see Reigns expanding his role as a performer a bit and start incorporating new stuff these days, at least at the PPV's, but that's just me being an impatient. When it all comes down to it, I would rather that they take their time with him and let him develop than put him into situations where he's bound to fail which could hurt his momentum. still though, just a bit more variation would be nice.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> A crush? On lil' ol' me? How cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm TRYING to watch it, but I'm behind closed doors at my aunt's house and the wireless signal doesn't do well when I'm in the back. I keep pausing it to let it buffer. If it doesn't work for me right now then I'll probably have to migrate out into the living room once daylight hits.


Oh pooh.




Jammy said:


> I felt the Wyatts v Shield match was infinitely better, apart from that Rollins spot and maybe 1-2 other spots this match was pretty mediocre. I think it's a little overrated around here. Might need to rewatch it.


Shield/Wyatts was better in my book, but this was definitely not a mediocre match by any means. Great work by the people involved, despite the Roman/Bootista naptime. The only ER match worth watching.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

I dug the slow, traditional wrestling part more than all others here I guess :lol Absolutely essential for the story of the match and done very well.

When you have the supergroups of 2 generations clashing, it's bound to happen. It starts this way as a test- to see which group is better, more skilled, can the new guys hang with the established stars etc. Evolution soon gets methodical as they keep isolating Rollins and later Ambrose, and prevent them from making the tag. They try schooling them and go by the basics, showing them how it's done and that they don't belong in the same ring as Evolution.

But The Shield proves too resilient and takes the match to them and soon, after Reigns wrecks all three Evo members, both groups realize that they can't win this with just good ol' wrestling. And then, it breaks into all out chaos and the finishers, false finishes and fights on the outside begin. Without a good first half setting this up, this would come across as a mindless spotfest filler, but because the first half was done so well, the "exciting" part really comes across like it's meant to. So finally, what started out as Evolution's game plan (isolate the member, methodically destroy him etc) turns into the environment The Shield thrives in- anarchy. And the new guys win.

Great storytelling in a great match. But the greatness of the first part is often underappreciated due to being a little slow, which was necessary and coz stuff like this is subtle. The second part is far easier to admire I understand that :lol

With the Wyatts, it was just all out hatred and war from the beginning. Different story with Evolution, but just as good.


----------



## -XERO-

Blommen said:


> It would be nice to see Reigns expanding his role as a performer a bit and start incorporating new stuff these days, at least at the PPV's


I think it's about to happen soon.

That's my feeling after last night, and knowing that Batista's leaving for now, so no Shield/Evolution rematch.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Shield vs Evolution was basically Seth/Dean vs Orton/Triple H, with Batista and Roman finish the match with their moves.

Dean is great telling the story of the match, he knows how to make the crowd cheer at the right time and know how to prepare the crowd for that time.
Seth is great doing spectacular moves, but need to improve the working of the crowd.

I still do not understand how WWE wants Roman evolve if he only makes Spear, SuperPush and Dropkick.
He did nothing more.

Now I want to see Seth/Dean vs Orton/Triple H


----------



## Waffelz

SubZero3:16 said:


> That's cause Reigns was stuck babysitting Batista who needed a 5 minute rest break after going so hard in the ring  But props to grandpa for dat GOAT selling of the superman punch :mark:


Lol what? Reigns was gassed as fuck, too.

When The Shield split up and Reigns turns into Cena mk2, it'll be a bad day.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Telos said:


> Here in the United States, we love and admire our neighbors to the south.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: also...
> 
> 
> 
> also just another excuse to get drunk


Ok...something tells me that is more the reason in the spoiler :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Apparently, my seats are close as fuck to The Shield's entrance. :lmao Or at least Rollins and Ambrose's part of the entrance, so it'd be funny if I was right on camera near them.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Blommen

Shouldn't Ambrose be a more sinister character like... okay i don't know Street Fighter very well.


----------



## Reaper

Seth Rollins is the new Jeff hardy  

Now you can all get mad and throw hissy fits


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I dug the slow, traditional wrestling part more than all others here I guess :lol Absolutely essential for the story of the match and done very well.
> 
> When you have the supergroups of 2 generations clashing, it's bound to happen. It starts this way as a test- to see which group is better, more skilled, can the new guys hang with the established stars etc. Evolution soon gets methodical as they keep isolating Rollins and later Ambrose, and prevent them from making the tag. They try schooling them and go by the basics, showing them how it's done and that they don't belong in the same ring as Evolution.
> 
> But The Shield proves too resilient and takes the match to them and soon, after Reigns wrecks all three Evo members, both groups realize that they can't win this with just good ol' wrestling. And then, it breaks into all out chaos and the finishers, false finishes and fights on the outside begin. Without a good first half setting this up, this would come across as a mindless spotfest filler, but because the first half was done so well, the "exciting" part really comes across like it's meant to. So finally, what started out as Evolution's game plan (isolate the member, methodically destroy him etc) turns into the environment The Shield thrives in- anarchy. And the new guys win.
> 
> Great storytelling in a great match. But the greatness of the first part is often underappreciated due to being a little slow, which was necessary and coz stuff like this is subtle. The second part is far easier to admire I understand that :lol
> 
> With the Wyatts, it was just all out hatred and war from the beginning. Different story with Evolution, but just as good.


Could not have said it better.

Really was a wonderful match that was incredibly well played. 

The slow, methodical pace was really the most important part because it lead to the need to dig that bit deeper and really go all out, last resort, I'm gonna have to near-enough die in order to win this and bring it home with my boys! Without the beginning the end would've just been another meaningless - but sure bad ass all the same - spot fest. THAT is how you make spots mean something! 

Just superb :banderas :clap :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Reaper Jones said:


> Seth Rollins is the new Jeff hardy
> 
> Now you can all get mad and throw hissy fits


He's MILES better in the ring, and better on the mic.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Loving these Street Fighter comparisons though I'm not aware of most of the characters :lmao

In another article I read though, The Shield was compared to the Suicide Squad from DC Comics :banderas :banderas

Ambrose = Shrapnel
Reigns = Bronze Tiger
Rollins = Deadshot

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

tylermoxreigns said:


> Could not have said it better.
> 
> Really was a wonderful match that was incredibly well played.
> 
> The slow, methodical pace was really the most important part because it lead to the need to dig that bit deeper and really go all out, last resort, I'm gonna have to near-enough die in order to win this and bring it home with my boys! Without the beginning the end would've just been another meaningless - but sure bad ass all the same - spot fest. THAT is how you make spots mean something!
> 
> Just superb :banderas :clap :mark:


Glad to see people "get" and enjoy the first half of that bout!! :cheer:cheer:dance:cheer:cheer:dance


----------



## Eulonzo

Would :lol if I bumped into Ambrose today, considering he seems to be just as shy/uncomfortable as I am.


----------



## Deptford

Akuma is the most sinister person in SF though :lol 

I see Roman more like E. Honda. 
Maybe M. Bison is Ambrose sort of. He's kinda hard to match on there. 
Seth is definitely Ken. 

I use to play fighting games for monies


----------



## Joshi Judas

tylermoxreigns said:


> Could not have said it better.
> 
> Really was a wonderful match that was incredibly well played.
> 
> The slow, methodical pace was really the most important part because it lead to the need to dig that bit deeper and really go all out, last resort, I'm gonna have to near-enough die in order to win this and bring it home with my boys! Without the beginning the end would've just been another meaningless - but sure bad ass all the same - spot fest. THAT is how you make spots mean something!
> 
> Just superb :banderas :clap :mark:


Absolutely.

The methodical part was Evolution sticking to their guns and trying to dictate the flow of the match- asserting their dominance, doing things their way, teaching the young upstarts a lesson or two.

But The Shield with that fantastic comeback derails Evolution's plans and soon all tactics are thrown out the window as it descends into all out war :mark: :mark:

And this is where The Shield's "Kings don't win wars, soldiers do" comes into fruition :banderas


----------



## Reaper

ROLLINS said:


> He's MILES better in the ring, and better on the mic.


No doubt that Rollins is an overall superior worker - but when it comes to these kinds of spots, Rollins and his fans have to live with the fact that Hardy did it first. It's not something negative to be honest with you to be compared to one of the most innovative risk takers in WWE history.


----------



## -XERO-

Dean and Seth could be _Evil_ Ryu and _Violent_ Ken instead? Roman is still Akuma. lol


----------



## -XERO-

Deptford said:


> Akuma is the most sinister person in SF though :lol
> 
> I see Roman more like E. Honda.
> Maybe M. Bison is Ambrose sort of. He's kinda hard to match on there.
> Seth is definitely Ken.
> 
> I use to play fighting games for monies


Haha, it could go many ways.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Reaper Jones said:


> No doubt that Rollins is an overall superior worker - but when it comes to these kinds of spots, *Rollins and his fans have to live with the fact that Hardy did it first.* It's not something negative to be honest with you to be compared to one of the most innovative risk takers in WWE history.


That's a strange way to put it. Why would it be hard to live with? Lots of wrestlers out there do high spots. I'm personally glad that Rollins isn't as crazy and reckless as Jeff was with those spots. Thankfully, Rollins doesn't need to be crazy as Jeff was out there.


----------



## Eulonzo

Never really was a fan of the Rollins/Hardy comparisons.

Not just because I don't like Jeff or Matt, but because Rollins is more experienced in the ring than they ever were. Jeff/Matt weren't terrible, they weren't supposed to be fantastic in the ring for what they were doing when they were here, Hardy was a daredevil stuntman so he didn't have to be technical or anything in the ring. Rollins is a different story. Yes he does high spots and high-flying moves, but he's not 100% limited like the Hardyz were.


----------



## Reaper

ROLLINS said:


> That's a strange way to put it. Why would it be hard to live with? Lots of wrestlers out there do high spots. I'm personally glad that Rollins isn't as crazy and reckless as Jeff was with those spots. Thankfully, Rollins doesn't need to be crazy as Jeff was out there.


It is a strange way to put it, but since I've seen a lot of these high spots as staples of Hardy's career, I can't help but draw the comparison in my head. And as a Rollins fan myself that's not necessarily a good thing. 

@Eulonzo - A comparison doesn't mean that someone is exactly like another wrestler, or that one is better than the other. It just means that when wrestlers perform, they remind a viewer of the other. Rollins reminds me a lot of Jeff Hardy - even in his promos at times so I'm always going to compare. And comparisons for me aren't about who's better or worse. They're about how closely each resembles the other in certain things.


----------



## -XERO-

^Evil Ryu and Violent Ken

*looks at Psylocke in my avi*

I wonder what Marvel characters I could compare them with, there's like a MILLION of them. Haha!


----------



## Tambrose

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Loving these Street Fighter comparisons though I'm not aware of most of the characters :lmao
> 
> In another article I read though, The Shield was compared to the *Suicide Squad *from DC Comics :banderas :banderas
> 
> Ambrose = Shrapnel
> Reigns = Bronze Tiger
> Rollins = Deadshot
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:


oh God, I read the bolded as SPIRIT squad, and was about to ask what the hell the author of the article was on :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

Tambrose said:


> oh God, I read the bolded as SPIRIT squad, and was about to ask what the hell the author of the article was on :lmao







:lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tambrose said:


> oh God, I read the bolded as SPIRIT squad, and was about to ask what the hell the author of the article was on :lmao



Well they have a similar intro if that helps :lol

Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta

Kenny Johnny Mitch Nicky Mikey - and we are the Spirit Squad :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tambrose

-UNDEAD- said:


> :lol





RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Well they have a similar intro if that helps :lol
> 
> Sierra Hotel India Echo Lima Delta
> 
> Kenny Johnny Mitch Nicky Mikey - and we are the Spirit Squad :lmao :lmao


:lmao :lmao

ok, now I can't get the idea of the Shield dressed as the Spirit Squad out of my head. :cheer :cheer :cheer 

I can see Seth as a cheerleader, but all I can see Dean doing is snarling at having to dress up. Not sure about how Roman would act...

Ahh, well at least that's my laughs for the night :lol of course now there's no hope for sleep with that image in my head :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

That Figure Four Ambrose did :banderas

Even less enthusiastic about seeing Reigns in the future. One minute "wrestling" and picks the win with the Spear, while Ambrose and Rollins as always stole the show.

Also, Shield/Wyatts was definitely superior and the energy was off the charts.


----------



## Waffelz

ROLLINS said:


> He's MILES better in the ring, and better on the mic.


:agree:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Link MASTAHHH strikes again kada


----------



## Arya Dark

*Stop the baiting and insulting. This isn't Rants. *


----------



## Romangirl252

tylermoxreigns said:


> HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:


Oh man that was awesome... it would be awesome to be there see that up close


----------



## OMGeno

tylermoxreigns said:


> HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:


:shocked: JESUS! I love how there's zero hesitation from Seth.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

OMGeno said:


> :shocked: JESUS! I love how there's zero hesitation from Seth.


I know. Either testament to him knowing and trusting the guys below him are going to catch him 100% or one of those things that if you think too much you're a) not going to do it or b) cause more damage unless you just jump.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else notice that Dean's been using Nigel McGuinness' Jaw Breaker Lariet lately? I thinks thats awesome, i hope he keeps it in his moveset. Its nice to see it in WWE, i just wish Nigel was actually here to do it though. But its nice to see someone paying homage to Nigel.


----------



## Wynter

Props to Batista for that sell :banderas

And a random Lana gif for WWE going there :lol









And for Raven since his girl can actually take bumps like a champ


----------



## Tambrose

tylermoxreigns said:


> HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else notice that Dean's been using Nigel McGuinness' Jaw Breaker Lariet? I thinks thats awesome, i hope he keeps it in his moveset, its nice to see it in WWE, i just wish Nigel was actually here to do it though.


He spoke about it in his podcast with Colt Cabana, I think it was soonish after it that he started using it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Props to Batista for that sell :banderas


How satisfying was this push to Batista's face? I was marking/laughing like an idiot at this :mark: :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Dean running across the table like a madman and using his whole body as weapon :lenny

Seth and Dean gave me so many feels last night.

Shame Roman didn't get to do any sick spots. A crazy power move or a some epic spear spot could have elevated his importance in the match.
Crowd popped for him and he even got his name chanted; WWE should have definitely used him in the match better.
Getting partnered up with Batista limited his time I guess. 
They couldn't take the risk of injuring Tista before he went out promoting, so I guess I can see why.

That man still could have taken his fat ass head to the audience and brawled with Roman though  Still, Kudos to Batista for once again eating a pin (Y)

But, on the flip side, Seth and Dean got to shine big time with the lack of Reigns.
I thought more would be happy with that since some say Roman gets showcased too much at the detriment of Dean/Seth :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

tylermoxreigns said:


> HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:


:banderas


----------



## terrilala

that's amazing footage of Seth making that leap! He is awesome! :cheer


----------



## Jammy

It's just funny how time and again I''m reminded that Ambrose and Seth do all the work in the match while Roman looks pretty gets in his silly punch and pins their opponents. Wouldn't it be better for him to try and 'work' a match? God help this guy when he goes singles, it's in his best interest that The Shield stay together for another year or two.


----------



## Bearodactyl

WynterWarm12 said:


> Props to Batista for that sell :banderas
> 
> And a random Lana gif for WWE going there :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Raven since his girl can actually take bumps like a champ


Not JUST Raven's girl :grande

You gonna be around again tonight Wynter? :homer6

Still :mark:ing out over that leap Seth did. Expect that to end up in a Slammies holy shit moments category this year!! :watson

Quite curious to see where they go from here. Main lesson learnt for Trips and co. SHOULD be "they're almost impossible to beat WHEN UNITED". I expect that to factor in to HHH's plans moving forward. Sow discord. 

They were gonna break them up a while back, they did a 180, I'm glad they did because it gave us Shield v Wyatts and Shield v Evolution, but the breakup will still happen, and I think it'll happen sooner, rather than later. I'm a lot more ready for it at this point. Time to GET IT OOOOON!!! :hitgirl2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Someone on reddit made a gif.... Wow


----------



## Deptford

I just like the 
"NOOO AMbrose, GET UP AMBROSE, GET UPPPP!!!!" 

How was the camera angle on TV for Seth's jump?


----------



## Bushmaster

tylermoxreigns said:


> Someone on reddit made a gif.... Wow


Wow, I'm 100% sure that guy didn't expect to be right next to a spot like that lol. Looks amazing :mark:


----------



## Wynter

You damn right I'm going to be around tonight! :mark: :mark: :mark:
Are you ready for tonight Bearodactyl?! :mark:











I'm very curious where they are heading with the boys tonight. You know Trips isn't going to let that loss go; he will have something up his sleeves :dance

Question: Would anyone even want a triple threat between the boys anymore? Has the perfect time past and the spark died out for it?
What other ways can the boys break up?


@tylermoxreigns :banderas dat SETH MUTHAFUCKIN ROLLINS :rollins !!! No hesitation whatosever :mark: that crazy fuck!! :mark:


Sidenote: I heard there are conflicting reports now? Reports saying Tista might actually work to Payback? 
I'm going to see if I can find anything about that.


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sidenote: I heard there are conflicting reports now? Reports saying Tista might actually work to Payback?


:lmao

and this is why we never should believe those silly 'reports'


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:


Thanks for posting this! Just freakin', fuckin' fantastic! 
Not gonna lie, kinda glad my stream died halfway through their match, as I don't think my heart could've taken seeing that dive live. 

As much as we give HHH & co. hell, the fact that he trusted that they'd be there to catch his behind speaks volumes. After re-watching the match, you can see that Hunter was double-checking the railing before the spot to see if he was in position.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Someone on reddit made a gif.... Wow


----------



## World's Best

Shield's miracle booking needs to stop.


----------



## Bearodactyl

World's Best said:


> Shield's miracle booking needs to stop.


What do you mean by that? (Legit question, not baiting)


----------



## DareDevil

World's Best said:


> Shield's miracle booking needs to stop.


Why? You jelleeey?? :troll:


----------



## NeyNey

SETH MOTHERFUCKING ROLLINS!!! 
Man, that was so awesome!!!!! 



tylermoxreigns said:


> HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:


:banderas :banderas :banderas
Unfortunately the Pics WWE took of this are a bit blurred. :side: BUT STILL :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

The match was awesome, pure Shield quality.
Ambrose, fucking Jesus.
His FFLocks are always looking _soooo_ god damn fucking clean, I just love when he executes it. 
Like ZIP ZIP ZIP BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!
Also I marked so hard when I realized Ambrose is going to run all over both tables AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW SHIT! :woolcock:woolcock:woolcock
Reigns was nice too, his punch to Bootista was TOP. :banderas



Clique said:


> Glorious. Added to OP.


Nice! (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## World's Best

Bearodactyl said:


> What do you mean by that? (Legit question, not baiting)



It never bothered me much, until last night. These come from behind wins are getting too predictable. I thought yesterday would mark the beginning of their dissolution and foray into singles, with Evolution moving on to Bryan.


----------



## Tony

tylermoxreigns said:


> Someone on reddit made a gif.... Wow


*ROLLINS *










The guy who taped that had the best seats in the house. To be near a spot like that must be a thrill to see.


----------



## Bearodactyl

World's Best said:


> It never bothered me much, until last night. These come from behind wins are getting too predictable. I thought yesterday would mark the beginning of their dissolution and foray into singles, with Evolution moving on to Bryan.


Ah, okay, so by "miracle booking" you were referring to the fact that they have had victories where they came from behind for the win? (That kinda sounds dirty, my bad)

We're ignoring their losses vs the Wyatts and their dominant showing vs the New Age Outlaws and Kane then? Because they don't fit that mold. And are, you know, also part of their booking...


----------



## tbp82

So last night Roman takes a pedigree, rko, spinebuster and still comes up with the win for his team. That's getting close to Supercena territory. But, last night Supercena shown brighter than ever by dominating the whole Wyatt family which our boys Romans Reigns and the other two didn't even get to do. Not sure how I feel about that. Interesting night overall. Love the flippy floppy one getting the spot in the crowd. The crazy one got a nice little run and jump off the announce table and Roman got the big win over Batista. Great night for Roman and his boys.


----------



## Romangirl252

Just order a shield shirt so wwe.com... can't wait for raw tonight


----------



## MJD32

Dean may be my favorite of these guys but god damn Rollins is a star! That dude about kills himself at every PPV to give us great matches. I am really looking forward to his singles run in the future.


----------



## Bushmaster

Watched the match again last night and I don't think it's up there with the Wyatt's match. This match did allow Dean to shine which was great to see, who knew he could play the face in peril so perfectly. I legit felt bad for him when HHH was beating him down.



tbp82 said:


> So last night Roman takes a pedigree, rko, spinebuster and still comes up with the win for his team. That's getting close to Supercena territory. But, last night Supercena shown brighter than ever by dominating the whole Wyatt family which our boys Romans Reigns and the other two didn't even get to do. Not sure how I feel about that. Interesting night overall. Love the flippy floppy one getting the spot in the crowd. The crazy one got a nice little run and jump off the announce table and Roman got the big win over Batista. Great night for Roman and his boys.


No silly nickname for Roman?

Oh and you try way to hard sometimes.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Watched the match again last night and I don't think it's up there with the Wyatt's match. This match did allow Dean to shine which was great to see, who knew he could play the face in peril so perfectly. I legit felt bad for him when HHH was beating him down.
> .


Goes to show you, that Dean can go both ways. Not on that way.:side:


----------



## Bushmaster

MAGNETO!! said:


> Goes to show you, that Dean can go both ways. Not on that way.:side:


:duck. Not gonna lie, I saw some clips of Dean vs Punk from FCW and the way he moved during their promo I thought he went both ways :side: he was eccentric you know.

Did you get to see the match from last night?


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> :duck. Not gonna lie, I saw some clips of Dean vs Punk from FCW and the way he moved during their promo I thought he went both ways :side: *he was eccentric you know*.
> 
> Did you get to see the match from last night?


Was? :ti I'm about to watch it, It was super late yesterday and I had to go to school today.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MAGNETO!! said:


> Goes to show you, that Dean can go both ways. Not on that way.:side:


*cough*










*cough*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*
> 
> :lmao :lmao


: THIS!!


----------



## tbp82

SoupBro said:


> Watched the match again last night and I don't think it's up there with the Wyatt's match. This match did allow Dean to shine which was great to see, who knew he could play the face in peril so perfectly. I legit felt bad for him when HHH was beating him down.
> 
> 
> 
> No silly nickname for Roman?
> 
> Oh and you try way to hard sometimes.


Silly nickname for Roman? Seath's the flippy floppy one and Dean's the crazy one Roman's would be the star football player of the group hmmm don't know. I try to hard? Explain.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ambrose to defend his title tonight in a 20-man Battle Royal :lmao :lmao



> Per The Authority, The Shield’s Dean Ambrose will defend his United States Championship in a 20-Man Battle Royal tonight on Raw. What else awaits the WWE Universe?


here


----------



## Iambic

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose to defend his title tonight in a 20-man Battle Royal :lmao :lmao


Dammit, I'll be in class!


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose to defend his title tonight in a 20-man Battle Royal :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> here


OMGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD :mark: :mark: :mark:
Can't wait to watch it tomorrow!!!!!
Please Slater be in it! enaldo


----------



## LPPrince

I got neg-rep for the Shield mask photos

rofl


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose to defend his title tonight in a 20-man Battle Royal :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> here


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:



LPPrince said:


> I got neg-rep for the Shield mask photos
> 
> rofl


Let me guess, Baines on Toast?


----------



## LPPrince

MAGNETO!! said:


> Let me guess, Baines on Toast?


How'd you know?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MAGNETO!! said:


> Let me guess, Baines on Toast?


I have neg rep from Baines on Toast too... Hurt so bad. For my Rollins comment RE: staking his claim to Ambrose on SD interview w/ Renee

Truth hurts


----------



## Bushmaster

Wonder if Dean will lose the title tonight :hmm: Would prefer it in a one on one match rather than this huge battle royal.



tbp82 said:


> Silly nickname for Roman? Seath's the flippy floppy one and Dean's the crazy one Roman's would be the star football player of the group hmmm don't know. I try to hard? Explain.


Not sure I need to explain tbh.


----------



## LPPrince

Seth flying onto you while you deal with Ambrose probably hurts too

I should ask Orton and HHH


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Yeeeessssss! Some gif'd it! :mark: :mark:


----------



## DareDevil

LPPrince said:


> How'd you know?


Bitch got a personal vendetta, against us. :draper2


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose to defend his title tonight in a 20-man Battle Royal :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> here


If Dean Ambrose win or get to the final two :cheer
Dean Ambrose push begins again :dance


----------



## Bushmaster

MAGNETO!! said:


> Bitch got a personal vendetta, against us. :draper2


Not me . I shield repped most of you guys anyway, should cancel it out a little bit.


----------



## Frico

Now the question becomes will Rollins and Reigns be apart of the battle royal? Apart of me doubts it but it would be interesting.


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> Not me . I shield repped most of you guys anyway, should cancel it out a little bit.


Well isn't he your friend? Well, thank you for the rep though.


----------



## Bearodactyl

found myself re-reading parts of the OG Thread. I love reading back predictions like these:



> They're headed down the henchmen route. They're fucked.


:lmao


----------



## LPPrince

MAGNETO!! said:


> Bitch got a personal vendetta, against us. :draper2


Ahh.

Well, feeling the love from the +rep y'all, grazie


----------



## Romangirl252

They really want Dean to lose the belt that bad to put him in a 20 man battle royal


----------



## LPPrince

Would be funny if The Shield were all a part of that match


----------



## Bearodactyl

LPPrince said:


> Would be funny if The Shield were all a part of that match


I'm indeed extremely interested who the 20 will be. Will Roman and Seth be in there? Will Rusev? Will Adam Rose? WILL BO??? :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LPPrince said:


> Would be funny if The Shield were all a part of that match


You've got a couple of options here really - some fantasy booking or just thoughts:

1) have him fluke his way out of his. he's heel to the core really so he'll find a way.

2) test shield loyalty and have rollins/reigns enter. do they have his back? etc...

3) barrett entering and leading to a "unify" without the branding?




Bearodactyl said:


> I'm indeed extremely interested who the 20 will be. Will Roman and Seth be in there? Will Rusev? Will Adam Rose? WILL BO??? :banderas


Probably is a way to push Bo into the light again. 

I said somewhere that they'd have him take the title away from Ambrose, maybe? I remember Ambrose working both him and Sami Zayn on a house show late last year actually.


----------



## Bushmaster

LPPrince said:


> Would be funny if The Shield were all a part of that match


Wow I could see that being the case. 17 men are in the ring then Dean makes his way to the ring with Seth and Roman. He starts wondering when the other 2 people will be introduced only for HHH to say they are already there.

Surely it would end with just the Shield in the ring. Dean might expect them to just eliminate themselves but they won't. Seth or Roman would probably win then.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Ambrose busting out that Figure Four made me wish that The Miz wasn't a thing.


----------



## LPPrince

What I see happening is Roman and Seth helping Dean, all working together as a unit, eliminating folks, keeping themselves from being eliminated, such and such

Seth gets eliminated clean at some point, leaving Roman and Dean to do the rest of the work without him

Last two are these two, along with one other guy(random person, take your pick)

Roman eliminates that guy, then gets rolled up by Dean immediately afterward for Dean retaining with Roman bewildered for a little bit

Then Roman and Dean look at each other like, "Alright"


----------



## SovereignVA

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose to defend his title tonight in a 20-man Battle Royal :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> here


Yes! More of an Ambrose push + using the U.S. title some more.


----------



## SovereignVA

LPPrince said:


> What I see happening is Roman and Seth helping Dean, all working together as a unit, eliminating folks, keeping themselves from being eliminated, such and such
> 
> Seth gets eliminated clean at some point, leaving Roman and Dean to do the rest of the work without him
> 
> Last two are these two, along with one other guy(random person, take your pick)
> 
> Roman eliminates that guy, then gets rolled up by Dean immediately afterward for Dean retaining with Roman bewildered for a little bit
> 
> Then Roman and Dean look at each other like, "Alright"


I hope Seth and Roman aren't even in the match


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LPPrince said:


> What I see happening is Roman and Seth helping Dean, all working together as a unit, eliminating folks, keeping themselves from being eliminated, such and such
> 
> Seth gets eliminated clean at some point, leaving Roman and Dean to do the rest of the work without him
> 
> Last two are these two, along with one other guy(random person, take your pick)
> 
> Roman eliminates that guy, then gets rolled up by Dean immediately afterward for Dean retaining with Roman bewildered for a little bit
> 
> Then Roman and Dean look at each other like, "Alright"


You know what Prince, that isn't too far fetched, especially with the discontent between the two of them at the beginning of the year. The idea of having to do what you've gotta do springs to mind here.


----------



## DoubtGin

holy shit that Battle Royale sounds so awesome :mark:


----------



## LPPrince

tylermoxreigns said:


> You know what Prince, that isn't too far fetched, especially with the discontent between the two of them at the beginning of the year. The idea of having to do what you've gotta do springs to mind here.


To be fair though, I don't want to see much discontent between any of the members for a long time.

I like the current dynamic, I don't want to see it change.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

The Shield hit it out of the park again tbh. Sound like a broken record now really. What really impresses me about them isn't that they have great matches, a lot of guys do that, it's that they have great matches with a host of different guys with completely different styles.

That match was never going be Wyatt level 150mph, you're not going to do that with two men in their 40's and Randy Orton who's always wrestled at a methodical pace. It had to be slow burn and built up to a chaotic climax and it delivered in a freaking awesome. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Someone on reddit made a gif.... Wow


Man that gif, how lucky was that dude taking that video, incredible stuff, no hesitation whatsoever, Rollins should be in the Xgames or something, just sick :mark:. 

Saw the earlier comparisons with Jeff Hardy but besides the obvious high spots that's where the similarities end for me. Mic work, mat work, general in-ring psychology etc. etc. he just an all round better version. The 2014 Shawn Michaels is a much better comparison in my book.

That somewhat of a shoot presser was awesome but had me :| tbh, hope the old guys and Randal have a good sense of humour.

The rumors of Batista taking some time off probably suggest Evolution getting a new member, that battle royal is looking pretty interesting right now. My money would be on Sheamus, but with the Euro tour coming up, I'm thinking maybe Cody Rhodes which seems like a decent fit too.


----------



## tbp82

Will be very interesting if any of these guys are in the battle royal Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Batista, Randy Orton and Bad News Barrett.


----------



## LPPrince

From the red rep-"If that is you wearing that mask in your avatar, I hope you enjoy never being close to an opposite member of sex again in your life."

*rolling eyes*


----------



## Iambic

DoubtGin said:


> holy shit that Battle Royale sounds so awesome :mark:


Yeah, I'll have too look for updates here as I'll be in class when it's going on.


----------



## LPPrince

Difference is, Jeff Hardy did the same spots a million times over. They were cool the first few times, afterward you already know what you're getting.

Rollins doesn't have that problem.


----------



## DareDevil

Guys, don't dig too deep into the internet.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

LPPrince said:


> Difference is, Jeff Hardy did the same spots a million times over. They were cool the first few times, afterward you already know what you're getting.
> 
> Rollins doesn't have that problem.


That's just it, in-ring psychology, I spent most of my childhood marking for the Hardy's and Dudley's but they took so many unnecessary risks. There's a reason Edge and Christian generally had more success, they had the other aspects of the genre more down tbh.

Jeff and Matt been crazy bastards doesn't help matters really 

There's this interview with Austin Aries another top notch worker who was sort of a mentor to Rollins in ROH who said he couldn't hang out with Seth after shows because all he wanted to do was chill out in his room, wasn't interested in the extra curricular stuff. He's got a good head on his shoulders to boot which is a plus.

EDIT: Feck me DD, can I neg you for that pic (N)


----------



## DoubtGin

MAGNETO!! said:


> Guys, don't dig too deep into the internet.


:|


----------



## DareDevil

Saber, what? Only if I can neg you back, I mean at least now you guys know where all the psycho fangirls come from.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MAGNETO!! said:


> Guys, don't dig too deep into the internet.





























edit: random fact that i probably shouldn't reveal but i know one of the guys from one direction. his dad works with my uncle..... fpalm. He actually gave one of my friends tickets to see them one their recent tour and she sold them on eBay :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

SoupBro said:


> Wow I could see that being the case. 17 men are in the ring then Dean makes his way to the ring with Seth and Roman. He starts wondering when the other 2 people will be introduced only for HHH to say they are already there.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

No prob with Bo in it btw :banderas

And Prince, don't worry it seems to be a grumpy jealous little bitch.


----------



## LPPrince

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> That's just it, in-ring psychology, I spent most of my childhood marking for the Hardy's and Dudley's but they took so many unnecessary risks. There's a reason Edge and Christian generally had more success, they had the other aspects of the genre more down tbh.
> 
> Jeff and Matt been crazy bastards doesn't help matters really
> 
> There's this interview with Austin Aries another top notch worker who was sort of a mentor to Rollins in ROH who said he couldn't hang out with Seth after shows because all he wanted to do was chill out in his room, wasn't interested in the extra curricular stuff. He's got a good head on his shoulders to boot which is a plus.
> 
> EDIT: Feck me DD, can I neg you for that pic (N)


Aye, Jeff played the same game over and over, it got old. He needed his spots, face paint, those pantyhose arm things, and all that stuff to get over.

If it was just his in-ring work, it wasn't very good. To be fair, you need more than in-ring work to get over.

Seth has the in-ring work down. Its the other stuff he needs to build and improve on, hopefully without being super blatant with it like Jeff and Cena's bright colors being shoved in your face.


----------



## LPPrince

MAGNETO!! said:


> Guys, don't dig too deep into the internet.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Why would you post that
> 
> I have Lance Storm's one facial expression right now


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

MAGNETO!! said:


> Saber, what? Only if I can neg you back, I mean at least now you guys know where all the psycho fangirls come from.


Y'all are cooler then One Direction Fan girls though, Family and friends full of them, it's hell.

I replay this video every time I lose my smile


----------



## DareDevil

TMR, what was that pic you put in my CP? Only a link shows up. And it doesn't even take me anywhere.



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Y'all are cooler then One Direction Fan girls though, Family and friends full of them, it's hell.
> 
> I replay this video every time I lose my smile


I said psycho fangirls.


----------



## deathslayer

have dean, seth and roman be the last three in the ring. They do the fist thing, then Seth and Roman exits the top rope. LOYALTY


----------



## LPPrince

deathslayer said:


> have dean, seth and roman be the last three in the ring. They do the fist thing, then Seth and Roman exits the top rope. LOYALTY


I'd like to see this too, if not my idea earlier.

Of course, then you can have The Authority come out and do their usual hijinks


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ambrose defending the title in a 20-man battle royal? :lmao Things will indeed get very interesting if Reigns & Rollins enter it too.


----------



## DareDevil

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Ambrose defending the title in a 20-man battle royal? :lmao Things will indeed get very interesting if Reigns & Rollins enter it too.


If Seth and Roman are indeed in it...:faint::cheer:dance:faint::mark::mark: at first but then, I'll be.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MAGNETO!! said:


> If Seth and Roman are indeed in it...:faint::cheer:dance:faint::mark::mark: at first but then, I'll be.


:faint::cheer:dance:faint::mark::mark: ----> this is when Roman and Seth help Ambrose get rid of all the other 17 jobbers

 ---->>>> this is when the three of them are left and we don't know what's going to happen.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I can see them going down the route of the Authority seeing that they can't outright beat the Shield then trying to drive a wedge between them, pitting them against each other i.e in this battle royal. That would suck though not yet anyway enaldo


----------



## LPPrince

New idea-

Last three in the ring are The Shield

They meet their closed fists, then as Roman and Seth go to eliminate themselves, Ambrose is like, "Nah, lets actually fight over this"

And then we see them legitimately facing each other in an over the top rope challenge for the belt, with Roman eliminating Seth and then Dean getting him, or the other way around.

Point is, Dean walks out champ in this scenario as it plays out in my head, hahaha


----------



## Bushmaster

Could we be seeing this tonight?



Spoiler


----------



## LPPrince

Maybe not with the same facial expressions, sure. hahaha

Banez>Baines


----------



## SóniaPortugal

MAGNETO!! said:


> Guys, don't dig too deep into the internet.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> :faint::cheer:dance:faint::mark::mark: ----> this is when Roman and Seth help Ambrose get rid of all the other 17 jobbers
> 
> ---->>>> this is when the three of them are left and we don't know what's going to happen.


Exactly! This my heart will be split between marking out and crying.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

SoupBro said:


> Could we be seeing this tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Holy Double Blackout Batman, I would approve of this.










Sub this with the US belt and you're winning, the look on Titty Masters face would be priceless too.


----------



## LPPrince

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> the look on Titty Masters face would be priceless too.


This honestly confused me because I've been called the Titty Master something like 4-5 times since I brought it up here before

HELP ME E-GODS


----------



## tylermoxreigns




----------



## LPPrince

dat foreshadowing


----------



## DoubtGin

> Raw is live tonight from Albany, NY. We're looking for reports on the live show including Superstars matches, dark matches, attendance and anything else not evident from the live show. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt is being advertised locally. That doesn't mean it'll happen, it just means they are advertising it locally. Adam Rose will debut on today's show. The show opens with a Battle Royal for the U.S. title so I guess Dean Ambrose is vacatring it. *The Sheild vs. The Wyatts with Evolution as the guest timekeepers are scheduled for tonight's show as the TV main event.*


from f4online


----------



## DareDevil

LPPrince said:


> dat foreshadowing


I said it before.



tylermoxreigns said:


>


He looks good with it!! Damn!!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

DoubtGin said:


> Raw is live tonight from Albany, NY. We're looking for reports on the live show including Superstars matches, dark matches, attendance and anything else not evident from the live show. John Cena vs. Bray Wyatt is being advertised locally. That doesn't mean it'll happen, it just means they are advertising it locally. Adam Rose will debut on today's show. The show opens with a Battle Royal for the U.S. title so I guess Dean Ambrose is vacatring it. The Sheild vs. The Wyatts with Evolution as the guest timekeepers are scheduled for tonight's show as the TV main event.


Shield Wyatts 4 :mark: Cue the Evolution shenanigans, should still be a classic though. WWE just spoiling us fans now.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I think Seth looks better with the IC Title. Let him chase Barrett for a couple of months in a memorable feud.


----------



## DareDevil

DGenerationMC said:


> I think Seth looks better with the IC Title. Let him chase Barrett for a couple of months in a memorable feud.


_UNIFICATION _


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MAGNETO!! said:


> _UNIFICATION _












Kinda (read: definitely) want Barrett / Ambrose unification match :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

MAGNETO!! said:


> _UNIFICATION _


I was just about to say that about Ambrose vs. Rollins! US Champion vs. IC Champion! Too Sweet!


----------



## DareDevil

tylermoxreigns said:


> Kinda (read: definitely) want Barrett / Ambrose unification match :mark: :mark: :mark:


I can't choose!!



DGenerationMC said:


> I was just about to say that about Ambrose vs. Rollins! US Champion vs. IC Champion! Too Sweet!


OH MY GOSH!!! :mark: This is GENIUS!


----------



## Wynter

So Seth and Roman vs Rowan and Harper then? That scratches Roman and Seth from the 20 man match.
No seeds for a breakup are being planted tonight :dance :dance :dance


And let's be honest people, Seth Muthafuckin Rollins looks beautiful with _every_ belt.
He even made that fucking penny look glorious :


BTW, I love seeing our boys in the main event on both Raw and SmackDown


----------



## -XERO-

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeeeessssss! Some gif'd it! :mark: :mark:


:lol BAWSE!


----------



## LPPrince

Ambrose with that excellent selling and storytelling


----------



## Wynter

Bromance is too freaking strong :banderas

EDIT: Is it time for a gif spam already?? :mark: :dance


















Dean....please never stop Deaning :lenny

One day...I will see these two have a feud and a proper all out match...:banderas

















:homer


----------



## DareDevil

Finally got around watching The Shield vs EVO and I am speechless, I cannot begin to explain what magic that was.

Edit: I miss Bunny


----------



## cindel25

Reaper Jones said:


> Seth Rollins is the new Jeff hardy
> 
> Now you can all get mad and throw hissy fits


So what you are saying is Slutty Bussy will have an huffing addiction and fuck up his life? I totally BELIEVE that. 













Jammy said:


> I felt the Wyatts v Shield match was infinitely better, apart from that Rollins spot and maybe 1-2 other spots this match was pretty mediocre. I think it's a little overrated around here. Might need to rewatch it.















Jammy said:


> It's just funny how time and again I''m reminded that Ambrose and Seth do all the work in the match while Roman looks pretty gets in his silly punch and pins their opponents. Wouldn't it be better for him to try and 'work' a match? God help this guy when he goes singles, it's in his best interest that The Shield stay together for another year or two.














tylermoxreigns said:


> Someone on reddit made a gif.... Wow


CLOSE UP ON SLUTTY BUSSY STRUGGLE EDGES! 



WynterWarm12 said:


> You damn right I'm going to be around tonight! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Are you ready for tonight Bearodactyl?! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very curious where they are heading with the boys tonight. You know Trips isn't going to let that loss go; he will have something up his sleeves :dance
> 
> Question: Would anyone even want a triple threat between the boys anymore? Has the perfect time past and the spark died out for it?
> What other ways can the boys break up?
> 
> 
> @tylermoxreigns :banderas dat SETH MUTHAFUCKIN ROLLINS :rollins !!! No hesitation whatosever :mark: that crazy fuck!! :mark:
> 
> 
> Sidenote: I heard there are conflicting reports now? Reports saying Tista might actually work to Payback?
> I'm going to see if I can find anything about that.















World's Best said:


> Shield's miracle booking needs to stop.














MAGNETO!! said:


> Bitch got a personal vendetta, against us. :draper2















LPPrince said:


> This honestly confused me because I've been called the Titty Master something like 4-5 times since I brought it up here before
> 
> HELP ME E-GODS














MAGNETO!! said:


> I said it before.
> 
> 
> 
> He looks good with it!! Damn!!














WynterWarm12 said:


> So Seth and Roman vs Rowan and Harper then? That scratches Roman and Seth from the 20 man match.
> No seeds for a breakup are being planted tonight :dance :dance :dance
> 
> 
> And let's be honest people, Seth Muthafuckin Rollins looks beautiful with _every_ belt.
> He even made that fucking penny look glorious :
> 
> 
> BTW, I love seeing our boys in the main event on both Raw and SmackDown


----------



## DareDevil

cindel25 said:


>


But he does!! Come on Cindy admit it.


----------



## Frico

Dammit, I just caught that Shield promo on it's last minute.


----------



## DoubtGin

FUCK


THIS


SHIT


----------



## DareDevil

DDDAAAAAMMMMMNNNIIITTTTTT!!!!!!! FUUUUCKKK! Ok that was my rage!


----------



## Bushmaster

Not the way I wanted him to lose it at all, It was a hard fought battle though, kept wondering why don't Roman or Seth help him out a little. 

Wonder if Dean will blame them for not helping. Seth is already sayign what are we supposed to do.


----------



## DoubtGin

I wonder if they'll turn Ambrose tonight.


----------



## RAB

Thank god they took the title off of him. Finally, a talented member of the roster (and a less ugly one) has the title.

:sheamus


----------



## LPPrince

Sheamus though?

Still, hell of a run for Ambrose. Would've been nice if he held it for another two weeks, but what a way to lose it. He looked strong.

Oh yeah-

Shield/Wyatts IV

The war continues

Wyatts have two wins over The Shield, but The Shield has their one win on the Wyatts

Does it equate tonight?

I see interference inbound, which sucks. Cena+Authority


----------



## DareDevil

DoubtGin said:


> I wonder if they'll turn Ambrose tonight.


SSHHHH...SH!



RAB said:


> Thank god they took the title off of him. Finally, a talented member of the roster (and a less ugly one) has the title.
> 
> :sheamus


GTFO!


----------



## Andre

YES, somebody who can work a GREAT singles match with the US title :mark:

Sorry Deano lid :brodgers

Hopefully this adds an extra story layer to the eventual shield break up, which will hopefully be...SOON


----------



## DareDevil

FUCK, I'm going to back off this thread until I'm less pissed.


----------



## RAB

I don't think the shield will break up soon..

I KNOW they will!!

Sheamus did deserve it though.


----------



## LPPrince

The crowd's booing Sheamus a bit for beating Dean.


----------



## H

I'm a fan of Ambrose but he wasn't doing anything with the title. Loss means nothing.


----------



## GOON

DoubtGin said:


> FUCK
> 
> 
> THIS
> 
> 
> SHIT





MAGNETO!! said:


> DDDAAAAAMMMMMNNNIIITTTTTT!!!!!!! FUUUUCKKK! Ok that was my rage!





MAGNETO!! said:


> SSHHHH...SH!
> 
> 
> 
> GTFO!





MAGNETO!! said:


> FUCK, I'm going to back off this thread until I'm less pissed.


Jesus. Grow-up.


----------



## H

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti


----------



## B-Dawg

Why the fuck do any of you care about him dropping the title? He never defended it, and it's irrelevant to the storyline. Jesus Christ. fpalm


----------



## RAB

In all honesty, Ambrose wasn't even defending the belt.


----------



## Deptford

GODDAMITTT


----------



## What A Maneuver

It's too bad he lost it. But really, kayfabe wise it took 19 men to do it. If you gotta lose, that's not a bad way for it to happen.


----------



## LPPrince

What A Maneuver said:


> It's too bad he lost it. But really, kayfabe wise it took 19 men to do it. If you gotta lose, that's not a bad way for it to happen.


And surviving against 18/19 of your opponents says a lot, especially with the number of eliminations he had.


----------



## Bushmaster

LONGO DA GOD said:


> Why the fuck do any of you care about him dropping the title? He never defended it, and it's irrelevant to the storyline. Jesus Christ. fpalm


It was one of the longest reigns ever. He might not have defended it much but losing it is still sort of a big deal. Hoping the loss makes Dean uncontrollable and even more crazy.


----------



## H

The thing is, Ambrose was just another guy for most of that match. They should have had everyone go right at him for more than just the ending. Match could have been booked better.


----------



## Divine Arion

As disappointed I am that Ambrose lost the title, I'm not really that surprised. He came out looking strong considering the amount of people he was pitted against. I can definitely see Trips gloating about the loss just to drive Dean more batty.


----------



## Wynter

http://vimeo.com/94090470

Shield on the preshow bitches


Dean...when he had the title :banderas

My heart!!!! :faint:


----------



## Bushmaster

Helmsley said:


> The thing is, Ambrose was just another guy for most of that match. They should have had everyone go right at him for more than just the ending. Match could have been booked better.


Everyone wasn't a heel though. Would look bad if guys like Kofi, Ryder and Truth were all going after Dean. Thought it was booked perfectly tbh, just didn't expect him to lose it.


----------



## DoubtGin

d


----------



## Tru365

WynterWarm12 said:


> http://vimeo.com/94090470
> 
> Shield on the preshow bitches
> 
> 
> Dean...when he had the title :banderas
> 
> My heart!!!! :faint:


Hi there Wynter!  

Help me out here. Am I reading too much into it? With the Backstage Pass interview w/ Renee, the press conference after Extreme Rules and now this pre-show promo, it seems that Jon's incorporating more of himself into 'Dean'?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The only problem I have with Dean loss ..... Sheamus :side:

Really there was no one else? :argh:

I know that WWE comes to Europe and *Sheamus (Ireland) vs Wade Barrett (England)* in UK is interesting, but still :side:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Shield vs Wyatts will be interesting 


Seth is "injured"

Dean participated in a Battle Royal at the beginning of RAW and lost his title

Roman never does anything during the matches except his three moves

Will it be this match that Roman actually does something?
Or Dean will attack everyone and do not want to know the consequences?


----------



## LPPrince

I spoke to my stepfather about Shield/Wyatts IV

He brought up a good point

Chance of interference-HIGH

If interference occurs, whether its Cena or The Authority or Evolution, call it a draw and not a win or loss for either side


----------



## DoubtGin

I don't think much will change, to be honest. Seth/Dean can and will obviously play the face in peril. Them being injured doesn't change that. Reigns will be the hot tag at the end.

I think they'll lose this or win by DQ.


----------



## Tony

So I missed the first two hours of Raw, but apparently Dean lost the US title. It was a nice one year reign, but I wished they made him defended it more. Oh well, interesting how this is going to turn out.


----------



## DoubtGin

:banderas

shaping up to be another great Shields/Wyatts match


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, my Ambrose-Rollins unification match just went up in smokes.

Would've preferred Ryback as US Champ, though.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

fuckssake  day after a big victory and ambrose loses title, and they lose to Wyatts yet agaaaaaain.


----------



## DoubtGin

:mark: 

how many MOTNs will these guys have


----------



## DoubtGin

The rest was pretty average today, but this Shields/Evolution feud man :banderas


its 5 am here, so good night everyone


----------



## T-Viper

Am I the only person who hates the Spear & Superman punch as Reigns finishers? Why not an atomic drop as well?


----------



## Tony

Good match from The Shield/The Wyatt Family. Not as great as their previous three, but still good nonetheless. Looks like this rivalry between Shield and Evolution is going to continue and I'm fine with that. That triple powerbomb from Evolution to Reigns was a nice touch and adds a lot more to this feud, hopefully this will culminate in a violent, gimmick match. It was a nice way of progressing this rivalry imo.


----------



## LPPrince

Shield/Wyatts - Wyatt victory

Shield/Wyatts II - Wyatt victory

Shield/Wyatts III - Shield victory

Shield/Wyatts IV - How do you want to call it? The match had a finish, the bell rang with no DQ called, but an Evolution distraction caused The Shield to lose a match they pretty much had won by that point

I'd argue Shield/Wyatts IV had a contested finish, or you could just call it another Wyatt victory, given Seth's little thing during Shield/Wyatts II could also make that "contested"

So what is it-

Wyatts II/Shield I or Wyatts III/Shield I?


----------



## Chrome

Not really interested in a Shield/Evolution rematch considering the Shield already won but I'd mark if they do a TLC or street fight at Payback. That Chicago crowd would eat that shit up.


----------



## Tony

The Chicago crowd for the Shield/Evolution rematch at Payback :banderas


----------



## LPPrince

Also, Reigns had some bleeding from the nose and mouth towards the end of Shield/Wyatts IV

Getting messy in this war


----------



## RatedR10

Weakest of their battles with The Wyatt Family, but still good.

Looking forward to The Shield vs. Evolution II, but if they're doing it again, I have to wonder why the fuck The Shield went over last night unless Batista decided at the last minute to stick around. No Holds Barred six man tag at Payback, please. :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK

Yeah, definitely their weakest match of Shield/Wyatts encounters, which is saying something because it was still a good match.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

There's no way shield is beating evolution again, likely evolution wins and then Reigns Vs Triple H to settle the score.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Looks like Evolution will be getting their win back in Chi-Town.


----------



## Bushmaster

LPPrince said:


> Also, Reigns had some bleeding from the nose and mouth towards the end of Shield/Wyatts IV
> 
> Getting messy in this war












Worse Shield vs Wyatts match, their Main Event match was much much better. This felt thrown together which it was. It also ended in a cluster fuck which was also expected lol.


----------



## LPPrince

Their weakest encounter was STILL better than more than half of what you see normally

Says a lot


----------



## Tony

My rankings for Shield/Wyatt Family matches:

1. Elimination Chamber 2014
2. Main Event 4/8/2014
3. Raw 3/3/2014
4. Raw 5/5/2014

A great rivalry, probably each others greatest opponents. Beautiful stuff (Y)


----------



## DareDevil

ok well, I don't even know what to say, I'm not even mad anymore I'm just like "meh".


----------



## The Steven Seagal

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> My rankings for Shield/Wyatt Family matches:
> 
> 1. Elimination Chamber 2014
> 2. Main Event 4/8/2014
> 3. Raw 3/3/2014
> 4. Raw 5/5/2014
> 
> A great rivalry, probably each others greatest opponents. Beautiful stuff (Y)



Agreed with this ranking i hope shield get a win back against them at some point, 3-1 makes it look so one sided.


----------



## LPPrince

Got red repped again

:/

I'm not even here all the time, the hell? hahaha


----------



## Deptford

The pedigree got botched I think and that's hwat busted Roman open. 

Loved the gagging and shit though to sell the blood though and everything :mark:


----------



## Skins

TBH Ambrose has pretty much tarnished the belt, when did he defend it ? the title played second fiddle to whatever the shield were doing this entire time. Again another US title holder bust, just sick of the belt being put on guys and them not doing anything with it

Oh well fuck him for having Renee, hopefully they disband as I'm getting extremely tired of them as a unit


----------



## LPPrince

Deptford said:


> The pedigree got botched I think and that's hwat busted Roman open.
> 
> Loved the gagging and shit though to sell the blood though and everything :mark:


Hey, gotta commit for the business


----------



## The Steven Seagal

They should have just done the triple powerbomb and pinned bray, evolution would probably still be only halfway to the ring at that point.


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> The pedigree got botched I think and that's hwat busted Roman open.
> 
> Loved the gagging and shit though to sell the blood though and everything :mark:


I know, he was bleeding. match was good though.


----------



## Bushmaster

I kept expecting the Wyatts to attack Evolution :lol 

Then we'd get Shield vs Wyatts vs Evolution at the next PPV. Not a great night for the Shield, but when you're a unit and really nothing else there isn't that much you can do. They had to prolong this fued with Evolution.


----------



## Tony

Jesus Christ if Shield vs. Wyatts vs. Evolution happened... :wall


----------



## DareDevil

SoupBro said:


> I kept expecting the Wyatts to attack Evolution :lol
> 
> Then we'd get Shield vs Wyatts vs Evolution at the next PPV. Not a great night for the Shield, but when you're a unit and really nothing else there isn't that much you can do. They had to prolong this fued with Evolution.


That would be cool and all but I don't see why The Wyatts would attack EVO.


----------



## Divine Arion

Shield vs Wyatt Family delivered but will admit was not their best of their overall matches. No one can doubt these 6 men just have great chemistry when working together though. It would've been cool if they had evened the wins. However Shield needed a moment to look vulnerable. Keeps the momentum of the feud going and gives the Shield more incentive to get revenge. You could say they were off their game a bit too from Trips mocking them earlier for Ambrose's title loss and Shield's gradual "downfall." Evolution's Triple Powerbomb was a cool spot. I would love to see some singles matches to come out of this though instead of another 6-man match. If they do end up with another tag match at Payback, it would be nice to have a stipulation tacked on.


----------



## Skins

I'd also add the quality in the matches is going down as another reason they are done and need to disband, last night match wasnt good IMO, tonites was pretty weak as well


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

The only member of a The Shield that Ecolutuon seems to care about is Roman Reigns. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Callisto

Feeling a tad bit fatigued at this Evolution/Shield program. These brawl segments are losing it excitement factor and are becoming oh so predictable. I'm fine that they are extending this angle, but please change it up a bit.

The main event was fine. Obviously not the best of the Wyatt/Shield series, but it was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Lazyking

I'm thinking the Shield split at Payback.


----------



## Bushmaster

MAGNETO!! said:


> That would be cool and all but I don't see why The Wyatts would attack EVO.


Because the Wyatt's are against the Machine. They seem like a group that would attack anyone be it heel or face. Do you honestly see them as a group that would work with Evolution.


----------



## Romangirl252

Sucks that Dean lost the belt and Shield almost had the win at the end...to bad Dave stay cause now the fued won't end yet


----------



## DudeLove669

Completely disagree on that match being their weakest. It was their second best next to the Chamber match. IMO the Main Event match had a bad crowd and was one of the weaker matches overall. The RAW after the chamber match felt like a rehash of the chamber match only done in half the time.

This match had adequate time and a lot of things they haven't done before especially from Rollins.


----------



## Chrome

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Jesus Christ if Shield vs. Wyatts vs. Evolution happened... :wall


Needs to happen at Summerslam. Make it happen WWE.


----------



## Tambrose

ok so the match wasn't their best (but certainly wasn't bad!)... but after having a huge PPV the night before, I'm not completely surprised. (I am surprised at how Seth is still standing though after everything he has done in the past 2 days!)

I'm ok with Ambrose losing the title. At first I was like 'oh you have got to be kidding me!!' after he got so far in the battle royal, only to lose... but that's how I was *supposed* to feel about it- so good job Ambrose and WWE. 
I think losing the title gives him the opportunity to show even more of his crazy and unpredictable behaviour traits, and character development opportunities are never a bad thing. He looked incredibly strong going through the battle royal and coming that close to winning and retaining the US title... add in him winning Smackdown's fatal 4-way to retain it, and it leaves him looking like a strong fighter imo.
Also helps develop the Authority/Evolution vs the Shield storyline with them putting him in matches where the odds are almost insurmountable, now that none of the Shield have titles it will be interesting to see how things go. I personally see them breaking up soonish.

Also- waiting on NeyNey's post-raw post... lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

I don't know if this has been posted, but I can't go back and check anymore:






Seth is INSANE. Plain insane. And I love him for it.

Edit: TMR posted it earlier. :mark:


----------



## BoothBayBruce

thats awesome lol props to rollins for staying crazy in this nerfed generation of WWE


----------



## BruceLeGorille

You believe if i tell you i litteraly stopped watching raw after the battle royal?

I'm pissed off. I'm "batista winning the royal rumble" pissed off.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Too many limes, too many limes..........FELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA XD


----------



## JacqSparrow

Ah, finally caught up after like 30 thread pages :lol

Raw feelings:

Soo... Dean finally lost it. I knew I was worried when I saw Sheamus in there. While I do wish he lost it in an actual feud (Seth vs Dean for US Title dreams have just died), it was to be expected-the boys can't overcome overwhelming odds all the time. And at least he was in the final two, so it was a good effort.

Now I want to see Dean PISSED. I hope this triggers him to go all out nuts on Evolution next time. 

He looks strange without the title though 

Seth and Roman switching roles tonight :lol that ninja roll from Roman! And taking all the finishers and bleeding...poor thing! 

Shield/Wyatts IV was...disappointing. It wasn't BAD, but definitely does not compare to what they've given us before. And I felt Bray looked weak coming out of this, even though he got the pin.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corzza25

Where does Ambrose rank as longest reigning U.S champ?


----------



## DareDevil

Lol, I got negged again. At this point, I just feel sorry for this dude. Anyway moving on to important things, and this is to Soup. I think that Wyatt vs Cena will happen at payback so, and maybe The Shield vs Evo II will happen as well, that's why I don't see that happening. Not that I'm against it, but I just don't. I hope I'm wrong though and the creative manages to make it possible.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Sheamus, seriously?

Why not Ryback as US Champion?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Not mad at all that Ambrose lost the title because

A) He had it for so long and it was time to drop it
B) He came out looking strong
C) If this means Sheamus turns heel & gets a better character, then all the better. 
D) Character development like Tambrose said


Need to watch the Wyatt-Shield match again to really say anything about it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Sheamus is the best choice. Or Cesaro but seems they have bigger plans for him.


----------



## DareDevil

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Sheamus is the best choice. Or Cesaro but seems they have bigger plans for him.


Sheamus is fine, Cesaro already held it and it would feel like regression for him.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah that's why Sheamus being champ is fine with me. When a big star like him holds the title, people immediately take it more seriously.


----------



## DareDevil

I mean even though Sheamus it's not a saint of my devotion, it's true, at least Dean didn't lost it to santino. I admit something, I wanted Sandow to get it if Dean was to loose it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I thought you wanted Dean to drop it to Rollins :side:


----------



## DareDevil

Rollins wasn't on the Battle Royal, I meant out of the 19 others that were in there with him.


----------



## Banez

I don't mind Dean dropping the title in battle royal. But i did expect the entire group of people in battle royal to just team up against Dean on one point.. to make it more convincing that they all want former champion gone.


----------



## DareDevil

They wanted to give him a fair chance to retain his title? I don't know, Dean's a face....right?


----------



## tbp82

Situations like last night are exactly why so many people turn on babyfaces. Why would Roman and Seth allow Dean to lose the battle royal? They know this isn't fair. So why sit back and let Dean lose. Then the worst part Seth like "hey what can you do?" why? That was a moment where they should've helped Ambrose. Now I know at the moment Shemus is a babyface and they may not have wanted the babyface vs. babyface situation but it just seems Roman and Seth should've been barred from ringside or either helped Dean.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

tbp82 said:


> Situations like last night are exactly why so many people turn on babyfaces. Why would Roman and Seth allow Dean to lose the battle royal? They know this isn't fair. So why sit back and let Dean lose. Then the worst part Seth like "hey what can you do?" why? That was a moment where they should've helped Ambrose. Now I know at the moment Shemus is a babyface and they may not have wanted the babyface vs. babyface situation but it just seems Roman and Seth should've been barred from ringside or either helped Dean.


I don't get why they didn't pull anyone who was on the apron off, easy way to get rid of guys. battle royals are always no Dq right?


----------



## Joshi Judas

It was the right thing to do. Helping Dean retain by getting involved and beating up Sheamus would be heelish plus wouldn't make Ambrose look any good. He fought till the end and was caught with a Brogue Kick outta nowhere. Makes sense. And the crowd sympathizes with a fighting babyface who just fell short.

If it was one of the Authority's henchmen in there with Ambrose in the end, then I agree- Reigns and Rollins should have interfered. 

They would interfere constantly when Dean was about to lose during their heel run. A change was needed.


----------



## DareDevil

Raven said it better than I would have, it would've been heelish, which they are not right now.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Would it be heelish though? the whole situation was set up by triple h for Ambrose to lose, if he had won they would have just ended up putting Ambrose in some other nearly impossible scenario, and on and on untill he lost the title. I do agree that it was alright that they wanted Ambrose to win it himsself but still.


----------



## Joshi Judas

If it was a handicap match or something similar, it wouldn't be heelish. But having Ambrose go the distance on his own and finally lose due to Sheamus almost catching him by surprise makes him more credible as a singles competitor than Rollins or Reigns saving his ass.

Plus, Sheamus is technically a babyface. If 3-4 heels ganged up trying to eliminate Ambrose, it would be fine for some interference. But I'm happy they let Dean do it on his own- also shows a level of trust in each other's abilities. Had Dean gotten help you'd see many threads complaining about Ambrose being made to look weak.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah, I have no issue with the way Dean lost the title. At least it wasn't some random squash match where he loses it in under a minute or something. I still haven't seen Raw yet, but I read up on it at uproxx. I guess the Shield also fought against the Wyatts at some point.



> The main event was a house show match between the Wyatt Family and The Shield. It was good at times and great at others, but it also reeked of one of those matches where they’re just filling time before the angle starts. It didn’t have the intensity or the passion of the pay-per-view match or even some of the others they’ve had, and if it had been performed by lesser wrestlers it wouldn’t have been a thing. *Good for us that Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns are on a completely different level right now and could just kinda fart in the direction of a television camera and their buttdust would form a three-stars-or-above wrestling match.*
> 
> Read more: http://uproxx.com/sports/2014/05/th...what-you-did-last-pay-per-view/#ixzz30wRIQHe4
> Follow us: UPROXX on Facebook


God I'm rolling right now. :lmao


----------



## DareDevil

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> If it was a handicap match or something similar, it wouldn't be heelish. But having Ambrose go the distance on his own and finally lose due to Sheamus almost *catching him by surprise makes him more credible as a singles competitor than Rollins or Reigns saving his ass.*
> 
> Plus, Sheamus is technically a babyface. If 3-4 heels ganged up trying to eliminate Ambrose, it would be fine for some interference. But I'm happy they let Dean do it on his own- also shows a level of trust in each other's abilities. *Had Dean gotten help you'd see many threads complaining about Ambrose being made to look weak.*


YES to all of this, specially the bolded parts, and also, you'll see threads of "Why can't Dean Ambrose do anything by himself?" So, I'm totally ok with Rollins and Reigns not helping Dean.



> *Could just fart on the direction of a television camera and their buttdust would form a three-stars-or-above wrestling match*


:duck GAH! I'm in class!! The torture of holding my laughter is too much right now.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calabrose said:


> Yeah, I have no issue with the way Dean lost the title. At least it wasn't some random squash match where he loses it in under a minute or something. I still haven't seen Raw yet, but I read up on it at uproxx. I guess the Shield also fought against the Wyatts at some point.
> 
> 
> God I'm rolling right now. :lmao


:lmao 

About Roman and Seth not helping Dean, well, it's definitely an outright heel tactic, isn't it? It would work months ago when Dean was playing the chicken heel, but now they're establishing him as the face who can take anything and still get up. He had to do this on his own, the same way Roman was on his own in his singles match until things officially broke down. And Dean played his role perfectly tonight. It was a strong loss.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince

MAGNETO!! said:


> Lol, I got negged again. At this point, I just feel sorry for this dude.


Yeah, happened to me too. Is there no system to stop this sort of thing?


----------



## DareDevil

LPPrince said:


> Yeah, happened to me too. Is there no system to stop this sort of thing?


Ignore and live your life.


----------



## LPPrince

Hahaha, ahh well


----------



## CALΔMITY

LPPrince said:


> Yeah, happened to me too. Is there no system to stop this sort of thing?


Unless you are repped (green rep, red rep, doesn't matter) and they violate the rules with the content of the message then nothing can be done about it.

Basically what Vicky said.


----------



## LPPrince

This is why I've always supported the systems with positive support and nothing for negatives except reporting when necessary

This system needs a little JUSTICE


----------



## r0scoe

Rollins was insane last night again. 

And I absolutely love that "half falling out of the ring, use the foot to slingshot back into the ring" move of Ambrose right now, it's hilariously awesome


----------



## DareDevil

Yeah, and can we please not bring the rep discussion up? let's talk about what really matters, like how beautiful Seth's hair actually looked yesterday. No kidding, his GF finally got it right.



r0scoe said:


> *Rollins was insane last night again.
> *


I fear for his neck.


----------



## Frico

MAGNETO!! said:


> Lol, I got negged again. At this point, I just feel sorry for this dude.


Yeah, me too. Starting to wonder when's the last time he got laid. Probably never. Would explain why he spends so much time on here being an childish douche.


----------



## Frico

ANYHOO, considering the Shield vs Evolution is continuing I truly hope we can get singles matches between the teams in the coming weeks. Personally would love to see Rollins vs Orton as that has potential to be a great one. I know Batista mentioned being a fan of Ambrose so I could see that as well. Weakass spinebuster last night though. :lmao


----------



## r0scoe

Frico said:


> Weakass spinebuster last night though. :lmao




I think it's fairly safe to say he didn't want to kill Dean lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

What happened to RAW crowd?
They were excited at first, but the end they wrer so "dead" :sad:

Batista was so cute to Dean, he did not want Dean to get hurt. 

Bray has a cute laugh 

I wonder how many minutes Roman had in the two last Shield matches? :side:


What happened, someone was banned from the forum? 
What does a person have to do to get banned?


----------



## tbp82

Would Rollins and Roman stopping Triple H from screwing Dean out of the title been a heelish move? I'm not sure. I understand they wanted to get the title off Dean and rightfully so.


----------



## DareDevil

tbp82 said:


> Would Rollins and Roman stopping Triple H from screwing Dean out of the title been a heelish move? I'm not sure. I understand they wanted to get the title off Dean and rightfully so.


Since when are you so concerned about Dean?


----------



## Frico




----------



## SóniaPortugal

tbp82 said:


> Would Rollins and Roman stopping Triple H from screwing Dean out of the title been a heelish move? I'm not sure. I understand they wanted to get the title off Dean and rightfully so.


I honestly did not want to Roman/Seth interfere in the match.
It would not be heelish, but I liked how it ended

The fact that Dean had lost the title opens doors to so many possibilities in evolution of Dean character and dynamics of the group (and I'm not talking about leadership, or power)


----------



## Joshi Judas

tbp82 said:


> Would Rollins and Roman stopping Triple H from screwing Dean out of the title been a heelish move? I'm not sure. I understand they wanted to get the title off Dean and rightfully so.


It wasn't Dean blatantly getting screwed. It was just a title defense, albeit one where his odds to win weren't favorable. Still, its not like anyone cheated or tried any cheap tricks on him during the match so makes sense for the other two to not get involved.

Compared to Reigns vs Orton last week where Batista and HHH blatantly interfered- and so Dean and Seth attacked them right away and a brawl broke out.

These guys know when to do stuff and when not to :lol


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> What happened to RAW crowd?
> They were excited at first, but the end they wrer so "dead" :sad:
> 
> Batista was so cute to Dean, he did not want Dean to get hurt.
> 
> Bray has a cute laugh
> 
> I wonder how many minutes Roman had in the two last Shield matches? :side:
> 
> 
> What happened, someone was banned from the forum?
> *What does a person have to do to get banned?*


You'll find out soon enough..


----------



## Loading....

Shenroe said:


> You'll find out soon enough..


*Gives positive rep*


----------



## terrilala

JacqSparrow said:


> Ah, finally caught up after like 30 thread pages :lol
> 
> Seth and Roman switching roles tonight :lol that ninja roll from Roman! And taking all the finishers and bleeding...poor thing!


Yeah that ninja roll Roman did was nice!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> You'll find out soon enough..


OK...:mark:
Looking forward to it


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> OK...:mark:
> Looking forward to it


I was joking lol, chill.


----------



## Shenroe

I'm not sure why you're marking though


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> I was joking lol, chill.


Okay (breath of relief): 

In this thread I sometimes fail to realize if people are jokingly or not. 
Sometimes people take too seriously what I write jokingly 

But your answer made me think "Did I offend someone?" :side:
I can be banned because I do not know all the rules of what not to post.
I just write what I think, but I try not to offend anyone


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SóniaPortugal said:


> Okay (breath of relief):
> 
> In this thread I sometimes fail to realize if people are jokingly or not.
> Sometimes people take too seriously what I write jokingly
> 
> But your answer made me think "Did I offend someone?" :side:
> I can be banned because I do not know all the rules of what not to post.
> I just write what I think, but I try not to offend anyone


These should help.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rules.php#adpost

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/644768-forum-faq-read-thread-before-you-make-thread-section.html


Can't wait to see what kinda Shield goodness SmackDown will bring us this week.


----------



## Deptford

Everyone gives Sonia such a hard time. She didn't do nothin :lol


----------



## Deptford

Ambrose was great last night too! :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Dean Ambrose Figure 4*

I love when Dean does this because:

WOOO from the public, which is perfect for this time (Evolution vs The Shield)

he makes this move beautifully

and especially You (me) can appreciate his beautiful body (sorry fangirl moment)


MoxleyMoxx...Thank You


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Look guys…..

*to Sheamus' theme song*

It's a shameful thing, that a lobster head
A careless man, that can wind up bread
Who wears his sins, like they're some kind of rice 
Who eats too many limes, too many limes…

Took the belt off our GOAT 

But onto bigger and better things. Ya know? Dude is already in the main event and has been for several months whilst Sheamus couldn't even be arsed to go and tan on his six months off. Get it together fella! :lmao

It needed to happen. Honestly it was time, the storylines are becoming bigger than the title for him and have been for a long time. People are talking about his lack of defences rather than his badass ring work and how he is completely dominating in the matches with his Shield brethren. When that happens, time to drop the extra weight. Like people have been saying for ages, he's bigger than the title. 

Anyway….. 

Superb promo on the pre-show…. Serious Mox vibes. Lol'd when Seth said he has hatched many evil plans or what not…. I just thought of Blackadder (any Brits know what I mean??) :lmao 

The bromance showing from Reigns when Ambrose lost. I don't know if it was just me but did anyone get vibes from Ambrose when he was over the top rope of like a) relief and b) damn I've lost my first WWE title. Like he sighed when he hit the outside and just kinda collapsed into the mat. Awww! 

When are Rollins' nine lives gonna be up? Surely, he's exceeding them now right… He's like -19835746392…. The guy is landing on his feet left right and frigging centre. :mark: 

Batisita with his weak ass spine buster to the steps. WTF BRO 
I like to mark like a bitch for the spine buster but you ruined it… RUINED IT 
Imagine Trips delivering his spine buster onto those steel steps FAAAAACCCKKIN' HELLLLL :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RicFlairOnMute

tylermoxreigns said:


> Look guys…..
> 
> *to Sheamus' theme song*
> 
> It's a shameful thing, that a lobster head
> A careless man, that can wind up bread
> Who wears his sins, like they're some kind of rice
> Who eats too many limes, too many limes…
> 
> Took the belt off our GOAT
> 
> But onto bigger and better things. Ya know? Dude is already in the main event and has been for several months whilst Sheamus couldn't even be arsed to go and tan on his six months off. Get it together fella! :lmao
> 
> It needed to happen. Honestly it was time, the storylines are becoming bigger than the title for him and have been for a long time. People are talking about his lack of defences rather than his badass ring work and how he is completely dominating in the matches with his Shield brethren. When that happens, time to drop the extra weight. Like people have been saying for ages, he's bigger than the title.
> 
> Anyway…..
> 
> Superb promo on the pre-show…. Serious Mox vibes. Lol'd when Seth said he has hatched many evil plans or what not…. *I just thought of Blackadder (any Brits know what I mean??)* :lmao
> 
> The bromance showing from Reigns when Ambrose lost. I don't know if it was just me but did anyone get vibes from Ambrose when he was over the top rope of like a) relief and b) damn I've lost my first WWE title. Like he sighed when he hit the outside and just kinda collapsed into the mat. Awww!
> 
> When are Rollins' nine lives gonna be up? Surely, he's exceeding them now right… He's like -19835746392…. The guy is landing on his feet left right and frigging centre. :mark:
> 
> Batisita with his weak ass spine buster to the steps. WTF BRO
> I like to mark like a bitch for the spine buster but you ruined it… RUINED IT
> Imagine Trips delivering his spine buster onto those steel steps FAAAAACCCKKIN' HELLLLL :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Some old ROH goodness featuring Seth Rollins and Sami Zayn.


----------



## SubZero3:16

This is why I love tumblr



Spoiler: too big


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SubZero3:16 said:


> This is why I love tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: too big


This is just amazing :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

AMBROSE LOST enaldo enaldo enaldo










Battle Royal was nice. :agree:
Fucking assholes eliminated Slater in the commercial break. :cuss: 
I LOVED to see Ambrose putting an end to half of the line up... :banderas 
So many smart, excellent moves dude!
Also glad they not only showed his mental brilliancy, but also his strengh and power. (Swagger elimination for example.)

And Ladies and Gentleman... After the prolog has ended now.. LET'S OPEN THE FIRST CHAPTER, LET'S OPEN OUR MINDS FOR THE BEAUTY OF INSANITY, LET'S OPEN OUR HEARTS FOR THE LORD OF NASTINESS!!!

Shield/Wyatts - crowd was fucking dead while I was "_Holy Shit_!"-ing to most moves... what the *FUCK*. 
Fucking Rollins, Jesus Christ...










:trips2










:vince3 Be careful dude!


----------



## Banez

That crowd was surprisingly quiet at the end.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> That crowd was surprisingly quiet at the end.


Because the shield were laid out no one likes the saggy grandpa guts and toothless viper. So the crowd had no one to cheer for.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


>


Baeeeeeee


----------



## Bearodactyl

NeyNey said:


> :vince3 Be careful dude!


Holy shit I didn't realise how close that was to a real bad landing watching LIVE.. 

Also, thank you for the Baldric pic, now I have to go watch Blackadder reruns again. Not like I had other plans or anything...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

NeyNey said:


> AMBROSE LOST enaldo enaldo enaldo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battle Royal was nice. :agree:
> Fucking assholes eliminated Slater in the commercial break. :cuss:
> I LOVED to see Ambrose putting an end to half of the line up... :banderas
> So many smart, excellent moves dude!
> Also glad they not only showed his mental brilliancy, but also his strengh and power. (Swagger elimination for example.)
> 
> And Ladies and Gentleman... After the prolog has ended now.. LET'S OPEN THE FIRST CHAPTER, LET'S OPEN OUR MINDS FOR THE BEAUTY OF INSANITY, LET'S OPEN OUR HEARTS FOR THE LORD OF NASTINESS!!!
> 
> Shield/Wyatts - crowd was fucking dead while I was "_Holy Shit_!"-ing to most moves... what the *FUCK*.
> Fucking Rollins, Jesus Christ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :trips2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :vince3 Be careful dude!



Richie Steamboat used to do the move in the first gif as a finisher in NXT. It's a pretty cool move.
Hope to see it more in the future. 

Looks like Rollins is gonna land on his head/neck in the second one but manages to save himself just in time. bama4


----------



## Banez

SubZero3:16 said:


> Because the shield were laid out no one likes the saggy grandpa guts and toothless viper. So the crowd had no one to cheer for.


they could have booed.. thats what i was surprised of. The lack of boos


----------



## SubZero3:16

Banez said:


> they could have booed.. thats what i was surprised of. The lack of boos


I guess the crowd ran out of fucks to give.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That move in the first gif is known as the Sling Blade.

Top star in Japan- Hiroshi Tanahashi has it as one of his signatures. Okada's eaten that move many times :lol

Well it's technically a Spinning sitout sleeper slam acc. to Wikipedia but Tanahashi calls it Sling Blade so :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

SubZero3:16 said:


> This is why I love tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: too big


Poor Dean. How cute that Roman is at his side. I hope this develops into more drama with the shield one way or the other.


----------



## Shenroe

RAW viewership for this week: 

First hour 3.96 million, with Dean Ambrose battle royal advertised
Second hour 4.414 million
Third hour 4.451 million

That followed the least watched smackdown since last june, also with an Ambrose title defense advertised as the main event. I don't know what to think now, maybe that's just a coincidence but those numbers are not good for WWE, and especially Ambrose.


----------



## SubZero3:16

Shenroe said:


> RAW viewership for this week:
> 
> First hour 3.96 million, with Dean Ambrose battle royal advertised
> Second hour 4.414 million
> Third hour 4.451 million
> 
> That followed the least watched smackdown since last june, also with an Ambrose title defense advertised as the main event. I don't know what to think now, maybe that's just a coincidence but those numbers are not good for WWE, and especially Ambrose.


Not really Ambrose's problem. Nobody really likes 20 man battle royals unless its the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Wynter

Found out the crowd was dead because security made everyone sit down whenever they got up to pop.
Security were being complete assholes according to those who posted their experience on Reddit.

Shame, they killed the crowd for no reason.

It's a wrestling show dumb asses, the crowd is supposed to be loud and pop!


On a happier note, someone said a lot of people left the arena singing Adam Rose's song.

Get ready bitches(COUGHzeroCOUGH), he's going to get over


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Get ready bitches(COUGHzeroCOUGH), he's going to get over


no. his theme is over.. the guy isn't.


----------



## Telos

Shenroe said:


> RAW viewership for this week:
> 
> First hour 3.96 million, with Dean Ambrose battle royal advertised
> Second hour 4.414 million
> Third hour 4.451 million
> 
> That followed the least watched smackdown since last june, also with an Ambrose title defense advertised as the main event. I don't know what to think now, maybe that's just a coincidence but those numbers are not good for WWE, and especially Ambrose.


Raw was up against the season premiere of 24: Live Another Day on FOX, which drew 9 million viewers. That may or may not have impacted the first hour.


----------



## Wynter

Banez said:


> no. his theme is over.. the guy isn't.


Doesn't matter, he will be invading your tv with Bo Dallas very soon 

WWE will have Adam all over fucking Raw/SD because of that theme :dance :dance


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> Found out the crowd was dead because *security made everyone sit down whenever they got up to pop*.
> Security were being complete assholes according to those who posted their experience on Reddit.
> 
> Shame, they killed the crowd for no reason.
> 
> It's a wrestling show dumb asses, the crowd is supposed to be loud and pop!
> 
> 
> On a happier note, someone said a lot of people left the arena singing Adam Rose's song.
> 
> Get ready bitches(COUGHzeroCOUGH), he's going to get over


:| WTH?


----------



## Wynter

SóniaPortugal said:


> :| WTH?


Someone said the last time WWE was in Albany back in 2012, two fans tried to jump the barricade during a Punk match.

They think security was being extra anal because of that incident.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Telos said:


> Raw was up against the season premiere of *24: Live Another Day* on FOX, which drew 9 million viewers. That may or may not have impacted the first hour.


24 is Back? :dance


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> Someone said the last time WWE was in Albany back in 2012, two fans tried to jump the barricade during a Punk match.
> 
> They think security was being extra anal because of that incident.


Ok.

Even so it's a stupid thing to do


----------



## Deptford

yeah uhuh 24 was good. that is why I miss first hour


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Deptford said:


> yeah uhuh 24 was good. that is why I miss first hour


:lol
RAW ratings will suffer because of 24 return


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Doesn't matter, he will be invading your tv with Bo Dallas very soon
> 
> WWE will have Adam all over fucking Raw/SD because of that theme :dance :dance


When I was reading up on raw results on uproxx I watched the clip that showed his entrance. I could kinda see what they were going for, but I thought it was poorly executed. His theme didn't really stick with me. I read that he actually used to have a better one on NXT, but WWE didn't want to buy the rights for it.

In any case, check this out from an artist named Nash (if you haven't seen her awesome work). Obviously it isn't finished, but I dig the concept.


----------



## Telos

I'd love to see an Explicit Ambrose Violence logo on the side of that belt. :mark:


----------



## tampabayprodigy

Anybody notice Seth clearly and quite audibly say 'oh.. fuck..' on Raw? Happened in the main event when Bray kicked him in the gut.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, I wasn't too happy with his debut;WWE should have went all out and over the top considering his gimmick.
And yes, his original theme song was way better and catchier. WWE are being cheap fucks though -__-

And it seems he will be feuding with Zeb/Swagger fpalm 


Sigh, I wish I could draw :lol I was actually pretty decent when I was a kid. 
I was able to look at pics and draw it out pretty damn well I would say :dance.

Too bad I didn't keep practicing 


EDIT: yeah, someone was talking about it on Reddit and was confused. I didn't even know he had cussed.
Dean also said bitch at ER and Roman has said shit and something else on Raw :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Dragongate posted the infamous spike to the groin match against Jimmy Jacobs

I enjoyed the thin trunks Dean was wearing very much.


----------



## LPPrince

WWE's been cheap for ages. I miss the days when the Smackdown/SvR games had actual soundtracks instead of just replaying shitty themes some nobodies have


----------



## Wynter

I love your sig so much, Lean :banderas Ambrose commanded your attention during that promo. At least he did mine 



Spoiler: some SD spoilers






> Dean Ambrose vs. Sheamus for the WWE United States Title is up first. Sheamus gets the win clean with a Brogue Kick. Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins were not at ringside. This was a good match with the crowd behind Ambrose. Ambrose did a dive out of the ring at one point and barely made it in before the 10 count.


 They're just rubbing salt in the wounds huh :lol Another fucking Brogue Kick to Dean.
But damn it, I know he sold that baby like a damn whore :lenny

Can we take the moment to savor DEAN MUTHAFUCKIN AMBROSE getting babyface support??? 
The crowd is actually behind him instead of detesting his superb heel skills.

Who would have thought Dean could work as Face so well :banderas


----------



## Tony

^ Looking forward to Ambrose vs. Sheamus on Smackdown. Ambrose sells his beatings extremely well and his comebacks make for great babyface storytelling.


----------



## DareDevil

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> ^ Looking forward to Ambrose vs. Sheamus on Smackdown. Ambrose sells his beatings extremely well and his comebacks make for great babyface storytelling.


oh, rematch. he's not going to get it back though.


----------



## Tony

MAGNETO!! said:


> oh, rematch. he's not going to get it back though.


Yeah I know but I want to see a good match between them and hopefully that is what I'll get lol


----------



## DareDevil

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Yeah I know but I want to see a good match between them and hopefully that is what I'll get lol


Yeah, as long as it's not something half assed I'm ok with it.


----------



## Wynter

Seth and Batista are going to main event SD from what I can see.

And WWE hates Roman Reigns fans. It's official: He had a match with Mark Henry fpalm just whyyyyyyy?
For fucks sake. Why not a Ziggler or something? Someone who can up the pace and make Roman look good :no:


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth and Batista are going to main event SD from what I can see.
> 
> And WWE hates Roman Reigns fans. It's official: He had a match with Mark Henry fpalm just whyyyyyyy?
> For fucks sake. Why not a Ziggler or something? Someone who can up the pace and make Roman look good :no:


Because Reigns beating a jobber would mean a lot more than him taking down a power house like Mark Henry? Please explain that to me. unk2

Without making my laptop crash or whatever with the 500+ signatures of one of them brushing their hair back, just give me a reply on why Henry is so bad and it would be a bad thing for Reigns to go over him. 

Going over a jobber like Ziggler literally hold no value.


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth and Batista are going to main event SD from what I can see.
> 
> And WWE hates Roman Reigns fans. It's official: He had a match with Mark Henry fpalm just whyyyyyyy?
> For fucks sake. Why not a Ziggler or something? Someone who can up the pace and make Roman look good :no:


Seth on a singles match?!?!? :dance:cheer:dance:cheer:dance I mean look, Seth is going up against someone who sucks, it's only fitting that they'd do the same to Roman, at least they'll make bootista and henry actually look good.


----------



## RizoRiz

Hopefully The Shield just rush Sheamus, and take a lead pipe to both his knee caps, shave his stupid hair off, powerbomb him through a table on fire from off the side of the stage, then bung him in a limo with a brick on the gas pedal, and send it off a bridge into a river with a strong current, although he would probably Cena sell it

Fuck management marks who refuse to let their hard ons subside for people who the crowd doesn't give a shit about like Sheamus and Del Rio 

Oh yeah The Shield are pretty cool by the way


----------



## DareDevil

RizoRiz said:


> Hopefully The Shield just *rush Sheamus, and take a lead pipe to both his knee caps, shave his stupid hair off, powerbomb him through a table on fire from off the side of the stage, then bung him in a limo with a brick on the gas pedal, and send it off a bridge into a river with a strong current, although he would probably Cena sell it
> *
> Fuck management marks who refuse to let their hard ons subside for people who the crowd doesn't give a shit about like Sheamus and Del Rio
> 
> Oh yeah The Shield are pretty cool by the way


The hate for sheamus is strong with this one :lol . Nah, I actually want to see Ambrose going ham on Sheamus for about 15-20 minutes, then everything bolded can come after.


----------



## Wynter

SideburnGuru said:


> Because Reigns beating a jobber would mean a lot more than him taking down a power house like Mark Henry? Please explain that to me. unk2
> 
> Without making my laptop crash or whatever with the 500+ signatures of one of them brushing their hair back, just give me a reply on why Henry is so bad and it would be a bad thing for Reigns to go over him.
> 
> Going over a jobber like Ziggler literally holds no value.


1. He's already beaten Mark Henry twice I believe, so why do we need to see this match again??? 

2. Roman has yet to have a quality match and I think a switch up in the styles and pacing of his matches would help. Constantly facing slow or big guys isn't helping him. He's like the opposite of Sheamus: While Sheamus excels with big guys, Roman doesn't.

3. Mark Henry and him will surely have a eh match that lasts only like 5 minutes where the biggest spot is Roman showing his strength in lifting Henry. Whooped dee doo, we've seen him do that already. There's going to be rest holds galore, a few punches, a slam to show how strong he is, a superman punch and then a spear.

It's not ideal to me. Especially since, like I've said, Mark has already put him over in two matches that were forgettable.

4. Again, Roman hasn't had any quality matches and I think facing a guy like Ziggler will do him some good. It would keep the pace at a nice tempo and Ziggler will make him look like a million bucks. Roman's moveset is explosive and athletic...why would you put him with slow workers?????

And seriously, who cares if Ziggler is a jobber; It's not like it's a damn PPV. It's a freaking SD match where Roman gets another win under his belt and experience. Mark Henry hasn't even been relevant, going over him for the _third _time isn't a big deal at this point. Especially in a match that will probably be eh.


----------



## RizoRiz

I hate Sheamus so very much

No complaints about any of The Shield. Seth Rollins is going to be huge, should have a Jeff Hardy type following, but can work his butt off, and is far better on the mic

Dean could honestly be the new Triple H in that he could be the guy who works perfectly with the "faces of the company" as a heel, but keep that Brian Pillman-esque/Joker side to him

Don't really know with Roman, will he be the face down the line that Ambrose is feuding with? But he has so much upside, still lots of developing

Plus the female audience fucking love them

EDIT: Yeah I know they'll be the 1st Dean Ambrose etc, but I like comparisons


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose:* I'm so happy with , because it ends with U.S. title issue 

*Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry:* Exactly what Roman needs a match that takes 2 minutes and he makes one or two moves

*Batista vs Seth Rollins:* I'm curious for this match

And Roman hate begins, I had warned, but I was accused of being Roman Hater


----------



## DareDevil

SóniaPortugal said:


> *Sheamus vs. Dean Ambrose:* I'm so happy with , because it ends with U.S. title issue
> 
> *Roman Reigns vs. Mark Henry:* Exactly what Roman needs a match that takes 2 minutes and he makes one or two moves
> 
> *Batista vs Seth Rollins:* I'm curious for this match
> 
> And Roman hate begins, I had warned, but I was accused of being Roman Hater


As long as Roman wins, but I don't want the match to last 2 fucking minutes. 



RizoRiz said:


> I hate Sheamus so very much
> 
> No complaints about any of The Shield. Seth Rollins is going to be huge, should have a Jeff Hardy type following, but can work his butt off, and is far better on the mic
> 
> Dean could honestly be the new Triple H in that he could be the guy who works perfectly with the "faces of the company" as a heel, but keep that Brian Pillman-esque/Joker side to him
> 
> Don't really know with Roman, will he be the face down the line that Ambrose is feuding with? But he has so much upside, still lots of developing
> 
> Plus the female audience fucking love them


I think Dean will have a heavy feud with both Seth and Roman down the line of course at different times, Seth and Roman are just bound to be baby faces and Dean heel.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Please, no 2 minute matches from Roman.

We don't need another Goldberg.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> 1. He's already beaten Mark Henry twice I believe, so why do we need to see this match again???
> 
> 2. Roman has yet to have a quality match and I think a switch up in the styles and pacing of his matches would help. Constantly facing slow or big guys isn't helping him. He's like the opposite of Sheamus: While Sheamus excels with big guys, Roman doesn't.
> 
> 3. Mark Henry and him will surely have a eh match that lasts only like 5 minutes where the biggest spot is Roman showing his strength in lifting Henry. Whooped dee doo, we've seen him do that already. There's going to be rest holds galore, a few punches, a slam to show how strong he is, a superman punch and then a spear.
> 
> It's not ideal to me. Especially since, like I've said, Mark has already put him over in two matches that were forgettable.
> 
> 4. Again, Roman hasn't had any quality matches and I think facing a guy like Ziggler will do him some good. It would keep the pace at a nice tempo and Ziggler will make him look like a million bucks. Roman's moveset is explosive and athletic...why would you put him with slow workers?????
> 
> And seriously, who cares if Ziggler is a jobber; It's not like it's a damn PPV. It's a freaking SD match where Roman gets another win under his belt and experience. Mark Henry hasn't even been relevant, going over him for the _third _time isn't a big deal at this point. Especially in a match that will probably be eh.


I agree with you 
WWE take advantage of Smackdown to make these matches 

We already know that Roman has 3 moves, is the only thing he does in match 

He needs do other things


----------



## Frico

You're all wrong, it'll be THREE minutes. 8*D


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> We already know that Roman has 3 moves, is the only thing he does in match
> 
> He needs do other things


name a few moves he could do more?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Frico said:


> You're all wrong, it'll be THREE minutes. 8*D


:lol


----------



## DareDevil

Frico said:


> You're all wrong, it'll be THREE minutes. 8*D


So fucking mean, but it made me laugh. :


----------



## Wynter

Roman is very athletic and has all the potential in the world, but for whatever reason, WWE is dead set on making Roman nothing but a powerhouse or Goldberg 2.0.

It boggles my mind seeing how limited he is when he doesn't have to be. I can see if he was shitty at the moves he does and was botchy as hell, but he's seriously capable. 

I mean damn, they can easily add a couple submissions, suplex, spine buster, a powerbomb variation(like off the top rope maybe) and a move that shows his athleticism ala the dropkick he does at the outside of the ring. 

Stop giving that man all these big ass and slow workers. That would be a great start. It just isn't fitting him :no:

Roman is speed and power; energy and intensity. Why are we treating this man as if he's slow and methodical like Kane 
-___-


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> name a few moves he could do more?


Apparently he has a new move with which wins the match.

However the problem is that Roman does not know "calm" the match 
In other words, he does not know what to do between his moves


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Just when it seemec like They were Gonna be Booked equal for awhile, Sigh.


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> Apparently he has a new move with which wins the match.
> 
> However the problem is that Roman does not know "calm" the match
> In other words, he does not know what to do between his moves


i asked *YOU* to *NAME* a FEW moves he could add into his list of moves he does.


----------



## Wynter

The Steven Seagal said:


> Just when it seemec like They were Gonna be Booked equal for awhile, Sigh.


Was wrong never mind, Seth didnt main event SD 

Still, why do you feel that way?


----------



## Wynter

Hmmm, the end of Seth's match. I wonder why they booked it that way. I guess they had to make it up to Batista for taking a pin and a tap out. 

I wonder how this will affect the storyline. 

And for fucks sake, can the CM Punk chants just die already?


----------



## The Steven Seagal

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth is main eventing smackdown and Dean main evented last week???
> 
> And Dean and Seth have been in the spotlight way more than Roman lately...


No cena And Wyatt are main Evening, i meant Booked equal as in They all get to look strong. Was that way for awhile, but now i dunno. I am guessing They are heading towards another disscension angle. How do you spoiler tag?? Dam nit


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> i asked *YOU* to *NAME* a FEW moves he could add into his list of moves he does.



I do not know.
I do not know that Roman is able to do.
I just want to see a good match from him that lasts more than 5 minutes.


If you think I'm bad in relation to Roman not going "WrestlingINC" or similar sites :|
Even John Cena has more support than Roman


----------



## Wynter

The Steven Seagal said:


> No cena And Wyatt are main Evening, i meant Booked equal as in They all get to look strong. Was that way for awhile, but now i dunno. I am guessing They are heading towards another disscension angle. How do you spoiler tag?? Dam nit


Yeah, I saw that too late 

You do the same format as quoting but just the word spoiler instead


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not know.
> I do not know that Roman is able to do.
> I just want to see a good match from him that lasts more than 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> If you think I'm bad in relation to Roman not going "WrestlingINC" or similar sites :|
> Even John Cena has more support than Roman


Thanks for answering on my question. I only highlighted it because you at first ignored the question.

I don't think anything of you thinking of Roman or Seth or Dean. And i don't care who of them has more support over who. All i care about is that the future stars will get proper build up and certain John Cenamatafaka4lifethuganomicsnoskillnotalentJC4life would just retire.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

We're just talking about Smackdon

And the only match that will really matter will be Seth vs. Batista

*Sheamus vs Dean = * serves to end U.S. title story (and to make Dean more face, apparently - reaction of the crowd)

*Roman vs Henry =* is to Romans do something, given that the other two had match


----------



## cindel25

I got nine lives up in here!!

Saw the spoiler, will be skipping smackdown!

Told ya so about AARPlution. 

Deuces!


----------



## Bushmaster

DGenerationMC said:


> Please, no 2 minute matches from Roman.
> 
> We don't need another Goldberg.


Same old same old


----------



## Frico

LOL, had no idea Rollins could rap. Jokes aside, I saw Rollins retweet that. And Wale knows what's up, haha.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdown photo












Is it just me or Dean has his waist with dressings

Dean will be "injured" during the match?

Tumblr Thank You


----------



## The Steven Seagal

SóniaPortugal said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or Dean has his waist with dressings
> 
> Dean will be "injured" during the match?
> 
> Tumblr Thank You


Hmm that is possible, would make it easier to accept.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Banez being a fucking hard ass tonight. No simple pimple nonsense taking tonight son!



On a side note....all 3 members of the shield were in singles action on smackdown....only 1 won their match. can you guess who that was....and no i'm not spoiling it by saying what happened to the other two, and no it may not be a clean loss....but if it was can you guess which member ate the pin? 


lololololololololololol

















p.s. wynter i have to spread some rep first. sorry gurl. i appreciate the love though.


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> I got nine lives up in here!!
> 
> Saw the spoiler, will be skipping smackdown!
> 
> Told ya so about AARPlution.
> 
> Deuces!


My queen is just like Sethie--nine lives like a cat 



Spoiler: SD



My poor Sethie!!!!! *growls at Bootista* At least he was second only to Cena.

And welp, somehow the results are not surprising :lol Mark Henry again though, guys?? Seriously?


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler



I'm trying to see the point of why Seth and Dean are now getting kayfabe injuries? I guess if Roman ends up getting one too, they can be going for the sympathy angle to give the boys more crowd support. I don't know, what would be the point of having 2 of 3 members injured with one perfectly fine??? You would think Roman would have an injury after that beating he got on raw :lol

And, why the hell have Dean lose clean as fuck???? The hell? Unless this is all leading up to Dean losing his shit.

Good thinking by the WWE for having Seth be the one Batista kind of destroys. That boy sells fabulously and the crowd will have no problem getting behind him and booing the fuck out of Batista.

But it's weird, why didn't Roman or Dean come down to help?




And thank you Halfie, you feel my damn pain about Roman facing Mark Henry :lol


----------



## The Steven Seagal

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to see the point of why Seth and Dean are now getting kayfabe injuries? I guess if Roman ends up getting one too, they can be going for the sympathy angle to give the boys more crowd support. I don't know, what would be the point of having 2 of 3 members injured with one perfectly fine??? You would think Roman would have an injury after that beating he got on raw :lol
> 
> And, why the hell have Dean lose clean as fuck???? The hell? Unless this is all leading up to Dean losing his shit.
> 
> Good thinking by the WWE for having Seth be the one Batista kind of destroys. That boy sells fabulously and the crowd will have no problem getting behind him and booing the fuck out of Batista.
> 
> But it's weird, why didn't Roman or Dean come down to help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you Halfie, you feel my damn pain about Roman facing Mark Henry :lol


Everything About this smacdown seems wtf, anyone mind if i pretend its never Gonna happen?


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, I'm not really getting the booking here. Seth and Batista is the only match that make sense in terms of storyline.
Other than that, nothing really has progressed it any.

I'm seriously about to start believing Batista refused to job to DB at Payback which caused WWE to change plans :lol.
Hence why Wyatt vs Shield at Raw seemed like a last minute thing causing their match to be less than the quality we know they can deliver.

And why the freaking Wyatts had a match with them despite their focus being John Cena lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Dragongate posted the infamous spike to the groin match against Jimmy Jacobs
> 
> I enjoyed the thin trunks Dean was wearing very much.



:banderas

This match. Always nice to see some Mox. Praise be to Gabe for putting it out there :mark:

Jimmy pissing blood and sporting the crimson mask. And Mox just being.. Well, Mox. 

Dat infamous spike to the groin and his "oh I'm quitting" :lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

It feels like the wyatts vs Shield match was just a "HEY THESE GUYS CAN WRESTLE!" thing which is cool and all but is it really though> 
Kinda shallow as fuck. That shit flies in NJPW but it just comes off as tacky in WWE. The crowd trying to mimmick the EC crowd too fpalm 

The match was good but the booking was lazy and the reactions were cheap. 


Idk I don't have a problem with it. I guess the two factions just hate each other and are willing to go at it any time? See that kind of story flies for The Shield because they have built up that badasss persona but the Wyatts seem to be more agenda based and should have no interest in just fighting to fight. Like, they are more about smarts and whatnot. Idk. Shield vs a team of babyfaces would've just made more sense but it wouldn't have been as good of a match so idk. Lose lose either way but it's a win win too? 
:lol
you don't simply just lose Shield is in the ring doe that's just straight up


bleh Wyatts can go too but I'm biased, clearly.




Jacq and Telos I found you guys oin Twitter  follow me back!  
I'm (A)


----------



## sesshomaru

Deptford said:


> It feels like the wyatts vs Shield match was just a "HEY THESE GUYS CAN WRESTLE!" thing which is cool and all but is it really though>
> Kinda shallow as fuck. That shit flies in NJPW but it just comes off as tacky in WWE. The crowd trying to mimmick the EC crowd too fpalm
> 
> The match was good but the booking was lazy and the reactions were cheap.
> 
> 
> Idk I don't have a problem with it. I guess the two factions just hate each other and are willing to go at it any time? See that kind of story flies for The Shield because they have built up that badasss persona but the Wyatts seem to be more agenda based and should have no interest in just fighting to fight. Like, they are more about smarts and whatnot. Idk. Shield vs a team of babyfaces would've just made more sense but it wouldn't have been as good of a match so idk. Lose lose either way but it's a win win too?
> :lol
> you don't simply just lose Shield is in the ring doe that's just straight up
> 
> 
> bleh Wyatts can go too but I'm biased, clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacq and Telos I found you guys oin Twitter  follow me back!
> I'm (A)


Yeah it'll be nice if WWE has mini-feuds to predicate main events, or at least remind us why these factions hate eachother. But as I see it, the Wyatts have no problem beating up an old foe.


----------



## DoubtGin

Spoiler: FOR SMACKDOWN



Ambrose loses clean to Sheamus for the US title.
Reigns beats Henry.
Rollins loses to Batista via countout.


----------



## RizoRiz

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: FOR SMACKDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose loses clean to Sheamus for the US title.
> Reigns beats Henry.
> Rollins loses to Batista via countout.


FFS! Fuck Sheamus and the company that fucking marks for him !!111!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope he gets caught in the middle of a fight between The Shield and Evolution

Hope he stubs his toe at least twice a day, for the rest of his life

Can't he just disappear like that time Buff Bagwell showed up on Raw, but ended up being kicked out the door never to be seen again


----------



## DareDevil

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: FOR SMACKDOWN
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose loses clean to Sheamus for the US title.
> Reigns beats Henry.
> Rollins loses to Batista via countout.





Spoiler: Smackdown



Wow wow wow, are you fucking kidding me? I did expect it from Dean and Roman but Seth? Why are they making them look weak now? well, at least it was a count out not clean.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Just realized TMR made a Blackadder reference. I love you :lol

And thanks for posting that vid, LMDM! I've been waiting for that! You are made of awesome, girl ;-) I'll rep you once I can :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

Ambrose still have bruised ribs from the main event match against wyatt,i knew that wasn't just kayfabe. You could clearly noticed it in the fatal 4 and the battle royal.


----------



## DareDevil

Shenroe said:


> Ambrose still have bruised ribs from the main event match against wyatt,i knew that wasn't just kayfabe. You could clearly noticed it in the fatal 4 and the battle royal.


So he really hurt himself? I though it was kayfabe, since he's good at faking injuries.


----------



## Deptford

nah our boys are just too good at selling


----------



## DareDevil

Deptford said:


> nah our boys are just too good at selling


Maybe a little too good.


----------



## OMGeno

Shenroe said:


> Ambrose still have bruised ribs from the main event match against wyatt,i knew that wasn't just kayfabe. You could clearly noticed it in the fatal 4 and the battle royal.


He got the bruised ribs during the Wyatt match this week but you noticed it during the battle royal which took place first and on Smackdown which happened last Tuesday?  K.


----------



## DemBoy

RizoRiz said:


> FFS! Fuck Sheamus and the company that fucking marks for him !!111!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope he gets caught in the middle of a fight between The Shield and Evolution
> 
> Hope he stubs his toe at least twice a day, for the rest of his life
> 
> Can't he just disappear like that time Buff Bagwell showed up on Raw, but ended up being kicked out the door never to be seen again


Chill out dude, Dean is better off without the title right now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shenroe said:


> Ambrose still have bruised ribs from the main event match against wyatt,i knew that wasn't just kayfabe. You could clearly noticed it in the fatal 4 and the battle royal.


I'm sure that he'd wrestle even with broken ribs. 
I hope he isn't really injured, but until I see something stating otherwise, to me Ambrose is just continuously selling it.

Agreed with Demboy. Him losing the title is doing more good than harm right now. Either he'll move right on to bigger and better things or they will try to make a storyline out of it. I'm still hoping for Ambrose to go even crazier due to the loss.


----------



## DareDevil

OMGeno said:


> He got the bruised ribs during the Wyatt match this week but you noticed it during the battle royal which took place first and on Smackdown which happened last Tuesday?  K.


 Whut? I had to reread this trice to get it. 



DemBoy said:


> Chill out dude, Dean is better off without the title right now.


Hurts to say, but it's true.


----------



## OMGeno

MAGNETO!! said:


> Whut? I had to reread this trice to get it.


Because that was me making sense of a post that made no sense. The post I quoted said he injured himself during the Raw main event, but the injury was obvious a week before that? Yeah, no.


----------



## DareDevil

OMGeno said:


> Because that was me making sense of a post that made no sense. The post I quoted said he injured himself during the Raw main event, but the injury was obvious a week before that? Yeah, no.


Ohhh, ok at first I though shenroe meant this tuesday. Oh, I get it, Shenroe meant the match The Shield had against The Wyatt's last month , where it looked like Dean injured himself for real and she noticed it in the fatal 4 and on RAW, that he indeed got injured. I get it.


----------



## OMGeno

MAGNETO!! said:


> Ohhh, ok at first I though shenroe meant this tuesday.


Well I think he was trying to explain the ribs from this week's SD as if it happened before the fatal 4 way last week on SD, but I'm pretty sure it's just a kayfabe injury. Dean looked fine on Raw before the beat down (which caused the "injury").


----------



## DareDevil

OMGeno said:


> *Well I think he was trying to explain the ribs from this week's SD as if it happened before the fatal 4 way last week on SD*, but I'm pretty sure it's just a kayfabe injury. Dean looked fine on Raw before the beat down (which caused the "injury").


I edited my last post, took me a while to understand, because that's what shenroe meant, that it happened before. Anyway I think it's kayfabe too, since he's great at selling injuries.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Pretty sure he meant the Shield vs Wyatts match from Main Event the show before Mania, which Shield won. Ambrose was selling a rib injury post match, don't think it was legit.


----------



## Shenroe

Yeah i ( i'm a dude) was talking about the match they had on Main event. TBH i didn't need to see him sell the injury after the match because i already knew that was legit. I saw at one point harper give a hard blow to ambrose who appeared to be in real pain. I told myself " ouch that one was real". Then Rowan worked Dean's mid section pretty stiff as well. Just rewatch the match you'll know what i mean.


----------



## Deptford

Nah dog, Ambrose can't get hurt. That's just not how it works.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

So Ambrose is injured or not? 
He would not wrestle so much time on the last PPV and RAW.
WWE would have this concern, right?


Apparently was to be Roman vs Bray but have changed for The Shield vs Wyatt, on RAW (Thank God).

WWE is thinking of making one-one matches with all elements of The Shield and Evolution, instead of the tag match, on Payback

Who do you want to wretle who?

I want:

Dean vs Triple H

Seth vs Orton
But then is left Roman vs Batista :| and without offense, but this match is a big NO :no:


----------



## OMGeno

SóniaPortugal said:


> So Ambrose is injured or not?
> He would not wrestle so much time on the last PPV and RAW.
> WWE would have this concern, right?


My vote is no. Makes no sense that he's just wrapping the rib injury NOW if it happened weeks ago. He's also had some great matches since then.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

OMGeno said:


> My vote is no. Makes no sense that he's just wrapping the rib injury NOW if it happened weeks ago. He's also had some great matches since then.



So he's selling an injury (Smackdown photo)


----------



## Shenroe

Nobody is this good at selling lol, might just have damage his ribs. Besides, what's the point in bandaging himself when nobody can see it, if it was a work


----------



## Shenroe

OMGeno said:


> My vote is no. Makes no sense that he's just wrapping the rib injury NOW if it happened weeks ago. He's also had some great matches since then.


Well that's the first time in weeks, we saw him somewhat shirtless. 
But you're right maybe i'm overthinking it.


----------



## OMGeno

Shenroe said:


> Nobody is this good at selling lol, might just have damage his ribs. Besides, what's the point in bandaging himself when nobody can see it, if it was a work


Well Sheamus does that move in every match so I'm guessing the bandaging was planned around that, to sell an injury from the beatdown on Raw.


----------



## Telos

Shield vs. Wyatts vs. Evolution: War Games

Do you think this would be feasible or merely a pipe dream?

Having these nine guys beat the crap out of each other in two rings surrounded by steel cages might be too much for some people to handle. :mark:



Deptford said:


> Jacq and Telos I found you guys oin Twitter  follow me back!
> I'm (A)


I am officially ALL IN with you both! (Y)


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> Nobody is this good at selling lol, might just have damage his ribs. Besides, what's the point in bandaging himself when nobody can see it, if it was a work



I think he was even just to sell, that's what I saw in Smckdown Thread. 

There was someone who was watching Smackdown live and I asked Dean if he was injured or sell an injury, and she replied that he was selling an injury 

This "injury" must have happened on RAW

:topic: "French team Clermont hires Helena Costa as first woman coach in upper-tier men’s European soccer" :cheer:clap...A Portuguese Woman :cheer:clap
I know this has nothing to do with WWE and The Shield, but it is a historic moment for Football and for Women.


----------



## DareDevil

Shenroe said:


> Nobody is this good at selling lol, might just have damage his ribs. Besides, what's the point in bandaging himself when nobody can see it, if it was a work



Have you not seen when he was selling the shoulder dislocation on FCW?? I legit thought his arm was off his shoulder. And apparently it wasn't.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

OMGeno said:


> Well Sheamus does that move in every match so I'm guessing the bandaging was planned around that, to sell an injury from the beatdown on Raw.


Yep, Sheamus has the particularity of enjoy lifting Dean top during the match
I still do not understand why, but I also do not complain


----------



## NeyNey

This whole discussion about Ambrose's injury being legit or not... :banderas.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

NeyNey said:


> This whole discussion about Ambrose's injury being legit or not... :banderas.


It is very good sign 
Dean is so good 
But I'm worried about Seth, who may have injured :sad:


----------



## OMGeno

If Ambrose is good at anything, it's selling.


----------



## DareDevil

OMGeno said:


> If Ambrose is good at anything, it's selling.


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## LPPrince

That just looks like his take-a-shit face


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> This whole discussion about Ambrose's injury being legit or not... :banderas.


Agreed. :ambrose
He gets everyone talkin and wonderin.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

This explains Smackdown :bs:

They will repeat the story of being injured and have to prove they are wrestlers (exept Roman :side:, that will never get injured because he is Superman on The Shield )


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cmon Sonia, we just recently watched Roman bleed his own blood. From his mouth even, this time. He just hasn't received any injuries that he would be required to continue to sell.


----------



## Banez

i guess i wasn't watching the same RAW as sonia was... to me it didn't look like superman Roman of the Shield... but hey what do i know :draper2


----------



## Wynter

Sonia doing her obligatory bash Roman post 

:lol you are so dedicated, I can dig it (Y)


Banez, didn't you see Roman supermanning on Raw? You know, how he got up and defeated the whole Evolution after eating the Sister Abigail, RKO, a triple powerbomb and pedigree 8*D

Crazy how he overcame the odds once again...unk2 :cena4


I'm fucking with you Sonia :lol But seriously, come on


----------



## DareDevil

LPPrince said:


> That just looks like his take-a-shit face


:ti :clap Might be.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> This whole discussion about Ambrose's injury being legit or not... :banderas.


He's just that damn good Ney :banderas



-

I honestly don't ever remember him getting severe injuries you know... Throughout his indie run... I'm gonna have to go back and think now or else its gonna annoy me. :lmao


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> I am officially ALL IN with you both! (Y)


:clap:clap:clap 
You're finally there Telos  




ALso Ambrose selling an innjury means not a clean loss :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> i guess i wasn't watching the same RAW as sonia was... to me it didn't look like superman Roman of the Shield... but hey what do i know :draper2


He is only one who has not sold injury at Smckdown.
I used badly the words, Roman is SuperCena, not Supermen
Roman is SuperCena of The Shield


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Baines on Toast - hope you're reading this you dickhead.... Thanks for the red rep and keep it coming



















To everyone else, apologies for this shit post... I tried to make it relevant with the Mox gif but still... I just wanted to post this.
I'm leaving now, k bye.


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> He is only one who has not sold injury at Smckdown.


And what injury is he supposed to sell? He's the only one who hasn't done a bump or a spot lately from the Shield.

Or do you mean he should hold his mouth 4 days after bleeding from mouth because that would be convincing that he's selling a mouth "injury" :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Calabrose said:


> Cmon Sonia, we just recently watched Roman bleed his own blood. From his mouth even, this time. He just hasn't received any injuries that he would be required to continue to sell.


Honestly, you think he has some injury to sell?

If he is going have, I admit I'm wrong
I have no problem with that.

WWE please prove me wrong.

Honestly I'd be happy if I'm wrong.

We will see the next episodes


----------



## Wynter

We will just have to wait and see if Roman gets an injury too.

And let's be honest, for all the things you can complain about with Roman(and there are a few things you can surely complain about) comparing his selling to Cena is atrociously laughable :side:

One of the few things Roman is very good at is selling. Boy be looking like gazelle surrounded by lions sometimes :lol

Roman plays the vulnerable role very well and his expressions be spot on.

Now, the moment Roman gets his ass beat 90 percent of the match, wins, then stands up to walk to and hug the nearest child like nothing ever happened, THEN we can say his selling is terrible


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Now serious, I hope that WWE makes Roman have an "injury" like Dean / Seth. 

You think I hate Roman, that is not true.

He clearly is not my favorite, he has yet to show a lot more things for I think he is ready.

I just do not want him to have the hate that Batista has. 

We are in an Era where the public is more demanding and change their mind in 5 minutes


----------



## Wynter

SóniaPortugal said:


> Now serious, I hope that WWE makes Roman have an "injury" like Dean / Seth.
> 
> You think I hate Roman, that is not true.
> 
> He clearly is not my favorite, he has yet to show a lot more things for I think he is ready.
> 
> I just do not want him to have the hate that Batista has.
> 
> We are in an Era where the public is more demanding and change their mind in 5 minutes


Girl, I'm just playing with you :lol

It's ain't that serious on my part. 

You may make the Roman mark in me weep and :cuss:, but I'm all jokes


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah we are in a fickle era, but Roman has been a crowd favorite since last year. If he stays on track and continues to try and improve then he will have little to no issues.



SóniaPortugal said:


> Honestly, you think he has some injury to sell?


I merely stated that he was bleeding at the mouth last we saw. I never said he had a serious injury to sell to the crowds. You just make him out to look like the superman of the group who never gets injured. I just wanted to argue that with examples of bleeding from the mouth and now I'll mention the gash he got on his brow. He just hasn't received any offense where he would have to sell a major injury.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, the WWE is surely marketing Roman well. Despite the grievances I have with the way they book his matches and his stupidly limited moveset, a lot of the crowd likes him. He actually gets decent pops and can wake the crowd up a little with his hot tags. Even his war cry gets fan participation. 

If he continues to improve like he has and work on his weaknesses, the crowd will really latch on to him. Especially if WWE let's his connection with the fans be organic.


----------



## PUNKY

Look at this. He's actually smiling, Like a _real_ smile. :shocked:


----------



## DareDevil

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Look at this. He's actually smiling, Like a _real_ smile. :shocked:












:lol


----------



## DemBoy

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, the WWE is surely marketing Roman well. Despite the grievances I have with the way they book his matches and his stupidly limited moveset, a lot of the crowd likes him. He actually gets decent pops and can wake the crowd up a little with his hot tags. Even his war cry gets fan participation.
> 
> If he continues to improve like he has and work on his weaknesses, the crowd will really latch on to him. Especially if WWE let's his connection with the fans be organic.


I think those pops are mainly because he is part of the best stable in WWE right now. Don't get me wrong i like the guy but i just don't think he will be this over once The Shield splits.


----------



## Wynter

DemBoy said:


> I think those pops are mainly because he is part of the best stable in WWE right now. Don't get me wrong i like the guy but i just don't think he will be this over once The Shield splits.


It depends how well WWE books him after the Shield splits.

You can't deny he gets a pop when he's tagged in the ring and even gets his name chanted.
When he war cries, parts of the crowd does it with him.

He's a little over individually in my opinion.
Of course it has to do with being part of one of the most popular acts in WWE today, but I think he has some fans who just genuinely like him.
WWE has marketed Roman pretty damn well and got some of the fans into despite his weaknesses.

Now, will he get the same level of pop the Shield gets as a whole when they come out? Nah, probably not even close.

He will(hopefully) be built up again once he goes on by himself 

EDIT: And your sig is BOSS :


----------



## Divine Arion

Spoiler:  Smackdown Spoilers



Figured it was Dean getting the rematch. As much as it pains me, I'm honestly glad he's away from the belt. He's clearly shown he's above it and opens up other opportunities for him. Adding the tape to his ribs is a nice touch too to soften the blow of his pinfall a bit. I'm glad to hear the match was good and that people were getting behind Dean more. 

Would've liked to see Reigns take on someone like Ziggler instead but I'm glad to see Roman getting a chance at singles action again regardless. It's a nice opportunity for him to feel more comfortable in that role. 

Poor Rollins, sounds like he took a beating too. No doubt Rollins sold like a boss for Batista. Bats needed the victory after how many losses he's gotten lately. Again like Ambrose and Reigns, Seth got to take on an established star and it adds more prestige to both guys. The injury angle adds a nice touch of vulnerability too that will keep the guys steered away from the Super Cena cliche.





LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Dragongate posted the infamous spike to the groin match against Jimmy Jacobs
> 
> I enjoyed the thin trunks Dean was wearing very much.


Aw man, when I tried to rep you I got the dreaded "spread more rep first..." message lol. Thank you for the share though!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Look at this. He's actually smiling, Like a _real_ smile. :shocked:



So cute


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Look at this. He's actually smiling, Like a _real_ smile. :shocked:


Only if you're a cute kid. 

If not, or if you find him off the street, good luck getting more than









:lol

Not like I'd complain about that, though.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Look at this. He's actually smiling, Like a _real_ smile. :shocked:


But there are no women present... Just children

Have I entered some parallel universe... What :|

Mox, is that chu? :lmao 


#lookathischubbycheeksanddimples


----------



## DemBoy

WynterWarm12 said:


> It depends how well WWE books him after the Shield splits.
> 
> You can't deny he gets a pop when he's tagged in the ring and even gets his name chanted.
> When he war cries, parts of the crowd does it with him.
> 
> He's a little over individually in my opinion.
> Of course it has to do with being part of one of the most popular acts in WWE today, but I think he has some fans who just genuinely like him.
> WWE has marketed Roman pretty damn well and got some of the fans into despite his weaknesses.
> 
> Now, will he get the same level of pop the Shield gets as a whole when they come out? Nah, probably not even close.
> 
> He will(hopefully) be built up again once he goes on by himself
> 
> EDIT: And your sig is BOSS :


Well lets hope WWE doesn't book him as a superman (ala Cena) and that all of The Shield members become huge once they split

Thanks BTW, your sig is awesome too :rose1


----------



## Wynter

DemBoy said:


> Well lets hope WWE doesn't book him as a superman (ala Cena) and that all of The Shield members become huge once they split
> 
> Thanks BTW, your sig is awesome too :rose1


I agree, as long as they don't over push Roman and make him ridiculously superman, he will be fine.

Because when they had Roman powering out of finishers like the STF, Sister Abigail and chokeslam, my face was :deandre :cena6

:lol It was like they were trying to get some of the fans to hate him 


Oh, and thank you. You're so kind for lying to me : :lol


----------



## DareDevil

WynterWarm12 said:


> I agree, as long as they don't over push Roman and make him ridiculously superman, he will be fine.
> 
> Because when they had Roman powering out of finishers like the STF, Sister Abigail and chokeslam, my face was :deandre :cena6
> 
> :lol It was like they were trying to get some of the fans to hate him
> 
> 
> Oh, and thank you. You're so kind for lying to me : :lol


Agreed with this, the cena hate is what I don't want for Roman, that's why I opposed with pushed before. 

Demboy wasn't lying about your sig Wynter, anything Seth related is awesome.


----------



## Romangirl252

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/exclusive-interviews-with-michael-cole


----------



## DareDevil

Romangirl252 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/exclusive-interviews-with-michael-cole


:lol I give you points for trying, trips. I almost believed it was fair for Dean.


----------



## Romangirl252

^yup


----------



## SóniaPortugal

"The Day Dean Ambrose Hit a Home Run"


> "One day, WWE Wrestling Stable The Shield came to the CBCC. A Wrestlemania bout was scheduled for that evening at the nearby Frank Erwin Center. The three of them were, together, pretty good at engaging the kids, although Seth Rollins was probably the better of the three, followed by Roman Reigns. Dean Ambrose was considerably more quiet than his wrestling partners, and seemed most comfortable remaining quietly in the background.
> 
> These three big guys (together they weigh 707 lbs) greeted several kids, including a pair of boys who did not know the Shield was going to be at the CBCC and were both surprised and thrilled to meet them, even though one of the kids was wearing a John Cena t-shirt (they have frequently battled Cena in the ring).
> 
> Near the end of their visit they were all talking to a father and his daughter in the waiting room. The subject came up about why the girl was at the CBCC that day (while this might sound like a somewhat inappropriate question, it wasn’t).
> 
> “I’m here getting some test results,” she said.
> 
> While this is not a terrible omen every time for every patient, it can be. Often, when patients first come to the CBCC for test results it is because they have been referred to the cancer center by their doctor, whose own tests likely suggest that the patient has a cancer or a blood disorder.
> 
> Thus, when the girl finished her answer, there was a predictable and difficult silence.
> 
> Until, that is, the least expected member of the The Shield stepped up. Dean Ambrose broke the silence with a clever, poignant and thoughtful response–the best I’ve ever heard in that setting. He said,
> 
> *“You’ll probably find out you have superpowers.”*
> 
> Ambrose could not have been aware of the CBCC’s major fundraising partner, Superhero Kids, or of their efforts to equate kids with cancer to superheroes because of the enormous challenges they have to overcome to survive childhood cancer. Nonetheless, Ambrose’ response was beautiful; perfectly timed, ideally themed, and with intended results: The young girl’s face eased into a big smile.
> 
> Ambrose, who held the WWE United States Championship belt for longer than any other wrestler, has fought some big bouts in his career. Still, it has crossed my mind more than once that maybe, bringing a smile to that girl’s face, on that day, when she needed it most, might count among his most meaningful achievements.


----------



## DareDevil

Dean is just such a beautiful person.


----------



## Bearodactyl

That is just beautiful. Awesome story, repped for sharing!


----------



## Tru365

Double post.


----------



## Tru365

SóniaPortugal said:


> "The Day Dean Ambrose Hit a Home Run"


Alright, that's it Mr. Good. You officially own my heart. Such a sweet man, we suspected it but now we know. :clap


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> Now serious, I hope that WWE makes Roman have an "injury" like Dean / Seth.
> 
> You think I hate Roman, that is not true.
> 
> He clearly is not my favorite, he has yet to show a lot more things for I think he is ready.
> 
> I just do not want him to have the hate that Batista has.
> 
> We are in an Era where the public is more demanding and change their mind in 5 minutes


I think HHH will hit Roman with a Kryptonite Sledgehammer, that's the only way I see him getting injured.


----------



## DemBoy

WynterWarm12 said:


> I agree, as long as they don't over push Roman and make him ridiculously superman, he will be fine.
> 
> Because when they had Roman powering out of finishers like the STF, Sister Abigail and chokeslam, my face was :deandre :cena6
> 
> :lol It was like they were trying to get some of the fans to hate him
> 
> 
> Oh, and thank you. You're so kind for lying to me : :lol





MAGNETO!! said:


> Agreed with this, the cena hate is what I don't want for Roman, that's why I opposed with pushed before.
> 
> Demboy wasn't lying about your sig Wynter, anything Seth related is awesome.


Indeed, i was telling the truth. Everything :rollins related is cool for me. 



SóniaPortugal said:


> "The Day Dean Ambrose Hit a Home Run"


You know even though sometimes i don't like Ambrose, that was a fucking awesome thing to say by Ambrose. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> "The Day Dean Ambrose Hit a Home Run"


Heartwarming.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Divine Arion said:


> Aw man, when I tried to rep you I got the dreaded "spread more rep first..." message lol. Thank you for the share though!





No worries, I felt you boo :shaq2


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Oh.... and Rousey, considering I've never done a thing to you, or even spoken to you,










Seth said to take that baby boner of his down your throat like the little bitch that you are.













Back to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## DareDevil

New sig, "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD, BITCH!!"


----------



## DareDevil

Sorry for double post, but geez, Sheamus don't touch the material.


----------



## Tony

^ Glad I wasn't the only one that heard Dean say that lol 

It was awesome.


----------



## DareDevil

And if you can appreciate this, this is Dean Ambrose putting Luke Harper thru a table.


----------



## midnightmischief

whewwww 

I have avoided the internet expecially this site since sunday as I could not watch extreme rules until Tuesday and then raw on Wednesday. I am glad I decided it didn't matter if I saw any spoilers for main event or smackdown or I would have had to avoid the thread for a whole week....
as it is, it has taken me 1 1/2 days to catch up. lol

now I have forgotton half the comments I have wanted to make. 

I think the one phrase that sums up the last week is.... BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD BITCH

watching extreme rules, my hubby mentioned to me, how different it is from the old days. lets face it, we were lucky we got a trash can with rvd...so I was extra happy to see seth come out of the sky as that even made my hubby sit up and take notice...
>
I think I may be slowly turning him from a cena mark to a shield mark - wish me luck
>

dean loosing the title was going to happen sooner or later. feel bummed for his character in kayfabe but I agree with so many here - it opens up so many more opportunites for him.

as per normal, I just loved seeing roman on my screen *sigh* don't get me wrong, love his wrestling moves and all but seriously how can people concentrate on his wrestling skills so much without getting distracted by that hair, those eyes, the muscles. mmmmmm (ok fangirl moment over)

what does get to me (and I am sure I will be crucified for saying this - just remember people 'opinions = everyone has one') is when people go on about his 'push' and 'three moves of doom' when watching bray wyatt over the last few days really all I could see was 3 moves (sister Abigail, run to squash his opponent in the corner of the ropes and upside down walking) the rest was all pushing and punching with maybe a few clotheslines included. 
makes me think - what is the difference? I could say basically the same about bray wyatt... three moves of doom (the upside down walk doesn't do any damage to his opponent but is creepy as hell - or was the first few times he did it) and also getting a huge push at the moment...but honestly strip away his two brainwashed goons and his micwork - who is he?

------------ now before I get ripped a new one - I ACTUALLY like bray wyatt and the wyatt family -------------

just using them as an example for all those people who repeatedly go on about roman reigns and his getting a super push. I am so sick of hearing people complain about how green he is...come on!!! seriously? every one in the business was green at the beginning, they got better with experience. how do you get experience? keep competing in matches, learn from your peers, take risks. exactly what I see roman doing...

ha - that feels better getting that off my chest.

sorry about the rant and lengh of this post....

oh one more thing - I have finally picked why I cannot get 100% into dean ambrose... he is cute and funny but I just never could get to the same level as roman or even seth (a little bit below roman on my fangirl meter) it is simply just because...........................................................................................



he looks like my brother!!!!! it has become more and more apparent with him not shaving in the last few shows. lol same floppy messy blondish hair, same expressions. Everything - eww so not into that lol

sorry peeps, cant see me joining team community dick/titty master any time soon.

just going to stick with team flawless hair with the once in a while visit to team slutty bussy


----------



## CALΔMITY

Just read the quoted story about what Ambrose said to that young girl. That's so touching and I'm proud to mark for that man.

@midnight: You think you're converting your husband eh? The shield is rather infectious.


----------



## midnightmischief

bit hard for him not to be converted, he is being forced to watch every shield match that is on (when he is home) *evil genius laugh*


----------



## Tambrose

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Look at this. He's actually smiling, Like a _real_ smile. :shocked:





SóniaPortugal said:


> "The Day Dean Ambrose Hit a Home Run"


oh God... oh what's that? No, I'm not crying... it's hay-fever... just hay-fever... 
:sadpanda


----------



## midnightmischief

Tambrose said:


> oh God... oh what's that? No, I'm not crying... it's hay-fever... just hay-fever...
> :sadpanda


just read the story - so sweet. I got warm fuzzies from that one...

just looking at tumblr and saw a pic of fekalution doing the triple power bomb reminded me of the conversation/comments between me and hubby when we were watching it...

at extreme rules when roman gave batista the spear -me- "that's how you do a spear booooyyyyeeeeee"
then when they were doing the triple power bomb on raw... -me- "how dare you!!! that dickhead batista is going to botch it" "don't you dare use their move" -hubby- "didn't you use to call Batista your back up husband?" - me- "times are changing honey, got some new meat now"

sorry just had to share for giggles....


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Shield vs. Wyatts vs. Evolution: War Games
> 
> Do you think this would be feasible or merely a pipe dream?
> 
> Having these nine guys beat the crap out of each other in two rings surrounded by steel cages might be too much for some people to handle. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> I am officially ALL IN with you both! (Y)


:mark::mark::mark::mark: That prospect may legit kill me from the markage :lol

P.S. All in with you both too! :dance



OMGeno said:


> If Ambrose is good at anything, it's selling.


:lmao

Much agreed though. Dean's selling is amazing. I was legit freaking out after Shield/Wyatts III on Main Event.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Sonia doing her obligatory bash Roman post
> 
> :lol you are so dedicated, I can dig it (Y)
> 
> 
> Banez, didn't you see Roman supermanning on Raw? You know, how he got up and defeated the whole Evolution after eating the Sister Abigail, RKO, a triple powerbomb and pedigree 8*D
> 
> Crazy how he overcame the odds once again...unk2 :cena4
> 
> 
> I'm fucking with you Sonia :lol But seriously, come on


HALFIE!!!!!! :cheer I love your sig 



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Look at this. He's actually smiling, Like a _real_ smile. :shocked:


First I got this. And then I got this.



SóniaPortugal said:


> "The Day Dean Ambrose Hit a Home Run"





> While this is not a terrible omen every time for every patient, it can be. Often, when patients first come to the CBCC for test results it is because they have been referred to the cancer center by their doctor, whose own tests likely suggest that the patient has a cancer or a blood disorder.
> 
> Thus, when the girl finished her answer, there was a predictable and difficult silence.
> 
> Until, that is, the least expected member of the The Shield stepped up. Dean Ambrose broke the silence with a clever, poignant and thoughtful response–the best I’ve ever heard in that setting. He said,
> 
> “You’ll probably find out you have superpowers.”
> 
> Ambrose could not have been aware of the CBCC’s major fundraising partner, Superhero Kids, or of their efforts to equate kids with cancer to superheroes because of the enormous challenges they have to overcome to survive childhood cancer. Nonetheless, Ambrose’ response was beautiful; perfectly timed, ideally themed, and with intended results: The young girl’s face eased into a big smile.
> 
> Ambrose, who held the WWE United States Championship belt for longer than any other wrestler, has fought some big bouts in his career. Still, it has crossed my mind more than once that maybe, bringing a smile to that girl’s face, on that day, when she needed it most, might count among his most meaningful achievements.












I am officially considering Team Money for a day. 



MAGNETO!! said:


> And if you can appreciate this, this is Dean Ambrose putting Luke Harper thru a table.


Much appreciated (Y)


----------



## Tambrose

midnightmischief said:


> just read the story - so sweet. I got warm fuzzies from that one...
> 
> just looking at tumblr and saw a pic of fekalution doing the triple power bomb reminded me of the conversation/comments between me and hubby when we were watching it...
> 
> at extreme rules when roman gave batista the spear -me- "that's how you do a spear booooyyyyeeeeee"
> then when they were doing the triple power bomb on raw... -me- "how dare you!!! that dickhead batista is going to botch it" "don't you dare use their move" -hubby- "didn't you use to call Batista your back up husband?" - me- "times are changing honey, got some new meat now"
> 
> sorry just had to share for giggles....



The story is amazing. I'm a paediatric nurse (although off work with injury atm) so I can guarantee that what he said would have just made that girl's (and father's) day, if not week, month, etc. She'll remember that for her lifetime, which hopefully will be a full and long one. 
I've nursed some severely ill children, and ones that we know just aren't going to live to adulthood, and often people think that these kids need some big event as their make-a-wish wish, however even with the big events the one thing many kids would tell me was the best moment of their lives so far was simply a conversation or just the time they got to spend with someone. 

We underestimate simple conversations sometimes. When you have a child or parent tell you that something you said (which you didn't even think was that big of a deal, or anything special), was the thing that made them keep going, started to think about things differently, persisted with a medication of other treatment, etc.. it's pretty damn heartwarming (or heartbreaking, depending on the situation). So I hope that he is aware, or becomes aware, just how special his words would have been to that young lady. 


Also- Batista was your back up?! :argh: this was before the skinny jeans phase right?! not that it makes it any better lol


----------



## midnightmischief

Tambrose said:


> The story is amazing. I'm a paediatric nurse (although off work with injury atm) so I can guarantee that what he said would have just made that girl's (and father's) day, if not week, month, etc. She'll remember that for her lifetime, which hopefully will be a full and long one.
> I've nursed some severely ill children, and ones that we know just aren't going to live to adulthood, and often people think that these kids need some big event as their make-a-wish wish, however even with the big events the one thing many kids would tell me was the best moment of their lives so far was simply a conversation or just the time they got to spend with someone.
> 
> We underestimate simple conversations sometimes. When you have a child or parent tell you that something you said (which you didn't even think was that big of a deal, or anything special), was the thing that made them keep going, started to think about things differently, persisted with a medication of other treatment, etc.. it's pretty damn heartwarming (or heartbreaking, depending on the situation). So I hope that he is aware, or becomes aware, just how special his words would have been to that young lady.
> 
> 
> Also- Batista was your back up?! :argh: this was before the skinny jeans phase right?! not that it makes it any better lol


that is so true about how special just one little comment can be.

and yes, definitely pre-skinny jeans era. lol it was back when he was champ and I was sooooo heartbroken when he left. its funny, I was really excited when I heard he was coming back but that changed in an instant during the first few seconds of his comeback when I saw just how old he had gotten and was not in the same shape I remembered... now all I can think is ewwwww. it really brought it home to me during the royal rumble when I found myself cheering for roman over batista... definitely a passing of the torch moment for me :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> "The Day Dean Ambrose Hit a Home Run"





MAGNETO!! said:


> Dean is just such a beautiful person.


I couldn't say it better... The contrast between the character and the man is just wonderful. 



MAGNETO!! said:


> New sig, "BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD, BITCH!!"


Cannot rep and I am PISSED... Love this sig


----------



## Arya Dark

*Again, do NOT FUCKING FLAME people in this thread. How hard is that? If someone is giving you a problem shoot me a PM and I'll fucking take care of it. Goddamn. *


----------



## CALΔMITY




----------

